# AC:NL Information Thread (beware of spoilers!)



## Jake

**~The game will be released early 2013 in America and Europe~**​

*The most important link you need to know everything about ACNL!**http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/39828209142/animal-crossing-new-leaf-guides-and-information*​*http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/39828209142/animal-crossing-new-leaf-guides-and-information*http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/39828209142/animal-crossing-new-leaf-guides-and-information

*Quick Links!*
Justin's AC3DS Blog

Official Website!
Offical Twitter Page
Japanese Calendar
New/Updated Events
Bugs, Fish and Diving list
Japanese Box Art
Community Projects
Daily Blog #1
Daily Blog #2
Archives?

*Temporary Links!*

Scans Galore

*Livestreams!*
Zedamex's Livestream (Twitch.tv)

*Please note this is a very brief summary of the information in the game, if you think anything needs to be added (or you find another regularly done livestream) send me a PM and i'll do my best to add it.*



Spoiler: General information




Most NCP's return
Event items (like spooky and jingle furniture) are now sold at Timmy/Tommy's store, but their respective NCP is still in the game
You will be mayor
     - your first duty as mayor will be to plant a tree, which will grow as your progress as mayor
You will start off with minimal stores in the game but as you progress more will open (Shoe Shank, Club 444, Police Station, Cafe etc)
      - K.K. works as a DJ on every night but Saturday, where he will be _ acoustic K.K._ and give you his music
      - you can also get a job working part-time at the Cafe
Animal Tracks seems to be gone _(Awaiting confirmation)_
]More types of flowers and the game now includes bushes
Can share designs via QR codes
Play Coins can buy fortune cookies which can be exchanged for Nintendo items
Gems are now in the game
Can access your entire wardrobe via the train station when in another persons town
Items obtained on the island can be transferred back to your town via BOX
Laws exist (Beautiful, Rich, Early, and Late Village), which will change how your town behaves, it costs 20,000 bells to set a law (can be changed for another 20,000) - though you need 100 mayor points to do this
     - mayor points are obtained by taking care of your town/villagers (ie; watering flowers, doing chores for neighbours etc(
Most buildings within the town are customizable
The island has mini games where you win tokens, which can be exchanged for island themed items 
Music changes depending on the season
A new tool (megaphone) has been added, which helps finding villagers
You can change your eye color with regular visits to Shampoodle
You can place items around town for Bells
      - including benches, topiaries, bridges, street lights etc...
      - some items may have limits to how many you can place (maximum of 3 bridges)




Spoiler: Video from AC3DS Nintendo Direct Special - October 5th, 2012


----------



## MikeyBreeze

Personally, I think the new dog character on the end of the confirmed characters' section is the rumoured 'eager secretary'


----------



## Jake

That actually sounds plausible. I will edit this to the first post.


----------



## QuickKidQuips

The theme for this Animal Crossing game is going to be weird. What with being the mayor and possibly having a secretary and all that. The music is also really island–like.


----------



## Jrrj15

Hasn't it been confirmed there will be more NPC's cause of the "Eager Secretary"?


----------



## rafren

Bidoof said:


> Since this was announced back in E3 2010, and again today at E3 2011, this is the official thread. It will be posted with confirmations, rumors, videos and images.
> 
> *Stuff that has been confirmed*
> 
> You will be the Mayor



Am I missing something?

Gosh, the 3D trailer from the eShop looks beautiful. :3


----------



## KCourtnee

OMG I'm sooo excited about this game!!!!!!!!


----------



## [Nook]

I hope for new gyroids.


----------



## Bogmire

Have they ever even update the Gyroid collection in the series? I never really payed attention to those things. Always just kinda dug them up and if I didn't like it I'd sell it.
Though ever since the Note Blocks in Minecraft I've been kinda fascinated by composing music with things.


----------



## Lucky

neat


----------



## rafren

Bogmire said:


> Always just kinda dug them up and if I didn't like it I'd sell it.



I never bothered to keep them. :/ I usually just leave them in the recycling bin.


----------



## Jake

rafren said:


> I never bothered to keep them. :/ I usually just leave them in the recycling bin.


 
I sell them, It would be nice if they actually had a use (was hoping for a museum exhibit for city folk)


----------



## Lyla

In the new trailer i saw the Jack-in-the-box item on the mushroom table which means the return of the Halloween event im hoping


----------



## twinkinator

I just give my gyroids to Brewster; if he already has one from me, I sell it.


----------



## Skipper82342

epic =3


----------



## Brad

This is probably something most of you knew already, but if you download the E3 video off of the shop for free you can see how the 3D is in the game. Not to impressive but the chat boxes are cool in 3D. Unless I'm wrong and I just need to shut up in which case I'll do tha...


----------



## MikeyBreeze

All over the internet, I've been seeing 'YOU CAN NOW LIVE IN A TENT? THAT'S A MAILBOX IN FRONT OF IT, RIGHT?' when I was positive all I saw in front of the tent was some form of decoration, or a panel that would read the name of the animal living there..

ANYWAY, if you go to 1:25 on the AC:3DS trailer (I'm not sure if I'm repeating the obvious - or if this has been spoken about by others.. ) in the background, there's a house with the red mailbox players have in front of their houses in the previous AC games. The house looks like a BIG change from the usual shown in the other AC games, but I personally think it looks epic


----------



## bloop2424

why isnt this stickied?


----------



## Jake

bloop2424 said:


> why isnt this stickied?


 Because it has no need to IMO.


----------



## KingKombat

Jesus I am super excited for this. It looks like they really stepped the game up from the previous games. Color me impressed.

Oh and according to IGN or something, the game will be released 8/2/11


----------



## dusttball

It couldn't be IGN I just googled "Animal Crossing 3DS Release Date", went to IGN's Animal Crossing 3DS page, and saw the release date was still posted as TBA [To Be Announced]

Maybe it's Gamespot your thinking of? I don't know, because I didn't check there. 

Ohh And Andd Anddd: Think of all the possibilites! Bee Keeper's Bee House things ---> Honey ----> ? And our houses look so different. I wonder if the inside will be any different? More similarities to wild world, perhaps? 

Wouldn't it be cool if we could take that tent from the beginning of the new trailer, and go camp in our friend's town! I don't know, just like save there, turn your game on later, play in their town, save, NEXT DAY, play, go home? Idea in progress. haha


----------



## Marcus

Gotta say look this really cool.

Really like what they've done with the Winter scene, the addition of those lamps covered with snow really adds to the cosy feel of winter


----------



## superc00l

On the animal crossing trailer uploaded by machinima it says Q4/2011 i think so....idk?


----------



## dusttball

If that little brown box thing surrounded by flowers is, in fact, a bee keeper's hive, we will be collecting honey then, right? Any ideas what honey may be used for? Does this open up any new possibilities?

-Just Curious


----------



## Jake

That is a good idea. Lets get to thinking what honey might do? I was thinking (even before you brought up getting honey) that it would be nice if it was put a bit like The Sims, were if you ate too much candy/heart chocolate/drinks at Brewster's etc... You would gain weight and then you would have to walk around town to wear it off. Also if you didn't play for a while you would gain weight. But this idea doesn't sound like AC.. It would turn it into The Sims. So maybe it will be something like baking or something like that. I don't know. So excited though..


I added honey to the rumors section.


----------



## dusttball

I have a feeling it might be treated just like fruit. Except, it would be some how cooler/more important I guess. I don't know. I hope they do something cool with it. Maybe we'll be able to make like fruit flavored honey by mixing a fruit with the jar. Or make different types depending on which flowers are placed around the bee hive. && They'd probably sell for around 1,000 bells per jar. Potential great money maker.


----------



## JasonBurrows

dusttball said:


> I have a feeling it might be treated just like fruit. Except, it would be some how cooler/more important I guess. I don't know. I hope they do something cool with it. Maybe we'll be able to make like fruit flavored honey by mixing a fruit with the jar. Or make different types depending on which flowers are placed around the bee hive. && They'd probably sell for around 1,000 bells per jar. Potential great money maker.


 Can anyone confirm if there will be grass wear again?
It doesn't matter about any new and awesome features if they've not removed that one...


----------



## dusttball

Well, there were small patches of dirt in the trailer that was usually only barely visible at the edge of the screen. This could mean that "Animal Tracks" are back, but there is still no evidence that those dirt patches are paths or grass wear. They don't look like paths at all, actually. They look like the random, circle-shaped patches of dirt that I always planted a flower or a tree in the middle of from City Folk that were there from Day One.

Exhibit A: http://mimg.ugo.com/200811/7671/animalcrossing.jpg


----------



## ThatoneACfan

I don't know if you guys already know this, But if you look to the left of this picture you see that there is an opening in the wall. Now I remember from AC:WW there were side rooms in your house so this looks like it could be one of them. so your house might be expandable like in WW. But I may be wrong. If so correct me. 
http://nintendo3ds.davidturnbull.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Animal-Crossing-9.jpg


----------



## Jake

Alankpbr said:


> I don't know if you guys already know this, But if you look to the left of this picture you see that there is an opening in the wall. Now I remember from AC:WW there were side rooms in your house so this looks like it could be one of them. so your house might be expandable like in WW. But I may be wrong. If so correct me.
> http://nintendo3ds.davidturnbull.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Animal-Crossing-9.jpg


 
Yeah, because ACWW styled houses are back but I couldn't be bothered adding it.


----------



## dusttball

Alankpbr said:


> I don't know if you guys already know this, But if you look to the left of this picture you see that there is an opening in the wall. Now I remember from AC:WW there were side rooms in your house so this looks like it could be one of them. so your house might be expandable like in WW. But I may be wrong. If so correct me.
> http://nintendo3ds.davidturnbull.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Animal-Crossing-9.jpg


 

I love you. I can almost guarantee you're correct on that one. I've been wondering this for a while. I wonder if they will ad basements to that, and if they will only have one character per house. I also wonder how many characters per town, because of the whole mayor thing.


----------



## Jake

New image of the 'beehive' has been added.


----------



## Jake

I'll put this here for now, but sometime in the near future I will be updating with furniture, clothing etc...


----------



## Robochao

A change in the game's mechanics should prove to be very exciting! *hype*


----------



## Fillfall

If you look at the first picture, you can see that there is some stone path under the bench. This means that we can either place stone paths or the patterns returns and you can place outside furniture on them.


----------



## .IE.

Wow, so many little things can make a big difference!


----------



## Temari

It'd be pretty sweet if you can go into caves, like in the movie, and search for treasure or mine for gold and silver OuO~


----------



## JasonBurrows

Robochao said:


> A change in the game's mechanics should prove to be very exciting! *hype*


It might actually be a formidable rival for Animal Crossing: Population Growing for the Nintendo Gamecube...


----------



## Wish

I don't know if any of you have noticed but in the old ACs, there were things like 'crabs' represented by shells.
So these sea animals could return and maybe that's what the shells are.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Litwick said:


> I don't know if any of you have noticed but in the old ACs, there were things like 'crabs' represented by shells.
> So these sea animals could return and maybe that's what the shells are.



Whuuuuut... I have no recollection of these "crabs".


----------



## Alex518

Ah, I wish I could get this 
I can't get a 3DS cause I already bought my DSI xL a couple months back...
I wish I could play this on the XL.


----------



## Nicole

So no idea when the new release date is?


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Nicole said:


> So no idea when the new release date is?



If you go to Gamestop and ask them, they'll give you a date, but it will most likely be a made up date since they don't know the real date. So far, no one really knows the real release date.


----------



## Nicole

ShinyYoshi said:


> If you go to Gamestop and ask them, they'll give you a date, but it will most likely be a made up date since they don't know the real date. So far, no one really knows the real release date.



This would be great if there was a GameStop near me. The closest one is 2 hours away.


----------



## natasha

you can call them but there date will just be a place holder for people who want to pre order it  they have changed it alot already last time i check they told me it was jan,3,2012 but like i said just a place holder not a release date nintendo only knows that for now


----------



## Jake

Idk why people are obsessed with asking Gamestop release dates. They know nothing. Just freaking well wait until Nintendo releases a date. It isn't that hard, but all these 12 year olds with their short attention spans... I guess it is hard for them..


----------



## Nicole

Bidoof said:


> Idk why people are obsessed with asking Gamestop release dates. They know nothing. Just freaking well wait until Nintendo releases a date. It isn't that hard,* but all these 12 year olds with their short attention spans... I guess it is hard for them*..



Uhmm, okay? I'm pretty sure this has nothing to do with having a 'short attention span'? Maybe some people are just getting annoyed and impatient with the constant change of release dates and overall just not knowing when it is being released.


----------



## Jake

You don't need to get annoyed. It's just really annoying when every single noob member posts a thread saying "ZOMG I NO WEN ACFREEDS IZ GONNA B RELEAZZED!!!" and they don't, then they say "NO UR WONG, DA GUY @ GAMESTOPZZ TOLD MEH"

There never has been a release date, just wait until Nintendo releases one, problem solved.


----------



## ThatACfan




----------



## natasha

Bidoof said:


> You don't need to get annoyed. It's just really annoying when every single noob member posts a thread saying "ZOMG I NO WEN ACFREEDS IZ GONNA B RELEAZZED!!!" and they don't, then they say "NO UR WONG, DA GUY @ GAMESTOPZZ TOLD MEH"
> 
> There never has been a release date, just wait until Nintendo releases one, problem solved.




looks like your the only one getting annoyed and i never said it was a realease date i dont see why your always so rude to every one if your tired of reading what people say then dont read it but you dont have to poat a rude comment everytime some one says something you dont like or dont want to hear or better yet you dont have to post at all to it just let it go


----------



## Envy

Alex518 said:


> Ah, I wish I could get this
> I can't get a 3DS cause I already bought my DSI xL a couple months back...
> I wish I could play this on the XL.



Why in the world did you buy a DSi XL? =/



Nicole said:


> Uhmm, okay? I'm pretty sure this has nothing to do with having a 'short attention span'? Maybe some people are just getting annoyed and impatient with the constant change of release dates and overall just not knowing when it is being released.



The estimated release date is Spring of next year. Just be patient. Nobody really knows what the release date is yet.


----------



## Jake

natasha said:


> looks like your the only one getting annoyed and i never said it was a realease date i dont see why your always so rude to every one if your tired of reading what people say then dont read it but you dont have to poat a rude comment everytime some one says something you dont like or dont want to hear or better yet you dont have to post at all to it just let it go



I'm not even referring to anyone, if you couldn't sense the humor in that post then you're got something wrong with you.


----------



## Jake

Alright, from the 3DS conference today, watering flowers, fishing, and multiplayer have been confirmed. There is probably more. I'll update this later


----------



## Envy

Bidoof said:


> Alright, from the 3DS conference today, watering flowers, fishing, and multiplayer have been confirmed. There is probably more. I'll update this later



A LOT was confirmed:

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/n10/conference2011/titlelist/dobutsu_no_mori/index.html

Just wait until we get that session translated, I bet we'll have a ton more bit of information.

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h316/snowyarticuno/actown.png

^^This confirms a ton of things. The first thing I noticed was that the train has returned. And I fangirl'd lol. They returned it! OMG!!!

Also looks like Kapp'n is back on his boat if you look in the water.

There's lot of things to look at in the water, but otherwise it looks like the city has returned (not happy about that, at all) and that there is now a "town" area South of it. Given the Tom Nook sketch, it looks like Tom Nook has moved there and owns a shop in that strip.

There's also some sketches of the assistant: http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h316/snowyarticuno/secretary.png

Now in the trailer shown in the original link I posted, one thing I noticed was that the return of holidays is pretty much confirmed. One of the houses shows a piece of furniture from the Thanksgiving set.


----------



## Jake

Thanks for this.


I also see a 2012 release year, so now people should stop posting **** about it will be released this year.


----------



## Envy

Bidoof said:


> I also see a 2012 release year, so now people should stop posting **** about it will be released this year.



Anybody who thought it would still come out this year after how it wasn't even shown in the E3 conference (and how little was known about it in general) wasn't thinking clearly.

Unfortunately, "2012" is a very vague release date, though. I was hoping we would get a concrete release date here.


----------



## Jake

It will probably be in Spring


----------



## Jake

First post wont let me put anymore images;



Spoiler


----------



## ACCLOVERM13

http://nintendo3dsblog.com/new-screenshots-and-trailer-for-animal-crossing#more-611544811

NEW TRAILER AND IMAGES OF ANIMAL CROSSING 3DS, game is going to be released in 2012, already confirmed. 
*info was released on 13th September in the Japan Nintendo 3ds conference.


----------



## MikeyBreeze

can NOT wait until all the information posted online in Japanese gets translated.

I will explode.


----------



## Biochao

Does anyone think that it will be set in the past? That could explain why Nook looks like his shop is in the city, the train is back, Kapp'n at his old job and the town looks a little more primitive.


----------



## MasterC

If you notice in the trailer,there is a clock post and where the character is with Tom Nook,she stopped at a spot and talked to Nook,then there was a house on the exact same spot.So you can choose any spot in the town where you want your house to be.So I guess you live in a tent for a while until the house is ready or maybe when you pay for the house fully.And Tom Nook is wearing a Yellow shirt,which might mean another Nook expansion,or a new look.


----------



## toshiwoshi

MasterC said:


> If you notice in the trailer,there is a clock post and where the character is with Tom Nook,she stopped at a spot and talked to Nook,then there was a house on the exact same spot.So you can choose any spot in the town where you want your house to be.So I guess you live in a tent for a while until the house is ready or maybe when you pay for the house fully.And Tom Nook is wearing a Yellow shirt,which might mean another Nook expansion,or a new look.



yeah, if you translate it, nook asks if you want to build the house here, and the secretary dog says would you like to build the cafe here


----------



## Envy

toshiwoshi said:


> yeah, if you translate it, nook asks if you want to build the house here, and the secretary dog says would you like to build the cafe here



Cafe? Are you sure about that?


----------



## MikeyBreeze

yeah, somebody translated the trailer on Alliscrossing..

they came up with this:

"Okay my Japanese is a little rusty but here's basically what everybody said.

Nook: Yes. Yes. Would you like to build you're house here?

Lilly: Hey? Arre you the new village headman (Mayor)?
Nice to meet you. I'm Lily. Let's make this a fun village together.

Nibbles: Welcome! Gaston just came by to play (hang out).

Secretary (Yellow Dog): Yes, Mayor! Is this where you would like to build the Cafe?"


----------



## Envy

MikeyBreeze said:


> Lilly: Hey? Arre you the new village headman (Mayor)?
> Nice to meet you. I'm Lily. Let's make this a fun village together.



That's the villager, right?

So this means that the lack of options when talking to animals is not actually confirmed? =D


----------



## MikeyBreeze

yeah!  all is looking amazing for this game! I'm so happy Nintendo have actually taken their time and made so many amazing things for it!


----------



## JasonBurrows

Bidoof said:


> You don't need to get annoyed. It's just really annoying when every single noob member posts a thread saying "ZOMG I NO WEN ACFREEDS IZ GONNA B RELEAZZED!!!" and they don't, then they say "NO UR WONG, DA GUY @ GAMESTOPZZ TOLD MEH"
> 
> There never has been a release date, just wait until Nintendo releases one, problem solved.


However Nintendo have confirmed release dates before and sometimes in particular circumstances out of their control, they would have to delay the game further and make another speculated release date.


----------



## Nicole

What about animal tracks? I wish they would confirm if its going to be in the new game.


----------



## .IE.

JasonBurrows said:


> However Nintendo have confirmed release dates before and sometimes in particular circumstances out of their control, they would have to delay the game further and make another speculated release date.



I'd sure hope not in this case. People were eager to have it this fall but it turned out to be 2012.


----------



## NeonAndross

Just thought I'd 'letcha know, that in the trailer when Nook is following the girl character around, he asks, "Is this where you want me to build your house?" So I guess it's official that you can have your house WHEREVER YOU WANT! Also he's sporting some new threads and in this concept art picture, you can see that he has a different store, that's way cool huh? I guess this replaces Nook's Cranny.


----------



## Digital

I can see it now. Me running around my town for hours trying to decide where to place my house. :V


----------



## Fuse

If you look at this picture 




You can see the island in the lower right-hand corner. Looks like someone is returning. Guess you can post this as a rumor, not sure of the origin of the screenshot.


----------



## Envy

^^The picture comes from the aftershow of the conference. I can't speak for who the people were there (or even what was said) but it was official, and is on Nintendo's Japanese site with the AC:3DS pictures and trailer.

Another thing that should be pointed out is the fountain-like plaza on the bottom right hand corner of the town. Look closely at it. There is a tree in the center of it meaning that it most likely is the Wishing Well from GCN and before.


----------



## MasterC

Maybe on summer nights,some villagers will make campfires like in the photo,it also looks like the lake might be back too.


----------



## Jake

I already added a point titles "Bonfires" to the rumors section


----------



## Digital

I just noticed that according to that map, the towns only have two levels; the beach and then the town. Huh, I was hoping for three layered towns. I'm still content with two though.


----------



## Jake

I saw that too. i'm hoping it will change


----------



## MikeyBreeze

THANK GOD FOR YOUTUBE.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csr9j248c1o this is the link to the 10 minute conference in which the developers discussed the games.
Thanks to YOUTUBE, using their captions option, you can now transcribe japanese subtitles, then choose for Youtube to translate them to English.


----------



## Jake

MikeyBreeze said:


> THANK GOD FOR YOUTUBE.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csr9j248c1o this is the link to the 10 minute conference in which the developers discussed the games.
> Thanks to YOUTUBE, using their captions option, you can now transcribe japanese subtitles, then choose for Youtube to translate them to English.



Yeah you're only problem is...



Spoiler



DO I LOOK JAPANESE TO YOU?!!!


----------



## MikeyBreeze

Bidoof said:


> Yeah you're only problem is...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> DO I LOOK JAPANESE TO YOU?!!!



... didn't I just say that YouTube will provide TRANSLATED Japanese subtitles in English?


----------



## Kaiaa

MikeyBreeze said:


> THANK GOD FOR YOUTUBE.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csr9j248c1o this is the link to the 10 minute conference in which the developers discussed the games.
> Thanks to YOUTUBE, using their captions option, you can now transcribe japanese subtitles, then choose for Youtube to translate them to English.


 
=/ "The uploader has not made this video available in your country". Well I thought this would have been cool to try lol


----------



## Biochao

I re-uploaded it.


----------



## Nicole

Opps, I dun goofed.


----------



## Nicole

MikeyBreeze said:


> ... didn't I just say that YouTube will provide TRANSLATED Japanese subtitles in English?



Lol'ed.


----------



## KCourtnee

How to I get english subtitles in that video?


----------



## MikeyBreeze

for some reason that video doesn't get the captions options 
if you go to the link I posted and you're able to watch it, click the 'CC' button in the bottom right corner, choose 'transcribe audio' to which subtitles will come up in Japanese, then hover over the 'CC' box again and click 'translate captions', then choose the language you'd like to read them in


----------



## KCourtnee

Ahh okay awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Biochao

My video has subtitles now. For the people who can't view the other one.


----------



## toshiwoshi

Biochao said:


> My video has subtitles now. For the people who can't view the other one.



link please


----------



## Jake

It's just the same one he posted before. derp


----------



## Digital

Rewatching the Animal Crossing movie.

If it's even half of what the movie shows, Animal Crossing 3DS will be fantastic. There's just something about the movie that's so...calming and tranquil. C:


----------



## Kaiaa

Maybe its just me but the captions on the video barely make sense. The sentences are all over the place and not even complete :S Guess I'll just have to wait for another translation...


----------



## MikeyBreeze

Kaiaa said:


> Maybe its just me but the captions on the video barely make sense. The sentences are all over the place and not even complete :S Guess I'll just have to wait for another translation...



I know right  it was sadly as good as right now, but I had to keep reading them a few times then jumping to some form of conclusion that half made sense


----------



## jazmijnn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oALp0MRRR84

New trailer


----------



## Fillfall

NeonAndross;1214673Just thought I'd 'letcha know said:
			
		

> 514[/ATTACH][/QUOTE
> 
> I don't think you can place you house wherever you want it, because in the previous games he said the same and it was only 4 pretty random places to have them.


----------



## Jake

Fillfall said:


> NeonAndross said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought I'd 'letcha know, that in the trailer when Nook is following the girl character around, he asks, "Is this where you want me to build your house?" So I guess it's official that you can have your house WHEREVER YOU WANT! Also he's sporting some new threads and in this concept art picture, you can see that he has a different store, that's way cool huh? I guess this replaces Nook's Cranny.View attachment 514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you can place you house wherever you want it, because in the previous games he said the same and it was only 4 pretty random places to have them.
Click to expand...

Your quote is broked I fix'd it

Also in the trailer, it's been translated, and Nook says something like "Is there where you want to build your house"

So I'd say you can build it anywhere, or you have some limitations or a wider variety.


----------



## binkat

Yeah I agree with what Bidoof says ^ 

I mean, Tom Nook obviously means "do you want you house here and i'll build it here," not "do you want your house here? I'll just iuld it in a random area," 

but, yeah... also the secretary said "Do you want to build the new cafe here?" 

So, ya know.. all that jazz... and stuff.


----------



## binkat

Bidoof said:


> First post wont let me put anymore images;
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



On the first picture, what it that long post to the right of tom nook. It looks like the top is sort of rounded... could it be a clock? Or is it just a lamp and I am mistaken? Also, what'll the well be used for? OOps! sorry for the double post!


----------



## Jake

binkat said:


> On the first picture, what it that long post to the right of tom nook. It looks like the top is sort of rounded... could it be a clock? Or is it just a lamp and I am mistaken? Also, what'll the well be used for? OOps! sorry for the double post!


It's a clock.


----------



## binkat

Bidoof said:


> It's a clock.



Wow! Are you sure? Any other pictures of clocks that you have noticed in other screen shots??? 
Has someone pointed this out before... if they have, Im dumb!


----------



## Jake

something I'd like to see would be a "sell all" option when selling stuff to Nook.


----------



## binkat

That would be god, but we still have the option where you can select multiple goods at a time, and it doesn't take that long to put them in there. But yeah, I agree with you. Hopefully they will make the game much better in little ways such as that.


----------



## binkat

Really really really sorry for double posting, but I just read the translation of the interview of some of the producers of animal crossing from the Sep 13th press conference, and regarding Tom Nook, apparently he is going to be the new real estate agent in the game. If any of you could post the concept picture of Tom nook from the interview, that would be great, because there is some sort of creature that is standing next to him.... Do any of you have any idea what this is? I'm not going crazy, coz imsure it some strange sort of creature. Could one of you post all of the pictures that they showed the interview? Because there are some interesting nes there... 

Oh and I just thought... If Tom nook is the new real estate agent... Then who is going to be the owner of the shops? Will there be a whole new shopkeeper altogether, or maybe sable and able will take over? I don't think that's likely, but I'm sure the wouldve mentioned if there was going to be a new shopkeeper. What do all of you think?

Also, the interview said something about a bookstore, and the option to customize the outside of your house ( the structure and colour) and also change your letter box. What do you think of this? I think it's great! I mean, imagine the things you could with your house! Thi game is going to be the best and  cannot wait for it! I wonder what the well is going to be used for....


----------



## Jake

Just use the ****ing edit button, that's why we have one


----------



## .IE.

Bidoof said:


> Just use the ****ing edit button, that's why we have one



Don't be rude, seriously.

You're bashing on everyone in every thread and that's not friendly!


----------



## Envy

Bidoof said:


> Just use the ****ing edit button, that's why we have one



Quit being a mini-mod. So what if he/she double posted? Their posts have added so much more to this topic than all posts you have made on this page combined (and looking back on past pages, this still pretty much holds true). 



binkat said:


> Oh and I just thought... If Tom nook is the new real estate agent... Then who is going to be the owner of the shops? Will there be a whole new shopkeeper altogether, or maybe sable and able will take over? I don't think that's likely, but I'm sure the wouldve mentioned if there was going to be a new shopkeeper. What do all of you think?



You're getting way ahead of yourself. I read that whole thing as well, and I don't remember a single thing talking about Nook not being in the real estate business. All we saw was Nook following a player character and deciding where to build the house. Nook has been in charge of house building in every single Animal Crossing game so far.

The picture you're talking about (here) still looks like a shop, it's just in a different style, most likely to fit the shopping strip style of the town area. Of course, I could be wrong. It might help if we have somebody to translate the Japanese in that sketch.


----------



## Nicole

binkat said:


> Also, the interview said something about a bookstore, and the option to customize the outside of your house ( the structure and colour) and also change your letter box. What do you think of this? I think it's great! I mean, imagine the things you could with your house!



This would be awesome.


----------



## Tide of Wonders

binkat said:


> Also, the interview said something about a bookstore, and the option to customize the outside of your house ( the structure and colour) and also change your letter box. What do you think of this? I think it's great! I mean, imagine the things you could with your house! Thi game is going to be the best and  cannot wait for it! I wonder what the well is going to be used for....





Nicole said:


> This would be awesome.



I agree, Nicole.
Ahh... To be able to completely customize the outside of your house! It would certainly help me  be able to make an adorable cookie dream house! or, a really depressing, messed up,  deep, dark, purple and black nearly destroyed shack of a house. I wonder what kind of literature we could buy over at the bookstore? I'd definitely try to buy a copy of Ms. Nintendique, or something like that.


----------



## AVGanondorf

Bidoof said:


> Just use the ****ing edit button, that's why we have one


Stop swearing... you think it makes you sound cool, right?  It doesn't, sorry to disappoint you.  If you weren't thinking that, then just stop.  You are very rude at practically every thread you participate in.  Please chill out.


----------



## binkat

Thanks everyone for backing me up  Im new here so I didn't see the edit button...  Yeah, the bookstore would be cool, but I wonder how it will work...? This was just from the translation, so dont trust me for real. But yeah, If it was true, that would be AWESOME! And I cant wait to see what I can do with my house! 

I also noticed something today... on the trailer, it shows the player going into a house with two other people, but its not for  a birthday... Do you think you will e able to arrange 'play dates' or invite friends over? That would be pretty cool. I mean, you could already sort of so that, but not villagers going to other villagers houses. 

Can t wait!


----------



## Jake

who knows. just wait until we get more info.


----------



## merinda!

So between the train station and the actual town, is that the city?


----------



## demmedillusive

^ I think it is the city.
That makes me wonder just how much of the Town Map is abstract ideas and how much of it will literally be like the picture. I really hope we can walk to the city/shopping center!! :O


----------



## Jake

I'm actually really interested to see the city, because I doubt they're going to keep it 100% the same, it's probably gonna have some changes, maybe even significant changes and I'm really looking forward to how it's changed.


----------



## SodaDog

The trailer from the Japanese nintendo 3ds confrence is now on e-shops near you! it's still in japanese though...


----------



## JasonBurrows

binkat said:


> That would be god, but we still have the option where you can select multiple goods at a time, and it doesn't take that long to put them in there. But yeah, I agree with you. Hopefully they will make the game much better in little ways such as that.


I would like it if you can hold more than 1 item in each slot of your pockets.


----------



## binkat

Yeah ^ that would be really good. As I said in another thread, I hope they can have pockets with the same system as the wadrobes in your house. That would be sooooo good! I mean, where are we gonna hold all our clothes?


----------



## Jake

Bury them lol.


----------



## Fillfall

Maybe we should be able to have a backpack/handbag to have more stuff in and to give a more realistic feel. Who has loads of furniture in their pockets? If you know what I mean.


----------



## Jake

Fillfall said:


> Maybe we should be able to have a backpack/handbag to have more stuff in and to give a more realistic feel. Who has loads of furniture in their pockets? If you know what I mean.


that's why they turn them into leaves


----------



## Kip

There is going to be a Nintendo Conference on October 21 hopefully we get more AC3DS info then


----------



## binkat

yeah, but on other websites people have been saying we wont
I hope we will!


----------



## binkat

yeah, but on other websites people have been saying we wont
I hope we will!


----------



## Envy

binkat said:


> yeah, but on other websites people have been saying we wont
> I hope we will!



And what do they know that we don't? Nothing.

They were all doubting that AC:3DS would appear at the last conference.

I'm not saying that it will appear here, in fact I kind of doubt it, but it's not absolute either way.


----------



## Kaiaa

All we have to do is wait,....its tomorrow anyway =p


----------



## Tide of Wonders

Kaiaa said:


> All we have to do is wait,....its tomorrow anyway =p



Good things come to those who wait. 
Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Kip

Dahhh looks like they didn't show anything... we'll probably have to wait until the end of Dec or Jan for more info >:O


----------



## Mr.Nook

What the... -.-


----------



## Mariomaker26

This game looks like it's going to be great!


----------



## Jake

I'll be updating the first post soon so yeah. I'll do it tomorrow (hopefully) sometime.

I might also make it a little neater next time


----------



## lucy

binkat said:


> I wonder what the well is going to be used for....



I think it'll probably be used to refill your watering can.


----------



## Jake

Did some minor changes to the first post


----------



## Chameleonsoup

I hope it isn't for refilling the watering can. The can has never needed refilling before and I like a lot of flowers, I wouldn't want to be trekking back to the well every 10 sprinkles!


----------



## Kip

Chameleonsoup said:


> I hope it isn't for refilling the watering can. The can has never needed refilling before and I like a lot of flowers, I wouldn't want to be trekking back to the well every 10 sprinkles!


 i agree so much!


----------



## TheFarmboy

I always wanted to choose a place where you can put your home. 

And with more outdoor decorations, then maybe I would like to see some fencing or roads (not dirt roads, like the use of stone pathways, rather than using patterns, though patterns work pretty well.)


----------



## Jake

TheFarmboy said:


> I always wanted to choose a place where you can put your home.
> 
> And with more outdoor decorations, then maybe I would like to see some fencing or roads (not dirt roads, like the use of stone pathways, rather than using patterns, though patterns work pretty well.)



agree


----------



## oatmealtime1

what does NPC houses mean??


----------



## Tide of Wonders

^I think that means Non-Playable Character houses.


----------



## jebug29

I can't wait! I want AC3DS now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oDo

Hopefully we will still be able to take screenshots of the game--and maybe even 3D video! :3


----------



## Kip

I need this game! i'm losing my mind! they need to release more info!


----------



## Jake

Just calm down, there's no biggie waiting for this, it just makes you anxious and also posting you're excited doesn't really contribute to my thread -.-


----------



## TheFarmboy

I don't know if it's old or not.... but look what I found on the AXA Forums:


http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h316/snowyarticuno/TomNook-1.png

Tom Nook looks like he got a new store as well as a new look.

http://axaforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=34893&start=60

It also has the map and some art of the secretary.


----------



## Jake

It's old. I just haven't updated it


----------



## Static

You can also choose where your house can be and where the Cafe can be. I know because in the "Animal Crossing 3DS : What's New In Town" video, Tom Nook asked if this is where the girl wanted to put the house. And the yellow dog, Hisho, asked the boy if he wanted to build the Cafe in that area.


----------



## Jake

Which is in the first post.


----------



## Static

It doesn't say about the Cafe and the dog. The dog was in the rumor list.


----------



## Jake

Static said:


> It doesn't say about the Cafe and the dog. The dog was in the rumor list.



Because the dog still is a rumor as to what it will play (even though we're 99% sure it's the secretary) but the dog is in the villagers as "Eager Secretary?". 

And I don't have the cafe because of the translation and it might not be a cafe, so I've left it out, but  I'll add it in just fr you


----------



## Kip

It was confirmed that shes the secretary and her name is hisho


----------



## Jake

Japanese name, english name would probably be different


----------



## Kip

Yes, most likely


----------



## MygL

I like how winter looks now. Still it doesn't look that appealing to me and don't know if it's really worth it, looks good so far though.


----------



## Static

Bidoof said:


> Because the dog still is a rumor as to what it will play (even though we're 99% sure it's the secretary) but the dog is in the villagers as "Eager Secretary?".
> 
> And I don't have the cafe because of the translation and it might not be a cafe, so I've left it out, but  I'll add it in just fr you



I know because I can understand japanese. xD And thanks : D


----------



## Jake

Static said:


> I know because I can understand japanese. xD And thanks : D



And so do I. I just know English translation, even if you can read Japanese can be wrong


----------



## .IE.

Static said:


> You can also choose where your house can be and where the Cafe can be. I know because in the *"Animal Crossing 3DS : What's New In Town"* video, Tom Nook asked if this is where the girl wanted to put the house. And the yellow dog, Hisho, asked the boy if he wanted to build the Cafe in that area.



Wait a minute, the game has a title already? Or are you just guessing the title?


----------



## Static

.IE. said:


> Wait a minute, the game has a title already? Or are you just guessing the title?



Just guessing xD


----------



## Jake

Yeah, no official title yet


----------



## .IE.

Static said:


> Just guessing xD



Awww...oh well...

Hopefully Nintendo will finally release some new information in the next few weeks...it's been almost three months since the last update...


----------



## Kaiaa

I had an idea today and I wonder....Do you think that they will let you take pictures of your AC game on the 3DS? I mean, they let you do it in Mario3D. The pictures would save on your SD card like normal and it would be really neat to be able to do that.


----------



## Kip

Yeah Probably. Since it was on CF/LGTC they would most likely re-add it


----------



## Kaiaa

Ah! I didn't know it was on CF ^^ (never played it) If that's the case, then I'm sure they will add it!


----------



## Jake

If you can't imma be sad


----------



## Kip

Its been confirmed that

*you can change Outer walls, Fances & Mail posts of your house.
    Tom nook is now a real estate agent.
    There's going to be a mall.
    The devs call the secretary "shizu" which is the golden dog.
    The town size is bigger.*

This is amazing!. I wonder whats sold in the mall (other then furniture & clothes)


----------



## Thunder

Kip said:


> Its been confirmed that
> 
> *you can change Outer walls, Fances & Mail posts of your house.
> Tom nook is now a real estate agent.
> There's going to be a mall.
> The devs call the secretary "shizu" which is the golden dog.
> The town size is bigger.*
> 
> This is amazing!. I wonder whats sold in the mall (other then furniture & clothes)



Source?


----------



## Jake

Thunderstruck said:


> Source?



I'd appreciate one, too


----------



## Thunder

Also



Bidoof said:


> *Confirmed*
> 
> The dog like character is the "eager secretary".
> 
> *Rumors*
> 
> The unknown dog character will be the 'eager secretary'.



Might wanna remove one.


----------



## Justin

Just gonna leave this here!!!


----------



## Justin

Compiled a bunch of notes from the above video for you all:i

- You are the mayor but you don't have to play that aspect of the game much. You can sort of ignore it if you want.
- Expanded clothing options (ex: shirts and pants because the characters are taller)





- BOYS CAN WEAR SKIRTS! I'm so doing that
- You can customize your town more freely (ex: customizable outside furniture like benches and streetlights)
- The beach is greatly expanded
- The railroad is back from the Gamecube game
- There's a shopping mall (so... they've basically incorporated ideas from the city into the main town)
- The villagers height has been modified too. You can really tell the difference between a tall and short villager.




- You now have a secretary "Shizu" who's sort of your assistant since you're the mayor now




- You can take your furniture to shops to be modified
- Stuff like changing patterns (ex: sofa cushions with a heart on them)
- Before you could change the roof colour but those options have been expanded to walls, fences and even mail posts
- Exchange your home design using Streetpass to be displayed as a model home to others
- You can view houses of strangers now through Tom Nook
- He's now a real estate agent instead of a shopkeeper!




- Lots of new music
- The entire village overall is larger
- The sound director plays a new song from the game for us (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-HIlN9bnj0&t=9m2s)
- The game's release is still a while away


----------



## Kaiaa

Nice! I like how I can finally understand whats going on in the video lol I really like the idea of trading home ideas thru streetpass, it will give me some great ideas for my own house too! Also I actually like that our character is taller, sure its different but it means more clothing options hehe


----------



## Kip

Thunderstruck said:


> Source?


The video above is my source.


----------



## MasterC

I had the idea of a mall before it was announced that there is going to be one,but more like another Nook expansion.
I imagined that in the right will be the auction house and HRA and to the left would be Shampoodles and the theater.In the center could have the Redd and Katrina tents at a random date like Wild World and the Gamecube.At the way back should be Gracie Grace and Nookingtons,and the there could be the caf? to the left after a hallway and there could be a indoor and outdoor half of the caf?.


----------



## Tide of Wonders

Kaiaa said:


> Nice! I like how I can finally understand whats going on in the video lol I really like the idea of trading home ideas thru streetpass, it will give me some great ideas for my own house too! Also I actually like that our character is taller, sure its different but it means more clothing options hehe



I thinking the same thing, Kaiaa. It's gonna be cool looking at how tall and short the characters seem.Getting more clothing items is always GREAT! I wonder how Clumsy "Shizu" is? Also, I'm glad to hear Tom Nook's getting a different job this time. I'm loving that yellow vest of his!  I just can't wait to customize the entire house! That is gonna be awesome looking at the different designs of other people's houses.  I'm already starting to love this game even more!


----------



## JVNguyen

lol, I just read in a video Tom Nook is now a real estate agent, and many more other things XD First time for me, I didn't even know he got changed to a that job D: Am I only the only one who doesn't know that?


----------



## xMidnightWolfx

Well since tom nook is a real estate agent, i bet you timmy, and tommy will run the shop.


----------



## Static

Tom Nook is being an real estate agent?! I thought he was still gonna be in his store.


----------



## .IE.

So excited for the game. XD

Even more than before!


----------



## JVNguyen

Static, I saw it in the roundtable discussion or something, but this time with added subtitles. It explains so much ^^ Are we allowed to paste links? lol

oh here, just search this on youtube.

A developer roundtable for Animal Crossing 3DS

was just released 

*reedit again*

just look on page 17, some guy posted video there


----------



## Jake

Thunderstruck said:


> Also
> 
> 
> 
> Might wanna remove one.


Thanks, fixed




			
				Justin said:
			
		

> Compiled a bunch of notes from the above video for you all:



Thanks so much, I'll create a short cut on the first post


----------



## Static

JVNguyen said:


> Static, I saw it in the roundtable discussion or something, but this time with added subtitles. It explains so much ^^ Are we allowed to paste links? lol
> 
> oh here, just search this on youtube.
> 
> A developer roundtable for Animal Crossing 3DS
> 
> was just released
> 
> *reedit again*
> 
> just look on page 17, some guy posted video there



I know the video XD I just (honestly) didn't see the whole thing >_<


----------



## JVNguyen

lol, i got lazy and tried to skip to find the good parts. then i saw the other guy's post so I read that instead D: Wee, now waiting will be harder for meh D:


----------



## Jake

JVNguyen said:


> lol, i got lazy and tried to skip to find the good parts. then i saw the other guy's post so I read that instead D: Wee, now waiting will be harder for meh D:



I'll be honest, I've never watched the video :|


----------



## Micah

Justin said:


> Compiled a bunch of notes from the above video for you all:i
> - BOYS CAN WEAR SKIRTS!


Haha


----------



## JasonBurrows

If Animal Tracks has been confirmed to have been left out of this game, I can put it in for consideration on whether or not it surpasses the ultimate (in my own opinion) game Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube.


----------



## ThatACfan

JVNguyen said:


> Static, I saw it in the roundtable discussion or something, but this time with added subtitles. It explains so much ^^ Are we allowed to paste links? lol
> 
> oh here, just search this on youtube.
> 
> A developer roundtable for Animal Crossing 3DS
> 
> was just released
> 
> *reedit again*
> 
> just look on page 17, some guy posted video there



Just watched it  i'm so excited now. thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Kip

do you people not read stuff in previous pages?. I'm gonna marry this game all over again!


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> If Animal Tracks has been confirmed to have been left out of this game, I can put it in for consideration on whether or not it surpasses the ultimate (in my own opinion) game Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube.



Honestly, there's nothing bad about Animal Paths, if you learn to use them. It's great


----------



## JasonBurrows

Bidoof said:


> Honestly, there's nothing bad about Animal Paths, if you learn to use them. It's great


I hardly ever hate anything, well, I try not to, but I am really going to say that I just wasn't fond of Animal Tracks and it's a good job that I have Gold Roses and plenty of them as they are they ONLY reason that I still have at least 95% of my original grass.


----------



## TheFarmboy

The video said that the game is a little way out before its release, so does that mean we might see it coming out around this upcoming spring?

And on the topic of Animal Paths, I'm not sure if that's confirmed yet. Course I don't usually run around because I can get there by walking. Course I won't mind if it's there or not.


----------



## JasonBurrows

TheFarmboy said:


> The video said that the game is a little way out before its release, so does that mean we might see it coming out around this upcoming spring?
> 
> And on the topic of Animal Paths, I'm not sure if that's confirmed yet. Course I don't usually run around because I can get there by walking. Course I won't mind if it's there or not.


I would mind if it was there as it kinda ruined my experience...


----------



## .IE.

JasonBurrows said:


> I would mind if it was there as it kinda ruined my experience...



I guess it's just a matter of opinion...personally, I wouldn't really mind it, but I'd sort of be annoyed. I'd find some way to tune it out, though.


----------



## Static

TheFarmboy said:


> The video said that the game is a little way out before its release, so does that mean we might see it coming out around this upcoming spring?
> 
> And on the topic of Animal Paths, I'm not sure if that's confirmed yet. Course I don't usually run around because I can get there by walking. Course I won't mind if it's there or not.



I don't thing anyone knows when the release date is because they didn't announce it yet.


----------



## ThatACfan

I didn't like the animal tracks but its no deal breaker if it has it or not at this point I don't care.


----------



## TheFarmboy

Static said:


> I don't thing anyone knows when the release date is because they didn't announce it yet.



Course I said "....might see it....", so I'm not sure on the release date as anyone else. But the fact they said it's a little way out makes me think that it would come out pretty soon atleast before E3. Some misplaced optimism or something on my end.


----------



## Solar

I'm really embarrassed to ask this, since i've played all three games, but what exactly are Animal Tracks?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Benmjy said:


> I'm really embarrassed to ask this, since i've played all three games, but what exactly are Animal Tracks?


Animal Tracks is the feature in Animal Crossing City Folk/Let's Go to the City that kills off your grass and can eventually turn your entire village into a desert.

No need to feel embarressed as there is no such thing as a weird question, I am one to ask crazy questions, but I don't get bothered if anyone calls me as I won't stoop to a silly person's level.


----------



## oatmealtime1

100% CONFIRMED: THERE'S GOING TO BE A SHOPPING MALL!!!!


----------



## Kip

oatmealtime1 said:


> 100% CONFIRMED: THERE'S GOING TO BE A SHOPPING MALL!!!!


I guess some people don't bother reading previous pages XD

I wonder if they'll sell more types of furniture such as Wiis, Drum sets, Games etc


----------



## Prof Gallows

I just watched the interview video and I'm liking what they have so far.
The variation in animal height is great, that was something I always nitpicked about in the other games.

but has anyone heard anything about if there will be new or increased numbers of fish and insects?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Bidoof said:


> *PLEASE CHECK THIS POST FOR MORE IMAGES AS I CAN'T ADD ANYMORE TO THIS POST...
> You might also wanna check out Post 116 and Post 167 (special thanks to Justin)*
> 
> Since this was announced back in E3 2010, and again today at E3 2011, this is the official thread. It will be posted with confirmations, rumors, videos and images.
> 
> 
> This website is useful.
> 
> 
> *Confirmed*
> 
> You will be the Mayor.
> Characters are taller than they have been in previous series.
> Boys can wear pants and girls can wear skirts.
> The Shovel and Bug net are confirmed.
> Customizable houses.
> Waterfalls will be back.
> NPC houses.
> Flowers will grow in groups of 4, Confirmed flower species are; Yellow Pansies/Tulips, White Pansies/Tulips/Roses,  and Red Pansies/Tulips/Roses, this also may mean the watering can will return.
> Fruit will be back, confirmed fruits are currently apples, coconuts, cherries, peaches, oranges and pears, Cedar trees will also return.
> The Pave and Mushroom series will return, as well as the Mushroom festival.
> Rocks and bugs will be included, as well as bushes.
> Dirt will be back (this may also include 'Animal Paths').
> Benches and Outdoor items such as Lamps will be included.
> Houses look different.
> New Mail Box + Clothes.
> Weeds and Clovers will return, this most likely means Jacob's Ladders and Golden Watering-can will return.
> Tents are returning and so are wharfs. Bee houses are also coming.
> Seasons and Mushrooms will appear.
> Nintendo themes items are confirmed (ie; The Legend of Zelda items).
> Items can be placed on walls.
> Windows in houses will appear.
> Players can go swimming and presumably dive.
> Characters can change shoes once again.
> Villagers can sit on benches.
> Coral/Shells will return.
> There will be some dog-like character in your town at some stage.
> It looks like Chimneys will emit smoke.
> Fishing and Watering flowers will be back.
> Train.
> Clocks for outside decoration.
> "players can not only customize the inside of their house but the outside, too" this could mean more than just the roof color.
> Tom Nook will be back with a snazzy new look.
> Ponds will be back.
> Multiplayer.
> Players can sit on tree stumps.
> Swimming can be done during multiplayer.
> It looks as if most features from the Gamecube version will be back.
> Players can still fish when others are swimming.
> Wells.
> New music.
> There is a cafe.
> Gracie furniture.
> Towns have two layers.
> The dog like character is the "eager secretary".
> 
> *Rumors*
> 
> Your town will be like a peninsula or island.
> Music from previous titles will appear.
> More NPC's.
> Animal paths.
> More Holidays.
> More items.
> Customizable outside furniture.
> Hybrids/Timer//Slingshot will return.
> Your town is bigger.
> More features.
> Honey might be obtainable which could lead to new possibilities.
> You can change the way furniture looks like that you but from Nook's (may be confirmed as seen in the trailer).
> Bonfires.
> Snowmen can be made as there is snow.
> You can go to the city (possibly by walking).
> There will be a cafe.
> 
> *Confirmed Villagers*
> Curt, Bob, Punchy, Mac, Bill, Joey, Pompom, Bunnie, Gaston, Filbert, Pecan, Peanut, Nibbles, Static, Lily, Buck, Eager Secretary (Hisho)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Previews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:22 - 2:29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3:51 - 3:56
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll update when more stuff comes or if you think something is missing post here and I will add it.


If you all think about it very carefully, Animal Crossing first released in 2002 and since next year, 2012, will be the 10th Anniversary of the Animal Crossing series, they might be going back to Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube with Animal Crossing 3DS as there are a lot of things that have reappeared that were from the Nintendo Gamecube version and it might be like what SEGA has done with Sonic Generations.
This is, however, just my own opinion, but it is certainly looking to be correct.


----------



## Kip

JasonBurrows said:


> If you all think about it very carefully, Animal Crossing first released in 2002 and since next year, 2012, will be the 10th Anniversary of the Animal Crossing series, they might be going back to Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube with Animal Crossing 3DS as there are a lot of things that have reappeared that were from the Nintendo Gamecube version and it might be like what SEGA has done with Sonic Generations.
> This is, however, just my own opinion, but it is certainly looking to be correct.


 
Well the first Animal Crossing (animal forest) was released in 2001 so that would mean its 10th anniversary is this year. But 2002 was when it first came to the US... i think XD


----------



## JasonBurrows

Kip said:


> Well the first Animal Crossing (animal forest) was released in 2001 so that would mean its 10th anniversary is this year. But 2002 was when it first came to the US... i think XD


You are correct and so if we go on that fact, I believe that could be a possibility why most of the features from the Nintendo Gamecube Animal Crossing have returned.


----------



## Static

JasonBurrows said:


> If you all think about it very carefully, Animal Crossing first released in 2002 and since next year, 2012, will be the 10th Anniversary of the Animal Crossing series, they might be going back to Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube with Animal Crossing 3DS as there are a lot of things that have reappeared that were from the Nintendo Gamecube version and it might be like what SEGA has done with Sonic Generations.
> This is, however, just my own opinion, but it is certainly looking to be correct.



Doesn't look like they'll have many features in Animal Forest.


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> If you all think about it very carefully, Animal Crossing first released in 2002 and since next year, 2012, will be the 10th Anniversary of the Animal Crossing series, they might be going back to Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube with Animal Crossing 3DS as there are a lot of things that have reappeared that were from the Nintendo Gamecube version and it might be like what SEGA has done with Sonic Generations.
> This is, however, just my own opinion, but it is certainly looking to be correct.



And you needed to quote *the entire first page* because?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Bidoof said:


> And you needed to quote *the entire first page* because?


I wanted to...
You seem like you're not being nice to me again... Why?


----------



## Static

JasonBurrows said:


> I wanted to...
> You seem like you're not being nice to me again... Why?



Just ignore him...


----------



## .IE.

JasonBurrows said:


> I wanted to...
> You seem like you're not being nice to me again... Why?



That's just his nature...like Static said, ignore him...


----------



## Jake

JasonBurrows said:


> I wanted to...
> You seem like you're not being nice to me again... Why?



I'm being nice, I just don't understand why you needed to quote the entire first post


----------



## Static




----------



## Tide of Wonders

Static said:


>


That is....already known to us...No offense, but it is. >.>


----------



## Kip

Why is it that no one reads the previous pages!. You should always check older pages to make sure the thing you're about to post isn't old news!


----------



## Static

Kip said:


> Why is it that no one reads the previous pages!. You should always check older pages to make sure the thing you're about to post isn't old news!



Jeez im sorry -.- I didn't know, it's just that there are so much pages that i didn't want to read all of them. ヽ(ｏ`皿′ｏ)ﾉ


----------



## Kip

Static said:


> Jeez im sorry -.- I didn't know, it's just that there are so much pages that i didn't want to read all of them. ヽ(ｏ`皿′ｏ)ﾉ


 Haha i understand!


----------



## Jake

Static said:


> Jeez im sorry -.- I didn't know, it's just that there are so much pages that i didn't want to read all of them. ヽ(ｏ`皿′ｏ)ﾉ



It's on the very first page if you look hard enough


----------



## Thunder

JasonBurrows said:


> I wanted to...
> You seem like you're not being nice to me again... Why?



I understand how Bidoof is normally mean, but I don't understand how you found that offensive.

I don't think it was necessary to quote the entire first page like that.


----------



## Jake

Thunderstruck said:


> I understand how Bidoof is normally mean, but I don't understand how you found that offensive.
> 
> I don't think it was necessary to quote the entire first page like that.


I love you
+1 respect point


----------



## Solar

Why does everyone have to fight or take sides. It's a forum! Nothing more. Besides we're here to talk about Animal Crossing 3DS, not fight. So why don't we get back on topic, shall we.


----------



## Kip

Benmjy said:


> Why does everyone have to fight or take sides. It's a forum! Nothing more. Besides we're here to talk about Animal Crossing 3DS, not fight. So why don't we get back on topic, shall we.



I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## JasonBurrows

Moderators, Staff, put a halt to this bickering, it bores me.


----------



## AndyB

If you take issue with someone's post, report it.
Report it and then leave it to the staff to deal with. Don't post back to them you will only push things further. As for posting for staff to come and fix things, that wont help anything either. You really need to report these kind of things, we can't check every thread, every post to ensure everyone is behaving. 
And when reporting, give a simple, straight forward reason too; "Spam", "They're being rude", as long as it's fair we'll look into it.

I really don't like having to say this, but it seems some of you forget things like this.
The next time I have to come intervene, I'm cracking skulls.


----------



## Envy

Anyway, it was confirmed today that Animal Crossing is not coming out in Q1 (before April).

Once again Animal Crossing 3DS gets the shaft.

I'm getting so tired of waiting. They shouldn't have announced it back in E3 of 2010. They should have waited. Perhaps E3 of this year for an announcement would have been nice. However, Animal Crossing City was announced the same E3 it came out, and I don't think Animal Crossing 3DS is coming out until Fall 2012 or later.


----------



## merinda!

I need this game + 3DS.

The video and photos aren't enough. :C


----------



## Kip

Envy said:


> Anyway, it was confirmed today that Animal Crossing is not coming out in Q1 (before April).


 Is this true?... I'm giving up on AC3DS now. I had so much hope...


----------



## JasonBurrows

I know that ETA means Estimated Time of Arrival, but I was reading the Official Nintendo Magazine and they had the release date for Animal Crossing 3DS at Summer 2012.


----------



## .IE.

Kip said:


> Is this true?... I'm giving up on AC3DS now. I had so much hope...



Don't worry, there still is hope...just like the post above says, it's possible it could come out in Summer 2012. If that's so, that's actually awesome (for me). Just in time for vacation!  I'd be playing all the time.


----------



## MasterC

JasonBurrows said:


> I know that ETA means Estimated Time of Arrival, but I was reading the Official Nintendo Magazine and they had the release date for Animal Crossing 3DS at Summer 2012.



I was all like "Yeah! It'll probablyl be released before my Birthday!" and then once you mentioned Summer I was all like "dang it...".


----------



## Static

MasterC said:


> I was all like "Yeah! It'll probablyl be released before my Birthday!" and then once you mentioned Summer I was all like "dang it...".



Lol, it might not be in Summer. We don't know yet, all we know is it is in year 2012.


----------



## Kip

I Hope its released on my birthday like Super Mario Galaxy 2 Was!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I plan to get this game whenever is come out.
I'm going to pre-order it next month.


----------



## Jake

You can't pre order is anywhere in Australia yet haha. I'm kinda happy though, other wise they'd give me a 20 minute lecture on crap when I usually pre order a game haha


----------



## MDofDarkheart

There is a new secertly. She is the white and yellow dog from Bidoof's previews.
I saw her on the Wii's Nintendo Channel in an Animal Crossing 3DS roundtable discussion!


----------



## Prof Gallows

The secretary is something I think I'm going to like. I'm sure information was given on her but as it's in japanese I've not heard much about what she actually does. Following you around makes it seem like she is how you choose where you want to place things in your town, such as benches or bridges, things like that.

Though that's just guessing.


----------



## Kip

Prof Gallows said:


> The secretary is something I think I'm going to like. I'm sure information was given on her but as it's in japanese I've not heard much about what she actually does. Following you around makes it seem like she is how you choose where you want to place things in your town, such as benches or bridges, things like that.
> 
> Though that's just guessing.



The japanese video was subtitled in english by nintendo, which was posted here OVER 9000 Times! XD


----------



## Nicole.

OOOOWWHH I WANT THE GAME TO COME OUT NOW! gggrrrrh!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Prof Gallows said:


> The secretary is something I think I'm going to like. I'm sure information was given on her but as it's in japanese I've not heard much about what she actually does. Following you around makes it seem like she is how you choose where you want to place things in your town, such as benches or bridges, things like that.
> 
> Though that's just guessing.



Check your Wii's Nintendo Channel for the roundtable discussion.
I saw her name there and I think they mentioned her being abit 'Clumsy' in it.
I am so happy right now that nothing can spoil it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kip said:


> The japanese video was subtitled in english by nintendo, which was posted here OVER 9000 Times! XD



The only thing in english is what they were talking about in the conference.
I meant the japanese text in the game, but I managed to find a pretty good translation, and was happy to know I as right about being able to place things.



Spoiler






> Tom Nook: Yes yes,
> Would you like to build your house in this area?
> Reini-: Huh?
> Perhaps, you're the new mayor?
> Nice to meet you, I'm Reini-!
> Everybody was looking forward to you coming to our fun village.
> GariGari: Welcome.
> Mosakichi also come over to play.
> Hisho(secretary): Yes, mayor!
> Is this place okay for the site of the cafe?


----------



## Kip

Prof Gallows said:


> The only thing in english is what they were talking about in the conference.
> I meant the japanese text in the game, but I managed to find a pretty good translation, and was happy to know I as right about being able to place things.




OHHHH my bad XD. i've also seen a translation of the games text


----------



## acrules11

Does anybody know the secretary's English name?


----------



## Prof Gallows

acrules11 said:


> Does anybody know the secretary's English name?



I think they are going with Shizu right now, but I could be wrong, and if not, that could change.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Well, he says he calls her shizu. But the way he said it makes me think it's what he wants to call her in his game and maybe I might be able to call her what I want in the beginning of the game where I choose the names of everything elce


----------



## Jake

Shizu is her Japanese name, It's probably gonna get an English name when release is closer


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I haven't seen her english name yet.
If I do I'll post it for everyone 2 see.


----------



## acrules11

Oh, OK. I was just wondering.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

It hasn't been released in english yet, announced for sale in stores, and has no American release date known other than sometime in 2012.
I'll be pre-ordering it in January though.


----------



## Jake

No english names have been released


----------



## SamXX

As long as the City is back, I'm happy.

The whole "play as the Mayor" thing sounds tacky as **** though. Really, I don't want to run my own town. I'm not here for that.


----------



## Static

SAMwich said:


> As long as the City is back, I'm happy.
> 
> The whole "play as the Mayor" thing sounds tacky as **** though. Really, I don't want to run my own town. I'm not here for that.



It may be hard, but atleast it makes the game a lot more interesting. 

I wonder if you can pass laws if your mayor. o_o


----------



## acrules11

@Static

I doubt it, but I really want to be able to make events. Now that Christmas is over, it's back to the same, old routine of digging, shaking trees and running to Nookington's repeatedly.


----------



## monkey905332

wouldn't the dog character be kk slider (sorry if tho is posted twice because I'm getting use to this)


----------



## Kip

monkey905332 said:


> wouldn't the dog character be kk slider (sorry if tho is posted twice because I'm getting use to this)


 what dog character? ._.


----------



## monkey905332

they said that there would be a mystery dog character.  kk slider is s dog.  he sings.


----------



## Kip

monkey905332 said:


> they said that there would be a mystery dog character.  kk slider is s dog.  he sings.


Do you mean Shizu or K.K.?. Cause Shizu is a dog and she is a new character. :0


----------



## Jake

they mean Shizu.


----------



## Jake

they mean Shizu


----------



## monkey905332

O I mean K.K.    thought it was K.K. Slider. Sorry.


----------



## acrules11

I hope that they make the shopping center into something that changes the game. The city seems to be back (as seen on the map), so the shopping center probably won't have the visitor's shops. Hopefully, I'm right and the shopping center won't be like the city.


----------



## Static

acrules11 said:


> I hope that they make the shopping center into something that changes the game. The city seems to be back (as seen on the map), so the shopping center probably won't have the visitor's shops. Hopefully, I'm right and the shopping center won't be like the city.



I think the shopping center should be the next expansion in Nook's store.  And the city should add more stores.


----------



## Jake

Yeah, I like the shopping center idea.


----------



## acrules11

I liked having Nookington's as the last expansion. I don't really want another expansion (I'm not trying to be rude or anything, though).


----------



## Jake

I want one, but before nookingtons


----------



## acrules11

Having an expansion before Nookington's sounds nice. The changes between Nook's Cranny and Nook n' Go are bigger than all of the other stores (in my opinion). They should make another expansion between those two. They could also do something in between Nookway and Nookington's. The are a lot of changes between Nookway and Nookington's. I've always wanted an expansion for the Able Sister's store. The store is tiny and I rarely find anything good since there's only one umbrella, three different dresses/shirts, one accessory and one hat. I hope that the next AC has some sort of expansion for the clothes store.


----------



## Pikachu344

acrules11 said:


> Having an expansion before Nookington's sounds nice. The changes between Nook's Cranny and Nook n' Go are bigger than all of the other stores (in my opinion). They should make another expansion between those two. They could also do something in between Nookway and Nookington's. The are a lot of changes between Nookway and Nookington's. I've always wanted an expansion for the Able Sister's store. The store is tiny and I rarely find anything good since there's only one umbrella, three different dresses/shirts, one accessory and one hat. I hope that the next AC has some sort of expansion for the clothes store.


I'm thinking it will be bigger cause now we have pants skirts and shoes


----------



## Jake

^^ this, I hope it expands


----------



## acrules11

Hopefully, the developers will announce when AC is coming out soon. I've done everything I can with my CF town (except for getting a golden watering can) and my WW card is broken.


----------



## Cottonball

Can't wait for it to come out, its one of the reasons I wanted a 3DS.


----------



## acrules11

AC was the main reason I wanted a 3DS. The other reasons were Mario Kart 7 and Super Mario 3d Land.


----------



## Jake

I just got the 3DS because it's nintendo


----------



## JasonBurrows

Bidoof said:


> I just got the 3DS because it's nintendo


This is the *exact* reason that I first purchased my Aqua Blue Nintendo 3DS and the Legend of Zelda 25th Anniversary celebration was the reason I got my Legend of Zelda Gold and Black 25th Anniversary Nintendo 3DS.


----------



## Jake

*facebrick*


----------



## acrules11

Two?


----------



## Jake

my point exactly


----------



## xelrite

why?...


----------



## Static

acrules11 said:


> AC was the main reason I wanted a 3DS. The other reasons were Mario Kart 7 and Super Mario 3d Land.



I got the 3DS because I want, MK7, SM 3D Land, and AC:3DS.

No one is even talking about information about 3D Animal Crossing now  It's getting pointless now,


----------



## JVNguyen

Static said:


> I got the 3DS because I want, MK7, SM 3D Land, and AC:3DS.
> 
> No one is even talking about information about 3D Animal Crossing now  It's getting pointless now,



I brought mine mainly for AC:3DS  Anyways, it's been so long without info  *Like a couple of weeks* lol


----------



## acrules11

@Static and JVNguyen

I think no one is talking about AC because there isn't any more news about it. Hopefully, there will be another trailer/developer roundtable/ interview about AC soon.


----------



## AndyB

Bidoof said:


> my point exactly


 Which was unnecessary to begin with. Stop giving people a hard time for doing something you wouldn't. Especially when it's something they clearly enjoy doing.


----------



## Kip

I Got a 3DS mainly cause... yeah, i don't even have one. I just can't stop thinking about customizable houses (on the outside) I hope they have a lot of thing to change the outside like lots of fences, walls, mail boxes, ect.


----------



## Jake

i'm not being rude or anything, but this thread isn't titled "why did you buy a 3DS"


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I pre-ordered my AC3D two days after Christmas.
Yay for gamestop giftcards!
Also I got info to share.
The city maybe back, the shopping center is supposedly part of the city, and Shizu the secertary dog is suppose to help you by giving you town updates.
*giggles* Tom Nook is a real estate agent not a shop owner!
The dreaded Redd might return!
More clothing options are being added!
^_^ K.K. Slider will return! *happily smiles*


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> I pre-ordered my AC3D two days after Christmas.
> Yay for gamestop giftcards!
> Also I got info to share.
> The city maybe back, the shopping center is supposedly part of the city, and Shizu the secertary dog is suppose to help you by giving you town updates.
> *giggles* Tom Nook is a real estate agent not a shop owner!
> The dreaded Redd might return!
> More clothing options are being added!
> ^_^ K.K. Slider will return! *happily smiles*



most of this stuff was already known but HOORAY for the new info!!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I'm trying my best to keep the updates going.
I've been sick lately though.

Oh new rumors I heard

Labelle from the Wii's ACCF is supposedly gonna be working with Sable + Mable now.
Pelly and Pete might open a seperate post office from the original town hall!
Phyllis might not be returning!
New wandering vanders/travellers might be in this game!


----------



## Jake

MDofDarkheart said:


> I'm trying my best to keep the updates going.
> I've been sick lately though.
> 
> Oh new rumors I heard
> 
> Labelle from the Wii's ACCF is supposedly gonna be working with Sable + Mable now.
> Pelly and Pete might open a seperate post office from the original town hall!
> Phyllis might not be returning!
> New wandering vanders/travellers might be in this game!



Phyllis was my favorite, and source please?

Also have a few more updates for the first page.

Also might possibly be making a new thread, that it more organized than this one


----------



## blatrotl1

when does animal crossing 3ds come out


----------



## m_mason

Good news guys. I don't think we'll have to to wait much longer. Nintendo magazine (UK) has announced Animal Crossing 3D as the most anticipated game of 2012!!


----------



## Prof Gallows

blatrotl1 said:


> when does animal crossing 3ds come out



Sometime this year, not anytime soon though sadly.


----------



## Jake

m_mason said:


> Good news guys. I don't think we'll have to to wait much longer. Nintendo magazine (UK) has announced Animal Crossing 3D as the most anticipated game of 2012!!



that doesn't mean the release date is any closer.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

My source is a friend at Natsume who beta tests Nintendo games.
She told me not to give her name out though.


----------



## Jake

Yeah, even still. Having an actual website source would be better.

I'll add that to the front page when I make the new thread more than likely.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I can't wait to see the new thread with more updates.
Alot of rumors are word-of-mouth not websited stuff.
Though alot of my information comes from the natsume community forums and www.nintendo.com
Other information like that from my friend was telephone information or just random stuff from multi-chatrooms.


----------



## Jake

Haha, the new thread wont have heaps more updates (well maybe a few more) It will just be more organized.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

ok, let me know when it's up.


----------



## Nibbles

I'm in the new game! xD


----------



## MDofDarkheart

@Mint: Which game?
AC3D is not available in America yet.
It comes out this year sometime.


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> @Mint: Which game?
> AC3D is not available in America yet.
> It comes out this year sometime.



i think they mean the character "nibbles" ...i think!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Well she said she had the new game. She should have said she had a new avatar.
Also this is the discuss AC3D's  information not any Avatars/ACCF.


----------



## Kip

Didn't she say I'm in the new game? :0


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Kip said:


> Didn't she say I'm in the new game? :0


 
I think she was confused.
She might think the ACCF is the newest AC game.
When this thread is about AC for the 3DS and what may/may not be in it.


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> I think she was confused.
> She might think the ACCF is the newest AC game.
> When this thread is about AC for the 3DS and what may/may not be in it.



But nibbles is confirmed to be in AC3DS


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Kip said:


> But nibbles is confirmed to be in AC3DS



Maybe she lives in a place where is is already out than. Like japan.


----------



## Kip

MDofDarkheart said:


> Maybe she lives in a place where is is already out than. Like japan.



I don't think thats possible i think the game is still in development


----------



## Jake

She just said Nibbles is going to be in the game..


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Ok I went to gamestop.
They gave me a paper with a 'placeholder' release date of 5/2/12.
I am hoping this will be the final release date but I doubt it.


----------



## Jake

It isn't. Never trust Gamestops ****tiness


----------



## MygL

Oh wow, I've seen many people hyped for this game, I'm starting to feel like buying it. :I


----------



## Jake

I'm nowhere near as hyped as everyone else is haha


----------



## Prof Gallows

Not extremely reliable, since I can't find any other sources, but this website claims that Nintendo plans on releasing AC3DS in 2012's first quarter, which is by the end of March. But like it says, it will probably be pushed back to a summer or even fall release.

http://tampassi.com/?p=1950


Realistically thinking, it is most likely going to be a summer release. But you never know.


----------



## Jake

Yeah, speculation is for a summer release


----------



## VillageDweller

Today I got my copy of Official Nintendo Magazine (UK, and early 'cause of my subscription )
and they said their ETA date for the game is Summer 2012. It was their biggest preview as well.
Other info: You can specify furniture options/colours and your secretary tells you which parts of your town are good and which parts need more work. Houses - you can customise fencing, mailbox, sides, roof and more. Redesign the inside of your house. The whole redesigning/colouring is done by a special upholstery shop which does it for you. Villages are to be bigger than ever before, with separate sections and the beach is reached by walking down a cliffside path. Shopping mall - lots more shops and things to do than the city in CF and a fancy street with model houses. Person in charge of this is Tom Nook, he's an estate agent. Sadly, it seems to be that he no longer has a shop because of the Mall. Everything originally sold in his shop is now in the Mall (somewhere.)

That's all the information that was in there. (Apart from already known stuff) Sorry if some of this was confirmed before.

EDIT: My source was Official Nintendo Magazine (UK) who had info revealed from Nintendo.


----------



## Jake

^^ good info there


----------



## Prof Gallows

Are there any pictures or anything with the text? would love to see some new screenshots or.. anything new really.


----------



## VillageDweller

There's a few new ones, I can't really remember seeing them anywhere. I'll add a new post with the pics once I get my printer running. There's also a pic which explains the map briefly. Don't get your hopes up massively though, it just shows new things which were confirmed. (lamps and hedges around houses and customisation on chars)


----------



## Prof Gallows

Hey, anything new at this point is great, even if it is of stuff we have already seen.
Might spot something small nobody has mentioned yet.


----------



## Jake

Yeah, i'm gonna try get the new thread done tomorrow, I'd do it now, but i'm tired and not in the mood


----------



## Maarten707

Wow! That was some information! I think there are gonna be shops for all sections from Tom Nook! A flowershop, stationeryshop, furnitureshop and more!


----------



## Jake

Yeah, I'm gonna have fun tomorrow, frolicking (lol) around this thread for all information


----------



## Maarten707

Well, I ment the information from VillageDweller, but in this whole topic is very much information!


----------



## VillageDweller

Bidoof, should I still post the pics when I get the printer running or should I leave it until the new thread comes in?


----------



## Jake

wont really matter, the new thread will have reserved posts. If you get your printer working before i make the thread, post here, if i have made the thread, post them there.

Also I need some thread title ideas... "Official AC:3DS Information Thread 2" or "New Official AC:3DS Information Thread" i'm thinking of "Revamped AC:3DS Official Information Thread"


----------



## VillageDweller

I think Revamped is the word for the title.


----------



## .IE.

Bidoof said:


> wont really matter, the new thread will have reserved posts. If you get your printer working before i make the thread, post here, if i have made the thread, post them there.
> 
> Also I need some thread title ideas... "Official AC:3DS Information Thread 2" or "New Official AC:3DS Information Thread" i'm thinking of "Revamped AC:3DS Official Information Thread"



Maybe "The New Official AC:3DS Information Thread" or "The New and Improved Official AC:3DS Information Thread"?

(I think I made those a bit too long. Sorry. :O)


----------



## Maarten707

Bidoof said:


> wont really matter, the new thread will have reserved posts. If you get your printer working before i make the thread, post here, if i have made the thread, post them there.
> 
> Also I need some thread title ideas... "Official AC:3DS Information Thread 2" or "New Official AC:3DS Information Thread" i'm thinking of "Revamped AC:3DS Official Information Thread"



Maybe Official AC:3DS New Information or AC:3DS Complimation of Information?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Gamestop had a few screenshots but I'm not on my computer right now so I can't post links, images, etc.
Nintendo's official site for the game had a few screenshots too.

If the guess is summer 2012 that makes it July-Early September before the game comes out!

@Bidoof: Gamestop only ticked me off once with Harvest Moon Tale of Two Towns release date.
All other time that I pre-ordered from them before the game came in on time.
It's not the stores fualt if a truck runs late.


----------



## Jake

i'm thinking "Official AC:3DS Information Thread Revamped". 

imma make it now


----------



## Jake

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...rmation-Thread-Revamped&p=1223607#post1223607


so please only post here if you absolutely must this thread can die out now haha


----------



## Jake

Okies guys, since the old thread was locked for 'going off topic' - we'll use this one instead, keep it on topic of AC3DS k?


----------



## Prof Gallows

We don't really have any new official information. It's all speculation still.

but on the same note I was looking at a screenshot and noticed the amount of detail put into the grass. Looks fantastic.



Spoiler


----------



## Kip

That's the first thing i noticed when i saw the picture, I've become obsessed with the new looks!

BTW has anyone noticed the players house in the background?! It looks epic!


----------



## Ti4558

This game is definently going to be the best in the series. The graphics are amazing, so many new things to do, and its all portable


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kip said:


> That's the first thing i noticed when i saw the picture, I've become obsessed with the new looks!
> 
> BTW has anyone noticed the players house in the background?! It looks epic!



If you notice in the screenshot, the house also has what seems to be a pavement bit on the bottom around the fence. Hopefully these will be the parts you can customize as well.


----------



## Jake

it looks really good, i like the new grass and house look


----------



## Ti4558

I like the look of the first trailer better than the lastest one, hopefully they go with that look.


----------



## Kip

Prof Gallows said:


> If you notice in the screenshot, the house also has what seems to be a pavement bit on the bottom around the fence. Hopefully these will be the parts you can customize as well.



Y'know, i didn't even see that!! even after staring at the picture for hours!!



Ti4558 said:


> I like the look of the first trailer better than the lastest one, hopefully they go with that look.



Those were my thoughts exactly as i watched the trailers countless times last night!


----------



## Ti4558

Kip said:


> Those were my thoughts exactly as i watched the trailers countless times last night!



Maybe they had to downgrade the graphics a little so that it would work better with the 3ds.


----------



## Kip

Ti4558 said:


> Maybe they had to downgrade the graphics a little so that it would work better with the 3ds.



But on the newest one tom nooks fur looked epicly detailed so that may not be the case, who knows :O


----------



## SockHead

Release date confirmed for September 28th?

http://www.amazon.fr/Nintendo-Anima...JNTA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1333578504&sr=8-2


----------



## Wubajub

Nice hunting, Sock 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Lwblm_CmQ4&list=UUc8kCliez2lTlL_HM5eK7_A&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Kip

Wubajub said:


> Nice hunting, Sock
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Lwblm_CmQ4&list=UUc8kCliez2lTlL_HM5eK7_A&index=1&feature=plcp



Isn't that Sock's video?




btw i posted this info yesterday in http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?60653-Official-AC-3DS-Release-Date-Speculation-Thread


----------



## JVNguyen

Hope it's not this late. I think a Summer release would be better, something like a June release.


----------



## Jake

I'm fine with September 28th at the earliest


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I'll be fine as long as it comes out this year!
I don't want to wait another year!


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm gonna go with Sock's date for now.
Sept 28th is the best one I've seen so far.



Ti4558 said:


> Maybe they had to downgrade the graphics a little so that it would work better with the 3ds.


It's the video quality, not the game.


----------



## Kip

Why is it that i get no credit for posting info >_<,, it makes me feel like everyone is ignoring me ):<


I'm starting to get the feeling that Nintendo will release in October sometime.


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> Why is it that i get no credit for posting info >_<,, it makes me feel like everyone is ignoring me ):<
> 
> 
> I'm starting to get the feeling that Nintendo will release in October sometime.


i'm not being rude or anything, but who cares if you get credit for it?
You shouldn't be posting stuff to get credit for it, you should be posting stuff to help other members. If they noticed Socks first, too bad.
Not being rude, but honestly. Does it really matter if you get credited or not.


----------



## Kip

Bidoof said:


> i'm not being rude or anything, but who cares if you get credit for it?
> You shouldn't be posting stuff to get credit for it, you should be posting stuff to help other members. If they noticed Socks first, too bad.
> Not being rude, but honestly. Does it really matter if you get credited or not.



I don't care much about credit but it just feels like (almost everyone) is ignoring me.

I'm posting to this site for people to get info as soon as possible but whenever i do that someone else posts it and gets all the attention (not saying its happening now though) but i just feel like people ignore me... maybe its cause I'm annoying 

Okay enough about my problems and back on topic (i think?)---

Will you be posting all the info on first page, or just the new information?


----------



## Wubajub

I didn't ignore you Kip, it's just that I noticed Sock's post first, not yours.

Back on topic... AGAIN.

I have a feeling that the game will be released sooner than that but that's just me.


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> I don't care much about credit but it just feels like (almost everyone) is ignoring me.
> 
> I'm posting to this site for people to get info as soon as possible but whenever i do that someone else posts it and gets all the attention (not saying its happening now though) but i just feel like people ignore me... maybe its cause I'm annoying
> 
> Okay enough about my problems and back on topic (i think?)---
> 
> Will you be posting all the info on first page, or just the new information?



Just new info, the just click the link to see the old info as AndyB decided to be an oldy foldy grumpy bum and lock it


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Bidoof,
I think you should go threw it again, get all the info from the last thread and post one last biggest bestest official thread of the future! With all the new info and we will all work hard to keep this new thread going and on topic! We know you can do it bidoof! We have faith in you! You made the last one because of how jumbled this one is. That one is a little jumbled and now locked. We need a New bidoof acds thread with all oh new info! You got this buddy! If you need help we will help you!

O and as for credit, sometimes it's not about what it is. It's just nice to have your name apart of something, if helps to feel like you have made a difrance. It just feels good. No mater how big or small, weather it be a butterfly, or socks or a thread with all the Infor made into one nice organized thread. Everyone does there part. ^_^ 

My ontopic post. I saw early er you were all talking about the detail in the grass and I never saw it till then, but it's all crazy detailed. I can't wait to see how it all turnes out.


----------



## Jake

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Bidoof,
> I think you should go threw it again, get all the info from the last thread and post one last biggest bestest official thread of the future! With all the new info and we will all work hard to keep this new thread going and on topic! We know you can do it bidoof! We have faith in you! You made the last one because of how jumbled this one is. That one is a little jumbled and now locked. We need a New bidoof acds thread with all oh new info! You got this buddy! If you need help we will help you!



*cries*

I'll try make a new one tonight


----------



## Jake

Okay, I really can't be bothered to remake a thread, when Justin's Blog pretty much does it all. So I'll just link it to the first page.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Alpaca neighbor.

That made the entire game for me. I am now 100% satisfied.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Alpaca neighbor.
> 
> That made the entire game for me. I am now 100% satisfied.



Oh my god! I know how amazing is it. I seriously almost died when I saw it


----------



## Prof Gallows

Also going to mention a few other things I've noticed.

Girl looks like she is holding a shaved ice snowcone sort of thing.
It may just be aesthetic, but in the office there are awards on the stand behind the desk. Those could possibly be awards you get for having a perfect town, or some sort of other events.
The picture on the far right of the stand is barely noticeable, but it's a picture of Kapp'n.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Also going to mention a few other things I've noticed.
> 
> Girl looks like she is holding a shaved ice snowcone sort of thing.
> It may just be aesthetic, but in the office there are awards on the stand behind the desk. Those could possibly be awards you get for having a perfect town, or some sort of other events.
> The picture on the far right of the stand is barely noticeable, but it's a picture of Kapp'n.



Thanks for that, I'll add them.

she is, I zoomed in on it;


----------



## Jake

accidentally hit quote instead of edit


----------



## Prof Gallows

Awesome! So at least one new equip item is confirmed. I'm going to jump and say you can eat it.. would be kind of pointless just to hold it.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Awesome! So at least one new equip item is confirmed. I'm going to jump and say you can eat it.. would be kind of pointless just to hold it.



true haha. Good. exciting!


----------



## TheFarmboy

We know it's going to be released in Fall of this year in Japan, so the dates for N.America and Europe won't really be far off. This will keep us happy until E3.


----------



## Mikey

I'm not going to scroll back and read all the old posts, but does anyone know how the dual screen thing is going to work?

In wild world, the upper screen was the sky, and the lower screen you controlled your character. The upper screen sky idea was kinda dumb. I mean... one entire screen just for the sky? It was just used for getting balloon presents and shooting stars. I hope they don't do this for the 3ds version.

In the first screenshot in the new one you can see the girl standing at what appears to be a bus station. You can also see the sky in the background. Maybe the layout will be different from Wild World. So I'm wondering how the dual screen will work. Does anyone know?


----------



## Jake

The top screen will be the play screen, and the lay out will be like city folk


----------



## Berry

Bidoof said:


> The top screen will be the play screen, and the lay out will be like city folk



But City Folk didn't have a touch screen... Actually, we don't know what the touch screen will show. I'm sure we will get this time an option whether we want the sky on the upper screen all the timer or the inventory on the touch screen and the action above. Maybe they will come up with a complete new layout, that's why they haven't shown us yet.


----------



## Jake

Berry said:


> But City Folk didn't have a touch screen... Actually, we don't know what the touch screen will show. I'm sure we will get this time an option whether we want the sky on the upper screen all the timer or the inventory on the touch screen and the action above. Maybe they will come up with a complete new layout, that's why they haven't shown us yet.



You have no idea what I'm saying. I mean the layout of City Folk as in the sky and walking will all be on the one screen. And no there is no option, everything is played on the top screen. Other wise the 3D would be useless if we played on the bottom screen and had the sky on the top screen. And they already showed an image of what the game will look like, and it clearly showed that it would be played on the top screen;









Top screen will have the playing, bottom screen will probably have the inventory.


----------



## Berry

I know that the action will be on the Top Screen. but it's not clear what the touch screen will show. Besides that, Wild Word also has shown the sky on the touch screen, a little, but you weren't able to move the camera. Furthermore, I think even Nintendo knows that 3D is kind of useless for a game like Animal Crossingand that the most players will turn it off after a while. Like I said, we don't know what the touch screen will show AND maybe we do get the option to switch screens, are you working for Nintendo that you know that? They may reveal this kind of thing later. It is kind of weird that they haven't shown us the touch screen yet, so maybe they change the loyout down there.
 I personally liked it with the sky above, felt calming and I don't like button controlling in AC. We have to wait to find out. But for now, only the upper screen is confirmed to show the action, yes.


----------



## Jake

Berry said:


> I know that the action will be on the Top Screen. but it's not clear what the touch screen will show. Besides that, Wild Word also has shown the sky on the touch screen, a little, but you weren't able to move the camera. Furthermore, I think even Nintendo knows that 3D is kind of useless for a game like Animal Crossingand that the most players will turn it off after a while. Like I said, we don't know what the touch screen will show AND maybe we do get the option to switch screens, are you working for Nintendo that you know that? They may reveal this kind of thing later. It is kind of weird that they haven't shown us the touch screen yet, so maybe they change the loyout down there.
> I personally liked it with the sky above, felt calming and I don't like button controlling in AC. We have to wait to find out. But for now, only the upper screen is confirmed to show the action, yes.



Yeah, but with WW where they showed the sky on the top screen, that was a huge waste, they wasted a whole screen just to show the sky. You can tell just by looking at the videos they've released the sky will be viewable on the action screen, it's obvious.

_"I think even Nintendo knows that 3D is kind of useless for a game like Animal Crossingand that the most players will turn it off after a while. Like I said, we don't know what the touch screen will show AND maybe we do get the option to switch screens"_

What? Nintendo knows the 3D is useless for Animal Crossing? *The game is called "Animal Forest: Fly  Out" - which refers to the 3D effect.* If they thought it was useless, they'd release it for the DS not the 3DS... Having an option to switch screens is rather useless... Say, if the bottom screen shows the inventory, why would you want your inventory shown in 3D on the top screen? that said, it's easier to use the touch screen to move your inventory around - you cant do that on the top screen. To add to that, the top screen is slightly larger, and has better graphics that the touch. So why would they make the game with you able to switch screens, when you chose to switch they'd need to program it to shrink/expand when you swap screens, to avoid pixelation - seems kinda pointless.
As for them not revealing the touch screen, they usually dont. It's the touch screen, they barely showed any for Ocarina of Time 3D. I may not work for Nintendo, but I know that much.

-------
Just to add to this, I'm not arguing, i'm voicing my opinion 
[size=-2]'cause I know someonewill get pissy at this post[/size]


----------



## Berry

Well, I just hope there is an option that the sky is above, exactly like in WW. I know a lof of people saw it as a waste but I liked it, felt relaxing, calming. At the same time, it may be more useful to show the inventory on the touch screen.


----------



## JabuJabule

I bet you could change the Touch Screen like WW, except keep it to what you want. Probably the map, patterns to put down (If it returns), friends, etc!


----------



## Jake

yeah it'll probably be a permanent inventory screen like in wild world, when you pressed X - and along the top it would have the fish/bug books, keyboard, friends list, map, and whatever else


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I'd like it if you had a pattern pic on the top screen without the grid to show you what the pattern would look like on a shirt/umbrella/etc.
The bottom screen would be where you make the pattern of course.
^_^


----------



## Jake

MDofDarkheart said:


> I'd like it if you had a pattern pic on the top screen without the grid to show you what the pattern would look like on a shirt/umbrella/etc.
> The bottom screen would be where you make the pattern of course.
> ^_^


They'll probably show what the overall shirt will look like on the top screen. Isn't there an option to turn the lines off? I know there was in WW but idk about CF. So if you want to view it without the grid just do that?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Yeah I'm just saying I hope they make more options.
New color palette(s) or letting us make our own color palette(s).
New stamps, Maybe even any to put your 3DS mii on a T-shirt.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'd like custom palettes, and I'm fine with how they have the screens. There will most likely be an option for you to look up at the sky like in CF.


----------



## JabuJabule

I have a feeling the D Pad will have the same controls as the one in City Folk. :3


----------



## Jake

JabuJabule said:


> I have a feeling the D Pad will have the same controls as the one in City Folk. :3



Yeah, I'm rather certain this will be implemented. 
up - look at sky
left/right - switch hold items
down - put hold items away.


Just on the looking in the sky option, did anyone actually use it? when there was a present i found it easier just to walk around, rather then go stalking pressing up to get a goo view of the sky.
I only ever used it on rare occasions, like taking photos. or using it to remove tree's to see if any holes were buried behind them.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I used the sky view option pretty frequently, mostly for screenshots though. lol
Still would be nice to have it rather than not, and I agree that the directional pad will most likely be like what Bidoof says.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> I used the sky view option pretty frequently, mostly for screenshots though. lol
> Still would be nice to have it rather than not, and I agree that the directional pad will most likely be like what Bidoof says.



Yeah same here, i'd rather them have the sky view option there, then leave it out. I mean, I wouldn't use it, but it'd still be helpful


----------



## MDofDarkheart

The sky thing being optional would be nice.
^_^ I'm wondering now if Nintendo of America will do a duel release with Japan.


----------



## Prof Gallows

MDofDarkheart said:


> The sky thing being optional would be nice.
> ^_^ I'm wondering now if Nintendo of America will do a duel release with Japan.



Since it's a handheld, Japan will get it a day or two before everyone else. Normally if it's a console game, they'll release it in another country before they do their own. Handheld systems are a lot more popular than home consoles over there.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Since it's a handheld, Japan will get it a day or two before everyone else. Normally if it's a console game, they'll release it in another country before they do their own. Handheld systems are a lot more popular than home consoles over there.



yes this.
except Australia gets like their console games like a week or two after everyone else -.-
So consider yourself lucky when you get it like 2 days after Japan haha


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bidoof said:


> yes this.
> except Australia gets like their console games like a week or two after everyone else -.-
> So consider yourself lucky when you get it like 2 days after Japan haha



Which is really confusing. Out of all of the countries, you're the closest to Japan. Why it takes so long for games to release there is stupid.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Bidoof said:


> yes this.
> except Australia gets like their console games like a week or two after everyone else -.-
> So consider yourself lucky when you get it like 2 days after Japan haha



If we get it first, you know we will post about it.
We will get threw all the rough edges.
By the time you get it you will be better informed about the game and will make better more logical decisions about what to do. You will learn from all our mistakes.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

I have some questions, what is the point of the train? Will it be replacing the town gate? Will there still be a town gate only serving a different purpose? There must be I mean where will Booker and Copper go? I highly doubt they'll be gotten rid of or the train conductors. (Thats Porters job.)


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Garrett x50 cal said:


> I have some questions, what is the point of the train? Will it be replacing the town gate? Will there still be a town gate only serving a different purpose? There must be I mean where will Booker and Copper go? I highly doubt they'll be gotten rid of or the train conductors. (Thats Porters job.)



The train used to take you to other towns. The boat took you to another island.
The train will probably give you options between other towns and down towns.
As for cooper, he has a police station you used to go to to find lost items


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

RoosterInURbutt said:


> The train used to take you to other towns. The boat took you to another island.
> The train will probably give you options between other towns and down towns.
> As for cooper, he has a police station you used to go to to find lost items



Their bringing the police station back!? I always missed that from WW and CF... "down town" theres going to be a downtown area also?


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Their bringing the police station back!? I always missed that from WW and CF... "down town" theres going to be a downtown area also?



im not sure if there going to bring back the police station, but thats where they used to be. we will have to wait and see what they come up with for our friends in animal crossing.


----------



## Jake

RoosterInURbutt said:


> If we get it first, you know we will post about it.
> We will get threw all the rough edges.
> By the time you get it you will be better informed about the game and will make better more logical decisions about what to do. You will learn from all our mistakes.



No one makes mistakes in animal crossing. and what's there to be informed about...


----------



## Beninjam10

Bidoof said:


> No one makes mistakes in animal crossing. and what's there to be informed about...



I'm sure there were a number of people that would have liked to know I bit more about animal tracks in AC:CF, that is before their towns turned into deserts 

But true, there isn't really any up side to getting a game after everyone else does . I'm thinking it would suck if it came out everywhere at the end of fall, and then in aus at the very start of winter (AC time), meaning 
we have to wait another year for the fall bugs + fish, but I doubt that will happen.


----------



## Prof Gallows

UPGRADING.
So, concerning a few of the screenshots it dawned upon me that it is entirely possible for your buildings to start off at a level one.
This to me would make complete total sense in Animal Crossing. You started your house at level one, Nook's gets upgraded after a while, etc.. So it could be possible that is how some of the buildings will work.


----------



## Jake

@Ben: True, the animal tracks is a good point. But atleast we'll be aware if they're in this game or not.
As for the release, we'll probably get it a few days after the US/Japan (on thrusday 'cause all Nintendo games come out here on thursday haha) - possibly a week at max. I doubt we'll get it at the end of spring (aus time)

@Prof: Yes hopefully, I'm just hoping upgrades aren't as easy to get. Like in CF you could pretty upgrade Nook's once every day.
But as Nook is the real estate and the llama/alpaca is the apparent furniture hottie, who knows if they'll upgrade (I'm hoping they do)

@thread/general forum: Really looking forward to everyone making shops again - how i remember everyone making shops and then bidding 5Mil on like the Mario Kart, gonna be fun seeing that again


----------



## Prof Gallows

I would love to see some player made shops right around when the game comes out.
as for upgrading, I hope that it isn't too easy as well. It annoyed me that Nook's upgraded so quickly. But I'm sure with being mayor there will be a separate account "Town Funds" than your on hand bells, so managing money could be a little more important.

Building placement is something that has interested me as well. I'm expecting to see some towns with the buildings all lined up, having a dirt path/road in the middle. The level of creativity jumped pretty far with building placement.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Building placement is something that has interested me as well. I'm expecting to see some towns with the buildings all lined up, having a dirt path/road in the middle. The level of creativity jumped pretty far with building placement.
> 
> I would love to see some player made shops right around when the game comes out.
> as for upgrading, I hope that it isn't too easy as well. It annoyed me that Nook's upgraded so quickly. But I'm sure with being mayor there will be a separate account "Town Funds" than your on hand bells, so managing money could be a little more important.


(i reversed your quote 'cause i want to start with the last part you wrote first)
You have no ideas how many ideas just came into my head when you said that haha. like legit, I'm so looking forward to it now.
But do we know what buildings we can decide on he placement? I know the players house and cafe have been confirmed. But i'm curious about Able's and the llama/alpaca's shop. Maybe they're in the city? idk


Town funds account sounds like a good idea. To add to the idea, when we build places, I'm curious as to how long they'll be in construction. like in WW/CF Nook's would take like a day to expand. I kinda want them to be in construction for a few days (like the fountain/bridge/windmill/lighthouse which took 3 days to get complete) - but rather than appearing after x days they should gradually have more built on them per day.


----------



## Justin

Speaking of having player shops... Let's go back in time to December 2005. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?4222-Justin's-Garbage-Dump WHAT IS THIS. I might have a nostalgia attack.

It was originally created for Wild World way back and then I re-purposed it for City Folk later. Most of the thread is from the Wild World days though.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm not sure about the store and Able's. I'd like for you to be able to place them. As for everything else, to me it looks like you might be able to place the bulletin board, if that is what it is, due to the fact it's in the middle of nothing in the screenshot. lol
and upgrades should progress through at least three days, I agree. and that you'd be able to see them in construction.

Placement would be interesting, especially if you could move your neighbor's houses. But as for myself, if possible, I'd love to have my cafe right by the train station. That way if I had people come over, it would be right there when they get off.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm not sure about the store and Able's. I'd like for you to be able to place them. As for everything else, to me it looks like you might be able to place the bulletin board, if that is what it is, due to the fact it's in the middle of nothing in the screenshot. lol
> and upgrades should progress through at least three days, I agree. and that you'd be able to see them in construction.
> 
> Placement would be interesting, especially if you could move your neighbor's houses. But as for myself, if possible, I'd love to have my cafe right by the train station. That way if I had people come over, it would be right there when they get off.



Yeah the bulletin board is just sitting in nowhere, But like who wouldn't put it near the Town Hall? that's if it is the bulletin board anyway
moving neighbours houses, probably not. But when i read that i just thought you might be able to decide where you want neighbours to have their houses, maybe you can decide where you want to put those housing lot signs.. Yes having the Cafe near the train station would be great.


@justin: yes that's what i have missed dearly :'(


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bidoof said:


> But when i read that i just thought you might be able to decide where you want neighbours to have their houses, maybe you can decide where you want to put those housing lot signs



Oddly enough, I haven't seen the signs in any screenshots or videos, but I could have easily just missed it.
either way, placing the houses themselves or the signs would be great. To me, that would make it so much easier to make paths that don't look ********. Have it so some houses could line up, or make blocks that have two houses on each block. So many ideas. lol


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Oddly enough, I haven't seen the signs in any screenshots or videos, but I could have easily just missed it.
> either way, placing the houses themselves or the signs would be great. To me, that would make it so much easier to make paths that don't look ********. Have it so some houses could line up, or make blocks that have two houses on each block. So many ideas. lol



yeah i havent seen housing posts either.
Rumors say we can make paths 'cause you can see a path-like concrete thing on the ground in a screen shot. I hope so, they'd be much better than dirt paths, let me find the pic.






but that was like released at E3 2010, and the ones from E3 2011 show the bench and lamp, and don't have concrete around them, so who knows, maybe they got rid of them?








------------
maybe concrete is optional?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Bidoof said:


> maybe concrete is optional?



I hope it is.
I also hope setting paths is a true rumor.
Hoping to set houses in one part of town and have a huge garden around my house.
Though I'm not sure if that'll be possible either.
^_^ I like having the customize options though.


----------



## Jake

MDofDarkheart said:


> I hope it is.
> I also hope setting paths is a true rumor.
> Hoping to set houses in one part of town and have a huge garden around my house.
> Though I'm not sure if that'll be possible either.
> ^_^ I like having the customize options though.



yes same, i really want a huge garden (hopefully we can get fences of hedges)

yes looking forward to customization so bad!


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Bidoof said:


> yes same, i really want a huge garden (hopefully we can get fences of hedges)
> 
> yes looking forward to customization so bad!



I hope we can make fences from hedges too.
^_^ I wanna have a big garden to grow my hybrids in!
Maybe One that can't be trampled by neighbors or running guests. LOL!


----------



## Jake

neighbours don't really trample the garden as their running doesn't so much.

In ACCF when i had a garden i buried Pitfalls around the edge of my garden (left about 5 spaces past flowers so they could breed)
that way i'd know if someone had been in my garden, because i  dug holes in front of pitfalls so villagers didn't walk into a pitfall then i'd think a visitor did it - because villagers can't bury holes


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Neighbors don't hurt the flowers, I know I just hate they go in when you don't want them to. LOL!
Hmmmmmmm I'll have to try your ACCF thing on my ACCF, thanks for the tip.

I would love just having a bunch of Gold roses in different places arounf my town.
Gold roses don't wilt but can be trampled on though.
Jacob's ladders are hard to keep alive unless they are in your house.
I have been trying to get the hybrids and keep 1 of each in my house.
Speaking of flowers, I'd love to see a couple new ones!

Other things that I'd like to see written below.
Fountain - Available after 5 month of playing with no time skips
Windmill - after 8 months of playing. again no time skips.
Lighthouse - 1 year and 2 months of playing. Yet again no time skips.
Clock tower - Video somewhat confirmed this.
Paths - Not yet confirmed or denied.
Custom housing placement - Neighbours, shops, ect. Some what confirmed in trailers.


----------



## Jake

MDofDarkheart said:


> Neighbors don't hurt the flowers, I know I just hate they go in when you don't want them to. LOL!
> Hmmmmmmm I'll have to try your ACCF thing on my ACCF, thanks for the tip.
> 
> I would love just having a bunch of Gold roses in different places arounf my town.
> Gold roses don't wilt but can be trampled on though.
> Jacob's ladders are hard to keep alive unless they are in your house.
> I have been trying to get the hybrids and keep 1 of each in my house.
> Speaking of flowers, I'd love to see a couple new ones!
> 
> Other things that I'd like to see written below.
> Fountain - Available after 5 month of playing with no time skips
> Windmill - after 8 months of playing. again no time skips.
> Lighthouse - 1 year and 2 months of playing. Yet again no time skips.
> Clock tower - Video somewhat confirmed this.
> Paths - Not yet confirmed or denied.
> Custom housing placement - Neighbours, shops, ect. Some what confirmed in trailers.



I think i have some spare pitfalls if you want to borrow some;

"Clock tower - Video somewhat confirmed this."
I'm actually thinking that was the top of the town hall/mayors office


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Bidoof said:


> I think i have some spare pitfalls if you want to borrow some;
> 
> "Clock tower - Video somewhat confirmed this."
> I'm actually thinking that was the top of the town hall/mayors office



I was thinking that too.
I saw other people say it's a clock tower though on the 3DSblog replies.


----------



## Jake

MDofDarkheart said:


> I was thinking that too.
> I saw other people say it's a clock tower though on the 3DSblog replies.



yeah idk.
I just think it looks tiny, and the mayor office looks tiny too. so i just put them together and made that haha


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Yeah, the guy who writes the 3DS blog just said the clock tower might be part of the town hall.
^_^ Anyway atleast it's more to talk about until E3.


----------



## Jake

How long until E3 now?

just checked, got 42 (could be off by a day due to Australia being ahead of everyone, Time Travlers ftw!)
wow i remember when it was like 60 days away


----------



## Justin

Speaking of countdowns... I just set up this neat dynamic image countdown for E3! Every time you refresh the page the countdown will update. : ) Might be useful to embed it on the first post for easy counting. I plan on setting up a proper page with multiple countdown designs later but this will work for now.





The code for embedding it anywhere you want:
[url=http://ac3dsblog.com/][img]http://ac3dsblog.com/countdown/cd_1.png[/img][/url]

I'll post later if I make any updates to it or make new designs for it.

(btw: it counts down to June 5th at 9:00AM PST)

EDIT:

Here's a larger one:





The code for embedding it anywhere you want:
[url=http://ac3dsblog.com/][img]http://ac3dsblog.com/countdown/cd_1_large.png[/img][/url]


----------



## Jake

Seriously, why are you not a staff member yet?
is it alright if I add one to the front page?


----------



## Justin

Bidoof said:


> Seriously, why are you not a staff member yet?
> is it alright if I add one to the front page?



Sure I figure it'll be helpful for people wanting to countdown the days.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Sure I figure it'll be helpful for people wanting to countdown the days.



thx bbz

used the big one, tried them both out but the larger one looked best.


----------



## Thunder

Bidoof said:


> yeah i havent seen housing posts either.
> Rumors say we can make paths 'cause you can see a path-like concrete thing on the ground in a screen shot. I hope so, they'd be much better than dirt paths, let me find the pic.
> 
> but that was like released at E3 2010, and the ones from E3 2011 show the bench and lamp, and don't have concrete around them, so who knows, maybe they got rid of them?
> ------------
> maybe concrete is optional?



I was under the assumption that the stone under the bench and lamp were there because the items were static. I was actually glad when I saw the stone removed.


----------



## Jake

Thunderstruck said:


> I was under the assumption that the stone under the bench and lamp were there because the items were static. I was actually glad when I saw the stone removed.



I think the concrete looks good under the bench, but not under the lamp post.


----------



## Kip

I found news that makes me quite happy.

*Nintendo won't sell incomplete titles to make up money on digital, Animal Crossing DLC*

As you know, all of my remarks and explanations on our digital business are kept and made available for public viewing on our IR site inside Nintendo’s official website. Unfortunately, as some people seem to have a misunderstanding, I would like to once again sum up my comments here. First, we clearly distinguish digital distribution of packaged software from add-on content and, when it comes to making packaged software digitally available, we do not intend to offer any products that the consumers deem incomplete. Second, we sell add-on content so that the consumers can play a software title for even longer and on a deeper level and, when we sell this add-on content, we are making a proposal to consumers to pay for the content our developers have additionally created. In other words, as we have repeatedly confirmed, Nintendo has never conducted and will never conduct what is now widely known (in Japan) as a “gacha-type charging business” (capsule toy vending machine business), which asks consumers to pay money without knowing what kind of item shall emerge as a result of their payment, even if such a business model might temporarily yield high profitability. Nintendo does not believe such a business model can establish long-lasting relationships with our consumers. We hope that everyone understands our policy, and we will continue to make efforts to avoid such misunderstandings as, “the next ‘Animal Crossing’ might be a game which relies upon add-on content sales.”

Was posted http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?61106-E3-Expo-countdown-discussion!/page10 but not sure if everyone goes there so i just posted here.


----------



## Jake

source?
and doesnt that mean we have to pay for DLC?


----------



## Kip

Bidoof said:


> source?
> and doesnt that mean we have to pay for DLC?



Probably not all/most of it. here's the source http://gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=176307

If it turns out to be true then i will be happy cause it will keep the game fresh, HOWEVER, if they charge for all DLC i will jump off a 100 story building while hanging myself if that makes any sense.


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> Probably not all/most of it. here's the source http://gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=176307
> 
> If it turns out to be true then i will be happy cause it will keep the game fresh, HOWEVER, if they charge for all DLC i will jump off a 100 story building while hanging myself if that makes any sense.



I dont think they would make us pay for DLC;

I mean, if we do, then the items will be available in the catalogue. either buyable or non-buyable
Buyable and then one person will buy the DLC and can just give it to everyone
not buyable and then they'll have exclusive items, which doesn't sound like Nintendo


----------



## Wubajub

Kip said:


> HOWEVER, if they charge for all DLC i will jump off a 100 story building while hanging myself if that makes any sense.



I'd just send a note of complaint... But hey! Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## Jake

i still doubt they'll make us pay.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

wait! AHH! i just figured out what DLC ment! i dont wanna pay for it! i would of allready bought the game! 
there gonna be all like you like your game? well i got this modern sofa that we now only offer on DLC for $3! and ill be like "NOOOOO!" when im done crying ill start saving my change.....
nintendo dont make us pay for it! your better then that! come on! come on! really!
ill be your best friend! dont make me pay for it!
if your like, yay new animal crossing content for money ill be like "what happend to you nintendo... you used to be cool"


no pay!


----------



## Jake

calm down,i still doubt it


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Bidoof said:


> calm down,i still doubt it



i really hope your right Bidoof...
if not well cry in a corner together.
eating ice cream...
saing things like "im getting so fat"
well do this Bidoof! we will!


----------



## Kip

Bidoof said:


> I dont think they would make us pay for DLC;
> 
> I mean, if we do, then the items will be available in the catalogue. either buyable or non-buyable
> Buyable and then one person will buy the DLC and can just give it to everyone
> not buyable and then they'll have exclusive items, which doesn't sound like Nintendo



Ahh! i hadn't  even thought about that!



RoosterInURbutt said:


> i really hope your right Bidoof...
> if not well cry in a corner together.
> eating ice cream...
> saing things like "im getting so fat"
> well do this Bidoof! we will!



ROFL!!


----------



## JabuJabule

I read that we will indeed need to pay for things. But, I think they'll come in bundles. Or better yet, you get to pick out a shirt, item, etc? But how would that work with WiFi and all, giving your friends free stuff?...


----------



## Jake

JabuJabule said:


> I rad that we will indeed need to pay for things. But, I think they'll come in bundles. Or better yet, you get to pick out a shirt, item, etc? But how would that work with WiFi and all, giving your friends free stuff?...



source?

added this to the first post so hopef we'll start getting sources in;
*~If you're gonna make a post like "I read this here..." please try to provide the source you read it on (with a link)~*


The reason why I want sources is because then we can read the original article and comments - and we may also find out if the source is reliable or not


----------



## JabuJabule

Whoops, sorry!

http://gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=176307
As you can see from the link, it's right form the Japanese Nintendo site.

Rereading the end, it says it MIGHT rely on add-on sales. So, who knows? I won't mind either way.

Edit - There's a mistype in the first post, where it says "Picture 1:"


----------



## Jake

JabuJabule said:


> Whoops, sorry!
> 
> http://gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=176307
> As you can see from the link, it's right form the Japanese Nintendo site.
> 
> Rereading the end, it says it MIGHT rely on add-on sales. So, who knows? I won't mind either way.
> 
> Edit - There's a mistype in the first post, where it says "Picture 1:"



yeah, i'm just hoping we dont have to pay for them
[size=-10000](because if we do, i'm pretty sure i know someone on these forums who'll buy every single one and never shut up about it) /not naming anyone[/size]

And I just dont want to pay for extra items in my house


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bidoof said:


> yeah, i'm just hoping we dont have to pay for them
> [size=-10000](because if we do, i'm pretty sure i know someone on these forums who'll buy every single one and never shut up about it) /not naming anyone[/size]



I know who you're talking about. lol

I wouldn't like paid dlc either. Animal Crossing isn't the sort of game that needs extra stuff you have you pay real money for.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> I know who you're talking about. lol
> 
> I wouldn't like paid dlc either. Animal Crossing isn't the sort of game that needs extra stuff you have you pay real money for.



yeah, i'm sure lots of people wouldn't want the game if you had to pay for it


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bidoof said:


> yeah, i'm sure lots of people wouldn't want the game if you had to pay for it



I'm sure people will want the game still, but anything that's extra and you have to pay for it, not really.
As long as it's unimportant stuff. If you have to pay extra for something important, then no, that's not cool.


----------



## Jake

yes, hopef there's pay and non pay like in LBP


----------



## TheFarmboy

As for DLC. I hope it's like something they had in City Folk, where they have like a piece of furniture or some clothes. And they won't charge too much of a price for it. (So far I heard that for FE:Awakening, Marth costs 3 Dollars [300 Yen in Japan] of DLC to be playable.)


----------



## Prof Gallows

TheFarmboy said:


> As for DLC. I hope it's like something they had in City Folk, where they have like a piece of furniture or some clothes. And they won't charge too much of a price for it. (So far I heard that for FE:Awakening, Marth costs 3 Dollars [300 Yen in Japan] of DLC to be playable.)



300 yen rounds to 4.00 US dollars, but yeah you're right.
I doubt AC will have paid DLC, normally I don't doubt things like that but with AC I just don't see it happening.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I hope we don't have to pay for DLC either.
I'd like it if any extras were sent by mail like in City Folk.
^_^ I can't help it! I'm excited all over again! ^_^


----------



## Prof Gallows

With Nintendo sending the items in the mail for AC, for free, that was always really great to me. It's like them sending us presents out of the blue.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Bidoof said:


> @Ben: True, the animal tracks is a good point. But atleast we'll be aware if they're in this game or not.
> As for the release, we'll probably get it a few days after the US/Japan (on thrusday 'cause all Nintendo games come out here on thursday haha) - possibly a week at max. I doubt we'll get it at the end of spring (aus time)
> 
> @Prof: Yes hopefully, I'm just hoping upgrades aren't as easy to get. Like in CF you could pretty upgrade Nook's once every day.
> But as Nook is the real estate and the llama/alpaca is the apparent furniture hottie, who knows if they'll upgrade (I'm hoping they do)
> 
> *@thread/general forum: Really looking forward to everyone making shops again - how i remember everyone making shops and then bidding 5Mil on like the Mario Kart, gonna be fun seeing that again*




Me too! '08-'09 City folk players were bidding 2 million for pikmin hats and then we get the '11-'12 players *****ing about 10,000B I liked those really high price battles!


----------



## Kip

This is good to hear, but it seems as if there *will* be paid DLC http://mynintendonews.com/2012/04/27/animal-crossing-3d-wont-rely-on-dlc/


----------



## Prof Gallows

I don't see how that says there will be paid DLC. It says that most of it will already be in the game from the get go.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> I don't see how that says there will be paid DLC. It says that most of it will already be in the game from the get go.



this

@Garrett:  yeah, i remember people buying the Hero's outfit for like 1Mil not they buy it for like 5k


----------



## Kip

They said it wont rely on DLC but that could mean there will be some DLC and Nintendo has started to make some DLC paid so. Its just a thought, but now that i think about it AC DLC has always been free, so i doubt they'd make us pay.


----------



## JasonBurrows

MDofDarkheart said:


> I hope we don't have to pay for DLC either.
> I'd like it if any extras were sent by mail like in City Folk.
> ^_^ I can't help it! I'm excited all over again! ^_^


What would really amaze me is if Nintendo were able to send the DLC to Swapnote/Nintendo Letter Box and then when you read the letter and find out what they have sent, it would get sent to the game from there, I think that would be an amazing feature to incorporate that Nintendo 3DS app.


----------



## Jake

I'd rather have no DLC than paid DLC


----------



## Prof Gallows

Agreed. Animal Crossing isn't a game where you can milk money from people by making DLC, it's just not in it.
So I too would rather have no DLC at all than have to pay for it.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Agreed. Animal Crossing isn't a game where you can milk money from people by making DLC, it's just not in it.
> So I too would rather have no DLC at all than have to pay for it.



good peeps agree.

anyway, leave DLC aside.

Now, I wouldn't mind a new tree species, i know flower species have been bought up, but idk about trees


----------



## Prof Gallows

Mangos trees or birch trees.
any new fruitbearing tree would be great. I wish the pine trees would drop pinecones, just for the sake of having them. they could be around the same price as shells.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Mangos trees or birch trees.
> any new fruitbearing tree would be great. I wish the pine trees would drop pinecones, just for the sake of having them. they could be around the same price as shells.



I actually love this.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

My thoughts on PDLC if they're going to have it it better be worthwhile not some stupid furniture set something like new styles of houses that can be built or new renovations maybe even more animals.


----------



## Jake

lets just hope they dont have it


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Bidoof said:


> lets just hope they dont have it



Why don't you like DLC? You're not required to buy it.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

As long as things on dlc will be paid items for ac, then we shal all get together.. Hold hands.. And burn down the dlc.. A little fire never hurt anyone.


----------



## Kip

Yeah i agree, no DLC is better than having paid DLC.


I'd love if they added in birches, willows, etc. Any little addition is good enough to make me want the game.


----------



## Jake

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Why don't you like DLC? You're not required to buy it.



i meant "lets hope they dont have paid DLC"


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Bidoof said:


> i meant "lets hope they dont have paid DLC"



I agree with Bidoof! That's what he meant too!


----------



## Kip

I don't want and don't think they'll have paid DLC but if they did i would rather see none than to pay for it. The problem is, if they made it so you pay for it i'd buy every last piece...


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> I don't want and don't think they'll have paid DLC but if they did i would rather see none than to pay for it. The problem is, if they made it so you pay for it i'd buy every last piece...



yeah haha. Well I'd only pay for the ones i'd want.


----------



## Prof Gallows

If there was paid DLC at all, the only thing I would buy is new hairstyles/new faces.
clothes or anything else, probably not.

also, I just thought of something. I wonder how making designs is going to work with long sleeve shirts?


----------



## Jake

"I wonder how making designs is going to work with long sleeve shirts?" 

what? explain?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Like at the Able Sisters. You make designs for shirts. I wondered how that is going to work with the long sleeves.
now that I'm at it, I wonder if you'll be able to do it with pants/skirts as well.


----------



## Jake

This is actually a good idea (hopef this gets rid of DLC discussion, there was only so far you could go with that) - anyway, this is a really good idea.

Have to be up for school in 6 hours, so imma sleep, but hopef this gets good reviews whilst i'm gone and i can discuss when i get home. Interested in seeing what people think, very good idea


----------



## Kip

I found a new article. Makes me want the game even more.


Nintendo president Satoru Iwata believes that Animal Crossing: Jump Out will take full advantage of the Nintendo 3DS? unique capabilities to deliver a much ?richer? experience than those found in previous Animal Crossing titles. The game is currently scheduled for a Fall release in Japan, but we should be given a Western release date at E3 next month.



> ?When the company can finalize the development of the software which takes full advantage of these unique functions, for example, if we can do so with the new Animal Crossing for the Nintendo 3DS, our consumers will be able to feel and realise that the new Animal Crossing is not only a richer version of its predecessors but also how positively such functions can affect their play experiences.?


----------



## Prof Gallows

I would like to see this game really push the 3DS boundaries when it comes to features.
Things like the camera and the motion tracking, like how it works in OoT3DS. I'd really like to see some sort of sharing feature that expands upon what they already had.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Prof Gallows said:


> I wonder how making designs is going to work with long sleeve shirts?


I would probably guess that you can design the sleeves of the shirt too, I am honestly not too sure.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I just wonder how that would work with the grid. If it would make the grid more rectangular or if it would just stay the same.
same goes with pants. But I have a feeling it'll stick to the square grid and you just have to play around with it until you get the hang of it.


----------



## MattVariety

Just a random thought out there: it would be pretty neat if they had a little "Sharing Center" in the Town Center where people could share designs and shirts. It would be similar to the Check Mii Out channel for the Wii where you can "checkout" items other people made. Sorry if this ties in too much with the DLC, I just thought something like that sounds kinda nice.



> “When the company can finalize the development of the software which takes full advantage of these unique functions, for example, if we can do so with the new Animal Crossing for the Nintendo 3DS, our consumers will be able to feel and realise that the new Animal Crossing is not only a richer version of its predecessors but also how positively such functions can affect their play experiences.”



Wow. I was kind of doubtful that AC3DS (or should I start calling it AC:JO) would be considered "much better" than the others for a while, but this sounds really nice. It looks like they're really wanting to utilize the 3DS's technological capabilities to its max, and that's something I always look forward to a series appearing on a new console.


----------



## Jake

@kip: source plz bbz

@gallows: yes i am hoping for this, too

@Matt: through wifi/spotpass/streetpass??

@thread: okay, garden center.

Do we actually have confirmation of a garden center?
I know i've read about it, but idk if it was a website or TBT rumors.
help pl0x


----------



## Kip

Bidoof said:


> @kip: source plz bbz



If I'm posting the news/articles you can count it as reliable/ture ;D


But here is the link -- http://mynintendonews.com/2012/05/02/animal-crossing-3d-will-be-richer-than-previous-games/


----------



## Jake

yeah, i just like it if people provide source for they post


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Just for new info then right?

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?58884-Official-AC-3DS-information-thread/page47


----------



## Jake

can you please be more specific in your posts? you've made a few confusing posts today




NeWay (abbreviation for anyway ['cause i'm making all these random ones now]) - so, since we can hold the thingy from the cafe - i kinda hope you can hold flowers. Just like how you could hold the dandelion puff. I hope you can hold all flowers, like i know they can be used as an accessory ('cause they showed in a screen shot) but i hope we can equip them, too.
Hopef there is a garden store
I also hope snowballs appear over wifi

FFFFFFFFFF I JUST REALISED!!!

Black and White 2 comes out in the Fall, too!!!
fml


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

At lest with my random posts, or "MRP"..
I'm helping by giving you something new to post about. I feel I am helping in a slight way, nothing big, but something..

On topic: I have nothing new to add seriously at this time.

I hope there to be a garden store as well.
I would like to be able to plant things like strawberry plants but it's prob not gonna happen.

New pokemon?
New map and adventure too?
Prob not gonna buy it but love the thought of it.


----------



## Jake

RoosterInURbutt said:


> At lest with my random posts, or "MRP"..
> I'm helping by giving you something new to post about. I feel I am helping in a slight way, nothing big, but something..
> 
> On topic: I have nothing new to add seriously at this time.
> 
> I hope there to be a garden store as well.
> I would like to be able to plant things like strawberry plants but it's prob not gonna happen.
> 
> New pokemon?
> New map and adventure too?
> Prob not gonna buy it but love the thought of it.



oh, we already discussed that though xD
No strawberry plants please;

yes new pokemon


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

i know, i was just commenting on what you wrote in the post directly above mine, when you said "Hopef there is a garden store"
i saw the onther ones, i was just agreeing with you =)


----------



## Jake

I'd like a garden store, but only one for turmips, tree's, flowers + watering can


----------



## Kip

I wouldn't really see the point in having a garden store if that was all they had in it. If they didn't put more trees & plants in it it would be small and a bit pointless so i welcome the strawberry plant idea with open arms... and legs too!


----------



## Jake

i think the garden store like that is fine


----------



## BlueBear

Or maybe instead of just being a garden store it could be an outdoors store, so it could sell the stuff you've suggested for the garden store, but outdoor furniture and stuff like that too


----------



## Keenan

Bidoof said:


> I'd like a garden store, but only one for turnips, tree's, flowers + watering can


I love this idea. Hope it happens.

If the creators took one look at this site and used even half of our ideas, they would make the most amazing Animal Crossing game the world has ever seen.


----------



## Jake

BlueBear said:


> Or maybe instead of just being a garden store it could be an outdoors store, so it could sell the stuff you've suggested for the garden store, but outdoor furniture and stuff like that too


i second this



Keenan said:


> If the creators took one look at this site and used even half of our ideas, they would make the most amazing Animal Crossing game the world has ever seen.



I know, but they wont



Anyway, something i was thinking, some to do with FC's and some not.
If the FC is your 3DS one, what if you like go to a friends and use their 3DS, then your FC will change, so maybe individual FC's will return

And i was just no CF in the city, and Queenie mentioned the shopping card.
I'm hoping it returns, and we can use it on more stores in the 3DS version, the shopping card, IMO, was a rather big step up for AC. and it'd be great if they kept it in the game, i see no reason why they would remove it though.

I also hope NCP's (espec. Pete) have a bigger function in the game. Like all he does in CF is deliver mail and give out DLC. Pete is really cute, and one of my favorite NCP's. Hopef they give him some sort of role in the game, maybe he will own his own post office or something.


----------



## BlueBear

Bidoof said:


> Anyway, something i was thinking, some to do with FC's and some not.
> If the FC is your 3DS one, what if you like go to a friends and use their 3DS, then your FC will change, so maybe individual FC's will return
> 
> And i was just no CF in the city, and Queenie mentioned the shopping card.
> I'm hoping it returns, and we can use it on more stores in the 3DS version, the shopping card, IMO, was a rather big step up for AC. and it'd be great if they kept it in the game, i see no reason why they would remove it though.
> 
> I also hope NCP's (espec. Pete) have a bigger function in the game. Like all he does in CF is deliver mail and give out DLC. Pete is really cute, and one of my favorite NCP's. Hopef they give him some sort of role in the game, maybe he will own his own post office or something.



I like this idea, does anyone know if Pelly and Phyllis will still be in the game?


----------



## Jake

nope. We have no clue on who's returning


----------



## LaughingDingo

I'd imagine all the old normals will still be in the game. They may serve different purposes (like Nook), but I'd bet they'll still be there.


----------



## Jake

They might remove a few. idk i'm worried about Celeste (sp?) i dont know if she'll cine back


----------



## BlueBear

Celeste is the owl in the observatory right? 
I used to love going up to tell her she's cute and she'd get a bit mad! 
Maybe they bring her back but with a different purpose, like what happened to Tom Nook?


----------



## DJYosh

Bidoof said:


> Anyway, something i was thinking, some to do with FC's and some not.
> If the FC is your 3DS one, what if you like go to a friends and use their 3DS, then your FC will change, so maybe individual FC's will return



I really hope the old Friend Code system doesn't come back, I really do. That was probably the one thing holding Nintendo's old online multiplayer system back. This would feel like 2 steps forward and one step backwards for Animal Crossing. Though honestly, you will probably have little to no reason to play Animal Crossing on a friend's 3DS. If you ever do, it would likely be just to show them your town.

When this game comes out and if it has a gate system, I'll have it open all of the time. I'm looking forward to planning fishing trips with people or just having them stumble into my town while I'm doing things.


----------



## Jake

BlueBear said:


> Celeste is the owl in the observatory right?
> I used to love going up to tell her she's cute and she'd get a bit mad!
> Maybe they bring her back but with a different purpose, like what happened to Tom Nook?


yes, that's her. You only go up to make constellations. I hope she has more of a purpose.



DJYosh said:


> I really hope the old Friend Code system doesn't come back, I really do. That was probably the one thing holding Nintendo's old online multiplayer system back. This would feel like 2 steps forward and one step backwards for Animal Crossing. Though honestly, you will probably have little to no reason to play Animal Crossing on a friend's 3DS. If you ever do, it would likely be just to show them your town.
> 
> When this game comes out and if it has a gate system, I'll have it open all of the time. I'm looking forward to planning fishing trips with people or just having them stumble into my town while I'm doing things.



yeah, i dont want the old FC system back either, but it'll be kinda hard if there will be more than one character. Or unless all characters have the same FC and the 3DS is smart enough to do that

And i'm pretty sure the train is the  new gate


----------



## DJYosh

I don't think multiple characters on one Animal Crossing 3DS would work. One of the selling points of that game is that you get to be the mayor of your town, and you can't have multiple mayors of one town. It sounds more likely to me that there will only be one player per cartridge.


----------



## Jake

and like i said with the FC thing, guess we'll have to wait


----------



## BlueBear

Yep I know who you mean now, but on Wild World (not sure about city folk) you could speak to her and you could tell her she's cute, and she used to get all embarrassed by it.  I too hope she has more of a purpose, I guess like many things we'll just have to wait


----------



## Jake

BlueBear said:


> Yep I know who you mean now, but on Wild World (not sure about city folk) you could speak to her and you could tell her she's cute, and she used to get all embarrassed by it.  I too hope she has more of a purpose, I guess like many things we'll just have to wait



wait, what?


----------



## BlueBear

On wild world, if you go up to Celeste's observatory and you speak to her, she gives you the 3 option thing, one is never mind, I think one is 'what is this?' and the middle one says 'You're cute!', and she gets embarrassed and then tells you to just take a look through the telescope! :')


----------



## Jake

Ohhh, i had no idea what you were on about, makes sense now.

I hope she returns, i doubt she wont, she helps with making constellations. so yeah


----------



## BlueBear

Sorry, should of tried to make it more clearer! 
I hope Blathers will be back too, his bug phobia used to amuse me :')


----------



## Jake

he'll be back.
to me his bug phobia was meh. i kinda want him to get over his fear, like if this is sequel(ish) to CF, he's been scared of then in WW and CF, he should have it fixed.
I'm assuming it's a squeal since Nook's now a real estate, so hopef, there's some continuity improvement within the game


----------



## BlueBear

Yeah! 
I want to hear more about Nook's past life too!
I got really far in one game in WW, and it got to a point where some mornings I would go to the Able Sisters and Sable was puffing about something and she told me something (can't remember what), went next door to Nookington's and Nook was puffing too. I loved their story, but I ended up reseting the town for some reason :/


----------



## Jake

yeah, episodes were good hopefully more detailed ones return here


----------



## BlueBear

Yeah, and I'd also like to hear more background stories of other people, maybe Pelly and Phyllis, or Pete etc?


----------



## Jake

yes. I mentioned somewhere the other day that Pete's role was minimal. I hate Pelican's but they're really cute in AC.
I kinda want them to make a post office which they own, and Pete has some kind of purpose, like being a random visitors like Wendell/Sahara/Whoever where he'll get you to do something for the post office and give you a reward - hopefully we'll get a bit more scoop on the Pelly/Pete/Phyllis love triangle!


----------



## BlueBear

Yes, I like this! I know he's the mail man but he should get you to help him deliver letters or parcels or something! Ooh I know yeah, that would be brilliant! Plus it gives you another reason to keep playing the game, especially of your nosey, just to find out the drama and other peoples stories!


----------



## Jake

yes haha. also in CF it was like pete it always getting yelled up for stuffing up deliveries, so hopef we can help him in this one


----------



## BlueBear

Yep! We can get him out of trouble and get something for our troubles while we're at it! It's a win win situation


----------



## Jake

yeah, i really hope something like that happens.


----------



## BlueBear

I also think it would be good to take over the coffee shop for a bit while Blather's takes a break, and you can chat to some of the townspeople and they could tell you little stories or some rumours going around the town!


----------



## Jake

dont really like this one.
who visits the roost on CF? only you
so who will you make coffee for? no one

i know the cafe will be different, but it'll still be kinda boring


----------



## BlueBear

That's true, but a lot's changed already: maybe the animals come in to the cafe sometimes, they do in WW.


----------



## Jake

they do in CF, too.
but still, i think it'd be pointless


----------



## BlueBear

I never really went into the cafe in CF.
That's ok, an opinion is an opinion, it'd be boring if everyone agreed all the time


----------



## Jake

I always went to the cafe, and i'll be going often in this one, too. It'll help with my blogging


----------



## BlueBear

I'll most likely go into this cafe quite frequently too.
You have a blog?


----------



## Jake

imma start when AC3DS comes, i'm gonna try start through CF though


----------



## BlueBear

When you start, are you gonna post the link on TBT?
I'd like to read it


----------



## Jake

i'll be using tbt's blog tree


----------



## BlueBear

Oh haha! I forgot TBT had it's own blog thing! Sorry!


----------



## Jake

yeah, it's rarely used so no big deal, i wouldn't mind using an actual blog site though, but i suck at websites and ****, so i'll probably use the blog tree


----------



## BlueBear

Maybe it'll become more active when AC3DS comes out? Did that happen when CF came out?


----------



## Jake

we were on zB when CF came out, we didnt have the blog tree then


----------



## BlueBear

Oh is that a different forum?
Was this forum still here though?


----------



## Jake

it was the same forum, but ran by ZetaBoards, not VBulletin;

old forum > http://s3.zetaboards.com/The_Bell_Tree/index/


----------



## BlueBear

Ah, so how come yous all came to TBT?
Sorry for going off topic yet again :/


----------



## Jake

they changed servers, so we moved here, old TBT got shut down and moved here


----------



## BlueBear

Oh, 
Anyway back on topic:
What do you think, besides the release date, they'll be discussing at E3?


----------



## redhairedking

I imagine they'll show us what features are going to be returning and what new features are being added. We'll probably get a trailer as well.


----------



## Jake

this, they're probably gonna focus on the WiiU more than this, though


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

I can do with out more info, I can handle no more
Videos. I hope for a release date. As long as I have this, everything elce is just a bonus.


----------



## FaroreGrimm

I hope they give us another trailer to view in 3D on our 3DS's. I want to see Animal Crossing in 3D!!! Last year I didn't have a 3ds when they released the trailer.


----------



## Jake

RoosterInURbutt said:


> I can do with out more info, I can handle no more
> Videos. I hope for a release date. As long as I have this, everything elce is just a bonus.


I wouldn't mind getting new info every 2 weeks or every month after E3



FaroreGrimm said:


> I hope they give us another trailer to view in 3D on our 3DS's. I want to see Animal Crossing in 3D!!! Last year I didn't have a 3ds when they released the trailer.


they probably will


----------



## BlueBear

Does anyone know how long it is till E3 now?

They probably will release another trailer for the 3DS', which is good because I didn't have one last time either.


----------



## Jake

It's just under 3 weeks


----------



## BlueBear

Thanks Bidoof 
I'm excited now, the time's gone fast!


----------



## Jake

Ikr.


I remember when it was 60 days, and i was like "this is gonna take forever"
then like 4 minutes later it was like "lol jk 3 weeks now"

anyway, i hope after E3 they release new info every few weeks or so


----------



## BlueBear

I heard somewhere that they'll be doing that.
It was on some website when I was just looking through countless amounts of AC3DS articles and in the comments below someone said they'd translated the newest video, and it said we should be expecting information more frequently now or something...


----------



## Jake

yeah they put it on a website, but it never happened haha


----------



## BlueBear

Hopefully after E3 then... 
I really can't wait for new information 
I want more screenshots of the llama or atleast a name for her. <3


----------



## Jake

yes i only care about that llama.


----------



## BlueBear

Haha same, she's too cute!<3


----------



## Jake

yes, i'd be happy with anything really.


----------



## FaroreGrimm

15 days!!!!! At least I think so...
I can't wait to see the official box art! They should release it at E3 right?


----------



## Jake

i never thought of that..
but hopefully


----------



## Justin

Eh, I wouldn't expect things like box art. You usually don't see stuff like that revealed until the final 2 months before release.


----------



## Keenan

Justin said:


> Eh, I wouldn't expect things like box art. You usually don't see stuff like that revealed until the final 2 months before release.


I don't expect it either, but it would be really cool.


----------



## Jake

I'm expecting box art lol


----------



## Cherrypie

Hi everyone! I just wanted to post some pictures that could lead to new information:




^ You know how people were wondering if wifi can be over the internet or will it only just be local (people had questioned this in the round table discussion when they said: 'you can play together in a room like this'). Well, in this photo it shows that the friends were doing the well known typing stance when typing to say something. Well, I might be wrong, but don't you think they would have taken this feature out if you had to be in the same room/area to play with a friend? 



^ Confirmation on sea shells (see top left of sea and top right) which confirms you still be able to sell things like shells, fruits etc to either Tom Nook (even though he is a real estate agent) or another shop owner like the pink llama. Also shows that there still will be coconuts washing up (for both of the reasons of sea shells washing up and the coconut trees) and notes in a bottle. 



^ Shows on the bottom left that you can upgrade houses so they have more rooms, or the stairway to the basement continues.



^ Shows that the new bushes have arrangements of new flowers and some houses have chimneys with smoke coming out. Installing fire places?

There is also heaps more additions like: bee hive houses, sitting on cut trees, hanging things on the wall, customisation of house and furniture, tents, wells etc, but they are pretty much old news.

I know these are not confirmed by Nintendo, but if they are shown in footage, they might as well be!

I hope I helped!
-Cherrypie


----------



## Jake

we kind of already knew this


----------



## Justin

The third screenshot suggesting that the side rooms might be returning I hadn't noticed before actually.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> The third screenshot suggesting that the side rooms might be returning I hadn't noticed before actually.


you seriously never noticed that?


----------



## Justin

Bidoof said:


> you seriously never noticed that?



I haven't really looked at the screenshots all that hard except for the most recent ones. (because I wrote an article analysing them on my blog)


----------



## Jake

:\

still... you should perve on all of them


----------



## Keenan

Justin said:


> The third screenshot suggesting that the side rooms might be returning I hadn't noticed before actually.


I'd love that. The more rooms, the better. Is it confirmed, or is it a speculation?


----------



## Jake

Speculation


----------



## Keenan

Bidoof said:


> Speculation


Boo. I really hope they have side rooms. I never had WW, so I never got to experience them. In general, I think they should add at least one more room, I don't care if it is up or down or left or right, I just want some more space!


----------



## Jake

yeah, they need more rooms.

they cut then in CF because each player had their own house, rather than 4 players sharing le same house


----------



## Justin

Keenan said:


> I never had WW, so I never got to experience them.



YOU MONSTER. The extra rooms were great. You could choose to close off some rooms with furniture to hide stuff from visitors which was nice. In City Folk there's no way to block the stairs so that isn't possible. However, there was no basement.


----------



## Jake

yeah i hope they return with le basement!!


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Speaking of rooms, I believe I had a dream once where you could get 3+ floors in your house! I think even one of the villagers had a 3 floor house... :X

I think it's strange, but possible!  For some reason, though, I don't think the extra floors with the villagers would work out well...


----------



## Jake

You get 4 floors in CF....
no extra floors in villagers houses would be stupid


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Bidoof said:


> You get 4 floors in CF....
> no extra floors in villagers houses would be stupid



I wasn't counting the Basement or the top floor where your player sleeps.

And yes, I can definitely agree with you that extra floors in villagers' houses would not fit in.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

I would like to see more floors in the villagers homes, I would like to see my fav villagers homes grow as well. And maybe them do some work for a change. Planting flowers, shaking trees, making deliverys to myself and others


----------



## Keenan

RoosterInURbutt said:


> I would like to see more floors in the villagers homes, I would like to see my fav villagers homes grow as well. And maybe them do some work for a change. Planting flowers, shaking trees, making deliverys to myself and others


I like this. Villagers houses were too small, but then again, I don't want them to be too big. I'd also love to do some jobs, gives me something to do.


----------



## Jake

MarineStorm said:


> I wasn't counting the Basement or the top floor where your player sleeps.
> 
> And yes, I can definitely agree with you that extra floors in villagers' houses would not fit in.


yes but who has a house like a kilometre long... seriously, it'd look like a sky scraper in the village and look ick



RoosterInURbutt said:


> I would like to see more floors in the villagers homes, I would like to see my fav villagers homes grow as well. And maybe them do some work for a change. Planting flowers, shaking trees, making deliverys to myself and others





Keenan said:


> I like this. Villagers houses were too small, but then again, I don't want them to be too big. I'd also love to do some jobs, gives me something to do.




okay, i'm not being a pessimists here. But think of it this way, do they need another story? maybe the cellar we have with the bed and phone, just so it looks like they have a place to sleep, but do they need more room to put stuff. imagine in the flea market (assuming it returns) you'd go into another room and then you'd enter it you'd want to buy something but you can't because the villager is still in the other room, or they just magically appear in that room when you enter (or they follow you and that makes sense but no it sounds kinda stupid)

Planting flowers - yes this happened in WW with the flower contest and every few days (not when the flower contest is on) some would put flowers outside their house, i wouldn't mind this.
Shaking trees - no. shaking trees so you can get bells, they shook the tree, they should get the bells/fruit/furniture/whatever comes out of it.
Making deliveries - how would this work? They already give you items every so often, why would they need to deliver items to you.. it seems kinda pointless. delivering to other neighbours? how would you know when they do it? they probably do it already anyway, it's not like you're going to follow them to make sure they deliver it to them, it seems pointless and like a waste of space, they have conversations as is. Idk most of this makes stuff in my head, but i can't transfer it from my mind to text.
this is an opinion so don't get ****ty either.

Onto the house sizes, what why would they need a bigger house?
their houses look fine as is, they're small and not too cluttered, they look neat and tidy, they dont need all the space, they're fine at the size they're at now



I wouldn't actually mind if we had a few more customization options - such as being able to add maybe a piece of 1 or 2 square furniture and a light/lamp in the cellar - or even having the option to decide where we want villagers house to go


----------



## SamXX

Ugh, I'm gonna need this game asap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What's the word about a release date? Any rumours/anything official?


----------



## Jake

Confirmed for Fall 2012 in Japan!


----------



## SamXX

This thread is so useful, thanks a lot.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Bidoof said:


> yes but who has a house like a kilometre long... seriously, it'd look like a sky scraper in the village and look ick



I didn't say for houses to be able to be that large...

However, I would enjoy if they could at least maybe make a third floor (aside from the basement and top floor) or add a few extra rooms. The largest-expansion houses on City Folk barely look as if they're 3 floors...so if they added one or two extra floors it wouldn't look too large.


----------



## Keenan

MarineStorm said:


> I didn't say for houses to be able to be that large...
> 
> However, I would enjoy if they could at least maybe make a third floor (aside from the basement and top floor) or add a few extra rooms. The largest-expansion houses on City Folk barely look as if they're 3 floors...so if they added one or two extra floors it wouldn't look too large.


Are you talking about neighbor's houses, or our own? I disagree with this if you're talking about neighbor's houses, (too big. One extra room is plenty.) but agree if you're talking about our won. I'd take ten rooms if I could have that many.


----------



## Jake

SAMwich said:


> This thread is so useful, thanks a lot.


No worries 



MarineStorm said:


> I didn't say for houses to be able to be that large...
> 
> However, I would enjoy if they could at least maybe make a third floor (aside from the basement and top floor) or add a few extra rooms. The largest-expansion houses on City Folk barely look as if they're 3 floors...so if they added one or two extra floors it wouldn't look too large.


I'm hoping for WW style houses with a basement, we'd have what, 6 rooms then. I'd be happy with that



Keenan said:


> Are you talking about neighbor's houses, or our own? I disagree with this if you're talking about neighbor's houses, (too big. One extra room is plenty.) but agree if you're talking about our won. I'd take ten rooms if I could have that many.


player houses.


----------



## SamXX

Bidoof said:


> I'm hoping for WW style houses with a basement, we'd have what, 6 rooms then. I'd be happy with that



Hmm, I think I'd prefer to have City Folk style houses. I always found Wild World to have way too many rooms.


----------



## Jake

WW - too many rooms
CF - not enough rooms

WE CANT WIN


----------



## Keenan

Bidoof said:


> WW - too many rooms
> CF - not enough rooms
> 
> WE CANT WIN


I never played WW, but were there really too many rooms? I don't think a house could have too many. I would just have a different theme for each room, even if I didn't use them.


----------



## Jake

there were only like millions of rooms because 4 players shared le same house. but there were like 5 rooms


----------



## Keenan

Bidoof said:


> there were only like millions of rooms because 4 players shared le same house. but there were like 5 rooms


That's lame.


----------



## Jake

no it was alright actually.
I hope we get atleast 4 rooms in 3DS though


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I'd be happy for a wide house instead of the tall one that you always get in AC.
Big basement room, Big main room, 2 other rooms on first floor, 2 rooms upstairs, and than the attic.
Or atleast make the attic items change-able with a theme/series item.


----------



## Jake

yeah i want that, too


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Wide ranch styled or japanese styled houses are neat.
I like them alot. Not sure why though.

Anyway, I hope they make different house style in the new AC.


----------



## Jake

I hope it's just a mixture of CF and WW


----------



## Kaiaa

Keenan said:


> I never played WW, but were there really too many rooms? I don't think a house could have too many. I would just have a different theme for each room, even if I didn't use them.



Basically in WW you had one main room (very large), 2 side rooms (small), one back room (small) and one upstairs room (small). I'm not counting the attic because you can't customize it. I liked the amount of rooms but I didn't like how small they kept the extra rooms. There was never enough room for a full set of a theme.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I am so happy that Japan announced a release date.
Now if at E3 we get an American release date that would make me happy!
I'm hoping they maybe do a worldwide realese which is very rare!


----------



## JasonBurrows

I would really like a worldwide release as I will be able to play with many people on the same day.


----------



## TheFarmboy

MDofDarkheart said:


> I am so happy that Japan announced a release date.
> Now if at E3 we get an American release date that would make me happy!
> I'm hoping they maybe do a worldwide realese which is very rare!



Hopefully we can learn of a release date in E3. A Worldwide release sounds interesting, but less likely to happen. Wonder what game did get a worldwide date?


----------



## Jake

E3 should have a RD, if it doens't i'd be suprised


----------



## strucked

if e3 gives out a release date... then wouldn't that be unfair for Japan as their release date isn't even specified? Would that mean Japan will get some announcement on the release date on the same day as e3? Cus if you think about it.. it doesn't make sense that a release date is given for america when Japan has only gotten "fall" as a release date. Unless it's a worldwide release... then that would make sense.


----------



## Jake

it'll probably have a release date for Jap, US, and EU


----------



## Justin

To be honest with you guys we usually don't get actual release dates at E3 unless it's like 1-3 months away. Usually they just say "Holiday 2012". It depends on the game but just saying don't expect an exact date until later this year. If it happens that's great though.

EDIT: Looking back at past E3:

2011:
Mario Kart 7 "races into the stores this holiday season"
Starfox 64 3D "arrives in US stores this September"
Super Mario 3D Land "before the year is over"
Kid Icarus "comes to retail later this year"

2012:
Mario Sports Mix "you'll be in the action with Mario next year"
Goldensun DS "arrives this holiday season"
Goldeneye "arrives in stores this holiday"
Kirby's Epic Yarn "slated for release this fall"
Donkey Kong Country Returns "we're going back to the jungle this holiday"
Dragon Quest "July 27"
Metroid: Other M "arrives in stores on August 31st"

So yeah... there you go. TLDR: Unless AC 3DS is released in the summer we don't get an exact release date.


----------



## Jake

Nahh they'll give us one, or i'll hurt them


----------



## Justin

Read my edited post BTW.


----------



## Jake

meh...

I'd prefer info over release date anyway

thanks for that though bb


----------



## strucked

Justin said:


> To be honest with you guys we usually don't get actual release dates at E3 unless it's like 1-3 months away. Usually they just say "Holiday 2012". It depends on the game but just saying don't expect an exact date until later this year. If it happens that's great though.
> 
> EDIT: Looking back at past E3:
> 
> 2011:
> Mario Kart 7 "races into the stores this holiday season"
> Starfox 64 3D "arrives in US stores this September"
> Super Mario 3D Land "before the year is over"
> Kid Icarus "comes to retail later this year"
> 
> 2012:
> Mario Sports Mix "you'll be in the action with Mario next year"
> Goldensun DS "arrives this holiday season"
> Goldeneye "arrives in stores this holiday"
> Kirby's Epic Yarn "slated for release this fall"
> Donkey Kong Country Returns "we're going back to the jungle this holiday"
> Dragon Quest "July 27"
> Metroid: Other M "arrives in stores on August 31st"
> 
> So yeah... there you go. TLDR: Unless AC 3DS is released in the summer we don't get an exact release date.



by any chance do you remember if the previous e3 had given out the release date for animal crossing city folk? If they had announced a release date for the previous version... maybe it might go along the same line for the 3ds version. Sometimes I wonder if they will even feature animal crossing for the e3... though I know the chances are quite minimal seeing as it's been almost 3 years in development.


----------



## SamXX

Do you think we'll get a "title" to the game, or will it just stay "Animal Crossing 3DS"?


----------



## Keenan

SAMwich said:


> Do you think we'll get a "title" to the game, or will it just stay "Animal Crossing 3DS"?


I assume we will, but I'd be happy if it was just Animal Crossing 3DS. I've gotten so used to calling it that.


----------



## Justin

I hope it's just Animal Crossing 3DS... then I don't have to buy a new blog domain.


----------



## Jake

SAMwich said:


> Do you think we'll get a "title" to the game, or will it just stay "Animal Crossing 3DS"?


we should get an english title



Justin said:


> I hope it's just Animal Crossing 3DS... then I don't have to buy a new blog domain.


LOL


----------



## strucked

Is the city from accf going to be in the new animal crossing?


----------



## JasonBurrows

Justin said:


> I hope it's just Animal Crossing 3DS... then I don't have to buy a new blog domain.


I can see why you would have to buy one if it isn't just Animal Crossing 3DS, but even IF it does have a name, it will still be officially Animal Crossing 3DS as it IS Animal Crossing FOR Nintendo 3DS, so yeah, I think you'll be fine either way.


----------



## Kaiaa

strucked said:


> Is the city from accf going to be in the new animal crossing?



From the map, it looks like there will be a city, but it may be a little different than the city in ACCAF. Hopefully it will be a lot more fun to go to the city.


----------



## BlueBear

strucked said:


> Is the city from accf going to be in the new animal crossing?



Yep, it was confirmed quite a while back.
I heard it's being expanded too...


----------



## Keenan

Kaiaa said:


> From the map, it looks like there will be a city, but it may be a little different than the city in ACCF. Hopefully it will be a lot more fun to go to the city.


The city was fun when you first went there, but it ended up being way more work than it was worth. If it's faster and there is more to do, I'll be very happy.


----------



## BlueBear

Keenan said:


> The city was fun when you first went there, but it ended up being way more work than it was worth. If it's faster and there is more to do, I'll be very happy.



Yes, this


----------



## strucked

BlueBear said:


> Yep, it was confirmed quite a while back.
> I heard it's being expanded too...



Sorry but where was it confirmed? I was watching the animal crossing roundtable interview and they only talked about the shopping mall. There's a shopping mall like in the town but I didn't hear of an actual city. Unless you're saying the shopping mall is the city if that's what you're implying?


----------



## Jake

i'm pretty sure the city is going to be the mall


----------



## strucked

Bidoof said:


> i'm pretty sure the city is going to be the mall



Oh that makes alot more sense. Because I heard there was a bit of negative response over the city in ACCF because it took too long to go there and was a waste of time. If the city is going to be the mall then it's going to be so convenient going there as it's just in the town. But what's the point of the train station then?


----------



## Jake

train station = gate

/speculation


----------



## strucked

Bidoof said:


> train station = gate
> 
> /speculation



Do you think they will have cliffs like accf? I never played accf but I liked the idea of cliffs because it made the town alot bigger and broader.


----------



## Prof Gallows

If you're talking about the hills, most likely.
but there will be a single cliff that expands the entire bottom of your map that has the beach at the bottom of it. Hopefully everyone's questions will be answered this coming Tuesday.


----------



## Jake

Okay, after E3 idk but i might make a new thread for this. I'm not too sure though, just letting y'all know


----------



## BlueBear

You should, I'm hoping we get a good amount of information about AC at E3.
Omg it's on Tuesday isn't it? TWO MORE DAYS?!
I remember it was like 60 or something... :')


----------



## strucked

BlueBear said:


> You should, I'm hoping we get a good amount of information about AC at E3.
> Omg it's on Tuesday isn't it? TWO MORE DAYS?!
> I remember it was like 60 or something... :')



Or it might be on wednesday in the software showcase. Because Nintendo might only present Wii U related stuff in the conference on tuesday and not divert attention towards the 3ds. Although I will be extremely disappointed because I would have to wait another day to get all the juicy details.


----------



## BlueBear

That's true, can someone explain what the software showcase is please, this will be my first E3?
I've watched bits of the previous ones but never fully watched one..

But I'm sure AC will atleast get a mention...


----------



## strucked

BlueBear said:


> That's true, can someone explain what the software showcase is please, this will be my first E3?
> I've watched bits of the previous ones but never fully watched one..
> 
> But I'm sure AC will atleast get a mention...



umm well tbh this is actually the first time Nintendo is hosting 2 conferences (the extra one being the software showcase). Basically this will be a showcase of some or all of the upcoming games for Wii U and 3DS. I'm guessing there will be booths everywhere for every specific game but many people say that the biggest attention will be on the launch titles for the Wii U. But I'm almost certain there will be some sort of booth specifically for animal crossing with trailers and maybe even demos.


----------



## BlueBear

Ahh thanks for that! 
Yeah maybe they'll focus more on AC on Wednesday, but still I'm hoping for there to be a bit on Tuesday to get me all excited for Wednesday


----------



## strucked

BlueBear said:


> Ahh thanks for that!
> Yeah maybe they'll focus more on AC on Wednesday, but still I'm hoping for there to be a bit on Tuesday to get me all excited for Wednesday



Actually there might be some truth in that now that you reminded me. Apparently there's going to be some sort of pre-e3 nintendo direct that will focus on Wii U which is going to air a day before the e3 begins. So that means many details would already be covered giving more space/time for the tuesday's conference to also talk about the 3DS. I'm hoping this is actually the case


----------



## Jake

I'm not gonna make a new thread anymore because i made the spoiler tags in the first post to neaten it up


----------



## BlueBear

So there's gonna be a pre-E3 direct tomorrow? What time would this be please? 

@bidoof, ok fair enough I'm so excited for E3, although there'll probably be about 5 new threads about the same thing because people are too excited to read the other threads haha  actually no, probably not..


----------



## strucked

BlueBear said:


> So there's gonna be a pre-E3 direct tomorrow? What time would this be please?
> 
> @bidoof, ok fair enough I'm so excited for E3, although there'll probably be about 5 new threads about the same thing because people are too excited to read the other threads haha  actually no, probably not..



Yeps, didn't you hear? But anyways this is the link http://e3.nintendo.com/. I don't really know what time it starts at your region so I will let you do the searching up. Mine starts at exactly 8am tomorrow and it sucks because that is exactly the time I leave for school. But oh well.. least it wasn't about the 3ds...


----------



## Jake

cool didn't know about the pre thing


----------



## BlueBear

strucked said:


> Yeps, didn't you hear? But anyways this is the link http://e3.nintendo.com/. I don't really know what time it starts at your region so I will let you do the searching up. Mine starts at exactly 8am tomorrow and it sucks because that is exactly the time I leave for school. But oh well.. least it wasn't about the 3ds...



Thanks for that! 
Oh whatever the time I won't have a problem watching it since we're on half term break for a week 

EDIT: 
It's saying that it's on today at 3pm PDT, which is 10pm GMT. Is this right?


----------



## FaroreGrimm

I really am excited for all the new shops and such. The mall with a city is really cool in my opinion, plus NEW Gracie furniture and clothes! New stuff to spend all the bells I have!


----------



## XenoVII

You know what I am surprised that I have not seen. They have not said anything about: the Able Sisters, the Museum, the Theater, Redd, Harriet, Katrina, Tom's nephews, and GracieGrace. I know they said the city/mall will be based on the one in ACCF, but still. The fact they said nothing about the Able Sisters and the Museum is starting to make me worry. I know that there will be new Gracie designs, but I have heard nothing else.


----------



## Kaiaa

It wouldn't be animal crossing without the Able Sisters and the Museum, I'm pretty sure these will still be in the game and in your town.


----------



## Jake

FaroreGrimm said:


> I really am excited for all the new shops and such. The mall with a city is really cool in my opinion, plus NEW Gracie furniture and clothes! New stuff to spend all the bells I have!


What. Since when have we gotten confirmation about new Gracie series?



XenoVII said:


> You know what I am surprised that I have not seen. They have not said anything about: the Able Sisters, the Museum, the Theater, Redd, Harriet, Katrina, Tom's nephews, and GracieGrace. I know they said the city/mall will be based on the one in ACCF, but still. The fact they said nothing about the Able Sisters and the Museum is starting to make me worry. I know that there will be new Gracie designs, but I have heard nothing else.


It's just the saw as when people said fishing wouldn't be in the game because it wasn't confirmed until like a year after it's unveiling. These are going to be in the game so chill.



Kaiaa said:


> It wouldn't be animal crossing without the Able Sisters and the Museum, I'm pretty sure these will still be in the game and in your town.


This. This is true


----------



## CindaaX

I was just watching a nintendo youtube video that they released on E3 & the person talking said it will be ALMOST ENTIRELY on WiiU and that they will talk about other 3DS games in the UP COMMING future... looks like there may not be anything on Animal Crossing after all


----------



## strucked

CindaaX said:


> I was just watching a nintendo youtube video that they released on E3 & the person talking said it will be ALMOST ENTIRELY on WiiU and that they will talk about other 3DS games in the UP COMMING future... looks like there may not be anything on Animal Crossing after all



That's ridiculous. Wii U might get more attention and focus than the 3DS but both of these systems are the current generation of Nintendo so the 3DS will *DEFINITELY* not be left in the dark. And why wouldn't they stir up some attention for the 3DS? There's more than 17 million people that own a 3DS so it would be a stupid idea if they didn't showcase the upcoming games for it.


----------



## CindaaX

strucked said:


> That's ridiculous. Wii U might get more attention and focus than the 3DS but both of these systems are the current generation of Nintendo so the 3DS will *DEFINITELY* not be left in the dark. And why wouldn't they stir up some attention for the 3DS? There's more than 17 million people that own a 3DS so it would be a stupid idea if they didn't showcase the upcoming games for it.


 i know  they may only talk about games that are coming out soon or completely new games that will be big? before i was so sure they would talk about animal crossing but we never know now :/


----------



## Jake

Guys chill. The WiiU was showcased today, I doubt they'll be discussing it at E3 since they did most of it today - also they're doing round table and they should mention AC3DS there, also if that doesn't happen they usually pop up some screen shots and videos on their website so i *highly* doubt we'll get no info


----------



## BlueBear

Bidoof said:


> Guys chill. The WiiU was showcased today, I doubt they'll be discussing it at E3 since they did most of it today - also they're doing round table and they should mention AC3DS there, also if that doesn't happen they usually pop up some screen shots and videos on their website so i *highly* doubt we'll get no info



We should atleast get a release date or even a release month! 
It's getting too close to fall now to not give us more information.
I actually got worried when I read CindaaX's posts; but Bidoof made sense of the situation so it's all good


----------



## CindaaX

BlueBear said:


> We should atleast get a release date or even a release month!
> It's getting too close to fall now to not give us more information.
> I actually got worried when I read CindaaX's posts; but Bidoof made sense of the situation so it's all good


When i saw the video i was like :O .... i think a release date will be the best because i think if they tell us TOO much it may give the game away because i like to find out new things while playing


----------



## BlueBear

CindaaX said:


> When i saw the video i was like :O .... i think a release date will be the best because i think if they tell us TOO much it may give the game away because i like to find out new things while playing



Yeah I'm the same. 
But even a tiny bit of information would be enough it doesn't have to be big and give away the game, just something small or maybe a new trailer? 

EDIT: they should show the llama in this video (assuming they do a trailer) and reveal her name.


----------



## Justin

Basically what Bidoof said. Even if Animal Crossing isn't highlighted in the main conference there are still lots of places to show it. There's a Software Showcase the next day (June 6th) plus the possibility for videos/screenshots on the official Nintendo sites. It'll be fine. : )


----------



## Kaiaa

CindaaX said:


> I was just watching a nintendo youtube video that they released on E3 & the person talking said it will be ALMOST ENTIRELY on WiiU and that they will talk about other 3DS games in the UP COMMING future... looks like there may not be anything on Animal Crossing after all



If you watched the Nintendo Direct, he said that E3 WILL in fact show off 3DS games. Yes, the majority of Nintendo's time on tv will be over the wii u but they'd be stupid not to shot 3DS stuff. Its a system already out and they will show us stuff, I can promise that.


----------



## MattVariety

Bidoof said:


> I doubt they'll be discussing it at E3 since they did most of it today



Now, who says that everyone will be watching the predirect? I mean, as far as I know, E3 is much more highly viewed, and simply because someone didn't watch the pre-E3 doesn't mean that they wouldn't get any details about the Wii U at the main presentation.

Basically, my prediction is that the majority of Nintendo's E3 Presentation tomorrow will be about the Wii U and its new release titles, while a small (25%) of the presentation will be about upcoming 3DS titles and features. The next day (Software Showcase) will be the day where all the 3DS and Wii U titles are revealed and a plethora of info will be discussed about them, hopefully one of them being AC3DS.


----------



## Justin

It's now been confirmed that the entirety of the Software Showcase on the 6th will be dedicated to the 3DS. So yeah, have no fear we will still see AC3DS information this week! Just not in the main conference tomorrow, that will be dedicated to Wii U. So an extra day to wait, but it will be worth it.

http://www.nintendoworldreport.com/news/30434


----------



## Sam

If you check the menu, there is now a thread on this matter.


----------



## Jake

okay;
if you want to discuss E3, please do so *here*http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...tendo-s-Software-Showcase-to-be-3DS-Exclusive (Sam's thread) or *here* (Justin's E3 thread)

try save this for discussing AC3DS from E3, but not discuss E3 directly; I just want to put this out, because I want to keep this for AC3DS information, so please try keep this in mind.


Not angry (cause that does sound a bit angry) I just want to make sure it doens't get spammed

sure you can post pics/vids here and article from E3 and talk about what was discussed, but don't post crap here like "Nintendo E3 conference is almost here" - but you can say what you want them to discuss at E3;

I don't necessarily want this confirmed at E3, but I hope they add wind or something like that to the game, tree's and flowers shaking every so often, idc but it'd be nice


----------



## BlueBear

Bidoof said:


> I don't necessarily want this confirmed at E3, but I hope they add wind or something like that to the game, tree's and flowers shaking every so often, idc but it'd be nice



Ooh I like this idea! It would add a bit of atmosphere to the town. The waves could also get a bit rougher (not too much of course) when the wind picks up a bit..


----------



## Jake

I was actually thinking waves, but i didn't think it'd work to (too?) well


----------



## strucked

Can somebody freshen up my memory? Is there thunder/lightning in animal crossing?


----------



## BlueBear

Hmm maybe you're right. But I don't mean like huge waves just that the water moves a lot faster than what it would do if the water was calm. Also the fastness of the waves would depend on how strong the wind was?

Edit: @strucked, I don't think so actually, maybe I'm just not that observant though xD


----------



## Jake

It's in CF but you can't really see it, the screen just flashes.

I'm hoping in this one you actually see bolts.


----------



## BlueBear

Bidoof said:


> It's in CF but you can't really see it, the screen just flashes.
> 
> I'm hoping in this one you actually see bolts.



See I didn't play CF that much because it seemed just like a spiffed up WW, that and my Wii broke :/


----------



## violetneko

strucked said:


> Can somebody freshen up my memory? Is there thunder/lightning in animal crossing?



Yup, in all three. I love to go fishing during a thunderstorm; especially at night. :3


----------



## BlueBear

Oh wow I've yet to experience this, it sounds stunning!


----------



## XenoVII

I've done it once in every one but the GC one. This was when I was bad at fishing, though.


----------



## Jake

Okay no AC3DS at E3 but we'll see some at the 3DS conference, please discuss Animal Crossing: Sweet Day here


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

So.... Nothing new huh?
Is this it?
When do we get more info?


----------



## FaroreGrimm

Today there's a 3ds meeting thingy HOPEFULLY they will talk about it there!


----------



## JabuJabule

When exactly is the 3DS conference? I read that they'll only have Mario games there...


----------



## SamXX

The 3DS conference is in 2 and a half hours, right?


----------



## SockHead

SAMwich said:


> The 3DS conference is in 2 and a half hours, right?



It's on in like 3 and a half hours. 9PM EST, 6PM PST


----------



## SamXX

SockHead said:


> It's on in like 3 and a half hours. 9PM EST, 6PM PST



Oh, I guess I'll just see what happened tomorrow then. Thanks.


----------



## XenoVII

I am starting to hear about AC Wii U (no, not Sweet Days, although it does seem interesting). The creator of the series said that he would like to integrate the idea of Miiverse in AC Wii U when it comes out.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

SockHead said:


> It's on in like 3 and a half hours. 9PM EST, 6PM PST



Is there anywhere where everyone can watch it live? Just curious.


----------



## SamXX

MarineStorm said:


> Is there anywhere where everyone can watch it live? Just curious.



Only via your 3DS, I think.


----------



## Jake

no info on AC3DS;

not that surprised though, i was expecting it


----------



## CindaaX

The problem is the longer i have to wait for it the higher expectation i have for the game because all i can think of is that they are taking so damn long because they want to make it perfect


----------



## SamXX

I wouldn't be too surprised if they scrapped AC:3DS and just worked on Animal Crossing for Wii U.


----------



## strucked

SAMwich said:


> I wouldn't be too surprised if they scrapped AC:3DS and just worked on Animal Crossing for Wii U.



that's crazy. it's already been confirmed for a japanese release in fall. by the president. period.


----------



## Jake

CindaaX said:


> The problem is the longer i have to wait for it the higher expectation i have for the game because all i can think of is that they are taking so damn long because they want to make it perfect


i dont have this problem - waiting is easy



SAMwich said:


> I wouldn't be too surprised if they scrapped AC:3DS and just worked on Animal Crossing for Wii U.


either



strucked said:


> that's crazy. it's already been confirmed for a japanese release in fall. by the president. period.


and?
they confirmed it, but it hasn't been released, it is possible, just because they confirmed it doens't make it legit. Things change

Though I'd prefer it on the handheld rather than the console.


----------



## Jake

I removed the spoiler from the first post


----------



## Kaiaa

SAMwich said:


> I wouldn't be too surprised if they scrapped AC:3DS and just worked on Animal Crossing for Wii U.



They wouldn't scrap one of their biggest selling franchises especially if it means an increase in 3DS sales so don't worry about that. They could make one for WiiU but not after a few years and they'd have a hard time topping AC3DS in new features.


----------



## JKDOS

SAMwich said:


> I wouldn't be too surprised if they scrapped AC:3DS and just worked on Animal Crossing for Wii U.



Why would they scrap a game worth millions to make a Nintendo Land *[mini]*game worth $0


----------



## unique

traceguy said:


> Why would they scrap a game worth millions to make a Nintendo Land *[mini]*game worth $0



mr eguchi would be hurt seeing this, creator of animal crossing, who ALSO created nintendo land. rofl


----------



## Jake

I doubt they would scrap it, they've put 2 years of work into the 3DS version


AWW HEY BRO'S!!

RUMORS TIME!!!

people are thinking these are ice-skates;


----------



## joost

Awesome :O what would mean the lakes will freeze. Does that mean ice fishing? And also if they have shoes for ice skating, would there also be flippers for swimming faster in the water?


----------



## Volvagia

Bidoof said:


> I doubt they would scrap it, they've put 2 years of work into the 3DS version
> 
> 
> AWW HEY BRO'S!!
> 
> RUMORS TIME!!!
> 
> people are thinking these are ice-skates;



Sounds plausible :-D I'd love ice skates! Maybe ponds would freeze to make rinks?


----------



## Jake

people are saying the water inside the cave will freeze


----------



## SonicHyuga

Huh, that's an interesting idea. Makes sense, seeing as you don't swim in cold weather.


----------



## unique

Bidoof said:


> people are saying the water inside the cave will freeze



I rather have a big pond in the town which freezes during winter. but I wouldn't mind the cave either


----------



## Jake

I'd prefer the cave IMO - pond would take up too much space, but I wouldn't mind a pond


----------



## unique

Bidoof said:


> I'd prefer the cave IMO - pond would take up too much space, but I wouldn't mind a pond



yeah well the town's going to be bigger so space won't be a problem. And i wouldn't want to sail on a boat everytime to get to the cave just to ice-skate. not that it's a bad idea but it's just too bothersome.


----------



## Gandalf

if they have bigger ponds, they better bring back lily pads and such.. that would be awesome


----------



## unique

PurplePikmin said:


> ... better bring back lily pads and such..



the game had lily pads? O__O"

from the cf version? Cus i never saw it in ww or gc.


----------



## Gandalf

unique said:


> the game had lily pads? O__O"
> 
> from the cf version? Cus i never saw it in ww or gc.



I know that there were lily pads in animal forest for n64, so I guess they were in the gamecube version as well. They weren't in city folk though


----------



## Jake

unique said:


> yeah well the town's going to be bigger so space won't be a problem. And i wouldn't want to sail on a boat everytime to get to the cave just to ice-skate. not that it's a bad idea but it's just too bothersome.


Yes but I'd prefer the space for other stuff;
that map is like a year old or something (actually I think it's 6 months old irdk)
there might be a path to the cave now, who knows.



PurplePikmin said:


> if they have bigger ponds, they better bring back lily pads and such.. that would be awesome


Yeah I really want lily pads


----------



## unique

Bidoof said:


> Yes but I'd prefer the space for other stuff;
> that map is like a year old or something (actually I think it's 6 months old irdk)
> there might be a path to the cave now, who knows.



Good i want them to change the map. I want cliffs in the game like what they did in cf. Then my house will be built on top and i will have the best view of the ocean and the town.


----------



## Jake

unique said:


> Good i want them to change the map. I want cliffs in the game like what they did in cf. Then my house will be built on top and i will have the best view of the ocean and the town.


yeah a lot of people didnt like that map for those reasons


----------



## Kaiaa

PurplePikmin said:


> I know that there were lily pads in animal forest for n64, so I guess they were in the gamecube version as well. They weren't in city folk though



I know for sure that there were lily pads in GC version. They are always just off to the side of one of your docks.


----------



## joost

Haha would be awesome if in acc 3ds you could sneak up with your net while swimming and catch dragonflies who land on the lily pads.


----------



## unique

joost said:


> Haha would be awesome if in acc 3ds you could sneak up with your net while swimming and catch dragonflies who land on the lily pads.



doubt that would happen. if there are more bugs in the ponds then maybe it might be a good idea


----------



## Gandalf

unique said:


> doubt that would happen. if there are more bugs in the ponds then maybe it might be a good idea



More bugs and fish that appear in ponds would be cool. they could have more smelts and rainbow fish and other little ones that you catch from the pond and put in a new tank in the museum..


----------



## unique

PurplePikmin said:


> More bugs and fish that appear in ponds would be cool. they could have more smelts and rainbow fish and other little ones that you catch from the pond and put in a new tank in the museum..



you can wade in the pond and use your net to catch. As for bugs in the pond.. maybe dragonflies, pond skaters, mayflies, even water spiders and water scorpions.


----------



## Jake

PurplePikmin said:


> More bugs and fish that appear in ponds would be cool. they could have more smelts and rainbow fish and other little ones that you catch from the pond and put in a new tank in the museum..



i'm pretty certain we'll get more fish and bugs


----------



## Pinku

Look out for a NINTENDO DIRECT BROADCAST in the next 24 hours *fingers crossed for ac3ds*


----------



## Jake

There should be information shown to us there


----------



## JKDOS

I hope they show AC;3D and im not trying to jinx it...

Also, i'll probably be still at work when it goes live :O


----------



## Jake

I'd be surprised if they dont show AC3DS


----------



## JKDOS

Bidoof said:


> I'd be surprised if they dont show AC3DS



I wouldn't be. Do to the fact that they have made no effort at E3 and the emails all say the something. "We are unable to release any public info at this time" But fingers crossed. I'll be looking foward to the rerun when I my shift ends.


----------



## Jake

traceguy said:


> I wouldn't be. Do to the fact that they have made no effort at E3 and the emails all say the something. "We are unable to release any public info at this time" But fingers crossed. I'll be looking foward to the rerun when I my shift ends.



the Nintendo direct is for games for the 3DS which wern't showed at E3.
they said that because people emailed Nintendo America, and it's Nintendo of Japan they need to contact, America knows nothing


----------



## unique

traceguy said:


> I wouldn't be. Do to the fact that they have made no effort at E3 and the emails all say the something. "We are unable to release any public info at this time" But fingers crossed. I'll be looking foward to the rerun when I my shift ends.



e3 doesnt mean anything, it doesnt focus on the japanese audience. This is a japanese nintendo direct and since the game is coming out this year (for japan, if it still is) then i'm expecting animal crossing.


----------



## Envy

unique said:


> e3 doesnt mean anything, it doesnt focus on the japanese audience.



But here's the problem:

Historically since the Animal Crossing series was brought to the US, the AC games have been released VERY close to their Japanese release dates. Animal Crossing 3DS not showing up at E3 2012 in any, way, shape or form (not even in the upcoming games list for the 3DS) pretty much seals it as having been delayed until 2013. If that's so, it follows that it probably has been delayed for Japan as well, given the history of releasing AC games since they have started coming here.

I could be wrong, but seriously, don't be surprised if it is delayed for Japan and doesn't show up here at all.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am still really liking the fact that you are now able to swim in Animal Crossing 3D, but I certainly hope that there aren't any pirahna's in the game like there are in Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube


----------



## unique

Envy said:


> But here's the problem:
> 
> Historically since the Animal Crossing series was brought to the US, the AC games have been released VERY close to their Japanese release dates. Animal Crossing 3DS not showing up at E3 2012 in any, way, shape or form (not even in the upcoming games list for the 3DS) pretty much seals it as having been delayed until 2013. If that's so, it follows that it probably has been delayed for Japan as well, given the history of releasing AC games since they have started coming here.
> 
> I could be wrong, but seriously, don't be surprised if it is delayed for Japan and doesn't show up here at all.



no. you can't look at it _historically_. I can look at pokemon ruby and sapphire historically and its remake was meant to be out this year to celebrate its 10 year anniversary, but what do we get instead? exactly, doesn't prove anything. Just because its been delayed for US doesn't mean the same thing for japan. It's probably delayed for other regions right now because of the translations and bugs (probably).


----------



## Envy

unique said:


> no. you can't look at it _historically_. I can look at pokemon ruby and sapphire historically and its remake was meant to be out this year to celebrate its 10 year anniversary, but what do we get instead? exactly, doesn't prove anything. Just because its been delayed for US doesn't mean the same thing for japan. It's probably delayed for other regions right now because of the translations and bugs (probably).



Of course, patterns can and do change, but they don't _always_. I'm saying don't be shocked if it has been delayed and doesn't show up, because it looks like that's probably what will happen.


----------



## Jake

flame about this somewhere else


----------



## Envy

Bidoof said:


> flame about this somewhere else



Who's 'flaming' here? =/


----------



## Jake

The point is, this thread is for AC3DS;
not to get ll technical with "chromosome here chromosome there" discussing their patterns and stuff.
it's getting off topic and you're going to get it locked like the previous, so i'm asking nicely, to please stop.


----------



## Superpenguin

Does anyone else you can go behind that one waterfall at the beach?


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> Does anyone else you can go behind that one waterfall at the beach?



what?


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> what?



Just trying to get off the flame war.


----------



## Jake

but what you said didnt make sense


----------



## Superpenguin

Have you seen the map, there is a waterfall that seems you can go behind it.


----------



## Berry

The waterfall does look a little bit weird... It doesn't look natural in my opinion and could be really a 'hint' that you can go behind it, otherwise you wouldn't  be able to see the rest of the beach because there is no bridge and you can't just cross the river now, or can you? Swimming in the river would be kind of interesting


----------



## Superpenguin

I don't think you can swim in the river you can probably only get to swim by jumping off the dock and to get to the river you'd have to swim up the waterfall. But you might be able to swim in Rivers who knows.


----------



## Jake

Hey babes. I'll update this in an hour or so.


----------



## Bio kraken

Nintendo just take my money. Iv'e had around ?100 tucked away just for animal crossing 3DS for about 1 1/2 years now


----------



## Superpenguin

Bio kraken said:


> Nintendo just take my money. Iv'e had around ?100 tucked away just for animal crossing 3DS for about 1 1/2 years now



I have a gift card that is like two years old from christmas that I have been waiting to use on animal crossing.


----------



## Kip

I'm not sure if anyone has said this yet but the one running tom nooks shop in the video is Timmy.



As the player, you will make the village as you please.
You will be appointed as mayor of the village
As mayor you will will carry out various public activities
Everyone in the village is interactable and will continue to be the soul of the village
There will be new types of villagers and old ones returning
Characters have more rich personalities
Across the village line is the mall
Ranging from shop to shop are familiar tools
You can go back and forth between friend's towns
Houses will appear via streetpass more appear as more are passed
You may tour their homes
The new new work shop has been created to significatly increase decorating
Not only can you customize the inside of your house, but also the entire house to your liking
But in the use of our own items, it is up to us to demonstrate the individuality of our own room


----------



## JabuJabule

Rowan, Queenie, new Rhino, secretary.


Bench in action, cherry tree. Cafe?, and Kitt.


Lamppost reflecting off of girls face, rock, trees. Nighttime.


Lamppost buying, tells you how many squares it takes up.


Entering town, I'm guessing right from the start. Reminds me of when you come in front the gate over DS to DS/WiFi. Porter(?) is back, flag, and a clock.

I have more.


----------



## JabuJabule

New male horse (My favorite! ). White and brown, with light pinkish snout. Blue ears, and dark blue ring around his arm. Love you <333 


New male rabbit. Just plain black. Pink ears. Has light colored eyebrows.


New squirrel. Looks angry, orange and yellow with freckles? Green ears.


New female deer/doe. Brown/orange with pink ears. Tannish endings. So cute. 


New female mouse. Blonde hair, ears are like a pink bow. light greenish body. Black nose.


----------



## Superpenguin

Please hare more. Though the only thing I didn't already know was that it told you how many squares the lamppost took up that Is neat.


----------



## JabuJabule

One more, for now.


A solar panel! Most definitely a town decoration.

What does "hare" mean in your context?


----------



## Superpenguin

Neat, and when I said that the outdoor decor could only go on mud areas, I see I was wrong, the mud comes up around the object after it is places.


Oops hate means share sometimes autocorrect fails lol.


----------



## JabuJabule

Working on it now! 

Edit - 


Ables now sells pants and shorts! No more umbrellas or accessories, however.


Jay returns, shocked as ever!


Katrina in a new spell...the character now sits down during her rituals.


Kicks new shop. He sells both leg items (Socks, stockings) and footwear (Sandals, shoes, etc)


Leaving town, I'm guessing.


----------



## JabuJabule

One of the new houses. My personal favorite out of the ones they showed!  Notice the paneling of the roof, and the beautiful fencing. Very elegant, just like how I like it. I think I'm going to make my house look like this one. 


A new polka dot set? The girl matches too! Might be a custom set, if they allow you to do so.


Running to the shopping mall. I'm guessing the railings go down at a certain point, and until the train leaves you can't go to the city?


A new samurai movie set...set?  I like it. Notice the wigs come back as well.


Streetpass area, where you can see people's houses, and what their character looked like at the time! Notice the guy with the white hair has "Ugg" like boots, with the fur.


----------



## JabuJabule

Nook Cranny, being run by Timmy (Since Tom is running the Real Estate Agency now!) You can see paper, wallpaper, a sold out sign, a chair, tools, cleaning supplies on the wall, and an unknown brown item (Shaped like a fortune cookie? Might be a tree sapling.)


On WiFi/3DS to 3DS. A rock, pond, wooden pole on the top left (?). The new cafe(?), it has a "special board outside of it, after all. And a new grapevine? It might be a town decoration.


New items! A flat screen TV, Wii Fit Balance Board, a cup, bowl of sou (Maybe both from the cafe?!)


A new underwater set. Looks nice and girly. I love the lamp. 


New bookcase, old Exotic Lamp and Dresser. Green Wall and Pastel Rug. New wall item, very high up. (Exotic couch in the bottom right! This new wall item might be part of it, if it's bunched with this item set. Maybe...)

That's it!


----------



## Superpenguin

Do you think only simple furniture items can be customized because I would be weird if customizing every single type of lamp, understandable if you can customize both a table and floor lamp though


----------



## JabuJabule

I'm not sure. In all honesty, I don't like how you can edit items. It kind of makes the item sets pointless...and I didn't like the heart design from an earlier trailer.


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah I didn't like that, I think they changed it so you can only customize the simplest forms of each type of furniture.


----------



## Riceicle

JabuJabule said:


> View attachment 923
> Running to the city. I'm guessing the railings go down at a certain point, and until the train leaves you can't go to the city?



Not the city, your running to the mall where most of the shops are located, it seems to be replacing city (Someone translated the Japan Trailer)


----------



## Superpenguin

Mall and city I basically the same thing,


----------



## JabuJabule

Ah, thank you. I'll edit it!


----------



## Kip

I translated some names and this is what came of it

*Doremi*






*Chris*






*Amamiso
*




*Chiyuuko*





*Okashipi*





NOTE: these may not be the real names but some of them seem legit
I used Japanese characters/letters and pieced theme together and translated em


----------



## Superpenguin

Aw man you beat me to it, where did you translate it at? I want to help.


----------



## JabuJabule

Ahhh, Okashipi...my new avatar!


----------



## Superpenguin

I think those are the Japanese pronunciations still just with English characters except for of course Chris.


----------



## SockHead

JabuJabule said:


> One more, for now.
> 
> View attachment 915
> A solar panel! Most definitely a town decoration.
> 
> What does "hare" mean in your context?



I think this is gonna help power your street lamps in your town.


----------



## Keenan

JabuJabule said:


> One more, for now.
> 
> View attachment 915
> A solar panel! Most definitely a town decoration.


That's just awesome. The customization seems like it will be great.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

JabuJabule said:


> View attachment 905
> Rowan, Queenie, new Rhino, secretary.
> 
> View attachment 906
> Bench in action, cherry tree. Cafe?, and Kitt.
> 
> View attachment 907
> Lamppost reflecting off of girls face, rock, trees. Nighttime.
> 
> View attachment 908
> Lamppost buying, tells you how many squares it takes up.
> 
> View attachment 909
> Entering town, I'm guessing right from the start. Reminds me of when you come in front the gate over DS to DS/WiFi. Porter(?) is back, flag, and a clock.
> 
> I have more.



where did you get all these?


----------



## Superpenguin

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> where did you get all these?


Screenshots from the newest video.


----------



## Jake

Spoiler: long post okay?






Kip said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has said this yet but the one running tom nooks shop in the video is Timmy.
> 
> 
> 
> As the player, you will make the village as you please.
> You will be appointed as mayor of the village
> As mayor you will will carry out various public activities
> Everyone in the village is interactable and will continue to be the soul of the village
> There will be new types of villagers and old ones returning
> Characters have more rich personalities
> Across the village line is the mall
> Ranging from shop to shop are familiar tools
> You can go back and forth between friend's towns
> Houses will appear via streetpass more appear as more are passed
> You may tour their homes
> The new new work shop has been created to significatly increase decorating
> Not only can you customize the inside of your house, but also the entire house to your liking
> But in the use of our own items, it is up to us to demonstrate the individuality of our own room


Justin posted it somewhere



JabuJabule said:


> View attachment 905
> Rowan, Queenie, new Rhino, secretary.
> 
> View attachment 906
> Bench in action, cherry tree. Cafe?, and Kitt.
> 
> View attachment 907
> Lamppost reflecting off of girls face, rock, trees. Nighttime.
> 
> View attachment 908
> Lamppost buying, tells you how many squares it takes up.
> 
> View attachment 909
> Entering town, I'm guessing right from the start. Reminds me of when you come in front the gate over DS to DS/WiFi. Porter(?) is back, flag, and a clock.
> 
> I have more.





JabuJabule said:


> View attachment 910
> New male horse (My favorite! ). White and brown, with light pinkish snout. Blue ears, and dark blue ring around his arm. Love you <333
> 
> View attachment 911
> New male rabbit. Just plain black. Pink ears. Has light colored eyebrows.
> 
> View attachment 912
> New squirrel. Looks angry, orange and yellow with freckles? Green ears.
> 
> View attachment 913
> New female deer/doe. Brown/orange with pink ears. Tannish endings. So cute.
> 
> View attachment 914
> New female mouse. Blonde hair, ears are like a pink bow. light greenish body. Black nose.





JabuJabule said:


> One more, for now.
> 
> View attachment 915
> A solar panel! Most definitely a town decoration.
> 
> What does "hare" mean in your context?





JabuJabule said:


> Working on it now!
> 
> Edit -
> 
> View attachment 916
> Ables now sells pants and shorts! No more umbrellas or accessories, however.
> 
> View attachment 917
> Jay returns, shocked as ever!
> 
> View attachment 918
> Katrina in a new spell...the character now sits down during her rituals.
> 
> View attachment 919
> Kicks new shop. He sells both leg items (Socks, stockings) and footwear (Sandals, shoes, etc)
> 
> View attachment 920
> Leaving town, I'm guessing.





JabuJabule said:


> View attachment 921
> One of the new houses. My personal favorite out of the ones they showed!  Notice the paneling of the roof, and the beautiful fencing. Very elegant, just like how I like it. I think I'm going to make my house look like this one.
> 
> View attachment 922
> A new polka dot set? The girl matches too! Might be a custom set, if they allow you to do so.
> 
> View attachment 923
> Running to the shopping mall. I'm guessing the railings go down at a certain point, and until the train leaves you can't go to the city?
> 
> View attachment 924
> A new samurai movie set...set?  I like it. Notice the wigs come back as well.
> 
> View attachment 925
> Streetpass area, where you can see people's houses, and what their character looked like at the time! Notice the guy with the white hair has "Ugg" like boots, with the fur.





JabuJabule said:


> View attachment 926
> Nook Cranny, being run by Timmy (Since Tom is running the Real Estate Agency now!) You can see paper, wallpaper, a sold out sign, a chair, tools, cleaning supplies on the wall, and an unknown brown item (Shaped like a fortune cookie? Might be a tree sapling.)
> 
> View attachment 927
> On WiFi/3DS to 3DS. A rock, pond, wooden pole on the top left (?). The new cafe(?), it has a "special board outside of it, after all. And a new grapevine? It might be a town decoration.
> 
> View attachment 928
> New items! A flat screen TV, Wii Fit Balance Board, a cup, bowl of sou (Maybe both from the cafe?!)
> 
> View attachment 929
> A new underwater set. Looks nice and girly. I love the lamp.
> 
> View attachment 930
> New bookcase, old Exotic Lamp and Dresser. Green Wall and Pastel Rug. New wall item, very high up. (Exotic couch in the bottom right! This new wall item might be part of it, if it's bunched with this item set. Maybe...)
> 
> That's it!


Thanks for this, but next time could you edit instead of making several posts



Kip said:


> I translated some names and this is what came of it
> 
> *Doremi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amamiso
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chiyuuko*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Okashipi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: these may not be the real names but some of them seem legit
> I used Japanese characters/letters and pieced theme together and translated em


yeah they're probably not the english names but w/e



Will be adding JabuJabule's and Kip's notes to the first post soon
Done. go check it out


----------



## JabuJabule

Sorry, I could only add 5 pictures per post. :/


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

I'm not sure if this has been discussed yet, but did anyone notice the fire extinguisher near the train stop? I wonder if it's just for decoration or if it has a purpose.


----------



## Superpenguin

Pretty sure it's just a decoration, I doubt it would ever cath on fire


----------



## Volvagia

I'm not sure if this was mentioned, but I noticed some new face styles. It was like the AAB face from WW, but in blue-gray and hazel, I also saw it in black.
The characters also wear long-sleeved and sleeveless shirts, as oppose to only t-shirts.


----------



## Envy

Options when opening up conversations with villagers has pretty much been confirmed.

This guy translated what the villagers said in this trailer, and at 2:23 he translates a conversation opening up where the villager asks, "Hey, what business do you have?" and you hear the sound of the player choosing an option.

It's great to know that Nintendo got that right!


----------



## Jake

JabuJabule said:


> Sorry, I could only add 5 pictures per post. :/


next time use the  code and you can put more pics in a post (:

[QUOTE="MarineStorm, post: 1242650, member: 4986"][FONT=Trebuchet MS]I'm not sure if this has been discussed yet, but did anyone notice the fire extinguisher near the train stop? I wonder if it's just for decoration or if it has a purpose. :o[/FONT][/QUOTE]
yeah i saw this too, I'm pretty sure it's decoration

[QUOTE="Superpenguin, post: 1242651, member: 5851"]Pretty sure it's just a decoration, I doubt it would ever cath on fire[/QUOTE]
this, i highly doubt it'd catch fire

[QUOTE="Volvagia, post: 1242664, member: 5618"]I'm not sure if this was mentioned, but I noticed some new face styles. It was like the AAB face from WW, but in blue-gray and hazel, I also saw it in black.
The characters also wear long-sleeved and sleeveless shirts, as oppose to only t-shirts.[/QUOTE]
yeah i saw this but i'm gonna check this out again


----------



## JabuJabule

Bidoof said:


> yeah i saw this but i'm gonna check this out again



Can you post a pic if you find it? This interests me...


----------



## Jake

yeah, just give me a few minutes


----------



## JabuJabule

Okay, thank you! Good luck on finding it, too. :3


----------



## Kip

It turns out that Dorimi & Chris are the actual names of those Animals. Not sure about the others though


----------



## AnimalCrossing3DS

Just preordered this game 2 day


----------



## Frisket

I have a question (I pretty much joined after much lurking just to ask it!) I know that we've seen the Harvest furniture stuff - but is there a chance those sorts of holidays have since been scrapped? To me the major downfall of Wild World was a lack of those holidays - I really missed Jingle and Jack and the others. I really loved Zipper in City Folk, etc. Are we sure there are holidays in Jump Out or is it just speculation at this point?


----------



## Jake

Frisket said:


> I have a question (I pretty much joined after much lurking just to ask it!) I know that we've seen the Harvest furniture stuff - but is there a chance those sorts of holidays have since been scrapped? To me the major downfall of Wild World was a lack of those holidays - I really missed Jingle and Jack and the others. I really loved Zipper in City Folk, etc. Are we sure there are holidays in Jump Out or is it just speculation at this point?



i'm pretty sure all holidays would return, even though it hasnt been confirmed


----------



## unique

Frisket said:


> I have a question (I pretty much joined after much lurking just to ask it!) I know that we've seen the Harvest furniture stuff - but is there a chance those sorts of holidays have since been scrapped? To me the major downfall of Wild World was a lack of those holidays - I really missed Jingle and Jack and the others. I really loved Zipper in City Folk, etc. Are we sure there are holidays in Jump Out or is it just speculation at this point?



probably most if not all events/holidays will be returning. it would be kinda pointless being the mayor managing only a minimal amount of events in the game.


----------



## BlueBear

unique said:


> probably most if not all events/holidays will be returning. it would be kinda pointless being the mayor managing only a minimal amount of events in the game.



Agreed.


----------



## Superpenguin

I will consider the release date to be clsoe when they show the cover art for the box.


----------



## Volvagia

i hope all the events will return


----------



## Superpenguin

unique said:


> probably most if not all events/holidays will be returning. it would be kinda pointless being the mayor managing only a minimal amount of events in the game.



Yes, well lets not forget, though it can hold more data than the DS, it still cannot hold as much as a home system, correct me if I am wrong though, I just never read or saw anywhere that it can hold as much as a home system.


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> I will consider the release date to be clsoe when they show the cover art for the box.



most box arts are released a few months before the game


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> most box arts are released a few months before the game


A few months is close in my eyes, it's much closer than two yeara


----------



## unique

Bidoof said:


> most box arts are released a few months before the game



i'm actually more excited seeing what the box art looks like than anymore trailers/gameplay. lol i think they've told us enough imo


----------



## JabuJabule

I,  for one am just excited for what the name's going to be. xD


----------



## unique

oh same! almost forgot about that.


----------



## JabuJabule

I really doubt it's going to be something even CLOSE to the Japanese name, Jump Out.
I can't really think of a name at all, actually.


----------



## Superpenguin

I bet the name will have something to deal with the new customizeable options, like "AC: Your World". I heard some people say it will be called, "AC: New Frontier", as well.


----------



## X66x66

Superpenguin said:


> I bet the name will have something to deal with the new customizeable options, like "AC: Your World". I heard some people say it will be called, "AC: New Frontier", as well.



New Frontier was just a fan name that won a box art contest on ACC


----------



## Superpenguin

Oh ok, well to me the name should still deal with the customizeable options or the fact that you are mayor.


----------



## Jake

unique said:


> i'm actually more excited seeing what the box art looks like than anymore trailers/gameplay. lol i think they've told us enough imo


i want both



JabuJabule said:


> I,  for one am just excited for what the name's going to be. xD


same



JabuJabule said:


> I really doubt it's going to be something even CLOSE to the Japanese name, Jump Out.
> I can't really think of a name at all, actually.


yea if its anything crappy... imma b m4d



Superpenguin said:


> I bet the name will have something to deal with the new customizeable options, like "AC: Your World". I heard some people say it will be called, "AC: New Frontier", as well.


As said below;


X66x66 said:


> New Frontier was just a fan name that won a box art contest on ACC


also New Frontier has been going around for a few years now


----------



## Prof Gallows

The title is going to refer to what is new in the game most specifically probably. Like the previous titles.

Wild World= Big feature was Wifi and multiplayer, thus the name was a pull on the wild world, being able to connect to anyone anywhere.
City Folk/Let's go to the City= Obvious. lol.

So.. go with that? I really hope that they don't pull off a crappy title like Jump Out for the english version. At least make the title involve something IN the game itself, not the console you're playing it on.


----------



## Jake

Please no Jump Out or Mayor


----------



## ACking

I need to pre-order this game soon! Sry, didn't mean to spam on this thread...


----------



## Jake

I'm not gonna preorder for a while


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm going to ruin it for everyone now.

Animal Crossing Jump Out: "Because the animals don't wear pants either."


it's a flashing joke. loooool.
[size=-5]please don't ban me.[/size]


----------



## Superpenguin

Jump Out also refers to the streetpass capabilities.


----------



## Jake

What, how?


----------



## XenoVII

I doubt that the title "Jump Out" would stick to the western game. Not to be rude, but something tells me Europe might get a really stupid title again (sorry to remind you guys of CF/LGttC). The US has a better chance of getting a better title than Europe (again, sorry). But no matter what the title, I am still buying it.


----------



## unique

XenoVII said:


> I doubt that the title "Jump Out" would stick to the western game. Not to be rude, but something tells me Europe might get a really stupid title again (sorry to remind you guys of CF/LGttC). The US has a better chance of getting a better title than Europe (again, sorry). But no matter what the title, I am still buying it.



europe only got that title because the word "folk" wouldn't agree with their accent/pronunciation.


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> What, how?



Cause it's wireless, you "jump out" and meet new people via streetpass and spotpass, I know I heard Nintendo mention it, but I forgot where.


----------



## Jake

oh, seems kinda tacky


----------



## Superpenguin

I know, I'd prefer a title about what is new in the game itself.


----------



## unique

Superpenguin said:


> Cause it's wireless, you "jump out" and meet new people via streetpass and spotpass, I know I heard Nintendo mention it, but I forgot where.



i think i saw that being mentioned in the roundtable. One of the developers said that they hoped that players would go out more and use the streetpass features. So i see where the "jump out" is coming from... but its more focused on streetpass than spotpass.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

Prof Gallows said:


> Animal Crossing Jump Out: "Because the animals don't wear pants either."



well, this IS a true statement.


----------



## FaroreGrimm

Well I knew there was some new AC info so I checked Justin's Blog and YES my hunch was right! First of all love the train station etc., I am fully convinced WW house style is returning, love the way you can customize the outside of you house! It's so freakin awesome! Plus I KNEW I KNEW THERE WAS PURPLE HAIR!!!!! I knew they were going to add that and I was right! Plus I guess black hair will finally be included. That awesome under the sea furniture set is probably GracieGrace, because it looks too fancy for Nook. anything else I missed well idk and time to watch that trailer for the millionth time!


----------



## JabuJabule

FaroreGrimm said:


> Well I knew there was some new AC info so I checked Justin's Blog and YES my hunch was right! First of all love the train station etc., I am fully convinced WW house style is returning, love the way you can customize the outside of you house! It's so freakin awesome! Plus I KNEW I KNEW THERE WAS PURPLE HAIR!!!!! I knew they were going to add that and I was right! Plus I guess black hair will finally be included. That awesome under the sea furniture set is probably GracieGrace, because it looks too fancy for Nook. anything else I missed well idk and time to watch that trailer for the millionth time!



Purple and black hair?! Where did you see that?


----------



## Prof Gallows

JabuJabule said:


> Purple and black hair?! Where did you see that?









Didn't see the black hair though, but I wouldn't doubt it.


----------



## Superpenguin

Aw, I see the purple hair, don't see the black though, and I don't think the shell furniture is graciegrace, at least I doubt it.


----------



## JabuJabule

Prof Gallows said:


> Didn't see the black hair though, but I wouldn't doubt it.



Oh yes! I noticed that, but completely disregarded it. Whoops!
It looks great...that'll be my new hair color for awhile!

My favorite hairstyle...





With purple would look amazing, instead of my average light brown hair! So excited!  Yaaaay!!!! I love purple!!! It's the perfect shade!!!! 

...I realized I'm freaking out over one tiny color. xD


----------



## Superpenguin

AC3DS is definitely the AC game where I will go a bit more extreme, I always kept my hair color brown, but now I actually want to spice it up with different outfits, I don't know why I always kept my hair the same...


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Didn't see the black hair though, but I wouldn't doubt it.



never noticed this. Thanks for that


----------



## Prof Gallows

You guys might wanna go over that trailer again with the speed lowered some, or pause it at moments.
There is a lot of stuff in there you probably wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## Jake

I've gone through it a few times, i guess there's more stuff i still need to notice


----------



## Envy

FaroreGrimm said:


> Plus I guess black hair will finally be included.



You guess, or you actually saw it somewhere?

I looked at the most recent trailer really closely, I couldn't see any black hair. Although the male playable character with the hat touring the Streetpass houses might have black hair. It's most likely just dark brown.


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah, purple hair is there, but I don't see any black, but black is a way more common color than purple so it's probably there.


----------



## Jake

I hope Black is in the game


----------



## Superpenguin

I wonder what other hairstyles wil lbe in it.


----------



## FaroreGrimm

Envy said:


> You guess, or you actually saw it somewhere?
> 
> I looked at the most recent trailer really closely, I couldn't see any black hair. Although the male playable character with the hat touring the Streetpass houses might have black hair. It's most likely just dark brown.



I guessed. It will probably be included because what Superpenguin said:



Superpenguin said:


> Yeah, purple hair is there, but I don't see any black, but black is a way more common color than purple so it's probably there.



Yeah but I am pretty excited for all the new stuff. Just imagine we still don't know everything about the game and it already looks really epic!


----------



## Superpenguin

I just hope they give us more travelers that can visit during the week. In city folk there was only saharah, Wendell, and I guess you can include Joan and Gulliver and the WiFi folks, and maybe Wisp as well, but they need to add more, cause most likely these travelers could've upgraded to their own stores as well.


----------



## JabuJabule

Superpenguin said:


> I just hope they give us more travelers that can visit during the week. In city folk there was only saharah, Wendell, and I guess you can include Joan and Gulliver and the WiFi folks, and maybe Wisp as well, but they need to add more, cause most likely these travelers could've upgraded to their own stores as well.



I might be wrong, but Katrina and Redd might be moved out of the city. Or at least I hope so...


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah Katrina's inside area looked more rounded, but I think it always looks like that, and there hasn't been info on Redd yet, but he is a classic.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm positive Redd will be in the game, they wouldn't leave him out.


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah, I wonder how we will have to get access to his shop this time around...


----------



## Prof Gallows

Big post incoming.

I decided to take some screenshots to point out things people might have missed.






The bulletin board will be outside of the train station.





Buried items now show as dark brown stars instead of the previous light brown.





Showing again the buried item marker, and also the fountain in the back that you will seemingly be able to place wherever you please.





This image is what I would like to know the most about. This isn't a house, but a new store looking building. Note the board outside.





and again, note the recycling sign beside of that board. Also, upon further investigation, those are in fact grapes or blueberries. I went onto a few japanese message boards and asked around and they believe that the pink building will be some sort of smoothie shop.

Thoughts?


----------



## X66x66

I think it's a cafe, which could possibly sell smoothies too!


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> Big post incoming.
> 
> I decided to take some screenshots to point out things people might have missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bulletin board will be outside of the train station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buried items now show as dark brown stars instead of the previous light brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing again the buried item marker, and also the fountain in the back that you will seemingly be able to place wherever you please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image is what I would like to know the most about. This isn't a house, but a new store looking building. Note the board outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and again, note the recycling sign beside of that board. Also, upon further investigation, those are in fact grapes or blueberries. I went onto a few japanese message boards and asked around and they believe that the pink building will be some sort of smoothie shop.
> 
> Thoughts?



Lol, I actually knew most of that stuff, I actually pointed out the buleltin oard sometime on this thread or another one. Also, you should keep asking about stuff on the Japanese Message boards, see what they say. I didn't see the dig spot in the picture with the fountain though, good catch.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I have been, I visit them just as often as I do TBT.
Right now everyone is pretty much in the same boat; just curious and guessing. But it's good to get an outside opinion sometimes.

but they seem hellbent on the fact that those are either grapes or blueberries, which is great if we can make them into smoothies.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> I have been, I visit them just as often as I do TBT.
> Right now everyone is pretty much in the same boat; just curious and guessing. But it's good to get an outside opinion sometimes.
> 
> but they seem hellbent on the fact that those are either grapes or blueberries, which is great if we can make them into smoothies.



I don't mind if the person running the smoothie shop if it is a smoothie shop mentions fresh grapes in the smoothies or something, but I just don't want this to turn into a Harvest Moon game where we pick the fruit and cook with it to make smoothies and other stuff.


----------



## X66x66

Superpenguin said:


> I don't mind if the person running the smoothie shop if it is a smoothie shop mentions fresh grapes in the smoothies or something, but I just don't want this to turn into a Harvest Moon game where we pick the fruit and cook with it to make smoothies and other stuff.



Agreed. There are just some things that Animal Crossing should NOT have


----------



## Prof Gallows

I agree. I imagine it'll work exactly the same as any other fruit in AC.
As much as I love HM, incorporating that into AC just wouldn't work, but a smoothie shop goes well in AC if it's an actual shop.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> I agree. I imagine it'll work exactly the same as any other fruit in AC.
> As much as I love HM, incorporating that into AC just wouldn't work, but a smoothie shop goes well in AC if it's an actual shop.



Yeah, like I am fine if the character mentions. "I just picked thoe blueberries outside my door, and put them right in my smoothies because they were so fresh", or something like that, just as long as we don't get the same ability, there just some things that AC can't and should NEVER have, the ability to cook is just a major one.


----------



## X66x66

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah, like I am fine if the character mentions. "I just picked thoe blueberries outside my door, and put them right in my smoothies because they were so fresh", or something like that, just as long as we don't get the same ability, there just some things that AC can't and should NEVER have, the ability to cook is just a major one.



Yes. And any sort of hunger meter. There should be a topic about stuff we DON'T want in ac3ds


----------



## Prof Gallows

Since it's outside I would imagine the player has to pick it and bring it to the person in the shop if that's the case.
But like I said, it'd probably work like any other fruit, so you'd most likely be able to make them out of cherries, apples, pears, coconuts, oranges, etc as well. and if it comes down to it, you could just sell the fruit too. lol


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> Since it's outside I would imagine the player has to pick it and bring it to the person in the shop if that's the case.
> But like I said, it'd probably work like any other fruit, so you'd most likely be able to make them out of cherries, apples, pears, coconuts, oranges, etc as well. and if it comes down to it, you could just sell the fruit too. lol



We don't even know if it IS a new type of fruit, cause really, it doesn't seem like something you can just plant, so I am sure it's only there for decoration.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Could be, but you never know. I wouldn't put it past them to make it purely aesthetic but I'd really like for it to be usable.
and it could be something you just plant, as far as we know it could be available somewhere or it could just show up naturally.

I'm for more usable content, but aesthetics are cool too, just not as.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> Could be, but you never know. I wouldn't put it past them to make it purely aesthetic but I'd really like for it to be usable.
> and it could be something you just plant, as far as we know it could be available somewhere or it could just show up naturally.
> 
> I'm for more usable content, but aesthetics are cool too, just not as.



Yeah, as much as I want it to be useable, I just can;t see myself planting it, the wooden posts would have to grow with it too, and that would just be weird.

Also, I just noticed that 2 speculated dates are Dec. 31, 2012, and Jan. 1, 2013. It's like really? you need those two dates that are right next to each other?


----------



## X66x66

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah, as much as I want it to be useable, I just can;t see myself planting it, the wooden posts would have to grow with it too, and that would just be weird.
> 
> Also, I just noticed that 2 speculated dates are Dec. 31, 2012, and Jan. 1, 2013. It's like really? you need those two dates that are right next to each other?



Nintendo of America usually releases games on Sundays, which neither of those are


----------



## Prof Gallows

lol and you wouldn't believe the number of people who actually believe those are the actual dates.
and NOA does release games on Sunday, but I have never heard of a game ever coming out on New Years, pretty much everyone is off of work that day and everywhere is closed.

But apart from the stuff I posted I didn't notice anything else in the video, apart from that solar panel, but that's obviously just a town item for you to place.

I haven't seen or heard of the museum yet, I wonder what they'll be doing with it.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> lol and you wouldn't believe the number of people who actually believe those are the actual dates.
> and NOA does release games on Sunday, but I have never heard of a game ever coming out on New Years, pretty much everyone is off of work that day and everywhere is closed.
> 
> But apart from the stuff I posted I didn't notice anything else in the video, apart from that solar panel, but that's obviously just a town item for you to place.
> 
> I haven't seen or heard of the museum yet, I wonder what they'll be doing with it.



Honestly I don't know if the museum is coming back... Yes we've seen dig spots but that doesn't really indicate fossils. I imagine the museum will come back though, but in the newest trailer you only caght glimpses of bugs and not fish, or any tools.


----------



## X66x66

They wouldn't remove the museum and in previous trailers we saw tools and fishing, so those shouldn't be removed either. We've seen every tool but the axe


----------



## JKDOS

Prof Gallows said:


> lol and you wouldn't believe the number of people who actually believe those are the actual dates.
> and NOA does release games on Sunday, but I have never heard of a game ever coming out on New Years, pretty much everyone is off of work that day and everywhere is closed.
> 
> But apart from the stuff I posted I didn't notice anything else in the video, apart from that solar panel, but that's obviously just a town item for you to place.
> 
> I haven't seen or heard of the museum yet, I wonder what they'll be doing with it.



I work on new years eve... so...


----------



## Superpenguin

X66x66 said:


> They wouldn't remove the museum and in previous trailers we saw tools and fishing, so those shouldn't be removed either. We've seen every tool but the axe



Yeah, and the stop watch. But we have seen tree trunks indicating they have been shopped down most likely.


----------



## Prof Gallows

traceguy said:


> I work on new years eve... so...



Sucks for you dude, I'd hate to work on New Years.
but things don't ship on New Years, do they?

Besides the point, Nintendo wouldn't release a game like AC a few days after Christmas. That'd be weird.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> Sucks for you dude, I'd hate to work on New Years.
> but things don't ship on New Years, do they?
> 
> Besides the point, Nintendo wouldn't release a game like AC a few days after Christmas. That'd be weird.



I know, that's what I've been saying a lot lately, though I don't think they would wait until April either, MArio Party 9 came out in January. It's not an AC game, so I know it's not accurate to compare it, but whatever.


----------



## JKDOS

Prof Gallows said:


> Sucks for you dude, I'd hate to work on New Years.
> but things don't ship on New Years, do they?
> 
> Besides the point, Nintendo wouldn't release a game like AC a few days after Christmas. That'd be weird.



Agree. If at all We'll have it in February


----------



## Superpenguin

traceguy said:


> Agree. If at all We'll have it in February



I say February for Europe, but still 2012 for NA, Nintendo just wouldn't apologize to Europe for "sorry you have to wait longer" if the NA release was very near to the EU release, it just wouldn't make sense.


----------



## X66x66

Superpenguin said:


> I know, that's what I've been saying a lot lately, though I don't think they would wait until April either, MArio Party 9 came out in January. It's not an AC game, so I know it's not accurate to compare it, but whatever.



MP9 came out in march. But I do agree that we wont have to wait too long


----------



## Superpenguin

X66x66 said:


> MP9 came out in march. But I do agree that we wont have to wait too long



Oh whoops, I still say the NA release is 2012, just because we didn't her about the release doesn't mean it's 2013


----------



## X66x66

Superpenguin said:


> Oh whoops, I still say the NA release is 2012, just because we didn't her about the release doesn't mean it's 2013



I agree 100%. I bet august ND will give us the info we've been waiting for. There's also TGS this year


----------



## Superpenguin

X66x66 said:


> I agree 100%. I bet august ND will give us the info we've been waiting for. There's also TGS this year



Excuse me for asking but what is TGS?


----------



## X66x66

Superpenguin said:


> Excuse me for asking but what is TGS?



Tokyo game show. Nintendo doesn't attend, but they usually have their own little presentation instead


----------



## Superpenguin

Okay thank you do they usually show games from nintendo


----------



## X66x66

Superpenguin said:


> Okay thank you do they usually show games from nintendo



I'm not entirely sure, but I know that last TGS we got a ton of 3ds game trailers


----------



## Jake

Spoiler: big post






JabuJabule said:


> I might be wrong, but Katrina and Redd might be moved out of the city. Or at least I hope so...


i hope so. i hated them being in the city



Prof Gallows said:


> Big post incoming.
> 
> I decided to take some screenshots to point out things people might have missed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bulletin board will be outside of the train station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buried items now show as dark brown stars instead of the previous light brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing again the buried item marker, and also the fountain in the back that you will seemingly be able to place wherever you please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This image is what I would like to know the most about. This isn't a house, but a new store looking building. Note the board outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and again, note the recycling sign beside of that board. Also, upon further investigation, those are in fact grapes or blueberries. I went onto a few japanese message boards and asked around and they believe that the pink building will be some sort of smoothie shop.
> 
> Thoughts?


i be addin' diz 2 first post 



Superpenguin said:


> I don't mind if the person running the smoothie shop if it is a smoothie shop mentions fresh grapes in the smoothies or something, but I just don't want this to turn into a Harvest Moon game where we pick the fruit and cook with it to make smoothies and other stuff.


agree



X66x66 said:


> Yes. And any sort of hunger meter. There should be a topic about stuff we DON'T want in ac3ds


agree



X66x66 said:


> They wouldn't remove the museum and in previous trailers we saw tools and fishing, so those shouldn't be removed either. We've seen every tool but the axe


i actually dont think we've see the slingshot either?



Prof Gallows said:


> Sucks for you dude, I'd hate to work on New Years.
> but things don't ship on New Years, do they?
> 
> Besides the point, Nintendo wouldn't release a game like AC a few days after Christmas. That'd be weird.


once i worked NYE. 

WORST DECISION EVER LOL!



X66x66 said:


> Tokyo game show. Nintendo doesn't attend, but they usually have their own little presentation instead


do you know when it is


----------



## RisingSun

traceguy said:


> I work on new years eve... so...



Hubby works New Year's Day every year...nice thing is that it actually turns into double time and a half because he gets paid the 8 hours for the holiday, then he gets paid overtime for those hours he works, which is time and a half.

It did come in handy one time when Walmart wanted to play the holiday card for crappy service...the only reason he has to work is because they make their vendors stock their shelves instead of doing it themselves.


----------



## XenoVII

X66x66 said:


> Tokyo game show. Nintendo doesn't attend, but they usually have their own little presentation instead



Yeah, I know it's rare for them to do anything besides: trailers, demos, and presentations, but I heard they will be showcasing the Wii U and 3DS off a lot, and not to mention that a Nintendo Direct will be coming 1st week of August and will be providing us with the: release date, specs, price, and any other info on the Wii U and a few other things on the 3DS.


----------



## Superpenguin

XenoVII said:


> Yeah, I know it's rare for them to do anything besides: trailers, demos, and presentations, but I heard they will be showcasing the Wii U and 3DS off a lot, and not to mention that a Nintendo Direct will be coming 1st week of August and will be providing us with the: release date, specs, price, and any other info on the Wii U and a few other things on the 3DS.



I don't really know how much to expect at that next ND, I am sure we will see something about it as we get closer to the Japan release, probably an actual date hopefully.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> I don't really know how much to expect at that next ND, I am sure we will see something about it as we get closer to the Japan release, probably an actual date hopefully.




NOVEMBUUUU TWENNY THREEE.
lol

I'm guessing Nov, they probably wouldn't space the release dates out too much for each country.


----------



## Superpenguin

Nov 23 for Japan? I am thinking October and November at the latest for NA.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> Nov 23 for Japan? I am thinking October and November at the latest for NA.



Completely joking with the exact date. But no, I figure November would be when Japan gets it. They seem to favor that month with video games. Start of holiday season.


----------



## Superpenguin

Oh yeah I guess they do, so November for Japan, maybe later November for NA, that's how it basically worked with Super Mario 3D Land and Mario Kart 7, Mario kart 7 was released in early december I know.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

A November release date would actually not be that bad of a wait. 

It would be just in time for the holidays as well. Seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah and its in the fall.


----------



## ACking

November would make sense for a release date. It's not super close I all the other stuff being released and it's after Japan by a little.


----------



## XenoVII

While I would love a November release date for the US, I doubt it because Nintendo would announce more for there 1st party games, but who knows. Maybe they'll mention something at the August Nintendo Direct, I think they said they would announce something for it. No matter what, I must keep a positive attitude.


----------



## Superpenguin

Nintendo's website just got updated with the release calendar.
Pokemon black and white are now coming on Oct. 7.(before it just said "fall") 
Let's hope AC3DS gets added to the lsit soon.


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> Nintendo's website just got updated with the release calendar.
> Pokemon black and white are now coming on Oct. 7.(before it just said "fall")
> Let's hope AC3DS gets added to the lsit soon.



It probably wont for a few months


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> It probably wont for a few months



I bet it will get added before it's out in Japan.


----------



## ACking

If they announce it on the August ND if there is going to be one. I would pre-order it them so I kno when it's coming... I think that announcing it close to when Japan actually gets it is something Nintendo would do.


----------



## Superpenguin

ACking said:


> If they announce it on the August ND if there is going to be one. I would pre-order it them so I kno when it's coming... I think that announcing it close to when Japan actually gets it is something Nintendo would do.



I am not pre-ordering it, I am going to the store and hope it is still in stock, call me crazy lol. I just enjoy doing that.


----------



## X66x66

I preordered mine over a year ago :/


----------



## ACking

X66x66 said:


> I preordered mine over a year ago :/


That's gotta suck. Considering last year, everyone I knew thought it was coming out then.


----------



## Superpenguin

X66x66 said:


> I preordered mine over a year ago :/



Well at least now you won't have to worry about saving up the money for the game.
Always have a positive outlook.


----------



## Jake

X66x66 said:


> I preordered mine over a year ago :/



See, Australia doesn't put games out for pre-order until they know the official release date +1


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> See, Australia doesn't put games out for pre-order until they know the official release date +1



Wow, lucky.


----------



## X66x66

I just noticed something. You can walk under the grape vines

Image


----------



## Volvagia

Just wondering, can you wear shorts? :B Really random, but I think my character would be the one to wear shorts.


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> Just wondering, can you wear shorts? :B Really random, but I think my character would be the one to wear shorts.



Yes, in trailers you can see some of the boys wearing shorts.


----------



## Jake

X66x66 said:


> I just noticed something. You can walk under the grape vines
> 
> Image



it looks like we can, but its never shown it


----------



## Volvagia

Superpenguin said:


> Yes, in trailers you can see some of the boys wearing shorts.



Yes!! Thank you!


----------



## unique

Bidoof said:


> See, Australia doesn't put games out for pre-order until they know the official release date +1



Huh? Whereabouts do you live in australia? They already put _super smash brothers_ on preorder atm -.-


----------



## Jake

unique said:


> Huh? Whereabouts do you live in australia? They already put _super smash brothers_ on preorder atm -.-



Not the shops I shop at.


----------



## Prof Gallows

X66x66 said:


> I just noticed something. You can walk under the grape vines
> 
> Image



Dang, good eye on that second picture.


----------



## Jake

^ How does that actually show you can walk under them?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bidoof said:


> ^ How does that actually show you can walk under them?



It doesn't, and I'm not really going with being able to walk under it yet either. But noticing it up in that corner was pretty good.
If anything, I'm going with it's decoration at this point until we get a new video or info saying what it is.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> It doesn't, and I'm not really going with being able to walk under it yet either. But noticing it up in that corner was pretty good.
> If anything, I'm going with it's decoration at this point until we get a new video or info saying what it is.



same here, there could very well be a purpose to it though...


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

unique said:


> Huh? Whereabouts do you live in australia? They already put _super smash brothers_ on preorder atm -.-





Bidoof said:


> Not the shops I shop at.



Ok, so Australia does do pre orders, here I'll fix this statement.


 Originally Posted by Bidoof  
See, Australia does put games out for pre-order, the magic shop I shop at dosent until they know the official release date +1 for my shop.


Not trying to be mean, just it was a very large statement

On topic,
It looked like the grape vines has a base, so if it does then you can't walk under them.
You can't walk under then in real life anyways. I work with the wine industry for the napa valley.
I see grape vines every day. EVERY DAY. People come from all over the world to see my daily drive to work.


----------



## Superpenguin

RoosterInURbutt said:


> Ok, so Australia does do pre orders, here I'll fix this statement.
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Bidoof
> See, Australia does put games out for pre-order, the magic shop I shop at dosent until they know the official release date +1 for my shop.
> 
> 
> Not trying to be mean, just it was a very large statement
> 
> On topic,
> It looked like the grape vines has a base, so if it does then you can't walk under them.
> You can't walk under then in real life anyways. I work with the wine industry for the napa valley.
> I see grape vines every day. EVERY DAY. People come from all over the world to see my daily drive to work.



Yeah, there seems to be concrete under them, though I bet there is also some wooden piece there too preventing you from walking under them.


----------



## Jake

Idc if we can walk under them or not, its nbd to me


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> Idc if we can walk under them or not, its nbd to me



Same, if it is a town decorations, it's my least favorite so far, second being the solar panel, blech!


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'll be really upset if there won't be a lighthouse/windmill option.
Has anybody heard anything new about the island?


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> I'll be really upset if there won't be a lighthouse/windmill option.
> Has anybody heard anything new about the island?



yeah i'll be upset if this doesnt happen, too.

Umm dont think so.
Should get some new info this month, or August


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> I'll be really upset if there won't be a lighthouse/windmill option.
> Has anybody heard anything new about the island?



Nope, havent heard anything about the island.
I don't care whether or not the windmill or lighthouse return, just as long as they bring ack the town donations.


----------



## Volvagia

Yes I want the town donations back as well as the lighthouse and windmill.

Do any of you have an idea of what the solar panel could do? cause it's really ugly, and I would only get it if there was something useful you could do with it.


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> Yes I want the town donations back as well as the lighthouse and windmill.
> 
> Do any of you have an idea of what the solar panel could do? cause it's really ugly, and I would only get it if there was something useful you could do with it.



It's most likely just a town decoration, I don't think it would have any other use, except maybe having certain bugs appear there.


----------



## unique

Volvagia said:


> Yes I want the town donations back as well as the lighthouse and windmill.
> 
> Do any of you have an idea of what the solar panel could do? cause it's really ugly, and I would only get it if there was something useful you could do with it.



it might be functioning as the power source for the outdoor lamps (and possibly other outdoor stuff that require electricity) but it might only just be a town decoration. It's not ugly imo but the solar panel really doesn't seem to fit the environment. It's too tech.


----------



## Jake

Volvagia said:


> Yes I want the town donations back as well as the lighthouse and windmill.
> 
> Do any of you have an idea of what the solar panel could do? cause it's really ugly, and I would only get it if there was something useful you could do with it.


I hope town donations are back.
Umm pretty much what Unique said for the solar pannel, i know sock posted something similar to that somewhere and it sounds possible.



unique said:


> it might be functioning as the power source for the outdoor lamps (and possibly other outdoor stuff that require electricity) but it might only just be a town decoration. It's not ugly imo but the solar panel really doesn't seem to fit the environment. It's too tech.


----------



## Superpenguin

So like what, when it's those long rainy weeks, lampposts don't work?


----------



## Jake

there's still sun when it rains -.-

solar panels do store energy you know.


----------



## XenoVII

The Nintendo Direct in August will contain the following:
Wii U:
- Price
- Release date
- Specs
- Some other stuff that doesn't come to mind
3DS:
- Reveal new info on a few games
- Gives a release date/approximate release date on a few games
- And it will give info about AC: 3DS and perhaps a release date/approximate release date


----------



## Jake

XenoVII said:


> The Nintendo Direct in August will contain the following:
> Wii U:
> - Price
> - Release date
> - Specs
> - Some other stuff that doesn't come to mind
> 3DS:
> - Reveal new info on a few games
> - Gives a release date/approximate release date on a few games
> - And it will give info about AC: 3DS and perhaps a release date/approximate release date


source?


----------



## Superpenguin

XenoVII said:


> The Nintendo Direct in August will contain the following:
> Wii U:
> - Price
> - Release date
> - Specs
> - Some other stuff that doesn't come to mind
> 3DS:
> - Reveal new info on a few games
> - Gives a release date/approximate release date on a few games
> - And it will give info about AC: 3DS and perhaps a release date/approximate release date



Are you just assuming this?

Nintendo just released their 2012 Comic-Con playable game line-up. Unfortunately Animal Crossing 3DS was not on the list(Didn't expect it to be anyways) but Luigi's Mansion 2 is. I don't think that game has an official release date yet, so this sorta brings hope of AC3DS to me.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Please source where you get your information from XenoVII.
Sometimes people like to put out hox things.


----------



## unique

he's just making a prediction. 

on the other hand I can't wait for the next Japanese Nintendo direct! I'm sure we would get that long awaited release date (although not for my region but I'm still happy).


----------



## Jake

unique said:


> he's just making a prediction.
> 
> on the other hand I can't wait for the next Japanese Nintendo direct! I'm sure we would get that long awaited release date (although not for my region but I'm still happy).


can't really say "he's predicting"
it could be legit he just never put a source, wait until he comes back and wait for his repose.
I'm not taking sides here, i just think we should make assumptions.


----------



## unique

Bidoof said:


> can't really say "he's predicting"
> it could be legit he just never put a source, wait until he comes back and wait for his repose.
> I'm not taking sides here, i just think we should make assumptions.



fine I really want to see his "source" then.


----------



## ACWarrior15

The Mall is not an interior mall, it is an Outlet Mall. Once entering the strip directly in front of the player is a Fountain(Simular to AC:CF City Fountain). There are shops in a row to the left of the fountain and shops to the right of the fountain. The Mall should be well improved since the City's poor design in the last Animal Crossing. Their will now be a wider variety of shops instead of just a couple from the city.


----------



## Superpenguin

ACWarrior15 said:


> The Mall is not an interior mall, it is an Outlet Mall. Once entering the strip directly in front of the player is a Fountain(Simular to AC:CF City Fountain). There are shops in a row to the left of the fountain and shops to the right of the fountain. The Mall should be well improved since the City's poor design in the last Animal Crossing. Their will now be a wider variety of shops instead of just a couple from the city.



What is your source? To me, I would assume it is an outdoor mall, most likely a strip/outlet mall, but this has never been confirmed.


----------



## Volvagia

unique said:


> he's just making a prediction.
> 
> on the other hand I can't wait for the next Japanese Nintendo direct! I'm sure we would get that long awaited release date (although not for my region but I'm still happy).



Do you know the date of the next Japanese Nintendo Direct? Because I am really anxious for the release date, my brother said he'll get it for me, but he wants at least an estimate of when it's coming out.


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> Do you know the date of the next Japanese Nintendo Direct? Because I am really anxious for the release date, my brother said he'll get it for me, but he wants at least an estimate of when it's coming out.



No, I assume it's in August, but I really don't know. There is a Comic-Con from July 12 - 15 though. AC3DS is not scheduled as a playable game, but has a VERY Minimal chance of appearing, though I really highly doubt it that it's laughable.


----------



## ACWarrior15

If you look at the map of the AC 3DS main village set-up, You can see a fountain with shops leading off the sides clearly showing an Outlet Mall.


----------



## Superpenguin

ACWarrior15 said:


> If you look at the map of the AC 3DS main village set-up, You can see a fountain with shops leading off the sides clearly showing an Outlet Mall.



Clearly the drawn out picture doesn't correctly correspond with the game, things get changed, or else all houses would be on the cliff edge, when they are NOT! Oh and not to mention, they most likely aren't going to include dozens of little tiny islands.


----------



## RisingSun

Superpenguin said:


> No, I assume it's in August, but I really don't know. There is a Comic-Con from July 12 - 15 though. AC3DS is not scheduled as a playable game, but has a VERY Minimal chance of appearing, though I really highly doubt it that it's laughable.



Nintendo has it confirmed that AC3DS will not be one of the playable games at Comic-Con.  Here is the link to what they will be showing in their booth

http://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/detail/twsXeLCmgiKX6qYq8xPy5A5uaAB0Gn_D


----------



## Superpenguin

RisingSun said:


> Nintendo has it confirmed that AC3DS will not be one of the playable games at Comic-Con.  Here is the link to what they will be showing in their booth
> 
> http://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/detail/twsXeLCmgiKX6qYq8xPy5A5uaAB0Gn_D



I know, I said that it wasn't, but it can still be mentioned.


----------



## FaroreGrimm

I was talking to my brother about the release date and he says NA will get it pretty close to the Japan release date, because Japan has a really big game business in NA.


----------



## FaroreGrimm

Prof Gallows said:


> NOVEMBUUUU TWENNY THREEE.
> lol
> 
> I'm guessing Nov, they probably wouldn't space the release dates out too much for each country.



Lol Nov 23 is my sisters b-day


----------



## Jake

FaroreGrimm said:


> I was talking to my brother about the release date and he says NA will get it pretty close to the Japan release date, because Japan has a really big game business in NA.



been stuck for a reply for a few minutes, anything i put sounds mean.
So i'll just say we cant say anything until Nintendo confirms


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> been stuck for a reply for a few minutes, anything i put sounds mean.
> So i'll just say we cant say anything until Nintendo confirms



agreed, and nice job putting it nicely.


----------



## Prof Gallows

We're all at least a little impatient about the game. I've been replaying WW to get my excitement satiated.

The release date for everywhere other than JP and EU won't be known until Nintendo decides to tell us.
We know JP gets it this year, and we know EU gets it next year.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> We're all at least a little impatient about the game. I've been replaying WW to get my excitement satiated.
> 
> The release date for everywhere other than JP and EU won't be known until Nintendo decides to tell us.
> We know JP gets it this year, and we know EU gets it next year.



Yeah I am now playing ACGC, waiting, and waiting...


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> We're all at least a little impatient about the game. I've been replaying WW to get my excitement satiated.
> 
> The release date for everywhere other than JP and EU won't be known until Nintendo decides to tell us.
> We know JP gets it this year, and we know EU gets it next year.



playing CF, but have for a while, i'm happy with cf. Wouldnt mind getting into WW though


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> playing CF, but have for a while, i'm happy with cf. Wouldnt mind getting into WW though



Get ACGC, Omg It's so much fun, the animals are so mean too it's hilarious!


----------



## Prof Gallows

I like how we're all playing a different version of AC. =p

I'm playing WW for the sake of being able to take it when I go somewhere, otherwise I'd probably have started a new town on GC.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> I like how we're all playing a different version of AC. =p
> 
> I'm playing WW for the sake of being able to take it when I go somewhere, otherwise I'd probably have started a new town on GC.



I was playing WW for all of June, but I just got so annoyed with the fact that a new animal tries to move out every day.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

Prof Gallows said:


> I like how we're all playing a different version of AC. =p
> 
> I'm playing WW for the sake of being able to take it when I go somewhere, otherwise I'd probably have started a new town on GC.



i've picked up WW again too, we should wifi!


----------



## X66x66

NEW INFOl

looks like there is a new flower arrangement outdoor furniture piece and some weird red sphere thing..


----------



## Prof Gallows

Working on translating. The text is too small for me to get a proper look at it.


----------



## Superpenguin

X66x66 said:


> NEW INFOl
> 
> looks like there is a new flower arrangement outdoor furniture piece and some weird red sphere thing..



Honestly, I thought you were joking, until I found out "New Info!" Was a link. OMG! I love the new flower decoration, and that sphere looks brown, very weird, and that's a new yellow bear! I bet they talked about the alpaca, but it's in japanese, GRR Japanese! I love that new pink and blue house decor and they showed more shell theme, I just gave you 200 bells, literally I am happy, I gave you 200 bells thanks for this, maybe you should make a new thread on it!

Oh, the pink and blue house decor is shell decor!!!!! And the alpaca has a fan in the store(or whatever she owns, she must be an important person now and not a resident[I thought she was a resident for a bit]) Oh and there is an animal in the background with the sphere thing, but it's too far away, i think it mgiht be the yellow bear, and then there's a weird thing behind him that sorta looks like a house, but doesn't. oh and Prof Gallows I gave you 20 bells cause I am happy. 

I tried translating the page, but yeah it doesn't translate pictures, so I only got the headline;

"July 26 issue of Weekly Famitsu released today (July 12, 2012) is a large feature "Metal Gear" series celebrated its 25th anniversary this year!"


----------



## Prof Gallows

Well, if it helps any the alpaca's name is Lisa and the shell set is actually called the mermaid set.

Edit: Lisa the alpaca owns a thrift store. I could have read it wrong, but it says that the thrift store is where neighbors take their furniture that they no longer want/need, so you'll be able to purchase it and that the other neighbors will come in and buy stuff from the thrift store too.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> Well, if it helps any the alpaca's name is Lisa and the shell set is actually called the mermaid set.
> 
> Edit: Lisa the alpaca owns a thrift store. I could have read it wrong, but it says that the thrift store is where neighbors take their furniture that they no longer want/need, so you'll be able to purchase it and that the other neighbors will come in and buy stuff from the thrift store too.



Thank you, that's new info to me, I knew it wasn't an ordinary furniture store, if the neighbors includes animals, will the flea market be gone then?!?!?!?!

hmm...that's odd the pansies have 4 flowers, but the yellow flowers only have 3, if they are dandelions, that could explain it. And the first train picture, shows the train moving out of town


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> Thank you, that's new info to me, I knew it wasn't an ordinary furniture store, if the neighbors includes animals, will the flea market be gone then?!?!?!?!



Most likely, yeah. The thrift store seems to be a permanent flea market. Which I'm also going to guess is what that pink building is we talked about earlier. The recycling sign is probably due to the fact it's a thrift store and all of the items are used goods.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> Most likely, yeah. The thrift store seems to be a permanent flea market. Which I'm also going to guess is what that pink building is we talked about earlier. The recycling sign is probably due to the fact it's a thrift store and all of the items are used goods.



Yeah, but that sign is missing an arrow to be a recycle sign, that's what threw me off, oh and I searched that website, AC3DS still only shows a fall release for Japan, and is called Animal Crossing: Fly Out there.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

Interesting new info I wonder how this is going to play out.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah, but that sign is missing an arrow to be a recycle sign, that's what threw me off, oh and I searched that website, AC3DS still only shows a fall release for Japan, and is called Animal Crossing: Fly Out there.



Right, but I still think that's what the building is.
and yeah, so far it's JP: TBA Fall 2012. EU: TBA 2013 NA: TBA.

ANYWAY. Some of that other stuff I couldn't really manage to get translated, just the far right of the scan.
The mermaid set comes with an interior set AND an exterior set. So the outside of the house is also part of the complete set, which probably means we'll have more sets like that. If anybody has any guesses as to what that thing is on the far left of the scan I'd like to know because I have no flipping clue what it is.


----------



## Superpenguin

What thing on the far left?


----------



## Prof Gallows

That thing.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> That thing.



To me it looks like a statue, or it could be game to play with friends on wifi, for the yellow resembles a tic tac toe board to me.


----------



## X66x66

I think those are dandelions. The red sphere thing looks like it could be a fountain being built?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> To me it looks like a statue, or it could be game to play with friends on wifi, for the yellow resembles a tic tac toe board to me.



Zoomed in it looks like a jungle gym, but I seriously doubt that's what it is.
I really have no idea, it's just some sort of town decoration I think..


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> Zoomed in it looks like a jungle gym, but I seriously doubt that's what it is.
> I really have no idea, it's just some sort of town decoration I think..



It looks like this is a ramp or something leading up to it, this town decoration makes the solar panel look amazing, iny my eyes at least.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> It looks like this is a ramp or something leading up to it, this town decoration makes the solar panel look amazing, iny my eyes at least.



yeah.. I hope that whatever it is, that's not what it will always look like.
if it is, then whatever. We don't HAVE to have it in our towns if we don't want it. Save our bells for something better.


----------



## JabuJabule

http://www.famitsu.com/images/000/017/840/4ffd5ea1b5131.html

A new scan!!


----------



## Superpenguin

JabuJabule said:


> http://www.famitsu.com/images/000/017/840/4ffd5ea1b5131.html
> 
> A new scan!!



That's sorta what we r talking about. Oh and I was happy with the light post clock and benh I can't believe all te stuff Nintendo is adding, they r going all out. Gla the discussion of the grape thing is over lol


----------



## Prof Gallows

lol yeah, a few hours late on the punch there Jab.
Check out the last few pages, I translated a few things.


----------



## JabuJabule

Oh wait, I'm an idiot. Sorry. x]


----------



## Jake

X66x66 said:


> NEW INFOl
> 
> looks like there is a new flower arrangement outdoor furniture piece and some weird red sphere thing..



thanks babe, i'm going out in about 30 minutes so i cant really read through this thread or that info, but i'll defs check it out when i get back, leaving the tab open


----------



## unique

this is currently the biggest and highest quality of the scan. Hope I can find more but this is the only one atm. 







for all you alpaca fans


----------



## Jake

X66x66 said:


> NEW INFOl
> 
> looks like there is a new flower arrangement outdoor furniture piece and some weird red sphere thing..



okay i'll add this scan soon.



Prof Gallows said:


> Well, if it helps any the alpaca's name is Lisa and the shell set is actually called the mermaid set.
> 
> Edit: Lisa the alpaca owns a thrift store. I could have read it wrong, but it says that the thrift store is where neighbors take their furniture that they no longer want/need, so you'll be able to purchase it and that the other neighbors will come in and buy stuff from the thrift store too.


aadding this to your notes



unique said:


> this is currently the biggest and highest quality of the scan. Hope I can find more but this is the only one atm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for all you alpaca fans


thanks for that, if you find anymore be sure to post them


----------



## unique

Bidoof said:


> thanks for that, if you find anymore be sure to post them



yeah np, hopefully the mag will have another page or two about the game.


----------



## Superpenguin

Woah, there is another section to the thrift store, if it's for humans only then each human resident could have their own section, but that other section could just be Lisa's desk or whatever.


----------



## Volvagia

So much new info I love it! The mermaid sets are probably something I would buy, I like the thrift store idea, but too bad I can't read japanese. DX

Can anyone translate what they said about Kicks? Because I love kicks.  Thanks!


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> So much new info I love it! The mermaid sets are probably something I would buy, I like the thrift store idea, but too bad I can't read japanese. DX
> 
> Can anyone translate what they said about Kicks? Because I love kicks.  Thanks!



Ask Prof Gallows he is a great translator, the mermaid set is something I really want, and since it has a house exterior I am almost convinced its not something you buy, it's something you earn!


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> Woah, there is another section to the thrift store, if it's for humans only then each human resident could have their own section, but that other section could just be Lisa's desk or whatever.


never noticed this, thanks for pointing it ouy 



Superpenguin said:


> Ask Prof Gallows he is a great translator, the mermaid set is something I really want, and since it has a house exterior I am almost convinced its not something you buy, it's something you earn!


I myself am not a great fan of the mermaid set. Everyone seems to like it, and I usually like the feminized series, but this one really doesnt appeal to me


----------



## Volvagia

The mermaid series is really nice to me, but some pieces are really girly for me... but I think it's nice. Some parts I don't like but some parts I do, I'll probably mix and match. I hope themes like the Regal Series and Princess Series will return, man I loved those, I wasted a whole lot of my bells on CF for the princess series.


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah only the colors of the mermaid set are more feminine, I usually only get a few lovely and regal pieces to complete a room, I never do a whole series on them, but this is really nice, and I looked past the colors, it might only seem girly since a girl character was show casing it.


----------



## xAnimalCrosserx

I wonder if, when Tom Nook asks where you want your house, you could build it on the beach? That would be cool but probably not possible.


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah the beach is but not big enough for a house without blocked an area


----------



## Jake

xAnimalCrosserx said:


> I wonder if, when Tom Nook asks where you want your house, you could build it on the beach? That would be cool but probably not possible.



Actually, i'm fairly certain from the trailer at E3 last year, when Tom Nook followed you he asked "is there where you want to build your house"


----------



## unique

-Lisa 
Species: Alpaca 
Recycle Shop Manager.
Buys fruits/shells, and sells villager's unwanted furniture and items at a discounted price.

-Shank
Species: Skunk 
Powered up from shoe-shine shop to shoe store. 
Lining up his counters with the series' first socks, sandals and boots 

-Saruo 
Species: Monkey 
Same as the Saruo in the first, shows up as the attendant in the station. 

-Shizue 
Species: Dog 
The player's secretary. 
She is the one you place orders to for your public work

_Somebody over at 3dsforums translated bits and pieces of the npcs in the article. Hope it's a bit useful._


----------



## Jake

unique said:


> -Lisa
> Species: Alpaca
> Recycle Shop Manager.
> Buys fruits/shells, and sells villager's unwanted furniture and items at a discounted price.
> 
> -Shank
> Species: Skunk
> Powered up from shoe-shine shop to shoe store.
> Lining up his counters with the series' first socks, sandals and boots
> 
> -Saruo
> Species: Monkey
> Same as the Saruo in the first, shows up as the attendant in the station.
> 
> -Shizue
> Species: Dog
> The player's secretary.
> She is the one you place orders to for your public work
> 
> _Somebody over at 3dsforums translated bits and pieces of the npcs in the article. Hope it's a bit useful._



_Jakey Edits;_

Shank (thought this said Skank haha) = Kicks
Saruo = Porter (possibly)


----------



## Superpenguin

Those words are still in Japanese just not in the symbols. But the beach looks too small to fit a house imo


----------



## XenoVII

XenoVII said:


> The Nintendo Direct in August will contain the following:
> Wii U:
> - Price
> - Release date
> - Specs
> - Some other stuff that doesn't come to mind
> 3DS:
> - Reveal new info on a few games
> - Gives a release date/approximate release date on a few games
> - And it will give info about AC: 3DS and perhaps a release date/approximate release date



Sorry, but the Wii U info is mainly what this Direct will be about and I heard that it should reveal a few 3DS things. I also heard that it might say something about AC: 3DS. I should have put "should" in there, sorry.
Oh yeah! It will be on August 19, not sure what time yet.


----------



## Jake

where is your source?


----------



## Superpenguin

What's your source(s)

Oh, and I was thinking, I hope that be able to throw away multiple letters at a time returns from the GC version, same with dropping multiple things.


----------



## Jake

definitely these should return, never played the GC version, but they sound like great features and i'd love for them to return


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah they were great features they made up for the fact you had to send one letter at a time. That bugged me.


----------



## RisingSun

I just did a quick Google search for the next Nintendo Direct, and the only correlation that comes up with August 19 is that is the date that NSMB2 is being released in NA (which they announced in the last ND).  That is also the date that the 3DS XL will be released in NA.  I can find no information on a Nintendo Direct broadcast coming any time in the time frame mentioned.


----------



## X66x66

The next ND will be on the 19th. It'll be 10min long and focus on the Demon Training.

http://mynintendonews.com/2012/07/13/next-nintendo-direct-to-focus-on-one-game/


----------



## Superpenguin

X66x66 said:


> The next ND will be on the 19th. It'll be 10min long and focus on the Demon Training.
> 
> http://mynintendonews.com/2012/07/13/next-nintendo-direct-to-focus-on-one-game/



Wow, that's a pointless Nintendo Direct, well in regards to no mention on AC3DS lol.


----------



## ACking

It said Nintendo direct will be on July 18th.....


----------



## Superpenguin

ACking said:


> It said Nintendo direct will be on July 18th.....



Only talking about a single game though.


----------



## ACking

Oh! Sorry. Well, that sucks.


----------



## XenoVII

Yeah, that's a Japan-only one anyways focusing on one thing.


----------



## Superpenguin

XenoVII said:


> Yeah, that's a Japan-only one anyways focusing on one thing.



Said that already, no need for repeats on the same thread.


----------



## Jake

that Nintendo Direct seems so pointless. Why are they even having it.


----------



## unique

the series is popular in japan, which is probably why they are doing it.


----------



## Superpenguin

So is there still a chance of a nintendo direct in august considering how unimportant this one with only 10 minutes of info.


----------



## Kip

You guys aren't excited for the new Brain Age?! i loved the past two games, even as a kid. For those you who don't know why Animal Crossing 3DS is going to take awhile to release in other countries listen to the first bit of this video


----------



## Jake

yeah we kind already knew that


----------



## Kip

Bidoof said:


> yeah we kind already knew that



I figured you knew but just for the people who don't. Lol there are many clueless people on this site that ask the same question over and over again so i just thought of posting incase anyone didn't know why.


----------



## Superpenguin

Kip said:


> I figured you knew but just for the people who don't. Lol there are many clueless people on this site that ask the same question over and over again so i just thought of posting incase anyone didn't know why.



I think it would be more helpful to make a thread about it cause the clueless people post their own threads instead of looking for answers in previous ones.


----------



## Kip

Superpenguin said:


> I think it would be more helpful to make a thread about it cause the clueless people post their own threads instead of looking for answers in previous ones.



True, why didn't i think of that. 










Has anyone noticed how smooth the town flag looks?
It has better resolution. So does that mean a more advanced pattern editor cause the town flags are patterns.


----------



## Cherrypie

Just noticed this... At the start of the game when you drive to town on the tram, you start with 265,600 bells. See it for your eyes...  Noticed this already or not, this may mean you can hold more money than 999,999 bells, it is easier to earn money as mayor as you are paid generously (or maybe not), or just that you are given a lot of money at the start so you can do your mayor job straight away. News or not, just wondering if anyone has pointed this out. Btw, _would_ we get paid some way as mayor?

Lots of love,

Cherrypie


----------



## Jake

I doubt you'd get paid as mayor.
I doubt that you start with that many bells either (but it does sound possible, but why 265,000 - why not a more even number like 250,000?)


----------



## FrozenPhoenix96

there are bushes in ac3ds and you can choose where you are gonna place your house


----------



## Jake

yeah, we know this


----------



## Superpenguin

Cherrypie said:


> Just noticed this... At the start of the game when you drive to town on the tram, you start with 265,600 bells. See it for your eyes... View attachment 1104 Noticed this already or not, this may mean you can hold more money than 999,999 bells, it is easier to earn money as mayor as you are paid generously (or maybe not), or just that you are given a lot of money at the start so you can do your mayor job straight away. News or not, just wondering if anyone has pointed this out. Btw, _would_ we get paid some way as mayor?
> 
> Lots of love,
> 
> Cherrypie



Where did you get this picture? Cause I think that shows you visiting another town with your bell amount on hand, I don't think they'd show your bells in the beginning, but if you do start with that, it is just a weird number and too much unless you have to spend it all on the placement of your house.


----------



## Volvagia

Beside the 265,000 bells, i can see the top of a street lamp... isn't that the scene from when they were showing the outdoor items? (street lamp, clock and bench) from the june 21 nintendo direct


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> Where did you get this picture? Cause I think that shows you visiting another town with your bell amount on hand, I don't think they'd show your bells in the beginning, but if you do start with that, it is just a weird number and too much unless you have to spend it all on the placement of your house.



I was wondering where they got the picture, too


----------



## Volvagia

Bidoof said:


> I was wondering where they got the picture, too



And at the bottom you can see a picture of the scene where the pink-haired person was talking to the bunny I believe.


----------



## Superpenguin

OMG wow I feel so dumb! the 265,000 bells was not part of the train picture it was part of the street lamp picture, wow I can't believe i missed that. T_T


----------



## Gandalf

hahaha that got me as well. I was seriously stressing over all the different reasons to why you would start of with 265 000 bells... it just would not have felt right.


----------



## Volvagia

I had a feeling something was up... 265,000 is an odd number, and I didn't think they would give us THAT much to start with.


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah, and like why would they even show it with you on the train, glad we found out it was just a mistake with merging the pictures haha.


----------



## Maarten707

Lol, everybody was thinking like 'WTF? Why exactly 265,000 bells?' xD


----------



## Prof Gallows

On the same subject, I really doubt you'll get paid for being mayor. It's more of an opportunity than a job, plus that would just kill the game overall. It might seem like it's the huge part of the game, but the mayor part really doesn't feel like it's the main thing in this.
It's more of a side thing to help you better your town further than you could in previous games.


----------



## Kaiaa

I doubt you'd be getting paid for being mayor as well. If anything you may get a small spending limit that is spent only on the towns decor but even that's unlikely. I wouldn't even like being paid for being mayor as it would feel more like a job I have to do than something I can choose to do or not do. Most adults and teenagers play AC to get AWAY from jobs!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kaiaa said:


> I doubt you'd be getting paid for being mayor as well. If anything you may get a small spending limit that is spent only on the towns decor but even that's unlikely. I wouldn't even like being paid for being mayor as it would feel more like a job I have to do than something I can choose to do or not do. Most adults and teenagers play AC to get AWAY from jobs!



Exactly. I don't want to worry about working as a mayor for my town the entire time, I'd rather spend my time like I did in the other AC games.


----------



## Superpenguin

Same here, the main thing in this version is definitely customization


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> Same here, the main thing in this version is definitely customization



Precisely. I imagine there is a plethora of customization options we don't even know about yet.
it's only been mentioned a couple of times, once by myself already, but what about making your own clothes?
We have jackets, skirts, pants, and who knows what else. There should be an option to make your own custom versions of these at the Able Sister's.

edit:
I couldn't find the 3DS thread, so Imma complain here.
Theres a new midnight purple 3DS, and I'm pissed because I want it and already have a black 3DS.

*[size=+10] (ﾉಥ益ಥ）ﾉ﻿*[/size]


----------



## Jake

Yeah, that purple 3DS looks cool.

okay now we talk about AC


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> Precisely. I imagine there is a plethora of customization options we don't even know about yet.
> it's only been mentioned a couple of times, once by myself already, but what about making your own clothes?
> We have jackets, skirts, pants, and who knows what else. There should be an option to make your own custom versions of these at the Able Sister's.
> 
> edit:
> I couldn't find the 3DS thread, so Imma complain here.
> Theres a new midnight purple 3DS, and I'm pissed because I want it and already have a black 3DS.
> 
> *[size=+10] (ﾉಥ益ಥ）ﾉ﻿*[/size]



I bet the customizing clothes will be the same like it was in every game, you make a pattern, and then you can decide to wear it as a shirt/pants/hat/umbrella. and possibly shoes though I doubt it.


----------



## Volvagia

I hope there's a better way to make patterns. I didn't like the pallets, because I would have the colours I need, and then one colour would be missing. Maybe custom pallets? And imo, the grid was small compared to how big the pixels (I guess) were. And that made it hard to make some patterns I wanted to make.


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah I hope we can customize the pallets.


----------



## ACWarrior15

Looks like we will have a more realistic weather system! Maybe even high winds and little breezes. One thing I love about AC is it's weather. Its cool to watcg the Weather Forecast on TV so you know what to expect. In the Nintendo Direct trailer you can see the clouds move in different directions probebly because of the wind speed. The clouds typically move to the East instead of always towards the South to thunderstrike Santa in the South Pole. 

Thought I would comment on the weather because I love it in AC and I love how the villagers react to it.


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah I'd like it if the tree leaves shook a bit, not violently though.

In WW the wind would blow your character around so I hope that returns.


----------



## Jake

what, the wind blew your character around in WW

also the customizable pallets was a rumor/speculation a while ago but feel free to discuss again


----------



## Prof Gallows

I would like a color wheel, but I just don't see it happening. As far as making your own patterns go, I completely see it working for all of the clothes other than shoes. For some reason it just feels like the shoes won't be customizable.


----------



## ACWarrior15

Hey, didn't you recently get Animal Crossing GC? I was thinking about getting it but is it worth it? It looks great!


----------



## Prof Gallows

ACWarrior15 said:


> Hey, didn't you recently get Animal Crossing GC? I was thinking about getting it but is it worth it? It looks great!



I've had it since the year it came out. 
but yes, it's worth it. lol Message someone next time you wanna ask a question like that though, it just adds clutter to the thread otherwise.


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> what, the wind blew your character around in WW
> 
> also the customizable pallets was a rumor/speculation a while ago but feel free to discuss again



Yes on very rare occasions with thunder and lightning if you stood still you'd be moved to the left or right, also when indoors you could lightning flash brining a quick flash of light, this was more noticeable in GameCube though. And ac warrior I recently it acgc, it is worth it as long as you enjoy the ac games without the wifi.


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> Yes on very rare occasions with thunder and lightning if you stood still you'd be moved to the left or right, also when indoors you could lightning flash brining a quick flash of light, this was more noticeable in GameCube though. And ac warrior I recently it acgc, it is worth it as long as you enjoy the ac games without the wifi.


 gonna have to check this out;

nice feature, hope it returns


----------



## Prof Gallows

Not sure if anyone's mentioned or noticed, but the shells are a lot more noticeable and pop out, which I think is nice.




Spoiler












Oh, and flower bushes.


----------



## Jake

^ images are broken


----------



## PapaNer

So I'm assuming if Nook is running real estate then will we go through him with mortgage paymets (and the Post Office) and also for the external customization?  He did both when he ran Nook's, but it seems that since he's pure house now that perhaps we will go through two different people for the inside and the outside.

Thoughts?


----------



## Superpenguin

PapaNer said:


> So I'm assuming if Nook is running real estate then will we go through him with mortgage paymets (and the Post Office) and also for the external customization?  He did both when he ran Nook's, but it seems that since he's pure house now that perhaps we will go through two different people for the inside and the outside.
> 
> Thoughts?



I bet there is an exterior shop, Tommy/Timmy(keep forgetting who it was) is going to run the regular Nook store which will have furniture but never showed flowers or trees so that might be a new shop. Exteriors are also most likely going to be given out through some events and I still think Gracie will add exterior designs to her collection.


----------



## PapaNer

Superpenguin said:


> I bet there is an exterior shop, Tommy/Timmy(keep forgetting who it was) is going to run the regular Nook store which will have furniture but never showed flowers or trees so that might be a new shop. Exteriors are also most likely going to be given out through some events and I still think Gracie will add exterior designs to her collection.



Well I assume the roof and overall style might be a Tom Nook exclusive, as I think we'll go to him after paying things off.  I just also wonder if the fence size and such will be at the same time, or if we have a carpenter comming along.


----------



## Superpenguin

I bet the style of the house changes with the upgrade, and the designs will be able to go on the house at any point during the mortgage.


----------



## BlueBear

PapaNer said:


> Well I assume the roof and overall style might be a Tom Nook exclusive, as I think we'll go to him after paying things off.  I just also wonder if the fence size and such will be at the same time, or if we have a carpenter comming along.



It would be cool if you could go to Tom Nook before you payed your mortgage and you could pay him to change the roof colour, but it would be free {as always} if you payed your mortgage. 
It would be cool if that camel {Sahara?} did the exterior etc of your house


----------



## Superpenguin

BlueBear said:


> It would be cool if you could go to Tom Nook before you payed your mortgage and you could pay him to change the roof colour, but it would be free {as always} if you payed your mortgage.
> It would be cool if that camel {Sahara?} did the exterior etc of your house



In GC and CF, Nook sold paint colors.


----------



## Volvagia

Superpenguin said:


> In GC and CF, Nook sold paint colors.



Even in WW, when you got Nookingtons.


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> Even in WW, when you got Nookingtons.



Oh, I never had Nookingtons in WW, so I didn't know.


----------



## Justin

Just thought I'd drop in and point out that an updated release schedule from Nintendo's earnings report this quarter. It's basically what we already knew/suspected but it's good to have confirmation I suppose. http://ac3dsblog.com/2012/07/25/upd...ion-from-nintendos-quarterly-earnings-report/


----------



## X66x66

Professor Layton is being released this November in NA and that wasn't mentioned at E3. I think there is still some chance that AC will be out this year in NA. Also Fire Emblem is 2012/2013 in NA but 2013 for EU.


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah and it shows some games as "Holiday" so yeah this should prove to people that 3DS games can still come out during this holiday season even though the Wii U is coming.


----------



## Volvagia

I hope so. some people are thinking that if Europe gets it in 2013, so will we but that's not the case. My best guess would be Fall or Winter...


----------



## powergamerstop

that is cool that your the mayor


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Just thought I'd drop in and point out that an updated release schedule from Nintendo's earnings report this quarter. It's basically what we already knew/suspected but it's good to have confirmation I suppose. http://ac3dsblog.com/2012/07/25/upd...ion-from-nintendos-quarterly-earnings-report/



glad to see you're back


----------



## Prof Gallows

Time for screenshot analysis with Gallows!

Really just trying to keep everyone interested.. anyway!

Today's subject: Grass Patterns!

Here we have two examples of the squares pattern




Spoiler
















and here we have the triangles pattern


Spoiler











Which would likely point to the circles pattern also being available. As long as the triangle patterns turn into stars when it snows, I'll be completely happy.


----------



## Justin

Bidoof said:


> glad to see you're back



Haha, thanks. Hopefully the news will start to pickup again soon with a Nintendo Direct at some point!


----------



## PapaNer

Prof Gallows said:


> Time for screenshot analysis with Gallows!
> 
> Really just trying to keep everyone interested.. anyway!
> 
> Today's subject: Grass Patterns!
> 
> Here we have two examples of the squares pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here we have the triangles pattern
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which would likely point to the circles pattern also being available. As long as the triangle patterns turn into stars when it snows, I'll be completely happy.



I always enjoyed these little things that they've incorporated into the AC series.  I like the randomization and that it gives every town that has somewhat the same base a unique feel.  I'm incredibly satisfied.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Time for screenshot analysis with Gallows!
> 
> Really just trying to keep everyone interested.. anyway!
> 
> Today's subject: Grass Patterns!
> 
> Here we have two examples of the squares pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here we have the triangles pattern
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which would likely point to the circles pattern also being available. As long as the triangle patterns turn into stars when it snows, I'll be completely happy.



i'm not trying to start anything, but it is possible we'll only have square grass, the one you showed with triangles is from E3 2010 and we know lots of ideas from then have been scrapped.


----------



## JabuJabule

Although I love the randomization of fruits and grass, sometimes I wish we could choose ourselves. I love starting with cherries, apples or peaches. But what if I get something ugly like a pear or orange? And I love the triangle and circle grass, what if I get squares?

Don't even get me started with the town shape, either!


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah I don't mind my grass style as long as it's circles, and I get pears in every version so I definitely want pears in AC3DS, but i just love the random town layout you get, it's so fun seeing everything.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I really doubt they would scrap the grass styles, that's always been an AC thing.
and I like how it's randomized. Getting to pick and choose every single detail would kill it for me, some things just need to be random to feel right.


----------



## Volvagia

I hope the grass is randomized...

And I hope I don't get cherries, because every single town I've made, I always had cherries!


----------



## Prof Gallows

I just restarted CF and I got peaches. I'd like some new fruit, even if it's just one new fruit.

One little thing I hope that is in AC3DS is not having to put away the item you're holding when you talk to someone. That annoys me really bad for some reason. They keep their things out when you talk to them, so you should be able to as well.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> I just restarted CF and I got peaches. I'd like some new fruit, even if it's just one new fruit.
> 
> One little thing I hope that is in AC3DS is not having to put away the item you're holding when you talk to someone. That annoys me really bad for some reason. They keep their things out when you talk to them, so you should be able to as well.



Oh that was so annoying. I also hope there are more bridge designs like in Gamecube.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> Oh that was so annoying. I also hope there are more bridge designs like in Gamecube.



Oh yeah! I forgot about the wooden bridges in ACG. That would be nice to have, stone bridges are cool and all but having a few different choices would be great.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> Oh yeah! I forgot about the wooden bridges in ACG. That would be nice to have, stone bridges are cool and all but having a few different choices would be great.



And the rickety Plankk bridge that you get once you get 15 residents, that bridge is nice cause it sways when you walk on it, my town has the wood bridges I really like those.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> And the rickety Plankk bridge that you get once you get 15 residents, that bridge is nice cause it sways when you walk on it, my town has the wood bridges I really like those.



Oh man. I really wanna get back on my GC town and fix it up. It's going to be full of weeds.. I haven't played it since like, 2005.

Also, I'm playing CF right now and one of my neighbors said something to me about the special visitors.
"They're actually all pals with the mayor, it must be good to have high up connections like that!" or something along those lines.

It made me wonder how that will be handled in AC3DS.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> Oh man. I really wanna get back on my GC town and fix it up. It's going to be full of weeds.. I haven't played it since like, 2005.
> 
> Also, I'm playing CF right now and one of my neighbors said something to me about the special visitors.
> "They're actually all pals with the mayor, it must be good to have high up connections like that!" or something along those lines.
> 
> It made me wonder how that will be handled in AC3DS.



Yeah animals always talk about stuff like that. I hope we do get to plan out some special villager visits, not all fo them though since I like the randomness.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah animals always talk about stuff like that. I hope we do get to plan out some special villager visits, not all fo them though since I like the randomness.



I was thinking that they might not even show up at all unless you were friends with them. I guess it all depends if Tortimer is still kicking..


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> I was thinking that they might not even show up at all unless you were friends with them. I guess it all depends if Tortimer is still kicking..



Maybe Tortimer will run the DCoSV "Distrubtion Center of Special Villagers".


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> Maybe Tortimer will run the DCoSV "Distrubtion Center of Special Villagers".



I think the only center Tortimer will belong to is the Always Cheery Home for the Old Occupants.

also known as ACHOO.

[size=-100]*nobody laughs*[/size]
(╥﹏╥)


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> I think the only center Tortimer will belong to is the Always Cheery Home for the Old Occupants.
> 
> also known as ACHOO.
> 
> [size=-100]*nobody laughs*[/size]
> (╥﹏╥)



Yeah but there isn't a need for a retirement home since Tortimer is the only one that would be there, unless he has a condo/apartment in the mall, and we can visit him, that would be nice.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah but there isn't a need for a retirement home since Tortimer is the only one that would be there, unless he has a condo/apartment in the mall, and we can visit him, that would be nice.



I still think he's going to be on the island spending his retirement in style.


----------



## Superpenguin

That's what I think too, I hope we can talk to him if we ever need help with being mayor.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> That's what I think too, I hope we can talk to him if we ever need help with being mayor.



"You want my help? Okay.

What's your favorite animal?"

lol. I really hope he's there too. He'll be like a special visitor.


----------



## Superpenguin

That would be neat if he was a special visitor that we could see, probably a monthly one though, and not as common as Saharah or Wendell.


----------



## Berry

The new scan from the Famitsu looks cool! Looks like we'll be able to make our own gardens


----------



## Superpenguin

I am thinking november for the release since that marks the 4-year point, I don't know why people say there is a time frame of 4 years between each game when there's not, and then they go ahead and say "AARGH! It should've been out in 2011!" when that would only be 3 years.


----------



## Jake

Updated with Jeremy's post


----------



## Prof Gallows

Going to go ahead and assume it's okay to start discussion of the update and any further speculation we might have.

So what do you think the MISC Shop is all about? What new fish, fossils, bugs, paintings, etc do you think will be in the game?


----------



## Superpenguin

I think the misc shop means nooks store but the hours confuse me for it


----------



## Prof Gallows

I was thinking that too, but why call it Misc Store?

I also wonder what the heck is for sale in the museum. 
Miniature completed fossil models that you can place on tables would be the perfect thing I think.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> I was thinking that too, but why call it Misc Store?
> 
> I also wonder what the heck is for sale in the museum.
> Miniature completed fossil models that you can place on tables would be the perfect thing I think.



Cause it sells tools furniture paper wallpaper flooring weird fortune cookie things and paint.

The gift shop could sell I heart dinosaurs tee shirts lol


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Going to go ahead and assume it's okay to start discussion of the update and any further speculation we might have.
> 
> So what do you think the MISC Shop is all about? What new fish, fossils, bugs, paintings, etc do you think will be in the game?


sure can 



Prof Gallows said:


> I was thinking that too, but why call it Misc Store?
> 
> I also wonder what the heck is for sale in the museum.
> Miniature completed fossil models that you can place on tables would be the perfect thing I think.


wait, we can buy stuff from the museum?


Superpenguin said:


> Cause it sells tools furniture paper wallpaper flooring weird fortune cookie things and paint.
> 
> The gift shop could sell I heart dinosaurs tee shirts lol


didn't the new nooks thing in the trailer show that stuff?
I think the store that Timmy or Tommy was shown running in the recent trailer is the Misc. Store



okay, just took a double take of the info.

I'm hoping this museum store is where we can sell bugs/fish/fossils/gyroids when we don't want them.
It's open 24 hours so i think that might be a good idea. cause having to sell them to nook is kinda annoying when he is closed :\


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yeah, the trailer showed Nook's selling two tools, a fortune cookie, stationary, wallpaper, and two items(furniture) in the back.

I would also LOVE to have a 24 hour store where I can sell things, it would make my nights catching fish so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Volvagia

I would like tiny dinosaur toys, miniature fossils, shells or dinosaur hats/hoods. I see these in real life a lot.


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> I would like tiny dinosaur toys, miniature fossils, shells or dinosaur hats/hoods. I see these in real life a lot.



Same, I wonder if the stock will change there, cause how much can it really sell, it most likely will be a small shop if it changes it's stock each day.


----------



## Volvagia

I hope it does, but I'm not expecting a lot of items... I wonder if there would be any interactive items, but it's prolly a small shop, so I guess there wouldn't be any fancy items


----------



## Superpenguin

I am expecting T-Shirts and bobbleheads.
Maybe they will sell Brewster's vest, that would be neat.


----------



## Volvagia

I would like that! So cute! :3

I hope there are those hoodies where they have the spikes on the hood so it looks like i dinosaur


----------



## Superpenguin

Oh haha, that'd be funny, wasn't there a kapp'n hat in City Folk, so they could add stuff for Blathers, there might even be a blathers figurine.

I wonder how small the inside of the tent will be, and if we can put stuff in it.


----------



## Volvagia

I'm thinking the tent would be around the size of your first expansion in all the other games... it could be bigger considering your the mayor, but it's a tent


----------



## Superpenguin

I'm thinking it's gonna be small and you can't put furniture inside, but it will have a lamp or phone and bed and it will just be your "attic" at the time.


----------



## BellGreen

The tent looks cool enough for a starter. 

How about having a better telephone in your house? Maybe have animals tell their feedback about your job as the mayor? Maybe they can order things from Misc Store LOL!


----------



## Volvagia

Yeah that sounds like what it's going to be, superpenguin.  It's not like you can have a second floor in a tent...


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah but that's only assuming the attic is returning(I assume it is)and I really hope they added at least like 5 full dinosaurs, even like splitting up some of the current ones into more sections will be great, cause I just finished the fossil collection in GC in one month, way too easy.


----------



## Volvagia

Yeah fossils were really easy to find, it's the first thing I completed. 

I'm also guessing there's gonna be new flowers since there will be a garden store.


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> Yeah fossils were really easy to find, it's the first thing I completed.
> 
> I'm also guessing there's gonna be new flowers since there will be a garden store.



don't forget it sells tree saplings too, I think there are enough flowers to fill the store, it most likely will be a small store, and it could also  sell potted flowers for your house.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Going to go out on a limb and say that the garden store will offer things new to the series, maybe bushes that we can plant.

On the previous page a phone was suggested for your neighbors to give you a report, I think that's what the secretary is for. It's her job to keep track of your progress and how everyone in the town is feeling, it's your job to improve those aspects.


----------



## Volvagia

I hope they have potted plants, maybe they can sell pots for you to put your own flowers in 

I'd like a variety of bushes, both fruits and flowers


----------



## BellGreen

Well, you can put flowers in your house in a pot already, but I'd love to see them paint it or make it cooler or something


----------



## Volvagia

Yeah that's what I meant, different designs and shapes and stuff


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> Yeah that's what I meant, different designs and shapes and stuff



Oh LOL

I really hope we get a lot of customization this time. We need more flowers and hybrids. Maybe have more golden flowers?


----------



## Superpenguin

BellBringerGreen said:


> Oh LOL
> 
> I really hope we get a lot of customization this time. We need more flowers and hybrids. Maybe have more golden flowers?



No, we don't need more golden flowers, I'm fine if they make a silver flower like silver tulips, but we don't need new breeds of gold flowers.


----------



## colinx

According to Josh from the BitBlock(well known Nintendo youtuber) someone said:


> It will come out in 2012 for North America, because if you look at paper mario sticker star for Europe it is slated as TBD (to be determined) which means that they haven't made a date for paper mario sticker star and for North America it says Holiday 2012 and also﻿ for luigi's mansion dark moon for Europe it is still Luigi's mansion 2 and slated for 2012 but for North America it is Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon slated for Holiday 2012 which means we will get the games before Europe I mean look at it!
> *MrNintendoToad 4 days ago*



He replied with:


> I have spoken with people who WORK at NOA. They have confirmed it is NOT releasing this year﻿ in NA. I'm not sure why so many people can't understand this...
> *WiiFolderJosh in reply to MrNintendoToad 4 days ago*


http://youtu.be/ndoklEKhGhM - Top comments


----------



## Superpenguin

It's still coming out in 2012, there really isn't reason for it not to, you can't trust commenters.


----------



## BellGreen

I thought it was TBA for US. 

Oh well, interesting to know.

I would want it to be released in 2012 or even release half of the game as a tech demo or something.

For me, these were my theories:
Japan gets it Fall 2012
Europe gets it Early 2013
US gets it TBA

But with the reasons and evidence found here, I think US will get it near the Christmas (I wanted the Wii U also!) or a few months after Japan release date.


----------



## Volvagia

I don't believe that guy, why would NOA tell him and only him? If they were to say it, they would at least announce it, not tell _one_ guy.


----------



## Superpenguin

BellBringerGreen said:


> I thought it was TBA for US.
> 
> Oh well, interesting to know.
> 
> I would want it to be released in 2012 or even release half of the game as a tech demo or something.
> 
> For me, these were my theories:
> Japan gets it Fall 2012
> Europe gets it Early 2013
> US gets it TBA
> 
> But with the reasons and evidence found here, I think US will get it near the Christmas (I wanted the Wii U also!) or a few months after Japan release date.



Those aren't theories, those are facts.

Those US I am sure will get at at the very latest a month after Japan, though I would bet it is out the same week.


----------



## Volvagia

I agree with Superpenguin, we always got AC very quickly after Japan, in fact, City Folk came out in NA before Japan.


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah, and if it was confirmed NOT to release this year, they would have said it would be TBA 2013 just like EU, cause it won't be 2014.


----------



## colinx

Superpenguin said:


> It's still coming out in 2012, there really isn't reason for it not to, you can't trust commenters.



Do you have any source? It is coming out in Japan in 2012. Its TBA for NA.
As for him being commenters. The guy who posted that statement is a very well known Youtuber. You shouldn't write it off, it *may *be true.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

colinx said:


> Do you have any source? It is coming out in Japan in 2012. Its TBA for NA.
> As for him being commenters. The guy who posted that statement is a very well known Youtuber. You shouldn't write it off, it *may *be true.



Now, this is opinionated, so don't think I'm trying to start an argument; but who cares if this person is a "well-known" YouTuber? This supports nothing as to him being right. I'm not saying that's he's wrong, but I'd like to know how being famous makes someone reliable.


----------



## colinx

MarineStorm said:


> Now, this is opinionated, so don't think I'm trying to start an argument; but who cares if this person is a "well-known" YouTuber? This supports nothing as to him being right. I'm not saying that's he's wrong, but I'd like to know how being famous makes someone reliable.



I am pretty sure I said "it may be true."
Many of his subscribers might get mad at him for spreading false rumors, plus it doesn't seem to sound all that out of touch considering Europe is getting it in 2013 but, this goes back to me saying it may be true and it may not.


----------



## JasonBurrows

BellBringerGreen said:


> How about having a better telephone in your house? Maybe they can order things from Misc Store LOL!


The telephone shopping is what made me like Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town for the GBA.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

colinx said:


> I am pretty sure I said "it may be true."
> Many of his subscribers might get mad at him for spreading false rumors, plus it doesn't seem to sound all that out of touch considering Europe is getting it in 2013 but, this goes back to me saying it may be true and it may not.



Exactly my point, as you seemed to be emphasizing "may" as in that he seems to be a good source just because he is well-known.

I understand that it may make sense that AC:3DS might be released in North America in 2013, but there's a 50/50 chance that it will or will not. There's supporting facts going both ways, so we'll have to wait and find out.


----------



## Prof Gallows

NOA doesn't get release date information until the guys over at NEAD are done with the game and have decided a release date.

If you want a real, actual source, try and get it from Katsuya Eguchi, he's the producer of the entire AC series.

Really, I know it seems like it's smart, and it's a good guess. But like it's been mentioned already the US gets AC games really soon after JP. There is a really good chance US will be getting it later this year.


----------



## Superpenguin

colinx said:


> Do you have any source? It is coming out in Japan in 2012. Its TBA for NA.
> As for him being commenters. The guy who posted that statement is a very well known Youtuber. You shouldn't write it off, it *may *be true.



Of course not, it's all guesses and assumptions right now.
Trusting a commenter, no matter how well known is just silly though, that is not an accurate source, it is hardly even a source.


----------



## colinx

Superpenguin said:


> Of course not, it's all guesses and assumptions right now.
> Trusting a commenter, no matter how well known is just silly though, that is not an accurate source, it is hardly even a source.



I didn't "trust" the commenter, I said it may or may not be true.


----------



## Superpenguin

colinx said:


> I didn't "trust" the commenter, I said it may or may not be true.



Yeah, and you told me not to write it off, when you were writing off my comment about it coming out in 2012, see benefits for beeing well known. T_T


----------



## colinx

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah, and you told me not to write it off, when you were writing off my comment about it coming out in 2012, see benefits for beeing well known. T_T



I only asked you for a source. I didn't write it off. There is a chance that it could be coming out in both 2012 or 2013 for NA. Which is what I just said 3 times in a row.


----------



## Superpenguin

You never really said that.


----------



## colinx

Superpenguin said:


> You never really said that.






> _Originally Posted by Superpenguin _
> It's still coming out in 2012, there really isn't reason for it not to, you can't trust commenters.





> *Do you have any source? It is coming out in Japan in 2012. Its TBA for NA.*



Your right. I never really said that.


----------



## Superpenguin

I don't know if you were being sarcastic or not, cause that quote proves me right, but I read that as sarcastic...


----------



## colinx

Superpenguin said:


> I don't know if you were being sarcastic or not, cause that quote proves me right, but I read that as sarcastic...



Please elaborate? You said I never asked you for a source, which that quote just proved me right..?


----------



## Superpenguin

colinx said:


> Please elaborate? You said I never asked you for a source, which that quote just proved me right..?



What?
I said "you never really said that" to you saying
"There is a chance that it could be coming out in both 2012 or 2013 for NA. Which is what I just said 3 times in a row."


----------



## colinx

Superpenguin said:


> What?
> I said "you never really said that" to you saying
> "There is a chance that it could be coming out in both 2012 or 2013 for NA. Which is what I just said 3 times in a row."





> You shouldn't write it off, it may be true.





> this goes back to me saying it may be true and it may not.





> I didn't "trust" the commenter, I said it may or may not be true.


....


----------



## Superpenguin

you never said 2012 or 2013, you could've meant 2013 or 2014.


----------



## colinx

Superpenguin said:


> you never said 2012 or 2013, you could've meant 2013 or 2014.



Yea, I obviously mean't 2014 while the game was confirmed for Japan in 2012. Of course we must wait another year to get the game in the US. _sarcasm_

I was just saying that the game may or may not come out in 2012 which was made pretty apparent in my posts.


----------



## Kaiaa

Colinx, Superpenguin, hate to minimod but this has gone on long enough with no intervention. None of us, and neither of you actually _know_ when the game will come out for everyone outside of Japan so please stop spamming this thread with your argument or move it to a thread that discuses when the game comes out. We can speculate but there is literally no point in arguing when when no one really knows. 

Also just a note of advice, if you feel someone is being hurtful/spamming just click on the little ! icon on the bottom left of their post and report them. It's really as easy as that.



Volvagia said:


> I hope they have potted plants, maybe they can sell pots for you to put your own flowers in
> 
> I'd like a variety of bushes, both fruits and flowers



I like the potted plant idea as long as the indoor plants are unique to the interior of the house. In other words, plants that cannot be planted outside. I say this because if you want a potted plant in the previous AC games, you could just take the flower in and place it and it would automatically turn into a potted plant.


----------



## Volvagia

Yes I know that Kaiaa, but I'm talking about different sizes, shapes or designs


----------



## Superpenguin

I'd like flower pots with different shapes as well.


----------



## BellGreen

Me too, I don't like the long pots or cylinder-like pots. I want the super big pots placed next to benches or something.

I hope to see DLC. I miss the DSi Points, but I really think DLC should be in.


----------



## Superpenguin

I want DLC too, but I'd rather no have repeated DLC from CF.

I'd also like special music boxes that play the holiday music.


----------



## BellGreen

The DLC I wanted is the stuff to put it towns, not the one that you get by WiiConnect24.

Music boxes would be nice. I want to be able to change the tunes you hear when your playing.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I want some more events. Not holidays exactly, but just random events.


----------



## Superpenguin

I hope the lake with the dock returns if it does so should events because it was a major event spot in acgc along with the wishing well


----------



## BellGreen

The wishing well did return to my knowledge, it was in the trailer.

But it could get cut out.

The lake with the dock will return, because of how you can swim (why are so much people happy about swimming? Is it because the island might return?)


----------



## Prof Gallows

I hope so too.
it felt a lot more event like to me, instead of gathering around the town hall. Maybe if we're lucky we can plan events, when, where, that sort of thing.


----------



## BellGreen

I hope that we get to kick out people and stuff. 

I would like a wi-fi system where you can download maps made by Nintendo.... that would be fun!

But totally the opposite of AC games


----------



## Superpenguin

The wishing well was just a well shown an then tere was a fountain nothing like the one in acgc an the only dock we've seen is at the each.

Yeah townhall held events were boring, it just didn't feel very lively


----------



## BellGreen

Most of the events were VERY boring. I hope Nintendo steps it up a bit.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I dunno about downloading maps, that seems like it'd kill it. =/


But we can already kick people out of towns. You just go to the town hall, tell whoever is there you have a problem with a villager, pick who you want to kick out, and they'll move out.


----------



## colinx

A random carnival event would be cool, with some mini games!


----------



## BellGreen

Oh, I told I wanted to kick out Alli but she never moved out until MONTHS.

Yeah, downloading maps seems bad but maybe we can customize it more to make a race format or something.


----------



## Prof Gallows

You gotta go and do it a few times, doing it once will just make your friendship level go down. lol


and yes. A random carnival would be great, with minigames like knocking over bottles or popping balloons.


----------



## Superpenguin

Reporting a problem resets the character to their original outfit and catchphrase that's it


----------



## Prof Gallows

Really? Mine always moved out..

but it could have also been because their houses were surrounded by pitfalls and they got hit in the head with a net every chance I could get. lol


----------



## BellGreen

Oh, OK.

Alli was beginning to sound rude and I couldnt find anything to fix it.


----------



## Superpenguin

It could have been a coincidence but it's only there in case ou get an animal from another town that gave that animal innapropiate clothing or catchphrases


----------



## BellGreen

I really dont like snobby animals, but I just report them to the office. Simple as posting a thread on The Bell Tree.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

.... Sense when can we report animals? 
I netted mine and wrote to mine all the time with "I hate you" letters; and " think you sould move out!"

Inappropriate clothing? What?! Shocked! 
Only thing I see to be inappropriate is the cat you draw it's face.

8=>3
Eyes that ran with a attached longer noes. And of corse a car mouth with a long center but short curves.


----------



## Jake

RoosterInURbutt said:


> .... Sense when can we report animals?
> I netted mine and wrote to mine all the time with "I hate you" letters; and " think you sould move out!"
> 
> Inappropriate clothing? What?! Shocked!
> Only thing I see to be inappropriate is the cat you draw it's face.
> 
> 8=>3
> Eyes that ran with a attached longer noes. And of corse a car mouth with a long center but short curves.



you go to the town hall and go "problem" and then you can report them.
And sending them "I hate you" letters will make them stay. They get happy when you send them letters, they dont care what you say


----------



## Volvagia

Yeah if you give them letters even with a hate message, they will still be happy. 

I hate how the animals are always so... bipolar? one second they're normal, the next they're angry, next they're normal, next they're happy etc etc If they're gonna be angry, at least stay angry for longer. And even if they act 'normal' again they could at least seem annoyed with you or something.


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> Yeah if you give them letters even with a hate message, they will still be happy.
> 
> I hate how the animals are always so... bipolar? one second they're normal, the next they're angry, next they're normal, next they're happy etc etc If they're gonna be angry, at least stay angry for longer. And even if they act 'normal' again they could at least seem annoyed with you or something.



That would get sorta annoying. Besides they're animals, they know they won't live long, mind as well spend their life without anger and sadness.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yeah, neighbors only stay a certain emotion for about a minute or two and then they're back to normal. Longer emotions would be nice, and being able to cheer them up would also be nice.


----------



## Volvagia

Superpenguin said:


> That would get sorta annoying. Besides they're animals, they know they won't live long, mind as well spend their life without anger and sadness.



Well yeah, obviously they eventually have to forgive and forget about it, but how could you possibly be mad at someone for a minute and then act like nothing has ever happened? 

But it's AC, these animals won't die ... and if they did it would at least happen off-screen


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tortimer 2002-2012.

lol
But yeah, more personality depth would be great.


----------



## Superpenguin

I still have faith tortimer is alive, his portrait is only hanging up because he was a mayor for 10 years!


----------



## Volvagia

I hope he didn't die... Man, I don't wanna believe that!


----------



## Prof Gallows

So far he hasn't been seen in any screenshots or videos other than in a portrait. I have a pretty strong feeling that he'll be absent from that game, save for a few nods and mentions.


----------



## Volvagia

Maybe he shows us the tutorial and then after a while he retires/steps down?


----------



## Superpenguin

But we saw the introduction part, tortimer wasn't there, unless he is waiting at the office.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Like you mentioned earlier with the secretary giving you the golden watering can, I think she'll be replacing Tortimer in that way. Helping you with the start of the game, giving you golden level items, etc.

At least they honored him with the portrait. I'm just gonna be really bummed out if the reason you're becoming mayor of the town is because Tortimer passed away. That would suck. lol


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah, she probably will, just not the ax or shovel or slingshot, cause those always have different ways to earn, ax being my favorite.

Yeah, that would suck if that's why we'll mayor, hopefully there is a sort and sweet story behind it all.


----------



## XenoVII

If you saw in the concept art (which it looks like they won't be using too much off of past the town/beach area itself, as far as we know), there was a island house in the middle of the sea. I always though it belonged to either Tortimer or Paschal. If it belongs to Paschal and they are still using the island, I hope that Tortimer can live there and give us advice every once in a while.


----------



## Superpenguin

I don't understand why everyone refers to the map, it's just a detailed drawing of what they plan to have, it's not an exact replica.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yeah, I came to that realization too. The map was just concept art that was probably drawn up wayyyyy back in development.

Plus, towns are built on a system that randomizes everything. Unless there was some sort of feature that took you outside of your town like with Kapp'n on the GC, I don't see those islands being part of the town. =/


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah except that big island which I am still skeptical about, Kapp'n might take you there, like the first time you have to swim a very long distance, but after that kapp'n will be offering to take you to it, cause how else will Kapp'n be included?


----------



## BellGreen

We would have to get something in order to go to the island (GBA for PG). So maybe we would need to buy something from the eShop in order for Kapp'n to appear or something LOl


----------



## Superpenguin

If the island really does stay(as it could've been removed) I hope there aren't coconut trees there, i like earning the coconuts at the beach.


----------



## BellGreen

I hope that foreign fruit will wash up on the shore along with coconuts.


----------



## Superpenguin

I don't, it's fun to earn it from animals or go to other towns to get it.


----------



## Jake

hmm thought the sloth would be cuter


----------



## Superpenguin

omg that wooden bridge is the best, and the sloth is sorta ugly, but that's okay.
I love the elephant with the tusks!


----------



## Volvagia

Yeah the sloth is ugly, love that rose decoration, and now Tom Nook sells exterior for our homes. 

What's that shop w/ the envelope at 1:04?

I hope I get the white gorilla, he looks like he would be cool


----------



## Superpenguin

Thats Tom nooks raccoon housing where you can only buy house exterior Timmy and tommy own the nook business. 

That gorilla looks like a yeti and the shop I assume is the post office.


----------



## Volvagia

Yeah post office is what i was thinking.

Since the PO now has it's own building, do you think we can do with our mail, like change the gift wrap if we send gifts? maybe we can choose to send a letter or a gift (assuming it is the PO)


----------



## Superpenguin

The post office wa in GameCube I assume it will serve the same purpose plus a little bit extra they might Even have Pete inside

Here are the scans from the video, they are clearer and show a bit more stuff(like blathers and apollo)
Here
Here

there might be another scan, as neither of those show Celeste's museum shop.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

I kinda like the new gorilla, he does looks like a Yeti ^.^


----------



## Superpenguin

or an abominable snowman too, that's the first gorilla I actually like, I also like his shirt, it looks good on him.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

Superpenguin said:


> or an abominable snowman too, that's the first gorilla I actually like, I also like his shirt, it looks good on him.



i know! i hate ll the other gorillas, they're annoying and rude...


----------



## Superpenguin

This one looks nice though, I love how they are really matching the clothing with the new animals, the deer has like a woodsgirl shirt, elephant has the caveman to look like a mammoth, and the gorilla with a sweater because it's cold in the mountains considering his yeti look.


----------



## Jake

Volvagia said:


> Yeah the sloth is ugly, love that rose decoration, and now Tom Nook sells exterior for our homes.
> 
> What's that shop w/ the envelope at 1:04?
> 
> I hope I get the white gorilla, he looks like he would be cool


Yeah i dont like the sloth either



Superpenguin said:


> or an abominable snowman too, that's the first gorilla I actually like, I also like his shirt, it looks good on him.



Yeah I really like this gorilla 

anyway, I'm updating the front post in a minute


----------



## Volvagia

My fave villagers are the ducks, dogs, goats and gorillas.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mine are penguins, lamps(sheep), chickens, pigs.

Those are the 4 categories I like ALL the animals in no matter what their personality is.


----------



## Volvagia

The only personality I don't like is snooty, and maybe normal.

I really like the jock personalities, Bill is my best friend :U


----------



## Superpenguin

I really don't like many of the ducks.


----------



## Volvagia

I loved Bill and freckles


----------



## Jake

I noticed something.







I'm wondering what species of flowers these are.. they could be cosmos, but they showed them in another trailer and they seem too curvy and look like the have ore petals that cosmos.


Spoiler: cosmos











I thought they might be yellow pansies but they aren't.
So I'm thinking they may be a new flower species.
Or can anyone else think this is an old species revamped.


----------



## Prof Gallows

They look like yellow cosmos to me, comparing the two screenshots you provided.

Contributing to the conversation beforehand, my favorite villagers are a three way tie between wolves, anteaters, and crocodiles.

edit:

Decided to take a better look at the new information we just got. I'm going to assume people haven't noticed this stuff yet. I'll also post screenshots, cause that's even better.



Spoiler: Info here.



I've enhanced this image to show you more clearly, this is showing buying items in the museum, which shows carpet and wallpaper.





This next image shows an example of green hair, not so much of a big deal. But there is a windmill barely visible in the top left, which means it will probably be placeable anywhere.





This image shows an example of blue hair, along with Timmy and Tommy's shop, which has been upgraded from the standard shop. To the direct right, it even looks like part of the same building, is the gardening shop I'm assuming, with the flower on the door and flowers in pots.





Inside of the garden store. I've circled it and zoomed it to show you clearly. Confirmed you purchase watering cans here.


----------



## Superpenguin

Those aren't cosmos, at first I pointed out I thought they were, but then in another new screenshot, you can see red cosmos and the 2 flowers look nothing alike.


----------



## tsukune_713

Bidoof said:


> I noticed something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering what species of flowers these are.. they could be cosmos, but they showed them in another trailer and they seem too curvy and look like the have ore petals that cosmos.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cosmos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they might be yellow pansies but they aren't.
> So I'm thinking they may be a new flower species.
> Or can anyone else think this is an old species revamped.



i think their lillies ^.^
they dont look like cosmos to me at all
but they look like lillies with the 5 petals and arrangement


----------



## Prof Gallows

You guys are really going to continue the debate on the flowers after I took the time to post those screenshots?

You sadden me. I am in despair.


----------



## Ziggyfin

Prof Gallows said:


> Spoiler: Info here.
> 
> 
> 
> This image shows an example of blue hair, along with Timmy and Tommy's shop, which has been upgraded from the standard shop. To the direct right, it even looks like part of the same building, is the gardening shop I'm assuming, with the flower on the door and flowers in pots.



So will both of the twins work in the store together? Because it looks like only one works at a time.  Maybe they take shifts, or when the store gets upgraded they decide they need to work together because the store's to big for one worker. ...worker!

Anyways, I love the new logo for the Nook store. Double leaf!


----------



## Superpenguin

They most likely wil lboth work in nookingtons(they might change the name, but their last name is nook, so don't know why) and they might split the hours in half for each, one work the first half, the other the second half.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Right, that's also what I'm thinking. That or they take shifts in days. Also didn't mention that it does look like you can have people in your town and still go to the mall, that same screenshot also shows another character in the top left. Though it's blurry, so it could be a neighbor


----------



## Superpenguin

I thought that was Rover or Lyle, I mean they are standing right in front of the path to the model rooms, so it doesn't really look like a human.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Wasn't there a video showing two players walking around at the model homes area though?


----------



## Superpenguin

Yes, but that was the model home area, those players could both be at nintendozone hotspots or something like that.
I don't even know why'd you want to wifi at the model homes area.


----------



## SockHead

I don't know why this hasn't been sticky'ed yet, so yeah.. I did.


----------



## Superpenguin

Thank you SockHead!


----------



## Volvagia

Ooh, it's stickied now! 

I'm wondering about the eye colours, can we choose it or is it like choosing your hair colour; fiery, lighthearted etc?


----------



## SockHead

Volvagia said:


> Ooh, it's stickied now!
> 
> I'm wondering about the eye colours, can we choose it or is it like choosing your hair colour, fiery, lighthearted etc?



Who knows, I'm sure it'll be the same way you choose your eyes in the other games but maybe they changed it up and will actually let you choose.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> You guys are really going to continue the debate on the flowers after I took the time to post those screenshots?
> 
> You sadden me. I am in despair.




yes they are because they love me more, and my post beats yours


----------



## Superpenguin

Not to mention I noticed everything in your post.


----------



## Jake

SockHead said:


> I don't know why this hasn't been sticky'ed yet, so yeah.. I did.



Because according to jeremy, jason burrows, and andy it wasn't 'official'

@thread: in all seriousness, gallow's did have some good **** in his post, but mine was just more interesting.


----------



## SockHead

Bidoof said:


> Because according to jeremy, jason burrows, and andy it wasn't 'official'
> 
> @thread: in all seriousness, gallow's did have some good **** in his post, but mine was just more interesting.



I changed the title of the thread so they won't complain lolz


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bidoof said:


> Because according to jeremy, jason burrows, and andy it wasn't 'official'
> 
> @thread: in all seriousness, gallow's did have some good **** in his post, but mine was just more interesting.



Well then. I shall no longer take the time to do those posts.


----------



## Ziggyfin

Wait, the post where you analyzed some of the scans?  I read that and learned from it!  I just didn't comment about it because you had it pretty much summed up.  I thought that the Nook's store upgrade you pointed out was awesome!


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> Well then. I shall no longer take the time to do those posts.


You should still do them, just do them sooner when the scans come out, cause by the time you posted it, I noticed all the stuff you mentioned, and about half of it was being discussed already.


----------



## Kip

I'm not sure if this has already been mentioned but


-The sloths name is translated into Lazy and he/she is an employee in the garden shop.

-Lisa is the Recycle shop manager.

-The able sisters don't sell accessories. (not confirmed but not seen either)

all this may not be 101% legit and if ya'll already know this then please don't chew my head.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

okay sorry i don't feel like reading all the way through, 
what's this about a Recycling shop....?
AND a museum shop....?

I've been dead for only like 3 weeks, and i missed a lot...


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> I'm not sure if this has already been mentioned but
> 
> 
> -The sloths name is translated into Lazy and he/she is an employee in the garden shop.
> 
> -Lisa is the Recycle shop manager.
> 
> -The able sisters don't sell accessories. (not confirmed but not seen either)
> 
> all this may not be 101% legit and if ya'll already know this then please don't chew my head.



Thanks for the sloth's name translation


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> You should still do them, just do them sooner when the scans come out, cause by the time you posted it, I noticed all the stuff you mentioned, and about half of it was being discussed already.



You might have noticed them, but I'm sure there were others who hadn't.
Regardless, I won't be doing another one.


----------



## Superpenguin

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> okay sorry i don't feel like reading all the way through,
> what's this about a Recycling shop....?
> AND a museum shop....?
> 
> I've been dead for only like 3 weeks, and i missed a lot...



lisa the llama/alpaca runs the thrift store(recycle shop) which is basically secondhand goods which your neighbors sell to her.

Celeste runs the museum giftshop where so far only showed a wallpaper and flooring and what to me looks like a chair but others a sign.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

I think I may have found a new face style in one of the recent scans:




I'm not too sure if this is important or not, but I thought I'd just post it anyways.


----------



## tsukune_713

Prof Gallows said:


> You might have noticed them, but I'm sure there were others who hadn't.
> Regardless, I won't be doing another one.



honestly i liked what you did
im just very interested in flowers since thats one of my favorite things to do in animal crossing and im not a very talkative person by nature, sorry


----------



## Sam

Here's some news for you! "Animal Crossing Jump Out will be released In November 2012 ^
In Japan for the Nintendo 3DS!" 

http://www.nintendoworldreport.com/news/31401

The Very last sentence!


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

Sam said:


> Here's some news for you! "Animal Crossing Jump Out will be released In November 2012 ^
> In Japan for the Nintendo 3DS!"
> 
> http://www.nintendoworldreport.com/news/31401
> 
> The Very last sentence!



Haha that's awesome!  I know that most people don't think we will get it this year but, if Japan gets it in fall we could get it around then also.  I have hope!  Though I do see it more likely if we get it after Christmas so the WiiU can be the big deal for a while, but still you can only hope!


----------



## Kip

Sam said:


> Here's some news for you! "Animal Crossing Jump Out will be released In November 2012 ^
> In Japan for the Nintendo 3DS!"
> 
> http://www.nintendoworldreport.com/news/31401
> 
> The Very last sentence!



Thank you so much for posting this! This made my day even better than what it is!


----------



## Superpenguin

KirbyHugger8D said:


> Haha that's awesome!  I know that most people don't think we will get it this year but, if Japan gets it in fall we could get it around then also.  I have hope!  Though I do see it more likely if we get it after Christmas so the WiiU can be the big deal for a while, but still you can only hope!



I have hope as well, and with a November release, it looks good.


----------



## Ade4265

Cool! I wonder who will get it first... Europe or US???


----------



## Superpenguin

Most Likely US.


----------



## Volvagia

With every bit of new info, this game is slowly creeping to the top of my most wanted games.  (PL is still ahead though, because I know the release date) I really hope, since someone mentioned the japanese release is november, that we can get it in November or December. I wouldn't mind a 2013 release and it is likely, but I'd rather have it earlier.


----------



## Kip

Volvagia said:


> With every bit of new info, this game is slowly creeping to the top of my most wanted games.  (PL is still ahead though, because I know the release date) I really hope, since someone mentioned the japanese release is november, that we can get it in November or December. I wouldn't mind a 2013 release and it is likely, but I'd rather have it earlier.



Wow, I'm surprised this isn't already at the top of your most wanted list!

I have a feeling that the game will probably come out in December in the US & January in 2013 for EU but i wouldn't hold my breth .


----------



## cutepixie88

Found this on tumblr!!!


----------



## Superpenguin

cutepixie88 said:


> Found this on tumblr!!! View attachment 1418



That article is from so long ago and is definitely not a reliable source of information, it is only explaining what they saw and assumed within the first 1 or 2 videos that released. I wouldn't believe anything in it.


----------



## cutepixie88

Oooh! I never knew it was posted that long ago. Then I guess it's probably not reliable >.< But I would love it if it were true!


----------



## Superpenguin

Personally it just would be too much like Harvest Moon, I almost think they got this article confused thinking it was a harvest moon game they were talking about.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tumblr is an extremely unreliable source for information on games. They post and reblog anything and everything without bothering to check it first.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

cutepixie88 said:


> Found this on tumblr!!!



I'm sorry, but my ipad won't let me pull this up so if someone wold please just sum up what this says I would really apreciate it!  If you dont want to though I understand


----------



## Prof Gallows

It's not anything. Just a bunch of assumptions that we already know are false.


----------



## Superpenguin

KirbyHugger8D said:


> I'm sorry, but my ipad won't let me pull this up so if someone wold please just sum up what this says I would really apreciate it!  If you dont want to though I understand


Even though they are assumptions, they are still very humorous to read, please remember they aren't true, but if you want to know:

-Talk about water freezing and us being able to walk on it(oceans can't freeze)
-The use of farming and farming tools


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

Superpenguin said:


> Even though they are assumptions, they are still very humorous to read, please remember they aren't true, but if you want to know:
> 
> -Talk about water freezing and us being able to walk on it(oceans can't freeze)
> -The use of farming and farming tools


Haha they sound _soooo_ real.....  Anyways thank you for telling me!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Most of the information the other sites get is from our forums. The water freezing and farming tools were both discussed here on TBT before those were made.

It's not very often when an unofficial site gets information that we don't already have. So really, the best place to look for information is here on TBT.


----------



## Kip

Prof Gallows said:


> Most of the information the other sites get is from our forums. The water freezing and farming tools were both discussed here on TBT before those were made.
> 
> It's not very often when an unofficial site gets information that we don't already have. So really, the best place to look for information is here on TBT.



Haha i have to agree, people here are so fast to post new information!


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'd say it's due to the fact we have a few older members who keep their eyes opened. Not really down talking any of the other AC forums, but we're far more dedicated to getting the real, correct information, and making sure that what information we get is true.


----------



## colinx

Police station returns!


----------



## Jake

Thanks. 

I'll update this later tomorrow sometime;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IybG5rQ2k7s

- There's a different plant in the mayors office this time (plum bonsai?) so that pretty much confirms that it's customizable + the cool globe (i think) from a holiday in the US version can be seen on the bookshelf 
- You can place bridges + chose their style
- benches and wells are also outdoor furniture decorations
- Resetti is back
- Brewster is back too, looks like he owns the cafe
- The Police station has returned with a lost and found
- Options are on the bottom screen
- Face in a hole?
- Pro designs are back
- Patters are sharable via QR codes?
- New Flower set + Golden DLC from CF returns. Maybe all DLC from CF will be in the game at get-go
- New space/science/lad thing theme
- Air conditioner can be turned on
- Blue llama/alpaca in thrift store
- New Orange furniture series, had an orange leaf symbol instead of the regular green one..?
- Digital Clocks
- Release November 8th
- Cicadas can be heard during the video so they may return
- Lyle returns


OK FIRST POST WILL HAVE A HUGE MAKE-OVER SOMETIME TOMORROW CALM YO **** PLZ


----------



## SockHead

Nothing too interesting in this video. BLUE ALPACA IS COOL THOUGH!!!


----------



## Prof Gallows

The game is 4,800 yen. That's roughly about 60 US dollars.

Nice video, showed a few different things that were interesting. Late Autumn release too.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> The game is 4,800 yen. That's roughly about 60 US dollars.
> 
> Nice video, showed a few different things that were interesting. Late Autumn release too.



60 US dollars!?
I'm sure that'll change though, that's more than the average Wii game.


----------



## RisingSun

Superpenguin said:


> 60 US dollars!?
> I'm sure that'll change though, that's more than the average Wii game.



From one of the websites I just looked at, it seems that 4800 yen is the normal for their games, so that would suggest the typical US price to be $40.  That is what most of the retail sites I am looking at is putting for it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yeah, it will be cheaper in the western countries. Crazy money exchange rate.
I'm guessing it'll probably be 40 US dollars, and 30 EU pound. Same as all the other 3DS games.


----------



## SockHead

Nah I'm pretty sure it will be $40. Have you ever even seen a $50 3DS game?


----------



## Superpenguin

Oh whoops I got freaked out seeing the $60 that I forgot about the currency exchange rates.


----------



## X66x66

NoA just tweeted that AC3DS is coming out first half of 2013 for America...


----------



## Superpenguin

X66x66 said:


> NoA just tweeted that AC3DS is coming out first half of 2013 for America...



Well, I guess there's no arguing against that.


----------



## X66x66

I knew it would happen, but I just kept telling myself it would be out in December. Oh well, I'm hoping for January or February. NoA and NoE should give us some info around Japan's release


----------



## Prof Gallows

I would like to take this opportunity to say;

Told you so. =p


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to say;
> 
> Told you so. =p



Hey it could still change through a miraculous turn of events.
But I will stick with the 2013 but I am saying February or March.
I am just glad they announced the date today when the new video came out instead of announcing it some other time.


----------



## X66x66

Superpenguin said:


> Hey it could still change through a miraculous turn of events.
> But I will stick with the 2013 but I am saying February or March.
> I am just glad they announced the date today when the new video came out instead of announcing it some other time.



Same. And now that Japan is getting it in 2 months or so, NoA and NoE are bound to have some real info about the game. A title would be nice


----------



## Superpenguin

X66x66 said:


> Same. And now that Japan is getting it in 2 months or so, NoA and NoE are bound to have some real info about the game. A title would be nice


Yes, something to look forward to. just a bit more than 2 months and a week.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm thinking late March or early April. But yeah, at least Japan has a for sure date now.


----------



## Superpenguin

I am just disappointed that we don't get it in time to celebrate the main holidays.


----------



## XenoVII

Superpenguin said:


> I am just disappointed that we don't get it in time to celebrate the main holidays.



Since I am trying to be as positive as possible, try to consider it this way: Since the US will probably get it anywhere from January - May, at least we can start off fresh and celebrate all the holidays at once.


----------



## Mairmalade

XenoVII said:


> Since I am trying to be as positive as possible, try to consider it this way: Since the US will probably get it anywhere from January - May, at least we can start off fresh and celebrate all the holidays at once.



Starting in the middle is like even ground, right?


----------



## Superpenguin

XenoVII said:


> Since I am trying to be as positive as possible, try to consider it this way: Since the US will probably get it anywhere from January - May, at least we can start off fresh and celebrate all the holidays at once.


Well I am positively thinking about it in another way.I recently got ACGC in July, so now I can play Halloween, thanksgiving, and christmas in that without having to play it in AC3DS as well.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I think a spring release fits Animal Crossing.
The snow will be gone, it will rain more often and that means more fish and better chances to catch rare fish. More varieties of bugs come out in spring than in winter, and the only holiday you're going to miss is valentine's day if it's released after that.


----------



## TheFarmboy

XenoVII said:


> Since I am trying to be as positive as possible, try to consider it this way: Since the US will probably get it anywhere from January - May, at least we can start off fresh and celebrate all the holidays at once.



That's true. And the fact that you get to start atleast around the spring is nice.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> I think a spring release fits Animal Crossing.
> The snow will be gone, it will rain more often and that means more fish and better chances to catch rare fish. More varieties of bugs come out in spring than in winter, and the only holiday you're going to miss is valentine's day if it's released after that.



No from the Japan release to NoA we will miss Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Years, Valentine's Day, Possible Fishing Tourneys(which isn't big since they will occur often)
That's how I look at it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

You're looking at it half empty then.

If we get it in February, doubtful, but this is an example. We'll get to do every single holiday that year. The only thing we would miss is Thanksgiving, Christmas, and the 2012 New Year. Getting it at the start of the year is way better than getting it at the end of the year.


----------



## SockHead

I found myself getting bored with City Folk before grass even came back, so that's definitely a plus. Hopefully it will keep me playing longer. (Winter sux)


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> I found myself getting bored with City Folk before grass even came back, so that's definitely a plus. Hopefully it will keep me playing longer. (Winter sux)



Could've been because City Folk was just boring to start off with. =p

But yeah, hopefully this will be more enjoyable.


----------



## Superpenguin

Well I'll have to wait a year to make a snowman then unless it comes out in February.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to say;
> 
> Told you so. =p



Isn't this something everyone wants to say haha.

Alright guys.
Give me an hour or something, I'll have this updated with all the hot news in town!

about 2 and a half hours late but its done lol


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> Well I'll have to wait a year to make a snowman then unless it comes out in February.



That really isn't a major fault in a spring release. Making a snowman is hardly worth the effort and it's one of the very few things that make winter worthwhile. I don't think anyone else is going to be overly upset if they can't make a snowman, they're going to be enjoying the fact that there is tons more to do. =p


----------



## amped4jr88

Prof Gallows said:


> I still think he's going to be on the island spending his retirement in style.



Either that or we can visit him in ghost form at his grave site..I am not opposed to that LOL. But I bet he is on the island or something.


----------



## TheFarmboy

About that orange/brown leaf in that video. My guess would be that the colour of the leaf indicated that the furniture item had been altered/customized.


----------



## Superpenguin

TheFarmboy said:


> About that orange/brown leaf in that video. My guess would be that the colour of the leaf indicated that the furniture item had been altered/customized.



I already said that.


----------



## Paint

Sorry if this has already been asked or talked about a gazillion times, but instead of going to the gate and talking to one of the dogs, will there be a whole building just for lost and found?


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Paint said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked or talked about a gazillion times, but instead of going to the gate and talking to one of the dogs, will there be a whole building just for lost and found?



I believe that's already in the Police Station, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Superpenguin

Paint said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked or talked about a gazillion times, but instead of going to the gate and talking to one of the dogs, will there be a whole building just for lost and found?





MarineStorm said:


> I believe that's already in the Police Station, if I am not mistaken.



Yes it's th epolice station, in the video wher eit shows Booker, the counters behind him hold the lost and found items.


----------



## Paint

Superpenguin said:


> Yes it's th epolice station, in the video wher eit shows Booker, the counters behind him hold the lost and found items.





MarineStorm said:


> I believe that's already in the Police Station, if I am not mistaken.



Oh okay, thank you.


----------



## Winona

I'm very glad that this game will most likely be released in springtime (in Europe). Although autumn is my favourite season because of all the colours and hot chocolate and rain and so on, I prefer spring in Animal Crossing.
Imagine all the new butterflies and fishies to catch! Then comes the summer, which is even greener and everything gets busy.


----------



## Juicebox

Winona said:


> I'm very glad that this game will most likely be released in springtime (in Europe). Although autumn is my favourite season because of all the colours and hot chocolate and rain and so on, I prefer spring in Animal Crossing.
> Imagine all the new butterflies and fishies to catch! Then comes the summer, which is even greener and everything gets busy.



I agree, springtime sounds like the perfect time for release. Everything will start out green, and there will be a couple of cheap, easy bugs to catch so that new players can get used to it. Then it can lead into summer, where everything picks up! I think it releasing in March is plausible.


----------



## Superpenguin

Juicebox said:


> I agree, springtime sounds like the perfect time for release. Everything will start out green, and there will be a couple of cheap, easy bugs to catch so that new players can get used to it. Then it can lead into summer, where everything picks up! I think it releasing in March is plausible.


They aren't going to release the game for reasons on what season/what will happen in the game at that time.


----------



## Juicebox

Superpenguin said:


> They aren't going to release the game for reasons on what season/what will happen in the game at that time.



I know, it's more of a personal wish. I don't think it is coming in March BECAUSE of those reasons, I think it will come in March because of localization time. I was trying to  say that I would be okay if it came in March because of the reasons listed.


----------



## Prof Gallows

March or April is the best guess at this point.
Also, 27 guests viewing this thread. What?


----------



## BellGreen

Juicebox said:


> I know, it's more of a personal wish. I don't think it is coming in March BECAUSE of those reasons, I think it will come in March because of localization time. I was trying to  say that I would be okay if it came in March because of the reasons listed.



I hope its March, my hypothesis as of right now.


----------



## meerkat99

I don't know if anyone else has mentioned this, but is that a new character at 0:50-1:00?


----------



## FaroreGrimm

I am quite excited for all the new features, now when people make designs you dont have to spend forever making them especially those complicated designs now you can just scan the QR codes and I am also really excited for the changing the store hours my stores will be open late! XD The new furniture has really surprised me as well as decorating your house I thought it was going to be just changing the colors of things but its really awesome. Can't wait to have a house on the beach! All the new characters really amp the game up and with their deeper personalities it will be more fun to have favorites and to talk to them. The game seems better then I imagined with features I didn't even think of,the later release date is okay with me because of all the cool new stuff and all the info we are getting really makes up for E3, I agree with Juicebox on the release date in spring. Hopefully winter in this game won't be as dull but I think its going to be great just because of the lampposts and how beautiful they will look in the snow. Hopefully they will show more of winter and fall considering the only seasons we've really seen are summer and spring probably because they are the busier seasons overall everything is awesome and Nintendo is keeping up updated which I like!


----------



## Winona

FaroreGrimm said:


> Hopefully winter in this game won't be as dull but I think its going to be great just because of the lampposts and how beautiful they will look in the snow.



I agree, that was my first thought when I saw the winter-scene in one of the trailers, too. It gave me a really warm, christmas-like feeling and made me wanna drink a hot chocolate and cuddle in a soft blanket while playing AC3D.

The fall looked nice too, it is so colourful!


----------



## JasonBurrows

Prof Gallows said:


> Yeah, it will be cheaper in the western countries. Crazy money exchange rate.
> I'm guessing it'll probably be 40 US dollars, and 30 EU pound. Same as all the other 3DS games.


Most likely it will be at ?34.99 in the UK.


----------



## Prof Gallows

JasonBurrows said:


> Most likely it will be at ?34.99 in the UK.



I started seeing that on the US sites too. Regardless, it'll still be reasonably priced.


----------



## LemonCupcake

So we assume it will come around February/March/April in North America.......
WHAT ABOUT EUROPE??????I DON'T THINK I CAN WAIT MORE THAN ONE DAY AFTER IT IS RELEASED IN NA!!!
Maybe....we will get it sooner?;w;


----------



## RisingSun

LemonCupcake said:


> So we assume it will come around February/March/April in North America.......
> WHAT ABOUT EUROPE??????I DON'T THINK I CAN WAIT MORE THAN ONE DAY AFTER IT IS RELEASED IN NA!!!
> Maybe....we will get it sooner?;w;



I would say probably around the same time.  They may still be getting the game itself situated due to the different operating system, but the marketing on the WiiU will probably be similar to NA.  Either way, it will be in their best interest to hold it until after the holiday rush.


----------



## Ashchu

hello


----------



## Trundle

I wonder if they will do the same thing between the 3DS and WiiU that they did for the DS and Wii.


----------



## Juicebox

Trundle said:


> I wonder if they will do the same thing between the 3DS and WiiU that they did for the DS and Wii.



I don't see why they wouldn't. Most big consoles and little consoles will have some kind of inter connectivity, only time will tell if it will be exactly the same though.


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

I was really hoping for a Winter release here in the States so i could get it on black friday...


----------



## Prof Gallows

TheSilverSkeeter said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> I was really hoping for a Winter release here in the States so i could get it on black friday...



If you could manage to get through the chaos that will be the Wii U sales. =p


----------



## Mairmalade

Prof Gallows said:


> If you could manage to get through the chaos that will be the Wii U sales. =p


...
Poor American shoppers


----------



## Prof Gallows

Mairmalade said:


> ...
> Poor American shoppers



Poor stupid saps more like it.

If I get the Wii U at all, it won't be until late next year or the year after, when there are actually games out for it.
I just don't see how people can rush and buy a console, and then having nothing to play on it.


----------



## RisingSun

Prof Gallows said:


> Poor stupid saps more like it.
> 
> If I get the Wii U at all, it won't be until late next year or the year after, when there are actually games out for it.
> I just don't see how people can rush and buy a console, and then having nothing to play on it.



I agree with that.  Unless it has something really good, I won't buy it until at least middle of next year.  It just sucks that there are enough stupid saps are messing up the game I do want out now...AC3DS


----------



## Prof Gallows

RisingSun said:


> I agree with that.  Unless it has something really good, I won't buy it until at least middle of next year.  It just sucks that there are enough stupid saps are messing up the game I do want out now...AC3DS



Exactly. I bet if there weren't so many people all revved up ready to buy the Wii U this year, we'd have had gotten AC3DS a lot earlier.
But even here on TBT we have people saying they're going to get it this year, so members of our own fanbase are potentially unaware that they could have possibly pushed a sooner release date back. XD

I do think Nintendo messed up on this though, they should have waited to release the Wii U until next year.


----------



## toshiwoshi

Has anyone seen this yet??
Gif from tumblr:





Jumping ????????????
idk? maybe because its an item you can tap on like when furniture does actions like making noises and stuff?


----------



## Prof Gallows

That was in one of the latest videos. She's hopping up to turn on that air conditioner, so there will probably be more items that you can place up on the walls that you can interact with.


----------



## Winona

I wonder who I'm going to ask for a sparkler on Silvester or who will tell me what to do on special events. Now that Tortimer isn't in the game anymore, I feel very on my own and don't know how to deal with that.


----------



## Superpenguin

Winona said:


> I wonder who I'm going to ask for a sparkler on Silvester or who will tell me what to do on special events. Now that Tortimer isn't in the game anymore, I feel very on my own and don't know how to deal with that.



It was never confirmed Tortimer is removed.
Less than 2 months until the release in Japan now.


----------



## Winona

Superpenguin said:


> It was never confirmed Tortimer is removed.
> Less than 2 months until the release in Japan now.



I know that, but since he can't be the mayor and it would be odd to see him as a normal villager, a homeless person or someone running a shop, I highly assume him to be removed or at least that he moved away or so. Maybe we are introduced with the information that the old mayor finally had enough, packed his bags and moved to a far-away island.


----------



## Superpenguin

Winona said:


> I know that, but since he can't be the mayor and it would be odd to see him as a normal villager, a homeless person or someone running a shop, I highly assume him to be removed or at least that he moved away or so. Maybe we are introduced with the information that the old mayor finally had enough, packed his bags and moved to a far-away island.



I can see Tortimer visiting for holidays events wandering around town.


----------



## Iced_Holly

I somehow see him living on the island. Maybe it's his retirement home. XD


----------



## Prof Gallows

I can see Shizune completely replacing Tortimer in the sense of who to go to during holidays and events to get special items.

The retirement island idea is pretty popular, but I'm still set on believing he isn't going to be in the game at all.


----------



## unique

Famitsu has a follow up on Animal Crossing: Jump Out this week. The latest information covers town guidelines and other random tidbits.

New details are as follows:

- There is a Reset Monitoring Center in the game
- Mr. Resetti yells at you when you reset the game
- Determine your own laws and what you want the town to be like
- Laws will be setup only once
- You can make it so that your town is where flowers grow easily, a morning-type town, a rich town, and so on
- You can have a town that doesn’t sleep, which extends the amount of hours a store stays open
- Pay Sahara 3000 Bells and she’ll help you out with wallpaper and carpet decorations
- Use QR codes to bring in items made in My Design PRO

source : nintendoeverything

*Hopefully we will get to see some scans from the new famitsu article. Not really news anyway but some of the points are quite interesting.*


----------



## Mairmalade

Prof Gallows said:


> I can see Shizune completely replacing Tortimer in the sense of who to go to during holidays and events to get special items.
> 
> The retirement island idea is pretty popular, but I'm still set on believing he isn't going to be in the game at all.



I highly doubt they'll remove a character that has been such an influence on the series since the beginning. Personally, I'm liking what Superpenguin has to say. That being: *I can see Tortimer visiting for holidays events wandering around town. *

SP as soon as you mentioned that I was like 'yeah, that's definitely it.' I mean it's not confirmed or anything, but it feels so right


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah, and it doesn't have to be for EVERY holiday either, like I think the Festivale can survive without Tortimer, but New Year's he should be around to celebrate.


----------



## Trundle

unique said:


> Famitsu has a follow up on Animal Crossing: Jump Out this week. The latest information covers town guidelines and other random tidbits.
> 
> New details are as follows:
> 
> - There is a Reset Monitoring Center in the game
> - Mr. Resetti yells at you when you reset the game
> - Determine your own laws and what you want the town to be like
> - Laws will be setup only once
> - You can make it so that your town is where flowers grow easily, a morning-type town, a rich town, and so on
> - You can have a town that doesn?t sleep, which extends the amount of hours a store stays open
> - Pay Sahara 3000 Bells and she?ll help you out with wallpaper and carpet decorations
> - Use QR codes to bring in items made in My Design PRO
> 
> source : nintendoeverything
> 
> *Hopefully we will get to see some scans from the new famitsu article. Not really news anyway but some of the points are quite interesting.*



That sounds awesome!


----------



## Superpenguin

unique said:


> Famitsu has a follow up on Animal Crossing: Jump Out this week. The latest information covers town guidelines and other random tidbits.
> 
> New details are as follows:
> 
> - There is a Reset Monitoring Center in the game
> - Mr. Resetti yells at you when you reset the game
> - Determine your own laws and what you want the town to be like
> - Laws will be setup only once
> - You can make it so that your town is where flowers grow easily, a morning-type town, a rich town, and so on
> - You can have a town that doesn?t sleep, which extends the amount of hours a store stays open
> - Pay Sahara 3000 Bells and she?ll help you out with wallpaper and carpet decorations
> - Use QR codes to bring in items made in My Design PRO
> 
> source : nintendoeverything
> 
> *Hopefully we will get to see some scans from the new famitsu article. Not really news anyway but some of the points are quite interesting.*



That's neat, I am somewhat disappointed with the Sahara thing though, as this is basically reverted her back to ACGC, when she was programmed different in all the games.

GC- give any carpet and 3k bells
WW- deliver walls/floors to Special NPCs
CF - give 3 old carpets/wallpaper(and possibly money? I forget)


----------



## Envy

unique said:


> Famitsu has a follow up on Animal Crossing: Jump Out this week. The latest information covers town guidelines and other random tidbits.
> 
> New details are as follows:
> 
> - There is a Reset Monitoring Center in the game
> - Mr. Resetti yells at you when you reset the game
> - Determine your own laws and what you want the town to be like
> - Laws will be setup only once
> - You can make it so that your town is where flowers grow easily, a morning-type town, a rich town, and so on
> - You can have a town that doesn?t sleep, which extends the amount of hours a store stays open
> - Pay Sahara 3000 Bells and she?ll help you out with wallpaper and carpet decorations
> - Use QR codes to bring in items made in My Design PRO
> 
> source : nintendoeverything
> 
> *Hopefully we will get to see some scans from the new famitsu article. Not really news anyway but some of the points are quite interesting.*



"Laws will be setup only once"?

What is that referring to - the part below where the town is a morning-type, rich type, etc. or is it something different?

Either way, I don't like the sound of "setup only once". In a game where you have to buy two whole cartridges to get another town, I think we should have flexibility. I think we should have that flexibility regardless.

Anyway, I hope the "flowers grow easily" setting negates the need to water flowers. That's a pipe-dream, of course, but it would make me choose it. lol


----------



## Superpenguin

Envy said:


> "Laws will be setup only once"?
> 
> What is that referring to - the part below where the town is a morning-type, rich type, etc. or is it something different?
> 
> Either way, I don't like the sound of "setup only once". In a game where you have to buy two whole cartridges to get another town, I think we should have flexibility. I think we should have that flexibility regardless.
> 
> Anyway, I hope the "flowers grow easily" setting negates the need to water flowers. That's a pipe-dream, of course, but it would make me choose it. lol



Choosing a theme of a town isn't really a law. I bet the laws where revolve around the residents and buildings. Like you can pick which buildings you want in your town and after you do that, they are there and you can't move them.

I bet flowers grow easily is with hybrids, or more flowers appear each day, that's just a guess of course though, and it could have more than one meaning to it.


----------



## Kip

I'm liking the sound of that! i really hope we don't have to water flowers as much.


----------



## Prof Gallows

So as far as the town options go, are the ones we know about the only options or is it possible there could be more?


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> So as far as the town options go, are the ones we know about the only options or is it possible there could be more?



I am pretty sure that is it, unless there is a "next" button. It just wouldn't make sense to 'unlock' a town theme and then being able to change it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

What are the options again?

Something about flowers, never sleeping, ...?


----------



## Superpenguin

Rich, town that never sleeps, beautiful(probably the one with flowers), morning type.

I don't see how rich will have an effect on the town yet, unless the town decor is more money making ti seem like a richer town.


----------



## Prof Gallows

My image of a rich town is all the trees being bell trees. But I know that's not the case. lol

None of those sound appealing to me honestly. Maybe never sleeping, since that would keep the store opened?
other than that, I don't see a very good use for a rich town or a morning town.


----------



## BellGreen

Superpenguin said:


> Rich, town that never sleeps, beautiful(probably the one with flowers), morning type.
> 
> I don't see how rich will have an effect on the town yet, unless the town decor is more money making ti seem like a richer town.


Like Gallows said, morning type doesn't really make a huge difference. Rich town seems a bit weird, AC always tunes down prices. Also, there's almost no idea how a "rich" town would look like.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I guess a rich town could be.. Higher amounts of bells fall out of the normal trees or villagers will get more expensive furniture for their houses than they would otherwise. These two suggestions make the most sense to me, since villagers are pretty alive now and actually go shopping, along with taking/getting furniture to the thrift store.


----------



## Jake

unique said:


> Famitsu has a follow up on Animal Crossing: Jump Out this week. The latest information covers town guidelines and other random tidbits.
> 
> New details are as follows:
> 
> - There is a Reset Monitoring Center in the game
> - Mr. Resetti yells at you when you reset the game
> - Determine your own laws and what you want the town to be like
> - Laws will be setup only once
> - You can make it so that your town is where flowers grow easily, a morning-type town, a rich town, and so on
> - You can have a town that doesn’t sleep, which extends the amount of hours a store stays open
> - Pay Sahara 3000 Bells and she’ll help you out with wallpaper and carpet decorations
> - Use QR codes to bring in items made in My Design PRO
> 
> source : nintendoeverything
> 
> *Hopefully we will get to see some scans from the new famitsu article. Not really news anyway but some of the points are quite interesting.*



This is some really nice info. I'll add it laters


----------



## Justin

unique said:


> Famitsu has a follow up on Animal Crossing: Jump Out this week. The latest information covers town guidelines and other random tidbits.
> 
> New details are as follows:
> 
> - There is a Reset Monitoring Center in the game
> - Mr. Resetti yells at you when you reset the game
> - Determine your own laws and what you want the town to be like
> - Laws will be setup only once
> - You can make it so that your town is where flowers grow easily, a morning-type town, a rich town, and so on
> - You can have a town that doesn?t sleep, which extends the amount of hours a store stays open
> - Pay Sahara 3000 Bells and she?ll help you out with wallpaper and carpet decorations
> - Use QR codes to bring in items made in My Design PRO
> 
> source : nintendoeverything
> 
> *Hopefully we will get to see some scans from the new famitsu article. Not really news anyway but some of the points are quite interesting.*



Thanks for mentioning this here! Just posted it to my blog.


----------



## Juicebox

The part about only getting to choose once makes me nervous. I'm going to want a morning town while school is in so I can play before school, but there is no way I'm going to get up during to summer to play.


----------



## RisingSun

Since I prefer to play in the evening anyway (when the family is at its least busy), I will probably set for the sleepless town.  I am not sure I like only setting it once though.  It would be kind of nice if every once in a while, Shizu came and asked if the town was still the way you want it, similar to the way Nook asks in CF about changing the store around for hours, variety, etc.  There may come a time when I can play in the morning hours and not late at night (not likely, but plausible) and would not want to totally reset the town.


----------



## Volvagia

Prof Gallows said:


> I guess a rich town could be.. Higher amounts of bells fall out of the normal trees or villagers will get more expensive furniture for their houses than they would otherwise. These two suggestions make the most sense to me, since villagers are pretty alive now and actually go shopping, along with taking/getting furniture to the thrift store.



I agree with this. There's not much else it could be.


----------



## Superpenguin

Juicebox said:


> The part about only getting to choose once makes me nervous. I'm going to want a morning town while school is in so I can play before school, but there is no way I'm going to get up during to summer to play.





RisingSun said:


> Since I prefer to play in the evening anyway (when the family is at its least busy), I will probably set for the sleepless town.  I am not sure I like only setting it once though.  It would be kind of nice if every once in a while, Shizu came and asked if the town was still the way you want it, similar to the way Nook asks in CF about changing the store around for hours, variety, etc.  There may come a time when I can play in the morning hours and not late at night (not likely, but plausible) and would not want to totally reset the town.



it says laws can only be made once. the type of town isn't a law. you probably can change but not all the time, probably just like Nook's shop like you mentioned.


----------



## RisingSun

Superpenguin said:


> it says laws can only be made once. the type of town isn't a law. you probably can change but not all the time, probably just like Nook's shop like you mentioned.



It depends on what they are calling "laws."  The laws could mean the part about making the town sleepless, rich, or whatever.  It depends on whether NintendoEverything is doing a literal translation of Famitsu, or if they are translating content-wise.


----------



## Superpenguin

RisingSun said:


> It depends on what they are calling "laws."  The laws could mean the part about making the town sleepless, rich, or whatever.  It depends on whether NintendoEverything is doing a literal translation of Famitsu, or if they are translating content-wise.


Well I think it's safe to think realistically with the term "laws". A law is something residents follow, putting up a sign and declaring your town beautiful is not a law. It just gives visitors an idea of what your town has in store.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> Well I think it's safe to think realistically with the term "laws". A law is something residents follow, putting up a sign and declaring your town beautiful is not a law. It just gives visitors an idea of what your town has in store.



There is also a word in Japanese that can mean both "law" and "celebration".
So.. yeah.

Mistranslations have happened before. I'm just not too sure on the whole laws thing, it seems like it doesn't fit.


----------



## MattVariety

While I do welcome the idea of higher customization, I hope that those "types of towns" aren't just lame presets that you use to adjust your town. I'd rather like smaller, insignificant changes that can effect the town as a whole, so there is more true customization involved.


----------



## cutepixie88

Not too sure if anyone has already posted this, but I just discovered these from another forum. Sorry if someone has and I'm a little late on this. They are more detailed scans of the famistu magazine!
http://www.nextn.es/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Animal-Crossing-Jump-Out-3DS-14-09-04.jpg
http://imageshack.us/a/img402/3287/animalcrossing3ds.png
http://imageshack.us/a/img191/6607/animalcrossingscans1.png
http://imageshack.us/a/img41/8100/animalcrossingscans4.png
http://imageshack.us/a/img822/4299/animalcrossingscans3.png


----------



## Jake

Holy **** we hadnt even seen these thank you so much!! xx


----------



## Trundle

cutepixie88 said:


> Not too sure if anyone has already posted this, but I just discovered these from another forum. Sorry if someone has and I'm a little late on this. They are more detailed scans of the famistu magazine!
> http://www.nextn.es/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Animal-Crossing-Jump-Out-3DS-14-09-04.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img402/3287/animalcrossing3ds.png
> http://imageshack.us/a/img191/6607/animalcrossingscans1.png
> http://imageshack.us/a/img41/8100/animalcrossingscans4.png
> http://imageshack.us/a/img822/4299/animalcrossingscans3.png



Woah!


----------



## Jake

Ferret?


could be an octopus though since it's name is Takoya, and Tako means octopus in japanese.


----------



## cutepixie88

I think it's an octopus! Looks like it's wearing the flan shirt which is Gracie Grace, so hopefully Gracie will be back!

I wonder what that building with the lights on the bottom of the last image is! Maybe a theater type thing? :O


----------



## Superpenguin

OMG THANKS SO MUCH! That nose looks like the octopus nose.
Oh cool, you can see yourself planting the big tree, and yup that villager DOES look like a hamster now.

OMG! Brewster looks so DANG TALL! I love it! and that new penguin character, oh YES!


----------



## tsukune_713

Bidoof said:


> Ferret?
> 
> 
> could be an octopus though since it's name is Takoya, and Tako means octopus in japanese.



i think its an octopus ^.^


----------



## Superpenguin

tsukune_713 said:


> i think its an octopus ^.^



It is an octopus.




And I bet it'd be a lazy personality, it looks like icecream with hot fudge.


----------



## Juicebox

Superpenguin said:


> It is an octopus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I bet it'd be a lazy personality, it looks like icecream with hot fudge.


YAY! The octopi are my favorite species in the Animal Crossing world! I hope I get him in my town!


----------



## K.K. Guitar

I love how that one picture of planting a tree can get me so excited!  
I think you will have to plant that tree as a symbol of a new beginning(Because your the new mayor), and that it will grow in about a week or so!
And OMG that hamster! i hope there are even more hamsters! I want one in my village, NOW!


----------



## Juicebox

K.K. Guitar said:


> I love how that one picture of planting a tree can get me so excited!
> I think you will have to plant that tree as a symbol of a new beginning(Because your the new mayor), and that it will grow in about a week or so!
> And OMG that hamster! i hope there are even more hamsters! I want one in my village, NOW!


I hope that there are always events when you do stuff. I wouldn't mind cutting the ribbon in front of the cafe, or christening the new bridge.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Juicebox said:


> I hope that there are always events when you do stuff. I wouldn't mind cutting the ribbon in front of the cafe, or christening the new bridge.


That is a really good idea!


----------



## JabuJabule

It's probably the big tree on the boxart. I bet it'll be great!


----------



## PapaNer

HOLY CRAP THERE ARE HAMSTERS!


----------



## Volvagia

Superpenguin said:


> And I bet it'd be a lazy personality, it looks like icecream with hot fudge.



It looks more like a takoyaki, an octopus dumpling.


----------



## Sam

http://www.nextn.es/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Animal-Crossing-Jump-Out-3DS-14-09-02.jpg

I'm not sur if this image was In the scans, it depicts a girl having a picnic! And cherry Blossoms! 

Oh and by the way, that Octopus; as Volvagia said, is a Takoyaki.


----------



## tsukune_713

K.K. Guitar said:


> I love how that one picture of planting a tree can get me so excited!
> I think you will have to plant that tree as a symbol of a new beginning(Because your the new mayor), and that it will grow in about a week or so!
> And OMG that hamster! i hope there are even more hamsters! I want one in my village, NOW!



me too ^.^
i love the big tree XD
its probly one of my favorite things so far lol


----------



## Volvagia

Sam said:


> http://www.nextn.es/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Animal-Crossing-Jump-Out-3DS-14-09-02.jpg
> 
> I'm not sur if this image was In the scans, it depicts a girl having a picnic! And cherry Blossoms!



so cool! I wonder if there's any other food


----------



## cutepixie88

Sam said:


> http://www.nextn.es/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Animal-Crossing-Jump-Out-3DS-14-09-02.jpg
> 
> I'm not sur if this image was In the scans, it depicts a girl having a picnic! And cherry Blossoms!
> 
> Oh and by the way, that Octopus; as Volvagia said, is a Takoyaki.



OMIGOSH!!! It wasnt in the scans earlier. THAT IS SO CUTE!! wow! I'm definitely gonna get that decoration for my town!


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

Sam said:


> http://www.nextn.es/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Animal-Crossing-Jump-Out-3DS-14-09-02.jpg
> 
> I'm not sur if this image was In the scans, it depicts a girl having a picnic! And cherry Blossoms!
> 
> Oh and by the way, that Octopus; as Volvagia said, is a Takoyaki.


OMG!!! That's so cool!  I will have tons of picnics with my friends


----------



## X66x66

Food seems kinda pointless in my opinion. I don't want AC to turn into The Sims..


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

I enjoy having this game flaunted in my face over and over.


----------



## Juicebox

X66x66 said:


> Food seems kinda pointless in my opinion. I don't want AC to turn into The Sims..



I doubt it will become a requirement, it's probably just going to add ambiance. I think that more activities will always outweigh less, because the little things are always what makes or breaks the game IMO


----------



## unique

ohs looks like you guys have seen the new scans... I wonder if this was from the old famitsu article.. well anyways these are some of the scans that I found in higher resolution (just in case anybody wants to translate or see the images more clearly). 



Spoiler



*Donkey villager?*







*Character with Resetti*






*Brewster and his Cafe? (I wonder if you could upgrade it..)*






*Awesome clothing customisation! Does anybody notice the flowers behind the girl's back on the left hand side? New flowers possibly?*










The source page can be found here, and a rough (read: Google) translation of the relevant information can be found below:

- *Apparently, our first job as mayor would be to plant a tree which will grow depending on the progress of our work (look back if you don't know what I'm talking about)* 

- *We can work part time in Brewster’s caf? (if you visit often)*

- *You can choose between Argyle and Maret (Copper) to the police station - New Police animal?*

- *There would be a camping area(!)*

 Choose the “genre” of our village:
- An early morning village
- A rather large city village such as Tokyo
- A nighttime village
- A common and flowery village (as in older versions)

- A new character: Rolan. We give wallpapers and soil for our home at 3000 Bells (sounds like Saharah, and Roland is one of his/her names in other countries)

- With QR codes, we can share everything that has been customized (clothing, furniture)

credits to this guy for the rough translation.

I bolded parts of the translations that stood out for me. It's quite interesting imo.


----------



## Jake

Okay so a bit more on the new flowers post from a while ago.


Spoiler: cosmos













Spoiler: possible new flower
















Kinda looks like the "possible new flower" but it doesn't. Looks like a lily/daffodil/daisy..?


----------



## Zeiro

I translated the donkey/mule's name-- Anthony (Ansonii).


----------



## cutepixie88

Yeah, it does look like the new flower!

I saw this on tumblr, but I'm not too sure how reliable it is. They said the source was from  http://ac-3ds.skyrock.com/3114099865-Nouveautes-du-13-09-2012.html. It's a blog, so it might not be true... but just thought I would share this anyways:
-Apparently, our first job as mayor would be to plant a tree which will grow depending on the progress of our work
-We can work part time in Brewster’s caf?
-Should choose between Argyle and Maret (Copper) to the police station - New Police animal?
-There would be a camping area(!)
-Choose the “genre” of our village:
       - An early morning village
       - A rather large city village such as Tokyo
       - A nighttime village
       - A common and flowery village (as in older versions)
-A new character: Rolan. We give wallpapers and soil for our home at 3000 Bells (sounds like Saharah, and Roland is one of his/her names in other countries)
-With QR codes, we can share everything that has been customized (clothing, furniture)


----------



## Jake

Read back a few posts, it was already posted


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Sam said:


> http://www.nextn.es/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Animal-Crossing-Jump-Out-3DS-14-09-02.jpg
> 
> I'm not sur if this image was In the scans, it depicts a girl having a picnic! And cherry Blossoms!
> 
> Oh and by the way, that Octopus; as Volvagia said, is a Takoyaki.



Picknick at the park! (Wich i will make myself) this is gonna be great!
EDIT: working parttime at Brewster's? Count me in! i love Brewster! (in a manly way)


----------



## Winona

Oh god, I love having a picknick! I always made a red and wide striped picknick-blanket-design that I placed on the ground and then I sat down and waited for other animals to come and join me and sometimes that even happened.  I planted flowers all around so that the scenery is even more beautiful!

Good thing that they now have a picknick-blanket as a town-item!


----------



## unique

Some more tidbits of translation:







- You can decide whether or not the Reset Monitoring Center is actually built. The screenshot with Resetti is of him thanking you upon its establishment.






- The new horse villager is named Anthony (22 May), and his personality is going to be one of the new ones—キザ (kiza), which can be translated as “snob.” The description states they’re gentlemanly despite their roundabout speaking manner, and they’re lovable because they’re pure at heart.






- Takoya (8 March) is the new octopus villager, and her personality also seems to be new—のんびり (“carefree”)


Anyways there seems to be *new personalities* if that's what the translations are saying. And I wonder what the reset monitoring centre is... is it just resetti's home or something entirely different? It's pretty neat that you can choose whether to build it or not and it just goes to show there are endless possibilities of customisations.


source : extra info thanks to this guy


----------



## Superpenguin

I wonder what the camping area will be.
and working part-time for brewster sounds really neat!
I love how the tree grows with your progress, that will be a fun thing to watch grow/die.


----------



## PoodleDoodle

Ooh the camping ground sounds really neat, like an outside hotel of tents that houses at least 50 residents, oh that is so cool!


----------



## Superpenguin

I don't think that's what the camping area will be.


----------



## cutepixie88

Bidoof said:


> Read back a few posts, it was already posted


Oh whoops.. 

I'm glad they are adding new personalities which means more dialogue. It's kind of lame hearing the villagers say the same stuff over and over again!


----------



## Volvagia

Thank you so much, I'm so glad there will be new types  Snob seems to be the male equivalent of Snooty, and carefree seems like there would be a hint of lazy. :3

and on the blog unique posted (thx for finding it ) I found this

The title translates to 'Food in Animal Crossing 3DS?'


----------



## PapaNer

I don't know why I come here anymore.  I get really excited then really depressed about the wait.

This game is going to be nuts.


----------



## Klainette

I am WAY too excited for this game. I hope the neighbors Melba, Astrid, Rosie, and Walker come back- they're my favorites :3 I wouldn't mind having that flan octopus in my town though. I've never had an octopus before...

I'm wondering about the swimming feature though. Did they release any more info about that?


----------



## Volvagia

I would love the octopus to be in my town, as well as bill.


----------



## cutepixie88

I would love to have any of the new characters in my town! I want the hamster the most though


----------



## Winona

I like the new octopus, too. And wow, I've also never had an octopus in my town. And this one looks like a pudding, so I want it even more!

And the deer looks very cute, too.


----------



## Volvagia

They mentioned that those were some of the new personalities, I hope there are at least 3 more from the two unique mentioned, carefree and snob.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

What's this talk about a ''camping area''? i did not hear or read about this anywhere!


----------



## Superpenguin

K.K. Guitar said:


> What's this talk about a ''camping area''? i did not hear or read about this anywhere!



then you didn't read the earlier posts.
I've had both octopi in my WW town, but they are both moved out. I've never had a goat.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Superpenguin said:


> then you didn't read the earlier posts.
> I've had both octopi in my WW town, but they are both moved out. I've never had a goat.


I actually read everything, but i decided to read trough some posts, and i found it


----------



## Juicebox

New personalities? Count me in. I want to marry this game, and I haven't even played it yet. At this point, nothing could make this game bad. Everything shown has been perfection.


----------



## PoodleDoodle

I want this game, can I have it please?
I also hope we can fish for seaweed to throw at our neighbors LOL!


----------



## unique

I don't think this was posted but it's not really a new image though... some of the images in this scan have been recycled but I'm adding it here cus there's a big picture of a girl holding an ice cream. Looks like food seems to be some sort of hold accessory, something that you can eat I guess much like fruit but this time you can hold it. Does anybody notice how tan she is? Can you normally get tanned in animal crossing games or is this a hint that there are different skin colours? oO










A brief translation of some of the facts in the scan:

_"First, the magazine confirms the return of Resetti Surveillance Center in the 3DS version. As a boss, you can decide the general atmosphere and the laws adopted by your city's, up to you if you prefer a beautiful and flowery or vibrant and rich. Example, if you opt for a city that goes a hundred miles an hour as Tokyo, stores stay open a little longer in the evening. Sahara will also be present to give a few colors and harmonize your room, but you can also create your own objects and then exchange via QR Codes."_

Nothing new but hopefully it can confirm any slight doubts that you guys may have. 

Source : credits to this girl


----------



## Superpenguin

That scan shows some of the pictures that was in that video!


----------



## Cherrypie

I love the clothing that girl is wearing.. I think I have fallen in love!!!


----------



## Fuse

cutepixie88 said:


> Not too sure if anyone has already posted this, but I just discovered these from another forum. Sorry if someone has and I'm a little late on this. They are more detailed scans of the famistu magazine!
> http://www.nextn.es/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Animal-Crossing-Jump-Out-3DS-14-09-04.jpg
> http://imageshack.us/a/img402/3287/animalcrossing3ds.png
> http://imageshack.us/a/img191/6607/animalcrossingscans1.png
> http://imageshack.us/a/img41/8100/animalcrossingscans4.png
> http://imageshack.us/a/img822/4299/animalcrossingscans3.png



Ack, came too late - all of the links except the first one don't work. Does anybody know where I can find them?


----------



## Volvagia

Oh man, I need the hat that girl is wearing...


----------



## unique

Fuse said:


> Ack, came too late - all of the links except the first one don't work. Does anybody know where I can find them?



http://www.nextn.es/2012/09/nuevos-scans-de-animal-crossing-jump-out-de-3ds/


----------



## Volvagia

unique said:


> _Sahara will also be present to give a few colors and harmonize your room_



I wonder what it means by giving you a few colours? I'm guessing it means the colours available at the thrift store to repaint the items. Maybe she will give more complex colours, and in the video (if I'm not mistaken) they showed a guitar getting repainted with a pattern, so maybe Sahara can give out patterns...


----------



## Iced_Holly

> Can you normally get tanned in animal crossing games or is this a hint that there are different skin colours? oO



Indeed you can;

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Tan

Anyway, I'm loving all the new info that's been shown.


----------



## Fuse

unique said:


> http://www.nextn.es/2012/09/nuevos-scans-de-animal-crossing-jump-out-de-3ds/



Thanks


----------



## Trundle

Does everyone have K.K. Slider avatars here?


----------



## MDofDarkheart

No not everyone has K.K.Slider avatars.
Some of us use our own characters as avatars.


----------



## JabuJabule

I wish I had Daisy as an avatar. ;-;

Going on that topic, who do you guys hope to have in your towns?


----------



## Superpenguin

JabuJabule said:


> I wish I had Daisy as an avatar. ;-;
> 
> Going on that topic, who do you guys hope to have in your towns?



Aurora, Cube, the new penguin, Egbert, The tusked Elephant, the Yeti Gorilla, the Spotted Horse, a different hamster than the one shown, the deer, Apollo(Quetzal, if he's back)


----------



## Jake

donnno if these have been posted yo


----------



## Envy

Is that black hair I see there (circled in red)?

I know, it could be a wig of some sort, but whatever it is she has on her head, it is clearly black!

I can't believe that in this day age we are still stuck with such small scans.


----------



## unique

Bidoof said:


> donnno if these have been posted yo



that looks awesome. It looks like it's a photo taken from an actual gameplay. Now I wonder if a game demo of some sort will be showcased tomorrow at Tokyo game show.


----------



## Jake

Ohh is the Tokyo game show on tomorrow?
op i kinda want there to be some AC3DS but idc if there isnt


----------



## unique

found the scans for the images that were discussed before. Some of the images inside there are quite new but unfortunately it's not a high enough resolution to make out so hopefully there would be a clearer scan soon. 





Spoiler



















The so called "hamster" villager. Looks like he might be the lazy or the new "carefree" type seeing as his theme for his house has lots of playroom and kids furniture. Anybody notice the new mole npc character next to Resetti? Wonder what his role in the game is.


----------



## Superpenguin

That's Resetti's brother Don he was CF and pretty sure the Japan Only AC game.


----------



## LemonCupcake

Damn school has started and I can't find time to be online........
So back to the forum......THE AYTUMN GRASS LOOKS AWESOME!!!!!!!Like orange gold-ish!
And also.......Did anyone see this image where it shows you having a picnic????SO THAT MEANS WE CAN HAVE PICNICS??????
Now I'm way more excited than I was........


----------



## unique

okay some more images that I found. They're not really new so don't get all excited.. 





Spoiler



Fossils are back! Who would have thought that would happen?






Has anybody mentioned that you can now catch a fish and it automatically records the length for you? That is pretty awesome in so many ways. I can't wait to have a fishing competition with friends to see who catches the rarest and biggest fish :L






Same goes for insects, the lengths are shown in the message. That is pretty neat. 






Yeah this scan... I saw it before in a video and I was wondering where it came from because no scans of the famitsu magazines had this page so I'm wondering if this is an entirely different magazine. I think the rumours are true that you do start off from a tent... as seen from the image below. 






The Nook family... and something about the ds and wii... hopefully somebody can translate to see if it's anything interesting.


----------



## Jake

I thought the tent this was confirmed a while back.


----------



## Juicebox

Maybe if we sync up with Wild World or City Folk, you can get your catalougue and stuff? Those are screenshots from the old games, so maybe it is just showing the graphic superiority. Man I wish I knew Japanese!


----------



## Blueberrie

unique said:


> Famitsu has a follow up on Animal Crossing: Jump Out this week. The latest information covers town guidelines and other random tidbits.
> 
> New details are as follows:
> 
> - There is a Reset Monitoring Center in the game
> - Mr. Resetti yells at you when you reset the game
> - Determine your own laws and what you want the town to be like
> - Laws will be setup only once
> - You can make it so that your town is where flowers grow easily, a morning-type town, a rich town, and so on
> - You can have a town that doesn?t sleep, which extends the amount of hours a store stays open
> - Pay Sahara 3000 Bells and she?ll help you out with wallpaper and carpet decorations
> - Use QR codes to bring in items made in My Design PRO
> 
> source : nintendoeverything
> 
> *Hopefully we will get to see some scans from the new famitsu article. Not really news anyway but some of the points are quite interesting.*



I love the idea of the QR codes to design pro patterns. Very creative! Making your town feel comfortable for you is more than just brilliant. I don't think there is anything to moan about this such beautiful game.


----------



## Superpenguin

If we can sync up with CF to get the catalog, if Nintendo took out any themes, they'd have to make sure it doesn't glitch up.
I don't transfer over anyways though, I like a fresh start.


----------



## Mairmalade

I'm so excited to be able to set up outdoor picnics.  I'm happy Brewster got his own shop, too. The idea of taking items to go and munching/sipping on them as you go~
it's awesome ^.^

I wonder if we'll be able to buy a wishing well for our towns?


----------



## Blueberrie

Mairmalade said:


> I'm so excited to be able to set up outdoor picnics.  I'm happy Brewster got his own shop, too. The idea of taking items to go and munching/sipping on them as you go~
> it's awesome ^.^
> 
> I wonder if we'll be able to buy a wishing well for our towns?



Here's a link


----------



## PoodleDoodle

I hope we can make our own icecream and then sell it for a million bells, then we'll ALL be rich s no one struggles for cash.


----------



## Mairmalade

@Blue Yes I already know of that well, but I was wondering if there was something more grand available as well. A fountain kind of thing. I've always wanted to be able to sit on the fountain in City Folk, too! ;-;


----------



## Trundle

I will either have a wealthy or a flower town.


----------



## Trakker

PoodleDoodle said:


> I hope we can make our own icecream and then sell it for a million bells, then we'll ALL be rich s no one struggles for cash.



This is animal crossing not a rip-off amusement park


----------



## tsukune_713

PoodleDoodle said:


> I hope we can make our own icecream and then sell it for a million bells, then we'll ALL be rich s no one struggles for cash.


that would be a bad idea, it would ruin the game honestly


----------



## Jake

yo yo added Sams scan thread to the first post so ya'll can go back and check on them whenever x


----------



## Mr. Andronicus

I'm pretty interested to see how they implement the new Fish/Bug sizing system. Seems obvious that it would factor into events like contests and the like, but those already implemented a superficial sizing system, so there must be a some other functionality. I would say the museum would seem like a likely candidate, but it just seems...odd. Don't know how donating a fish of different size would have any worthwhile payoff in the display. Just interested to see what becomes of it...


----------



## Mairmalade

Mr. Andronicus said:


> I'm pretty interested to see how they implement the new Fish/Bug sizing system. Seems obvious that it would factor into events like contests and the like, but those already implemented a superficial sizing system, so there must be a some other functionality. I would say the museum would seem like a likely candidate, but it just seems...odd. Don't know how donating a fish of different size would have any worthwhile payoff in the display. Just interested to see what becomes of it...



I think there was something mentioned about the museum and sizes of bugs/fish...correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm recalling:
If you donate a bug/fish that is (for example) 36 inches, but then catch that same species and have it be 37 or higher, you can donate that to the museum. Your record will be topped and they'll accept the donation of the larger catch. Kind of like the fishing mini game in OOT. 

might just be me making things up, but i swear i read this somewhere x.x
makes sense, though !


----------



## Mr. Andronicus

It's probably been said and I didn't even see it.  Anyhow, that'd definitely add even more replayability for fishing, but it still just seems like there would be some other, more social way to make use of it. Maybe a board you can have built in your town that compares your recent catches to your friends' best records...now i'm just being wanty and selfish I think haha.


----------



## unique

some new yet old scans. 




Spoiler


----------



## Jake

Thanks for those


----------



## unique

Bidoof said:


> Thanks for those



no worries, just keeping everybody informed. 

Anyways... more news that I found:


*- Can place a Reset Management Center. Mr. Resetti will appear after you have placed this on the map.
- Return of Don Resetti. 
- Brewster's Coffee Shop is separate and you can build it. If you go there a lot you can begin a 'part-time job'. 
- Can drink coffee outside. 
- Can build two types of Police Stations. The police officer will vary by the type you choose.
- New Villager: Hamsuke, a hamster, born May 30th. Brisk personality. 
- New Villager: Brittany, a pig, born November 14th. Mature personality. 
- New Villager: Anthony, a horse, born May 22. Smug Personality.
- New Personality: Smug； talks indirectly but acts like a gentleman. Pure, so you can't hate them. 
- New Villager: Takoya, an octopus, born March 8th. Shaped like takoyaki. Carefree personality. 
- New Villager: Frappe, a penguin, born February 22nd, lively personality. 
- Lyle now works for the Happy Home Academy. 
- Picnics available (blanket, chairs, picnic basket)
- New flowers.
- Return of cherry blossoms. 
- Can eat ice-cream cones.
- Seen planting the tree seen on the box art. This is your first act as Mayor. It will grow as your city does. 
- Can build camping grounds, bridges, wells, jungle gyms, benches, and those face-hole photograph things.
- Receive donations from villagers and even other players to fund the building. 
- Clothing types: Tops, bottoms, dresses, shoes, socks, hats, accessories. 


-New Villager: Doremi, deer, born March 26
-New Villager: Sunairu, gorilla, born December 5th
-New Villager: Hajime, elephant, born September 7th
-Flower Shop: Owned by Reiji, sells seeds for flowers, tree saplings, gardening tools, house plants. Open 10:00~8:00PM. He's a sloth, and lazy, so he may sometimes not be in the shop. 
-Museum: Open 24 hours. Will have 'planned exhibitions' of items outside those which you give them. Also a Museum Shop run by Blather's little sister. 
-Able Sisters: 8:00~9:00PM. Contains an accessory corner now. 
-Nook Housing: 10:00~8:00PM, parts to decorate your house change every day. Run by Tom Nook. 
-Speck Shop: Appears to be taking the place of Tom Nook's old shop, run by twin tanookis. Sells daily goods like cups for your house. Open 8AM~10PM, Starts of small and grows. Opening hours vary by type. 
-Shank the Skunk runs a shoe store, Lisa the llama runs the recycle shop. 
-Start the game off in a tent. 
-Bunnie, Chevre, Peanut return as villagers.
*


Source : this thread

Don't know where the sudden translation came from but I'm guessing it's from the recent famitsu article. Is it TGS today? Everybody should stay alert to see if there are any news and gameplay of ac3ds. Cheers.

P.S. There are _ALOT_ of new personalities (brisk, mature, smug, lively)... there seems to be like a huge bombshell of new features... I don't think I can handle all this awesomeness. *AND NEW FLOWERS!!!!* I just knew it would happen x)


----------



## Superpenguin

Mr. Andronicus said:


> I'm pretty interested to see how they implement the new Fish/Bug sizing system. Seems obvious that it would factor into events like contests and the like, but those already implemented a superficial sizing system, so there must be a some other functionality. I would say the museum would seem like a likely candidate, but it just seems...odd. Don't know how donating a fish of different size would have any worthwhile payoff in the display. Just interested to see what becomes of it...


I think the fish sizes will also be implemented in so you don't have to take the fish to the fish tourney host just to find out you are a bit short and have to read through all the dialogue. You can know right off the bat(though there is still the risk of a villager catching a bigger one within that time)

Labelle is back! YAY! I wonder if she will run GracieGrace again, and that thing about the police station sounds really neat, I want the one with Booker though, I never have liked Copper.


----------



## Anna

Nice work bidoof, did anyone else notice on scan 4 in the september scans that the grass looks worn down in some of the shots


----------



## Jake

unique said:


> -Flower Shop: Owned by Reiji, sells seeds for flowers, tree saplings, gardening tools, house plants. Open 10:00~8:00PM. *He's a sloth, and lazy, so he may sometimes not be in the shop.*




***** if u not in my shop I have u fired

anyway thanks for this i'll add it to the first post 



Anna said:


> Nice work bidoof, did anyone else notice on scan 4 in the september scans that the grass looks worn down in some of the shots



ya noticed this too i dont mind though i know a lot of people hate animal tracks but i really dont mind that much


----------



## Jake

hit quote instead of edit


----------



## Winona

I agree with Superpenguin. I suggest that the sizes are only for the fishing-tournament, so that you know if you caught the biggest one immediately after catching. I don't see why (and how) there should be another way to make use of it.


----------



## Kip

Ahaha i love the pun or the pronunciation of Reiji!!! XD


----------



## Juicebox

So many personalities... News about this game doesn't come too often, but when it does, it blows my mind!

I'm not sure, but I think I saw a girl with auburn hair. I like that their adding new hair colors. Especially red. I've always wanted my character to have red hair.


----------



## Mairmalade

Yay more penguins  Also, part-time job at Brewster's? Awesome. Count me in.


----------



## FaroreGrimm

YOU CAN HAVE ICE CREAM I WAS SO RIGHT!!! XD But I guess you plant the tree which makes sense because your town flag when you start off is a huge tree so I guess it now finally makes sense! I like how you plant the tree and it's probably in the center of your town. I love the picnics!!!! Love the cherry blossoms! I love the octopus who is a dessert and will be my older bros best friend because their birthdays are a day apart! I love how there is a new octopus!!! I really want the deer in my town <3 I love how the personalities are much deeper then before (got this info on Justin's blog I look at it every day) and most of all I love how as soon as you think the game can't get any better it just does! I also love how the news updates are so frequent even if they are Japanese xD


----------



## FaroreGrimm

New hair style too! And the red hair is awesome! Brewster looks so manly xD O.O happy home academy? Aghhhh so much info not enough memory!


----------



## Cherrypie

unique said:


> no worries, just keeping everybody informed.
> - Seen planting the tree seen on the box art. This is your first act as Mayor. It will grow as your city does.
> - Clothing types: Tops, bottoms, dresses, shoes, socks, hats, accessories.



You can get funds from villagers!?! I remember one person mentioning that they would like it if villagers payed tax, but then everyone said that we should earn our own money ourselves - Looks like Nintendo is saying 'sorry' with all those years of giving money to the town fund when no other villager did. Guess what, you're FULLY forgiven! I think Villagers give you funds when you are being a good mayor or even just friends with the villagers. I wonder how much they would fund you? This is the information from the scans right? Or is this what people think is going to happen?

With the big tree thing, as it says it grows as your town does. Does that mean putting and developing your town with  'furniture' outside and completing mayor duties, or does it mean 'completing' the game? - Fish, bugs, fossils, etc. I think it might be the first one, but does everyone want to plaster their town and it's beauty with man made items? Well, actually... Do I?


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm gone for a few days and all this stuff pops up.

So on both accounts, Bidoof and myself were correct on the icecream and coffee, you get to hold and eat/drink them.
I am much more interested in the new personalities though, what all has been confirmed?


----------



## unique

Cherrypie said:


> You can get funds from villagers!?! I remember one person mentioning that they would like it if villagers payed tax, but then everyone said that we should earn our own money ourselves - Looks like Nintendo is saying 'sorry' with all those years of giving money to the town fund when no other villager did. Guess what, you're FULLY forgiven! I think Villagers give you funds when you are being a good mayor or even just friends with the villagers. I wonder how much they would fund you? This is the information from the scans right? Or is this what people think is going to happen?
> 
> With the big tree thing, as it says it grows as your town does. Does that mean putting and developing your town with  'furniture' outside and completing mayor duties, or does it mean 'completing' the game? - Fish, bugs, fossils, etc. I think it might be the first one, but does everyone want to plaster their town and it's beauty with man made items? Well, actually... Do I?



Not sure how funds work but your point might be leaning more towards it. Maybe it could be a weekly thing where all villagers have to contribute 500 bells each (that might seem like a lot but most item prices have inflated so 500 bells is practically nothing). And maybe you get funds from villagers by working on their requests and tasks much like delivering their mails and presents but there would probably be tasks more mayor-like (perhaps planting a certain fruit tree or a certain outdoor facility like the jungle gym). 

About the big tree I'm pretty sure it leans more towards your activities as the mayor. It probably depends on how many buildings you have built outside both activities and npc buildings. I don't think it depends on the amount of collecting you do because that is more of the staple of the game. So yeah it probably depends on how well you are the mayor (but who knows what a good mayor really is... hopefully they can explain that in the exclusive nintendo direct). 

P.S. I don't know if anybody is wondering but the game is *printing* atm (on the japanese website) so that means the game is *100% finished*, done and dusted. Now all that's to it are the promotions, commercials and articles. Cheers to that!


----------



## Jake

At first I didn't like the taxing idea, but now I really kinda like it
As for the tree thing, remember a while ago when they said "you can play as mayor but you can ignore that part of the game if you want to" if you ignore being mayor the tree grows i'm thinking. I do think the tree grows with the more mayor duties you perform

@gallows: Umm Unique posted it on the previous page and it's linked on the first post under the "notes" section

@thread: hoping there is more than 1 species of new flowers. I'm hoping for at least 3 new species.

oh and these dont look familiar to me or they are larger images of the scans


----------



## tsukune_713

Bidoof said:


> At first I didn't like the taxing idea, but now I really kinda like it
> As for the tree thing, remember a while ago when they said "you can play as mayor but you can ignore that part of the game if you want to" if you ignore being mayor the tree grows i'm thinking. I do think the tree grows with the more mayor duties you perform
> 
> @gallows: Umm Unique posted it on the previous page and it's linked on the first post under the "notes" section
> 
> @thread: hoping there is more than 1 species of new flowers. I'm hoping for at least 3 new species.
> 
> oh and these dont look familiar to me or they are larger images of the scans



they look new to me too, though im not so good at those things XD
and for the tax thing, i dont mind it as long as the funds go towards your town and not into your own pocket, especially since it looks like most of the stuff looks expensive and we dont really need more money for ourselves i think


----------



## Superpenguin

http://nintendo3dsblog.com/lots-of-details-about-animal-crossing-jump-out/
Not sure if it was brought up before, I know most of it was, but I don't think the Able Sisters now have an accessory corner has been brought up yet.


----------



## Jake

Does "accessory corner" now mean like a separate section or something?


----------



## Trakker

•Start the game off in a tent.

Well, that's very deserving for a new mayor!


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> Does "accessory corner" now mean like a separate section or something?



Yeah I think so, it's probably just like the whole flower shop with Nook's, it's connected but it's a separate building. Everyone's first guess will probably be Labelle runs it, but then Gracie will have to run her store herself or hire new workers.


----------



## Superpenguin

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mape6tGMhP1r5kyvmo1_1280.jpg
Not sure if anyone's seen this yet, you get a clearer pic of the bonfire(really just the indoor one outdoors) a log bench outdoors, and it shows Tortimer though the pictures are showing him from ACGC, but they must have a mention of him for AC3DS in there.


----------



## Mr. Andronicus

Superpenguin said:


> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mape6tGMhP1r5kyvmo1_1280.jpg
> Not sure if anyone's seen this yet, you get a clearer pic of the bonfire(really just the indoor one outdoors) a log bench outdoors, and it shows Tortimer though the pictures are showing him from ACGC, but they must have a mention of him for AC3DS in there.



Nice find! A better look at some screens we hadn't seen very clearly. I wonder if the thing to the right of the bonfire is just a flower  bed or something else. It's been seen in a couple of scans, but I still can't completely make it out.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mr. Andronicus said:


> Nice find! A better look at some screens we hadn't seen very clearly. I wonder if the thing to the right of the bonfire is just a flower  bed or something else. It's been seen in a couple of scans, but I still can't completely make it out.


I think it's suppsoed to be the dump from ACGC, you just can't go in it because of the sign in the way, it will just be for decoration, that's what I think.


----------



## Mr. Andronicus

Superpenguin said:


> I think it's suppsoed to be the dump from ACGC, you just can't go in it because of the sign in the way, it will just be for decoration, that's what I think.



Huh, hadn't thought of that one. I'm totally cool with some returning themes from ACGC, I just hope that it is somewhat functional. There's really not much in the way of interactable town decorations. It'd stink to have a dump you couldn't use, useless as a functional dump may be haha.


----------



## Trakker

Superpenguin said:


> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mape6tGMhP1r5kyvmo1_1280.jpg
> Not sure if anyone's seen this yet, you get a clearer pic of the bonfire(really just the indoor one outdoors) a log bench outdoors, and it shows Tortimer though the pictures are showing him from ACGC, but they must have a mention of him for AC3DS in there.



Is it just me or is that a giant Yoshi Egg in the bottom right?


----------



## BellGreen

Trakker said:


> Is it just me or is that a giant Yoshi Egg in the bottom right?



Yoshi!! Who doesnt love a giant yoshi egg in an AC game?! :-D

And can somebody translate the Tortimer thing on the left bottom?


----------



## Superpenguin

That yoshi egg is from the Japan only AC.
The picture it is shown is, is from that game as well.


----------



## BellGreen

Superpenguin said:


> That yoshi egg is from the Japan only AC.
> The picture it is shown is, is from that game as well.



Oh, LOL

I really hope they will add that egg anyway.


----------



## Superpenguin

I noticed the whole bridge building process is shown. You select the bridge, go through the rundown with shizu, go to th eplace you want the bridge, put the money to it, the bridge is built and everyone comes to celebrate on it(hoping it doesn't collapse)

This wasn't translated, it's just my description of the arrowed path of the pictures.

And I doubt this will be with every decoration, it would get annoying to have celebrations for every bench and every photo stand you place.


----------



## BellGreen

Superpenguin said:


> I noticed the whole bridge building process is shown. You select the bridge, go through the rundown with shizu, go to th eplace you want the bridge, put the money to it, the bridge is built and everyone comes to celebrate on it(hoping it doesn't collapse)
> 
> This wasn't translated, it's just my description of the arrowed path of the pictures.
> 
> And I doubt this will be with every decoration, it would get annoying to have celebrations for every bench and every photo stand you place.


Yeah, I saw that thing with the new deco that was being placed.

Hopefully it will be tad easier to get bells, as we need to spend a lot o.o


----------



## Cherrypie

You know the Tortimer bit? It looks to me that there is a picture of him in the old game, a picture of him as a 'younger' turtle and a picture of him with a beard, a bowtie and a walking stick. Maybe he comes into the game as an elder turtle (older than he was)


----------



## Superpenguin

BellBringerGreen said:


> Yeah, I saw that thing with the new deco that was being placed.
> 
> Hopefully it will be tad easier to get bells, as we need to spend a lot o.o


I hope it stays the same. After paying off my loan, my bank account gets at the very least 1 million bells added to it every month, summer months definitely get more. and 1 million bells can furnish a good portion of my town.


----------



## Cherrypie

Wow! How do you do it? How much did you put in your bank account to start with?


----------



## unique

Superpenguin said:


> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mape6tGMhP1r5kyvmo1_1280.jpg
> Not sure if anyone's seen this yet, you get a clearer pic of the bonfire(really just the indoor one outdoors) a log bench outdoors, and it shows Tortimer though the pictures are showing him from ACGC, but they must have a mention of him for AC3DS in there.



ohs you beat me to it lol. What do you think is that thing next to the bonfire? I keep looking at it like it's some sort of fenced off garden. There's no screenshots of the beach yet... I really want to see that... I think that is the cream of the cake atm. The swimming and all that stuff so I'm thinking that will most likely be showcased in the nintendo direct. Doesn't seem like bushes are coming back... I'm really certain now that they removed it... maybe it just didn't work. Or well.. time will tell.


----------



## cutepixie88

unique said:


> What do you think is that thing next to the bonfire? I keep looking at it like it's some sort of fenced off garden.


I've been wondering that too! But after looking at it for a while, it kind of looks like a pile of something to me. 

And someone from another forum was able to get her mom to translate the bottom stuff about Tortimer. Apparently the translation says Tortimer has retired but is now in charge of lighting the lighthouse in your town! I'm so glad that Tortimer is still in the game! I was sad when I first heard he wasn't!


----------



## tsukune_713

unique said:


> ohs you beat me to it lol. What do you think is that thing next to the bonfire? I keep looking at it like it's some sort of fenced off garden. There's no screenshots of the beach yet... I really want to see that... I think that is the cream of the cake atm. The swimming and all that stuff so I'm thinking that will most likely be showcased in the nintendo direct. Doesn't seem like bushes are coming back... I'm really certain now that they removed it... maybe it just didn't work. Or well.. time will tell.



i really hope they didnt remove them
ill be really sad if they did i was excited for them


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mape6tGMhP1r5kyvmo1_1280.jpg
> Not sure if anyone's seen this yet, you get a clearer pic of the bonfire(really just the indoor one outdoors) a log bench outdoors, and it shows Tortimer though the pictures are showing him from ACGC, but they must have a mention of him for AC3DS in there.



Thank you!
Really hope the Yoshi Egg makes it into the game

also, if you find me a high-res screen snap of the scan i'll happily translate it


----------



## Winona

Oh god... I do finally know what that thing was... a bonfire! And the same picture on the smaller scan looked like a burning house with the river next to it. 

And wow @*Superpenguin*, because I never had a million bells! It was very easy for me to get the house paid off, and I always thought that I had a lot money because I'm a Pro in fishing and catching the rare bugs, but still, I've never had a million bells... maybe I donate and buy too much...  haha.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

At the scan before the bridge celebration, i can see a character with some kind of workers hat on, and he/she looks way smallerthen Shizue any thoughts?
Anyways, i am so glad that Tortimer will stay in the game, i will place a lighthouse just for HIM! <3


----------



## Winona

K.K. Guitar said:
			
		

> Anyways, i am so glad that Tortimer will stay in the game, i will place a lighthouse just for HIM! <3



Huh? That was never confirmed. The pictures of Tortimer only show who used to be the mayor in previous games. The in-game screenshot with Tortimer was taken from the Gamecube-Version. You can see that when looking at the boy's hat and hair. 
ALL the screenshots in the blue boxes are taken from former AC-games to show the differences to the new game.

Well, I still don't believe that Tortimer will be in the game. They would have placed an in-3DS-game photo of him if that was the case.


----------



## Jake

K.K. Guitar said:


> At the scan before the bridge celebration, i can see a character with some kind of workers hat on, and he/she looks way smallerthen Shizue any thoughts?
> Anyways, i am so glad that Tortimer will stay in the game, i will place a lighthouse just for HIM! <3



I'm pretty sure it's just a villager cause it looks like a penguin.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Winona said:


> Huh? That was never confirmed. The pictures of Tortimer only show who used to be the mayor in previous games. The in-game screenshot with Tortimer was taken from the Gamecube-Version. You can see that when looking at the boy's hat and hair.
> ALL the screenshots in the blue boxes are taken from former AC-games to show the differences to the new game.
> 
> Well, I still don't believe that Tortimer will be in the game. They would have placed an in-3DS-game photo of him if that was the case.


Somewhere in this thread someone said that a person had translated it into something like: ''Tortimer is retired, but he will now run the lighthouse'' but i don't know if thats a reliable source, But hey, one can only dream...


----------



## LemonCupcake

Let's hope Tortimer will return....If not I'm going to miss him ;w;.....


----------



## unique

Winona said:


> Huh? That was never confirmed. The pictures of Tortimer only show who used to be the mayor in previous games. The in-game screenshot with Tortimer was taken from the Gamecube-Version. You can see that when looking at the boy's hat and hair.
> ALL the screenshots in the blue boxes are taken from former AC-games to show the differences to the new game.
> 
> Well, I still don't believe that Tortimer will be in the game. They would have placed an in-3DS-game photo of him if that was the case.



He will return in the game if you had been reading the previous posts. Somebody was kind enough to translate the section with Tortimer and said that he will be retired now and will run the lighthouse in the town.


----------



## Jake

did anyone translate the other half with the yoshi egg?


----------



## Haihappen

cutepixie88 said:


> I've been wondering that too! But after looking at it for a while, it kind of looks like a pile of something to me.
> 
> And someone from another forum was able to get her mom to translate the bottom stuff about Tortimer. Apparently the translation says Tortimer has retired but is now in charge of lighting the lighthouse in your town! I'm so glad that Tortimer is still in the game! I was sad when I first heard he wasn't!



What's the source? Did he translate more or just that one information?


----------



## X66x66

Haihappen said:


> What's the source? Did he translate more or just that one information?



It was on the ACC forum about ac3ds. That's all he could translate because other text was too small.


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> did anyone translate the other half with the yoshi egg?



No, but I am sure it is just talking about how you can now place way more decorations then the few mario themed items in the Japan only game and a lighthouse/windmill in City Folk.


----------



## Juicebox

I'm glad Tortimer's in the the game. I honestly always thought he would be. It would be dumb to cut out such a good character just because he couldn't be mayor. Perhaps he and Gulliver could have a confrontation because Tortimer fell asleep instead of turning on the lighthouse.


----------



## Mairmalade

Looks like an acorn hat Tortimer is wearing in one of the shots. It'll be awesome if the acorn festival/season returns.


----------



## Jake

Mairmalade said:


> Looks like an acorn hat Tortimer is wearing in one of the shots. It'll be awesome if the acorn festival/season returns.



Actually those shots are referring to the old games so it doesn't actually verify it'll be in the game


----------



## Mairmalade

Bidoof said:


> Actually those shots are referring to the old games so it doesn't actually verify it'll be in the game



I hope so. D: Hunting for acorns was fun.


----------



## tsukune_713

Mairmalade said:


> I hope so. D: Hunting for acorns was fun.



yeah it was ^.^
and i also like the harvest festival with all the mushrooms (and the furniture ^.^)


----------



## Jake

I dont mind honestly, I enjoyed both. Hunting mushrooms IMO was better though.

Anyway, I'm kinda hoping (well irdc but w/e) that when we wear wigs, we can also wear hats over them. Like it's a small thing and I hope they do put it in, but if they don't that'll be ok. but it's something I hope for,


----------



## tsukune_713

Bidoof said:


> I dont mind honestly, I enjoyed both. Hunting mushrooms IMO was better though.
> 
> Anyway, I'm kinda hoping (well irdc but w/e) that when we wear wigs, we can also wear hats over them. Like it's a small thing and I hope they do put it in, but if they don't that'll be ok. but it's something I hope for,


i liked hunting mushrooms better too
hopefully theyll have both in the game lol
that would be nice ^.^
though id be alright if they didnt allow it lol


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

Envy said:


> Is that black hair I see there (circled in red)?
> 
> I know, it could be a wig of some sort, but whatever it is she has on her head, it is clearly black!
> 
> I can't believe that in this day age we are still stuck with such small scans.



that's a pink squirrel villager with a tree in the distance behind her.. i zoomed with my mac 
but from afar it does look like black hair, so i understand your question


----------



## Anna

I love the fact the big tree is going to be back


----------



## Jake

Yeah, in my WW town I had this tree which I made the town tree, so I'm happy now this tree actually is significantly different to every other tree in the town.


----------



## Superpenguin

Bidoof said:


> I dont mind honestly, I enjoyed both. Hunting mushrooms IMO was better though.
> 
> Anyway, I'm kinda hoping (well irdc but w/e) that when we wear wigs, we can also wear hats over them. Like it's a small thing and I hope they do put it in, but if they don't that'll be ok. but it's something I hope for,


I don't think that will happen. Most hats made your hairstyle the same way anyways. That's why I'd always wear one when I didn't like the hairstyle I got and I can't get a new one until tomorrow.


----------



## MattVariety

I hope the Town Tree is truly a sign and symbol of significance. I don't want it to be a, like, 3 week thing where it grows extremely quickly and there's no challenge whatsoever in growing it. I want it to be something that grows along the timespan of a year or so, so you experience its growth no matter how long you've been playing the game.

On another note, man, there has been a ton of info lately! Seriously, it's actually quite difficult to keep track of all the new info that's been flowing recently. It's great, because it gives you so much to look forward to.


----------



## Superpenguin

They said that the tree will grow with how well you are doing as mayor. If you aren't doing so well, the tree won't grow, but if you do a good job you wil lsee it flourish(and then start wilting if you start slacking off)


----------



## Juicebox

Superpenguin said:


> They said that the tree will grow with how well you are doing as mayor. If you aren't doing so well, the tree won't grow, but if you do a good job you wil lsee it flourish(and then start wilting if you start slacking off)


That actually does raise questions about what happens when you abandon your town for long. On other games, it wasn't really a big deal because the only real downside to not playing was a couple of cockroaches and weeds. But I wonder what will happen in this game and if there will be more consequences for not playing for a long span of time.


----------



## Superpenguin

Juicebox said:


> That actually does raise questions about what happens when you abandon your town for long. On other games, it wasn't really a big deal because the only real downside to not playing was a couple of cockroaches and weeds. But I wonder what will happen in this game and if there will be more consequences for not playing for a long span of time.


If it's just the usual weeds and roaches, it won't be too hard to fix, and the tree would be back to it's original state probably the next day. I highly doubt the bridges with collapse and the streetlights will burn out.


----------



## JabuJabule

http://teenvid.deviantart.com/#/d5eu4ao

I think this is a good diagram of what will happen if you leave AC 3DS for a week...or month.


----------



## Cherrypie

JabuJabule said:


> http://teenvid.deviantart.com/#/d5eu4ao
> 
> I think this is a good diagram of what will happen if you leave AC 3DS for a week...or month.



That's SO funny!


----------



## Jake

Did we get anything from the Tokyo game show or..?


----------



## MattVariety

Don't believe so.


----------



## Jake

double posted


----------



## Jake

Damn.
Oh well, the Japanese release is just over a month away so we just have to wait 

Don't know which ones have been posted so meh;


Spoiler


















I do know that this one hasn't been posted, so that confirms the 3 able sisters return, Labelle seem to have a new look, too


Spoiler












And here are some more translations;


> Interaction with the villagers fun little small talk. Check out our residents and have appeared throughout the series, a new resident to appear from this work.
> talkative and carefree animals that live in the village
> Featured in mall shops jostling to support life. Various changes have occurred also familiar shop.
> Selling flowers and tree seedlings. Also try to snooze Rage shim lazy?
> If you donated and fish fossils, and insects found in the village, it is going to exhibit more and more extensive.
> Exhibition of the item. Purchase "museum shop" and "Exhibition Room" can appear.
> Bottoms, etc. are added to the clothes worn, an assortment of shops has been enhanced further.
> Shop pea
> 
> Work is now in a shop in the twins. When the store development, transformed into a hardware store.
> Make room for your browsing patterns and brought together a series of furniture!
> I'm proud to friends caught a big insect!
> Cracks on the ground put out with a shovel digging inside.
> What is the secret contents are to dig! Dokkidokki ー!
> Attention to factors such as fishing and insect-up if I said life in the village! Enjoy the village life in this work heartwarming.
> I do dimly fruit and water first. Change in the landscape of the village fun season!
> Arch of flowers looks great Maybe a change of seasonal change.
> Found a wooden bridge in front of the waterfall! Looks like you can fish anywhere if the waterside.
> I For the launch of the fall, one after another new element Revealed! We introduce new inhabitants in the heart of the shops and even more fun to live in the village and the way of life familiar heartwarming series. We introduce new inhabitants in the heart of the shops and even more fun to live in the village and the way of life familiar heartwarming series


----------



## MattVariety

I attempted to a tad bit of cleaning up to that translation.



Spoiler



Enjoy small talk with the villagers! All of your favorite villagers are here, as well as new ones with new personalities, such as talkative ones, carefree ones, and more.
Several new shops have appeared in your town, as well as some additional changes to existing ones.
One such new shop is a gardening shop, which sells flowers and tree seedlings. Just watch out for Lazy, he might snooze on the job.
You can also donate fish, fossils, and insects found in the village to the local museum. Watch as it grows more and more into a complete display.
You may also purchase the new "museum shop" and "exhibition room" for the museum.
New clothing have been added to the game, including bottoms. These clothing shops have new additions to them to enhance gameplay.
The old store ran by Nook is now owned by the Twin Tanookis. As the store develops, it can be transformed into a hardware store.
Make room for your creative patterns as they are now integrated into several series of furniture!
Be proud of your friends as they catch huge insects!
You may find special cracks on the ground. These give way with the help of a shovel secret treasures? What may they be? Dokkidokki ー! (Dig, dig, dig!)
Enjoy village life as you find insects, buy furniture, and more in this heartwarming game!
"Water and fruit first. What a change in the landscape of this fun season!"
"Hm, this Arch of Flowers looks great. Creates a sense of seasonal change."
"Found a wooden bridge in front of the waterfall! Looks like you can fish anywhere along it."
With new inhabitants introduced for your village, more shops, and even more fun to have had, Tobidase Dōbutsu no Mori for the Nintendo 3DS is a must-have! Coming this Fall.


----------



## Mr. Andronicus

Bidoof said:


> Damn.
> Oh well, the Japanese release is just over a month away so we just have to wait
> 
> Don't know which ones have been posted so meh;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do know that this one hasn't been posted, so that confirms the 3 able sisters return, Labelle seem to have a new look, too
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some more translations;


Nice pics and info! Just curious, where did this come from?


----------



## Volvagia

I have an idea about the 'rich village' and 'beautiful village'. Someone mentioned that you can get funds from villagers, so I'm guessing in a rich village you get more funds than a normal village would. And in beautiful villages, maybe more flowers will grow in them. 

And one question. Does anyone know about the house expansions? Like if there will be a basement, second floor, three rooms on the first floor... things like that. I hope we get to customize our house layout.


----------



## Blueberrie

Mairmalade said:


> @Blue Yes I already know of that well, but I was wondering if there was something more grand available as well. A fountain kind of thing. I've always wanted to be able to sit on the fountain in City Folk, too! ;-;



In this instance, it's not possible to sit on a fountain in real life. So why would they introduce that into the game? I don't understand what you mean in this way. Can you be more specific?


----------



## Mairmalade

Blueberrie said:


> In this instance, it's not possible to sit on a fountain in real life. So why would they introduce that into the game? I don't understand what you mean in this way. Can you be more specific?



A lot of upscale fountains offer seating around the edges. I think it'd be cool if there were a piece of fountain decor that allowed seating in your town (or even the mall area). I mean, I suppose it is a bit farfetched...but definitely not impossible in the real or game world.


----------



## Jake

Mr. Andronicus said:


> Nice pics and info! Just curious, where did this come from?



They came from Flickr. and the info was written in Japanese in the description so I used the wholesome google translate


----------



## BellGreen

Mairmalade said:


> A lot of upscale fountains offer seating around the edges. I think it'd be cool if there were a piece of fountain decor that allowed seating in your town (or even the mall area). I mean, I suppose it is a bit farfetched...but definitely not impossible in the real or game world.



Like in Great Mall XD (you live in Canada, so you dont know what I am talking about at all)

Its very common to have seating. Hopefully animals will engage more in the stuff we do, like catch bugs or water flowers.


----------



## Mairmalade

BellBringerGreen said:


> Like in Great Mall XD (you live in Canada, so you dont know what I am talking about at all)
> 
> Its very common to have seating. Hopefully animals will engage more in the stuff we do, like catch bugs or water flowers.



I think it'd be neat (and extremely helpful) if the animals would water any withered flowers they walk by.


----------



## BellGreen

Mairmalade said:


> I think it'd be neat (and extremely helpful) if the animals would water any withered flowers they walk by.



Totally! Theres a reason why animals always hold their tools, so why dont they water flowers, catch fish, hit trees or animals with an axe, catch bugs, get money from rocks....
Also, the animals need to engage more "realistic." In the AC movie, we didnt see animals walking aimlessly. We saw them engaging more, like Whitney reading, or Y? and Alfonso catching bugs.


----------



## Superpenguin

Okay, giant petaltail is flying, you see it and so does egbert, egbert is an NPC so he is much more skilled and catches it before you even get your net out, now you last the chance catching that bug. That's the only reason I don't want animals to catch bugs and fish, hitting trees would be them changing your town so no. Watering flowers, how would we know which flowers they watered? If they can do all this stuff, then give them more of the negative human actions in AC like destroying flowers when running, and destroying grass.


----------



## Jake

Yeah, villagers using tools has been something so many people have wanted but I don't see the point.
It seems so pointless and a waste, it'd take too much programming to do and it'd piss a lot of people off


----------



## Juicebox

Maybe you could hire villagers to take care of the town? The problem is that the only job I can think of is gardener... Yeah, maybe tools aren't the best idea. As long as the animals are more fleshed out this time (and it seems to be, since they have been shown going into shops, and interacting with the furniture) I would be fine with them wandering aimlessly with tools.


----------



## MattVariety

Maybe they could be programmed to only use tools within a certain area, like around their house.


----------



## Mairmalade

Superpenguin said:


> Okay, giant petaltail is flying, you see it and so does egbert, egbert is an NPC so he is much more skilled and catches it before you even get your net out, now you last the chance catching that bug. That's the only reason I don't want animals to catch bugs and fish, hitting trees would be them changing your town so no. Watering flowers, how would we know which flowers they watered? If they can do all this stuff, then give them more of the negative human actions in AC like destroying flowers when running, and destroying grass.


I agree with you on catching bugs and fish. I'm happy with them just carrying around their net or fishing pole leaving me to believe they're catching things while I'm not looking. As for watering, I'd still water them myself. It's just with the new mayor aspect I think it'd be heartwarming to walk out my door and see one of my neighbors water a plant.


----------



## Jake

MattVariety said:


> Maybe they could be programmed to only use tools within a certain area, like around their house.



that's still pointless.
They shouldn't use tools, it's just dumb


----------



## MattVariety

Bidoof said:


> that's still pointless.



Would you care to tell me why you think so? Just spouting out that isn't very helpful.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Well, maybe villagers could just sometimes fish in the river or the ocean, but without actually catching anything, it would just be an animation.
Even better idea: if you see a villager catch a fish (wich should be very unlikely) you can ask them if you can have tht fish, and if your relationship is high enough, they should give it to you!


----------



## Volvagia

Please don't let the villagers catch bugs or fish o~o I'm fine if they just looked at the bug as it flew like before. (not too close to make it fly/get away ofc) 

And no, I would never let them use their tools D: I don't want them chopping my tress down or digging random holes


----------



## Superpenguin

MattVariety said:


> Would you care to tell me why you think so? Just spouting out that isn't very helpful.





K.K. Guitar said:


> Well, maybe villagers could just sometimes fish in the river or the ocean, but without actually catching anything, it would just be an animation.
> Even better idea: if you see a villager catch a fish (wich should be very unlikely) you can ask them if you can have tht fish, and if your relationship is high enough, they should give it to you!


Some ideas, like this one, are just best left at no, and not tried to be compromised.
It will effect gameplay more than you think, you'd just be a waste of pixels if the villagers can do the stuff you do.


----------



## Envy

Superpenguin said:


> Some ideas, like this one, are just best left at no, and not tried to be compromised.
> It will effect gameplay more than you think, you'd just be a waste of pixels if the villagers can do the stuff you do.



I disagree. Seeing animal villagers actually do stuff would add an whole new level of immersion to the game. They always talk about what they've done/are doing, but it's never shown.

Trying to argue that something is a "waste of pixels" when talking about a life-simulation game like Animal Crossing - which is pretty much 'pointless' in its entirety - is never going to get you anywhere.

The villagers don't have to, and probably shouldn't, actually catch fish/bugs from the 'pool' that we take them from.  They could simply get fish from another 'pool' (but please make it believable, I remember the Bug Catching Contest in Pokemon HG/SS had other competitors catching and winning with Pokemon that didn't even appear in the grass on that day/time. lol) The villagers fishing in AC:GCN on the fish tournament day never hurt anything, so why in the world would it now? It just adds a simple layer of immersion that I think would benefit the experience of this game. Everybody always talks about how the new AC games lack charm (and make no mistake, I certainly agree), but then when somebody suggests something that would definitely add charm, they're pelted with "That's pointless, such a waste of pixels!". Make up your minds!

Just think about it, things that we argue cause charm, like the dump from the GCN version, the train from the GCN version, the separate post office from the GCN version - those are all what could easily be considered a "waste of pixels".


----------



## Superpenguin

Envy said:


> I disagree. Seeing animal villagers actually do stuff would add an whole new level of immersion to the game. They always talk about what they've done/are doing, but it's never shown.
> 
> Trying to argue that something is a "waste of pixels" when talking about a life-simulation game like Animal Crossing - which is pretty much 'pointless' in its entirety - is never going to get you anywhere.
> 
> The villagers don't have to, and probably shouldn't, actually catch fish/bugs from the 'pool' that we take them from.  They could simply get fish from another 'pool' (but please make it believable, I remember the Bug Catching Contest in Pokemon HG/SS had other competitors catching and winning with Pokemon that didn't even appear in the grass on that day/time. lol) The villagers fishing in AC:GCN on the fish tournament day never hurt anything, so why in the world would it now? It just adds a simple layer of immersion that I think would benefit the experience of this game. Everybody always talks about how the new AC games lack charm (and make no mistake, I certainly agree), but then when somebody suggests something that would definitely add charm, they're pelted with "That's pointless, such a waste of pixels!". Make up your minds!
> 
> Just think about it, things that we argue cause charm, like the dump from the GCN version, the train from the GCN version, the separate post office from the GCN version - those are all what could easily be considered a "waste of pixels".



You make a good point with fishing, but bug catching I still say no too. as long as the villagers jsut cast their lines into a fishless area and keep it there for a while, then it's fine, it adds charm(just as long as you can have normal conversations with them while they do this)


----------



## MattVariety

Well, yeah, that's what we were going at. They don't need to necessarily actually catch anything. Just let them fish or hunt for bugs, and let us talk to them while they're doing it. It adds a nice charm to the game in my opinion.


----------



## Superpenguin

MattVariety said:


> Well, yeah, that's what we were going at. They don't need to necessarily actually catch anything. Just let them fish or hunt for bugs, and let us talk to them while they're doing it. It adds a nice charm to the game in my opinion.


But with bugs, its the same as just wandering around with a net.


----------



## MattVariety

Well, that one bug catching animation that was shown an E3 or so ago. They could be doing that near a bug.


----------



## Superpenguin

That's creeping up on the bug which was also in GC, you won't be able to talk to them while they are doing that.


----------



## BellGreen

Superpenguin said:


> But with bugs, its the same as just wandering around with a net.



LOL I never thought people would even think about my "idea."

It does seem weird, but it won't be a "waste of pixels." I'd understand why you think that, but if an AC3DS ice cream cone isn't such a waste, why should a simple animal movement?


----------



## Mairmalade

BellBringerGreen said:


> LOL I never thought people would even think about my "idea."
> 
> It does seem weird, but it won't be a "waste of pixels." I'd understand why you think that, but if an AC3DS ice cream cone isn't such a waste, why should a simple animal movement?


Well, animal movement isn't all that simple. Sure they have set paths programmed, but added interactions on top of other interactions starts to get a bit more complicated.


----------



## Envy

Mairmalade said:


> Well, animal movement isn't all that simple. Sure they have set paths programmed, but added interactions on top of other interactions starts to get a bit more complicated.



With the five billion years that they have had to develop this game due to all of the random Mario games they had to release first, I'm sure they could handle it.


----------



## Jake

MattVariety said:


> Would you care to tell me why you think so? Just spouting out that isn't very helpful.



I already explained in my previous post.
It's just so stupid and pointless like I'd much rather they use the time to add more features, rather than wasting it on that


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Superpenguin said:


> You make a good point with fishing, but bug catching I still say no too. as long as the villagers jsut cast their lines into a fishless area and keep it there for a while, then it's fine, it adds charm(just as long as you can have normal conversations with them while they do this)


 This is exactly what i meant! if they actually catch something wouldnt be a good idea


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

Well the neighbors fish'ed in the game cube one with out actully catching nothing so I don't see a problem with it 
http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg302/orangegoat911/pcio0.jpg  < fishing neighbors


----------



## Mairmalade

Envy said:


> With the five billion years that they have had to develop this game due to all of the random Mario games they had to release first, I'm sure they could handle it.


The cartridge isn't limitless.


----------



## Superpenguin

DavidOfTAK said:


> Well the neighbors fish'ed in the game cube one with out actully catching nothing so I don't see a problem with it
> http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg302/orangegoat911/pcio0.jpg  < fishing neighbors



but that was only during the fishing tournery and they just stood there, you also couldn't ask them for the job or just have a regular conversation where they could randomly give you/trade stuff with you.


----------



## Prof Gallows

The 3DS cartridges can fit way more on them than what is already in the game. They aren't limitless, but adding a feature like what was mentioned could be done easily. If you have the models already fleshed out and done, it's as simple as designing the animation you want them to do. Could take probably a day or two to make an animation like that.

But I doubt it'll happen. They focused on what the player will be able to do more than what the NPC characters will be doing.


----------



## BellGreen

Prof Gallows said:


> The 3DS cartridges can fit way more on them than what is already in the game. They aren't limitless, but adding a feature like what was mentioned could be done easily. If you have the models already fleshed out and done, it's as simple as designing the animation you want them to do. Could take probably a day or two to make an animation like that.
> 
> But I doubt it'll happen. They focused on what the player will be able to do more than what the NPC characters will be doing.


And plus, most of them hardly take up space on the card. Only 1k-2k down.


----------



## Justin

Prof Gallows said:


> The 3DS cartridges can fit way more on them than what is already in the game. They aren't limitless, but adding a feature like what was mentioned could be done easily. If you have the models already fleshed out and done, it's as simple as designing the animation you want them to do. Could take probably a day or two to make an animation like that.



Pretty much this. The 3DS game cartridges can hold up to *8 gigabytes* of data if needed. For comparision, even the monster game that is Resident Evil Revelations uses only 3 gigabytes. And Kid Icarus still sits at a cool 1 and a half gigabytes. Cartridge size is no concern at all. 

By the way, the original Animal Crossing on the Gamecube was *26 megabytes.* City Folk sits at 330 megabytes.


----------



## Mairmalade

Justin said:


> Pretty much this. The 3DS game cartridges can hold up to *8 gigabytes* of data if needed. For comparision, even the monster game that is Resident Evil Revelations uses only 3 gigabytes. And Kid Icarus still sits at a cool 1 and a half gigabytes. Cartridge size is no concern at all.
> 
> By the way, the original Animal Crossing on the Gamecube was *26 megabytes.* City Folk sits at 330 megabytes.


Well, it's still a limit. Wasn't aware there was 8GB of available data, though. o:


----------



## BellGreen

Mairmalade said:


> Well, it's still a limit. Wasn't aware there was 8GB of available data, though. o:



So hopefully, animal actions can be available 

Although I prefer doing everything myself lol


----------



## unique

new pig villager. looks snooty.


----------



## Superpenguin

unique said:


> new pig villager. looks snooty.


Sure does, do you have the whole scan it's from?


----------



## Juicebox

unique said:


> new pig villager. looks snooty.



I really like her shirt! Not really related, I just wanted to point it out.

So many new villagers. I'm not even sure who I want in my town anymore.


----------



## unique

Superpenguin said:


> Sure does, do you have the whole scan it's from?



Yeah but the scan isn't really new.. the images in there are sort of recycled.

Here's the link http://dnwataruhatano.otomedream.com/viewthread.php?tid=621354&extra=&page=2

Actually there are some images in there that I haven't seen before but too bad it's not really that clear.


----------



## Jake

Loving that pig


----------



## dnrg

NA Nintendo Direct, apparently. But don't expect much?
EDIT:
http://gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=186603


----------



## Jake

Alrighty.

Any know when this will start in GMT +10?


----------



## Mr. Andronicus

unique said:


> Yeah but the scan isn't really new.. the images in there are sort of recycled.
> 
> Here's the link http://dnwataruhatano.otomedream.com/viewthread.php?tid=621354&extra=&page=2
> 
> Actually there are some images in there that I haven't seen before but too bad it's not really that clear.


I know we've seen blurry snippets of these scans in the past, but have we already got all the info off of these? These definately seem clear enough to translate.


----------



## JabuJabule

Spoiler












Am I the only one who noticed the girl's new eye style?


----------



## dnrg

The Nintendo Direct will probably be tommorow around 10ish. I heard it from a comment, so I don't know how reliable.
It's supposed to be somewhat 3ds foucsed. I'd like a small update on AC3ds. Or maybe an official name so we can be sure of what to call it.


----------



## Jake

Yeah, if they do give us any info, I'd expect we at least get a name


----------



## Justin

Guys, don't get too excited. The Japanese version was just New Super Mario Bros. 2 level pack DLC. Nothing else. So I would expect the same for Nintendo of America.


----------



## Trundle

So... what happened?


----------



## Jake

Trundle said:


> So... what happened?



"New Super Mario Bros. 2 level pack DLC"


----------



## X66x66

Is it confirmed that NoA will have one? I don't care if it's just about NSMB2 dlc, I would still watch it


----------



## unique

new image found... not really any new elements found in this but I'm liking the christmas lights on the pine trees. It's making me think that important events such as christmas will be quite "festive" if you know what I mean. Btw is that a new flower? I know I've seen this before but I can't remember where. I thought it was a yellow pansy but then I looked at the leaves for both flowers and they're quite different.

It's really looking like a lily... the leaves and everything.


----------



## BellGreen

unique said:


> new image found... not really any new elements found in this but I'm liking the christmas lights on the pine trees. It's making me think that important events such as christmas will be quite "festive" if you know what I mean. Btw is that a new flower? I know I've seen this before but I can't remember where. I thought it was a yellow pansy but then I looked at the leaves for both flowers and they're quite different.


I thought festive trees were in ALL the games


----------



## Volvagia

BellBringerGreen said:


> I thought festive trees were in ALL the games



Yes but I think these ones look way better :-D


----------



## Treasu(red)

unique said:


> new image found... not really any new elements found in this but I'm liking the christmas lights on the pine trees. It's making me think that important events such as christmas will be quite "festive" if you know what I mean. Btw is that a new flower? I know I've seen this before but I can't remember where. I thought it was a yellow pansy but then I looked at the leaves for both flowers and they're quite different.
> 
> It's really looking like a lily... the leaves and everything.



AWESOME job finding this new pic. I hope they are lilies, they're so pretty. I'd put one in my char's hair :3 
Also, I really like the festive lights. They seem more subtle than in previous games. Maybe they brighten and dim at different intervals to give off a moving glow effect. I'd make high-pitched girly noises.


----------



## Jake

yay lilies


----------



## BellGreen

Treasu(red) said:


> AWESOME job finding this new pic. I hope they are lilies, they're so pretty. I'd put one in my char's hair :3
> Also, I really like the festive lights. They seem more subtle than in previous games. Maybe they brighten and dim at different intervals to give off a moving glow effect. I'd make high-pitched girly noises.



Hey cool, lillies! Looks like that rumor may be correct...


----------



## JabuJabule

JabuJabule said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who noticed the girl's new eye style?



Was this post overlooked? D:

Anyway, yay! The festive trees are back, though I never thought they wouldn't. Loving the girl.


----------



## unique

wouldn't it be awesome if we could cut down a festive tree and place it inside our house to celebrate christmas? Or has that already been done before in the previous games?


----------



## Jake

JabuJabule said:


> Was this post overlooked? D:
> 
> Anyway, yay! The festive trees are back, though I never thought they wouldn't. Loving the girl.


There's more important things than a new eye style;
and it pretty much looks like this one with a few updates;








unique said:


> wouldn't it be awesome if we could cut down a festive tree and place it inside our house to celebrate christmas? Or has that already been done before in the previous games?



Nope. Closest thing is buying a big/small festive tree from Nooks


----------



## JabuJabule

No, Bidoof. They'r shaped completely different! 

And I think a new eye style is much more important than festive trees that we ALL knew would return.


----------



## Sam

Hey guys, I'm really not sure about this one. I think the new flowers are daffodils...

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_QjLqcP52EC4/S74lkm_gDcI/AAAAAAAACaU/s46HpGL06GE/s1600/Daffodils.jpg


----------



## Volvagia

it is a new eye style, it looks like there are 3 eyelashes instead of one, and the eyelashes are at the bottom instead of the top and the pupil is more circular and smaller.


----------



## Juicebox

I like the new eyes. They're shy and innocent looking, and I certainly wouldn't mind ending up with that face.


----------



## LemonCupcake

Wahhhhhh!!!!!SO MANY UPDATES!!!!MY HEAD WILL EXPLODE!!!!!
....Anyways....I like the new eyes,and the new flowers,and the festive trees look really nice......
WHY DOES THIS GAME HAS TO BE SO PERFECT??????


----------



## unique

new article with... recycled images -.- 

Nothing interesting because all the images have been seen before but at least they're updating. Hopefully it isn't just the one page in the magazine. Hmm.. wonder when the exclusive direct is coming out. 









Spoiler











^ And people are saying "this" is the Resetti centre?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Doesn't look like a Resetti center to me, looks like the loading screen.

Possibly for when you don't save your game.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Doesn't look like a Resetti center to me, looks like the loading screen.
> 
> Possibly for when you don't save your game.



That's what I'm thinkin' 'cause of the spotlight, but you can see Resetti so :|


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bidoof said:


> That's what I'm thinkin' 'cause of the spotlight, but you can see Resetti so :|



Yeah, that's what I meant in regard to not saving. You start up your game and Resetti is the one you get on the menu screen.
But from what is shown there, I seriously doubt it's any kind of building in the game.


----------



## froggy27

The pics are really cool, especially the snowy ones! I hope we get the game when it's still snowy... though I doubt it at this rate.


----------



## Superpenguin

I think it does look like the control center, there seems to be computer stations surround resetti and that spotlight could just represent light coming down form a hole, since he is a mole.


----------



## Jake

yeah, I think it could be, it sounds really plausible, but I mean, lets hope we can get a HQ shot


----------



## Superpenguin

I am just not liking that wooden shack police station, I hope that's copper's station, cause I want Booker.


----------



## Volvagia

I figured out what that outdoor decoration was, the one with the wooden stumps making a square shape, it's a zen garden


----------



## dnrg

Maybe you can upgrade the police office or something.
Thinking out loud.


----------



## Superpenguin

No you get to pick between two


----------



## unique

one of the questions stuck in my head right now is how outdoor decorations are built. Do you think you just buy it and then place it instantly in your town? Or is it like those iphone building games where it is time based eg. building a bridge in your town may take 24 hours or something like that. It sort of gives it a realistic feel I guess but it can also be quite annoying as well having to wait. What do you guys think about this?


----------



## Winona

unique said:


> one of the questions stuck in my head right now is how outdoor decorations are built. Do you think you just buy it and then place it instantly in your town? Or is it like those iphone building games where it is time based eg. building a bridge in your town may take 24 hours or something like that. It sort of gives it a realistic feel I guess but it can also be quite annoying as well having to wait. What do you guys think about this?



I guess that you have to wait until the next day, just like you always had to when upgrading Nook's shop or your own house, like when changing the colour of the roof or paying off your credit.


----------



## Jake

Yeah, having to wait "x" amount of days seems the most logical


----------



## Mairmalade

Bidoof said:


> Yeah, having to wait "x" amount of days seems the most logical


Agreed. It was like that when you saw Tortimer walking along the river deciding where to build a bridge. That took how many days again? I don't remember exactly. Same went for the windmill, fountain, etc in City Folk.


----------



## Volvagia

Yes, I think they showed a process in one magazine scan. You tell Shizu you want to build something, she asks what and where you want to put it, and then the villagers gather around to see it.


----------



## unique

well thanks for clearing up that question. Anyways there's going to be a European nintendo direct (don't know about NA) this week (Thursday I believe) focused on the *3DS*. I don't want to put too much hope into a actual release date but an official name for the title would be beautiful. 

source: here


----------



## BellGreen

Volvagia said:


> Yes, I think they showed a process in one magazine scan. You tell Shizu you want to build something, she asks what and where you want to put it, and then the villagers gather around to see it.



It won't be for ALL the time. Imagine someone put 10 decorations and they faced through 10 "festives" >_<


----------



## Superpenguin

BellBringerGreen said:


> It won't be for ALL the time. Imagine someone put 10 decorations and they faced through 10 "festives" >_<



Yeah I actually talked about this a few posts back, having villagers gather around each new bench placed is jsut crazy.


----------



## Cherrypie

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah I actually talked about this a few posts back, having villagers gather around each new bench placed is jsut crazy.



I think you only gather around the town tree. The other furniture you just build without a whole gathering. Unless it was something big like a light house...


----------



## BellGreen

Cherrypie said:


> I think you only gather around the town tree. The other furniture you just build without a whole gathering. Unless it was something big like a light house...



No, SP explained. There was a thing with a plant thing...? and animals were there. If it were only on the town tree, why bother just putting it on one item? It's like buying a $1000 can of sprinkles and you only use it for chocolate ice cream. Not vanilla or strawberry or Rocky Road.


----------



## Mr. Andronicus

Nintendo Direct for AC3DS just announced for this Friday!

http://gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=186949


----------



## Superpenguin

Cherrypie said:


> I think you only gather around the town tree. The other furniture you just build without a whole gathering. Unless it was something big like a light house...



Well in the scans it shows gatherings by bridges, bridges are a big deal so yeah, and the big tree is like a ceremonial thing, most likely just a cut scene and dialogue of you planting it.


Mr. Andronicus said:


> Nintendo Direct for AC3DS just announced for this Friday!
> 
> http://gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=186949


FINALLY something to look forward to at the end of the week. Does anyone have a timezone converter? I'd like to know when it airs here o know if I should wake up early, stay up.


----------



## Cherrypie

BellBringerGreen said:


> No, SP explained. There was a thing with a plant thing...? and animals were there. If it were only on the town tree, why bother just putting it on one item? It's like buying a $1000 can of sprinkles and you only use it for chocolate ice cream. Not vanilla or strawberry or Rocky Road.



You didn't understand me.  Let me explain again. Super Penguin got his information from a magazine scan that was shown recently. It showed a picture of the mayor planting a sapling for the large tree that is shown on the front cover and conception map. Information was found that said that at the start of the game the town tree is planted to mark the occasion of the new mayor and the that the tree will grow as the town grows. The reason why there was villagers surrounding the planting of the tree is because this is an important event being held in the tutorial at the start of the game. The reason I suspected that this event will only be held for other important events such as the planting of the town tree is because as SP said: It would be crazy to have a gathering for every time you put in a new bench. - This means he thinks like I do that a gathering won't be held for every new furniture. Don't get me wrong, they might have gatherings for the first few outdoor furniture items, but I suspect it won't be that way for the whole game as SP describes that that would be: 'annoying'.

I hope you get what I mean now and as everyone is more than often, I could be wrong. 

Edit - I understand he also found pictures of gatherings around bridges, but as SP says: bridges are a big deal. So I still go with my opinion.


----------



## Superpenguin

Cherrypie said:


> You didn't understand me.  Let me explain again. Super Penguin got his information from a magazine scan that was shown recently. It showed a picture of the mayor planting a sapling for the large tree that is shown on the front cover and conception map. Information was found that said that at the start of the game the town tree is planted to mark the occasion of the new mayor and the that the tree will grow as the town grows. The reason why there was villagers surrounding the planting of the tree is because this is an important event being held in the tutorial at the start of the game. The reason I suspected that this event will only be held for other important events such as the planting of the town tree is because as SP said: It would be crazy to have a gathering for every time you put in a new bench. - This means he thinks like I do that a gathering won't be held for every new furniture. Don't get me wrong, they might have gatherings for the first few outdoor furniture items, but I suspect it won't be that way for the whole game as SP describes that that would be: 'annoying'.
> 
> I hope you get what I mean now and as everyone is more than often, I could be wrong.
> 
> Edit - I understand he also found pictures of gatherings around bridges, but as SP says: bridges are a big deal. So I still go with my opinion.


Actually the whole time I was referring to the bridges. In the scans it shows the arrows going from step to step with the last being a small gathering with Shizu and 2 animal residents.

Also here is a video, it's nothing major, just a AC 3DSXL and shows a duck character, and something iI thought was neat you could see the white tiger(forgot his name) running in the background, glad to see the animals actually running faster like they did in ACGC.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5WDjcX7V2U&feature=youtu.be&t=3m52s


----------



## Cherrypie

Superpenguin said:


> Actually the whole time I was referring to the bridges. In the scans it shows the arrows going from step to step with the last being a small gathering with Shizu and 2 animal residents.
> 
> Also here is a video, it's nothing major, just a AC 3DSXL and shows a duck character, and something iI thought was neat you could see the white tiger(forgot his name) running in the background, glad to see the animals actually running faster like they did in ACGC.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C5WDjcX7V2U&feature=youtu.be&t=3m52s



Did you see my edit?  Okay, you weren't referring to the planting, but I was anyway!


----------



## Mairmalade

Who else is jelly of that simple, yet gorgeous limited edition AC 3DS XL?


----------



## unique

OMG THIS IS SO AWESOME!


----------



## Jake

Mr. Andronicus said:


> Nintendo Direct for AC3DS just announced for this Friday!
> 
> http://gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=186949


yay excited for this 



unique said:


> OMG THIS IS SO AWESOME!


Eh.. It doesn't look that good


----------



## Winona

I'm not sure if anyone noticed this yet, but do you guys know what this thing in the right corner of the picture is?

It looks like a staircase to me. But then I wonder where it is leading to...


----------



## Jake

Some people have said it leads to shampoodle as scissors or something can be seen on the door,


----------



## Haihappen

Bidoof said:


> Some people have said it leads to shampoodle as scissors or something can be seen on the door,



those are obviously scissors, it has to be shampoodle


Spoiler


----------



## Jake

Yeah, I think so to.
But there was a discussion a while ago that said "just because it's scissors doesn't confirm it to be Shampoodles" - Personally, I do think it is Shampoodles, but it hasn't been confirmed so I'm not shouting it from the roof tops


----------



## LemonCupcake

unique said:


> OMG THIS IS SO AWESOME!



*Drools on screen*....I....am...left....speechless!!!!o_o
I hope there's lotsa news on the new Nintendo Direct!!!!


----------



## K.K. Guitar

That 3ds is ugly in my opinion. It looks like some kid pasted stickers all over my shiny 3ds! T_T


----------



## Cloud

(Regards to AC 3DSXL) Looks pretty nice, I doubt they would bring this 3ds xl to England though ;c


----------



## Cloud

(Double post)


----------



## Volvagia

for the previous posts, I guess the 'gathering' is only for bridges

As for the 3DS, I actually like it, I love the colours <3


----------



## Mairmalade

Volvagia said:


> for the previous posts, I guess the 'gathering' is only for bridges
> 
> As for the 3DS, I actually like it, I love the colours <3


Really? I can understand them not gathering for a lamp post and other misc. decor...but does that go for things like new buildings as well I wonder...?


----------



## Superpenguin

Gamestop put a release dat eon their website(forNA, of course it is just a placeholder) May 1st 2013


----------



## Pickles

I sure would love to get it this year. Even though I know it won't, I still dream about it.


----------



## Skye

Last night I did some searching (actually I went looking to see if the grass really does deteriorate and if we can change our eye colour) and found some neat [facts] and [rumors]~

I'm not sure if it's in here, I'm too lazy to search over 150 pages right now but in the event it isn't :3


----------



## Volvagia

Mairmalade said:


> Really? I can understand them not gathering for a lamp post and other misc. decor...but does that go for things like new buildings as well I wonder...?



Well I dunno ... 

all I know is that person who will reside (eg. resetti) will come and thank you.


----------



## Jake

Sylph said:


> Last night I did some searching (actually I went looking to see if the grass really does deteriorate and if we can change our eye colour) and found some neat [facts] and [rumors]~
> 
> I'm not sure if it's in here, I'm too lazy to search over 150 pages right now but in the event it isn't :3



Please don't use the Wiki for anything other than screen shots...

They thought the Tea Set was a new item and could make milkshakes...


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bidoof said:


> Please don't use the Wiki for anything other than screen shots...
> 
> They thought the Tea Set was a new item and could make milkshakes...



Oh, but you'll be able to play Wii Fit with the balance board they showed!
and toilets will actually work and drinking coffee will make your character run faster.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Oh, but you'll be able to play Wii Fit with the balance board they showed!
> and toilets will actually work and drinking coffee will make your character run faster.



ARE YOU TELLING ME THAT'S NOT REAL?!?!?!?!

FFFFFFFFFFFFF
I WAS SO LOOKING FORWARD TO THAT!!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Though in actual, 100% confirmed facts. I love the fact we have the option to walk around without any shoes.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> Though in actual, 100% confirmed facts. I love the fact we have the option to walk around without any shoes.



imma be honest. I really don't care that much about being barefoot. I like shoes. There's more customization now we have shoes, so unless it's necessary to go barefoot at the beach (which I doubt) i probably wont ever go barefoot


----------



## Jake

Ok ya'll getting an online photo album with screenshots;
can be found here
www.photobucket.com/AC3DS

Ok I think I did a good-a-job I can atm on fixing the first post. If you want an image to be added to the photo gallery, drop me a PM, containing the Image and I'll add it for you 



Spoiler



New shark species







omg guys!!






The hi-light translates to "Mountain Peach" and it has a 2 at the bottom, I think fruit is finally stackable.
I guess it has to be though, I mean. It seems like we need Bells for everything so this will make it so much easier to get bells!

Also from a few seconds later, did a translation - Lisa is the one who buys turnips now, not Tom Nook


----------



## K.K. Guitar

I hope that they didnt show us all features in the game, that would kinda ruin it for me  i will still buy it anyway! 
(After some thinking) i guess they didnt show everything, there will be so much secrets!


----------



## Jake

yeah I'm happy with that, too

Anyway, this pretty much confirms the gardening shop upgrades/expands


----------



## tsukune_713

Bidoof said:


> yeah I'm happy with that, too
> 
> Anyway, this pretty much confirms the gardening shop upgrades/expands



awesome ^.^
and im glad the bamboo is a plant and not an item you place 
thats going to be my favorite store lol


----------



## K.K. Guitar

i saw that store upgraded in the video too!


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

I recording the stream and its uploading I will post the re cap soon for people who did not get a chance to see it.


----------



## Jake

DavidOfTAK said:


> I recording the stream and its uploading I will post the re cap soon for people who did not get a chance to see it.



It's already on youtube and you can watch the stream again on the link it was watched on, really no point. sorry


----------



## Juicebox

I have a feeling my town is going to be covered in bamboo....


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

Bidoof said:


> It's already on youtube and you can watch the stream again on the link it was watched on, really no point. sorry



well it was on at 4 am my time it ended near 5 am so I kinda just started the upload and went to sleep so I did not know it was up yet well at least I don't have to post it, in other news I was completely blown away by all the stuff.


----------



## Superpenguin

that area with scissors is the salon, it looks different then a gray brick house I thought it was.


----------



## Volvagia

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/index.html

Stuff I found on the site:

*Character Customization*

Eye Colours: bright blue, teal, black, brown and a pale gray-blue.

Hair Colours: navy blue, blond, brown, black,  brownish-green, orange, white, pink, red, lavender, burgundy, pale green, brown, light brown and green.

*Stores*

There will be 14 stores. 9 are revealed on the site but 5 have a question mark on them. These are probably the ones in the mall only.

Stores: Raccoon Housing, Timmy/Tommy's Store, Garden Store, Able Sisters, Museum Store, Shoe Shank, Shampoodles, Post Office, (I believe) an HRA thing.

Not on the site is the 444 Club thing and that place with the anteater and you go to sleep...


----------



## Haihappen

Volvagia said:


> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/index.html
> 
> Stuff I found on the site:
> 
> *Character Customization*
> 
> Eye Colours: bright blue, teal, black, brown and a pale gray-blue.
> 
> Hair Colours: navy blue, blond, brown, brownish-green, orange, white, pink, red, lavender, burgundy, pale green, brown, light brown and green.
> 
> *Stores*
> 
> There will be 14 stores. 9 are revealed on the site but 5 have a question mark on them. These are probably the ones in the mall only.
> 
> Stores: Raccoon Housing, Timmy/Tommy's Store, Garden Store, Able Sisters, Museum Store, Shoe Shank, Shampoodles, Post Office, (I believe) an HRA thing.
> 
> Not on the site is the 444 Club thing and that place with the hippo and you go to sleep...




where exactly on the site are those information? I don't see the 5 shops with the questionmarks...

EDIT: ah now I see it.. there are questionmarks beneath
guess there's still the resetti-center, the police stations and redd's shop (maybe behind the garbage bin) to be revealed


----------



## Volvagia

Haihappen said:


> where exactly on the site are those information? I don't see the 5 shops with the questionmarks...



Okay click on the pink box with the Japanese text in it, there will be lots of screenshots, scroll down and at the bottom you'll see 5 pics, click on the one with the blue border where the boy is running past the post office and you're there.


----------



## Envy

Volvagia said:


> Hair Colours: navy blue, blond, brown, brownish-green, orange, white, pink, red, lavender, burgundy, pale green, brown, light brown and green.



That player's character's hair today sure looked black to me...


----------



## Volvagia

Envy said:


> That player's character's hair today sure looked black to me...



I forgot to add that, kay? Sheesh, no biggie.


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/index.html
> 
> Stuff I found on the site:
> 
> *Character Customization*
> 
> Eye Colours: bright blue, teal, black, brown and a pale gray-blue.
> 
> Hair Colours: navy blue, blond, brown, black,  brownish-green, orange, white, pink, red, lavender, burgundy, pale green, brown, light brown and green.
> 
> *Stores*
> 
> There will be 14 stores. 9 are revealed on the site but 5 have a question mark on them. These are probably the ones in the mall only.
> 
> Stores: Raccoon Housing, Timmy/Tommy's Store, Garden Store, Able Sisters, Museum Store, Shoe Shank, Shampoodles, Post Office, (I believe) an HRA thing.
> 
> Not on the site is the 444 Club thing and that place with the anteater and you go to sleep...



I also bet that Labelle's accesory shop will be one of the ones coming to show on there, along with Redd's and Katrina.

Franklin was shown on the background of their twitter page:





I don't understand why heis dressed like a chef, hopefully the Harvest Festival/Thanksgiving will remain the same concept, cause I really enjoyed it. The only other character on there that we haven't seen glimpses of yet is Phyllis, and she is just wearing her regular clothes, so not really a big deal.


----------



## Volvagia

Superpenguin said:


> I also bet that Labelle's accesory shop will be one of the ones coming to show on there, along with Redd's and Katrina.
> 
> Franklin was shown on the background of their twitter page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why heis dressed like a chef, hopefully the Harvest Festival/Thanksgiving will remain the same concept, cause I really enjoyed it. The only other character on there that we haven't seen glimpses of yet is Phyllis, and she is just wearing her regular clothes, so not really a big deal.



I think so too, but isn't it ironic that a turkey is dressed as a chef?


----------



## Envy

Volvagia said:


> I forgot to add that, kay? Sheesh, no biggie.



Oh, I thought the list you were making was from an official source, not a compilation of yours. Sorry.


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> I think so too, but isn't it ironic that a turkey is dressed as a chef?



My first thought that it was a disguise, but hey Tortimer isn't mayor anymore so he isn't hunting down the main "guest". I will pardon Franklin, being the awesome mayor I'll be, haha, well I just want the furniture form him.


----------



## komicturtle

On the website, it shows what looks to be the same (girl) character wearing different clothing, hair color and eye colors with a Mii face next to the last on the right. Now, second to last I think, is the girl with tan skin. Are you able to change their skin color? Are they referring to the fact you can now fully make your character look the way you want from the beginning (so, no questions determining the look) with the possibility of using your Mii?

I never liked the Mii mask because it looked unnatural to me. I would rather use my Mii from the get-go and be able to wear hats and accessories with miiself. 

Hope someone knows what I'm talking about x_x


----------



## X66x66

Can someone translate these two images? One is explaining different types of towns you choose and the other is a list of outdoor furniture from the ND.


----------



## Jake

Haihappen said:


> where exactly on the site are those information? I don't see the 5 shops with the questionmarks...
> 
> EDIT: ah now I see it.. there are questionmarks beneath
> guess there's still the resetti-center, the police stations and redd's shop (maybe behind the garbage bin) to be revealed


Redd has been shown, and it seems he owns a kiosk like thing rather than a shop;;




If you look closely it looks like that's the town tree above to maybe Redd appears in town?
Though there are fireworks, so it could be a special event where the NPC's show up?



Superpenguin said:


> I also bet that Labelle's accesory shop will be one of the ones coming to show on there, along with Redd's and Katrina.
> 
> Franklin was shown on the background of their twitter page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why heis dressed like a chef, hopefully the Harvest Festival/Thanksgiving will remain the same concept, cause I really enjoyed it. The only other character on there that we haven't seen glimpses of yet is Phyllis, and she is just wearing her regular clothes, so not really a big deal.


Who cares about Franklin...
And isn't Labelle's shop meant to be a separate part to the Able's sisters?



X66x66 said:


> Can someone translate these two images? One is explaining different types of towns you choose and the other is a list of outdoor furniture from the ND.
> View attachment 1631View attachment 1632


I did some of the outdoor furniture in a different thread;



			
				Bidoof said:
			
		

> - Fountain
> - Plastic Bench
> - One of them is a sign but it has kanji at the end can I cant finish it
> - One of them says "Diamond ..." second half is Kanji so I can't finish either (but this is the bottom middle) - just need those last two symbols translated.
> - One is a plant, which look like This (IRL image)
> - There is another outdoor plant, which is called "チューリッブのトビマリー" which seems to be some tulip plant thing, and "しかくいトビマリー" which is a square plant
> Oh and the two crossed out on the last one are just the bottom 2 for the middle one



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-October-5th&p=1261267&viewfull=1#post1261267

I would translate the town type but there's too much Kanji I don't understand.

Okay, I took this from ACC;

Benches.
Lamp Pole.
Clocks.
Fire hydrant
Sculpted hedges
Shacks.
Bee houses.
Wells.
Clocks.
Solar Panels
Face-in-hole things for pictures
Bridges
Small flower garden.
Grape vines
Bonfire
Picnic supplies
Camp grounds
Jungle gym
A log to sit on
Sand garden
and more!


----------



## Animal Crossing jump out

Bidoof said:


> Yeah, villagers using tools has been something so many people have wanted but I don't see the point.
> It seems so pointless and a waste, it'd take too much programming to do and it'd piss a lot of people off


no tools are cool thye even ryhme


----------



## Animal Crossing jump out

awsome


----------



## Animal Crossing jump out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqcDcqlB06Y&feature=plcp
 found this while browsing has subtitles parts 2 and 3 are coming


----------



## Prof Gallows

Don't post more than once, if you want to say more edit your original post.



Really like all of the info that was given. Especially the new plants and trees.

also, I'm about to make a new in-depth post on some things in the video I noticed and think some people will find interesting. est 30-40 minutes for the post.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Okay. Here is another detailed look at some things from the latest video. Some of the spoilers are pretty big, so don't go opening them all at once. lol




Spoiler: Flowers



So here are some pictures of flowers.














I want to point out the fifth little bud growing on some of the flowers. Maybe there is some sort of way to grow bunches of five flowers if you take care of them a certain way. Also, as far as I can tell those new flowers are orchids. Lastly, the greyed out flowers. I can't tell for sure if those are wilted, or if they're a new color of flowers..





Spoiler: Various things around town













These are very interesting. It shows an area where a neighbor or visitor will be placing a tent, which has returned from the GC AC.






In this shot, the player talked to this bear neighbor and convinced them to buy the bed that was previously on the display.






Brewster's sign outside of the cafe. Nothing fancy, I just thought it looked cool. He also has a gyroid inside of a flower pot on the other corner, but I couldn't get both in the same screenshot.






Spoiler: Various things around town pt2









This I really like. This is the main area outside of the model home display. Your registered friends/streetpass people show up here and give you items. In the video, the boy gave the player an icecream and further on another gave the player a pinwheel. Not sure if it's random or if your friend has to set it. Very nice feature though.






The museum store. The signs are custom made through designs, and the rooms lead to rooms that you design yourself. Like the model room display, except that you can go in any time and change things around. In the store itself it seems that you can buy the silver net, and wallpaper.






Nook's new store. Pretty obvious stuff, he sells individual house pieces and a single whole set in the corner. Lyle is probably running the HRA.






Now, I know it's pretty common for houses to spawn close to each other, but this is perfect. So I'm going to say that you get to place houses or move houses to wherever you want.





Spoiler: NPCs and Random Stuff









Starting off with this. This made me very, very happy. Kapp'n singing shanties in a boat.






K.K. Slider plays at Club 444 on certain days. Club 444 is also where Shrunk performs his stuff and gives you emotes.






This though, caught me way by surprise. DJ K.K. does this performance thing after he plays for you and the credits roll.






The player's inventory. Different types of tops are visually different in the inventory, so longsleeves have their own icon. I'm going to assume the other items of clothes do as well. There is a megaphone, which I still don't understand completely yet. A stickbug, shells, two bunches of turnips(Lisa told the player the turnips were worth 40something bells), two peaches stacked together in one slot(thank you Nintendo.), tools, and a fortune cookie. Still no word on the fortune cookie stuff.






Picture of the kitten girl who gets lost. Guessing she's returning with her mother and them having the same mechanics as before.






K.K. Condor. I forgot to take the screenshot, but you can place the music on the wall and it'll show up as the artwork.






This is an orange tree.






This is another orange tree, but one of the oranges seem...off.






Same tree during the day. Okay.. so what the heck is wrong with that orange? I know this happens to plants, but I don't know how that factors in on AC.. lol. Maybe they're worth more?






This is what diving rewards you with, one of the things at least. So diving is an alternate means of gathering things.


----------



## Justin

Prof Gallows said:


> two peaches stacked together in one slot(thank you Nintendo.)



Good catch there! That's awesome.

And the way the megaphone works is you speak a villager's name into the 3DS microphone and then it will help you find where the villager is in your town or something like that.


----------



## Jake

Very nice, I'll add it to the first post, but I'm gonna add a few stuff

I noticed the bud growth too, but I saw it was on every cosmos flower, and no other flowers, so I'm just gonna assume it's just a part of the cosmos, and nothing special

I did mention the stacking fruit before, glad someone else noticed it though.
I saw the picture, but I didn't take any notice of what it was, glad you discovered it was the kitten. 
And those oranges, never even noticed their variation, very interesting

IMO, i still find the megaphone so stupid...


----------



## Prof Gallows

The fifth bud is also on the orchids, it seems that they only grow on the smaller flowers so it could just be there to be there.

I didn't post any of the new fruits though, as someone else had already posted screenshots. I'll keep going over the video to check and see if I missed anything, like the grass on the island and the grass in the town. The town had triangle grass, the island had circle grass. Little stuff.


----------



## Justin

Unrelated to the current conversation but I just made this neat little GIF of the train from the video and thought I'd share:






Loved that part of the video so much.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Slightly related to your gif, DAT MUSIC.
I love how it changes depending on where you are in the town. Also the amount of detail that went into the little stuff, like that train, how the stars transition between all of the colors, the characters nodding or shaking their head when they say yes or no.


----------



## Jake

I loved the night time music. It was authentic and really unusual


----------



## Justin

Yeah, agreed. I'm glad to see the long development time for this game wasn't wasted, the game certainly has a high level of polish.


----------



## Jake

Omg I know right.
It may have taken 4 years, but It' a huge step up from CF.

I also remember, I think it was like E3 2010, when it was first announced, and people said the city wouldn't be in the game, to keep CF 'unique' - I'm happy this was false though. I really like what they've done with the city this time 'round. In CF, it was just like a place you'd go there for 5 minutes and return. Now it seems there's actually more of a point to stick around there for a while longer. I mean, honestly, in CF I only go to the city once a week, and that's on Wednesday to see what items Redd has it. The city in CF changed like every weeks (except the balloon guy would show up on random sunny days) - but as soon as he showed up I stopped going (and going at night to get the silver shovel)
Now the garden store, and Nooks change daily, so there's much more of a reason to go (I can bet other shops will rotate stock, too) it's just so asdfghg like it's a huge step up from CF
When I first heard most of the shops will be uprooted from town, I was actually disappointed. But from seeing what they've done with it now, I'm actually kinda happy they moved the majority of the shops to the city (is it a mall or city i dont even know).


This is going to be a really amazing game, and when you look back to E3 2010, you can see how much effort they've put in to it. This game's going to be really incredible, and I'm fine waiting for something that's gonna be this good. I'm gonna be looking forward to reviews when the game is released in Japan.

I am a little upset the silver net is just sitting in the museum shop though. I was honestly hoping for a challenge to get the silver items, much like the gold items... oh well

Oh, and I added Gallow's images to the album


----------



## Justin

I think the most important thing to also remember about them moving some shops out to the "city" is how easy it is to access the "city" now. You just walk across the train tracks and you're just there nearly instantly unlike City Folk which made it a big pain. Also, anyone else notice how fast the loading screens in general were in the video? Felt much faster than City Folk if you ask me.

(and not to be an ass but it was 2010 when the 3DS was revealed)


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> I think the most important thing to also remember about them moving some shops out to the "city" is how easy it is to access the "city" now. You just walk across the train tracks and you're just there nearly instantly unlike City Folk which made it a big pain. Also, anyone else notice how fast the loading screens in general were in the video? Felt much faster than City Folk if you ask me.
> 
> (and not to be an ass but it was 2010 when the 3DS was revealed)



Yeah, the bus was a huge pain to get to the city, really annoyed it.
<--- 
I'll be honest, I had no idea what year it was, I originally had 2008 but then I realised CF was released that year so it couldn't be haha. Happy you cleared that up <3






*~Ya'll should know my Kanji sucks so I'll translate what I can*

*Box 1:* [kanji] ... It was correctly
*Box 2:* [kanji] ... Become [kanji] making only ..?
*Box 3:* [kanji] ... Do not remain [kanji] no mustard [kanji] blot [kanji] <--- ok obv we need to know the kanji for this one wtf hahahahahaha
*Box 4:* Something about something special happens every day
*Box 5:* Connect with people at any time


----------



## Justin

Bidoof said:


> *Box 3:* [kanji] ... Do not remain [kanji] no mustard [kanji] blot [kanji] <--- ok obv we need to know the kanji for this one wtf hahahahahaha



Uhm.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Uhm.



yeah I know hahahahah

also does anyone know why you cant click the last two boxes yet?


----------



## Justin

Bidoof said:


> yeah I know hahahahah
> 
> also does anyone know why you cant click the last two boxes yet?



They'll most likely unlock in the coming weeks before the game releases. Just a way of hyping the release.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> They'll most likely unlock in the coming weeks before the game releases. Just a way of hyping the release.



das what i thought;






"Happy house academy, The hotel area is Honma District Manager Acorn"
(Honma is Lyle's japanese name) - pretty sure this is Lyle saying "Welcome to the HRA, I am Lyle, the [town name] house manager"


----------



## merinda!

me when watching the 48min video:


----------



## Jake

obv it's Shizu talking about changing shop hours, Shizu's text: _If you did, you How about switching to cycle and re-play by everyone in the village ordinance defines the future is not sleeping?_


----------



## Anna

You guys have all done a great job of translating things, Justin that GIF is so cute I love watching the trains go past in the gamecube version. The more I find out about this game the more I want it, did anyone find out any more stuff about that anteater that makes you sleep??


----------



## Jake

Anna said:


> You guys have all done a great job of translating things, Justin that GIF is so cute I love watching the trains go past in the gamecube version. The more I find out about this game the more I want it, did anyone find out any more stuff about that anteater that makes you sleep??



I haven't translated any thing from her yet (I started last night but then I couldn't be ****ed so I gave up)
Apparently it's a shop, where you go into "Dream Mode" where you can visit the towns of people you met over Streetpass/Spotpass or something like that, you can go to their town, and literally do whatever you want, chop down all their trees, take their fruit, flowers, etc.. Because it doesn't affect the other persons town what so ever.

I don't know if you get to keep the items you take from their town though. But yeah, that's all I know so far, someone else may be able to correct/elaborate on what I wrote.


----------



## Anna

Bidoof said:


> I haven't translated any thing from her yet (I started last night but then I couldn't be ****ed so I gave up)
> Apparently it's a shop, where you go into "Dream Mode" where you can visit the towns of people you met over Streetpass/Spotpass or something like that, you can go to their town, and literally do whatever you want, chop down all their trees, take their fruit, flowers, etc.. Because it doesn't affect the other persons town what so ever.
> 
> I don't know if you get to keep the items you take from their town though. But yeah, that's all I know so far, someone else may be able to correct/elaborate on what I wrote.



But you have figured out some of the screenshots  and thats odd a very random shop.


----------



## Haihappen

damn you tumblr.. I wanna upload more animal crossing pictures and videos!! D: 

guess I'm gonna post this here instead
am I the first one to notice the banana palms??
so now we have 3 new fruits: mangoes, lemons and bananas! yeessss~
and maybe the different kind of cherries.. there are light cherries and dark cherries in 2 pairs and also 3-paired dark cherries

bananas:


Spoiler


----------



## Cherrypie

Haihappen said:


> damn you tumblr.. I wanna upload more animal crossing pictures and videos!! D:
> 
> guess I'm gonna post this here instead
> am I the first one to notice the banana palms??
> so now we have 3 new fruits: mangoes, lemons and bananas! yeessss~
> and maybe the different kind of cherries.. there are light cherries and dark cherries in 2 pairs and also 3-paired dark cherries
> 
> bananas:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



YAAAAAAY! Thanks for that!


----------



## Wyveria

oh wow!
there certainly been a lot of progress since my last visit!
glad to see Tortimer's back, and i am loving the new pattern designer!


----------



## Jake

I know people saw bananas inside Kappn's house thing, so they figured theyd be in the game, but I didn't notice those trees. thanks!

i'll upload them to the album!


----------



## Anna

wow I never noticed banana's at all!


----------



## Superpenguin

I think the megaphone is used to help with villager tasks and/or finding a human player you invited to your town. Cause when you call out, it's points you a arrow in their direction, and then the girl finds the animal they were looking for.

Also:




this is swimgear most likely.


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> I think the megaphone is used to help with villager tasks and/or finding a human player you invited to your town. Cause when you call out, it's points you a arrow in their direction, and then the girl finds the animal they were looking for.
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is swimgear most likely.



That's still kinda dumb.
Yeah I noticed the different shirt I didn't really pay any notice of it because i didn't care much, but I guess it could pass for swimming gear.

In addition to Gallow's post;







Weird cherries, too... :S


----------



## Haihappen

Bidoof said:


> That's still kinda dumb.
> Yeah I noticed the different shirt I didn't really pay any notice of it because i didn't care much, but I guess it could pass for swimming gear.
> 
> In addition to Gallow's post;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weird cherries, too... :S



and dark red cherries in 3 pairs... my guess would be that there are rare versions of some fruits... we also saw some weird oranges^^ maybe you can sell them for a higher price


----------



## Jake

i think those 3 cherries are exclusive to the island


----------



## Superpenguin

I love how we can stack peaches in our pockets, but I have somewhat mixed feelings about it.

Now that we have so many styles of clothing it is a nice thing to have, but then it will be easy to go about selling them, but that would leave time to do all the other cool new stuff.


----------



## komicturtle

Superpenguin said:


> I love how we can stack peaches in our pockets, but I have somewhat mixed feelings about it.
> 
> Now that we have so many styles of clothing it is a nice thing to have, but then it will be easy to go about selling them, but that would leave time to do all the other cool new stuff.



Oh? We can stack fruit items? That'll make things far more convenient for sure.


----------



## Jake

This is why the photo album comes in handy and everyone should check it out!!







That one that has a 2 down the bottom right, is a peach, so they're stackable.


----------



## TheFarmboy

Haihappen said:


> damn you tumblr.. I wanna upload more animal crossing pictures and videos!! D:
> 
> guess I'm gonna post this here instead
> am I the first one to notice the banana palms??
> so now we have 3 new fruits: mangoes, lemons and bananas! yeessss~
> and maybe the different kind of cherries.. there are light cherries and dark cherries in 2 pairs and also 3-paired dark cherries
> 
> bananas:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8WvSGNEV24

To add on your Banana-Diorama.


----------



## RisingSun

Bidoof said:


> This is why the photo album comes in handy and everyone should check it out!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That one that has a 2 down the bottom right, is a peach, so they're stackable.



I would imagine that it will only stack to 10, the same way the turnips stack.  I notice that there are two stacks of turnips.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

RisingSun said:


> I would imagine that it will only stack to 10, the same way the turnips stack.  I notice that there are two stacks of turnips.


Good catch! didnt notice that one!


----------



## komicturtle

I kinda wish items like the Fishing Rod and Bugnet were in a separate inventory dedicated to equipment. Something small can be a big help. Anyways, I like that some items can be stackable.

Any word on designs? Been fishing through. Hope we can carry more designs on us!


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

Has anyone seen this video it shows the whole mall area
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5x6xP5nC6w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## komicturtle

I believe it's already been known holidays are back as well as holiday characters. But I'll post these anyhow:












New hat accessory. Ghost or skeleton helmet? Or something...


----------



## X66x66

Whoa! Is that video from the website?

EDIT: also in the ND the museum is next to the shoe store. Huh!


----------



## Kaiaa

Haihappen said:


> and dark red cherries in 3 pairs... my guess would be that there are rare versions of some fruits... we also saw some weird oranges^^ maybe you can sell them for a higher price




"Weird" fruit could just be immature fruit. Fruit not yet ripe? Just a theory...


----------



## Superpenguin

Kaiaa said:


> "Weird" fruit could just be immature fruit. Fruit not yet ripe? Just a theory...



but nonripe fruit doesn't contain extra cherries.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

X66x66 said:


> Whoa! Is that video from the website?
> 
> EDIT: also in the ND the museum is next to the shoe store. Huh!



maybe we get to decide were the buildings are placed with in the mall area


----------



## Kaiaa

Superpenguin said:


> but nonripe fruit doesn't contain extra cherries.



I know I quoted the wrong picture but I mean that the odd colored ones may be unripened. The ones I quoted looked full and ripe.


----------



## Haihappen

DavidOfTAK said:


> maybe we get to decide were the buildings are placed with in the mall area



and hopefully we can decide to put the museum in our town
because I DO NOT want it in the mall area :/


----------



## JabuJabule

I didn't expect the museum to be in shopping mall! But it's fine with me. A nice little walk.


----------



## Superpenguin

JabuJabule said:


> I didn't expect the museum to be in shopping mall! But it's fine with me. A nice little walk.



actually it's shown in 2 different spots, one by the picture booth, and another by a cliff on the right edge, which looks as if it's in town.


----------



## X66x66

In the Nintendo Direct, the museum is next to the shoe store on the other side of the mall.


----------



## Animal Crossing jump out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrE8CvRA9mo&feature=plcp
this is a translation of the nintendo direct menus and voices are also traslated


----------



## Jake

Animal Crossing jump out said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrE8CvRA9mo&feature=plcp
> this is a translation of the nintendo direct menus and voices are also traslated



thank youu


----------



## Juicebox

Did any of you see the animal picture at 4:15? I think that confirms they're back! And I believe the animal was Gaston! Yes! Confirmed!


----------



## Jake

Yeah we saw it.
Also I donno (there were 2 pics shown in the video) but one was of the baby kitten that get lost through wifi


----------



## Prof Gallows

Katie is her name, the kitten that gets lost. Which means her mom, Kaitlyn or some variation of that spelling, will also be in the game.

crucian carp also make a return, and a sea anemone that you have to dive to get.



Spoiler: Some more confirmed fish.










From left to right: Eel, horse mackerel, red snapper, bass(notice the difference in the tank bottom, ocean fish have white sand, river fish have green dirt), sea urchin, crab, and the last I can't tell.


----------



## monkE

Prof Gallows said:


> Katie is her name, the kitten that gets lost. Which means her mom, Kaitlyn or some variation of that spelling, will also be in the game.
> 
> crucian carp also make a return, and a sea anemone that you have to dive to get.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some more confirmed fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right: Eel, horse mackerel, red snapper, bass(notice the difference in the tank bottom, ocean fish have white sand, river fish have green dirt), sea urchin, crab, and the last I can't tell.



I also noticed a Football Fish, a Dab, a Napoleonfish, a Tuna, a Puffer Fish, a Shark and what appears to be a Brown Shark (NEW FISH!) swimming in the tank around the 00:38 second mark of the video.


----------



## Prof Gallows

monkE said:


> I also noticed a Football Fish, a Dab, a Napoleonfish, a Tuna, a Puffer Fish, a Shark and what appears to be a Brown Shark (NEW FISH!) swimming in the tank around the 00:38 second mark of the video.



Indeed you did.






That's a nurse shark.


----------



## Anna

I wish this game would hurry up!

Edit: and that in dream game thing 'When you "dream" in-game, you visit a copy of a random player's town. You can then interact with it as if it was a normal town, but once you leave, everything you've done will be erased. It will not affect the player's real town.'

Edit again: Also did anyone notice in the Nooks shop next to the candy it looks like he sells fortune cookies?


----------



## Jake

Anna said:


> I wish this game would hurry up!
> 
> Edit: and that in dream game thing 'When you "dream" in-game, you visit a copy of a random player's town. You can then interact with it as if it was a normal town, but once you leave, everything you've done will be erased. It will not affect the player's real town.'
> 
> Edit again: Also did anyone notice in the Nooks shop next to the candy it looks like he sells fortune cookies?



1) I'm fine waiting, it looks amazing and I'm fine waiting for perfection

2) I wanna know if we get to keep stuff we take though, i doubt it but would be cool

3) yeah, this was in a trailer earlier in the year, we still have no idea what it is


----------



## Haihappen

Anna said:


> I wish this game would hurry up!
> 
> Edit: and that in dream game thing 'When you "dream" in-game, you visit a copy of a random player's town. You can then interact with it as if it was a normal town, but once you leave, everything you've done will be erased. It will not affect the player's real town.'
> 
> Edit again: Also did anyone notice in the Nooks shop next to the candy it looks like he sells fortune cookies?



Yeah we've already seen that fortune cookie on an older screenshots.

EDIT: I'm not fine with waiting... I wanna play it right now!

EDIT 2:

translation part 4 is up


----------



## Anna

I literally just watched that haha


----------



## Jake

Good it's up. I'm bored an in need of something to do. good


----------



## mattmagician

Are you guys liking the translations then? :> Awesome.


----------



## Superpenguin

I love the translations, oh and that fortune cookie can't be sold which is odd.
And there is red paper in Nooks as well, it's not wallpaper like we thought before though.


----------



## komicturtle

Love the translations. Makes me even more excited now that I understand them. I'm going to be spending a lot of time designing lol

I hope you can carry more designs with you than just 8.


----------



## JabuJabule

In that ND, when he's making the pattern of Tom Nook, I noticed a little painting on the top left. I wonder what it does?

Edit- I am in LOVE with that oval coffee table, and the bed shape with Tom Nook's face. :X
I wonder what they look like originally. Definitely going in my house/museum!


----------



## Volvagia

About the custom museum exhibits, what will you guys make? :-D I'll make a clothing exhibit thing, gonna try to make it sorta like a runway or boutique or w/e.


----------



## JabuJabule

Probably a diner or restaurant, surrounded by fish! I think that'd be lovely. Don't you think?


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> About the custom museum exhibits, what will you guys make? :-D I'll make a clothing exhibit thing, gonna try to make it sorta like a runway or boutique or w/e.



I might use them for storage honestly. 
I might have a gyroid one though, and a restaruarant, I'll have to see all the new themes and work with it to make something.


----------



## Volvagia

Restaurants, nice! I really like the sushi bar the lady in the Nintendo direct made, but I don't want to copy her ideas >_>

Other than my clothing thing, I might make a lounge or some place where you can relax. I'm going to put flowers in it


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Prof Gallows said:


> Indeed you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nurse shark.



It actually looks more like a whale shark to me. I understand that they're related, but you can definitely see similarities between it and a picture of one in real-life:



Not too sure why they would have such a large fish in the game, though. It seems small in size compared to what it would be in real life (maybe it's a young one?).


----------



## Superpenguin

Well Nurse sharks are fairly small, and honestly, whatever it's called, it is a new species of fish and that is really all that matters for now.


----------



## cutepixie88

Volvagia said:


> About the custom museum exhibits, what will you guys make? :-D I'll make a clothing exhibit thing, gonna try to make it sorta like a runway or boutique or w/e.



I love that idea! I might take it from you.. hehe  Thanks for the idea. I'm probably going to make a restaurant. I'm not sure what else. Depends on what kind of new furniture stuff there are going to be!


----------



## Winona

I don't like the custom museum exhibits at all! I don't even understand what it is for.
If I want to show my cool furniture, I'd place it in my house. If I want to show my designs, I'd place them in Able's. Of course one could make something like a Sushi Bar, but what is it for? It has no purpose, it's just for looking at it. And then again, I could place it in my house. If they want us to show our gyroids, they should have given us an extra exhibit especially for those items.

In my opinion, the producers should rather give us extra rooms for our house than some custom museum exhibits that don't really make sense.


----------



## Anna

I might just use the museum rooms for furniture sets I don't have enough room for in my house


----------



## Krael42

Please tell me if someone already said this, but today at Gamestop I saw that the release date for Animal Crossing 3D (that's what the name was in the binder) in the US is May 3rd, 2013. I think everyone should take this as a grain of salt, however.


----------



## Anna

Krael42 said:


> Please tell me if someone already said this, but today at Gamestop I saw that the release date for Animal Crossing 3D (that's what the name was in the binder) in the US is May 3rd, 2013. I think everyone should take this as a grain of salt, however.


Tbh I don't think it will be released that far into the year if you think it would of been out for 6 months in Japan by then..


----------



## Haihappen

Krael42 said:


> Please tell me if someone already said this, but today at Gamestop I saw that the release date for Animal Crossing 3D (that's what the name was in the binder) in the US is May 3rd, 2013. I think everyone should take this as a grain of salt, however.



No release date is real if it doesn't come *directly *from Nintendo.
Gamestop also said something about AC3DS being released in May 2012.


----------



## Winona

Haihappen said:


> No release date is real if it doesn't come *directly *from Nintendo.
> Gamestop also said something about AC3DS being released in May 2012.



And I remember people saying that they got the same info from Gamestop for Feb'12, June'12, Sep'12, Dec'12... it is getting _tiresome_. 
Gamestop knows as much as we know about the American/ European release dates: nothing. They are only suggesting in order to keep their customers interested, putting fake information on release-lists so that people come back to their stores and buy other things.


----------



## Trakker

guys some hobo in front of target told me it comes out tomorrow so it must be true!


----------



## Trakker

Winona said:


> I don't even understand what it is for.



So that when you die as an old mayor they have exhibit(s) dedicated to your service, duh.


----------



## Superpenguin

Winona said:


> And I remember people saying that they got the same info from Gamestop for Feb'12, June'12, Sep'12, Dec'12... it is getting _tiresome_.
> Gamestop knows as much as we know about the American/ European release dates: nothing. They are only suggesting in order to keep their customers interested, putting fake information on release-lists so that people come back to their stores and buy other things.


It's on their website now though, usually the estimated releases on their site are somewhat accurate.


----------



## Superpenguin

Winona said:


> I don't like the custom museum exhibits at all! I don't even understand what it is for.
> If I want to show my cool furniture, I'd place it in my house. If I want to show my designs, I'd place them in Able's. Of course one could make something like a Sushi Bar, but what is it for? It has no purpose, it's just for looking at it. And then again, I could place it in my house. If they want us to show our gyroids, they should have given us an extra exhibit especially for those items.
> 
> In my opinion, the producers should rather give us extra rooms for our house than some custom museum exhibits that don't really make sense.



Well it is unlocked through a community project, so if you don't want them, don't do that community project and you won't have to have them.


----------



## Winona

Superpenguin said:


> It's on their website now though, usually the estimated releases on their site are somewhat accurate.



Really? Lol. The German Gamestop website says it is going to be released on December 18. So someone must be lying there, thehe. 
Well, my faith in information by Gamestop is completely shaken.


----------



## Superpenguin

Winona said:


> Really? Lol. The German Gamestop website says it is going to be released December 18. So someone must be lying there, thehe.



Well we are talking about the American one, and I do agree that you shouldn't trust the release until Nintendo says it, but even LMDM doesn't have a date on the gamestop site.


----------



## Winona

Superpenguin said:


> Well we are talking about the American one, and I do agree that you shouldn't trust the release until Nintendo says it, but even LMDM doesn't have a date on the gamestop site.



I was talking about the European one.  Anyway, I highly doubt that the release dates of America and Europe will be another three months apart. 
What I am trying to say is that (in my opinion), this piece of information is not in the slightest bit more reliable than other Gamestop release dates just because it was published on Gamestop's official website, since Gamestop websites from other countries spread completely different information at the same time. Additionally, it's Gamestop's management who was creating false hopes throughout the whole year.

We simply have to avoid all of those false expectations and wait for Nintendo's official press release in order to keep ourselves from being disappointed another time.


----------



## Haihappen

Winona said:


> Really? Lol. The German Gamestop website says it is going to be released on December 18. So someone must be lying there, thehe.
> Well, my faith in information by Gamestop is completely shaken.



In most cases websites like Gamestop just take random dates as placeholders..
I kind of understand why people get excited when they see a release date on such a website.. of course they want to believe that it could be official..
but in the end it's just stupid and annoying -.-
another example:


Spoiler



Amazon France:


----------



## Prof Gallows

MarineStorm said:


> It actually looks more like a whale shark to me. I understand that they're related, but you can definitely see similarities between it and a picture of one in real-life:
> 
> View attachment 1652
> 
> Not too sure why they would have such a large fish in the game, though. It seems small in size compared to what it would be in real life (maybe it's a young one?).



I thought that at first too, but then I realized the size was off so I just went with the nurse shark. It's one or the other.
Either way though, really excited to have it in the game, along with all of the other new fish and things you find in the water.


Edit: Guys, don't trust anything you see on Gamestop. Ever since AC3DS was announced they've been throwing out release dates like it's going out of style. There were three different releases they had up for 2011, and another two for 2012. They don't know when it is, but they do know that if they set up a release date people will start preordering it.


----------



## JabuJabule

Keep in mind that the release dates are as follows:

America: Sunday
Europe: Friday

Not sure about Australia.


----------



## Cherrypie

JabuJabule said:


> Keep in mind that the release dates are as follows:
> 
> America: Sunday
> Europe: Friday
> 
> Not sure about Australia.



Awww... I live in Australia.... AUSSIE AUSSSIE AUSSIE, OI OI OI!


----------



## Cherrypie

Bidoof said:


> 1) I'm fine waiting, it looks amazing and I'm fine waiting for perfection
> 
> 2) I wanna know if we get to keep stuff we take though, i doubt it but would be cool
> 
> 3) yeah, this was in a trailer earlier in the year, we still have no idea what it is



What if it works like an actual fortune cookie? You drag the cookie to your mouth like you do with fruit and you start eating it. Then you pull out a strip of paper that will say a short fortune. Could be accurate or could be not.


----------



## Jake

JabuJabule said:


> In that ND, when he's making the pattern of Tom Nook, I noticed a little painting on the top left. I wonder what it does?
> 
> Edit- I am in LOVE with that oval coffee table, and the bed shape with Tom Nook's face. :X
> I wonder what they look like originally. Definitely going in my house/museum!


Donno i'll rewatch it and check it out



Volvagia said:


> About the custom museum exhibits, what will you guys make? :-D I'll make a clothing exhibit thing, gonna try to make it sorta like a runway or boutique or w/e.


I honestly don't know what I'll use it for. Like I have no idea, but I really like the new feature



Anna said:


> I might just use the museum rooms for furniture sets I don't have enough room for in my house


This is actually a really nice idea, I might use this if I find myself stuck.



Krael42 said:


> Please tell me if someone already said this, but today at Gamestop I saw that the release date for Animal Crossing 3D (that's what the name was in the binder) in the US is May 3rd, 2013. I think everyone should take this as a grain of salt, however.


It's a place holder, not official



JabuJabule said:


> Keep in mind that the release dates are as follows:
> 
> America: Sunday
> Europe: Friday
> 
> Not sure about Australia.


Australia is Thursday



Cherrypie said:


> Awww... I live in Australia.... AUSSIE AUSSSIE AUSSIE, OI OI OI!


This post was really pointless, please.



Cherrypie said:


> What if it works like an actual fortune cookie? You drag the cookie to your mouth like you do with fruit and you start eating it. Then you pull out a strip of paper that will say a short fortune. Could be accurate or could be not.


But like, it is actually a fortune cookie is the good question. Flower bags look like cookie bags, tat doesn't really make them cookies... I mean. I think it is a fortune cookie, but I doubt it's just be for eating and you get a strip of paper and it tells you a fortune (actually having that written down does kind of sound like a plausible idea)
I know someone did say it could be used for a 'help' feature - but that doesn't sound like AC. I mean, every time you want help, you have to but the cookie, and then it might not even help with what you're after, so you have to wait another day to get the new cookie, and then hope it gives you what  you're after

Thinking about it, the eating the cookie, then giving you a strip of paper does sound like a good idea atm.


----------



## Prof Gallows

..wouldn't the fortune cookie give you a fortune?

I mean, that kind of thing should be pretty obvious. You might eat the cookie after you remove the paper, but I figure what happens is you get it, open it and like when you read a letter a little page comes up and tells you your fortune and then the paper disappears or something.. because having a bunch of fortune papers in your inventory would be annoying.


Edit: Also



Spoiler: Picture


----------



## Jake

Yeah I know, but I'm not saying that. What i'm trying to say it, in the shop and inventory, it looks like a fortune cookie. Like the flower bag, in the shop and inventory, if we had no idea what it was, you wouldn't think it would be a flower bag (to me i'd think it was a bag of cookies) - so just because it looks like a fortune cookie, doens't mean it is one.

I'm not saying it's 100% not a fortune cookie (i personally think it is a fortune cookie), I'm just trying to keep an open mind.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I see.


Changing the subject. I posted a picture of some new characters, male kangaroo caught my attention the most.


----------



## Jake

Oh yeah, I saw that, I was going to discuss but I forgot lol.
Anyway, I saw it yesterday and I was going t post it but I couldn't be bothered, but since you did I might as well elaborate on it.
Honestly, I don't like any of them. The only one I really do like, is the ant eater (?) one. But I was bored and went through the AC3Ds tag on tumblr, and someone said he looks like Michael Jackson, and now I don't like it as much (That sounds rude to MJ but I love MJ I just dont like his style now it was pointed out)


----------



## Anna

Okay I looked on some sites selling the game now in UK.

Amazon: nothing not even a search result for it.
Play.com: TBC
Game: Released on TBC-2012
base.com (never heard of this website) - Due for release 31/03/2012

Hmmm?


----------



## Jake

Anna said:


> Okay I looked on some sites selling the game now in UK.
> 
> Amazon: nothing not even a search result for it.
> Play.com: TBC
> Game: Released on TBC-2012
> base.com (never heard of this website) - Due for release 31/03/2012
> 
> Hmmm?



Yeah, it's been confirmed for 2013, so Play.com, and Game are either slow, or havent updated with the times.

March 31 seems possible, but usually theyre on random dates? the 31st seems kinda not-random (make sense or no?)

But yeah, I'm not believing anything until Nintendo tell us


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jake. said:


> Oh yeah, I saw that, I was going to discuss but I forgot lol.
> Anyway, I saw it yesterday and I was going t post it but I couldn't be bothered, but since you did I might as well elaborate on it.
> Honestly, I don't like any of them. The only one I really do like, is the ant eater (?) one. But I was bored and went through the AC3Ds tag on tumblr, and someone said he looks like Michael Jackson, and now I don't like it as much (That sounds rude to MJ but I love MJ I just dont like his style now it was pointed out)



Yeah, I got it off of Tumblr. Shame there wasn't a bigger version.
I really like the anteater's outfit though, snazzy as heck. And I like the girl white tiger.


No more release date stuff pleeeeeaaassseee. That'll go on for pages again. D=


----------



## Anna

Jake. said:


> Yeah, it's been confirmed for 2013, so Play.com, and Game are either slow, or havent updated with the times.
> 
> March 31 seems possible, but usually theyre on random dates? the 31st seems kinda not-random (make sense or no?)
> 
> But yeah, I'm not believing anything until Nintendo tell us



Yeah I know right but the website they says March 31st has a fan box art and i've never heard of it before lol.


----------



## Ozzie

Isn't that pink crocodile with the heart new, too?
Anyway I like that there is a male kangaroo, but I hope there are other than that one...
I wonder if there are more new species.. and how many neighbours there are in total, if really all the old ones return plus so many new ones...


----------



## Haihappen

I really liked that male deer neighbor.. wouldn't mind having him in my town.
And I also must have the takoyaki octopus! 

deer



Spoiler


----------



## Ozzie

yeah the male deer is cool, i like him even more than the female one we know


----------



## Toeto

Can somebody explain the sleep walking (?) part?
Starts at 27:30 in this video: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EU5aQT8S1CI


----------



## Winona

Toeto said:


> Can somebody explain the sleep walking (?) part?
> Starts at 27:30 in this video: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EU5aQT8S1CI



So if you met people via Streetpass, you can dream-visit their towns by going to this new shop. The animal working their will put you into a dream-like state and you can walk around in a strange town.
Wether you cut down the trees or make friends with animals, it's all up to you - but none of your actions will actually effect the real town.


----------



## mattmagician

Haihappen said:


> I really liked that male deer neighbor.. wouldn't mind having him in my town.
> And I also must have the takoyaki octopus!
> 
> deer
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I was kinda hoping that he'd have the starts of antlers/a rack, but I guess that's cool.


----------



## meerkat99

anyone else notice the weird turkey on the background of the twitter page?  also, phylis returns!


----------



## Anna

meerkat99 said:


> anyone else notice the weird turkey on the background of the twitter page?  also, phylis returns!



Yeah thats Franklin, he's the special character for Thanksgiving


----------



## Toeto

Winona said:


> So if you met people via Streetpass, you can dream-visit their towns by going to this new shop. The animal working their will put you into a dream-like state and you can walk around in a strange town.
> Wether you cut down the trees or make friends with animals, it's all up to you - but none of your actions will actually effect the real town.



That sounds really cool. I hope that I will meet people with streetpass.. But I don't think  that many people carry their 3ds around in my town.


----------



## Anna

A month today until the game comes out in Japan


----------



## Superpenguin

meerkat99 said:


> anyone else notice the weird turkey on the background of the twitter page?  also, phylis returns!


I mentioned this 3 days ago, it's Franklin just dressed like a chef instead of his usually overalls.


----------



## Krael42

Krael42 said:


> Please tell me if someone already said this, but today at Gamestop I saw that the release date for Animal Crossing 3D (that's what the name was in the binder) in the US is May 3rd, 2013. I think everyone should take this as a grain of salt, however.



Did people not read my last sentence, or do they not know what it means? It means that I and other people shouldn't believe this until more info comes out, and I was just trying to get some info out, even if it was from Gamestop. :V


----------



## mattmagician

As an ex gamestop employee,
May 3rd is a bit of a weird "placeholder" date. Plus it's a friday. 

Not saying either of this adds to the reliability of it, but I could see it. Which means over 6 months still away from AC


----------



## Elena

www.nintendo3dsblog.com


----------



## Superpenguin

Elena said:


> www.nintendo3dsblog.com



What is that?


----------



## MattVariety

Pretty certain (s)he's point towards this.


----------



## Superpenguin

MattVariety said:


> Pretty certain (s)he's point towards this.


what? I'm sorry, am I th eonly one that doesn't understand this post?

"He's point towards this."

Point towards what?


----------



## Ozzie

It's a link, click on it and you will see some screenshots


----------



## Superpenguin

Ozzie said:


> It's a link, click on it and you will see some screenshots



I did but it's nothing we haven't seen before.


----------



## Ozzie

Maybe Elena thought they were new and she hasn't seen them before? They are called "new" on that blog so some people haven't noticed them before...


----------



## TheFarmboy

I have a question on the audio players. Does that mean that if there's any music like mp3 saved on my SD card, then I can play that in my home. I'm confused on that detail.


----------



## BellGreen

TheFarmboy said:


> I have a question on the audio players. Does that mean that if there's any music like mp3 saved on my SD card, then I can play that in my home. I'm confused on that detail.



I never heard about that feature. Sounds pretty cool though. Time to play Professor Laytons theme


----------



## Pinku

Tweet from @ Doubutsuno_mori


> とびだせ どうぶつの森 6m
> みなさ～ん！三連休はいかがお過ごしでしたか？わたしはちょっぴり遠出して、キレイな景色の写真を撮りにでかけたりしました！村では今、3DSのカメラで3D写真を撮るのが流行ってるんですよ！みなさんも、村の色んな景色を写して楽しんでくださいね～！


_Transleted by google translate_


> doubutsuno_mori Animal Crossing Tobidaseru 6m
> Hmm considered! How did you spend the three day weekend? The outing a little, I went to take a picture or a beautiful landscape! Now in the village, taking pictures with the camera 3D 3DS are you'll be vogue! Everyone, please enjoy - I shoot a lot of landscape of the village!


----------



## BellGreen

Thats cool! Although it had pretty bad translating grammar, it was pretty good


----------



## mattmagician

I'm...pretty sure this is confirming screenshots. I'll have a translation ASAP.


----------



## Jake

Ozzie said:


> Isn't that pink crocodile with the heart new, too?
> Anyway I like that there is a male kangaroo, but I hope there are other than that one...
> I wonder if there are more new species.. and how many neighbours there are in total, if really all the old ones return plus so many new ones...


Yeah all those villagers in that banner are new. Never noticed the kangaroo was a male though. I guess that's cool. Don't really care about villagers that much




Toeto said:


> Can somebody explain the sleep walking (?) part?
> Starts at 27:30 in this video: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EU5aQT8S1CI


The user that posted after this did a pretty good job at explaining it, I had just ticked the quote box for multi quote and couldn't be bothered going back a page to un tick the box so i just left it. But yeah, what h/she posted was pretty accurate.



Pinku said:


> Tweet from @ Doubutsuno_mori
> 
> _Transleted by google translate_


Kinda knew screen shots would be back again soon. But that rainbow looks really cool



mattmagician said:


> I'm...pretty sure this is confirming screenshots. I'll have a translation ASAP.


Yeah, it's screen shots.

FYI rainbow picture added to the gallery


----------



## Anna

Has anyone done the 5th part of Nintendo Direct Translation?


----------



## Jake

Nope, I just checked.  
should be up soon though


----------



## TheFarmboy

BellBringerGreen said:


> I never heard about that feature. Sounds pretty cool though. Time to play Professor Laytons theme



"Music/Sound:

Can listen to the music on audio players in your house, and there are many new KK songs."

This is what I'm referring too. However I'm not sure what it means. If it's just using the music players like the previous games, then why don't they just mention the new K.K sons only?


----------



## mattmagician

Anna said:


> Has anyone done the 5th part of Nintendo Direct Translation?


Posted in the other thread too but:


----------



## Anna

mattmagician said:


> Posted in the other thread too but:



Thanks! also what's everyones opinion on the tree in the town, how long do you reckon it will take to grow?


----------



## Toeto

I'm not sure if people mentioned this, but I noticed  something in the Nintendo Direct video!






You can see a picture in the right corner at the table, I think this is from Katie the lost kitten, but maybe did the friendship pictures return! I really hope this means that those pictures are back, I loved them, it was such a motivation to talk to the villagers.


----------



## Anna

This picture was put on twitter I did translate the writing above it, 'Mr. Rage gardening store, I ordered a symbol tree seedlings to plant in the village square today! If Mr. Tsu Rage, okay ... I wonder if I've become so Chai Te doze off to sleep while listening to the order?!'

Not that it makes a lot of sense I don't no whether its saying you need to buy the village tree in the gardening shop?


----------



## Haihappen

Anna said:


> This picture was put on twitter I did translate the writing above it, 'Mr. Rage gardening store, I ordered a symbol tree seedlings to plant in the village square today! If Mr. Tsu Rage, okay ... I wonder if I've become so Chai Te doze off to sleep while listening to the order?!'
> 
> Not that it makes a lot of sense I don't no whether its saying you need to buy the village tree in the gardening shop?



maybe it's thise one... although I'm not sure because this looks like the upgraded flower shop and I guess you have to plant the seedling at the beginning of the game (?)
no idea what else it could be


edit: it says "たけのこ" ... bamboo shoot


----------



## K.K. Guitar

I think you will have to head over to the store in the tutorial, because Shizu (being the clumsy dog she is) forgot to pick up the tree from the gardening store, sounds like a good introduction to the flowershop actually!


----------



## Superpenguin

On the twitter background, Jack has Circle eyes, but in the video, he has Triangle eyes(I like the triangle eyes more)Perhaps it is just a poorly disguised animal though, but I think it is just Jack with a new look that didn't get changed on the twitter page.


----------



## Justin

Neat video clip I found on the Japanese site that walks through the whole city in one take so we can see the full extent of it:






(I reuploaded it to YouTube for ease of use)

Things to notice:

- Nook's (well timmy and tommy but I'll call it Nook's) building in this video seems to be a higher upgrade from the one seen in the Nintendo Direct.

- The city will be slightly different for every person just like the town to some extent. Notice how the museum is on the left end instead of the right end in the Nintendo Direct.


----------



## Mairmalade

Awesome, thanks Justin!  I'm enjoying the strip style they chose for the shops (with a few alleys to boot). The quaint sitting area to the right is fantastic -- one of those little things I'm happy they added in. When they first showed us the city during the conference (where I didn't see the museum-like structure) it almost seemed as if we were going to be able to plant a few plants of our own. Oh well, it looks really nice as is. The touches all fit in so well (the lampposts, fencing, stonework on the ground). 

Looooooveee <3


----------



## cutepixie88

Looks like there's no Gracie Grace


----------



## JabuJabule

Pinku said:


> Tweet from @ Doubutsuno_mori
> 
> _Transleted by google translate_



Oh wait! So you CAN take pictures! SWEET!!!


----------



## Prof Gallows

At 0:25, what is that store connected to the Able Sister's with the red bow on the window?


----------



## Justin

Prof Gallows said:


> At 0:25, what is that store connected to the Able Sister's with the red bow on the window?



I'm gonna take a wild guess and say that it's an accessory part of Able's. One door goes to the clothes section, one goes to the accessories section.


----------



## Mairmalade

Justin said:


> I'm gonna take a wild guess and say that it's an accessory part of Able's. One door goes to the clothes section, one goes to the accessories section.


Yeah, it'd make sense for it to be Labelle's Accessory Shop. She is their sister after all.


----------



## mattmagician

Alright guys. If you want things translated, let me know what. PM me the images, and I'll work on it.


----------



## Mairmalade

Toeto said:


> I'm not sure if people mentioned this, but I noticed  something in the Nintendo Direct video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see a picture in the right corner at the table, I think this is from Katie the lost kitten, but maybe did the friendship pictures return! I really hope this means that those pictures are back, I loved them, it was such a motivation to talk to the villagers.



Oh I missed that! Would love to see the photos return. Great memories. I like the look of that little laptop on the table, too. Maybe it offers an interaction? I always liked the journal idea in the original Animal Crossing. For those who may not have played it, you could buy a little journal from Tom Nook and you could write down anything you wanted. You could place it on any surface in your home and begin writing.


----------



## BellGreen

If Nintendo doesn't add the photos and journal, I'll send them a letter.


----------



## Mairmalade

BellBringerGreen said:


> If Nintendo doesn't add the photos and journal, I'll send them a letter.


I'll write them a second letter. : p


----------



## BellGreen

Mairmalade said:


> I'll write them a second letter. : p



I hope theres free DLC. Then even if they dont put photos in, they can put them on the eShop


----------



## Prof Gallows

BellBringerGreen said:


> I hope theres free DLC. Then even if they dont put photos in, they can put them on the eShop



A while back Nintendo did mention that they were moving on into priced DLC for 3DS games. Though I doubt they would bring AC into that mess. If anything, the DLC will be just like the DLC they currently have for ACCF.


----------



## Volvagia

A journal? YES PLEASE


----------



## Superpenguin

I only ever really used the journal just to remind myself of upcoming events, but the notice board usually does that anyway, so if they come back, great, if not, it's really no big deal, you can also write letters to your future self which is like the notepad, and to me more effective.


----------



## Mairmalade

Superpenguin said:


> I only ever really used the journal just to remind myself of upcoming events, but the notice board usually does that anyway, so if they come back, great, if not, it's really no big deal, you can also write letters to your future self which is like the notepad, and to me more effective.


It's no big deal, sure...but I've always thought of it as one of those little things that makes the game even better. It's like a lot of features in the Animal Crossing series. Some people like them, some couldn't care less about them because they don't use them or just don't like them. For example, spinning umbrellas, holding a balloon, pitfalls, etc.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mairmalade said:


> It's no big deal, sure...but I've always thought of it as one of those little things that makes the game even better. It's like a lot of features in the Animal Crossing series. Some people like them, some couldn't care less about them because they don't use them or just don't like them. For example, spinning umbrellas, holding a balloon, pitfalls, etc.


haha, when I found out about spinning the umbrellas during the first time I held one in the rain, I was so happy lol.
I just think the letters to your future self sorta replaced the whole notepad thing because the letters would appear at your door, you'd be able to read them then and there without having to remember to check your notepad, for me it's easier, I personally never used both though and not bothered if any of them return, which I am sure one will.

I just really want the hand fans.


----------



## Mairmalade

Superpenguin said:


> haha, when I found out about spinning the umbrellas during the first time I held one in the rain, I was so happy lol.
> I just think the letters to your future self sorta replaced the whole notepad thing because the letters would appear at your door, you'd be able to read them then and there without having to remember to check your notepad, for me it's easier, I personally never used both though and not bothered if any of them return, which I am sure one will.
> 
> I just really want the hand fans.



Haha, me too.  I just think the journal and the letters have two different purposes. The journal just serves as constant memories, stories you just want to record as they happen, or to jot down reminders and dates as you said. A letter to your future self is kind of like a one-shot time capsule.


----------



## froggy27

Justin said:


> I'm gonna take a wild guess and say that it's an accessory part of Able's. One door goes to the clothes section, one goes to the accessories section.



Actually, if you look carefully there's a barbers' pole thingy on the wall, so I'd say it's Harriet's.


----------



## Dylab

froggy27 said:


> Actually, if you look carefully there's a barbers' pole thingy on the wall, so I'd say it's Harriet's.



I agree


----------



## Justin

New screenshot from the Twitter:


----------



## Wing

Prof Gallows said:


> A while back Nintendo did mention that they were moving on into priced DLC for 3DS games. Though I doubt they would bring AC into that mess. If anything, the DLC will be just like the DLC they currently have for ACCF.


I've heard from somewhere on Neoseeker that paid DLC is not going to be used!


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> New screenshot from the Twitter:



adding to the gallery


----------



## Gandalf

Say, on the subject of things you find while swimming, does this look like a sea-urchin type creature to anyone? The whole time that it's on screen during the nintendo direct it kinda just stays still looking spiky..

View attachment 1669

Also, question: how do you post an image so that you don't have to click on it to enlarge?


----------



## Jake

I already posted that so yeah



		HTML:
	

[img]image url here[/img]




but i think you need to be a member of the forums for a certain amount of days, or have x amount of posts before you can do that, idk


----------



## Gandalf

Jake. said:


> I already posted that so yeah
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [img]image url here[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i think you need to be a member of the forums for a certain amount of days, or have x amount of posts before you can do that, idk



Ok thanks. I should have checked back further before posting XD


----------



## Prof Gallows

froggy27 said:


> Actually, if you look carefully there's a barbers' pole thingy on the wall, so I'd say it's Harriet's.



Harriet's would be the building on top of the Able Sisters, you go up the stairs to the left.


----------



## Winona

Oh yes yes yes, please Nintendo, bring the hand fans back!
Back in AC Gamecube I bought all of them from Redd and then kept them in my cellar. And with every new day, I chose a different one to wear, for example the wine-red one with the white leave on top of it on an autumn day.
Wow, memories!

With the villager-photos... I'd like to see them return, really, because this added some depth to the relationships you make. But still, I was never able to get one. Once when my favourite villager finally wanted to hand me her photo, my DS turned off. Of course I visited her again immediately- but she never gave me that photo again.


----------



## Anna

Aw the town looks cute. I love the rivers and paths they have added.


----------



## merinda!

I really hope you can move some (but hopefully all) of your data from your DS/WW or Wii/CF game onto the 3DS/JU. Like they did the DS to the Wii.
Because lbr, cbf making 5468743569 bells for a new house again.

And also, I hope they fixed up the whole grass deterioration issue. Annoying as ffyfdgdf trying to regrow it and planting flowers everywhere.

ok


----------



## Winona

merinda! said:


> I really hope you can move some (but hopefully all) of your data from your DS/WW or Wii/CF game onto the 3DS/JU. Like they did the DS to the Wii.
> Because lbr, cbf making 5468743569 bells for a new house again



I noticed a lot people wishing for this feature.
But I don't understand why. Why should someone buy a new game if a lot of goals are already achieved? Isn't it boring if you don't have to start from the beginning and need to gain some money in order to buy tools... and then catch your first fishes and so on?

I wouldn't even transfer my data if there was the option to do so.


----------



## Ozzie

I don't know if it has been mentioned yet but i didn't notice any signs for where villager houses could appear?

Do you think you can choose where new villagers get there houses like you choose new town-deko? Or are there signs and I just haven't noticed


----------



## Prof Gallows

I didn't notice any signs either..

That's interesting. I know you can place your villager houses, since in the video it showed two houses lined up beside of each other, but I'm not sure if you get notified by your secretary or what. Something to think about.


----------



## Winona

Ozzie said:


> I don't know if it has been mentioned yet but i didn't notice any signs for where villager houses could appear?
> 
> Do you think you can choose where new villagers get there houses like you choose new town-deko? Or are there signs and I just haven't noticed



Yes, I do. And I have a good proof.
In the October 5 Nintendo Direct, the woman who guides us through her town placed three villager-houses in a row and planted some flowers in front of them. This constellation would be veeeery unlikely if you aren't able to choose their place.


----------



## MattVariety

Speaking of constellations, I wonder if you can create constellations like you could in ACWW/ACCF? That was a minor touch, but I still liked it.



mattmagician said:


> Alright guys. If you want things translated, let me know what. PM me the images, and I'll work on it.



Do you think you'd be able to translate some of the @dobutsuno_mori Twitter images? That would be absolutely fantastic. In fact, you have been really helpful for us, and I thank you very much for all that you've done for us.

*Edit:* Another thing, the most recent image from Twitter actually states that Shizue (the secretary) is a twin (stating, "I'm a twin myself, it is hard to distinguish between [the Toonookis]... unlike us.") Interesting! I wonder if we'd be able to learn more about this in the game. Maybe it will be a Pelly and Phyllis sorta scenario.


----------



## Winona

MattVariety said:


> Speaking of constellations, I wonder if you can create constellations like you could in ACWW/ACCF? [...]
> 
> Do you think you'd be able to translate some of the @dobutsuno_mori Twitter images?



There already is a thread that concentrates on the constellations and it questions if they will appear in the new game. You can find it here!

Also, the twitter screenshots have already been translated and were posted on the blog. 

PS: And about Shizue... I think her twin is the dog guarding the entrance of the mall.


----------



## MattVariety

Winona said:


> There already is a thread that concentrates on the constellations and it questions if they will appear in the new game. You can find it here!



Ah, nice, I'll have to check that out.



Winona said:


> Also, the twitter screenshots have already been translated and were posted on the blog.



I was thinking more of a proper translation. Those are rather rough translations using Google Translate. I would think it would be nice if we had a native speaker of Japanese to translate it for us.



Winona said:


> PS: And about Shizue... I think her twin is the dog guarding the entrance of the mall.



Hmm...that makes sense.


----------



## Winona

MattVariety said:


> I was thinking more of a proper translation. Those are rather rough translations using Google Translate. I would think it would be nice if we had a native speaker of Japanese to translate it for us.



Yeah you're right, they didn't make a lot sense... but it was okay for the start, just to have something to think about while looking at the new screenshots.


----------



## MattVariety

Wowee, I was browsing the site when I found some rather rare photos you guys may have not seen yet!


----------



## froggy27

I like the new post office!


----------



## Juicebox

MattVariety said:


> Wowee, I was browsing the site when I found some rather rare photos you guys may have not seen yet!



Loving the tiny top hat! Reminds me of the mayor from the Powerpuff girls.


----------



## Pudge

Oh, it's nice to see Pelly again, and I like the look of the new post office.  It looks very cluttered, hehe.


----------



## Mairmalade

KyahCA said:


> Oh, it's nice to see Pelly again, and I like the look of the new post office.  It looks very cluttered, hehe.


Probably thanks to Phyllis.  I'm happy both Pelly and her are returning. She reminds me of when I have to work late.


----------



## JabuJabule

I love how the new post office looks like the old one. Memories. 

Why are girls getting all these new hairstyles, yet we've only seen one new guy hairstyle?


----------



## Juicebox

JabuJabule said:


> I love how the new post office looks like the old one. Memories.
> 
> Why are girls getting all these new hairstyles, yet we've only seen one new guy hairstyle?


Good question. Maybe it's because the girl's hairstyles are more dramatically different. And now that you mention it, a lot of the trailers haven't had a lot of guys. Now I'm kind of curious about what the new hairstyles look like.


----------



## JabuJabule

I hope they have one kinda like the cowlick, but just a tiny spike in the front. I have my hair that way sometimes IRL, and it's popular. But AC is known for good looking but weird hairstyles. 

To emulate the best I can, I usually have this:


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Yeah i mostly have that, but just because there isn't anything better then that


----------



## Juicebox

I always go for a different hairstyle for every character. I'm probably going to do red pigtails unless there is a new hair do that I just fall in love with.


----------



## Dylab

I like the one spike hair


----------



## Pickles

I just want a cute ponytail! Of course, who knows what I'll really want once I get the game.  I'll have another character, too, but I always make him a boy. GAH, I'm so excited for this darn game!!


----------



## Volvagia

I'm gonna have a ponytail (what I always have irl) and I might switch back and forth with the pompadour hairstyle. (the short hair with the top part pulled back)


----------



## Pudge

I hope there's a lot better hairstyles for boys this time, the previous ones were all kind of bland.


----------



## Jennifer

I will probably be using the ponytail again... unless there's a better version (IE: Longer or bigger)


----------



## Dylab

KyahCA said:


> I hope there's a lot better hairstyles for boys this time, the previous ones were all kind of bland.



I know right more boy hairstyles would be better


----------



## JabuJabule

I agree. All the boy's hairstyles are boring! Well, most of them. They need the hairstyles that you see in real life.


----------



## PinkPeacoat

I think they should add curly hair. All the hairstyles they have look like straight hair...


----------



## Superpenguin

There's one girl style that look somewhat curly.


----------



## Toeto

Always liked this one in blond with a cute hat.


----------



## Dylab

Toeto said:


> Always liked this one in blond with a cute hat.



I like that hairstyle on a girl a lot


----------



## Juicebox

I guess it's all dependent on the face too. If they're keeping face randomization, I decided not to look at a guide and just let myself get what I like (I usually end up with my favorite anyways). But all I really know is that I want red hair, and the pigtails seem to fit with all of the faces.

Of course with so many new faces, the random faces may be gone, so I guess I'll see in a month what hair I want!


----------



## Superpenguin

Juicebox said:


> I guess it's all dependent on the face too. If they're keeping face randomization, I decided not to look at a guide and just let myself get what I like (I usually end up with my favorite anyways). But all I really know is that I want red hair, and the pigtails seem to fit with all of the faces.
> 
> Of course with so many new faces, the random faces may be gone, so I guess I'll see in a month what hair I want!


I hope the random faces are still in it, I always love seeing my character come out into town and seeing their face, I've never had a face I didn't like.


----------



## Pudge

To be honest, I kind of hope we can customize what our character looks like at the beginning of the game... Make sense too since you can pretty much customize everything else in the game.


----------



## Mairmalade

KyahCA said:


> To be honest, I kind of hope we can customize what our character looks like at the beginning of the game... Make sense too since you can pretty much customize everything else in the game.



In a sense you can. It depends on how you answer the beginning questions. That's enough customization for me...I wouldn't like to be able to do EVERYTHING by myself. I do like the slight surprise.


----------



## Jennifer

Regardless of faces, I think we can change them anyway considering in the Nintendo Direct, the first person who played had one eyestyle, then it cut out to her somewhere else and she suddenly had a different one.


----------



## X66x66

new AC detail 

http://www.famitsu.com/news/201210/11022571.html

We finally get to see the map!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Nice. I was wondering what would be on the bottom screen.

The beach in that town only has two ramps going down to it and one bridge across the river, so it's probably an early village.
Looks nice though, I hope that the lake is a pretty decent size.


----------



## X66x66

Do you think there will be more than one island like the concept art showed?


----------



## Gandalf

X66x66 said:


> Do you think there will be more than one island like the concept art showed?



I hope so. The Box art for the game shows more than 1 island so there's a good chance that there are.

<edit> Looking back, that could be part of the same island.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

The map looks Awesome! thank you X66x66!


----------



## Mairmalade

Mmm, Famitsu has a lot of nice screens gathered. I like that the town tree shows up on the map. :3 Reminds me of the well. 

I was clicking around in the other screenshots and the island layout works for me, too. Nice and simple <3


----------



## Superpenguin

What map, are you talking about the old concept map, or like the regular map that you can pull up in game to see where everything is in your town.


----------



## Dylab

Superpenguin said:


> What map, are you talking about the old concept map, or like the regular map that you can pull up in game to see where everything is in your town.



Where you can see where everything is it's a pretty sweet map


----------



## Superpenguin

Dylab said:


> Where you can see where everything is it's a pretty sweet map



Is this a new screenshot?
or is it just the original concept map.


----------



## Anna

Basic map but cute


----------



## Superpenguin

X66x66 said:


> new AC detail
> 
> http://www.famitsu.com/news/201210/11022571.html
> 
> We finally get to see the map!


Oh I see it now, I didn't see the link in this post at first, that's a really cute map, I love it.


----------



## Mairmalade

Superpenguin said:


> What map, are you talking about the old concept map, or like the regular map that you can pull up in game to see where everything is in your town.



The latter that X66 Posted.


----------



## mattmagician

Along with those Famitsu scans, something I thought of. 
I wonder if Shoe Shank and R. Parkers will get different names in the US. 
(They're both word puns. Shank = Kick's Japanese name, and R. Parker sounds like saying "Alpaca" if you're speaking with Japanese dialect.) 

I could see Shoe Shank being something like Sweet Kicks or something. R. Parker being L Packer's or something silly.


----------



## Volvagia

So it looks like human residents will have their own home like in CF, as appose to all in one house.

Not sure if this was mentioned, but the smoke coming from the chimney will have different shapes  And it's confirmed we can take pics in game, hurray!


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> So it looks like human residents will have their own home like in CF, as appose to all in one house.
> 
> Not sure if this was mentioned, but the smoke coming from the chimney will have different shapes  And it's confirmed we can take pics in game, hurray!


Oh, yeah I've been meaning the mention the smoke shape things.
I am so glad each character gets their own house.

And also, the river isn't flowing from the top of town which is so odd.


----------



## Winona

I cannot see any ponds! Do you think what I think?

Well... I liked the ponds, because they had some different fish.
I remember that there still were ponds or something like a small lake nearby the museum in the mall area. But I'm not sure if there were any ponds in previous trailers.

But well, it is not confirmed, so maybe you have to add ponds via community projects or there are some on the other side of the map... or they vanished completely.


----------



## Superpenguin

There are ponds and there were ponds in the town in previous Nintendo Directs. I'm not sure how you don't see them...


----------



## Winona

I've never said that I did not see any ponds, I just said that I don't remember seeing them.

Just like, if someone asked me if it rained in any of the trailers, I would not be able to answer that as well. Because I didn't pay any attention on the weather, there was much more important stuff to look at.


I just browsed trough the screenshots and looked at the map and realised that I couldn't find any pond.


----------



## Superpenguin

Well I read your post as thinking the ponds were gone, when they aren't.

I don't think the ponds will be community projects, that's just not right especially since you'd have to bring fish into the ponds to populate them, which is just silly.


----------



## Winona

I don't see the point in bringing fish into the ponds? That would be really silly, I agree to you.

But I think this is rather realistic:
Shizue asks you, like, if you want to have a pond in your town & then you look for the right place and the other day you can find an average pond there. With fish in it, right from the start... I don't think that this is silly or unlikely.

For me, it seems rather unlikely that on the one map shown on the last page, there is *not a single pond* while in my other towns there were a lot. So I wondered if you have to place them yourself.


----------



## Superpenguin

Winona said:


> I don't see the point in bringing fish into the ponds? That would be really silly, I agree to you.
> 
> But I think this is rather realistic:
> Shizue asks you, like, if you want to have a pond in your town & then you look for the right place and the other day you can find an average pond there. With fish in it, right from the start... I don't think that this is silly or unlikely.
> 
> For me, it seems rather unlikely that on the one map shown on the last page, there is *not a single pond* while in my other towns there were a lot. So I wondered if you have to place them yourself.


There are two ponds shown on the map, maybe you should pay more attention to little details.

Fish don't just migrate to a pond out of the blue, especially a mad-made one like what would happen in AC for a community project, you have to bring fish to the ponds.


----------



## Winona

Edit: Yeah I was wrong, I'm sorry.


----------



## Superpenguin

Circled in red are the ponds, that's where you catch the frogs:


----------



## Winona

Oh my god, hahaha, okay I really am blind. I'm so sorry. I did not pay any attention to the top. Oh god, that's emberassing. I'm sorry, stupid me. And I just posted a photo of what I mean. Stupid.

But I'm happy that ponds will still be there. Haha, and I doubted it.


----------



## Volvagia

Superpenguin said:


> And also, the river isn't flowing from the top of town which is so odd.




you can see on the map's right side that there is an arrow, so maybe it has a second part


----------



## Superpenguin

Volvagia said:


> you can see on the map's right side that there is an arrow, so maybe it has a second part



I think the arrow is just to bring up the menu of the resident names and shops and that stuff. The train station is in the center of the top of the town anyway, so I don't think there is anymore of the town, which is fine, I like the size of it.


----------



## Trakker

No sign of any type of cave whatsoever in a while...


----------



## unique

seems like there's more new screenshots in this site. 

everybody check them out and see if there's anything noteworthy to point out. cheers

click for the goodies


----------



## Trakker

Brewster's most likely?






Island map:





both pics from link above


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Trakker said:


> Brewster's most likely?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Island map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both pics from link above



From what it looks like, that first picture actually looks like a room in a player's house! I see pieces of furniture that are in some of the previous games.


----------



## BellGreen

Wow thats so cool!


----------



## Fuse

I'm not sure if anybody brought this up, but it looks like matchmaking will possibly be available for those who don't have friends to play the mini games with. 

Here's the screenshot (thanks Saratoga for translations)


Spoiler











This is from part 6 of the translated Nintendo Direct at about 8:15


----------



## Pudge

Or maybe if you play alone, they'll add some animals for you to play with?

At first I didn't really like the new look of the map, but it's grown on me.


----------



## X66x66

New scans. Looks like Gracie has a shop somewhere
http://pamina-crossing.tumblr.com/post/33387536712

oh... but it looks like we only have scans of every other page....


----------



## Prof Gallows

You find Wendel in the dream world apparently.


----------



## Volvagia

Trakker said:


> Brewster's most likely?



I don't think that's Brewster's, because the article is talking about streetpass and mentions : (google Translate)

I passed the house of another player that is lined with "Exhibition" housing. You can also buy the furniture in the house.

So it's most likely someone's house. But it says we can buy the furniture in the house?


----------



## Superpenguin

X66x66 said:


> New scans. Looks like Gracie has a shop somewhere
> http://pamina-crossing.tumblr.com/post/33387536712
> 
> oh... but it looks like we only have scans of every other page....



The pic with franklin by the tree looks like the tree is either on beach(which I doubt) or on a deserted grass area.
And yeah, with the sloth scan, you can see the glimpse of Joan on the previous page which unfortunately isn't shown.


----------



## Thunder

Is that sheep supposed to look like a pineapple or am I just really hungry?


----------



## Superpenguin

Thunderstruck said:


> Is that sheep supposed to look like a pineapple or am I just really hungry?



Now that you say it, she does.

I am wondering what Jingle is saying to you though, you talk to him, and then you carry a bag of presents, and then it shows you handing a gift to an animal resident, that's actually a pretty neat upgrade to the Christmas event.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> Now that you say it, she does.
> 
> I am wondering what Jingle is saying to you though, you talk to him, and then you carry a bag of presents, and then it shows you handing a gift to an animal resident, that's actually a pretty neat upgrade to the Christmas event.



Makes sense, being the mayor and all.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> Makes sense, being the mayor and all.



yeah, just wonder what else Jingle does there.


----------



## Juicebox

Thunderstruck said:


> Is that sheep supposed to look like a pineapple or am I just really hungry?



You're totally right! She looks snobby.


----------



## Cherrypie

Eeeeeek! I LOVE THAT ROOM! So going to do a shop or restaurant of some sort!!


----------



## Jake

I'll upload new pics to the album when i can be bothered


----------



## Anna

The persons house designed like the cafe is so good!


----------



## Cherrypie

RAINBOWS!?! :3 I'm guessing after rain! (nah. Can't be!)


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Rainbows were already in AC


----------



## Gandalf

awmg... Starfish!

View attachment 1684


----------



## Gandalf

And look at this! It looks like we get full blown birthday parties now!


----------



## Winona

We get to see even more new screenshots!


----------



## Gandalf

Oh god.. I love the new cherry blossoms : D


----------



## Winona

And those as well, too bad that the number of photos per post is limited. :/
One of these shows Redd selling at the fireworks festival in July or August (I'm not sure). Shizue and the character both wear something like a Kimono or Yukata, so this could be a hint... maybe Redd is selling hand fans again?


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Big B-day parties? count me in! 
The snowman and the blossoms look good!


----------



## Pickles

Winona said:


> View attachment 1687View attachment 1688View attachment 1689View attachment 1690
> 
> We get to see even more new screenshots!



Is that daffodils behind the character in the cherry blossom picture? Those cherry blossoms are freaking AWESOME, by the way! And the snowman has a different face! Will we be able to customize them some more, I wonder?


----------



## Haihappen

Pickles said:


> Is that daffodils behind the character in the cherry blossom picture? Those cherry blossoms are freaking AWESOME, by the way! And the snowman has a different face! Will we be able to customize them some more, I wonder?



one word:

moustache-snowman


----------



## Envy

X66x66 said:


> New scans. Looks like Gracie has a shop somewhere
> http://pamina-crossing.tumblr.com/post/33387536712
> 
> oh... but it looks like we only have scans of every other page....



I'm very glad it looks like they changed Christmas.

Changing your shirts to fool Jingle into thinking you're somebody else was inevitably getting old. This time around it looks like it fits the holiday so much better, too. Delivering gifts to villagers was actually something I've been suggesting.


----------



## Mairmalade

That is one awkward looking snowman...


----------



## Superpenguin

Birthdays seem like a big deal this time, and they show the event calendar for holidays but it's in Japanese.


----------



## Mairmalade

Seems like a few of the holidays are fleshing out a bit more. Awesome :3


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah fishing tourneys through January to June, and Bug offs July to September, and then it's the weed day, Halloween, Harvest festival, and CHristmas, and of course the festivale and bunny day are in there as well.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

About the calendar Superpenguin was talking about, its in the translation-topic, thanks to sotaroga (sorry if i spelled that wrong) and Mattmagician


----------



## mattmagician

K.K. Guitar said:


> About the calendar Superpenguin was talking about, its in the translation-topic, thanks to sotaroga (sorry if i spelled that wrong) and Mattmagician


A lot of the stuff is just Saratoga :> I'm just helping to edit the images now and make them make sense. 

I might do a full "calendar" when the game is released. Working on that and the pattern system while I've been playing pokemon, haha.


----------



## MattVariety

Man, you two have been extremely helpful for us for the last few days. Thank you both!


----------



## froggy27

Haihappen said:


> one word:
> 
> moustache-snowman



YES.


----------



## JabuJabule

Winona said:


> View attachment 1687View attachment 1688View attachment 1689View attachment 1690
> 
> We get to see even more new screenshots!



Loving that new house on the right! Very creative. 

The world looks so good in snow and cherry blossoms. 

What the heck is that building/decoration(?) next to the girl in the third picture?


----------



## Superpenguin

JabuJabule said:


> Loving that new house on the right! Very creative.
> 
> The world looks so good in snow and cherry blossoms.
> 
> What the heck is that building/decoration(?) next to the girl in the third picture?


I think that's just a house.

Also, look at the flowers, it looks like water is dripping off them from the rain, that is definitely a nice feature for the rain.


----------



## Peach

I'm excited about the return of beloved elements, changes, and new features so far.  With the recent official site update, I'm really curious about the communications page, since my Japanese is limited (noticed brief discussion on chatting through text and "best friend" messaging).  Really hoping to hear word on international interactivity (friends outside of region) and possible voice chat.  Those were two features for multiplayer I really liked in Let's Go to the City/City Folk.


----------



## mattmagician

Hopefully we'll be translating the communications page tonight/tomorrow. :> Once I hear from Saratoga, we'll get things up :>


----------



## Peach

mattmagician said:


> Hopefully we'll be translating the communications page tonight/tomorrow. :> Once I hear from Saratoga, we'll get things up :>


Thank you, mattmagician.


----------



## Jake

op I lost the post where the person posted the full translated japanese calendar, could someone find that for me to add to the front page

nvm found them. Anywya, adding new images to album, and updating first post


----------



## Superpenguin

Just informing everyone that they release two pictures every night/morning on their twitter page, so if you haven't caught on to that pattern yet, you might want to check there every morning.

I think that Redd comes during the firework shows in August, since it was 8/11 when they showed him.


----------



## Mairmalade

Superpenguin said:


> Just informing everyone that they release two pictures every night/morning on their twitter page, so if you haven't caught on to that pattern yet, you might want to check there every morning.
> 
> I think that Redd comes during the firework shows in August, since it was 8/11 when they showed him.



Thanks for the heads up. I noticed they've been posting pictures here and there, but I wasn't aware they were that consistent. I'll follow them.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mairmalade said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I noticed they've been posting pictures here and there, but I wasn't aware they were that consistent. I'll follow them.


Yeah, every day I wake up to see 2 new pictures, I mean they are never any real big revealing pictures or anything, but they are nice in showing the minro things like the rainbows, buying candy, which I think the candy takes the place of the fortune cookie shelf during October.


----------



## Cherrypie

Could you make a thread and post the daily photos there please?


----------



## Superpenguin

Cherrypie said:


> Could you make a thread and post the daily photos there please?



I think it's just easier to go check the twitter page, the link is in the first post, I don't like going through the hassle of adding new pictures every day.


----------



## Cherrypie

Superpenguin said:


> I think it's just easier to go check the twitter page, the link is in the first post, I don't like going through the hassle of adding new pictures every day.



Oh ok! :3


----------



## Justin

I've been posting them all on my blog so that's also another place to check. http://ac3dsblog.com


----------



## Jake

Cherrypie said:


> Could you make a thread and post the daily photos there please?





Justin said:


> I've been posting them all on my blog so that's also another place to check. http://ac3dsblog.com



Yeah, Justin's blog is an easy way to get the pics. Or you can just go to their Twitter page and click the photos on the side bar and then you can view them there, much easier


----------



## Cherrypie

Justin said:


> I've been posting them all on my blog so that's also another place to check. http://ac3dsblog.com



Yeah, just checked out your blog! It's so good! I've checked it out before, but now I will check it out daily. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ozzie

I just made a few littles pics with all the new hair-colors and face-styles (only what I found on the official site, not other screenshots yet)
I hope they are big enough.. the pics were very small 
Did someone noticed some more that I have forgotten??


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Ozzie said:


> View attachment 1704View attachment 1705View attachment 1706
> 
> I just made a few littles pics with all the new hair-colors and face-styles (only what I found on the official site, not other screenshots yet)
> I hope they are big enough.. the pics were very small
> Did someone noticed some more that I have forgotten??


Could you make one for the boys too? i am wondering what kind of hairstyle i can expect for my character


----------



## Mairmalade

Thanks for the collection, Ozzie. I'm going to be stuck between trying to get the brown eyes or the nice blue ones in the second row. D:


----------



## Ozzie

K.K. Guitar said:


> Could you make one for the boys too? i am wondering what kind of hairstyle i can expect for my character



I didn't collect all the hair styles...
Maybe I will though... not sure yet


----------



## Fresh

Really diggin' the Streetpass House on the left


----------



## Dizzard

Does anyone know anything about this guy: https://twitter.com/AC_3DS

He's posted a bunch of information and people seem to like him. What's more I saw links to his tweets on another forum and they didn't even question his legitimacy. So is he the real deal?


----------



## Ozzie

hairsstyles I have found on the official page.. a few were a little bit too small but I added them nonetheless...


----------



## Juicebox

The one five from the bottom is very handsome! I'll probably give that hair to my boy mule.


----------



## Volvagia

Thanks Ozzie, but I think you left out black as a hair colour. Still; very helpful! I really like the 4th girl hairstyle.


----------



## Ozzie

Yeah I couldn't find black  when someone finds a pic then post it/the link and I can edit the pic


----------



## Feraligator

Ozzie said:


> Yeah I couldn't find black  when someone finds a pic then post it/the link and I can edit the pic



Isn't this not black hair? (As posted in your image)


----------



## BellGreen

Wow we have tons of info now...


----------



## Ozzie

So I watched the Nintendo Direct and found a few new hair- and face-styles and black hair

haircolors 

female hairstyles 

female facestyles 

male hairstyles 

male facestyles


----------



## Ozzie

Sorry for doublepost but i can only add 5 pics per post

Here are the flowers and bushes I have seen during my search for hairs and faces


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Dizzard said:


> Does anyone know anything about this guy: https://twitter.com/AC_3DS
> 
> He's posted a bunch of information and people seem to like him. What's more I saw links to his tweets on another forum and they didn't even question his legitimacy. So is he the real deal?


This guy posted a picture of all special NPC's  where i see the balloon guy (forgot his name) with a feathered baret and old clothing, what does that mean?
Also, i see Blanca wth a blank face obviously
I can also see Gulliver has gone back to its roots, as he wears sailor clothes again, happy to see that!  (even though i never played Animal crossing: GCN )

Well, thats about it!


----------



## Jake

Ohh I never noticed Gulliver wasn't wearing his space outfit.. op

hopef now we can get his items easier!

What did Gulliver do in the GC version?


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Well, sometimes when you are going to the island you could see gulliver floating in the sea, and when you came back to your town, there was a chance that Gulliver washed up on the shore but he is unconsious, if you talk to him for a while he will wake up and thank you for saving him, and you get a special item.
(All this came from a wiki, for i did not play GCN)


----------



## Jake

Sounds alright. I did enjoy having to look for the spaceship part (thought it was a ***** trying to shoot him down) only got him once

eh. sounds alright


----------



## Juicebox

Jake. said:


> Sounds alright. I did enjoy having to look for the spaceship part (thought it was a ***** trying to shoot him down) only got him once
> 
> eh. sounds alright


It certainly was less exciting than finding the spaceship parts, but the stories he told us were always very humorous. I personally have never shot the spaceship, so this is a welcome change. But who knows? Maybe Gulliver will surprise us with something new.


----------



## Villager Fan

I don't know if this has been posted, but I found this online. It's a collage of all of the new villagers revealed so far. 

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbr23cRR4b1rdtx33o1_1280.png

They are missing the new bird which happens to be standing next to the new blue bear (he or she is partially cut off), unless it's an old bird I can't identify. It's dark brown with a pink beak. I don't recall any bird looking like that. >.>


----------



## Jake

Thanks for that  - really helpful ^^


----------



## Villager Fan

I have a question. Has it been confirmed that you start out in a tent? I just wonder if villagers do too, since in that 40+ minute video an empty lot with a sign is shown with a fence similar to that of a fence used for a villager's house. Has there been any translation of the conversation between the player and the Eagle villager? Is he in fact a visitor? I ask because If this villager does in fact stay, and 'builds up his house' like the player, then I can confirm that at least 11 villagers will be in one town with evidence, meaning it's probably either 12, the speculated 25 villagers, or somewhere in between.


----------



## Jake

Pretty sure we start out in a tent.


----------



## Villager Fan

But do villagers do as well? Like if a new one wants to move to your town.


----------



## Winona

Villager Fan said:


> But do villagers do as well? Like if a new one wants to move to your town.



I don't think that they will. Those fences aren't just for new built houses, but also for any other town item (just like a bench or a fountain). So a lot of fences do not necessarily mean that new animals move to the town.

Plus, it is already confirmed that the animals housing in the tents are just visitors from faraway towns.

I'm not even sure if we start in a tent at all... it could be since, we have to look for a place where our house is going to be built with Shizue first...

As far as villagers are concerned, I have two suggestions:
1) We get a note when a new villager is about to arrive. We then have to go with Shizue and look for a place where the new house can be build.
2) We choose several places for houses from the start. Those places will be marked with a sign as in previous games. Then it is randomly chosen where a new house appears.


----------



## Jake

Yeah, I doubt villagers will move into tents


----------



## Superpenguin

Villager Fan said:


> But do villagers do as well? Like if a new one wants to move to your town.



No, those tents come randomly if you have built a campsite area somewher ein town.


----------



## Volvagia

Villager Fan said:


> I don't know if this has been posted, but I found this online. It's a collage of all of the new villagers revealed so far.
> 
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbr23cRR4b1rdtx33o1_1280.png
> 
> They are missing the new bird which happens to be standing next to the new blue bear (he or she is partially cut off), unless it's an old bird I can't identify. It's dark brown with a pink beak. I don't recall any bird looking like that. >.>



Ooh, thanks! I'm loving the dumpling octopus (forgot his name) and the female snow leopard!


----------



## tsukune_713

Ozzie said:


> Sorry for doublepost but i can only add 5 pics per post
> 
> Here are the flowers and bushes I have seen during my search for hairs and faces
> 
> View attachment 1729



awesome ^.^
thanks for this 
the flowers and trees and plants are one of the things im looking forward to the most


----------



## MattVariety

Lookie here, this is apparently what the Fishing Tourney looks like. Much more, well, significant. Where is it being taken place, though, I wonder?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Looks like a tent.

The only months that won't have a fishing tournament are June-September.


----------



## tsukune_713

MattVariety said:


> Lookie here, this is apparently what the Fishing Tourney looks like. Much more, well, significant. Where is it being taken place, though, I wonder?



that looks awesome though


----------



## Jake

MattVariety said:


> Lookie here, this is apparently what the Fishing Tourney looks like. Much more, well, significant. Where is it being taken place, though, I wonder?



omg yes about time!!


----------



## mattmagician

I should start localizing those tweets.


----------



## Superpenguin

MattVariety said:


> Lookie here, this is apparently what the Fishing Tourney looks like. Much more, well, significant. Where is it being taken place, though, I wonder?


I think that's the inside of(forgot his name's) tent after the tourney is over and they are announcing the winners.


----------



## Cherrypie

MattVariety said:


> Lookie here, this is apparently what the Fishing Tourney looks like. Much more, well, significant. Where is it being taken place, though, I wonder?



Yay! I'm so happy with this! Also, I LOVE the cow!!!


----------



## Villager Fan

Cool! It looks much better than any previous fishing tourneys. Now they feel a bit more special.


----------



## Mairmalade

Villager Fan said:


> Cool! It looks much better than any previous fishing tourneys. Now they feel a bit more special.



Agreed. I love how much more detail they're adding to the festivals. Place podium looks awesome.


----------



## Juicebox

I'm glad that we'll actually get some kind of ceremony for our hard work as opposed to just getting a letter. The podium looks so nice!


----------



## Mairmalade

Juicebox said:


> I'm glad that we'll actually get some kind of ceremony for our hard work as opposed to just getting a letter. The podium looks so nice!



Didn't we get a letter and a trophy?


----------



## Juicebox

Mairmalade said:


> Didn't we get a letter and a trophy?



Yeah, but it still felt really impersonal to me. I'd much prefer to get congratulated as opposed to just getting my prize in the mail.


----------



## Mairmalade

Juicebox said:


> Yeah, but it still felt really impersonal to me. I'd much prefer to get congratulated as opposed to just getting my prize in the mail.



Mmhm. can't argue with that. <3 Makes it easier to talk to all the animals that participated, too.


----------



## Villager Fan

I edited the photo I posted earlier of the new villagers revealed so far. I added the  new brownish-looking bird with a pink beak that was missed by the original creator of this image. It's above the new blue bear.

http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/5756/animalcrossingnewvillag.png


----------



## Frisket

I donno if this has been asked but I just read the new Christmas thing - Jingle is my fav guest type thing. Do you think his furniture will still be in it if you're delivering presents to the villagers?


----------



## Superpenguin

News from twitter, you can take your fossils to R Parkers and they will make it into a smaller version for you to keep in your house for easier collecting of fossils.
Also, there are gems to be dug up in town, the picture shows emerald(or jade)


----------



## Toeto

Superpenguin said:


> News from twitter, *you can take your fossils to R Parkers and they will make it into a smaller version for you to keep in your house for easier collecting of fossils.*
> Also, there are gems to be dug up in town, the picture shows emerald(or jade)



That is really awesome!


----------



## Superpenguin

Toeto said:


> That is really awesome!



I know, the big reason most people never collected fossils is because of the size, this will be much easier since the entire dinosaur will fit into one square.


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> News from twitter, you can take your fossils to R Parkers and they will make it into a smaller version for you to keep in your house for easier collecting of fossils.
> Also, there are gems to be dug up in town, the picture shows emerald(or jade)



Dead. Doubt i'll shrink fossil models thought but its cool


----------



## Mairmalade

Cool feature.  Even though I've never (nor do I have interest in) putting fossils in my home, I'm sure this news will make avid collectors happy. I'm very interested to see in what these gems are for. I'm wondering if they're collected to sell or if they have a bigger purpose.


----------



## Ozzie

Wow I love that emerald, hope for many more gems
(finally a better purpose for the shovel after I have collected all the fossils)
and that miniaturefossil-feature is really neat, too, but I don't know if I will make actual use of it..


----------



## Haihappen

Mairmalade said:


> Cool feature.  Even though I've never (nor do I have interest in) putting fossils in my home, I'm sure this news will make avid collectors happy. I'm very interested to see in what these gems are for. I'm wondering if they're collected to sell or if they have a bigger purpose.



the translation says:

“Hm…? Something came out of the broken rock…?”


----------



## Superpenguin

Haihappen said:


> the translation says:
> 
> “Hm…? Something came out of the broken rock…?”



No it says Gems have been unearted from towns.


----------



## revika

I think that feature is awesome. If I don't end up having a fossil room, I'll probably keep at least one of my favorites in the house somewhere.


----------



## Feraligator

I'm not sure if anyone has talked about this, but the new Megaphone is used to find villagers easier.



You shout into the 3DS speaker, and the villager's name will pop up in a speech bubble, and you can follow the speech bubble (like in City Folk, where the bubble would appear near the player) to find the villager.
I personally think this is handy, so you can deliver items from chores, and find your best friend to talk to.

However, playing hide and seek, (if it's confirmed) wouldn't it ruin the game?
Or do you think it will be disabled? (Greyed Out)

What do you think?
Do you think it's better? (Sorry if this was posted before, however these reasons were confirmed by translations)


----------



## Cherrypie

JezDayy said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has talked about this, but the new Megaphone is used to find villagers easier.
> View attachment 1754
> 
> You shout into the 3DS speaker, and the villager's name will pop up in a speech bubble, and you can follow the speech bubble (like in City Folk, where the bubble would appear near the player) to find the villager.
> I personally think this is handy, so you can deliver items from chores, and find your best friend to talk to.
> 
> However, playing hide and seek, (if it's confirmed) wouldn't it ruin the game?
> Or do you think it will be disabled? (Greyed Out)
> 
> What do you think?
> Do you think it's better? (Sorry if this was posted before, however these reasons were confirmed by translations)



We have already spoken about the megaphone, but I didn't think about Hide and Seek until now. What do people think about that? I think that the villagers just won't respond, so they don't give away their hiding spot.


----------



## Haihappen

Superpenguin said:


> No it says Gems have been unearted from towns.



the translation of the screenshot itself derp


----------



## Superpenguin

Haihappen said:


> the translation of the screenshot itself derp



so you didn't translate the tweet, you translated what you saw in the picture?


----------



## Juicebox

Hm, gems. I thought that gems were going to be found when swimming, but I don't mind digging for them either. I wonder what they do though. Do you donate them to the museum, or can you just sell them for a buttload of money? Or I wonder if there's an NPC that collects them. Phineas' new job perhaps? It could explain the explorer outfit.


----------



## Superpenguin

The new tweet pictures, it explains fortune cookies, you buy it and open it for a fortune to read and something about replacing/getting a rare item.
But the most interesting thing about the picture was the Spooky Bookcase being sold at Nooks, what is up with that? What is Jack giving us this year?


----------



## katgrafei

I cannot wait for this game!!


----------



## Juicebox

Superpenguin said:


> The new tweet pictures, it explains fortune cookies, you buy it and open it for a fortune to read and something about replacing/getting a rare item.
> But the most interesting thing about the picture was the Spooky Bookcase being sold at Nooks, what is up with that? What is Jack giving us this year?


That is really weird. Perhaps he is giving the graveyard stuff from City Folk this time around.


----------



## Dylab

Juicebox said:


> That is really weird. Perhaps he is giving the graveyard stuff from City Folk this time around.



I know right


----------



## Villager Fan

Updated the Villager Collage with the new yellow rabbit villager.

http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/5756/animalcrossingnewvillag.png

So many new villagers revealed so far! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Not sure if anyone caught it yet, haven't bothered to look at the 10+ pages I haven't seen yet.



Spoiler








The trashbin is gone from that little alley.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> Not sure if anyone caught it yet, haven't bothered to look at the 10+ pages I haven't seen yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trashbin is gone from that little alley.


and the door is different too.


----------



## Jake

Ohh this is interesting.

Anyway, if someone could be kind enough, if they could find out what I'm missing from the album, and let me know (via PM or post idc) i would love you 5eva


----------



## Superpenguin

Here is the thread with the video. 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63024-New-Video&p=1265167&viewfull=1#post1265167


----------



## Juicebox

Superpenguin said:


> and the door is different too.



I wouldn't be surprised if we were allowed a little customization to the mall. Not on the town scale where we get to choose everything, but I could see us being able to choose colors, doors, small items like trashbins. You know, just small stuff like that.


----------



## Dizzard

I'm not sure I've seen any footage to suggest this but do villagers from your town go into the shopping area?

It will seem extremely odd if the shops are right next door and they don't bother going up there.


----------



## Villager Fan

I think they do. There was a video where Stinky and Elise were in the mall area, however, it is not known if they were part of the player's town.


----------



## revika

It would make sense. The villagers did that in CF, didn't they?


----------



## CherryBlossom

Dizzard said:


> I'm not sure I've seen any footage to suggest this but do villagers from your town go into the shopping area?
> 
> It will seem extremely odd if the shops are right next door and they don't bother going up there.



plus aren't we supposed to advise them on buying decisions? or am I completely wrong?


----------



## Superpenguin

CherryBlossom said:


> plus aren't we supposed to advise them on buying decisions? or am I completely wrong?



that's only at R Parkers, and I bet it will just be random villagers walking around the mall, though it seems like they'll be very few


----------



## CherryBlossom

Superpenguin said:


> that's only at R Parkers, and I bet it will just be random villagers walking around the mall, though it seems like they'll be very few



Ah Okay, I had a slight feeling that was the case.. It would be nice if they did go to the mall area but tbh I probably wouldn't notice if they didn't!


----------



## Anna

If any of you have Instagram on your phones follow AnimalCrossing3ds they upload all the new pictures onto it everyday


----------



## Mairmalade

Superpenguin said:


> that's only at R Parkers, and I bet it will just be random villagers walking around the mall, though it seems like they'll be very few



That's fine with me. Gives me a chance to say hello to neighbors I like but don't have in my town.  Better some than none at all.


----------



## Pinku

> みなさ～ん、こんにちは！今、カフェでテイクアウトしたコーヒーを飲んでちょっと一休みしているところです！今日のアルバイトの方がいれてくださったコーヒーは好みの味で、とっても美味しいんです～♪


google translation.


> Hmm considered, Hello! I'm just going to rest a little with a cup of coffee now, and Take in a cafe! Favorite flavor, coffee Please be part-time job are better today ~ ♪ I'm very delicious


----------



## Peach

Pinku said:


> google translation.
> 
> View attachment 1765


It looks as though the player is serving Shizue by working behind the counter.  Interesting.
By the way, the in-game text is coming from Shizue, and it reads "Arigatou gozaimasu!" which means "Thank you very much!"


----------



## X66x66

The website got updated. A bunch of new screenshots. Katrina is located in the city somewhere and there's new info about the weird fruits we keep seeing. Though I dont know Japanese, so I don't know what it says


----------



## Jake

LET'S HAVE A PERVE SHALL WE


----------



## Justin

I went through and saved (and print screen/cropped the ones in the Flash Player) all of the new screenshots I could find. They're in a nice gallery format on my Blog because it's easier for me that way but if someone wants to embed all of the images with IMG tags they're welcome to. I'm too lazy.

http://ac3dsblog.com/2012/10/18/an-...ng-3ds-japanese-website-with-new-screenshots/

I really like the balloon screenshot!


----------



## Villager Fan

Looks like Villager photos make a return.


----------



## Jake

^ This one says something about obtaining a badge for catching a lot of things.








^ This one says something about a fortune


Interesting


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> ^ This one says something about obtaining a badge for catching a lot of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This one says something about a fortune
> 
> 
> Interesting



Yeah, we already have some news about the fortunes from tweets recently. You buy them with 3DS Play Coins. It's up on my Blog somewhere I think.


----------



## Jake

Yay more uses for play coins


----------



## Anni

I wait for this game soo long 

I like the ballon picture ♥ I hope i get a lot of ballons in AC3D


----------



## Toeto

Picture's are back! Omg my day is complete right now.. this IS the perfect game       : DDD.


----------



## Superpenguin

X66x66 said:


> The website got updated. A bunch of new screenshots. Katrina is located in the city somewhere and there's new info about the weird fruits we keep seeing. Though I dont know Japanese, so I don't know what it says



I think the tree picture is shown to represent the ax.
And I think that is really a golden cherry like we saw what seemed to be a golden peach in the last video.

And yay animal pictures are back and so is the princess theme!


----------



## Prof Gallows

I for one would like to say that I am totally freaking stoked that pictures are back!

also, golden fruit? lol


----------



## Jake

I love that the pictures are back

and so interesting to see this golden fruit


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> also, golden fruit? lol



In the last video, the deer was eating a golden peach, and after seeing this cherry again I think if there are golden fruit, it's not a hybrid or riper cherry it's just a golden fruit.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I see.
Probably something to do with the golden shovel you think?


----------



## Anna

That doe is adorable I want her in my town.


----------



## LemonCupcake

I think golden fruit are random......
YAY!!!!ANIMAL PICTURES ARE BACK!!!!
...Can't say I collected them,though lol....XD


----------



## MattVariety

Anna said:


> That doe is adorable I want her in my town.



I'm usually apathetic about new villagers, but I must agree with you, I'm actually rather excited about some of them now.


----------



## Juicebox

I wonder how much golden fruit is worth...
As said many times, Animal Pictures! I hope I actually get a batch of villagers that I actually like.


----------



## Pickles

Animal pictures! YESSSS!!! I loved those! I got as many as I possibly could. I worked for those suckers. LOL I'm so glad to hear they're back! 

Now, I saw something about 3DS play coins... I'm not familiar with these. Could someone point me to the thread they were mentioned on?  I'd like to read more about the fortunes, too. Not sure how I missed that!


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Am i the only one who noticed that the Kangaroo on one of the pictures, wears a hat?and i know that there were some animals that already did that, but here's another one!


----------



## Officer Berri

I am super excited that pictures are back! When I get pictures for villagers I'm more likely to allow some to move away since I have something to remember them by. This way I'm not going to have a stagnate village where I'm scared to let anyone leave!

Though I'll have to find a place to store all the pictures I'll wind up collecting.


----------



## Mairmalade

Officer Berri said:


> I am super excited that pictures are back! When I get pictures for villagers I'm more likely to allow some to move away since I have something to remember them by. This way I'm not going to have a stagnate village where I'm scared to let anyone leave!
> 
> Though I'll have to find a place to store all the pictures I'll wind up collecting.



The new museum exhibits will be perfect for you then o:
I never really collected pictures myself. When I like a villager that's in my town...they're never moving out. >:3


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh there will always be a villager who is forbidden from leaving. xD

And using one of my undefined museum rooms for photographs does seem nice. Stash the ones of less interesting characters away in the museum. Keep the special ones at one!


----------



## revika

Yes! I will never let the villagers I REALLY like leave my town haha. Although, I do want to experience some of the newer ones, so I'll probably try to keep at least two "open" slots constantly.


----------



## Juicebox

I always have my town favorites that I refuse to let leave. Then there's the ones that I don't even talk to before they move. It's an endless cycle, which ends up getting me too many pictures.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

This is random, but I don't really like the fact that we can just buy anything we see in the model homes. It makes it too easy to obtain all the pieces in a collection of furniture. I liked how it was exciting in past games when you would randomly come across a piece of furniture you've been wanting. Now there doesn't really seem to be much of a challenge or a hunt... How do you guys feel about this feature?


----------



## tsukune_713

indigoXdaisy said:


> This is random, but I don't really like the fact that we can just buy anything we see in the model homes. It makes it too easy to obtain all the pieces in a collection of furniture. I liked how it was exciting in past games when you would randomly come across a piece of furniture you've been wanting. Now there doesn't really seem to be much of a challenge or a hunt... How do you guys feel about this feature?



i agree with you honestly
i dont think we should be able to buy whatever we want to
we should have to get it ourselves nd not be able to buy it outright when we see others have it
though it wont affect me really since ive never street passed anybody with my 3ds since i got it when it was released >.<


----------



## indigoXdaisy

tsukune_713 said:


> i agree with you honestly
> i dont think we should be able to buy whatever we want to
> we should have to get it ourselves nd not be able to buy it outright when we see others have it
> though it wont affect me really since ive never street passed anybody with my 3ds since i got it when it was released >.<



Exactly. If someone were to have an entire, complete collection in their home, then well, so can you. Just like that. Seems way too easy. But like you, I haven't street passed a soul, either (though I wish otherwise).


----------



## Justin

indigoXdaisy said:


> This is random, but I don't really like the fact that we can just buy anything we see in the model homes. It makes it too easy to obtain all the pieces in a collection of furniture. I liked how it was exciting in past games when you would randomly come across a piece of furniture you've been wanting. Now there doesn't really seem to be much of a challenge or a hunt... How do you guys feel about this feature?



Yeah, I can get that. Remember though, it's only through SteetPass as far as we know. So for many people, these model homes won't be very common to see. I was also thinking maybe there's some kind of extra tax on items when you buy them through the Model Homes. Like a Modern Bed might cost 2,200 Bells from Nook but in a Model Home it costs 3,200.

EDIT: As for buying an entire collection, I doubt that's possible. There's probably a limit on how many items you can buy per home.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Justin said:


> Yeah, I can get that. Remember though, it's only through SteetPass as far as we know. So for many people, these model homes won't be very common to see. I was also thinking maybe there's some kind of extra tax on items when you buy them through the Model Homes. Like a Modern Bed might cost 2,200 Bells from Nook but in a Model Home it costs 3,200.
> 
> EDIT: As for buying an entire collection, I doubt that's possible. There's probably a limit on how many items you can buy per home.



Hmm. Maybe. An input of a tax would be a good idea, although I don't think that's likely.


----------



## Superpenguin

indigoXdaisy said:


> This is random, but I don't really like the fact that we can just buy anything we see in the model homes. It makes it too easy to obtain all the pieces in a collection of furniture. I liked how it was exciting in past games when you would randomly come across a piece of furniture you've been wanting. Now there doesn't really seem to be much of a challenge or a hunt... How do you guys feel about this feature?


I didn't like that either, so I am hoping the items that are "Not for Sale" in your catalog can't be bought by streetpass homes either, like you won't be able to purchase the fish or fossils in there. I probably won't buy anything from streetpass homes.

And Redd sells sculptures, FINALLY! It's just so amazing. :'D


----------



## Toeto

Guys.. do you think there still is a cave?
They NEVER said something about it.


----------



## Villager Fan

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbzkh9rX3f1ril62uo4_1280.jpg

According to this pic, Aserora is returning, which happens to be cub villager Cheri, and she hasn't been seen since AC:GC.


----------



## Officer Berri

Even if I do manage to street pass with other people, I won't be buying more than one or two items at the very most.

I'm happy to hear that characters that were only in the GameCube version are returning! Crossing my fingers and hoping Quetzal is back as well! He was my favorite villager when I was a child. D: Then he moved to my brother's town after I visited his town... then my brother's memory card corrupted and he lost the town. I was heartbroken.

As for the cave... I was kind of looking forward to the idea of spelunking through the caves. Would have been a nice place to find gemstones! Though since they haven't mentioned it yes, I suppose it was either a wild guess based on the village concept art, or might be something super secret that they want us to discover while playing the game.


----------



## Juicebox

Officer Berri said:


> Even if I do manage to street pass with other people, I won't be buying more than one or two items at the very most.
> 
> I'm happy to hear that characters that were only in the GameCube version are returning! Crossing my fingers and hoping Quetzal is back as well! He was my favorite villager when I was a child. D: Then he moved to my brother's town after I visited his town... then my brother's memory card corrupted and he lost the town. I was heartbroken.
> 
> As for the cave... I was kind of looking forward to the idea of spelunking through the caves. Would have been a nice place to find gemstones! Though since they haven't mentioned it yes, I suppose it was either a wild guess based on the village concept art, or might be something super secret that they want us to discover while playing the game.



As much as I would have loved the cave, it's becoming less and less plausible. It could perhaps be a secret being kept until the game's release, but I'm not holding my breath for the cave anymore. But with all the new features, who needs it?


----------



## Officer Berri

Yeah, I won't be all that disappointed if there's no cave. I'll be too busy playing with all the other features the game has to offer!


----------



## PapaNer

Didn't want to quote everybody, but buying furniture in streetpass won't ruin the game as much as you may think.

First off you have to streetpass someone, and there is no sure way to know they will have all kinds of things you want.  It gives you an opportunity to grab something you may not see for months.  Don't worry too much over it!


----------



## Juicebox

PapaNer said:


> Didn't want to quote everybody, but buying furniture in streetpass won't ruin the game as much as you may think.
> 
> First off you have to streetpass someone, and there is no sure way to know they will have all kinds of things you want.  It gives you an opportunity to grab something you may not see for months.  Don't worry too much over it!


Yeah, it's just like trading furniture with people on forums. If you don't want to buy from the streetpass homes, you don't have to. I'm not going to (the odds of me even streetpassing someone are about 2% anyways.)


----------



## PapaNer

I'll probably buy plenty from the village.  I'm not gonna wait for something I really want if I can have it right then, that just seems silly   I'm never a solid-set player, really.  I just like to make interesting things and get FS points for the HRA through the roof w/o strict sets.


----------



## Officer Berri

The only reason I even try to collect full sets of furniture is so I can get the HRA points to get all the prizes. After that I can decorate my house however I want and never have to deal with them again. I've never been fond of the HRA. I dislike being graded on how I want to decorate my house and at the same time my OCD of wanting to accomplish every little thing prevents me from just ignoring them for the get-go.

Poor Lyle, stuck working for those guys.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Superpenguin said:


> I didn't like that either, so I am hoping the items that are "Not for Sale" in your catalog can't be bought by streetpass homes either, like you won't be able to purchase the fish or fossils in there. I probably won't buy anything from streetpass homes.
> 
> And Redd sells sculptures, FINALLY! It's just so amazing. :'D



I think it's just furniture that you can buy. No fish, bugs, fossils, wallpaper, or flooring. And I'm sure you won't be able to buy rare items that you get from special NPCs, either. Basically, I think it's any of the furniture you could buy from the catalog at Nook's store in previous games.


----------



## PapaNer

So I'm really sorry that I don't know how to get the "spoiler" box here, but I think you'll enjoy this.  Some info repeated, a good bit is very new.  From the AXA forums.  

Just a few extra bits of information about this game. All this information comes from a translated Famitsu article, and more is currently being translated as I type this. 
Source can be found here

-The able sisters are open from 10am to 9pm
-The museum has its first offical confirmation, open 24 hours.
-Exhibition room added to the museum (not sure what this means)
-Gift shop added to the museum
-Gardening store confirmed, open from 9am to 8pm
-Gardening store is run by a sloth
-Tom Nooks real estate office is named Raccoon Housing, open from 10am to 8pm.
-Players confirmed to start the game off in a tent.
-Miscellaneous goods store added, open from 8am to 8pm

More information is being translated, and I'll update this post with anything we've haven't seen before 

EDIT: I found a video which expands upon the information we've read about. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8jVJw5X_VI
And here is the scan this video comes from... http://nintendoeverything.com/96671/new ... out-scans/
Be sure to look at both of them to see every screenshot 

-When you catch a bug, it now tells you how big it is when you catch it (The example showed the pec-ock butterfuy, which could hint at hybrid returns?)
-A flowery arcway was shown as new outdoor furniture
-What looks almost exactly like a windmil was shown, but we only see the base of it.
-Celeste and the inside of the museum are shown for the first time. She isn't in her obsevatory.
-A wooden bridge was shown.
-First look at the shopping strip.
-First look inside Racoon housing.
-Mammoth villager confirmed.
-Yeti villager confirmed.
-It seems both timmy and tommy run the shop.
-We see the sloth and the garden shop for the first time.


More information as been released via Nintendo Direct 
-Bridges have been confirmed to be purchasable (the ones shown cost 128,000 bells)
-Resetti will be returning
-The roost and Brewster were shown for the first time
-The original lost and found from the gamecube will be returning and was shown to be run by Booker
-The bottom screen was shown for the first time, although it didn't show much
-The garden shop is attached to another store (I'm assuming it's Timmy and Tommy's shop from the logo)
-This is a guess, but a character was shown posing for a picture. Could this mean the return of the in-game camera
-Pro-designs will be returning
-A new showing machine was shown in the able shop. It's exact function is unkown.
-Custom designs can be shared with QR codes
-Gold furniture will be returning (It is unknown if they will remain as DLC items)
-A whole new set of futuristic si-fi furniture was shown
-A new blue lamma was shown (It is assumed that she changes the color of your furniture)
-KK slider will be returning (As shown on the box art)
-A cool globe is seen inside of your office
-And probraly the biggest news: This game will hit stores in Japan November 8th!
You can watch the video here: http://nintendoeverything.com/97425/new ... footage-2/
And you can see screenshots here: http://nintendo3dsblog.com/animal-cross ... reenshots/

Edit: a few more things I missed...
-This game will hit North America in the first half of 2013
-You can build your own stores
-You can choose when stores open and close
-Shapes for designs have changed, not only being squares
-Pro designs have a specific template for skirts
-Lyle is seen inside Raccoon housing, his exact purpous is unkown.

TRUCKLOAD INCOMING!!!
The animal crossing dedicated Nintendo direct aired this morning giving us 50 minutes of information! Big thanks to BigJC and Astrid for summing up everything from the broadcast . I added a few more things I found and put all the really big announcements in bold.
You can watch the entire nintendo direct here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX3hVM4z ... ture=g-u-u

Mii Mask returns
New aquarium design
New fish/shark swimming around?
Labelle still sells pricey things (The exact location of her shop is unknown)
New penguin villager
Animal villagers celebrate every time you install something new in your town
New flower type, Lilly 
Clovers return
Wilted flowers return ; they're no longer like chocolate, and more like smoked flowers
Hybrids return
Flowers will sparkle depending off if they've been watered.
Can design roads (Place patterns on the ground) - they added the character for 'road'. There's a camping ground, sometimes there'll be campers - villagers who don't live in your village.Furniture in building = camp appears the next dayFirst look on the inventory screen
Inventory size increased to 16 slots
Swimsuit in inventory
Villagers visit shop, and can be seen buying stuff!
Album covers can be hung on the wall.
Paintings can now be hung on walls.
The bench and clock were stuff she placed as mayor.
Once you've decided what to build, go with Shizue to decide where. Then they'll show you what it will look like. Donations from villagers begin.
Don't have to go back to mayor's office once building is placed.
Can donate yourself.
Sit down on that wheelchair to access options for mayor-only
Variety of bushes 
Fire hydrant available
Gyroid will indicate that the furniture will be placed there
You don't have to fully pay it right now
New item: megaphone. Can say a villagers names to get their attention by speaking their name into the 3DS microphone.
Nookway confirmed
The tanooki brothers will take turns each day to service the shop.
Halloween goods sold because it's October.
The good old Tom Nook store is found at the mall
Shoe Shank: Kicks sell footwears here.
Museum is now in the shopping mall and uses the same music.
You can set a pattern in signs in museum
2nd floor is the museum shop. The four doors lead to special exhibitions. You can set the special exhibitions yourself. Hawaiian Expo, Sushi expo.
Silver net in museum? And a Wallpaper?
New fishes
Characters nod their head on yes and no questions.
Can decide if you want to increase room numbers and where (1st flow left, right, 2nd floor etc)
Club 444: Shrunk got his moustache! Give him a fruit to have him doing a show to give you in return an emotion (reuse the same music)
You can decide your reactions to his jokes
You can now hold every emotion at once
Photo booth: Take a pic for your tag (friend code is shown there)
New haircuts
Redesigning furniture takes time, the example shown took 30 minutes
Pattern creating is similar to AC:WW with a zooming feature like ACCCF
You use your stylus to draw
Can define your own palette by choosing almost any color
People you streetpass with give you presents
Green Ice Cream held by a guy
The same guy gave something to the character that he can eat
First look at touchscreen menu
Map can be used in real-time (the same time as your character moves)
Mario items (mushroom, shell, and star in non 8-bit form)
StreetPassed someone but want to join him/her? No problem, use the friend code from his/her tag shown
You can go to visit some people's villages that you've street-passed with. It's a 'dream'.
Allows you to see how other people have set up their towns. Can't do anything with in the town. Just look.
Massage Place: Sleep in a bed and wakes up in somewhere else? Wow, this is a bit creepy here. O.O And you're with your pyjamas
Lemon trees
Bamboos are there
Admire a tramway passing the bridge
New villager spotted: A gray deer
Guests can visit your shopping mall and watch a K.K. concert
DJ K.K. (K.K. Slider) under a different name performs on nights other than Saturday at the comedy club. 'House Nights' Includes NES Nights. 'Famicon Nights'.
New K.K. musics
New eyes for a boy
Islands! The four of them are going to the island via local play. Going by boat. A motor boat!Jump in Kapp'n boat (up to four can reach the island)
He sings like as he did in GCN
A new song for the ride, too.
Can get swimming suits the first time ere, wearing it you can go swimming.
Jump off from any angle to swim
Dive down to find certain fishes (like sea cucumber)
Jellyfishes can be seen
Summer bugs are in that island, so are the fishes
Souvenir shop ; an ABD is placed in case you forgot bringing your bells
Can trade medals got in mini games on the island to trade for the goods.
Play some games
Co-op mini games- they are the focus.
Tortimer is now hosting the games! Look at his shirt.
One of the games is a maze, and you must find certain items to win. Difficulty: 1/3 Time: 5 minutes
The faster you are the more medals you get.
Can pick up fruits and drop them for other players in easier locations.
New fruit: an apple-like fruit
You don't need to bring your timer for the games
You sit down on the chairs and wait for others to do so to start the game
Another game: Hammer time! Smash others with your hammers! And Cornimer car! I wonder what it does exactly...
Animal Crossing 3DS is also downloadable from eShop


----------



## Jake

HTML:
	

[spoiler]text[/spoiler]


Most of that is already known, but yeah it's a nice collection


----------



## K.K. Guitar

0_0.... wow....


----------



## Justin

Yeah, it's a nice collection but it's pretty much all already known. Either from August Scans or Nintendo Direct.


----------



## meerkat99

Hi Jake, not sure if u know about this, but there is a thread that I think is worth linking here.  It's 'Face/Hair Styles' and was started by Ozzie.  It's got loads of pics of the faces and hairstyles seen for both boys and girls.  Its quite similar to Volvagia's notes on eye colours.


----------



## Winona

Last night I dreamt of November 8. I went to a store where one could buy the japanese version of the game, which wasn't playable on my european 3DS. And then there was an announcement through the speakers that said that the european version will be released in June 2013.
And then I cried right in the store because I couldn't believe that I must wait another 1/2 year for a game that I've been waiting for for almost two years now.

Well, and when I woke up, I felt like there is no way that Nintendo would let us wait nearly eight months longer than their japanese customers. It just doesn't make any sense since they always released their games as close as possible in all regions. I don't think that they will release the game in January oder February, but they won't let us wait until June for sure. I'm pretty confident in that issue.


----------



## Jake

meerkat99 said:


> Hi Jake, not sure if u know about this, but there is a thread that I think is worth linking here.  It's 'Face/Hair Styles' and was started by Ozzie.  It's got loads of pics of the faces and hairstyles seen for both boys and girls.  Its quite similar to Volvagia's notes on eye colours.



I'm trying to conserve space on the first post. Hair and eyes aren't that important (and I'm pretty sure they were posted here, too) it would be easier if someone who has their thread linked on the first post added that info to theirs


----------



## saratoga

The translation of the recent 7 minute overview is up on my youtube channel! It has full English subtitles so please check it out and comment if you like it  Hopefully this will show you guys some new things, or even if it doesn't--hopefully it'll make you more excited for the game!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxfYt_pis7Q&feature=g-user-u


----------



## Officer Berri

Wow thanks Saratoga!  That's really helpful. It said that you become mayor because of a misunderstanding... that's kind of funny actually. That's exactly how I envisioned this happening!

"Oh our mayor's here!"
"What? But I'm not-"
"Yaaaaaay the mayor's here!"
"Uhm. Sure, why not."

Imagine what would happen if the person who was MEANT to be the mayor showed up. It'd be funny if it was Tortimer and once he saw the villagers swarm you he decided to just run off for his 'vacation'.

The video makes it look like you'll be able to delegate what type of town our towns will be whenever we want. If that's true, that'll be really nice for people who have schedules that may change due to school or work. This game is so exciting look. I might just explode from anticipation!

Kapp'n how dare you charge me for a boat ride! D:


----------



## Superpenguin

saratoga said:


> The translation of the recent 7 minute overview is up on my youtube channel! It has full English subtitles so please check it out and comment if you like it  Hopefully this will show you guys some new things, or even if it doesn't--hopefully it'll make you more excited for the game!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxfYt_pis7Q&feature=g-user-u



That was nice to watch, the main things I saw that stood out to me were "Acorn Village" and "Wild Cat Village" This could mean more than the usual limit of 8 characters for the town name, or they might have just added the word "Village" no matter what you name your town. Also, the flowers the sloth said they were lilies.


----------



## saratoga

Officer Berri said:


> Wow thanks Saratoga!  That's really helpful. It said that you become mayor because of a misunderstanding... that's kind of funny actually. That's exactly how I envisioned this happening!
> 
> "Oh our mayor's here!"
> "What? But I'm not-"
> "Yaaaaaay the mayor's here!"
> "Uhm. Sure, why not."
> 
> Imagine what would happen if the person who was MEANT to be the mayor showed up. It'd be funny if it was Tortimer and once he saw the villagers swarm you he decided to just run off for his 'vacation'.
> 
> The video makes it look like you'll be able to delegate what type of town our towns will be whenever we want. If that's true, that'll be really nice for people who have schedules that may change due to school or work. This game is so exciting look. I might just explode from anticipation!
> 
> Kapp'n how dare you charge me for a boat ride! D:



Haha, I thought the same thing! It sounds like it'll be an amusing introduction 

I think that Shizue will probably recommend a type of town style based on how you play in general, but you can for sure choose your regulation/law, which is awesome.



Superpenguin said:


> That was nice to watch, the main things I saw that stood out to me were "Acorn Village" and "Wild Cat Village" This could mean more than the usual limit of 8 characters for the town name, or they might have just added the word "Village" no matter what you name your town. Also, the flowers the sloth said they were lilies.



I translated those DIRECTLY from the Japanese. (村 which means village is added directly on, no matter what).

Acorn village=どんぐり村
Wild Cat Village=やまねこ村

They are each four characters each (Japanese characters, that is). The reason I didn't leave them as Japanese is because I thought it would look weird to throw a random Japanese word in there. If I wrote Donguri, who here is going to understand? Is the kind of thought process I had 

As for the character limit..I have no idea. They haven't said anything about that.


----------



## Officer Berri

I was worried the regulation would be a one time option. I haven't been able to decide between the beautiful town and the town that never sleeps! I do like to stay up late sometimes but the beautiful village sounds really nice. Now that I know this I'll probably go with the beautiful village and if I find that the shops don't stay open long enough for me, I'll just change it!


----------



## BellGreen

Wait...
You become the mayor because a misunderstanding?

Lol look at the girl pushing away like that..

And the island fee is 1000 bells

And awesome! MINIGAMES ON THE ISLAND


----------



## Lucky03

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/mayor/index.html  If you scroll down to where Brewster is and look at the picture of the girl standing by the brown shack with the red light on it... does anyone know what that is..?


----------



## Officer Berri

Just a wild guess, but I think that building might either be the Reset Monitoring center or maybe the police station? It's sort of shaped the same as the one from Population Growing...


----------



## Superpenguin

It's the police Station, it's either Copper's or Booker's, each one owns a different style.


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh really? That's cool! Thanks Superpenguin.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

That is definatly the police station!


----------



## Superpenguin

I'd guess it's Booker's station because it is wooden and on the inside of his has wooden tables, while Copper's has metal desks, so I bet Copper's outside would look fancier, but I think Booker's inside is better.


----------



## Officer Berri

I haven't seen the images of Copper's station from the inside! Could you direct me to where I can find it? I've been hoping to see what it looked like.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

That's sad because i love Booker, but i don't like his building 
Dilemma...


----------



## Superpenguin

Officer Berri said:


> I haven't seen the images of Copper's station from the inside! Could you direct me to where I can find it? I've been hoping to see what it looked like.


Yeah hold on, I know it's in a video somewhere or in some scans, it's so hard rummaging through all these scans now though since there are now so many.



K.K. Guitar said:


> That's sad because i love Booker, but i don't like his building
> Dilemma...


Same here, I think I will still go with Booker though and just add some flowers and stuff to spruce up the outside.

Here are the pictures:
Booker's, 






Copper's,





I just think Copper's looks more dreary than Booker's


----------



## Juicebox

It looks like I'm choosing Booker as my officer. For some reason, I prefer the wooden shack.


----------



## Officer Berri

You're right, Booker's looks nicer. I'm a sucker for wooden furniture.

Still going to have to go with Copper. ): He's been my favorite of the two of them since I was a kid and I've been dying to have him do something beside Wifi since the DS game came out.

Copper why do you gotta be such a professional little guy. A little wood wouldn't hurt the look of your station! D:


----------



## Dizzard

I actually prefer the look of Copper's building. 

Bookers place makes me think of Nooks Cranny. It also looks less like a police station. Coppers is nicer because it still has wood (on the desks) but just not as much.

I'm pretty sure I'll pick Copper.


----------



## tsukune_713

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah hold on, I know it's in a video somewhere or in some scans, it's so hard rummaging through all these scans now though since there are now so many.
> 
> 
> Same here, I think I will still go with Booker though and just add some flowers and stuff to spruce up the outside.
> 
> Here are the pictures:
> Booker's,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Copper's,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just think Copper's looks more dreary than Booker's



i like brookers a lot more than coppers police station 
thanks for showing this


----------



## Feraligator

I like the inside of Booker's, but I don't like the outside...
But I like the outside of Copper's, while I don't like the inside...
But I'm going with Copper. I liked it when he rambled in the Gamecube version. Sometimes he would go on telling his life story! 

And wait... is that a picture of Booker's girlfriend/ spouse on his locker?

... I wish both of them worked together. I'm going to miss Booker. But if I change to Booker, I'm going to miss Copper!
Never mind! It's just a Police Station.


----------



## Officer Berri

I just found this image while looking up random Animal Crossing blogs:

Image Here!

It looks like only the building on the right is the police station and the one on the left is Brewster's shop! I'm dumb and thought both buildings were the station.. xD Even with the Pidgeon on the sign by the door!

I wonder if the outside looks the same for both or if Copper's station will more closely resemble the station from the GameCube version?


----------



## Juicebox

Officer Berri said:


> I just found this image while looking up random Animal Crossing blogs:
> 
> Image Here!
> 
> It looks like only the building on the right is the police station and the one on the left is Brewster's shop! I'm dumb and thought both buildings were the station.. xD Even with the Pidgeon on the sign by the door!
> 
> I wonder if the outside looks the same for both or if Copper's station will more closely resemble the station from the GameCube version?


I expect it will, for both nostalgic purposes and because it is opposite to the box shape of Booker's station.


----------



## X66x66

Juicebox said:


> I expect it will, for both nostalgic purposes and because it is opposite to the box shape of Booker's station.



It will. I've seen it in one of the ND trailers. I'll find it and post an image



@29:44


----------



## Officer Berri

Yay! Thank you so much for finding that!

I had completely missed that when I watched that video the first time... and the 20 other times I watched that video, somehow.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Although I kind of like the wooden look of Booker's police station, I think I'll be going with Copper's. It looks more like a real police station, and Booker honestly just kind of annoys me. Too many "uhh"s and "oh!"s. I like Copper's professionalism, I don't know.


----------



## Cevan

Wait, so what happens to Booker if we choose Copper's station, and what happens to Copper if we choose Booker's station?


----------



## Officer Berri

I assume the one you don't pick just isn't around. Unless the game has them do something else when they're not running the station. But the former is usually what happens in situations where you must choose only one.


----------



## Cevan

Officer Berri said:


> I assume the one you don't pick just isn't around. Unless the game has them do something else when they're not running the station. But the former is usually what happens in situations where you must choose only one.



Ah ok. In that case, I think I'll go with Copper. I like Booker's police station better, but I prefer Copper's personality and character.


----------



## Cherrypie

The Police Station is for lost and found right? Sorry, I haven't played GC before!


----------



## tsukune_713

Cherrypie said:


> The Police Station is for lost and found right? Sorry, I haven't played GC before!



yep it is ^.^
they also tell you if theres visitors too (and they said where if i remember right but they might not do that this time)


----------



## Cherrypie

tsukune_713 said:


> yep it is ^.^
> they also tell you if theres visitors too (and they said where if i remember right but they might not do that this time)



Thanks!


----------



## Officer Berri

It's true. In the case of most visitors, Copper would tell you what Acre they were currently roaming around in. Joan is one of the few he doesn't though. Since I just started playing the game again, I haven't been able to see too many of the special characters. (And yet Gracie has visited twice already...)

I doubt they'll do that in this game though. Shizue would probably fill that role. But then again, judging on the screenshot with Redd's tent in one of the latest tweets, it could be that most special visitors will appear in the square around the growing village tree. I'd suspect that it'll probably be like Wild World (and maybe City Folk, can't say since I don't own that one) when it comes to visitors. Shizue would likely tell you if someone's entered town, and you'll either have to track them down as they wander on foot or visit the square.


----------



## tsukune_713

Cherrypie said:


> Thanks!



your welcome


----------



## Superpenguin

Officer Berri said:


> It's true. In the case of most visitors, Copper would tell you what Acre they were currently roaming around in. Joan is one of the few he doesn't though. Since I just started playing the game again, I haven't been able to see too many of the special characters. (And yet Gracie has visited twice already...)
> 
> I doubt they'll do that in this game though. Shizue would probably fill that role. But then again, judging on the screenshot with Redd's tent in one of the latest tweets, it could be that most special visitors will appear in the square around the growing village tree. I'd suspect that it'll probably be like Wild World (and maybe City Folk, can't say since I don't own that one) when it comes to visitors. Shizue would likely tell you if someone's entered town, and you'll either have to track them down as they wander on foot or visit the square.



Yes most likely any visit that visits with a tent or anything big like that and stay put in that area would be by the tree considering there are no more sign posts.


----------



## saratoga

BellBringerGreen said:


> Wait...
> You become the mayor because a misunderstanding?
> 
> Lol look at the girl pushing away like that..
> 
> And the island fee is 1000 bells
> 
> And awesome! MINIGAMES ON THE ISLAND



Yeah, I think that is pretty awesome too 

I hope all of us can get together and play online sometimes!


----------



## Tammyface

Officer Berri said:


> It's true. In the case of most visitors, Copper would tell you what Acre they were currently roaming around in. Joan is one of the few he doesn't though. Since I just started playing the game again, I haven't been able to see too many of the special characters. (And yet Gracie has visited twice already...)


Speaking of Gracie, I haven't seen her in any screenshots or videos so far! I hope she's back. If not, I'll miss her calling me a redneck... LOL


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh she's back. I don't know where the others have found her screenshot but I'm almost positive I've seen a screenshot with Gracie in it. I'm sure someone will find it for us! ^^

Maybe this time I can actually get some of her clothes. I'll just miss beating her car with my shovel.


----------



## Justin

You can see Gracie in this scan from a few weeks back:





And the post office too, if you were curious.


----------



## Officer Berri

Gracie looks so sassy to me in that screenshot for some reason. I'm still so happy the post office is back. Playing the GameCube version reminded me how much I missed the old place. I love the little details in how the game designers decorated the place. I can see Pelly and Phyllis's purses hanging on the left wall!

Mark my words, Giraffe. You WILL accept me as your superior.

Edit: Has anyone seen Freya in any videos or screen shots? I can't remember if I've seen her or not and she's kind of my favorite wolf! Plus she's Agent Kite's favorite as well...


----------



## Tammyface

Justin said:


> You can see Gracie in this scan from a few weeks back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the post office too, if you were curious.


Oh I didn't see that, yay! The post office too  Phyllis looks... kind of happy and nice?


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Officer Berri said:


> Gracie looks so sassy to me in that screenshot for some reason. I'm still so happy the post office is back. Playing the GameCube version reminded me how much I missed the old place. I love the little details in how the game designers decorated the place. I can see Pelly and Phyllis's purses hanging on the left wall!
> 
> Mark my words, Giraffe. You WILL accept me as your superior.
> 
> Edit: Has anyone seen Freya in any videos or screen shots? I can't remember if I've seen her or not and she's kind of my favorite wolf! Plus she's Agent Kite's favorite as well...



Er... I think those are mail carrier bags. Kind of like the one Pete is wearing in that same scan.


----------



## Officer Berri

Hmm. Yeah they could be. I just assumed they were purses because there's two of them and there's only one Mail Person...

That we know of anyways. xD


----------



## K.K. Guitar

About the police stations, i think i have changed my mind, i would be a bad mayor if i would let Booker protect the town :S So Copper it is!


----------



## Dizzard

K.K. Guitar said:


> About the police stations, i think i have changed my mind, i would be a bad mayor if i would let Booker protect the town :S So Copper it is!



Some would probably argue that being a bad mayor is part of the fun.


----------



## Officer Berri

Poor Booker. xD I think he'd be a fine officer on his own. He's got the heart, just not the... hm. Pep? We'll call it pep. But I like Copper more, so... sorry B-Dog.


----------



## PapaNer

I will Def choose Booker!  He needs something fun to do.  I don't want any dogicides in my town.


----------



## Toeto

I'll choose Copper, his station reminds me of the gamecube one.


----------



## Frisket

I am deeply saddened you can only have one the cops! Though at the end of the day.... I'll prolly pick Copper. But I'll be sad about it!


----------



## PapaNer

Frisket said:


> I am deeply saddened you can only have one the cops! Though at the end of the day.... I'll prolly pick Copper. But I'll be sad about it!



It's always possible the other cop will visit and come around from time to time!  I suppose we'll be more informed soon.

Also I just read your sig.  GoT is incredible!


----------



## Frisket

Ooo that would be awesome!

And it is, right


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Maybe the other cop that we didn't choose would have some other job in our village. If there's a Town Gate, maybe he'll be there, in charge of the Wi-Fi and visiting other towns and such (as Booker was in previous games). Or maybe he's inside the train station with Porter. I noticed this gray box-like object in the train station (see red arrow in picture), so maybe he's in there giving out friend codes and taking care of Wi-Fi-related issues. We haven't seen what's on the right side of the train station, so maybe it's possible.




As much as Booker annoys me, I'd hate to never see him in my town again!


----------



## Officer Berri

I sure hope that they give the other officer something to do. Even though Copper's my favorite I still love Booker to pieces too. He's like a big ball of socially awkward adorableness.


----------



## Frisket

It would be neat if your cop had a day/two off (Sunday?) and is replaced by the one you didn't chose. Wishful thinking but hey!


----------



## Superpenguin

The two new pictures from Twitter are just talking about how Joan is still selling turnips on Sundays, and confirming Gracie owning the 3rd floor of Nook's, hopefully there will be more exciting news tomorrow/tonight.


----------



## Superpenguin

Oops double post, my computer is acting up.


----------



## saratoga

Superpenguin said:


> The two new pictures from Twitter are just talking about how Joan is still selling turnips on Sundays, and confirming Gracie owning the 3rd floor of Nook's, hopefully there will be more exciting news tomorrow/tonight.



In the Nintendo Direct from earlier this month it showed that you could sell turnips in one of the shops


----------



## Superpenguin

saratoga said:


> In the Nintendo Direct from earlier this month it showed that you could sell turnips in one of the shops



Yeah, I know you can still sell them once you get them, but you still  buy them from Joan on Sundays.


----------



## Toeto

Are pitfall seeds confirmed?


----------



## Superpenguin

Toeto said:


> Are pitfall seeds confirmed?



not yet.


----------



## Officer Berri

I'd be surprised if they took the pitfalls out of the game, to be honest. I mean, they were even one of the items used to represent the series in Super Smash Brothers Brawl. They've been in every game so far, so I don't see why they'd remove them now.

Though, I wouldn't be upset if they weren't in the game. I'm not all that fond of Pitfalls. Since I've never played with anyone else I've had no use for them besides using them on the villagers I don't like. Plus I would find one or two a day in Wild World, not to mention the fact that they always showed up in the lost and found in that game. I ended up surrounding a villagers house with all the ones I'd collected up until that point. If they are still in the game I really hope they go back to being harder to find like they were in Population Growing.


----------



## Mairmalade

I'm neutral on pitfalls.

If they're in, great. Just another way to poke fun at the villagers around town from time to time or use them for custom-made obstacle courses and the like.

if they're out, great. Won't be disappointed when I go looking for fossils or gyroids.


----------



## Officer Berri

That's another reason I dislike pitfalls. xD Either I fall in them because I didn't see the mark in the ground, or I dig it up thinking it's a fossil or a gyroid.


----------



## Superpenguin

I always walk over the dig spot so if it is a pit fall I fall in, because I hate having pitfalls.


----------



## Lyssa

Officer Berri said:


> That's another reason I dislike pitfalls. xD Either I fall in them because I didn't see the mark in the ground, or I dig it up thinking it's a fossil or a gyroid.



I always do that!!! Dx I hate it so much!!!!



Superpenguin said:


> I always walk over the dig spot so if it is a pit fall I fall in, because I hate having pitfalls.



This as well. I hate how pitfalls pile up in the lost & found in WW. x.x


----------



## Mairmalade

Oh man, Lyssa. You've no idea how much that annoyed me, too. ._. Two rows filled with pitfalls and I always had to make it a habit to walk into the station to clear them out.


----------



## Trakker

What's fun about the pitfalls minus the sumo?


----------



## Mairmalade

Trakker said:


> What's fun about the pitfalls minus the sumo?



Talking to villagers as soon as you push them into one.


----------



## Superpenguin

The new tweet is talking about growing delicious peach trees


----------



## Mairmalade

Interesting color variety.


----------



## Officer Berri

Aw, I was gonna post the picture! 

I still really like the golden color of the special peaches. I wonder how we get trees that have 3 delicious fruits instead of just one or two fruits on its branches.


----------



## Mairmalade

Officer Berri said:


> Aw, I was gonna post the picture!
> 
> I still really like the golden color of the special peaches. I wonder how we get trees that have 3 delicious fruits instead of just one or two fruits on its branches.



Something to do with the golden shovel maybe?  Or just random? Maybe there's a hint in the tweet. I don't trust the google translation, though.


----------



## Jake

Mairmalade said:


> Interesting color variety.



very sexy


----------



## tsukune_713

Officer Berri said:


> Aw, I was gonna post the picture!
> 
> I still really like the golden color of the special peaches. I wonder how we get trees that have 3 delicious fruits instead of just one or two fruits on its branches.



i think we might be able to plant the delicious fruit to get a tree of them ^.^


----------



## Mairmalade

Oooh I hope so <3


----------



## tsukune_713

Mairmalade said:


> Oooh I hope so <3



i dont see why we wouldnt be able to ^.^
the dream town in the nintendo direct video showed a ton of trees with them ^.^ (cherries)


----------



## K.K. Guitar

This game will be my first where i make an orchard, and it will be golden!


----------



## Superpenguin

The new tweet is talking about Pelly at the post office, but the google chrome translation is very rough so I am not sure if it is correct, but from what I read I understood that the player was sending a thank you letter for the peaches to their mom.


----------



## Jake

about time we can send our parents letters


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh wow! I've been wanting to do that for ages! It always seemed weird that our characters could not send letters to their mother. What kind of kid doesn't speak to their mother when she sends such loving letters? Unless she's a complete weirdo and they moved away to get away from her. xD Maybe she's been a little pushy about the grandchildren thing?


----------



## Mr. Andronicus

Apparently the December issue of Famitsu Wii+DS has a large booklet on Animal Crossing 3DS. They've posted a few preview pages at this link but as you can see by the page numbers, the full version will have 44 pages. This issue released on Oct. 20th according to the Famitsu subscription site, so perhaps we'll get scans of any new info soon.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mr. Andronicus said:


> Apparently the December issue of Famitsu Wii+DS has a large booklet on Animal Crossing 3DS. They've posted a few preview pages at this link but as you can see by the page numbers, the full version will have 44 pages. This issue released on Oct. 20th according to the Famitsu subscription site, so perhaps we'll get scans of any new info soon.


Like 12 of the pages will be a calendar to record events though.

But, I looked through the pages, and community projects will be crazy OMG! The dreamland spa shop thing at the mall was all boarded up and empty so that must be a community project, and in the pic with Joan...it's a BRICK BRIDGE! That is just so cool!


----------



## Ozzie

So
I'm a bit confused, does this pic say, the Recycling shop will be opened til 26:00 o'clock?


----------



## Justin

Ozzie said:


> So
> I'm a bit confused, does this pic say, the Recycling shop will be opened til 26:00 o'clock?
> 
> View attachment 1797



I think it's saying that with Night Village laws, the shop closes at 2AM instead of 11PM.


----------



## Officer Berri

Well, that IS a 26 from what I can tell... unless both our eyes are playing tricks on us.


----------



## Ozzie

Justin said:


> I think it's saying that with Night Village laws, the shop closes at 2AM instead of 11PM.



Yeah thats what I thought too
But I didn't know you can say "26:00" for 2 am


----------



## Drew1234

Wow they invented a new time for this game!?!!? That's crazy!


----------



## Trakker

ERROR: Could not compute. Please recalculate at 27 hundred hours


----------



## Kaiaa

A I am aware...all the AC games have calculated time on the 24hour clock.


----------



## Thunder

Anyone get a chance to check this out?


----------



## JabuJabule

Omg, the commercials! So awesome.


----------



## Animal Crossing jump out

we finaly see the home menu thing shizu runing weak


----------



## Toeto

So it seems that he is back on the beach.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Wow! so much info! K.K. looked naked with that tall body, you can sit next to the tree! Tom Nook at the Roost! Gulliver at the beach! #SYSTEM OVERLOAD#


----------



## Officer Berri

^I didn't even notice the player sitting by the three the first time I saw the video! So cool.

And those red trees are simply gorgeous. My favorite color for trees in the fall is red!


----------



## Mairmalade

I like that Gulliver can now be found on the beach again. While 'space' Gulliver was a cool idea it just never appealed to me. This is more natural.


----------



## Pickles

Mairmalade said:


> I like that Gulliver can now be found on the beach again. While 'space' Gulliver was a cool idea it just never appealed to me. This is more natural.



I only saw him once when he was space Gulliver! Refresh my memory of beach Gulliver... we didn't have to shoot him down or anything like that, right?? LOL I hated that!


----------



## Officer Berri

Nope, didn't have to shoot him down in the first game. Didn't even have anything to shoot him down with! I've missed finding him on the beach so much. He looked so odd as an astronaut. Finding him on the beach was pretty fun in the first game. Heck, I found him yesterday morning! I didn't even bother trying to shoot him down in Wild World.


----------



## Superpenguin

Pickles said:


> I only saw him once when he was space Gulliver! Refresh my memory of beach Gulliver... we didn't have to shoot him down or anything like that, right?? LOL I hated that!



When he is on the beach, all you had to do was talk to him and when he wakes up he gives you an item.
Personally, I hope it requires more to get the item or at least have it be rare appearences of Gulliver


----------



## Skye

Something I just don't understand about mailing letters to your mom is how will they respond? I mean it like letters to the other villagers. They don't quite understand, unless it's the kind of letter they don't respond to? I dunno, I like the idea a lot but I just don't know how it'll follow through, which makes me even more excited ouo


----------



## Pickles

Ah, ok. I guess I never found him on the beach! It's been so long since I played the GC version, and I didn't know half of what I know now about it. lol Thanks, guys! I just hope you don't have to shoot him down. I HATED that. I'm fine with a bit more of a challenge, just not anything to do with the dang slingshot. lol


----------



## Anna

I can't wait for all these new features i'm glad its took so long to come out its going to be worth it.


----------



## Toeto

I found some things in the preview of the Famitsu Animal Crossing 3DS booklet.





Looks like you ARE living in a tent in the beginning of the game, why would a camp visitor get mail?
And fruit of the same kind is not in the same inventory spot.. sadly.


----------



## Officer Berri

We've already seen images of fruits stacked in a basket though. I don't think they'd remove that feature... Oh! Maybe you have to buy a basket to carry fruit in? Seems a little convoluted, though...


----------



## Toeto

Officer Berri said:


> We've already seen images of fruits stacked in a basket though. I don't think they'd remove that feature... Oh! Maybe you have to buy a basket to carry fruit in? Seems a little convoluted, though...



Yeah I was confused too about the whole fruit carrying thing.. I hope you can buy a basket!


----------



## Officer Berri

If my idea is actually the case, It'd be cute if you could drop the basket on a table in your house and have a little fruit basket decoration.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Yeah the fruit-basket buying idea sounds right 
Also you can see the sprite of your character in the inventory, you know, the one you drag hats, clothes and equipment to


----------



## Mr. Andronicus

I'm really digging Tommy and Timmy's full-sized store! If you pause the video at the right point, you can even see a little Gracie sign on the left side. Sorry for the smaller image.


----------



## Officer Berri

Daaaaang that store looks fabulous!


----------



## Superpenguin

Ooh shooting stars are back yay!

I was reading the Q&A on the official site, and it said...
You can put up to six characters in regards to character/town name.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mr. Andronicus said:


> I'm really digging Tommy and Timmy's full-sized store! If you pause the video at the right point, you can even see a little Gracie sign on the left side. Sorry for the smaller image.
> 
> View attachment 1812


what video is that from?


----------



## JabuJabule

It's from the Presentation.


----------



## Toeto

Superpenguin said:


> Ooh shooting stars are back yay!
> 
> I was reading the Q&A on the official site, and it said...
> You can put up to six characters in regards to character/town name.



Isn't that for the Japanese version?


----------



## Superpenguin

JabuJabule said:


> It's from the Presentation.


What presentation? I looked at all the NDs and videos on the website and that have been posted here, can you give a link?



Toeto said:


> Isn't that for the Japanese version?



yes

EDIT: I found the video.


----------



## Justin

Here's the video by the way for anyone who hasn't found it:


----------



## Officer Berri

Thanks Justin! I hadn't seen that video yet.


----------



## Superpenguin

Thanks Justin, I really hope my three characters that greet me aren't those three(Miranda, the Hippo, Roald is okay though since I like all penguins) that'd just really kill the mood for me.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

I think the Nintendo Village is a neat idea. Hopefully, they will always be updating their town and adding exciting, new things to keep us coming back. It seems like a fun thing to do on a boring day. And it's cool how it looks like you can talk to the players' characters in Dream Mode, although it may be a preset, non-customizable message.

Also, this: http://club.nintendo.jp/present/P153/index.html

I want. I hope it's not a Japan exclusive. I have so many Club Nintendo points and I've been saving them for something I would really want. And this, indeed, would be something I would really want.


----------



## Mairmalade

The shooting stars in the new tweet look awesome. <3


----------



## tsukune_713

indigoXdaisy said:


> I think the Nintendo Village is a neat idea. Hopefully, they will always be updating their town and adding exciting, new things to keep us coming back. It seems like a fun thing to do on a boring day. And it's cool how it looks like you can talk to the players' characters in Dream Mode, although it may be a preset, non-customizable message.
> 
> Also, this: http://club.nintendo.jp/present/P153/index.html
> 
> I want. I hope it's not a Japan exclusive. I have so many Club Nintendo points and I've been saving them for something I would really want. And this, indeed, would be something I would really want.



i really want that too
i hope they have it here too


----------



## Jake

Thanks to the babe who changed the thread title :3

saved me requesting a title change x


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Mairmalade said:


> The shooting stars in the new tweet look awesome. <3



Could you post it?


----------



## Jake




----------



## Superpenguin

Mairmalade said:


> The shooting stars in the new tweet look awesome. <3



His/Her name is Wishy.


----------



## JasonBurrows

This might sound weird, but I have JUST realised why Copper and Booker are back as Police Officers, it is because you don't need Copper to issue you a Friend Code anymore as it is your Nintendo 3DS Friend Code.

Talking of Nintendo 3DS Friend Codes, I will be *possibly* giving out my Nintendo 3DS Friend Code when Animal Crossing New Leaf releases in the United Kingdom.


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh my gosh that shooting star image IS pretty!

But what's going on with the bottom left side of the screen? It looks like something's gotten clipped away or something. I thought the only cliff area was around the beach but it looks like there's nothing by sky right there instead of ocean. Then again it's early and my eyes could probably just be seeing it weird...


----------



## Anna

Superpenguin said:


> Thanks Justin, I really hope my three characters that greet me aren't those three(Miranda, the Hippo, Roald is okay though since I like all penguins) that'd just really kill the mood for me.


Haha I was thinking the same thing the last thing you want is to start the game and get the worst characters


----------



## Toeto

Anna said:


> Haha I was thinking the same thing the last thing you want is to start the game and get the worst characters



If that happends i'll quikly turn off my 3ds and pretend like nothing happend.


----------



## Officer Berri

The worst case scenario for me would be turning on the game and being greeted by Chow, Tabby, and Harry. *shudders*


----------



## Toeto

I honestly don't understand why they don't release it before christmas.... it will sell good anyway.


----------



## Juicebox

My worst case scenario would be Astrid, Gwen, and Kody.

I'm also glad shooting stars are back, even though I've only found one in Wild World. That image is really pretty though.


----------



## Officer Berri

I hope you can make a wish on a shooting star while carrying something.

You have no idea how many times I've been fishing when a shooting star flew by. Then I started walking around without anything in my hands at night. No shooting stars. Went to fish. Shooting star.

Plz Nintendo don't do this to me again. ;-;


----------



## Feraligator

I'd love to be greeted by Walker (favourite ever), Biskit and Lolly.


----------



## Haihappen

JasonBurrows said:


> This might sound weird, but I have JUST realised why Copper and Booker are back as Police Officers, it is because you don't need Copper to issue you a Friend Code anymore as it is your Nintendo 3DS Friend Code.
> 
> Talking of Nintendo 3DS Friend Codes, I will be *possibly* giving out my Nintendo 3DS Friend Code when Animal Crossing New Leaf releases in the United Kingdom.



and because  there's no more town gate


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Juicebox said:


> My worst case scenario would be Astrid, Gwen, and Kody.
> 
> I'm also glad shooting stars are back, even though I've only found one in Wild World. That image is really pretty though.


How dare you speak that way of Kody!  (Just kidding, no hate  )



JezDayy said:


> I'd love to be greeted by Walker (favourite ever), Biskit and Lolly.



Biskit! Come back to me... 

My dream team of greeters would be Aurora, Biskit and Melba because, if i see them standing there i would not even mind if my character was ugly! (Well maybe a little lol  )


----------



## Pickles

My dream greeting crew is Alfonso, Bob and Goldie!


----------



## Feraligator

K.K. Guitar said:


> How dare you speak that way of Kody!  (Just kidding, no hate  )
> 
> 
> 
> Biskit! Come back to me...
> 
> My dream team of greeters would be Aurora, Biskit and Melba because, if i see them standing there i would not even mind if my character was ugly! (Well maybe a little lol  )



I was thinking about passing the time with ACCF, so I decided to make a town full of dogs!
So now I have Walker, Biskit, Bones, Lucky, Butch, Marcel, Cookie, Daisy, Goldie and Mac!


----------



## Dizzard

I would like to be greeted by Jitters, Curt and Victoria. I have a heap of villagers I like though, so any of those would be swell too.

By the way in that video there are six villagers at the planting of the tree, so I guess we'll start off our town with six villagers. Is that how many you started with in City Folk?


----------



## Feraligator

Dizzard said:


> I would like to be greeted by Jitters, Curt and Victoria. I have a heap of villagers I like though, so any of those would be swell too.
> 
> By the way in that video there are six villagers at the planting of the tree, so I guess we'll start off our town with six villagers. Is that how many you started with in City Folk?



Yeah, we started off with 6. Then for the next two days, 2 more villagers will move in. 2 more days after that, another will come, and 3 days after that, the final villager will move in, resulting in 10 all together in 1 week.


----------



## Officer Berri

My dream greeting would include Kitty, Freya, and Quetzal.

Please put Quetzal back in the game, Nintendo. I miss him so much.


----------



## Superpenguin

The best case scenario for my would be

Egbert, Cube, and Aurora


----------



## Villager Fan

I don't care who greets me, I just hope I don't get the same animal species twice. If I had to pick, I'd want Marina, Nate, and Pate to greet me.


----------



## Celestefey

I really want one of the new characters to greet me. That and I would absolutely love it if Bunnie or Dotty were to greet me too!


----------



## Toeto

My dream would be

Kiki, Apollo and Lobo !


----------



## Juicebox

My best scenario would be, Marina, Any new villager, Tangy/Static.


----------



## JKDOS

Did anyone see the new palm tree bananas from the English trailer?


----------



## JabuJabule

My dream would be that new duck, Hulk/Pierce, and Daisy.


----------



## Superpenguin

traceguy said:


> Did anyone see the new palm tree bananas from the English trailer?



Yes we've seen them in earlier Japanese videos as well.

I think it would be adorable to be greeted by 3 penguins or 3 chickens, and maybe 3 eagles, any other animal...just no.


----------



## MattVariety

Speaking of villagers, one of the things that I found irritating about previous Animal Crossing games was how quickly new villagers came in. Seriously, you'd get the maximum amount of villagers within a week. I hope it'll be, I dunno, maybe once a week at most. That would fit the slow-paced attitude a bit better in my opinion.


----------



## Jake

traceguy said:


> Did anyone see the new palm tree bananas from the English trailer?



Banana tree's have been shown in Japanese screenshots already



MattVariety said:


> Speaking of villagers, one of the things that I found irritating about previous Animal Crossing games was how quickly new villagers came in. Seriously, you'd get the maximum amount of villagers within a week. I hope it'll be, I dunno, maybe once a week at most. That would fit the slow-paced attitude a bit better in my opinion.


I never had this problem. It usually takes a week or two for me to get a new villager :S


----------



## MattVariety

> I never had this problem. It usually takes a week or two for me to get a new villager :S



Which game in particular? I've noticed it to be really quick in Animal Crossing: Wild World specifically.


----------



## Officer Berri

About 3 days after I started my new village in Population growing I was getting one new villager a day. Now that my village is full to capacity I'm hoping someone moves out soon so I can get better villagers. Huggy's talked about moving since 2 days before the village filled up.

Oh my god, Huggy, if you don't like me that much leave please. xD

I'd sort of like a slower pace for villagers moving in. Though it's nice to see a new face every day, it was pretty unrealistic and now I'm just drifting through waiting for someone to vanish.


----------



## Superpenguin

MattVariety said:


> Which game in particular? I've noticed it to be really quick in Animal Crossing: Wild World specifically.



Yes in WW, it was way too quick, like every other day.
GC and CF was much better to where it was around every week or two.
I bet the animals will continue to give warnings when the move out like the did in CF


----------



## Cherrypie

Officer Berri said:


> Oh my gosh that shooting star image IS pretty!
> 
> But what's going on with the bottom left side of the screen? It looks like something's gotten clipped away or something. I thought the only cliff area was around the beach but it looks like there's nothing by sky right there instead of ocean. Then again it's early and my eyes could probably just be seeing it weird...



That's not the beach, that's the pathway to the beach.  That's probably why it looks like it is a cliff that stops with nothing but sky on the other side.


----------



## 18pokemon

Guys, I think I have some bad news... If you go on the official Japanese website in the Q&A section, translate it to English with Google, There's a part about voice chat. the answer says that voice chat is not supported.... NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!! WHY!!?!?!?!?!?!?!? WHY WOULD THEY DO THIS TO ME!!!?!?!??! :'< What made them think it was a good idea to leave out voice chat!!?!?!


----------



## MattVariety

I imagine hardware capabilities. I agree, it's rather stupid that Nintendo still hasn't integrated such a thing into something they've been perfecting for years.

(also, this is rather irrelevant, but why are there 44 guests viewing this thread right now?)


----------



## Peach

18pokemon said:


> Guys, I think I have some bad news... If you go on the official Japanese website in the Q&A section, translate it to English with Google, There's a part about voice chat. the answer says that voice chat is not supported.... NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!! WHY!!?!?!?!?!?!?!? WHY WOULD THEY DO THIS TO ME!!!?!?!??! :'< What made them think it was a good idea to leave out voice chat!!?!?!


I have the feeling it has to do with detracting from the game's environmental feeling (such as interference with the music and sound effects, or even "echo").  Heroes of Ruin has voice chat, though, so I don't know.  I think we can just set up a Ventrilo server/channel for voice chatting externally during play sessions.


----------



## Feraligator

18pokemon said:


> Guys, I think I have some bad news... If you go on the official Japanese website in the Q&A section, translate it to English with Google, There's a part about voice chat. the answer says that voice chat is not supported.... NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!! WHY!!?!?!?!?!?!?!? WHY WOULD THEY DO THIS TO ME!!!?!?!??! :'< What made them think it was a good idea to leave out voice chat!!?!?!



I never really liked voice chat, people would scream and make loud noises, resulting in echoes and TV sound problems. But if I switched it off, I would miss out on conversations.

I like the original text chat.


----------



## Anna

Back to who I would love to be greeted by is either, Whitney, Pudge, Freckles, Rosie, Alfonso or that cute duck in the trailers.


----------



## 18pokemon

JezDayy said:


> I never really liked voice chat, people would scream and make loud noises, resulting in echoes and TV sound problems. But if I switched it off, I would miss out on conversations.
> 
> I like the original text chat.



I see what your saying here, but they should make a headset or something. That would stop all echoes and other audio problems.


----------



## DiscoDancingZebras

18pokemon said:


> I see what your saying here, but they should make a headset or something. That would stop all echoes and other audio problems.



I agree. That's a good idea but, not enough games have voice chat.


----------



## PapaNer

Eh.  Not really worried about it.  You can always Skype from your phone or computer and not have to worry about monthly charges for voicechat.  It'll be ok :3


----------



## tsukune_713

honestly i dont really care that there isnt voice chat


----------



## Peach

In a sense, voice chat breaks the fantasy life that Nintendo is going for.  However, the top benefit of voice chat is that it's way more efficient than single-letter tapping, especially when you need to say something quickly.  Hopefully they'll manage "stock" phrases well.


----------



## Volvagia

I'm not too bothered with no voice chat because the only time I used voice chat when I was trading Pokemon with someone. I just hope the text-chatting is more efficient.


----------



## ACgirl1

Hmm i wonder if that 'snowcone machine' in cf will acturly be usefull


----------



## Officer Berri

I don't really mind a lack of voice chat. The only person I'd wanna chat via voice with is Agent Kite, and both of us have Skype so... :3 No problems.


----------



## ACWarrior15

Howdy


----------



## Wing

tsukune_713 said:


> i really want that too
> i hope they have it here too



Waaah... You should take a look at Australia's Club Nintendo


----------



## Wing

Superpenguin said:


> When he is on the beach, all you had to do was talk to him and when he wakes up he gives you an item.
> Personally, I hope it requires more to get the item or at least have it be rare appearences of Gulliver


Since swimming is enabled, you might have to find something or do something to see him... I dunno.


----------



## Villager Fan

So according to Sumwheat on AC Community, in the preview booklet that's been floating around (the one that reveals the controls of the game, etc.), there is a section of the book where you can fill out your town information. One box allows you to list all of the villagers in your town. The other boxes are for fruit, establishments, and town tune. There are twelve spaces, which means the maximum number of villagers you can have in your town is 12. Good enough for me.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Villager Fan said:


> So according to Sumwheat on AC Community, in the preview booklet that's been floating around (the one that reveals the controls of the game, etc.), there is a section of the book where you can fill out your town information. One box allows you to list all of the villagers in your town. The other boxes are for fruit, establishments, and town tune. There are twelve spaces, which means the maximum number of villagers you can have in your town is 12. Good enough for me.



Sounds good, but what preview booklet?


----------



## Villager Fan

http://ebten.jp/eb/p/DS1212-m/flash/F_viewer_standard.htm

This one. Flip to page 41 and the blue section says something like "Write your villagers' names here".


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Thank you!


----------



## Anna

11 days till release wooo


----------



## Toeto

Still need to decide if i'll spoiler myself or not when the release is there.


----------



## Superpenguin

Toeto said:


> Still need to decide if i'll spoiler myself or not when the release is there.



I've been pondering that, and I finally decided...yes.
I figured we have already seen so many of the introductions snip-bits, so just the part on the train and chores won't really make a difference to me since I already know the main part of what happens in the beginning.


----------



## aniadrift

Villager Fan said:


> http://ebten.jp/eb/p/DS1212-m/flash/F_viewer_standard.htm
> 
> This one. Flip to page 41 and the blue section says something like "Write your villagers' names here".



How do you get to page 41? It only goes up to 17 for me.

edit: nevermind, I see how it works now. I hope there really are 12 villagers, that'd be a nice number. CF only had 10 though and the village in NL seems much smaller than the one in CF.


----------



## Winona

I wonder if they will do something about the _signs of the zodiac_. I'm born on the 23rd of September, therefore I'm a virgo. But in Animal Crossing, they always stated that I would be a libra (which normally starts on September 24). When I answered that I'm not a libra, the villager asked me to re-type my date of birth.
It felt like a vicious cirle. .__.'


----------



## JKDOS

Anna said:


> 11 days till release wooo



For North America, its 9 Days  As I heard We will be able to download it at 10:00 AM on November 7th do to different time zones between NA and JA


----------



## Klainette

Anna said:


> 11 days till release wooo



Huh? I thought that the game didn't come out until 2013?

((sorry if I'm a bit out of the loop))


----------



## Villager Fan

They are talking about in Japan.


----------



## JKDOS

Klainette said:


> Huh? I thought that the game didn't come out until 2013?
> ((sorry if I'm a bit out of the loop))





Villager Fan said:


> They are talking about in Japan.



Nonono. November 8th in Japan is November 7th in America!


EDIT:
So Americans can play, enjoy, and watch AC:NL on the 7th because in real time, we are behind Japan.


----------



## Klainette

@Villager Fan-Oh, thank you for clearing it up c:


----------



## Trakker

traceguy said:


> Nonono. November 8th in Japan is November 7th in America!
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> So Americans can play, enjoy, and watch AC:NL on the 7th because in real time, we are behind Japan.



Is this friggin true or am I as gullible as a dog(?)!!!!



Spoiler



Nah, I see what you did there


----------



## PapaNer

Trakker said:


> Is this friggin true or am I as gullible as a dog(?)!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I see what you did there



I'll clarify.  In Japan, AC:NL comes out on November 8th, but they are ahead of us, so the japanese release is on the 7th in America.  Some people here are buying the Japanese version (as well as a japanese 3ds) to play earlier than the US release, which was stated to be in "early 2013."  Hope this helps.

EDIT: Just read the spoiler.  Lol.


----------



## Ozzie

So I don't know if it was mentioned before but i noticed something in one of the trailers



Could this mean we can get contactlenses from Harriet?


----------



## Ozzie

Sorry doublepost not on purpose


----------



## Juicebox

Ozzie said:


> So I don't know if it was mentioned before but i noticed something in one of the trailers
> 
> View attachment 1819
> Could this mean we can get contactlenses from Harriet?


I didn't catch that. But it would make sense though, because where else would we get them?


----------



## Volvagia

Ozzie said:


> So I don't know if it was mentioned before but i noticed something in one of the trailers
> 
> View attachment 1819
> Could this mean we can get contactlenses from Harriet?



Good catch! It seems like the best guess, since there is a picture of an eye on the tiny sign.


----------



## SockHead

I dont know if anyone has posted these or not but yeah


----------



## Superpenguin

SockHead said:


> I dont know if anyone has posted these or not but yeah



Those are so cute, each season!
And there is an igloo! OMG! YES!

I love those Christmas Light archways and things, I am definitely putting them all over my town, that is just so awesome and I love that cowboy outfit and everything!

And Zipper T. Bunny, Blanca, tents, Jingles, Pascal, the gang's all here!

As well as satellite's oh lala


----------



## Superpenguin

Juicebox said:


> I didn't catch that. But it would make sense though, because where else would we get them?



Uhhh, they aren't even confirmed....
but yeah that might be contacts or just decor, we will have to wait a bit less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Klainette

Ozzie said:


> So I don't know if it was mentioned before but i noticed something in one of the trailers
> 
> View attachment 1819
> Could this mean we can get contactlenses from Harriet?



That would only make sense if the contact lenses change your eye color, and if that's the case that would be awesome  It would be nice to have an easy way to change your eye color like that.


----------



## W-indfall

This just occurred to me....
Where 
Is
Rover
?                    ?

     ?


----------



## Superpenguin

W-indfall said:


> This just occurred to me....
> Where
> Is
> Rover
> ?                    ?
> 
> ?


Hopefully not a major character.
I would rather have your animals greet you in the beginning like in GC then Rover.


----------



## W-indfall

Superpenguin said:


> Hopefully not a major character.
> I would rather have your animals greet you in the beginning like in GC then Rover.



I feel the same way as I enjoyed the start up system of the GC game, but it would be an odd break in tradition to see him just vanish.


----------



## Envy

SockHead said:


> I dont know if anyone has posted these or not but yeah



Outdoor Christmas objects! ^_^

I really hope we can decorate our houses with lights, but I'm not counting on that...


----------



## Superpenguin

Envy said:


> Outdoor Christmas objects! ^_^
> 
> I really hope we can decorate our houses with lights, but I'm not counting on that...


That girl is standing on a stool decorating a tree(But that's probably just for show)


----------



## Officer Berri

Those seasonal images are just too cute! I saw them earlier on a blog and totally forgot to come post them here. xD Glad someone beat me to it!


----------



## tsukune_713

SockHead said:


> I dont know if anyone has posted these or not but yeah


wow i really like that pic 
and it shows a lot of new things to put in our towns too


----------



## PapaNer

I'm so excited.  Bought a 3DSXL today so that I could have a big display


----------



## tsukune_713

PapaNer said:


> I'm so excited.  Bought a 3DSXL today so that I could have a big display



nice 
congrats


----------



## Jake

Ozzie said:


> So I don't know if it was mentioned before but i noticed something in one of the trailers
> 
> View attachment 1819
> Could this mean we can get contactlenses from Harriet?


Wow great catch. Then this is cool



SockHead said:


> I dont know if anyone has posted these or not but yeah


Ohh pretty


----------



## Juicebox

SockHead said:


> I dont know if anyone has posted these or not but yeah



So pretty! Small thing, but the girl decorating the Christmas tree has her eyelashes on top, when they're usually on the bottom. I think it's probably just a stylistic choice as opposed to a new face.


----------



## juliannan

i want it.


----------



## mattmagician

Funny you guys mentioned Rover yesterday. 
Today's first second twitter image:


----------



## Superpenguin

That's the second image, but still cool.

The first is buying a Frankenstein Hat from the Accessory Corner.


----------



## mattmagician

Superpenguin said:


> That's the second image, but still cool.
> 
> The first is buying a Frankenstein Hat from the Accessory Corner.


Thanks for pointing that out, didn't even notice. haha.


----------



## Superpenguin

no problem, I really love the inside of the train, I hated how dark it was in GC.


----------



## Officer Berri

Aww, no Joan sitting in the background? xD I always loved that about the train in Population Growing.


----------



## Ozzie

http://mynintendonews.com/2012/10/2...be-free-charging-for-it-would-be-unwholesome/

DLC will be free for AC:NL


----------



## Officer Berri

Hooray! They share my opinion on DLC for games like Animal Crossing!

Nintendo I love you. :3


----------



## 18pokemon

Ozzie said:


> http://mynintendonews.com/2012/10/2...be-free-charging-for-it-would-be-unwholesome/
> 
> DLC will be free for AC:NL



wow that's great. I loved city folk because nintendo still adds free DLC today! so hopefly they will add more for the years to come. Maybe until the end of the 3ds lifespan.


----------



## Anna

Oh arriving on the train with Rover :3


----------



## Harrie

Juicebox said:


> So pretty! Small thing, but the girl decorating the Christmas tree has her eyelashes on top, when they're usually on the bottom. I think it's probably just a stylistic choice as opposed to a new face.



No no! That is a new face! Look at option ten:


----------



## PapaNer

Ozzie said:


> http://mynintendonews.com/2012/10/2...be-free-charging-for-it-would-be-unwholesome/
> 
> DLC will be free for AC:NL



I'm glad Nintendo isn't trying to wring money out of us bit by bit.  I love this company.


----------



## Juicebox

Ozzie said:


> http://mynintendonews.com/2012/10/2...be-free-charging-for-it-would-be-unwholesome/
> 
> DLC will be free for AC:NL


Yay!!! I'm glad because I have no money and I probably still won't have money when the game comes out!



Harrie said:


> No no! That is a new face! Look at option ten:



Dang. Seems a little lazy just to reverse the eyelashes, but I'll take it. I just hope that I don't get either of the eyelash faces, because those are my least favorite.


----------



## Dizzard

Ozzie said:


> http://mynintendonews.com/2012/10/2...be-free-charging-for-it-would-be-unwholesome/
> 
> DLC will be free for AC:NL



Hurrah! 

I do agree with him, whenever I think about dlc for animal crossing I get this horrid image of being nickel and dimed for every last chair, table and lamp. It feels like something that's the complete opposite of what Animal Crossing is about.

I wonder, do you think they might add villagers as dlc? It would be pretty cool if they started bringing back some old favourites from the gamecube game that they didn't make it into the finished product.

EDIT: Hang on, this article makes it sound like there won't be any DLC at all....not even free.

http://www.pocketgamer.co.uk/r/3DS/Animal+Crossing:+New+Leaf/news.asp?c=46146


----------



## Mairmalade

Ah this game is the perfect blend of what I liked in each of the Animal Crossing games. <3 They're really outdoing themselves. So happy to see that Rover has returned. I wonder if Rover will appear on start up as well? That'd be cool.


----------



## aniadrift

I really hope you don't have to have a conversation with Rover every time you visit one of your friend's towns like you did on ACGC.


----------



## Feraligator

The seasons picture is heart-warming, especially Winter.
I mean, look at those Christmas decorations!


----------



## PapaNer

What do you guys think of the Oct. 30 trailer?  Best trailer ever or best trailer ever?


----------



## Toeto

PapaNer said:


> What do you guys think of the Oct. 30 trailer?  Best trailer ever or best trailer ever?



I don't see why that trailer is that special.


----------



## 18pokemon

PapaNer said:


> What do you guys think of the Oct. 30 trailer?  Best trailer ever or best trailer ever?



I don't see why you think it's the best trailer ever. I mean, 95% of what was in that trailer was stuff we already saw. and what we haven't seen yet that was new was very minor. I think your judgement of what makes a trailer is off. for those who haven't seen it, hears a link:




Ok, that wasn't funny. here is the real video:


----------



## Feraligator

The music from 0:00 - 0:06 is gorgeous. 
I think it's 8:00 AM because on the presentation, that music is in the background before the 9:00 AM music shows up.
But I don't know yet.


----------



## LemonCupcake

Hey,did anyone see the new twitters about the mushroom season and halloween?
What do you think?


----------



## Officer Berri

I love hunting for mushrooms. This year was the first time I managed to take part in the event in Animal Crossing on the GameCube. When I was a child my dad would take me and my brother out to hunt for mushrooms around the area I live in. Having the ability to do this in Animal Crossing makes me really happy and it feels really nostalgic.


----------



## PapaNer

Honestly, one of my favorite parts of the game is the museum.  We got to see the new aquarium, and it was pretty awesome.  I am liking each trailer more than the last.  It showed new fish, masks and more things to build as mayor.  I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Superpenguin

Remember that the fish tank shown is only the ocean fish tank, there are still the river fish tanks.


----------



## Officer Berri

I'm excited to see more of the museum. Have we even seen the bug section yet? I can't remember.


----------



## Superpenguin

We haven't seen the bug of fossil sections yet.


----------



## PapaNer

I can't wait to see a fish list!


----------



## XenoVII

All I can say is one thing from that trailer: I WANT THAT GONG! And I really hope that they keep the Cherry Blossoms in North America and Europe as well as all landmarks and holidays.


----------



## tsukune_713

XenoVII said:


> All I can say is one thing from that trailer: I WANT THAT GONG! And I really hope that they keep the Cherry Blossoms in North America and Europe as well as all landmarks and holidays.



i want that gong too ^.^
its one of my favorite things that we can decorate our town with so far ^.^


----------



## Viriel

Yeah it's quite beautiful, but i rather prefer the pic-nic set and the fountain


----------



## Jake




----------



## BellGreen

Jake. said:


>



Thanks so much! I'm assuming the ones at the ends are wilted besides the bushes?


----------



## Jake

BellBringerGreen said:


> Thanks so much! I'm assuming the ones at the ends are wilted besides the bushes?



bushes are at the bottom, the end 4 in the top 4 rows that are grey are the wilted ones

also I didn't make this i just went onto the AC3DS wiki ('cause I like to see what bull**** they make up - and lol they think that new island cherry Lychee thing are just cherries LOL) anyway I just found they had a collection of the plants so far so I just copied and shrunk it

lol they still have that the axe hasn't been confirmed "evidence of an axe can be seen" lol the axe has been physically seen and chopped trees down.
that kiddies is why you only use the wiki for the lols, and it's so outdated, they say "Cosmos may return or be replaced by a new flower" ok thats enough for now bye


----------



## tsukune_713

Jake. said:


> bushes are at the bottom, the end 4 in the top 4 rows that are grey are the wilted ones
> 
> also I didn't make this i just went onto the AC3DS wiki ('cause I like to see what bull**** they make up - and lol they think that new island cherry Lychee thing are just cherries LOL) anyway I just found they had a collection of the plants so far so I just copied and shrunk it
> 
> lol they still have that the axe hasn't been confirmed "evidence of an axe can be seen" lol the axe has been physically seen and chopped trees down.
> that kiddies is why you only use the wiki for the lols, and it's so outdated, they say "Cosmos may return or be replaced by a new flower" ok thats enough for now bye



lol its nice to see some of the flowers at least XD
and i know they didnt get all the bushes at least since theres the orange flowered ones in one of the new videos
though its funny to see what they think XD


----------



## Jake

there you go yolos finally updated the logo on the op


----------



## Ozzie

Jake. said:


>



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ation-Thread&p=1264184&viewfull=1#post1264184

hmm thats actually my compilation, i even have an updated one on my other laptop but since no one really noted my post i didn't show my update here..


----------



## JKDOS

Has it been confirmed how many rooms total can be in your house? Room placement looks pretty odd in this video

Skip to 0:49 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=895koqZvihI


----------



## Superpenguin

traceguy said:


> Has it been confirmed how many rooms total can be in your house? Room placement looks pretty odd in this video
> 
> Skip to 0:49 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=895koqZvihI


we know there is a first floor, second floor, and basement, and then I think there are three rooms stretching off from the first floor which have all been confirmed from a translation of speaking to Nook at the housing agency when you are ready to expand your house, he asks you which expansion you want.

I agree it looks strange, but it really doesn't bug me, and that might just be the angle it is at that makes it look weird, remember it's a 360 camera.


----------



## JKDOS

Yeah Maybe it's just the angle.


----------



## tsukune_713

Ozzie said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ation-Thread&p=1264184&viewfull=1#post1264184
> 
> hmm thats actually my compilation, i even have an updated one on my other laptop but since no one really noted my post i didn't show my update here..



i did though lol XD


----------



## Ozzie

tsukune_713 said:


> i did though lol XD



oh yeah you're right  but you were the only one.. i can post the updated one next week though..


----------



## tsukune_713

Ozzie said:


> oh yeah you're right  but you were the only one.. i can post the updated one next week though..



lol id like that if you could ^.^


----------



## Villager Fan

An official list of fish, bugs, and dive stuff have been revealed.

http://running-translations.blogspot.com/2012/11/bugsfishdive-list.html


----------



## tsukune_713

Villager Fan said:


> An official list of fish, bugs, and dive stuff have been revealed.
> 
> http://running-translations.blogspot.com/2012/11/bugsfishdive-list.html



thanks for showing this ^.^
is it just me or does it look like there might be less bugs?


----------



## Juicebox

Sweet! I'm really glad that they added crabs, and I'm excited to go treasure diving. I'm a little disappointed that there weren't too many bugs added because I was hoping they would add more for us to catch in winter, but I'm not complaining. With the island and all, bug catching all seasons won't be an issue. Plus, with all these new critters to catch, what's there to be upset about?


----------



## tsukune_713

Juicebox said:


> Sweet! I'm really glad that they added crabs, and I'm excited to go treasure diving. I'm a little disappointed that there weren't too many bugs added because I was hoping they would add more for us to catch in winter, but I'm not complaining. With the island and all, bug catching all seasons won't be an issue. Plus, with all these new critters to catch, what's there to be upset about?



yeah thats true ^.^
all around theres a ton of stuff added ^.^
though i wouldnt mind them have adding more bugs since i really like bug hunting XD
theres treasure that we can dive for?


----------



## Ozzie

All the flowers i have seen, sorry for bad quality but it's the best i could find^^




Plus all the fruits





Is it confirmed that there won't be more bugs/fish??
Maybe after we have caught them all once there will be others that were locked before? or dlc?


----------



## Juicebox

Ozzie said:


> All the flowers i have seen, sorry for bad quality but it's the best i could find^^
> 
> View attachment 1854
> 
> 
> Plus all the fruits
> 
> View attachment 1855
> 
> 
> 
> Is it confirmed that there won't be more bugs/fish??
> Maybe after we have caught them all once there will be others that were locked before? or dlc?



They've added more, just not a ton. Which is fine, since the catalog is getting pretty big anyways.


----------



## tsukune_713

Ozzie said:


> All the flowers i have seen, sorry for bad quality but it's the best i could find^^
> 
> View attachment 1854
> 
> 
> Plus all the fruits
> 
> View attachment 1855
> 
> 
> 
> Is it confirmed that there won't be more bugs/fish??
> Maybe after we have caught them all once there will be others that were locked before? or dlc?



awesome thank you ^.^
whered you see the persimmons on the tree? (i dont remember seeing them in the tree yet XD)
no there is more bugs and fish, theres not too many new bugs but theres a lot of new fish and stuff to dive for


----------



## PapaNer

Thanks for those pics!


----------



## Ozzie

tsukune_713 said:


> awesome thank you ^.^
> whered you see the persimmons on the tree? (i dont remember seeing them in the tree yet XD)
> no there is more bugs and fish, theres not too many new bugs but theres a lot of new fish and stuff to dive for



in the japanese nd from october 25th
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ndo-Directs-at-4AM-and-7AM-PST-(October-25th)
at 00:16, only short to see^^


----------



## tsukune_713

Ozzie said:


> in the japanese nd from october 25th
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ndo-Directs-at-4AM-and-7AM-PST-(October-25th)
> at 00:16, only short to see^^



now i see it thank you ^.^


----------



## Superpenguin

Ozzie said:


> Is it confirmed that there won't be more bugs/fish??
> Maybe after we have caught them all once there will be others that were locked before? or dlc?



That's all the bugs and fish, personally there were more than I thought, sorta bummed they have yet to add worms though.

LC bugs/fish is a bad idea though, not everyone has access to WiFi which is needed for DLC items so not everyone would get the chance to complete their collections, and locking fish/bugs is just pointless, why would you need to lock them? Some are rarer then others, and some appear only during certain months.


----------



## Ozzie

okay, the list seemed smaller to me than it actually is..
are all bugs and fishes from previous games returning? i only know the German names so i can't quickly compare^^


----------



## Superpenguin

Ozzie said:


> okay, the list seemed smaller to me than it actually is..
> are all bugs and fishes from previous games returning? i only know the German names so i can't quickly compare^^


It seems like it yes, I don't think I saw the squid though, but there are 2-3 for each section that couldn't be indentified.

Octopus has moved to a diving thing object though. But everything seems to be back from what was in City Folk, cause of course the "Big Bass, Small Bass, Bass" won't return from GameCube.


----------



## MattVariety

Jake. said:


> that kiddies is why you only use the wiki for the lols



I'd say the reason the wiki has such a poor source of up to date info is because the Animal Crossing community in a whole is a shoddy one.


----------



## SockHead

omg


----------



## MattVariety

We've seen that already.


----------



## SockHead

MattVariety said:


> We've seen that already.



WHATEVER I HAVEN'T I WANNA BE FRANKENSTEIN


----------



## MattVariety

Then it's not new information, and, thus, doesn't go in this thread. Especially when we've seen it a hundred times already.


----------



## Jeremy

MattVariety said:


> Then it's not new information, and, thus, doesn't go in this thread. Especially when we've seen it a hundred times already.



Easy does it there.


----------



## MattVariety

Jeremy said:


> Easy does it there.



Hey, listen, I'm trying to ensure that this thread doesn't turn into just where random members strew away their clusters of old information. After all, it's inevitable that non forum goers are going to come here for info anyway, so, if anything, organization is key.


----------



## SockHead

MattVariety said:


> Hey, listen, I'm trying to ensure that this thread doesn't turn into just where *random members* strew away their clusters of old information.



im a MOD


----------



## MattVariety

SockHead said:


> im a MOD



Yeah, I think we all know that by now. Simply because you're a mod doesn't exempt you from the fact that it's irresponsible to spam like such.


----------



## Superpenguin

MattVariety said:


> I'd say the reason the wiki has such a poor source of up to date info is because the Animal Crossing community in a whole is a shoddy one.



It's outdated cause it's being neglected, a wiki can be edited by anyone, so if you are seriously bothered by it, go fix it up.


----------



## Superpenguin

SockHead said:


> omg



That's what I thought when I saw that picture, I am so glad they have that hat, though the eyes look a bit weird to me.


----------



## Jeremy

MattVariety said:


> Yeah, I think we all know that by now. Simply because you're a mod doesn't exempt you from the fact that it's irresponsible to spam like such.



It's impossible to know everything new that comes out.  Don't take it so seriously.


----------



## Pickles

SockHead said:


> omg



I haven't seen this yet, so it's new to me! And I stalk AC info like crazy. LOL Thank you!


----------



## BellGreen

MattVariety said:


> Yeah, I think we all know that by now. Simply because you're a mod doesn't exempt you from the fact that it's irresponsible to spam like such.



Umm, seriously? You gotta lay off a bit. YOUR the spamming one, saying that Sock (one of the GREATEST AND COOLEST mods ever) is irresponsible. I think members here are actually contributing instead of spamming. I dont know though, I'm just saying.


----------



## Trakker

Will AC:NL have customizable popcorn for the occasional forum drama? I would tots pay for that.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

I don't see how posting an image that has never been posted anywhere on this forum before is being seen as "spam". Lots of people don't read the Animal Crossing twitter, so it is considered new information for them. It is in no way spam. -__-


----------



## SockHead

Alright guys it's all good, lets get back on topic.


----------



## MattVariety

Jeremy said:


> It's impossible to know everything new that comes out.  Don't take it so seriously.



That doesn't lay off my point, though, the fact that this is supposed to be a thread that provides information to both members and guests. Just posting things over and over again that have already been posted several times is irritating, and isn't constructive whatsoever.

Besides, the reason I'm doing this in particular is because I'm honestly tired of the posts Sockhead has been making ever since he's been turned into a moderator. It seems as if he less of doing his job but more of rather posting illogical three word statements like "lolz im a moD!". If I'd go even further, it almost appears that Sockhead has become a moderator only for the sake of being called one rather than actually being a contribution to the site. I could be wrong.

Call me one to not judge, but as a member of the site, I'm fairly certain I have the right to critizise the current moderation occurring on these forums.



BellBringerGreen said:


> Umm, seriously? You gotta lay off a bit. YOUR the spamming one, saying that Sock (one of the GREATEST AND COOLEST mods ever) is irresponsible. I think members here are actually contributing instead of spamming. I dont know though, I'm just saying.



I don't think you understand what spamming is, per say. Spamming is making short (or sometimes long), illogical statements that don't have anything to do with the matter in hand. I, on the other hand, am making constructive criticism on to why I think think the statements Sock is saying is not contributing, and, therefore, spam. Shouldn't be too difficult to understand.


----------



## Juicebox

SockHead said:


> omg



Haven't seen that before. More costumes are always welcome I suppose. News has been a little slow for the past couple of days, so it's nice to have some posts that have been overlooked revisited. However in four days, slow news will cease and a whole flood of information will come!


----------



## Superpenguin

MattVariety said:


> That doesn't lay off my point, though, the fact that this is supposed to be a thread that provides information to both members and guests. Just posting things over and over again that have already been posted several times is irritating, and isn't constructive whatsoever.
> 
> Besides, the reason I'm doing this in particular is because I'm honestly tired of the posts Sockhead has been making ever since he's been turned into a moderator. It seems as if he less of doing his job but more of rather posting illogical three word statements like "lolz im a moD!". If I'd go even further, it almost appears that Sockhead has become a moderator only for the sake of being called one rather than actually being a contribution to the site. I could be wrong.
> 
> Call me one to not judge, but as a member of the site, I'm fairly certain I have the right to critizise the current moderation occurring on these forums.



Well we don't really post pictures on the tweets cause most of us really assume people realize the rhythm is two every day except on weekends, so it is nice to see it being brought up.


----------



## BellGreen

If you are tired of his posts, just IGNORE them! Isn't it obvious? 

Spamming is also Stupid Pointless Annoying Messages. They arent always short. They can be long, like what you just said. It doesnt relate to ANYTHING with ACNL.


ON TOPIC:
Hopefully we can get more customization, I hope we have more town decor than the ones shown in the Directs.


----------



## Caius




----------



## SockHead

MattVariety said:


> The reason I'm doing this in particular is because I'm honestly tired of the posts Sockhead has been making ever since he's been turned into a moderator. It seems as if he less of doing his job but more of rather posting illogical three word statements like "lolz im a moD!". If I'd go even further, it almost appears that Sockhead has become a moderator only for the sake of being called one rather than actually being a contribution to the site. I could be wrong.
> 
> Call me one to not judge, but as a member of the site, I'm fairly certain I have the right to critizise the current moderation occurring on these forums.



You have every right to criticize me, and that's okay. I'm all ears! But when you say I'm posting nothing but illiterate nonsense, I fear you're not venturing out further than Brewster's Cafe, in which the description is "Anything goes, so have fun here!". Yeah what I post sometimes can be illogical, but it's only for the sake of comedy. (And because I find myself hilarious) And sure, you don't have to like it! THAT'S COOL! But don't bring my moderator title into this. I am the same person I was when I joined this site in 2008. No title will change who I am.

Like me or don't like me, I'm just being myself. If you don't like that, then don't don't waste your valuable time reading my "lolz im a moD" thread.


----------



## PapaNer

SockHead said:


> You have the right to criticize me, and that's okay. I'm all ears! But when you say I'm posting nothing illiterate nonsense, I fear you're not venturing out further than Brewster's Cafe, in which the description is "Anything goes, so have fun here!". Yeah what I post sometimes can be illogical, but it's only for the sake of comedy. (And because I find myself hilarious) And sure, you don't have to like it! THAT'S COOL! But don't bring my moderator title into this. I am the same person I was when I joined this site in 2008. No title will change who I am.
> 
> Like me or don't like me, I'm just being myself. If you don't like that, then don't don't waste your valuable time reading my "lolz im a moD" thread.



There are no like buttons I'm aware of.  I like this.  Good Job.


----------



## Tammyface

....Well that whole episode was awkward!


----------



## Jake

it doens't matter whether info is new or not.

this thread doens't say anything about only posting 'new' info, and if the mods tell you to calm down, then calm yo ****, listen to them. then you let the thread spam for another 2 pages when you said you didn't want the thread cluttered with random ****. end of story you're wrong.

now back onto that list posted of those items

Red back spiders... That's mean like asdfd I am pissed off by that right now but in 10 seconds i wont give 2 ****s they added them to the game lol..

I don't see many new bugs or fish though, could someone make a list of new fish and bugs?


----------



## Viriel

Check this out Jake, it has been posted on another thread
http://running-translations.blogspot.fr/2012/11/bugsfishdive-list.html?m=1


----------



## Jake

Ya I saw that I saw a few I hadn't seen before, googled some

Oarfish that **** ****ing creepy


----------



## tsukune_713

Jake. said:


> it doens't matter whether info is new or not.
> 
> this thread doens't say anything about only posting 'new' info, and if the mods tell you to calm down, then calm yo ****, listen to them. then you let the thread spam for another 2 pages when you said you didn't want the thread cluttered with random ****. end of story you're wrong.
> 
> now back onto that list posted of those items
> 
> Red back spiders... That's mean like asdfd I am pissed off by that right now but in 10 seconds i wont give 2 ****s they added them to the game lol..
> 
> I don't see many new bugs or fish though, could someone make a list of new fish and bugs?



lol why is it mean?
yeah there doesnt seem too much new bugs and fish, though there is all the new things we have to dive for


----------



## SockHead

check it out


----------



## Jackk

really wanna know what that purple ball thing is

edit: I know what it is, lool the dream place, I thoug it was an icon for the door behind the bin (


----------



## Officer Berri

Redback spiders? I've never heard of such a thing! Allow me to access Wikipedia~ *five seconds later* NO GOD WHY. That might be WORSE than the Tarantula for me! Ahhhhhhh no why.

Calming down...

At first I thought that pinkish colored orb on the screen shot was a super simplified stylized rose.


----------



## SockHead

new hamster neighbor named jimmy?


----------



## Ozzie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mehDATBhD4A&feature=player_embedded
Korean Nintendo Direct with some AC footage
Nothing new that i have noticed though
but nice nonetheless


----------



## Dizzard

Does the layout of the shopping area vary or is it going to be the same for everyone?


----------



## Superpenguin

Dizzard said:


> Does the layout of the shopping area vary or is it going to be the same for everyone?



the museum will vary on the left or right depending what side your beach is on, as the bench will have to be on the side with the beach, the museum on the other.

All other shops will remain in the same spot, however you do get the choice of whether or not you want to do the community project to get the building, but it's basic shape will still be there no matter what, it will just look run-down until you do the community project,


----------



## Stevey Queen

SockHead said:


> new hamster neighbor named jimmy?



Jimmy's a cutie, but Jimmy needs a cuter name.


----------



## Jake

Dizzard said:


> Does the layout of the shopping area vary or is it going to be the same for everyone?



I'm pretty sure it's the same for everyone but the museum can be on the right or left side


----------



## Pickles

Lovemcqueen said:


> Jimmy's a cutie, but Jimmy needs a cuter name.



I agree on the name AND the cutie!  Love this little guy!


----------



## Jake

I don't know why everyone's complaining about the name Jimmy... I like it


----------



## Stevey Queen

Pickles said:


> I agree on the name AND the cutie!  Love this little guy!



I think Jimmy is just too plain for an adorable little hamster like him. Jimmy is starting to grow on me though..


----------



## Tammyface

Viriel said:


> Check this out Jake, it has been posted on another thread
> http://running-translations.blogspot.fr/2012/11/bugsfishdive-list.html?m=1


Sorry for going back 2 pages xD But I googled a lot of the new fish names here and they're HUGE! So excited to have more big fish, it's always exciting to see a giant shadow


----------



## tsukune_713

Tammyface said:


> Sorry for going back 2 pages xD But I googled a lot of the new fish names here and they're HUGE! So excited to have more big fish, it's always exciting to see a giant shadow



yeah they are ^.^
like the oarfish can get to 17 meters long (56 feet) o.0 XD
thats super big XD
and the whale shark too XD


----------



## Mairmalade

tsukune_713 said:


> yeah they are ^.^
> like the oarfish can get to 17 meters long (56 feet) o.0 XD
> thats super big XD
> and the whale shark too XD



The whale shark creeps me out


----------



## SockHead

not sure if this is new or not but maybe there are some neighbors we haven't seen yet


----------



## tsukune_713

SockHead said:


> not sure if this is new or not but maybe there are some neighbors we haven't seen yet



awesome ^.^
i dont mind any villager so far but that ugly blue cow
please, please let me get other villagers than that blue cow, i dont want to have to nearly kill her with my net to get her to move XD


----------



## Jake

Dont think I've seen that before. I think there may be some new villagers on that too


----------



## Juicebox

Am I the only one who finds the white ostrich adorable?


----------



## Elijo

Can't wait for this game to release in japan! Not far now.


----------



## PapaNer

I hope they named the blue cow "Nikki Minaj."


----------



## Justin

I am so jealous of this man:


----------



## Animal Crossing jump out

omg the box looks better than i thought


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> I am so jealous of this man:




thats me plz don't post pics of me without my permission thats violation.


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> thats me plz don't post pics of me without my permission thats violation.



I'll post what I said on another forum:



> I have mixed feelings about this. Half of me wants to celebrate that the game I've been waiting three years for is finally released... The other half of me wants to strangle this man for having it when I don't.


----------



## Superpenguin

The new tweets show you placing a spot for your new neighbor to move in, and cutting a tree down, but the rings of the tree stump are heart shaped!


----------



## Feraligator

Wow, people have the game already? I'm full of envy now.


----------



## Juicebox

I want to rob you. Post stuff as soon as possible if you would like to keep your precious game and 3DS  (jk)


----------



## Ozzie

http://i.imgur.com/J1tyi.jpg

there are a few screenshots i have seen, here is one
notice the bird on the board


----------



## Superpenguin

That's only one screenshot, and we already knew about the bird, it's to show a new message has been posted.
Glad to know people are playing though.


----------



## Ozzie

I didn't know that it would be an owl at night.. i only knew that yellow bird from AC:CF

http://log.shipweb.jp/?mode=datview&board_name=handygame&thread_key=1352191338&thread_id=658594
here are a few other screenshots to find... but nothing new to me so i thought it would be pointless to show these screenshots


----------



## Superpenguin

No there were some good ones...
There showed the blue alpaca sleeping with his head on the counter(cause it is 1 am afterall in Japan)
and it showed the boy's face/hair styles in the beginning(not the one we've already seen, but one with the actually full character stepping out of the station)


----------



## Ozzie

I didn't say there were no good ones.. i haven't even seen all of them..


----------



## Superpenguin

Here is the persons map, it is only in the very beginning, so you can see how empty it is....


Spoiler


----------



## Mint

Ozzie said:


> I didn't know that it would be an owl at night.. i only knew that yellow bird from AC:CF
> 
> http://log.shipweb.jp/?mode=datview&board_name=handygame&thread_key=1352191338&thread_id=658594
> here are a few other screenshots to find... but nothing new to me so i thought it would be pointless to show these screenshots



Some of the posts on that page seem to be discussing which answers get you what face. 

From google translate:


Spoiler






> Chara man
> never went'm secret →! → Medicalーoutcome! 1 face
> 2 face Find from this → moving us → I've never said
> 3 face I think so → moving us → Ya do not remember
> 4 face → ding-dong secret → secret
> 5 Ya do not remember do not know → → I face going to the
> Us → secret 6 face is often said → moving
> never said had not thought → move → 7 face
> 8 face not so much → moving us → Ya do not remember
> 9 face I feel like that → you Ya do not remember do not know → is
> secret ! → secret! → 10 face ... Not bad
> 11 face serious pretty → moving us → secret
> 12've never say face ... what a barre → secret → Chara woman one face I think I do not know → never went that's the case → never went → 2 → face now moving 択目face one → 4 →択目択目one three five one face択目択目two → two →択目6 face I think that's the case I do not remember moving → → →択目択目one two → 8択目face two face nine択目択目two → two


----------



## Mairmalade

Seeing a blank map is so exciting to me.  Having that empty, blank slate and watching it grow as a lot is added...feels great <3


----------



## Superpenguin

And you can see the tree isn't there yet, but you can see where it will go, that's really neat.

I just hope that eventually they make a map that changes with the seasons.


----------



## LaughingDingo

Superpenguin said:


> And you can see the tree isn't there yet, but you can see where it will go, that's really neat.
> 
> I just hope that eventually they make a map that changes with the seasons.



Why would the layout of the ground suddenly change with the season? That doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Villager Fan

https://twitter.com/i/#!/darunemuuuuuu/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com%2Fv8ylsWz8

This guy has various pictures of the faces, but it also shows some in-game photos of villagers including Del, Rizzo, Savannah, Yuka, some new hamsters, Genji, and others I can hardly recognize. There what appears to be a green alligator, but I can't tell of it's new, or if it's Boots.


----------



## Superpenguin

Villager Fan said:


> https://twitter.com/i/#!/darunemuuuuuu/media/slideshow?url=pic.twitter.com%2Fv8ylsWz8
> 
> This guy has various pictures of the faces, but it also shows some in-game photos of villagers including Del, Rizzo, Savannah, Yuka, some new hamsters, Genji, and others I can hardly recognize. There what appears to be a green alligator, but I can't tell of it's new, or if it's Boots.



The guy said that the moment he entered Del's house, Del greeted him, maybe that's just because it's the first time meeting Del or maybe they will always do that.


----------



## Dizzard

Sumwheat (popular translator of japanese) over at animal crossing community said that we'll be shown what our town looks like from the very start (I'm guessing at some early point when you're talking to Rover) and not only that but we'll be able to choose from three town layouts.

Also seeing that latest town map picture has confirmed what I've been thinking for a while, I want a town with the ocean on the right.


----------



## Superpenguin

Yeah I meant to include that with the picture of the town I recently posted, but I forgot to. It is when you are talking to Rover, he asks you which of the three towns you are moving to.


----------



## Juicebox

(The fourth face looks like Justin Beiber)

But anyways, that's good about being able to pick the layout. It will make planning my town decor so much easier!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah I meant to include that with the picture of the town I recently posted, but I forgot to. It is when you are talking to Rover, he asks you which of the three towns you are moving to.



That's really neat!


----------



## Superpenguin

I just want to warn everyone about going on that site that ozzie posted, it's great for info.
But some people are posting links to pictures saying they are AC:NL, when they are really completely disgusting, and potentially virus causing.


----------



## Juicebox

Superpenguin said:


> I just want to warn everyone about going on that site that ozzie posted, it's great for info.
> But some people are posting links to pictures saying they are AC:NL, when they are really completely disgusting, and potentially virus causing.



Thanks for the heads up. I'll be sure to not click on any suspicious links.


----------



## Superpenguin

It's best to just wait until tomorrow when videos start popping up.
But one of those 'links' did say the island was a community project(like to get Kapp'n's boat) but since that was one of those 'links' I am not sure.

Someone posted and yes, it is a community project to access the island, that is okay with me.


----------



## PapaNer

Superpenguin said:


> It's best to just wait until tomorrow when videos start popping up.
> But one of those 'links' did say the island was a community project(like to get Kapp'n's boat) but since that was one of those 'links' I am not sure.
> 
> Someone posted and yes, it is a community project to access the island, that is okay with me.



That's so neat.  I am so excited to play this game


----------



## Superpenguin

Okay, I will just put the rest of the info I find in spoilers so if you don't want to "spoil" yourself you don't have to.



Spoiler



-Shizu gives you 3 foreign fruits(sorta makes sense since there are so many new fruits)
-To upgrade from a tent to a house it is 10k bells
- begin with 5 residents
-you get to pick from 3 maps if you don't like the first


----------



## Juicebox

That's sweet! And that isn't too much. I could make that in a day.


----------



## Superpenguin

Yup, it is pretty cheap, but I guess it has to be with all the new stuff to buy.

Oh, and people are beginning to use the in-game camera to take pictures, so they will be clearer now, just who's got the time to put down the game and take out the SD card to upload pictures right now? xD


----------



## Juicebox

I'm going to be checking this thread constantly for the next couple of days I bet.


----------



## Dizzard

Somehow I thought the new information would be flowing more than it is. 

I guess that's a good thing really, I'll get nothing done if an animal crossing news storm occurs.


----------



## Superpenguin

It doesn't officially release until tomorrow, only a few people that are Japanese got it early and it is only 5 am in Japan so yeah....


----------



## Juicebox

Plus, most people are so caught up in the game they probably aren't focused on getting screenshots and updating. Once more people get the game, this thread is going to be packed.


----------



## 18pokemon

If anyone is interested, I found this unboxing:


----------



## JCnator

And then, more details suddenly rised, after some people got the game before its launch date. Since I'm too lazy rewriting that, I might as well copy and paste what I wrote on AXA Forums about that.




			
				TheBigJC7777777 said:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sumwheat from ACC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +You will be able to check out the village map before you arrive
> (They will show you about 3 other maps that you can choose from if you don't like the first)
> +Besides your village's local fruit, you can get 3 different fruits from Shizue
> +Will start with 5 villagers
> +Can save up to 10 designs
> +Symbol tree will always be set in the village plaza (white area on the map)
> +You can buy 1 fortune cookie a day
> +The down payment to get your house built is 10,000 bells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a face guide is up (at least, for the boys). [...]
Click to expand...


----------



## Superpenguin

We got that already, thanks though.


----------



## Dizzard

I'm guessing "symbol tree" just means the tree you plant at the start of the game?

The "symbol" part threw me a little bit.

I never assumed that tree wouldn't always be in the town center....


----------



## Superpenguin

Yes that's the tree, it can be anywhere in your map.
Of course not on the beach.


----------



## Ozzie

Interesting screenshots 



Spoiler



http://up3.viploader.net/game/src/vlgame058617.jpg
http://up3.viploader.net/game/src/vlgame058619.jpg
seems like villagers will actually be fishing


----------



## Superpenguin

Uh okay.....



Spoiler



Obviously a bee sting, but that deer is fishing, I know there are fishing tourneys but that can't be it?


----------



## Ozzie

Superpenguin said:


> Uh okay.....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously a bee sting, but that deer is fishing, I know there are fishing tourneys but that can't be it?





Spoiler



I wouldn't think so because it's 1 am


----------



## Superpenguin

Ozzie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't think so because it's 1 am





Spoiler



Oh yes that is odd, maybe now they will stop bugging us about finding them their key(which is back...sadly)


----------



## Mint

Yay. 


Spoiler: :)



I was hoping that villagers would be able to fish! It was weird to see them wandering around town with a fishing rod, but never try to catch any fish. I hope this means we will see them catching bugs as well.

The trees with the sky in the background look great as well. It creates a great atmosphere.

Much better than the old sky in WW (only AC game I have played so far. ^^; )


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> Yay.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :)
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping that villagers would be able to fish! It was weird to see them wandering around town with a fishing rod, but never try to catch any fish. I hope this means we will see them catching bugs as well.
> 
> The trees with the sky in the background look great as well. It creates a great atmosphere.
> 
> Much better than the old sky in WW (only AC game I have played so far. ^^; )





Spoiler



Actually, I don't think they'll catch anything, jsut having a fishing pole and have it cast in the lake but with no bobber, I wouldn't want them stealing my fish/bugs anyway.


----------



## Dizzard

LaughingDingo said:


> Why would the layout of the ground suddenly change with the season? That doesn't make much sense.



I think he may have meant that the colour of the ground on the map will change through the seasons. So that the town map will have white ground during winter instead of the usual green we have seen.

I'm not sure if this will be in the game though, most screenshots we have seen have been Autumn ones, so you would expect the ground in the maps to be green. I'll admit it'll be a bit jarring having a green map during winter.


----------



## Superpenguin

Dizzard said:


> I think he may have meant that the colour of the ground on the map will change through the seasons. So that the town map will have white ground during winter instead of the usual green we have seen.
> 
> I'm not sure if this will be in the game though, most screenshots we have seen have been Autumn ones, so you would expect the ground in the maps to be green. I'll admit it'll be a bit jarring having a green map during winter.



Yes that's what I meant, just a little thing to spruce things up, I know it's not added in AC:NL though sadly.


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I don't think they'll catch anything, jsut having a fishing pole and have it cast in the lake but with no bobber, I wouldn't want them stealing my fish/bugs anyway.





Spoiler



You're probably right. 
It's still a nice little feature and I'm glad it was implemented.


----------



## Juicebox

Spoiler



It's a feature that I've always really wanted. Little things like fishing will breath so much life into the villagers.


----------



## aniadrift

Shouldn't people kind of just _assume_ there are going to be spoilers in a thread like this, or put a spoiler tag on the thread itself?


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> Okay, I will just put the rest of the info I find in spoilers so if you don't want to "spoil" yourself you don't have to.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> -Shizu gives you 3 foreign fruits(sorta makes sense since there are so many new fruits)
> -To upgrade from a tent to a house it is 10k bells
> - begin with 5 residents
> -you get to pick from 3 maps if you don't like the first





18pokemon said:


> If anyone is interested, I found this unboxing:





thx these are sweet


----------



## Justin

Special promotional items coming to Japan. You get them by taking your 3DS to a 7/11 within the time periods stated. Kind of like Pokemon events I guess. Hopefully, they do this in the rest of the world when the game is here.


----------



## Jake

Today is 7/11 it must be a prophecy


----------



## Leon

Justin said:


> Special promotional items coming to Japan. You get them by taking your 3DS to a 7/11 within the time periods stated. Kind of like Pokemon events I guess. Hopefully, they do this in the rest of the world when the game is here.



Hahah that is so awesome! Maybe they'll get Maccas.


----------



## Superpenguin

Don't forget out about these two items as well.


----------



## Jake

I aint bringing my game into a store to get items >>


----------



## Superpenguin

If you had to play it in the store than no, but if not I'd walk in with my 3DS in my pocket.


----------



## Mint

The 7/11 items are neat. Too bad it's not a wifi event. :c

Confirming that if you get the digital copy of the game and copy the data over to another SD card you can have more than one town. I copied the data over before playing the game.


----------



## ac3ds

Can't believe this has finally been released, in japan anyway! Has anyone found any videos of it? all my hunting has found nothing!!


----------



## Juicebox

ac3ds said:


> Can't believe this has finally been released, in japan anyway! Has anyone found any videos of it? all my hunting has found nothing!!



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyJJS46jLA4


----------



## Mint

I have already found a gem and one of those deformed oranges, so it's possible to find these items very early.

I'm not sure what I should do with them though.


----------



## ac3ds

Thankyou JuiceBox!!! I shouldn't watch it but I can't help myself!


----------



## aniadrift

I saw a rock explode and become a gem. Do new rocks form now?


----------



## tsukune_713

Mint said:


> I have already found a gem and one of those deformed oranges, so it's possible to find these items very early.
> 
> I'm not sure what I should do with them though.



plant the orange ^.^


----------



## LaughingDingo

Agonizing through work til I can play..


----------



## Elena

Spoiler



http://nl.twitch.tv/zedamex


----------



## LemonCupcake

XD I'm so excited now!!!!Lucky Japanese people.......


----------



## Mint

I will plant the deformed orange. 

Also, when presents fly through your town, you can pop the balloons with your net.


----------



## Juicebox

Mint said:


> I will plant the deformed orange.
> 
> Also, when presents fly through your town, you can pop the balloons with your net.



That's cool. Is it like in the Gamecube version where the balloons can get stuck in trees?


----------



## Pickles

Mint said:


> I will plant the deformed orange.
> 
> Also, when presents fly through your town, you can pop the balloons with your net.



With your NET? Is the slingshot gone, I wonder?


----------



## Mint

I haven't seen any get stuck in trees yet. They fly by pretty low, so it could be possible.


----------



## PapaNer

All these people playing it now are making me so jealous!  Lol.  It looks so awesome!


----------



## Mint

Pickles said:


> With your NET? Is the slingshot gone, I wonder?


I didn't think the net would work, but it did.  My present almost landed in the ocean. :c

I've been time travelling to get a fishing rod, but the shop always has a net and a shovel in stock.  >__> I haven't seen a slingshot yet.
I think there was a slingshot shown in some of the previews we've seen, but I could be wrong.


----------



## tsukune_713

Mint said:


> I will plant the deformed orange.
> 
> Also, when presents fly through your town, you can pop the balloons with your net.



then you can have an army of deformed oranges XD
awesome ^.^
i saw a rock explode into a ruby XD
i hope that doesnt mean that the rock is gone for good, it would be bad if they never came back


----------



## Mint

I think the rocks that contain gems regenerate in different places. On my first day, I had two rocks next to each other and one had a gem in it. That rock has not appeared next to the other rock since then.

You also can't give gems to Blathers. They don't have a purpose in the museum.


----------



## tsukune_713

Mint said:


> I think the rocks that contain gems regenerate in different places. On my first day, I had two rocks next to each other and one had a gem in it. That rock has not appeared next to the other rock since then.
> 
> You also can't give gems to Blathers. They don't have a purpose in the museum.



thats good ^.^
so it sounds like if you memorize where your normal rocks are youll know which rock ha a gem then ^.^


----------



## Mint

Regarding houses:


Spoiler



Smoke comes from the chimneys of homes. So far I have seen smoke in the shape of circles and stars



Fortune cookie items:



Spoiler



I got a triforce! xD When I touch it, it breaks apart, plays music and then reforms. It floats in the air. 
I have also gotten a pink claw game.



Pictures:



Spoiler



My house: 



Spoiler







Map:


Spoiler


----------



## W-indfall

wow, u can pick up bee hives now. i wonder if they have a purpose other than selling them for $$$


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

If your looking for videos from the new game the keyword to type on youtube is とびだせ どうぶつの.


----------



## Juicebox

Mint said:


> Regarding houses:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke comes from the chimneys of homes. So far I have seen smoke in the shape of circles and stars
> 
> 
> 
> Fortune cookie items:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I got a triforce! xD When I touch it, it breaks apart, plays music and then reforms. It floats in the air.
> I have also gotten a pink claw game.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My house:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1874
> 
> 
> Map:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1875


I love your map! That's where I want my river to be! Thank you for showing this.


----------



## Officer Berri

Man all of this is just so exciting I might burst from anticipation!

;-; Game come out in America sooner!


----------



## LemonCupcake

Mint said:


> Regarding houses:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke comes from the chimneys of homes. So far I have seen smoke in the shape of circles and stars
> 
> 
> 
> Fortune cookie items:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I got a triforce! xD When I touch it, it breaks apart, plays music and then reforms. It floats in the air.
> I have also gotten a pink claw game.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My house:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1874
> 
> 
> Map:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1875


Thank you so much for all the information you've given us!


----------



## Mairmalade

Wow, Mint. You got really lucky with that map selection. Looks awesome.  In other news, three things I noticed recently while watching a stream (that I loveeee):



Spoiler



1) Animals leave footprints in the mud. Cute idea & looks great
2) They can shake trees : D
3) Adding conversation bubbles above the animals (or the animal and your friend's head) while they're chatting is a great little addition. They'll probably bring back the old reaction animations too I'd guess


----------



## Juicebox

Mairmalade said:


> Wow, Mint. You got really lucky with that map selection. Looks awesome.  In other news, three things I noticed recently while watching a stream (that I loveeee):
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Animals leave footprints in the mud. Cute idea & looks great
> 2) They can shake trees : D
> 3) Adding conversation bubbles above the animals (or the animal and your friend's head) while they're chatting is a great little addition. They'll probably bring back the old reaction animations too I'd guess





Spoiler



Improved villager reactions? I think yes. I love that they come visit you and you don't have to schedule it. Plus, it's great that they can follow you around. It actually feels like the animals are more than just pixels, they are actually doing things!


----------



## Mint

Juicebox said:


> I love your map! That's where I want my river to be! Thank you for showing this.




You're welcome.  It was hard to get a map that didn't split the beach up.


----------



## JKDOS

I'm still stuck on the job part... The secretary gave me letter paper. I figured I had to write a letter. I sent a letter to everyone in the town and I still haven't advanced


----------



## Superpenguin

Pickles said:


> With your NET? Is the slingshot gone, I wonder?



slingshots are in it, but Nooks Cranny DOES NOT sell them until it upgrades.


----------



## Mint

traceguy said:


> I'm still stuck on the job part... The secretary gave me letter paper. I figured I had to write a letter. I sent a letter to everyone in the town and I still haven't advanced



Have you tried going in your tent? She shows up there at some point.


----------



## Juicebox

Superpenguin said:


> slingshots are in it, but Nooks Cranny DOES not sell them until it upgrades.



What do they do? If you knock balloons down with a net, and Gulliver is no longer in a space ship, why would you need a slingshot?


----------



## Mint

I encountered a balloon a few moments ago that was too high for me to reach with the net. :c

Slingshots are still needed for some of them.


----------



## Mairmalade

Guessing you don't have a slingshot for sale first day? D:
edit: Oh that's right you won't be able to for awhile. That's unfortunate.


----------



## Juicebox

Alright, at least it still has a use. I'm glad you can at least pop some of them with the net, because I suck at the slingshot.


----------



## Superpenguin

Anyone try burying a shovel and digging it up for a golden shovel the next day(talking to the time travelers here).


----------



## Mint

I have buried at shovel, but haven't time travelled since burying it.

I buried a shovel, went forward a day and it isn't golden. I'm going to bury it and leave it there for a week or longer. 

Shizue...


Spoiler



Seems to have some kind of point system going. I have 34 points. She keeps mentioning 100 points. I'm assuming that once I hit 100 points I can finally start some community projects.


----------



## Superpenguin

Okay thank you oh an can you place bridges on the beach cause I have seen some maps with no way to get to some parts of the beach


----------



## Mint

I'm not sure about the bridges on the beach. I can't do any community project yet. :c I would think you can since I saw some coral sitting on the section of beach that I can't get to.

Went forward a day and there's some ground near my house that has been roped off with a sign in front of it. Not sure what that is.

I think it is safe to say that you will have at least one gem in your town each day.


----------



## Eps

Mint said:


> Went forward a day and there's some ground near my house that has been roped off with a sign in front of it. Not sure what that is.



From what I've seen its a new villager building a house in your town


----------



## Mint

Eps said:


> From what I've seen its a new villager building a house in your town



Oh. :c
Too bad I can't move their house. They're going to ruin the view.


----------



## Eps

Mint said:


> Oh. :c
> Too bad I can't move their house. They're going to ruin the view.



Whack em with a net until they move away . Also, can you evict people as a mayor? XD


----------



## JKDOS

Mint said:


> Have you tried going in your tent? She shows up there at some point.



Yeah, and no luck =/

Can't wait for Saratoga to get the game


----------



## Mint

Eps said:


> Whack em with a net until they move away . Also, can you evict people as a mayor? XD


I'm not sure. I can't do any mayoral duties yet. :c

I think I just saw a villager plant flowers. I was running while they were planting and ran right into the flowers.


----------



## Officer Berri

Wow, so the villagers do a lot more than just wander around now? This game is going to be sooooo amazing!

The villagers are gonna feel like real characters instead of decorations!


----------



## Juicebox

Mint said:


> I'm not sure. I can't do any mayoral duties yet. :c
> 
> I think I just saw a villager plant flowers. I was running while they were planting and ran right into the flowers.



I guess it's payback for all the times they've run through my flowers.


----------



## Mint

Selling mushrooms is a really good way of making money when you have no fishing rod. ._. I'm hoping the mushrooms are around all year and not only during Autumn.


----------



## monkE

Zedamex uploaded the first 20 minutes of gameplay from ACNL to YouTube after the livestream!


----------



## Feraligator

I have to play Wild World for the time being... 
How is the music? I want to know if it's better than the previous titles!

And I couldn't help but look at these spoilers because I can't resist.


----------



## Mairmalade

Hard to say if the music is 'better.' It does have a different tone to it I find -- more playful, really interesting arrangements. Fits very well with the style of the game.


----------



## Mint

Fortune cookies don't only give out furniture.  Some give out clothes.



Spoiler: Picture



This blue helmet...thing (Cooking Mama?) covers the character's entire head. 




The balloons you can hit with a net are balloons that are flying over the beach. You can reach them when standing on the edge of a cliff.


----------



## Officer Berri

Spoiler



That's Fi's (character from Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword) head! xD Oh my gosh. That's hilarious.


----------



## Mint

Officer Berri said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That's Fi's (character from Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword) head! xD Oh my gosh. That's hilarious.





Spoiler



I should google Skyward Sword so I can understand all of these references. ^^;



Second mortgage is paid off.


----------



## Mairmalade

How expensive have they been thus far?


----------



## Mint

Upgrading from the tent was 10,000 followed by 39,800.


----------



## Eps

Looks to be much more expensive this time around


----------



## 18pokemon

Ok, I really want to know if there's animal tracks. Dose anyone know??


----------



## Ozzie

Has anyone seen delicious apples? i have seen all delicious variant of the 'old' native fruits besides apples

and are the new fruits (lemons, persimmons etc) available as native fruits??


----------



## Mint

18pokemon said:


> Ok, I really want to know if there's animal tracks. Dose anyone know??



I've been running around and my grass still seems to be fine. It could be that I need to run around more.



> Has anyone seen delicious apples? i have seen all delicious variant of the 'old' native fruits besides apples
> 
> and are the new fruits (lemons, persimmons etc) available as native fruits??



I have oranges as my native fruit so I have no idea if the lemons, etc. can be native fruit or not.



My deformed orange tree has finished growing. I will post a picture of it in a moment. ^^


Spoiler: Picture


----------



## Officer Berri

I'd guess the 'tropical' type fruits like bananas, persimmons, and mangoes would be Island only fruits. I could see Lemons being a native fruit though.

But I don't know much about fruits besides them being delicious.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Mint said:


> I'm not sure about the bridges on the beach. I can't do any community project yet. :c I would think you can since I saw some coral sitting on the section of beach that I can't get to.
> 
> Went forward a day and there's some ground near my house that has been roped off with a sign in front of it. Not sure what that is.
> 
> I think it is safe to say that you will have at least one gem in your town each day.



You could try swimming there when you get your swim suit from the island.


----------



## Superpenguin

Can you guys like post pics of your house and villagers and stuff, preferably in-game pics. I am just dying here waiting for the livestream videos to get uploaded, since I missed like the last 2 hours last night.


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> Can you guys like post pics of your house and villagers and stuff, preferably in-game pics. I am just dying here waiting for the livestream videos to get uploaded, since I missed like the last 2 hours last night.



I can do that.  I'll go around and get some pictures now and have upload them sometime this evening.



> You could try swimming there when you get your swim suit from the island.


That's a good idea.  I'll try it once I get a swimsuit.


----------



## 18pokemon

Mint said:


> I have oranges as my native fruit so I have no idea if the lemons, etc. can be native fruit or not.
> 
> 
> 
> My deformed orange tree has finished growing. I will post a picture of it in a moment. ^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1878



What's the difference between normal and delicious fruits?


----------



## Mint

Delicious fruit sell for more. Instead of 100 bells they go for 600.
I'm not sure what else they're good for.


----------



## JKDOS

Just so others know: to take pictures in game press L+R together

Has anyone completed their job yet? I'm still stuck at the letter part


----------



## Mint

traceguy said:


> Just so others know: to take pictures in game press L+R together
> 
> Has anyone completed their job yet? I'm still stuck at the letter part



Shizue keeps going on about points and I haven't reached the max amount of points yet. :c So I guess not.

Thanks for the part about the pictures. No one wonder it wasn't working for me earlier, I wasn't pressing L and R together. ^^;

I finally got a fishing rod. -happydance-


The next mortgage is 98,000.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> I can do that.  I'll go around and get some pictures now and have upload them sometime this evening.



Thank you! So like can you not start a community project until after you are done working for Shizu, but you guys can't figure out who to end your work?


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> Thank you! So like can you not start a community project until after you are done working for Shizu, but you guys can't figure out who to end your work?



It seems that way. She keeps mentioning 100 points and I currently have 53 points. :c

Museum...


Spoiler



Villagers go into the museum and look at the exhibits


----------



## Juicebox

Mint said:


> It seems that way. She keeps mentioning 100 points and I currently have 53 points. :c
> 
> Museum...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Villagers go into the museum and look at the exhibits


Thank heavens! Finally someone will appreciate my hard work. It was always so depressing because no one was ever in there.


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh praise the stars! I will no longer be the museum's sole visitor!

This is wonderful!


----------



## X66x66

Does anyone have a list of outdoor furniture yet?


----------



## Mint

Redd...


Spoiler



There's an area in the museum for art pieces. Redd sells art, but you can only buy 1 piece from him. He has four in his tent on display.




Tortimer...


Spoiler



Is standing on my dock. I don't know what he wants. D: 

I went back to the dock. He's gone.



No outdoor furniture list yet. :c


If you are catching a fish and another one is near by when the fish on your lure starts spinning around, the second fish will disappear.


----------



## Bree

I don't understand, can you only have six characters for your and your town's name?
I would think there would be more since in previous games its always been eight. I don't have any names for under six characters


----------



## Officer Berri

Well this is the Japanese version. The characters are probably meant for Japanese characters. I'm pretty sure they wouldn't drop the character limit like that.


----------



## Ozzie

Finally found a pic with an delicious apple



Spoiler





All the fruit (we know so far)


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> It seems that way. She keeps mentioning 100 points and I currently have 53 points. :c
> 
> Museum...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Villagers go into the museum and look at the exhibits


Good luck getting points



Mint said:


> Redd...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> There's an area in the museum for art pieces. Redd sells art, but you can only buy 1 piece from him. He has four in his tent on display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tortimer...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Is standing on my dock. I don't know what he wants. D:
> 
> I went back to the dock. He's gone.
> 
> 
> 
> No outdoor furniture list yet. :c
> 
> 
> If you are catching a fish and another one is near by when the fish on your lure starts spinning around, the second fish will disappear.


Oh really, that stinks about Redd, only being able to buy one, better hope you get the real deal one then.
Oh I saw Tortimer in the Live stream yesterday, when they started up the game Shizu and Tortimer were shouting back to each other from like opposite sides of the room, and then the guy went to talk to Tortimer(no idea what he said, probably something about starting a community project for the island)



Bree said:


> I don't understand, can you only have six characters for your and your town's name?
> I would think there would be more since in previous games its always been eight. I don't have any names for under six characters


Japanese characters do not directly correspond with the number of English characters


----------



## Bree

Aha, wow. Do I feel dumb! I didn't even think of that, durhdurhdurhdurhhhh. Lolz thanks guys. I was legit worried.


----------



## ben12061

I watched one video of someone creating a town, and it appears they were given the option to tell Rover that the map he was showing them is incorrect, and he showed them a different one. I wonder, how many times can you "correct" Rover and try for a preferable layout?


----------



## Mint

Pictures!
I didn't get all of my villagers. Some of them are very good at hiding. >__>
I linked to it to prevent the picture from being too small.


Spoiler: horrible collage



http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v602/suneria/collage.png

The one with the squirrel, monkey and "campground" is actually the monkey's house.


----------



## Officer Berri

Hold up, yo.

...Was that a chair made of balloons. That looked like a chair made of balloons.


----------



## Mint

ben12061 said:


> I watched one video of someone creating a town, and it appears they were given the option to tell Rover that the map he was showing them is incorrect, and he showed them a different one. I wonder, how many times can you "correct" Rover and try for a preferable layout?




I was able to "correct" Rover multiple times to view the same three maps over and over before deciding.





			
				Officer Berri said:
			
		

> Hold up, yo.
> 
> ...Was that a chair made of balloons. That looked like a chair made of balloons.



I believe it is. :3 I have two balloon-chairs; one is a one seater, the other is a two-seater. They're sturdy enough to hold you when you sit on them.


----------



## Officer Berri

Those balloons must be made of magic to hold up the weight of a human being like that. xD


----------



## JKDOS

Have the Japs created a wiki yet? I seem to be stuck at the beginning of the game.


----------



## Mint

traceguy said:


> Have the Japs created a wiki yet? I seem to be stuck at the beginning of the game.



Shizue isn't mentioning points to you at all?
Did you talk to her when she is behind the counter and selected the first option?

What is it that you're stuck with? You mailed out the letters and Shizue isn't acknowledging it?


----------



## Pickles

Ok, so I've missed the info on this one, I guess. Where do the fortune cookies come from?


----------



## Mint

The fortune cookies are sold in Timmy/Tommy's shop and they cost 2 play coins.
So far I've only gotten Nintendo items from them.


----------



## Pickles

Mint said:


> The fortune cookies are sold in Timmy/Tommy's shop and they cost 2 play coins.
> So far I've only gotten Nintendo items from them.



I don't even know what play coins are. Boy do I feel old at the moment!! LOL


----------



## Mint

Pickles said:


> I don't even know what play coins are. Boy do I feel old at the moment!! LOL


They're the coins you get when you walk with your 3ds.
100 steps = 1 coin
You can get a maximum of 10 coins each day.


----------



## Mint

Mint said:


> They're the coins you get when you walk with your 3ds.
> 100 steps = 1 coin
> You can get a maximum of 10 coins each day.




More villager interaction...


Spoiler



One of my villagers has instruments in his house. After I finish playing them, he claps.


----------



## Juicebox

Mint said:


> More villager interaction...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> One of my villagers has instruments in his house. After I finish playing them, he claps.


I'm in love with villagers I have yet to meet.


----------



## Officer Berri

Mint said:


> More villager interaction...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> One of my villagers has instruments in his house. After I finish playing them, he claps.



That's so cute oh my gosh I am so in love with this game right now. D:


----------



## Eps

Mint!

First of all grats on the football fish.

Secondly, that mask is sort of terrifying. Its like one of those creepy statues, where you look away from it, and it starts creeping up on you, but when you look back it stops. Scary


----------



## Mint

Eps said:


> Mint!
> 
> First of all grats on the football fish.
> 
> Secondly, that mask is sort of terrifying. Its like one of those creepy statues, where you look away from it, and it starts creeping up on you, but when you look back it stops. Scary



Thanks! ^^ The football fish has become my favourite fish. 


Spoiler: football fish



In the aquarium, it sits right by the glass and stares at you. xD



The mask is pretty creepy. ^^; I would think there are more like this one that can be obtained from the fortune cookies.


----------



## Juicebox

Mint said:


> Thanks! ^^ The football fish has become my favourite fish.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: football fish
> 
> 
> 
> In the aquarium, it sits right by the glass and stares at you. xD
> 
> 
> 
> The mask is pretty creepy. ^^; I would think there are more like this one that can be obtained from the fortune cookies.


I hope so. I love nintendo themed clothing.


----------



## Cevan

What exactly do you have to do to be able to perform mayoral duties? Is there some sort of semi-long quest type objectives you have to complete before you can officially take office?


----------



## Mint

Shizue has you complete some jobs. Then she goes on about 100 points and will tell you how many points you have.

She is no longer mentioning points for me, but I still can't do any mayoral duties. I think she was saying something about 1 day, so perhaps tomorrow I can finally do something.

Redd gave me a fake. Blathers rejected it. :c



Spoiler: fortune cookie item



I am now the proud owner of a blue pikmin hat. ._.


----------



## 18pokemon

Can we have a picture of this newly acquired hat? please?


----------



## Mint

I'll take one now. It makes a noise whenever I put it on.



Spoiler: hat


----------



## 18pokemon

looks cool. I would really like a pikmin hat! ^_^


----------



## Mint

I time travelled back to today's date. I now have island access! 

I'll take some pictures and upload them either later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Officer Berri

Pikmin hat~ Oh I love that Pikmin hat!

Blue Pikmin are my favorite Pikmin!

I like how some hats and stuff make noise when you put it on. I saw a video where when someone put on one of those Zap Helmets and it make a little guitar like riff sound or something.


----------



## Cevan

Mint said:


> I'll take one now. It makes a noise whenever I put it on.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hat
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881



Whoa, awesome hat. I'll be sure to stock up on play coins so I can get plenty of fortune cookies.

Just another question, do fortune cookies give only Nintendo themed items, or do they give other things too?


----------



## Mint

At the moment it looks like they only give out Nintendo items.


----------



## X66x66

Nice! I better start shaking... er i mean walking my 3ds to save up for acnl!


----------



## Cevan

In that case, I'd better rack up some play coins before it comes out in NA. I want to be ready so I can nab some Nintendo items.


----------



## Mint

I came back from visiting the island and now I can perform mayoral duties.
About time...

The island must be the last of Shizue's jobs for you.

It costs 20,000 bells to change the law.


----------



## SockHead

*Animal Crossing New Leaf 3D Pictures*

Scan the QR Code above with your 3DS and you can view some lovely 3D pictures of Animal Crossing New Leaf. Also the photo album will be updated daily with new pictures.






(DON'T GO TO THE CAMERA APP! WHEN YOU'RE ON THE HOME MENU, JUST HIT L OR R)


----------



## Officer Berri

My 3DS doesn't have that QR code button?


----------



## Tammyface

X66x66 said:


> Nice! I better start shaking... er i mean walking my 3ds to save up for acnl!


I wasn't aware of the walking for play coins thing, is this like the Pok?walker?? (for you Heart Gold/Soul Silver pokemon people who know what I'm referring to )


----------



## Eps

Mint said:


> I came back from visiting the island and now I can perform mayoral duties.
> About time...
> 
> The island must be the last of Shizue's jobs for you.
> 
> It costs 20,000 bells to change the law.



What do you mean change the law? Like making the the stores open for longer?


----------



## SockHead

Officer Berri said:


> My 3DS doesn't have that QR code button?



Don't use the camera app. When you're on the Home Menu just hit L or R. The QR button will be where it should be.


----------



## Officer Berri

That's what I did. That little square box is not there though.


----------



## Cevan

Officer Berri said:


> That's what I did. That little square box is not there though.



Did you not install the system update released way earlier this year that added that?


----------



## Officer Berri

I guess not... if that's something you have to put your system online to do. Oh well... guess I'm out of luck then. :|


----------



## Mint

Eps said:


> What do you mean change the law? Like making the the stores open for longer?



Yes, that's what I meant by that.


----------



## Pickles

Mint said:


> They're the coins you get when you walk with your 3ds.
> 100 steps = 1 coin
> You can get a maximum of 10 coins each day.


COOOOLLL!! Now that is neat!  Thank you! I have a long walk from my car to my office, so I'll just turn my 3DS on and get me some coins. LOL


----------



## Stevey Queen

Thankyou Mint for giving us so much information. I love you.


----------



## Jake

the town seems smaller and it looks like theyre spamming the new villagers into the game... i donno if i like this


----------



## micnmindisney

thank you for this information.   It worked!!!!yeah!!1


----------



## Jake

I really like the new Nintendo items in this game

Cool, seems like we can hold 8 patterns now, the live streamer seems to be doing the dream world stuff now seems really cool


----------



## Leon

Have you been able to change laws yet? I'm quite intrigued as to what times the stores close if you choose to have a 'town that never sleeps.'


----------



## FruitSalad

Has anyone checked if there's a catalog in this game?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Mint, how many villagers do you have in your town?


----------



## mattmagician

FruitSalad said:


> Has anyone checked if there's a catalog in this game?



Looks like it's in the Nook Point Machine.


----------



## Frisket

Do the animals sleep/wake all at the same time or do the personalities make a difference?


----------



## Anna

Im watching the playthroughs it doesn't ruin the game for me actually because I don't understand Japanese haha


----------



## Officer Berri

^Same here, lol. I don't know what anyone is saying so I can really only visually spoil myself. xD

Does anyone know what the point is to being able to pick up the bee hives after you knock them out of the trees now? Are they just for selling or can you do something special with them? I just saw someone pick one up in a video and now I've gotten curious!


----------



## Anna

Officer Berri said:


> ^Same here, lol. I don't know what anyone is saying so I can really only visually spoil myself. xD
> 
> Does anyone know what the point is to being able to pick up the bee hives after you knock them out of the trees now? Are they just for selling or can you do something special with them? I just saw someone pick one up in a video and now I've gotten curious!



Did they not get stung??


----------



## Pickles

The bees scared the poo out of me every.time. I hate that they chase me. LOL It would be nice to be able to get something out of them, other than catching one or running for my life.


----------



## Officer Berri

Anna said:


> Did they not get stung??



I've seen a couple videos now, one time the character got stung, a couple others they ran away and got inside. But every time the nest did not vanish and you could pick it up afterwards.


----------



## mattmagician

I *THINK* i remember hearing something about making organized hives? But I may be way off.


----------



## Officer Berri

If that's the case it would make sense. I do remember seeing an item that sort of looked like the little hive boxes people use.

I think I saw someone in a video sell a hive for 500 bells, too. So there's that.


----------



## History

Oh, i would love it if we could actually use the beehives for honey or something. This game has so many new little features. I can't wait anymore.


----------



## Mint

Lovemcqueen said:


> Mint, how many villagers do you have in your town?



I have eight villagers.


----------



## JKDOS

It seems if you take to long too pay off a monument or maybe if you don't pay for a while the entire monument will just be cancelled... There goes the bridge I needed


----------



## Mint

traceguy said:


> It seems if you take to long too pay off a monument or maybe if you don't pay for a while the entire monument will just be cancelled... There goes the bridge I needed




Really? D:
I guess I'll focus on paying my bridge off.
Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Officer Berri

That seems kind of lame for the whole thing to just get cancelled like that.  What about people who want to take their time paying stuff like that off, especially if it costs a lot and they don't have all the time in the world to gather up the bells?


----------



## Mint

I was hoping to pay my mortgage off before paying off the bridge. :c The bridge costs more than my mortgage.


----------



## JKDOS

I need to save like 98k for my mortgage I can't afford 128,000 for a bridge. Its one or both issues

1. Took to long to pay of monument
2. Been awhile since funds have been donated

I think #2 is the issue. I'd say stay safe and donate 1k a day


----------



## Eps

traceguy said:


> It seems if you take to long too pay off a monument or maybe if you don't pay for a while the entire monument will just be cancelled... There goes the bridge I needed



How many days did you go without paying it off though?


----------



## JKDOS

Eps said:


> How many days did you go without paying it off though?



Maybe 2 weeks? Look at my post above. I think that might be the issue


----------



## Mint

As long as we donate a little each day it should be then? Good. o:

Although I'm tempted to complete my bridge. Completing a community project may advance the game a bit more.


----------



## Toeto

I was thinking, ist here enough room to plant a lot of fruit tree's, with all the decoration and stuff? 
Oh god harvesting will take a lot because you need to run to Nook's.. or can you sell them in the recycle store?


----------



## Qikz

Toeto said:


> I was thinking, ist here enough room to plant a lot of fruit tree's, with all the decoration and stuff?
> Oh god harvesting will take a lot because you need to run to Nook's.. or can you sell them in the recycle store?



You can sell everything at the recycle store, thank goodness. Otherwise the run would be horrible


----------



## LaughingDingo

The llama shop is the best place to sell. You can still sell stuff at Nook's though which I found helpful because the store (as of now) opens earlier than said llama shop.


----------



## JKDOS

Patterns 



Spoiler



Patterns can be edited anywhere on the go. However If you want a professional pattern for like (long sleeve shirt) you will need to pay 500bells at able sisters.


----------



## Feraligator

I can't wait to show this game to all of my friends, they'll love it!


----------



## Ozzie

Is there a translation of the name of that cherry-like fruit yet??


----------



## Superpenguin

Does anyone know how Timmy/Tommy upgrades his store now? Is it still based off of how often you purchase items, or is it a community project?
I know that the garden shop is connected to the store in the 3rd expansion, so do you need the garden shop before you start expanding?


----------



## Winona

Ozzie said:


> Is there a translation of the name of that cherry-like fruit yet??



Of course!  It's a kaki, or at least we call it kaki in Europe.


----------



## Ozzie

Winona said:


> Of course!  It's a kaki, or at least we call it kaki in Europe.



sorry i meant that other fruit, the three-paired dark red cherry-like fruit

kaki is another name for the persimmon..


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> Does anyone know how Timmy/Tommy upgrades his store now? Is it still based off of how often you purchase items, or is it a community project?
> I know that the garden shop is connected to the store in the 3rd expansion, so do you need the garden shop before you start expanding?



Nope, not yet. :c Trace is farther than I am; he said he has the garden shop, but Timmy/Tommy still haven't upgraded.


----------



## Mairmalade

Mint said:


> Nope, not yet. :c Trace is farther than I am; he said he has the garden shop, but Timmy/Tommy still haven't upgraded.



Hmm...I wonder if it goes by more than just sales


----------



## Officer Berri

Ohh man. What if the upgrades for the shops are things you have to decide upon and pay funds into as mayor?


----------



## Mairmalade

Officer Berri said:


> Ohh man. What if the upgrades for the shops are things you have to decide upon and pay funds into as mayor?



That would be interesting and further enforce the mayor aspect of the game for sure. We'll soon see! o:


----------



## Anna

Spoiler



Just watched a video where someone went into a villagers house and found Pate asleep and woke her up it was cute haha


----------



## Mairmalade

Anna said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched a video where someone went into a villagers house and found Pate asleep and woke her up it was cute haha



Do you have a link to the video? :3


----------



## Anna

^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p7xhXdL7y8 48:59 it happens and to another villager after


----------



## Feraligator

I saw the blue Alpaca asleep before on a video!


----------



## Officer Berri

Anna said:


> ^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p7xhXdL7y8 48:59 it happens and to another villager after



Haha, oh man that's adorable. I love seeing villagers asleep standing up.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Mint said:


> I have eight villagers.



Who are your villagers? Sorry to bug you.


----------



## BellGreen

Can you guys put a bit more spoilers? D-:


----------



## Dizzard

I'm not sure why you would come to this thread if you didn't want to be spoiled.


----------



## Mint

Lovemcqueen said:


> Who are your villagers? Sorry to bug you.



I don't know all of their English names, but they are:



Spoiler



Hazel/Sally
Monty
Deri- a different white/grey monkey (similar to how Monty looks)
Appuru- red hamster
Biff
Boruto- Penguin
Fukuko- Mouse
Nadia-Deer



Third mortgage paid off.
The next mortgage costs 198,000. Dx Went up 100,000.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Thanks


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> I don't know all of their English names, but they are:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hazel/Sally
> Monty
> Deri- a different white/grey monkey (similar to how Monty looks)
> Appuru- red hamster
> Biff
> Boruto- Penguin
> Fukuko- Mouse
> Nadia-Deer
> 
> 
> 
> Third mortgage paid off.
> The next mortgage costs 198,000. Dx Went up 100,000.



I so what your villagers! Except formaybe two of them, they can hit the road.


----------



## Mint

I'm hoping one of my white monkey villagers leaves. I don't want two of them. ^^;


----------



## revika

What are the max amount of villagers now? Is it still eight?


----------



## Mint

I haven't had anyone else move in since reaching  eight. :c


----------



## Superpenguin

I'm fine with 8, in GC it was a bit hectic with 15 villagers especially on Halloween, couldn't go two steps without running into another neighbor.


----------



## Officer Berri

8 is too small a number for me. Maybe 10 would be better... There are so many villagers now. Only 8 at a time is mind numbingly bland. I'm pretty sure 8 was the limit in wild world and I was really disappointed at how empty my village felt in comparison to Population Growing. I'd had hopes that we'd have at least more than that this time around.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I saw 9 in a livestream but nothing more then that. I also saw 9 with a tent, so 10, that was built through a community project but the "tent" turned out to be a some roped area with a bunch of stones. There was a few of these roped off areas on the community project list. I wonder if you can buy more "villager lots" to increase the amount you can have in your town. Sorry if that doesnt make sense :/ I kinda confused myself..


----------



## Superpenguin

Lovemcqueen said:


> I saw 9 in a livestream but nothing more then that. I also saw 9 with a tent, so 10, that was built through a community project but the "tent" turned out to be a some roped area with a bunch of stones. There was a few of these roped off areas on the community project list. I wonder if you can buy more "villager lots" to increase the amount you can have in your town. Sorry if that doesnt make sense :/ I kinda confused myself..


I think I get what you are saying, like the camper counts as a villager, and you can later end up buying more lots of villagers?
I can see that.


----------



## aniadrift

I thought that special thing showed spots for you to record your villagers, and there were 12 spots?


----------



## JKDOS

9th villager


----------



## Officer Berri

My isn't SOMEONE on that map antisocial. xD


----------



## Mint

Nine villagers? Awesome.  Haven't seen signs that mine will be moving in anytime soon.

I paid off my first community project.  I hope this will advance the game more. 

The island makes it very easy to earn bells.


----------



## JKDOS

I've been donating to museum. I'll try harder to make more money at beach


----------



## Mint

I had a good haul and caught 8 large fish, six of which I sold because I had them in the museum already. :3

The other fish and insects can bring in a lot of money too. I also have my town set to Rich town, so that may also be playing a part.

I almost have enough to pay off my next mortgage and Tom Nook hasn't updated my house from the last one yet.


----------



## Officer Berri

Do the different sizes on fish mean anything now? Do bigger fish sell for more than others of the same type?


----------



## JKDOS

RICH Town... right, I should do that


----------



## Mint

Officer Berri said:


> Do the different sizes on fish mean anything now? Do bigger fish sell for more than others of the same type?



The big fish I caught were:



Spoiler



Whaleshark, 5 hammerheads, two regular sharks


I would think they are rare, but they kept showing up! xD 
I don't think it's based on size.


----------



## Officer Berri

Ah alright. I was curious if there were reasons for them to show the length of the fish when you catch it now besides the tourneys.

I wish I'd get that lucky whenever I'm fishing in the games! xD Dang.


----------



## revika

Hnng, I hope it's ten. D; I want more villagers to talk to throughout the day, makes it more interesting.


----------



## Justin

Maybe it's just me but it seems you guys are progressing through the game extremely fast for only being out for 2 days.


----------



## Mint

Officer Berri said:


> Ah alright. I was curious if there were reasons for them to show the length of the fish when you catch it now besides the tourneys.
> 
> I wish I'd get that lucky whenever I'm fishing in the games! xD Dang.



It could be that they show up more at night? It was around 10 pm when I caught them.
Plus the rare bugs that showed up which also helped. x3
Now I understand how to manage my house and projects at the same time.



Justin said:


> Maybe it's just me but it seems you guys are progressing through the game extremely fast for only being out for 2 days.




I time travelled for 5 days until I got a fishing rod. ^^;
But time travelling alone is not enough to advance.


----------



## Leon

Hey mint, just wondering if you have changed the laws in the game and to what? Is the change significant or?


----------



## Mint

Leon said:


> Hey mint, just wondering if you have changed the laws in the game and to what? Is the change significant or?


I changed to Rich town. It costs 20,000 bells to change the law.

I don't know how drastically it's affecting the price of items, but it does seem to be helping.
It may be that the more an item is worth, the more the law affects it?


----------



## JKDOS

I hope I changed the right law... nooks still buys and sells for same price. I've noticed RParkers buys stuff for higher price compared to nook's


----------



## Mint

Yeah, only RParkers will give you a lot more when you sell. 
I time travelled so I could sell my latest haul from the island (all stores were closed).

After 198,000, the next mortgage is 298,000.


----------



## Cherrypie

Mint said:


> Pictures!
> I didn't get all of my villagers. Some of them are very good at hiding. >__>
> I linked to it to prevent the picture from being too small.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: horrible collage
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v602/suneria/collage.png
> 
> The one with the squirrel, monkey and "campground" is actually the monkey's house.



You've got Nadia!! (I really want her because my sis name's Nadia).


----------



## Frisket

My question got missed! (Probably cause it's a stupid question that no one else cares about XD) - do the villagers sleep/wake at the same time? I donno why this is such a point for me! I like them to all be different!


----------



## Villager Fan

Hey Mint, is there any way to get a better shot of your mouse villager? I can't tell what color she is because of the glow from the aquarium.


----------



## Anna

Saratoga uploaded a video translating her moving into town, It was very helpful. Also I want a town where the river cuts up the middle of the beach and there is too separate beaches with cliffs that lead down onto both


----------



## Maya

Anna said:


> Saratoga uploaded a video translating her moving into town, It was very helpful. Also I want a town where the river cuts up the middle of the beach and there is too separate beaches with cliffs that lead down onto both



I can't decide whether I want to watch it or no XD I'm watching everything because as far as I can't understand what they are saying, it will be a surprise for me when I'll get the game... I'll think about it a little more 

In any case, great work Saratoga


----------



## Dizzard

I've decided I'll watch bits of the game here and there.

I don't really feel Animal Crossing is the type of game you can really spoil by watching a video of it....because it's such a personal experience. (That and I don't understand Japanese)

I'm mostly interested in the villagers now anyway. It's a similar buzz to when you first hear about a new pokemon when the next generation comes along.


----------



## Mint

Frisket said:


> My question got missed! (Probably cause it's a stupid question that no one else cares about XD) - do the villagers sleep/wake at the same time? I donno why this is such a point for me! I like them to all be different!



I have no idea. :c I haven't played that early/late yet. Hopefully someone else with the game will know.



> Hey Mint, is there any way to get a better shot of your mouse villager? I can't tell what color she is because of the glow from the aquarium.



I will track her down and get another picture. ^^



Spoiler









I got some of the red "cherry" fruit. In Japanese it's called Raichi. I'm pretty sure they're Litchis.


----------



## Villager Fan

Cool! Thanks Mint. ^_^


----------



## Frisket

No worries Mint!

Another one: does the village feel as small as it looks according to the map  or does it still feel a good size?


----------



## Mint

The village does feel small. :c

I was playing the mini-games on the island and the maps where the mini-games took place looked a lot bigger than my town.


----------



## Pickles

Mint said:


> The village does feel small. :c
> 
> I was playing the mini-games on the island and the maps where the mini-games took place looked a lot bigger than my town.



Do you have to play online with others to play the mini games? Or can you just play them by yourself?


----------



## Mint

Pickles said:


> Do you have to play online with others to play the mini games? Or can you just play them by yourself?



You can play them by yourself.


----------



## JKDOS

What is this?


----------



## Mint

A mystery project? I have no idea.


----------



## Officer Berri

Mint said:


> You can play them by yourself.



Well thank the stars I can enjoy island games as a recluse! 

I've been wondering about that for a while. xD I would have been so disappointed otherwise.


----------



## Ozzie

> I got some of the red "cherry" fruit. In Japanese it's called Raichi. I'm pretty sure they're Litchis.



Thank you 
i'm a bit disappointed though.. they don't really look like litchis to me because of the smooth surface


----------



## Pickles

Mint said:


> You can play them by yourself.



YAY!! That means I can bring it to work to play on my breaks, and since no wifi here, that would have been a bummer. lol Thank you!


----------



## JKDOS

Foreign Fruit


Spoiler



It seems your town has it's own definition for "rare" or foreign fruit. For me, most foreign fruit sells for like 200 bells. While Foreign Apples sell for 600 Bells



Golden Axe


Spoiler



You *can't* throw your axe into the fountain no more.


Music


Spoiler



Town music is now themed based on the season (for example, in the winter time, you will have winter themed music)



Golden Shovel


Spoiler



golden Shovel is no longer obtained from burring a shovel for 24 hours.


----------



## Officer Berri

Music themed around the seasons... that is heavenly~


----------



## Cherrypie

Looks like that we have to do different things to get golden tools. I wonder what?


----------



## X66x66

Can someone post pictures of all the outdoor furniture??


----------



## Cherrypie

Sorry to bother anyone, but before on this thread there was an AR picture thingy for your 3DS where you can see some 3D pics of AC NL. I can't find it, so can someone post the pic again or show me the page? I couldn't find my 3DS last night so I decided I'll do it in the morning.


----------



## JKDOS

Cherrypie said:


> Sorry to bother anyone, but before on this thread there was an AR picture thingy for your 3DS where you can see some 3D pics of AC NL. I can't find it, so can someone post the pic again or show me the page? I couldn't find my 3DS last night so I decided I'll do it in the morning.


----------



## Cherrypie

traceguy said:


>



Thanks! <3 U!


----------



## Lyssa

I cannot figure out what to do with those fortune cookie papers! Any help?


----------



## Mint

Talk to Tommy while you have the paper from the fortune cookie in your pocket and select the second option. He will take the paper and give you an item.


----------



## JKDOS

I've unlocked Nook'N'Go!!!


----------



## Mint

traceguy said:


> I've unlocked Nook'N'Go!!!




How??? 

Congrats!


----------



## JKDOS

Mint said:


> How???
> 
> Congrats!



Maybe it's do to paying off 2 monuments? I have a fountian that cost me 99,800 Bells and a Bridge that cost me 128,000 bells.

I'm hoping to unlock other places soon like: Dream Mansion, Police Box, Coffee Shop, Museum Upgrade, Hair Shop, Club 444, Rparkers custom upgrade


----------



## Mint

traceguy said:


> Maybe it's do to paying off 2 monuments? I have a fountian that cost me 99,800 Bells and a Bridge that cost me 128,000 bells.
> 
> I'm hoping to unlock other places soon like: Dream Mansion, Police Box, Coffee Shop, Museum Upgrade, Hair Shop, Club 444, Rparkers custom upgrade



I have three paid off. :c
Bridge, bench and camping site. Still haven't upgraded yet.


----------



## X66x66

What monuments are there? I hope theres tons!


----------



## Eps

Mint said:


> I have three paid off. :c
> Bridge, bench and camping site. Still haven't upgraded yet.



In CF you had to spend 30,000 bells and have played the game for like 8 days or something like that. How much do you think you've spent?


----------



## Mint

Eps said:


> In CF you had to spend 30,000 bells and have played the game for like 8 days or something like that. How much do you think you've spent?



I've spent around 237,000.
I may need to spend more than that. :c


----------



## Viriel

All the bells you guys raised for paying-off the monuments come only from your pockets or from the villagers ones too ?


----------



## Superpenguin

the animal villagers donate as well.


----------



## Mint

The villagers do donate, but they tend to donate small amounts.


----------



## Viriel

Well, that's better than nothing...
Per exemple, approximatively how many bells did they give for the 237.000 bells needed for your monuments ?


----------



## Mint

I paid most of it.
I had someone visit my town and they contributed to my bridge project.

The bench and campsite I paid off right away.

I know one villagers paid around 200 bells towards the bridge. ^^;


----------



## JKDOS

Yeah It seems the villagers will donate around 0-200 bells on any given day

I sold lots of fish and fossils to pay off everyrthing


----------



## Viriel

What a nightmare... I thought that the "taxes" would pay a huge part of the monuments, but it seems that I'm screwed


----------



## Cherrypie

Maybe as you build trust with them/become better friends with villagers/do a good job as mayor/progress into the game etc, the villagers might donate more bells? Makes sense to me... I mean, if I was in a town and there was a new monument in construction, if I don't know the mayor is a good mayor/friend, I'll probably donate only a little.


----------



## Mint

I don't mind the villagers not paying very much. I get them at RParkers by increasing the prices on items I put in the shop. 8D


----------



## JKDOS

Mint said:


> I don't mind the villagers not paying very much. I get them at RParkers by increasing the prices on items I put in the shop. 8D



True


----------



## Viriel

Wait a sec, are you saying that we can sell our OWN personalized furnitures at R.Parkers, at our OWN prices ? To the villagers ?


----------



## Mint

I don't have access to personalized furniture yet, so I don't know about that.
When you sell things at RParkers, you can set the price.


----------



## X66x66

How do you wake up the blue alpaca?


----------



## Viriel

So if I clearly understand, we can set the price of the things we sell to the alpagas ?


----------



## Officer Berri

I can see it now.

"Yes, Monique. That weight bench will look perfect in your house. It screams 'Monique'. Buy it now. Do it. If it costs that much it MUST be good!"


----------



## Mint

X66x66 said:


> How do you wake up the blue alpaca?



No idea. :c I probably need to advance a lot more.


----------



## Mint

Mint said:


> No idea. :c I probably need to advance a lot more.






> So if I clearly understand, we can set the price of the things we sell to the alpagas ?



You don't sell to the alpacas. They display your item for you and the villagers or visitors can buy the items.


----------



## Viriel

Great !
Glad to see Animal Crossing's becoming a capitalist game \o/


----------



## Mairmalade

Sounds like a delightful flea market every day of the week >:3


----------



## Animal Crossing jump out

Officer Berri said:


> My 3DS doesn't have that QR code button?



you have to update it


----------



## Officer Berri

That was already answered, and I've since went through all the trouble of having my grandfather nag at me as I got the internet activated on my 3DS so I have the button now. xD


----------



## Jake

probably been mentioned before but do we get to chose which side of the mall the museum goes on?


----------



## JCnator

The game will choose which side the museum will be, mainly according to your town layout. You can't pick which side the museum will be placed.


----------



## Jake

f that I want the museum on the right

also from a live stream



Spoiler



Sumwheat: when u become full flede mayor u can set them when u sit in the chair. costs 20,000

In reference to store hours


----------



## Justin

Adding to what BigJC said, the museum goes on the opposite of whichever end your side beach is on. Because on the beach side, there's a bench viewing spot instead of the museum.


----------



## Jake

So if I want my museum on the right side I need to chose a map which has the side beach on the left?


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> So if I want my museum on the right side I need to chose a map which has the side beach on the left?



I think so.


----------



## Jake

Thanks boo.



Spoiler



Also from the livestream you get points for talking to villagers and doing things around the town, and when you get 100 you're officially mayor

You also get balloon furniture from balloon presents

There is an option to save and continue (ie you don't quiet the game and you can keep playing)


----------



## Officer Berri

Jake. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also from the livestream you get points for talking to villagers and doing things around the town, and when you get 100 you're officially mayor
> 
> You also get balloon furniture from balloon presents
> 
> There is an option to save and continue (ie you don't quiet the game and you can keep playing)





Spoiler



Balloon furniture sounds sweet. xD I can't wait to get me some. And I'm happy to hear about the save and continue option. I might actually try to remember to save more often. xD


----------



## Mint

Mortgage stuff


Spoiler



After paying off the 298,000 mortgage, Tom Nook will ask if you want to increase size or broaden. I chose broaden. The mortgage is now 498,000.


----------



## Fennec

Jake. said:


> Thanks boo.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also from the livestream you get points for talking to villagers and doing things around the town, and when you get 100 you're officially mayor
> 
> You also get balloon furniture from balloon presents
> 
> There is an option to save and continue (ie you don't quiet the game and you can keep playing)


How did the option only now become an option? I've wanted that for games. Good job Nintendo. I mean, you probably should have implemented that sooner, but good job.


----------



## Jake

Fennec said:


> How did the option only now become an option? I've wanted that for games. Good job Nintendo. I mean, you probably should have implemented that sooner, but good job.



Yeah I know >>

Apparently it was in the GC version, too. But it didn't get put in WW of CF but it's on NL now (wow I think that's the first time i've ever called it NL instead of AC3DS, I just made Bidoof history in this post)


----------



## Justin

Fennec said:


> How did the option only now become an option? I've wanted that for games. Good job Nintendo. I mean, you probably should have implemented that sooner, but good job.



The Gamecube game lets you!

EDIT: Oh, Jake beat me. :<


----------



## Mint

I think I may have just found the most expensive item in the game. O___O
I will take a picture and post it.



Spoiler: Here it is


----------



## Jake

Mint said:


> I think I may have just found the most expensive item in the game. O___O
> I will take a picture and post it.



do it i wanna know what it is!


----------



## X66x66

I hope my beach is on the right. I don't know why but the beach on the left makes the town too open to me.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> I think I may have just found the most expensive item in the game. O___O
> I will take a picture and post it.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here it is
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1919



Yup, that was in CF as well.


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> Yup, that was in CF as well.



I've only played WW and have never seen it before. O__O


----------



## Jake

Oh it's just that...

I thought it was something completely new. disappoint


----------



## Fennec

I forgot that. I haven't played the original Animal Crossing in years.


----------



## Officer Berri

I have only played Wild world and Population growing and I have yet to see such an amazing thing like this object.

I now have my goal of frivolous expenditure for when I have paid off my house completely.

I need it.


----------



## Jake

Spoiler



apparently you can only have a total of 3 bridges in your town

also appears joan isn't selling red turnips anymore, only white ones






Spoiler: cute new accessory


----------



## Fennec

Spoiler



I love this wallpaper and carpet set. I love that season.<3


----------



## tsukune_713

Fennec said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1920I love this wallpaper and carpet set. I love that season.<3



me too i love it too, and i love that wallpaper and carpet set ^.^


----------



## Officer Berri

Fennec said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1920I love this wallpaper and carpet set. I love that season.<3



Oh my gosh that is so pretty. Want so much!!!


----------



## Juicebox

So lovely- <3 

and I'm definitely wearing that accessory!


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Ugh, i am SO jealous right now!


----------



## Anna

Fennec said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1920I love this wallpaper and carpet set. I love that season.<3



Ohh! I love that!!


----------



## Winona

Some pages ago I saw someone wear as mask of that girl that did Navi's Job in Zelda: Skyward Sword (I forgot her name, haha).

Well, I wonder if this was a normal accessoire that you can buy at Able's, or if it was a Nintendo item that the person got by buying a fortune cookie. Does anyone know more?

PS: Oh my god, I love that autumun carpet/ wallpaper set. It's so lovely! Autumn is my favourite season, so I'll definitely use them!


----------



## Winona

Mint said:


> I will track her down and get another picture. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1903



OH MY GOD MINT! Your dress in this picture is absolutely adorable! Is it a buyable dress or did you design it yourself? If it's the latter, could you PLEASE create a QR-Code for this?


----------



## Jeremy

I don't think we need to use the spoiler tag in every post since this thread will naturally have spoilers.


----------



## mattmagician

So, looks like you can put patterns on hats WITHOUT horns. 

Nice!


----------



## Toeto

I love the basket at the beach, you can put al your fish in there.
And i looooove that you can put all the same fruit in one inventory spot.


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh that's what that basket is for! I saw someone examine it in a video but I didn't know what it did!

Is it just a fish storage place?


----------



## Superpenguin

Officer Berri said:


> Oh that's what that basket is for! I saw someone examine it in a video but I didn't know what it did!
> 
> Is it just a fish storage place?



I am pretty sure it's like a transfer crate from the island to your village.
I've seen people deposit fruits and fish into the crate at the island hut so they have room to get more items and stuff from minigames.
Then when they get back to the village, they take out their items and sell them, then go back to the crate at the village and repeat, much easier than having to go back to the island repeatedly. It's not just for fish but other items too. 

And there is a limit of the amount of fruit you can keep in one inventory space.


----------



## Officer Berri

Ooh wow that is handy! What a great idea on the developer's part! I know I would hate to be full on awesome stuff and then have to leave so I can carry some more.


----------



## Mint

Winona said:


> OH MY GOD MINT! Your dress in this picture is absolutely adorable! Is it a buyable dress or did you design it yourself? If it's the latter, could you PLEASE create a QR-Code for this?



I bought the dress from the Able sisters. ^_^


Also, Pascal visited me. 

I was swimming around my town and found a scallop and as it was going through the "scallop is this size blah blah blah" info, he just pops up in the background! xD He gave me furniture in exchange for the scallop.


My Nooks is finally upgrading and it looks like I am getting the shoe store too.


----------



## Stevey Queen

mattmagician said:


> So, looks like you can put patterns on hats WITHOUT horns.
> 
> Nice!
> View attachment 1921



Yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cevan

How soon in the game can we take 3D pictures, and how do we take them?


----------



## Officer Berri

Winona said:


> OH MY GOD MINT! Your dress in this picture is absolutely adorable! Is it a buyable dress or did you design it yourself? If it's the latter, could you PLEASE create a QR-Code for this?



Looking at the picture again, it looks like that dress is the Classic Top.


----------



## Mint

Cevan said:


> How soon in the game can we take 3D pictures, and how do we take them?



You can take pictures at the beginning of the game by pressing L and R together.




Spoiler: villager stuff



You can buy your villager's furniture when you visit their homes. 
Sometimes you will find an item laying around that you can't sell or trade. This item must be returned to the villager who lost it.
You can play hide and seek with your villagers.


----------



## Klainette

I wonder what that is....?


----------



## BellGreen

It's amazing how we started with no info at all, and now bucketloads of them! I can't wait for ACNL.

^OMG MIDNA's MASK

The thing looks likes a fish

or a surfboard


----------



## Klainette

http://s295.beta.photobucket.com/user/donze84/library/Animal Crossing New Leaf

I took it from this album, there's lots of cool screenshots c:


----------



## BellGreen

I'm getting so jealous for the people who already have the game. Is the 3D nice?


----------



## Pelshko

I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but..

When exactly do you get access to the island? I saw Tortimer at the dock this morning, but Kapp'n hasn't shown up yet :s


----------



## Lyssa

All right! More questions >.<! Thanks for the help last time Mint! 

1. Puurl/Tama is following me right now, and I have NO IDEA why!!! D: Help? 

2. That DLC item you get from the post office... what exactly is it? I can't seem to do anything with it.  

3. Anyone figure out how to scan QR patterns? I saw someone post some on tumblr and I want to see if they work (Especially Zelda from SS and Princess Peach! D: )



BellBringerGreen said:


> I'm getting so jealous for the people who already have the game. Is the 3D nice?



I honestly haven't been using it much since the game is so beautiful on its own  But I'll give it a try I guess and let you know! For me though, I don't really need the 3D turned on because everything is so pretty already! XD

ALSO - I just got Midna's Mask today from a fortune cookie!!! *0* I love Midna <3


----------



## Mint

Lyssa said:


> All right! More questions >.<! Thanks for the help last time Mint!
> 
> 1. Puurl/Tama is following me right now, and I have NO IDEA why!!! D: Help?
> 
> 2. That DLC item you get from the post office... what exactly is it? I can't seem to do anything with it.
> 
> 3. Anyone figure out how to scan QR patterns? I saw someone post some on tumblr and I want to see if they work (Especially Zelda from SS and Princess Peach! D: )
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly haven't been using it much since the game is so beautiful on its own  But I'll give it a try I guess and let you know! For me though, I don't really need the 3D turned on because everything is so pretty already! XD
> 
> ALSO - I just got Midna's Mask today from a fortune cookie!!! *0* I love Midna <3



1. They either want to go to your house, you go to their house, or for you both to go to another villager's house.

2. It's a clock you can hang on the wall.

3. Sable has to start talking to you from what I've seen in screenshots.



I haven't been playing with the 3d option on. ^^;


----------



## Lyssa

Mint said:


> 1. They either want to go to your house, you go to their house, or for you both to go to another villager's house.
> 
> 2. It's a clock you can hang on the wall.
> 
> 3. Sable has to start talking to you from what I've seen in screenshots.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been playing with the 3d option on. ^^;



Thank you Mint for saving me AGAIN! Tama and I were standing by the river for half an hour!!! XDDDD


----------



## Mint

Lyssa said:


> Thank you Mint for saving me AGAIN! Tama and I were standing by the river for half an hour!!! XDDDD



XD! But it must have been cute to have a buddy follow you everywhere.  

You're welcome.


----------



## W-indfall

Klainette said:


> I wonder what that is....?



It looks like a nudibranch
theyre (kinda) like slugs but for the ocean (for those of you who dont know)


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> I bought the dress from the Able sisters. ^_^
> 
> 
> Also, Pascal visited me.
> 
> I was swimming around my town and found a scallop and as it was going through the "scallop is this size blah blah blah" info, he just pops up in the background! xD He gave me furniture in exchange for the scallop.
> View attachment 1922
> 
> My Nooks is finally upgrading and it looks like I am getting the shoe store too.


Pascal is found in the water? that is so freaky AWESOME! Is it still pirate ship furniture?


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> Pascal is found in the water? that is so freaky AWESOME! Is it still pirate ship furniture?



What I got kind of looks like a sundial. ._. I'm not too sure what it is.
I'll get a picture of it once I'm back in my town.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> What I got kind of looks like a sundial. ._. I'm not too sure what it is.
> I'll get a picture of it once I'm back in my town.



Oh I think that's the compass which is the pirate ship furniture, I remember getting that as my first item from him in WW, but yeah stil lget a picture to be sure.

I want this clown sheep so bad, I love his/her house!


----------



## JKDOS

Club 444 is open for business


----------



## Lyssa

Mint said:


> XD! But it must have been cute to have a buddy follow you everywhere.
> 
> You're welcome.



It was! :'D Another stupid question... where do I throw things away? Dx I have a stinky boot in my pocket... sheesh XD I feel almost like I should have a seperate thread for all of these questions :|


----------



## Mint

Lyssa said:


> It was! :'D Another stupid question... where do I throw things away? Dx I have a stinky boot in my pocket... sheesh XD I feel almost like I should have a seperate thread for all of these questions :|



I don't think there is anywhere to throw it away. You can sell it at the recycle shop.


----------



## Officer Berri

Superpenguin said:


> Oh I think that's the compass which is the pirate ship furniture, I remember getting that as my first item from him in WW, but yeah stil lget a picture to be sure.
> 
> I want this clown sheep so bad, I love his/her house!



Now that I've gotten over my initial nervous reaction of "Clown! Clown! Oh god! Dx" That sheep is pretty freaking adorable. So is their house!

Is that a ball pit bed?


----------



## Superpenguin

traceguy said:


> Club 444 is open for business


ooh let us know when you get an emotion, remember you have to bring Shrunk food or something.


----------



## Superpenguin

Officer Berri said:


> Now that I've gotten over my initial nervous reaction of "Clown! Clown! Oh god! Dx" That sheep is pretty freaking adorable. So is their house!
> 
> Is that a ball pit bed?


I am pretty sure it's a bed, I think her house is mainly the balloon furniture from the balloons


----------



## Lyssa

Officer Berri said:


> Now that I've gotten over my initial nervous reaction of "Clown! Clown! Oh god! Dx" That sheep is pretty freaking adorable. So is their house!
> 
> Is that a ball pit bed?



It is!!!  Roald/Penta has one too!  

Also - cannot WAIT to hear some K.K. music!!


----------



## Superpenguin

Roald the penguin? Take a picture of his house for me please!!!!!!!

oh and here are two animals in the same house and it's not even a birthday party.


----------



## Officer Berri

Wolfgang! Did we interrupt something between you and Bangle? 

Also. BANGLE AHHH BANGLE YOU ARE MY FAVORITE TIGER AHHH!

I missed you so much. Though this probably isn't the first time anyone else has seen her.


----------



## Superpenguin

Bangle seems to be in everyone's town lol.
She was a big conversation starter in the livestream when she followed the player into the house.


----------



## Officer Berri

I hope she's in my town! I always thought she was so pretty!

I only got to see her in my town for like a day and then she moved away when I played as a kid.


----------



## Mint

Pictures!

Standing behind the sundial/compass





Nadia's house
I bought the giant bear from her.










Villager (Rodeo) from the hide-and-seek game on the island. I want him in my town.


----------



## Superpenguin

Yes that's the compass.
I love that wall lamp by the way, and aargh I hate Rodeo.


----------



## Lyssa

Superpenguin said:


> Roald the penguin? Take a picture of his house for me please!!!!!!!
> 
> oh and here are two animals in the same house and it's not even a birthday party.



I will take it as soon as he goes into his house  Also - I had the same thing happen with Puurl and Butch! :O

I'll take a picture of Pate's (Patay) house so everyone can see XD


----------



## Feraligator

When you go for a swim, does an "invisible glass wall" stop you from going any further or do you swim into the middle of nowhere?
It costs 1,000 bells to go to the island, according to some footage, so I don't think you can swim to the island... can you?


----------



## Superpenguin

You can't swim to the island and there are roped buoys out in the water which you can't go past.
And if a jellyfish stings you you just act as if you fell in a pitfall.


----------



## Superpenguin

Lyssa said:


> I will take it as soon as he goes into his house  Also - I had the same thing happen with Puurl and Butch! :O
> 
> I'll take a picture of Pate's (Patay) house so everyone can see XD



Okay, you can take pics of everyon'e house. ;D


----------



## Mint

JezDayy said:


> When you go for a swim, does an "invisible glass wall" stop you from going any further or do you swim into the middle of nowhere?
> It costs 1,000 bells to go to the island, according to some footage, so I don't think you can swim to the island... can you?




You can't swim to the island.

There is no invisible wall, instead the area where you can't swim is roped off. 
There is an invisible wall where my waterfall meets the ocean. I can't swim near it.

My latest community project, Resetti Surveillance Center, is done. ^^ That one costs 368,000 bells. X_x
I now have the "question mark" project that costs 234,000 bells. I will start on that one and find out what it is. ^^

That's if I can get Shizue to let me start on that project. ._.

I think I have it selected, but can't choose where it goes? She won't let me view any other projects.


----------



## Superpenguin

Can you take a pic of the RSC when it is done, or right now while it's being built?


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> Can you take a pic of the RSC when it is done, or right now while it's being built?



It's done. It's a manhole cover. xD
It's not open at the moment, so I can't go in.

I'll get a picture up in a moment of the outside.


----------



## Superpenguin

Lol for real? So is it in the city or town?


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> Lol for real? So is it in the city or town?



Town. It's a community project.


----------



## Lucky03

Hey Mint.  I was wondering do you have all the shops in the mall open? And if so what is the shop on the far left by the dream mansion thing. Thanks


----------



## K.K. Guitar

I am thinking about placing the RSC in my town too(When its out) but i want to know if there is ANY benefit in paying all those bells, so... is it worth it?


----------



## Feraligator

Mint said:


> You can't swim to the island.
> 
> There is no invisible wall, instead the area where you can't swim is roped off.
> There is an invisible wall where my waterfall meets the ocean. I can't swim near it.
> 
> My latest community project, Resetti Surveillance Center, is done. ^^ That one costs 368,000 bells. X_x
> I now have the "question mark" project that costs 234,000 bells. I will start on that one and find out what it is. ^^
> 
> That's if I can get Shizue to let me start on that project. ._.
> 
> I think I have it selected, but can't choose where it goes? She won't let me view any other projects.





Superpenguin said:


> You can't swim to the island and there are roped buoys out in the water which you can't go past.
> And if a jellyfish stings you you just act as if you fell in a pitfall.



Thanks to both of you. I was wondering if it would just border it off without anything, which would seem unnatural.


----------



## Mint

Lucky03 said:


> Hey Mint.  I was wondering do you have all the shops in the mall open? And if so what is the shop on the far left by the dream mansion thing. Thanks



I don't have them all open yet. 

Resetti's Surveillance Center







> I am thinking about placing the RSC in my town too(When its out) but i want to know if there is ANY benefit in paying all those bells, so... is it worth it?


Once I get in, I'll post what's in there and I will have pictures too.


----------



## Lyssa

Greeeaaat. I think I made plans to meet with Roald at 1pm - don't know if it was my house or his - I was in my house at 12:57.... 1pm chimed in and no Roald... I checked outside to see if I had to go to his house... but he was outside... talked to him and he did the mad thing :/


----------



## Mint

When Nook's upgrades he sells two fortune cookies instead of one.


----------



## Lucky03

Oh okay thanks. Also about how many projects can you do in the town. Like Resettis, Police Box, and Brewsters . Are there any more.


----------



## Mint

Lucky03 said:


> Oh okay thanks. Also about how many projects can you do in the town. Like Resettis, Police Box, and Brewsters . Are there any more.



Each time you complete a project, it unlocks more.

As for Brewsters and the Police Box, if those appear in the city, they won't be community projects.
You can do one project at a time.


----------



## Superpenguin

Lyssa said:


> Greeeaaat. I think I made plans to meet with Roald at 1pm - don't know if it was my house or his - I was in my house at 12:57.... 1pm chimed in and no Roald... I checked outside to see if I had to go to his house... but he was outside... talked to him and he did the mad thing :/


Aw, it was probably his house then, you have to be right on time for the animals, they don't wait.

Oh the RSC looks nice(from th eoutside)


Jingle furniture is being sold at Nooks WAH? By the way, this is from the time-travelers town so it is really like December 8th there lol.


----------



## Mint

That's an interesting...hat? xD


----------



## Lucky03

I think its been confirmed that the Police Box and Brewsters will be in the town. Keep me updated and thanks for everything Mint.


----------



## Mint

Lucky03 said:


> I think its been confirmed that the Police Box and Brewsters will be in the town. Keep me updated and thanks for everything Mint.



That means I don't have them unlocked yet. :c

You're welcome. ^^


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> That's an interesting...hat? xD



It's a balloon hat, he got it from a balloon.


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> It's a balloon hat, he got it from a balloon.



As long as he doesn't get stung by any bees while wearing that....  (I know nothing will happen to the hat.)


----------



## Officer Berri

"Most Amazing Hat Ever" is what it should be called.


----------



## Superpenguin

Well I don't know the official name, it might be called that lol.


----------



## Lyssa

Katrina visited my town today XD Also - pictures of Patei's and Butch's houses


----------



## Feraligator

I think the Chat Bubbles disappear at bit fast, do you guys agree?


----------



## JKDOS

JezDayy said:


> I think the Chat Bubbles disappear at bit fast, do you guys agree?



I definitely agree


----------



## Peach

A _manhole_ to the Resetti Surveillance Centre?  That's funny!  Any idea if you can shut down the centre so that Resetti won't bother you if you accidentally reset the game?  I know it's a lot more difficult to make this error on a handheld, but still: I've accidentally ejected games before.


----------



## JKDOS

Peach said:


> A _manhole_ to the Resetti Surveillance Centre?  That's funny!  Any idea if you can shut down the centre so that Resetti won't bother you if you accidentally reset the game?  I know it's a lot more difficult to make this error on a handheld, but still: I've accidentally ejected games before.



I'm not sure about the 3DS and having a digital copy but Sometimes the older DS would freeze or reset if you bumped it or dropped it. Also, You may run out of power.

So far saving hasn't been to much of a hassle for me. Heck, there is even a "Save and Continue" if you feel like saving but don't feel like getting off.


----------



## BellGreen

traceguy said:


> I'm not sure about the 3DS and having a digital copy but Sometimes the older DS would freeze or reset if you bumped it or dropped it. Also, You may run out of power.
> 
> So far saving hasn't been to much of a hassle for me. Heck, there is even a "Save and Continue" if you feel like saving but don't feel like getting off.



Wow really? Reminds me of HM.


----------



## Peach

Well, I'm not really talking about laziness in saving.  I'm talking about game ejection mistakes or anything like that.  What happens if you press the Home button and close the software?  Does it auto-save?


----------



## Mint

Peach said:


> Well, I'm not really talking about laziness in saving.  I'm talking about game ejection mistakes or anything like that.  What happens if you press the Home button and close the software?  Does it auto-save?



No, it doesn't auto-save.


----------



## Lyssa

Peach said:


> Well, I'm not really talking about laziness in saving.  I'm talking about game ejection mistakes or anything like that.  What happens if you press the Home button and close the software?  Does it auto-save?



I don't know/don't think it autosaves but you would have to be a complete klutz to press the home button AND then press the button to exit the game XD not saying it isn't possible... just kind of unlikely


----------



## Peach

Lyssa said:


> I don't know/don't think it autosaves but you would have to be a complete klutz to press the home button AND then press the button to exit the game XD not saying it isn't possible... just kind of unlikely


It's a lot more likely than you think if you have a habit of doing that to quit a game.  All it takes is for your mind to switch to auto and you'll do it out of instinct.  I guess we'll find out more info later.  Thank you for addressing the question, everyone.


----------



## Mint

Club 444 is open for me too. 

What do I do with the paper he gave to me? ._.

NVM. Got it.


----------



## Superpenguin

Lyssa said:


> View attachment 1931View attachment 1932View attachment 1933View attachment 1934View attachment 1935
> 
> Katrina visited my town today XD Also - pictures of Patei's and Butch's houses



I love Patei's house, but I've never been a big fan of Butch in any way shape or form.


----------



## Juicebox

They've outdone themselves with the new villagers. All the ones I've seen have all been super creative.


----------



## Pelshko

Did you guys time travel by any chance? I've had this game for 3 days and haven't gotten any of the new mall places yet. Mind you, I think I have one job left to finish, so maybe that's why.


----------



## Lyssa

Superpenguin said:


> I love Patei's house, but I've never been a big fan of Butch in any way shape or form.



LOL I'm not even a big fan of his XDD I took you up on your "take a pic of every villager's house" challenge XDD hahahahha


----------



## Mint

Pelshko said:


> Did you guys time travel by any chance? I've had this game for 3 days and haven't gotten any of the new mall places yet. Mind you, I think I have one job left to finish, so maybe that's why.



Yes. ^^;


----------



## Pelshko

Mint said:


> Yes. ^^;



Ah, ok. Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Mint

Pelshko said:


> Ah, ok. Thanks for clearing that up



Even with Shizu's jobs completed, it takes a while to get new stores to open. :c


----------



## Officer Berri

Since you've been time traveling some, how would you rate the pacing of the events in the game as to getting store upgrades, being able to visit the island, and adding things like the police station and other things to your town? Also, how long did it take villagers to start moving in? To finish all of Shizu's tasks?

I'm just curious how long it's actually taken you to get all this stuff done. Of course once everything's in English we'll probably be able to do it a little faster. xD


----------



## Mint

Officer Berri said:


> Since you've been time traveling some, how would you rate the pacing of the events in the game as to getting store upgrades, being able to visit the island, and adding things like the police station and other things to your town? Also, how long did it take villagers to start moving in? To finish all of Shizu's tasks?
> 
> I'm just curious how long it's actually taken you to get all this stuff done. Of course once everything's in English we'll probably be able to do it a little faster. xD



The island is Shizu's last "job" after you finish with the points. The island is pretty early on which really helps with earning bells. Villagers move in fairly early, but the ninth villager takes a bit longer to move in.
I still don't have the police station or access to the dream town or the option to scan QR codes in game. 
The shoe store has been under construction for two days.


----------



## Pelshko

Mint said:


> Even with Shizu's jobs completed, it takes a while to get new stores to open. :c



Wow, really? I don't want to time travel, so it looks like I'll be waiting a while before I get them.
Do you get to do the community projects soon after you've been to the island?


----------



## Mint

Pelshko said:


> Wow, really? I don't want to time travel, so it looks like I'll be waiting a while before I get them.
> Do you get to do the community projects soon after you've been to the island?



Yes, you get the community projects after the island. 
Every time you complete one, more will be unlocked.


----------



## Superpenguin

Lyssa said:


> LOL I'm not even a big fan of his XDD I took you up on your "take a pic of every villager's house" challenge XDD hahahahha



but you only got 2 so far, haha, keep going! I just love seeing villager's houses.
No one has beat Mr. Clownsy Sheep Girl yet though.


----------



## Pelshko

Mint said:


> Yes, you get the community projects after the island.
> Every time you complete one, more will be unlocked.



Alright, that's good to know  I think that's all my questions answered now.
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## X66x66

I'm excited to see what the ? community project is!


----------



## Mint

X66x66 said:


> I'm excited to see what the ? community project is!



Shizu wouldn't let me go through with it.

I'm going to save up the 234,000 and see if I have to pay it to her in the office to activate it.
Or the 234,000 means I have to do 234,000 bells worth of projects?

Pascal strikes again!


----------



## Feraligator

I'm not planning on time travelling, I've done it far too much in the past, and it ruins the game concept for me.
Imagine time travel in real life?..


----------



## Fennec

Has anyone seen a beak accessory yet? My part birdie girl needs one.


----------



## Mint

Fennec said:


> Has anyone seen a beak accessory yet? My part birdie girl needs one.



Not yet, sorry. :c


----------



## DaisyCrossing

Anyone seen any pirate furniture? *u* (Sorry if this was addressed already, I looked through a lot of recent posts and havent seen any word on it)


----------



## Mint

DaisyCrossing said:


> Anyone seen any pirate furniture? *u* (Sorry if this was addressed already, I looked through a lot of recent posts and havent seen any word on it)



I've gotten the barrel and compass from Pascal.


----------



## Officer Berri

Is Pascal easy to come across? I never saw him once while playing Wild World.


----------



## Chikadi

There was totally something I was meaning to ask...ah! Has anyone seen if the return of NES games or arcade games like the GC Animal Crossing had? I know there's so much stuff to collect so far, so I dunno if anyone has seen some yet if they are there at all... I doubt they would bring them back since there is so much stuff already in the game to do, but just curious!


----------



## PapaNer

So are there animal tracks?


----------



## Feraligator

Officer Berri said:


> Is Pascal easy to come across? I never saw him once while playing Wild World.



He's actually a common comer on City Folk, and he is quite rare on Wild World.

I think he's hard to find in the New Leaf version since he's out in the sea in the middle of no-where...


----------



## AkaEter

im really curious about all faces and hairstyles there will be
also
im curious about all clothes too ^^ but i dont wanna know that just yet ^^
does anyone have information on faces and hairstyles ?


----------



## Mint

Officer Berri said:


> Is Pascal easy to come across? I never saw him once while playing Wild World.



I find him when I'm swimming around town and find a scallop. He then pops up.


----------



## Ozzie

Fennec said:


> Has anyone seen a beak accessory yet? My part birdie girl needs one.



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A7WKBhOCYAEVX-4.jpg
Found a pic, i have seen it a few times already


----------



## Lyssa

Ack!! The beak was in my shop on my first day


----------



## Jake

Pelshko said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but..
> 
> When exactly do you get access to the island? I saw Tortimer at the dock this morning, but Kapp'n hasn't shown up yet :s


I don't know since I don't have the game, but when you start up the game, after you've been playing for a while, tortimer will appear in the place of Shizu on the home screen, then he'll show up on the dock and you can go to the island




Superpenguin said:


> Roald the penguin? Take a picture of his house for me please!!!!!!!
> 
> oh and here are two animals in the same house and it's not even a birthday party.


I just like that fish can be placed on tables again haha



Mint said:


> That's an interesting...hat? xD


What is that bear bag thing?



Lucky03 said:


> I think its been confirmed that the Police Box and Brewsters will be in the town. Keep me updated and thanks for everything Mint.


Brewsters is defs in town, not too sure about police office, but i'm pretty sure it is too



PapaNer said:


> So are there animal tracks?


atm it looks like there isn't but this isn't in any means confirmed


----------



## Mint

> I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but..
> 
> When exactly do you get access to the island? I saw Tortimer at the dock this morning, but Kapp'n hasn't shown up yet :s



You should have island access tomorrow.


----------



## Pelshko

Mint said:


> You should have island access tomorrow.



I see. I think Shizue was saying something about 1 day, so that seems likely.
Thank you


----------



## Klainette

this is probably a stupid question, because I haven't played wild world or whatever previous games had the island on it- but does the island stay tropical all the time, meaning sharks/other rare fish and bugs are catchable year-round?


----------



## Jake

Klainette said:


> this is probably a stupid question, because I haven't played wild world or whatever previous games had the island on it- but does the island stay tropical all the time, meaning sharks/other rare fish and bugs are catchable year-round?



it's from the GC version

and to my knowledge, it is always summer time on the island, and the summer fish/bugs are always available. but you can't go there at night time.


----------



## Ozzie

What happend to these trees?? http://blog-imgs-51-origin.fc2.com/g/r/a/grapedays/HNI_0043.jpg

Yes the island will be summer all the time meaning all summerfishes and -bugs around the year


----------



## Jake

Ozzie said:


> What happend to these trees?? http://blog-imgs-51-origin.fc2.com/g/r/a/grapedays/HNI_0043.jpg
> 
> Yes the island will be summer all the time meaning all summerfishes and -bugs around the year



that link is invalid


----------



## Ozzie

Jake. said:


> that link is invalid



sorry... hmm for me it still works.. i dont know why


----------



## Mint

Jake. said:


> it's from the GC version
> 
> and to my knowledge, it is always summer time on the island, and the summer fish/bugs are always available. but you can't go there at night time.



I've been able to go at night. I've been there as late as 11pm.


----------



## Jake

Hmm it appears some peoples islands have bananas and lychees, whilst others have coconuts and durians.

and probably known by now but you can only stack up to 9 fruit per basket


----------



## Mint

It appears the "mystery community project" is access to the dream emporium/world/thing.

But Shizue still won't let me get it. :/


----------



## Mairmalade

Haven't looked through this thread recently...probably should...but for those of you that haven't seen it (listened to it yet) someone has begun uploading a lot of the tracks from the game.  Totally worth a listen <3

http://www.youtube.com/user/tome0345


----------



## Mint

I have heard of black roses, but have never seen them.
I got these roses today, but they're more of a dark red.





I doubt it is a new colour. Are these "black"?

K. There is some weird looking dude talking about black roses in my town,


----------



## Officer Berri

Mairmalade said:


> Haven't looked through this thread recently...probably should...but for those of you that haven't seen it (listened to it yet) someone has begun uploading a lot of the tracks from the game.  Totally worth a listen <3
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/tome0345



ALL OF MY THUMBS TO THIS YOUTUBER. ♥

I have been waiting for this for ages~


----------



## Jake

Mint said:


> I have heard of black roses, but have never seen them.
> I got these roses today, but they're more of a dark red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it is a new colour. Are these "black"?
> 
> K. There is some weird looking dude talking about black roses in my town,



Pick them up and tell us the Japanese name, if it has くろ in the name then they're black roses


----------



## Mint

Jake. said:


> Pick them up and tell us the Japanese name, if it has くろ in the name then they're black roses



Then they are indeed black roses. o:


----------



## Feraligator

I'm going to re-upload the music for English viewers. http://www.youtube.com/user/JezDayy


----------



## Jake

Mint said:


> Then they are indeed black roses. o:



yeah thought so. I don't really like how the roses look though, but they have defs grown on me


----------



## Mairmalade

JezDayy said:


> I'm going to re-upload the music for English viewers. http://www.youtube.com/user/JezDayy



Cool : )


----------



## Jake

aww cute he just swam with shoes on then when he got out of the water he sneezed <3


----------



## Mint

There is a gyroid in my town station and he keeps mentioning the dream emporium but he doesn't ask me to donate any bells.
I will keep an eye on this.


----------



## Dustbunnii

Chikadi said:


> There was totally something I was meaning to ask...ah! Has anyone seen if the return of NES games or arcade games like the GC Animal Crossing had? I know there's so much stuff to collect so far, so I dunno if anyone has seen some yet if they are there at all... I doubt they would bring them back since there is so much stuff already in the game to do, but just curious!



I would loooove to see these make a return.
They kept me very amused in the GC version and I miss them.
Unfortunately, I also don't see them making a return. Oh well.


----------



## Officer Berri

Man I remember spending hours playing balloon fight in Population Growing. Made me love the game to pieces.

I miss my Balloon Fight. D:

Though I guess I can see why they wouldn't do that now since you can probably buy those games via download.


----------



## BellGreen

Officer Berri said:


> Man I remember spending hours playing balloon fight in Population Growing. Made me love the game to pieces.
> 
> I miss my Balloon Fight. D:
> 
> Though I guess I can see why they wouldn't do that now since you can probably buy those games via download.


BUY those games? D:


----------



## Justin

BellBringerGreen said:


> BUY those games? D:



Virtual Console!


----------



## BellGreen

Justin said:


> Virtual Console!



Oh, I was probably confused about something... I can't type today &.&

I hope we get to have more costumes, I want my Luke Triton


----------



## Jake

Dustbunnii said:


> I would loooove to see these make a return.
> They kept me very amused in the GC version and I miss them.
> Unfortunately, I also don't see them making a return. Oh well.



they wont be puttnig them in the game as they're sold on the eshop and nintendo wants money


----------



## Mairmalade

Officer Berri said:


> Man I remember spending hours playing balloon fight in Population Growing. Made me love the game to pieces.
> 
> I miss my Balloon Fight. D:
> 
> Though I guess I can see why they wouldn't do that now since you can probably buy those games via download.



Yeah. I made a huge game room in my basement with all my favorite games. :3


----------



## Dustbunnii

Jake. said:


> they wont be puttnig them in the game as they're sold on the eshop and nintendo wants money



That makes sense 
I tend to forget about the existence of the eshop/virtual console.


----------



## mattmagician

It's really bad that I've been considering trying to find a way to make the cash to get a JPN 3DS and this game so that I can A) Play it now and B) Work on studying Japanese more.


----------



## Jake

I really really really need to update this.

I'll probably do it later tonight


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Mint said:


> There is a gyroid in my town station and he keeps mentioning the dream emporium but he doesn't ask me to donate any bells.
> I will keep an eye on this.


I heard that if you visit another town with wifi or local, you should get the option to build the Dream Emporium, so you should try that!


----------



## Jake

There you go, did a good little update to the first post (badly needed doing) anyway, there's a not there that says if you find anything useful drop me a PM and i'll add it (maybe LOL)

hope you like it.


----------



## Winona

Hey guys! I found some maps and compared them to each other when I found some maps that had useless beach areas (at least that is what I call them).

View attachment 1940

On the first map, there is no useless space. You can reach every inch of the beach by using the ramps.

On the second map, you can't use a small area of the beach because there are no ramps to get there.

On the third map, you can't even use a fairly large area of the beach.

At least that is the case if you can't swim there, and from what I've heard you can't swim near the waterfall (invisible wall). 
And since the waterfall seperates the "useless" areas from the rest of the beach... But some people who already have the game may enlighten us of course.


----------



## Anna

Not really impressed with the music this time round, I loved Wild World's music this music just doesn't do it for me.

scratch that its growing on me


----------



## Leon

Anna said:


> Not really impressed with the music this time round, I loved Wild World's music this music just doesn't do it for me.
> 
> scratch that its growing on me



I was like you at the start, but after a few times it sunk and now I am in love with the tracks. They are amazing.


----------



## Mint

K.K. Guitar said:


> I heard that if you visit another town with wifi or local, you should get the option to build the Dream Emporium, so you should try that!



I have visited two other towns prior to the gyroid appearing. 
I have the option to build it, but Shizue wouldn't let me. Then the gyroid appeared mentioning the dream emporium, but I can't donate bells to him. 
I'm hoping this means I will get it soon.


----------



## Mint

Winona said:


> Hey guys! I found some maps and compared them to each other when I found some maps that had useless beach areas (at least that is what I call them).
> 
> View attachment 1940
> 
> On the first map, there is no useless space. You can reach every inch of the beach by using the ramps.
> 
> On the second map, you can't use a small area of the beach because there are no ramps to get there.
> 
> On the third map, you can't even use a fairly large area of the beach.
> 
> At least that is the case if you can't swim there, and from what I've heard you can't swim near the waterfall (invisible wall).
> And since the waterfall seperates the "useless" areas from the rest of the beach... But some people who already have the game may enlighten us of course.



You can swim to those cut off areas of beach. You have to swim around the waterfall to get to it.


----------



## Anna

Mint said:


> You can swim to those cut off areas of beach. You have to swim around the waterfall to get to it.


 is there anything on them?


----------



## Lydiamilan

So is it true there's colored contacts for our characters?


----------



## Mint

Anna said:


> is there anything on them?



Mine didn't have anything on it, since I had a very small section, but I brought a coconut over and planted it.



> So is it true there's colored contacts for our characters?


I'm not sure if anyone has that store available to them yet. :c


----------



## Winona

I see, Mint. Thank you for clarifying this! I really wondered why Nintendo would do such a stupid thing... haha. Well, now I want one of these. I wonder if I'll ever meet another villager there and how he is planning to get back to his home?


----------



## Mint

The gyroid in the station has disappeared and I still don't have dream emporium access. X_x

I talked to Shizue and the gyroid came back. Maybe I need to have someone visit me while the gyroid is here or I have to go to another town? D:

Edit: I can donate now!  Should have access tomorrow, unless I time skip.


----------



## Klainette

I'm not sure what is already confirmed about the color contacts, but I found this on a japanese website (google translate though) xD:

"Changes to red machine by performing 11 times hair cut and re-visit the next day, color contacts can be selected ..."

so after you get your hairstyle changed 11 times and wait a day you can change your eye color.

sorry if someone already said this <.<


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Klainette said:


> I'm not sure what is already confirmed about the color contacts, but I found this on a japanese website (google translate though) xD:
> 
> "Changes to red machine by performing 11 times hair cut and re-visit the next day, color contacts can be selected ..."
> 
> so after you get your hairstyle changed 11 times and wait a day you can change your eye color.
> 
> sorry if someone already said this <.<


Thanks for that!


----------



## Pelshko

I finally got to go to the island today. The minigames are great, can't wait to play those online  
Can you only swim around the island, or is it possible to buy a marine suit? I'm sure I saw a player jump off of the dock in the E3 2011 trailer.


----------



## Winona

Pelshko said:


> I finally got to go to the island today. The minigames are great, can't wait to play those online
> Can you only swim around the island, or is it possible to buy a marine suit? I'm sure I saw a player jump off of the dock in the E3 2011 trailer.



There are two different suits, and one of them enables you to swim in your town!


----------



## Mint

Pelshko said:


> I finally got to go to the island today. The minigames are great, can't wait to play those online
> Can you only swim around the island, or is it possible to buy a marine suit? I'm sure I saw a player jump off of the dock in the E3 2011 trailer.



There are a few different suits you can buy when your island stocks them. They also come in a few different colours.


----------



## Pelshko

Winona said:


> There are two different suits, and one of them enables you to swim in your town!



That's awesome! I can't wait to swim in my town. Thanks for answering


----------



## Mint

I have access to the dream emporium. I no longer have to time travel now. ^^
It costs 500 bells to visit a dream town.

It's too bad you can't keep any items from the dream towns. :c


----------



## Winona

Can you please visit Nintendo's town soon and post some of your pics?


----------



## JKDOS

Mint said:


> I have access to the dream emporium. I no longer have to time travel now. ^^
> It costs 500 bells to visit a dream town.
> 
> It's too bad you can't keep any items from the dream towns. :c



It just  randomly open? I still need that!


----------



## Viriel

Mint, you're my hero \o/


----------



## Superpenguin

Has any animal moved out of your town yet Mint?


----------



## Mint

Winona said:


> Can you please visit Nintendo's town soon and post some of your pics?



I went there but didn't take too many pictures. 
I'll go back again a bit later.



> It just randomly open? I still need that!


No, it's the ? community project. The gyroid appears in the station.



> Has any animal moved out of your town yet Mint?


Not yet. Even with all of the time travelling. X__x
I'm slowly going back in time to the proper date. xD


Villagers will trade you fruit for your furniture. Too bad I have this fruit already. xD


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> Not yet. Even with all of the time travelling. X__x
> I'm slowly going back in time to the proper date. xD
> 
> 
> Villagers will trade you fruit for your furniture. Too bad I have this fruit already. xD


Wow really? I have mixed feelings about this.
I would definitely want alll good characters in the beginning then.


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> Wow really? I have mixed feelings about this.
> I would definitely want alll good characters in the beginning then.


I have two villagers that look very similar. I'm trying to get one of them to move out. 
So far it's not working. :c


----------



## Superpenguin

Did you try talking to Shizu either at her desk or at yours and doing every single possible combo, maybe mayors really can evict residents.


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> Did you try talking to Shizu either at her desk or at yours and doing every single possible combo, maybe mayors really can evict residents.



I will go try it now. 


There has to be an easier way to put patterns on the ground. Dx This is taking forever. 
I'm attempting to build pathways.

Okay, I found the villager option. I'm not sure if I hit the right option to kick him out. I'll find out tomorrow.


----------



## Superpenguin

Is pattern placing the same as CF and WW?
Oh and did you get in the RSC yet?

Harvest stuff is available in the shop too? -.-






If you guys time traveled to Thanksgiving yet can you please tell me when you get as prizes?


----------



## Sam

You know the patterns that were on the ground In the Nintendo Direct? I've seen the same ones in other peoples towns. Can they be bought? Also, are they permanent?


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> Is pattern placing the same as CF and WW?
> Oh and did you get in the RSC yet?




I haven't played CF and never placed patterns down in WW. ^^; (I am so helpful. xD)

What I've been doing is going to the pattern screen and selecting the option to place the pattern down.

Haven't gotten into the RSC yet. :c



> You know the patterns that were on the ground In the Nintendo Direct? I've seen the same ones in other peoples towns. Can they be bought? Also, are they permanent?


I got my path pattern from the Nintendo town. The pattern was saved over one of the default ones meaning I should have it forever unless I save over it.


----------



## Superpenguin

Sam said:


> You know the patterns that were on the ground In the Nintendo Direct? I've seen the same ones in other peoples towns. Can they be bought? Also, are they permanent?



At a Dream Town, you can talk to Wendell and you can receive a pattern from that player's town. That is most likely how people received those patterns or through QR codes.
I have no idea if patterns are permanent though I highly doubt they would be.


----------



## Mint

I have a new ? community project.
Brewsters maybe?


----------



## Superpenguin

Probably Brewsters. 
That's so exciting!


----------



## Mint

And it's cheaper than the dream emporium! Hurray! xD
Only 198,000 bells.


----------



## Winona

Mint said:


> And it's cheaper than the dream emporium! Hurray! xD
> Only 198,000 bells.



Oh my god, everything is so expensive in this game! Do you think that if I choose the rich town law, community projects will become even more expensive? Of course I would get more money for the items I sell as well, but still... though the villagers might donate more money then, since they are rich now. 

This would actually be something completely new. The villagers in WW and CF always begged for money and said that they had only a hundred bells or so.


----------



## Mint

Winona said:


> Oh my god, everything is so expensive in this game! Do you think that if I choose the rich town law, community projects will become even more expensive? Of course I would get more money for the items I sell as well, but still... though the villagers might donate more money then, since they are rich now.
> 
> This would actually be something completely new. The villagers in WW and CF always begged for money and said that they had only a hundred bells or so.



I have the Rich town law in affect.  I'm not sure if it does affect the community project prices. If it does, then you can expect the community projects to be cheaper than what I'm paying.
The villagers don't donate that much and the ? projects are located in the station and I have yet to see villagers go in there.


I got the ball pit bed from a balloon.  Yay.


----------



## Winona

Okay thanks, that helped a lot. I might just choose the rich town law as well so that people will come to my town and sell their things here, hehe.

I've got another question: when you've paid off the amount of money for a community project to be built, how long does it take to be actually finished? A day?


----------



## Mint

Winona said:


> Okay thanks, that helped a lot. I might just choose the rich town law as well so that people will come to my town and sell their things here, hehe.
> 
> I've got another question: when you've paid off the amount of money for a community project to be built, how long does it take to be actually finished? A day?



Keep in mind that you get more back when you sell to RParkers, but not at Nooks. 
It takes a day for the project to be finished.


----------



## Lyssa

Noob question! I keep seeing balloons... is the slingshot back or is it one of those "follow it until it lands in a tree" kind of thing?



Mint said:


> Keep in mind that you get more back when you sell to RParkers, but not at Nooks.
> It takes a day for the project to be finished.



You get MORE for selling things at RParkers? I've been ripping myself off .__.


----------



## Pelshko

Hmm.. now this is odd.. I have a piece of furniture that I can't place in my house, despite having a lot of space. I offered to sell it, and it was only worth 140 bells. I have no idea what it could be.


----------



## Mint

Lyssa said:


> Noob question! I keep seeing balloons... is the slingshot back or is it one of those "follow it until it lands in a tree" kind of thing?



The slingshot is back!
Upgraded Nooks sells it. I didn't check my shop today, but there may be one in stock.


----------



## Lyssa

Pelshko said:


> Hmm.. now this is odd.. I have a piece of furniture that I can't place in my house, despite having a lot of space. I offered to sell it, and it was only worth 140 bells. I have no idea what it could be.



Would it be some kind of wall furniture?  I had the DLC and couldn't figure out how to use it until someone said it was wall furni XD


----------



## JKDOS

I stopped selling at RParkers. I want to get Nookington so I'm settling for less


----------



## Mint

I wonder...if I buy at Nooks, couldn't I just turn around and sell the furniture from Nooks to RParkers for more money? 

Mwuhahahaha....


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> I wonder...if I buy at Nooks, couldn't I just turn around and sell the furniture from Nooks to RParkers for more money?
> 
> Mwuhahahaha....


They'll make sure you can't earn money that easy.


----------



## Pelshko

Lyssa said:


> Would it be some kind of wall furniture?  I had the DLC and couldn't figure out how to use it until someone said it was wall furni XD


Ah, it's a light that goes on my wall! Thanks 
Speaking of the DLC, what is it? I think I sold it at R. Parkers by mistake..


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> They'll make sure you can't earn money that easy.



But I can set the prices if I sell to the villagers...


----------



## McRibbie

The DLC is the clock from Nookington's.


----------



## Pelshko

Oh ok. I was gonna make a new player so I could get the DLC again, but I don't think I'll bother now.


----------



## X66x66

Does Nooks upgrade the same way? Like buy enough stuff and they eventually upgrade?

Also, is there a catalog in this game?


----------



## Mint

There is a catalog. ^^ It even shows fossils (but you can't order them).


----------



## Feraligator

Is the attic back? And can you decorate it?


----------



## Mint

The upper floor? 

It's back and can be decorated.
The game starts off with one floor in your house and upgrades to a second floor.


----------



## Feraligator

Mint said:


> The upper floor?
> 
> It's back and can be decorated.
> The game starts off with one floor in your house and upgrades to a second floor.



Remember Wild World and City Folk? 

That's what I mean. Or were you saying about the 2nd floor?


----------



## Mint

When you get the upper floor, it's empty. The phone does not come back.

I think it's the attic. ^^;


----------



## JCnator

The attic didn't came back in this game. To save, you just have to press START or SELECT and choose either Save or Save & Continue. I guess they found that the attic is kinda useless now that there's too few players actually going to attic to save.


----------



## CherryBlossom

Lyssa said:


> View attachment 1931View attachment 1932View attachment 1933View attachment 1934View attachment 1935
> 
> Katrina visited my town today XD Also - pictures of Patei's and Butch's houses




I like how the villagers have actually put effort into their interior design in NL!


----------



## Lydiamilan

Does the town tree talk like it did in the GameCube version? And does it grow like a normal tree or does it grow as you do more for the town?


----------



## Mint

The tree hasn't talked to me.

I saved my game, went back into the game and now the blue alpaca is awake. 

Customized furniture time!


----------



## Jake

Lyssa said:


> Noob question! I keep seeing balloons... is the slingshot back or is it one of those "follow it until it lands in a tree" kind of thing?


The slingshot is back but you can't buy it until Nook Jr's has upgraded. However you can pop then with your net in this game, and the net is available from the start of the game 



Mint said:


> There is a catalog. ^^ It even shows fossils (but you can't order them).


Fossils in the catalogue were in the previous games too 



JezDayy said:


> Is the attic back? And can you decorate it?


Pretty sure the attic is not back.


----------



## Mint

Jake. said:


> Fossils in the catalogue were in the previous games too



That shows how much I use the catalogue.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Mint I was wondering if after you put a town decoration in the town, can you remove it? or is it permanent?


----------



## Mint

Lovemcqueen said:


> Mint I was wondering if after you put a town decoration in the town, can you remove it? or is it permanent?



You can remove it. Talking to Shizu when she is standing behind the counter brings up an option for it. ^^


----------



## Stevey Queen

Goodie.


----------



## Mint

The lastest ? community project has been paid off. 
I'll post what it is tomorrow.


----------



## Ozzie

Mint said:


> You can remove it. Talking to Shizu when she is standing behind the counter brings up an option for it. ^^



Can you also remove the original bridge? (if you have already built a second one)


----------



## Mint

Ozzie said:


> Can you also remove the original bridge? (if you have already built a second one)



I think so.

I can't remember which option it was while talking to Shizue. ._. I've tried every option but can't figure out how to get back to the delete monuments screen so that I can double check if it's possible to delete the original bridge.

It might be because I have an on going project. >_>


----------



## Grace

Hey, I've been watching a lot of Zed's video feeds (sorry, too new to add links) and also Hamataros, but have yet to see anyone using their mail pocket for storing tools. Is this something that no one but our family does? Or is it missing from NL? 

In CF you only had to move the item from your pocket to an empty letter (I usually addressed it to my "future self") and it conveniently stayed there out of the way until you needed it (like adding a present to a letter). It freed up pocket space for fish, etc.  Just had to watch out not to mail it to someone else!


----------



## erin49215

Grace said:


> Hey, I've been watching a lot of Zed's video feeds (sorry, too new to add links) and also Hamataros, but have yet to see anyone using their mail pocket for storing tools. Is this something that no one but our family does? Or is it missing from NL?
> 
> In CF you only had to move the item from your pocket to an empty letter (I usually addressed it to my "future self") and it conveniently stayed there out of the way until you needed it (like adding a present to a letter). It freed up pocket space for fish, etc.  Just had to watch out not to mail it to someone else!



I've always done that, too!


----------



## Superpenguin

Grace said:


> Hey, I've been watching a lot of Zed's video feeds (sorry, too new to add links) and also Hamataros, but have yet to see anyone using their mail pocket for storing tools. Is this something that no one but our family does? Or is it missing from NL?
> 
> In CF you only had to move the item from your pocket to an empty letter (I usually addressed it to my "future self") and it conveniently stayed there out of the way until you needed it (like adding a present to a letter). It freed up pocket space for fish, etc.  Just had to watch out not to mail it to someone else!



Yes you can still do that, but I don't think people really need to, because most people seem to be fishing on the island and there is a convenient storage bin for you stuff on the island and on the beach in the village.


----------



## Mint

My latest ? community project that was completed turned out to be the second floor of the museum.

On the second floor there was some wallpaper for sale and a silver shovel.

After 498,000, mortgage is 598,000.


----------



## Galtjes

For those who have the game I have a couple of questions:

Does the big QR sewing machine at the Able Shop is also a community project or how can you get it?

What items can you get from the humans at model house section?


----------



## Mint

Galtjes said:


> For those who have the game I have a couple of questions:
> 
> Does the big QR sewing machine at the Able Shop is also a community project or how can you get it?
> 
> What items can you get from the humans at model house section?



The sewing machine is not a community project. Sable unlocks it.

The model homes are from streetpass and none of us have gotten together in person to do that, so I can't tell you which items we can get. :c


----------



## Galtjes

Ah  well, thank you for your answers


----------



## LollyPie

Does anyone know if they brought the villager pictures back. I really loved that from WW and missed it in CF.


----------



## monkE

LollyPie said:


> Does anyone know if they brought the villager pictures back. I really loved that from WW and missed it in CF.



Yes they have been confirmed, as seen below.


----------



## Galtjes

Oh yes, the villager pictures have been announced since the Nintendo Conference and you can see them in the Official Site.


----------



## LollyPie

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## Villager Fan

A couple of interesting things. I am not sure what this booklet is....

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A7e9PpPCIAA_RIn.jpg:large

But it has two dates on the bottom November 2012 - April 2014. I am not sure if any other game had a booklet like this, but I just wonder why they put those dates on the bottom like that.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A7fBYMACUAEgn-r.jpg:large

Also, I am not sure if it's the same booklet or not, but it has a calendar with all of the Villager Birthdays, and official art for all of them, however, this is only part of it show off the pink tiger I guess. Not sure what she is saying. This is the first time I have seen this calendar. Is there anyone on this forum who speaks Japanese who also has a Twitter that can communicate with the girl to either scan or take pictures of all the calendar pages, or tell us some stuff like how many villagers are in the game, is Champ back, etc.


----------



## Jake

i'll give saragota a PM


----------



## saratoga

The reason it has dates at the bottom is because it is essentially a schedule/calendar book. Pretty much all schedule books are this way (one year plus a few months). If that finger at the bottom wasn't covering the word it would have been easier to read but yeah, it was easy enough to figure out 

The pink tiger is not saying anything..... The pink bubble with text just says that its the harvest festival on that same day. Rule of thumb: Normal text with Animal picture= their birthday, Bubble of text on a day=Holiday/Special event.


----------



## Villager Fan

Ah, cool. BUT my main point was that since it shows each Villager on their given brithday (Kabuki for example is shown on his birthday, November 29th) then that would be the rest of the villagers must be shown. As you can see above the tiger, the camo alligator is seen, and the other page shows a new monkey. What I am getting at is, it would essentially tell us how many villagers are in the game and whether or not Champ is there on the calendar on his brithday, June 6th. Is there anyway you can talk to her on Twitter about this? She doesn't even have to take pictures of the rest of the calendar pages. Essentially, we want to know what I described above.

EDIT: I guess it would help to link to her Twitter....

https://twitter.com/heroinexanna


----------



## Leon

Villager Fan said:


> A couple of interesting things. I am not sure what this booklet is....
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A7e9PpPCIAA_RIn.jpg:large
> 
> But it has two dates on the bottom November 2012 - April 2014. I am not sure if any other game had a booklet like this, but I just wonder why they put those dates on the bottom like that.
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/A7fBYMACUAEgn-r.jpg:large
> 
> Also, I am not sure if it's the same booklet or not, but it has a calendar with all of the Villager Birthdays, and official art for all of them, however, this is only part of it show off the pink tiger I guess. Not sure what she is saying. This is the first time I have seen this calendar. Is there anyone on this forum who speaks Japanese who also has a Twitter that can communicate with the girl to either scan or take pictures of all the calendar pages, or tell us some stuff like how many villagers are in the game, is Champ back, etc.



This looks so cool. I hope we get something like this.


----------



## Mint

Just gave a gem to the blue alpaca. I'll let you know if he builds something with it.
He kept mentioning 3. I'm assuming it will be either 3 hours or three days.

Ohhh. I think he wants three gems, which I don't have. I will try shells instead.

He didn't take my gem and he won't let me give him the shells. .__.
He must be waiting for the other gems. Dx




The second floor of the museum sells silver tools. I have the shovel and net.


----------



## mattmagician

Very curious what you get if you give him 3 gems now!


----------



## Mint

I'm not sure if I only need three gems or three gems that are the same colour.
I'm going to time travel back in time and get some more gems (and celebrate my birthday since it was a few days before AC:NL came out.  ).


----------



## Lyssa

Just to add - if any of you discover a guide book for AC:NL in Japanese - PLEASE let me know!! I want one to add to my collection! D:


----------



## Mint

It costs 10,000 bells to open a room on the second floor of the museum.

The second floor also sells items you can use in the rooms.

It appears the gems have to be the same colour. Dx


----------



## Lyssa

I got one of the new animals!! She looks cool!  I'll post a pic of her room when she's done moving in


----------



## JKDOS

Mint said:


> It costs 10,000 bells to open a room on the second floor of the museum.
> 
> The second floor also sells items you can use in the rooms.
> 
> It appears the gems have to be the same colour. Dx



where do I pay the 10,000? How do you unlock upstairs in the first place?


----------



## X66x66

Does the museum shop always sell a silver tool? In the ND it was selling a silver net I think and didn't you say yours was selling a silver shovel Mint?


----------



## Mint

traceguy said:


> where do I pay the 10,000? How do you unlock upstairs in the first place?



It's one of the ? projects. The one after the dream emporium project.
Talk to celeste to open the rooms.



> Does the museum shop always sell a silver tool? In the ND it was selling a silver net I think and didn't you say yours was selling a silver shovel Mint?


No, sometimes there's only different floors being sold or wallpaper.
You can buy two items from her a day, plus the furniture sold for the rooms.

I have a silver net, fishing rod, and shovel now from the museum.


Rain still doesn't water the flowers. -_-


*If you receive a delicious fruit from another player's town and plant it, it will NOT grow a delicious fruit tree. *

Burying a silver shovel for a day, does not get you a gold shovel.


----------



## Pelshko

Mint said:


> *If you receive a delicious fruit from another player's town and plant it, it will NOT grow a delicious fruit tree. *
> 
> Burying a silver shovel for a day, does not get you a gold shovel.


That sucks 
What was the amount of villagers you can have in your town again? 10 right?


----------



## Mint

Pelshko said:


> That sucks
> What was the amount of villagers you can have in your town again? 10 right?



If it is 10, it's taking a really long time for the 10th villager to move in. 

Do you want a silver shovel? I have a spare. ^^;


----------



## Pelshko

Mint said:


> If it is 10, it's taking a really long time for the 10th villager to move in.
> 
> Do you want a silver shovel? I have a spare. ^^;



Oh, I was just guessing it would be the same amount as ACCF. Maybe not.

Sure!  I'm on now so I could go to your town, or open mine if you want.


----------



## Mint

Pelshko said:


> Oh, I was just guessing it would be the same amount as ACCF. Maybe not.
> 
> Sure!  I'm on now so I could go to your town, or open mine if you want.



Can I visit your town? 
I may not be there long. I have to eat lunch soon.


----------



## Pelshko

Mint said:


> Can I visit your town?
> I may not be there long. I have to eat lunch soon.



Alright! That's ok, I have to do something in about an hour anyways.
Gonna open now


----------



## Mint

Pelshko said:


> Alright! That's ok, I have to do something in about an hour anyways.
> Gonna open now




I'm going to check the museum for more silver tools. I'll bring any more extras that I get. (bringing a silver net too.)

The Able sisters are upgrading. o:


----------



## Pelshko

Mint said:


> I'm going to check the museum for more silver tools. I'll bring any more extras that I get.
> 
> The Able sisters are upgrading. o:



That's cool! By the way, are you able to scan QR codes yet? I'd like to get that DJ K.K. design


----------



## Mint

Pelshko said:


> That's cool! By the way, are you able to scan QR codes yet? I'd like to get that DJ K.K. design



Yes, I can. Is there a way I can give you the pattern?


----------



## JKDOS

Mint said:


> It's one of the ? projects. The one after the dream emporium project.
> *If you receive a delicious fruit from another player's town and plant it, it will NOT grow a delicious fruit tree. *
> Burying a silver shovel for a day, does not get you a gold shovel.



That means the delicious oranges I took from your town wount amount to anything :O

EDIT: Well I'm gonna stop paying my mortgages and start working on "?" projects


----------



## Dizzard

Mint said:


> If it is 10, it's taking a really long time for the 10th villager to move in.
> 
> Do you want a silver shovel? I have a spare. ^^;



It could be possible that you need a town upgrade to get the last 3 villagers. (to make 12) 

Remember that manual that had slots for people to write down 12 villagers? It could be that when you reach 9 villagers there starts to be requirements before another will move in.


----------



## Officer Berri

That seems reasonable. Maybe your town has to progress through shops to a certain extent before other villagers will move into town.


----------



## McRibbie

Has anyone gone to the Nintendo village and got the Iwata head-board pattern yet?


----------



## Mint

McRibbie said:


> Has anyone gone to the Nintendo village and got the Iwata head-board pattern yet?



I went to Nintendo town, but did not grab that pattern.
I took the one for pathways. xD;;; (because I kept failing at making one that I liked.)


----------



## JKDOS

I've unlocked Nookway and Hopefully will have Nookington very soon.

Also, about the delicious fruit. I planted some delicious fruit I got from Mint and they've successfully grew into trees bearing delicious oranges.


----------



## Mint

traceguy said:


> Also, about the delicious fruit. I planted some delicious fruit I got from Mint and they've successfully grew into trees bearing delicious oranges.



My delicious cherry grew into regular cherries. .__.
But that may be because your native fruits are also oranges.

Moving these here so they will be seen:

Nintendo town. It's mostly flowers and trees.


Spoiler




















Birthday:





Camper:





Second floor of the museum:









Villagers in other towns:


Spoiler




















I want that rainbow bear in my town. D:


----------



## Mairmalade

traceguy said:


> I've unlocked Nookway and Hopefully will have Nookington very soon.
> 
> Also, about the delicious fruit. I planted some delicious fruit I got from Mint and they've successfully grew into trees bearing delicious oranges.



Wow, sounds like you're very successful 
When you do upgrade do you think you could snap a shot of the upgraded expansion? I would like to see how it looks in the city.


----------



## Mint

One of my villagers gave me a petition for something. o__o

...and none of my villagers can sign it.

I think I need to go to a different town and get those villagers to sign it. .__. <- this is working.


----------



## Dustbunnii

Are you able to change the color of the pajamas at all xD?
I'm not a big fan of pink :I...
Also, I think the name of that "rainbow bear" is Stitches. He's adorable <3


----------



## Mairmalade

Dustbunnii said:


> Are you able to change the color of the pajamas at all xD?
> I'm not a big fan of pink :I...
> Also, I think the name of that "rainbow bear" is Stitches. He's adorable <3



Agreeeeeeed. <3 Hope i get him D:


----------



## Mint

Dustbunnii said:


> Are you able to change the color of the pajamas at all xD?
> I'm not a big fan of pink :I...



I don't think so. :c I'm not a fan of pink either.

Petition is almost done.
It's for swimming-something. Will be a while before I get it back to my town.


----------



## JKDOS

Okay, I need these translated ASAP!


----------



## Mr. Andronicus

Mint said:


> The Able sisters are upgrading. o:



Was this just an upgrade to gain access to QR codes, or did the entire shop change?


----------



## Mint

Mr. Andronicus said:


> Was this just an upgrade to gain access to QR codes, or did the entire shop change?



Looks like I'm getting an upper floor.
The QR codes is a sewing machine that gets added in the shop.


----------



## Anna

Has anyone seen zedamex's new video it shows most/all of the mini games on the island 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myHZdzicXNE&feature=g-u-u


----------



## Ozzie

So i have a question.. at the beginning where you choose your townmap what happens if you take none of them, will Rover start with the first map again? i think so because thats the most logical solution but i want it confirmed anyway^^


----------



## X66x66

Does anyone know of shoe shank or r parkers upgrades? They both look kinda dumpy like nooks cranny. Also do the able sisters really upgrade or is it just shampoodles?


----------



## Cherrypie

Ozzie said:


> So i have a question.. at the beginning where you choose your townmap what happens if you take none of them, will Rover start with the first map again? i think so because thats the most logical solution but i want it confirmed anyway^^



I heard that you get 3 maps you can choose from. If you don't like any of them, then it goes back to the first map.


----------



## Cherrypie

X66x66 said:


> Does anyone know of shoe shank or r parkers upgrades? They both look kinda dumpy like nooks cranny. Also do the able sisters really upgrade or is it just shampoodles?



I am not sure Shoe Shank upgrades, but I am pretty the 'upgrade' to Able Sisters is just Shampoodle on top of them... It would be awesome if they upgrade AGAIN and on top of Shampoodles is Gracie!  (Sorry for double posting)


----------



## Mint

X66x66 said:


> Does anyone know of shoe shank or r parkers upgrades? They both look kinda dumpy like nooks cranny. Also do the able sisters really upgrade or is it just shampoodles?



Not sure about the first two.
The Able sisters building is upgrading in my town. Their shop is still open, so whatever is going above them is separate.


----------



## Galtjes

traceguy said:
			
		

> Okay, I need these translated ASAP!



From my little japanese knowledge and help of a dictionary, these are melody cards, you can use them to create a message with a melody that you create and attach them to a present.

Speaking of presents, do you need to buy the wrapping paper at Nook's for making presents or for what is it function?.


----------



## JCnator

You can buy these at Nook's. To wrap something, go to your inventory screen and select the wrapper. Pick the second option and select which item you want to wrap it up. Perfect to surprise people with gifts without resorting to send a letter.


----------



## Galtjes

Oh I see, that's a nice addition.


----------



## LollyPie

I have not heard of the present thing till now. Can you just give a villager a present with out sending them a letter at anytime then? It is a really cute addition.


----------



## Jake

Lyssa said:


> I got one of the new animals!! She looks cool!  I'll post a pic of her room when she's done moving in



ahh I really like this animal



Mint said:


> My delicious cherry grew into regular cherries. .__.
> But that may be because your native fruits are also oranges.
> 
> Moving these here so they will be seen:
> 
> Nintendo town. It's mostly flowers and trees.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camper:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second floor of the museum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Villagers in other towns:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want that rainbow bear in my town. D:



Really nice screenshots here


anyway, I asked before, what is the bear bag sold in nooks?


----------



## Villager Fan

Mint, does it allow you you build another campground after you built one already?


----------



## JCnator

So far, I know that both silver shovel and silver net will defintely show up on the second floor of the museum (provided you upgraded it). It seems like that the silver rod will be there as well. Not sure of where we could obtain a silver axe, silver watering can and silver slingshot.


----------



## Jake

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So far, I know that both silver shovel and silver net will defintely show up on the second floor of the museum (provided you upgraded it). It seems like that the silver rod will be there as well. Not sure of where we could obtain a silver axe, silver watering can and silver slingshot.



This is a good question.


Anyway, if anyone comes across any more livestreams please link i'm really bored and have to wait until 8pm (which is 4 hours 18 minutes) for zed's to go live...


----------



## BellGreen

Jake. said:


> This is a good question.
> 
> 
> Anyway, if anyone comes across any more livestreams please link i'm really bored and have to wait until 8pm (which is 4 hours 18 minutes) for zed's to go live...



ITs not a live stream, but there is something called WiiFolderJosh, he does cool videos on AC and all-Nintendo, he is doing a daily journal of NL, it's pretty funny

LOL it's almost 9PM for me o.o I bet the stream would be done already over here


----------



## Jake

BellBringerGreen said:


> ITs not a live stream, but there is something called WiiFolderJosh, he does cool videos on AC and all-Nintendo, he is doing a daily journal of NL, it's pretty funny
> 
> LOL it's almost 9PM for me o.o I bet the stream would be done already over here




yeah I've seen his youtube videos, i do prefer a livestream though


----------



## Stevey Queen

It's almost midnight here in Florida.


----------



## Galtjes

Hey, for anybody who have the game physically can clear me up of something, can one make different towns if you change your SD cards?


----------



## Yuuki

traceguy said:


> Okay, I need these translated ASAP!
> 
> View attachment 1953View attachment 1954View attachment 1955



Rough translation, i'm not as good >.<

That item is a Melody Card, allows you to send message to other villagers, which is accompanied by melody, something similar to a "letter". You can send it in the post office =)


----------



## JKDOS

Yuuki said:


> Rough translation, i'm not as good >.<
> 
> That item is a Melody Card, allows you to send message to other villagers, which is accompanied by melody, something similar to a "letter". You can send it in the post office =)



Your right. I had saratoga translate it for me. I would of figured out what the item was on my own, but I couldn't get it to work because my letter inbox was full


----------



## saratoga

This thread is really long for me to go through, so sorry if these are repeats!

About the police station: You get this through a community project. There are two kinds that you can build, and it costs 264000 bells. The two types are: Modern and Classic. Copper will be in the Modern type and Booker in the classic type, so you have to choose them with the pair that it comes with.

About the Cafe: It can be opened with a community project, and costs 298000 bells. Once you get coffee from there, after the 4th time you'll be able to get takeout. After the 8th time you'll be able to work there part-time. After working there part-time three times, you'll get a coffee maker! Each villager seems to have a coffee that they prefer: Mocha, Coffee with sugar, Coffee with milk, etc. You are able to choose the amount of sugar and milk in each coffee. Kicks (or "Shank") preference is apparently: A Mocha with one sugar and no milk. 

My info comes from this source: http://wiki.grovyle.net/butsumori_3ds/?トップページ
A Japanese wiki page where we all share info with each other.


----------



## Jake

saratoga said:


> This thread is really long for me to go through, so sorry if these are repeats!
> 
> About the police station: You get this through a community project. There are two kinds that you can build, and it costs 264000 bells. The two types are: Modern and Classic. Copper will be in the Modern type and Booker in the classic type, so you have to choose them with the pair that it comes with.
> 
> About the Cafe: It can be opened with a community project, and costs 298000 bells. Once you get coffee from there, after the 4th time you'll be able to get takeout. After the 8th time you'll be able to work there part-time. After working there part-time three times, you'll get a coffee maker! Each villager seems to have a coffee that they prefer: Mocha, Coffee with sugar, Coffee with milk, etc. You are able to choose the amount of sugar and milk in each coffee. Kicks (or "Shank") preference is apparently: A Mocha with one sugar and no milk.
> 
> My info comes from this source: http://wiki.grovyle.net/butsumori_3ds/?トップページ
> A Japanese wiki page where we all share info with each other.



thank you, your translations are much better than google haha.

It's really useful when you post stuff like this really hope you keep doing it x


----------



## saratoga

Jake. said:


> thank you, your translations are much better than google haha.
> 
> It's really useful when you post stuff like this really hope you keep doing it x



Of course! Glad people like it 

I am personally excited to have the classic style Police station, as one of the animals in my town today came up to me asking me to build it, so I think that may mean that it'll be available for me to make starting tomorrow (I hope!).


----------



## Cherrypie

saratoga said:


> This thread is really long for me to go through, so sorry if these are repeats!
> 
> About the police station: You get this through a community project. There are two kinds that you can build, and it costs 264000 bells. The two types are: Modern and Classic. Copper will be in the Modern type and Booker in the classic type, so you have to choose them with the pair that it comes with.
> 
> About the Cafe: It can be opened with a community project, and costs 298000 bells. Once you get coffee from there, after the 4th time you'll be able to get takeout. After the 8th time you'll be able to work there part-time. After working there part-time three times, you'll get a coffee maker! Each villager seems to have a coffee that they prefer: Mocha, Coffee with sugar, Coffee with milk, etc. You are able to choose the amount of sugar and milk in each coffee. Kicks (or "Shank") preference is apparently: A Mocha with one sugar and no milk.
> 
> My info comes from this source: http://wiki.grovyle.net/butsumori_3ds/?トップページ
> A Japanese wiki page where we all share info with each other.



Thanks SO MUCH! That is a lot of great new info we have not heard before! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Toeto

You know, I love it that you can use a ton of bells in this game.
I think that when it's out in Europe, i'll first make my house a decent size.. maybe two upgrades or so and than the town!


----------



## Viriel

Toeto said:


> You know, I love it that you can use a ton of bells in this game.
> I think that when it's out in Europe, i'll first make my house a decent size.. maybe two upgrades or so and than the town!



The same for me


----------



## Stevey Queen

saratoga said:


> This thread is really long for me to go through, so sorry if these are repeats!
> 
> About the police station: You get this through a community project. There are two kinds that you can build, and it costs 264000 bells. The two types are: Modern and Classic. Copper will be in the Modern type and Booker in the classic type, so you have to choose them with the pair that it comes with.
> 
> About the Cafe: It can be opened with a community project, and costs 298000 bells. Once you get coffee from there, after the 4th time you'll be able to get takeout. After the 8th time you'll be able to work there part-time. After working there part-time three times, you'll get a coffee maker! Each villager seems to have a coffee that they prefer: Mocha, Coffee with sugar, Coffee with milk, etc. You are able to choose the amount of sugar and milk in each coffee. Kicks (or "Shank") preference is apparently: A Mocha with one sugar and no milk.
> 
> My info comes from this source: http://wiki.grovyle.net/butsumori_3ds/?トップページ
> A Japanese wiki page where we all share info with each other.



I think the answer is no, but is it possible to have both police stations?


----------



## Mint

After paying off the 598,000 mortgage, Tom Nook gave me four options which I am thinking is the choice to add on three rooms to the main floor and a basement.
Thankfully it's a lot cheaper at 398,000. 



> Mint, does it allow you you build another campground after you built one already?


No. :c


I have the option to build the Cafe now.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Mint said:


> After paying off the 598,000 mortgage, Tom Nook gave me four options which I am thinking is the choice to add on three rooms to the main floor and a basement.
> Thankfully it's a lot cheaper at 398,000.
> 
> 
> No. :c
> 
> 
> I have the option to build the Cafe now.



That kinda destroys my dream of a beautifull camping site...


----------



## Officer Berri

So was the upgrade that costs 598,000 bells is the second story? I can't remember if you said so or not. o.o;

It's nice that the next option isn't more expensive than the last! I'm hoping that the room prices aren't like in Wild World, at least. I remember reading my strategy guide and saying to myself "Wait, if the side rooms are all the same size, why does it get more expensive to add them one after the other? Shouldn't they all cost the same?" I'm sure it makes sense by a game play standpoint but... still. |:


----------



## Mint

K.K. Guitar said:


> That kinda destroys my dream of a beautifull camping site...



Mine too. :c
I wanted my very own tent city.




> So was the upgrade that costs 598,000 bells is the second story? I can't remember if you said so or not. o.o;


My house doesn't look like it has been updated. I made the final payment when Tom Nook's building was closed. When I paid my 498,000 mortgage in the same way (he was closed), my house hadn't changed and I had to wait another day.
I will have to wait until tomorrow to see what has changed.

I've found if you pay a mortgage off and your house is to be updated the next day, but you pay the next mortgage off in that same day, it will take two days before your house has been completely updated.


----------



## Officer Berri

Dang you must be able to make money pretty fast to pay off two mortgages in such a short amount of time! o.o I've never been able to even come close to that!

Is it a lot easier to do all that in New Leaf or something?


----------



## Mint

Officer Berri said:


> Dang you must be able to make money pretty fast to pay off two mortgages in such a short amount of time! o.o I've never been able to even come close to that!
> 
> Is it a lot easier to do all that in New Leaf or something?



No, it's because I go to the island in the evening 2-3 times when all of the rare beetles and sharks come out. 
I can make around 100,000 per trip.


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh wow. I'm going to have to remember to do that when I can finally play the game! xD


----------



## Mairmalade

Officer Berri said:


> Oh wow. I'm going to have to remember to do that when I can finally play the game! xD



Yeah in a couple videos I've seen a a lot of nice butterflies flying around on the island. Thousands of bells a pop and then you have the added foreign fruit, and unlimited fishing~


----------



## Officer Berri

I loved the island in Population Growing because of the year-round summer bug catching and fishing. That's one of the main reasons I was excited to hear it was back in New Leaf.

Speaking of the island... does Kapp'n actually sing on the way there in his boat? I've seen a couple videos where people travel to the island and Kapp'n didn't sing once! Just hopped into the boat, there's a loading screen, then you're at the island, no singing or anything. ): I was a little disappointed. I was sure I'd seen him singing in a video or clip before the game came out.


----------



## Stevey Queen

In all the video's I've seen Kapp'n was singing. But maybe you have the option to skip it if you dont wanna listen.


----------



## mattmagician

He does sing, but you can ask him not to as well.


----------



## Officer Berri

Ah alright. All the videos I've watched must have just asked him not to then. That's good. I was getting confused! xD


----------



## Pickles

I never got to experience the island in the other game, so this will be new and wonderful to me  But I thought someone said it's never nighttime on the island so you couldn't get the best bugs? Guess they were incorrect! Thankfully!


----------



## Mint

Pickles said:


> I never got to experience the island in the other game, so this will be new and wonderful to me  But I thought someone said it's never nighttime on the island so you couldn't get the best bugs? Guess they were incorrect! Thankfully!



I have been on the island as late as 11 pm. 
If you go to the island at night and play the mini-games,  the mini-games will always show it being day time.


----------



## Pickles

Mint said:


> I have been on the island as late as 11 pm.
> If you go to the island at night and play the mini-games,  the mini-games will always show it being day time.



Ahhh, ok. Maybe that's where they got it from. I watched a video of some of the mini games. They look like SO much fun! I want to whack that coconut!


----------



## Pelshko

Mint said:


> If you go to the island at night and play the mini-games,  the mini-games will always show it being day time.


I thought that was really odd, but I suppose they had their reasons for making it that way.
I love the island! I made 160,000 bells just from selling sharks. You were right about evening being the best time to visit 

I'm sure some of you guys have had Katrina in your town, what fortune did you get? I got unlucky. My character has been falling over a lot since last night.


----------



## Mairmalade

Might be time to stay away from Katrina? : p


----------



## Pelshko

Hahah, I should! I'd like to get the popular fortune though, I loved getting that in the gamecube game


----------



## Officer Berri

I must have never got good fortunes as a kid. I always either got the tripping one, or absolutely nothing noticeable.

Though a while back I got one and two people started talking to me just by looking in my direction and complimented me. ...And then no one else did. So uh. ._. Katrina worries me at times.


----------



## Superpenguin

Officer Berri said:


> Though a while back I got one and two people started talking to me just by looking in my direction and complimented me. ...And then no one else did. So uh. ._. Katrina worries me at times.


That one only causes animals of the opposite gender to do that. So you obviously had a dominant whatever gender you chose that character to be.


----------



## JKDOS

Found weird fruit. Can't sell it, cant even eat it







むしくいオレンジ >>> Orange polilla


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

traceguy said:


> Found weird fruit. Can't sell it, cant even eat it


according to google translate  むしくい才レンジ means that that fruit has been eaten by a moth 0_0


----------



## Mint

Cafe has been paid off. 
Went forward a day (slowly returning to the proper date X__x) and my Nooks is upgrading, Cafe is completed, and a tenth villager is moving in behind my house (took out one of my cherry trees in the process :/).


----------



## Superpenguin

DavidOfTAK said:


> according to google translate  むしくい才レンジ means that that fruit has been eaten by a moth 0_0



ew gross, are you sure you can't sell it within a group of stuff?


----------



## JKDOS

DavidOfTAK said:


> according to google translate  むしくい才レンジ means that that fruit has been eaten by a moth 0_0



Moth-eaten old range is more like it. What did I have wrong in my translation

 むしくい才レンジ   >>>   むしくいオレンジ

 むしくい才レンジ 
 むしくいオレンジ


----------



## Officer Berri

So does that mean fruits can go bad if they just sit around now?


----------



## JKDOS

Officer Berri said:


> So does that mean fruits can go bad if they just sit around now?



I guess so

EDIT: I had a feeling it was along the lines of: Rotten


----------



## Officer Berri

Hopefully it only happens to fruit that has been shaken from the trees. I like the way my fruits look sitting there so I don't usually shake them down. Though I might start selling them this time around so even if they do rot on the tree it might never even phase me.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Mint said:


> Cafe has been paid off.
> Went forward a day (slowly returning to the proper date X__x) and my Nooks is upgrading, Cafe is completed, and a tenth villager is moving in behind my house (took out one of my cherry trees in the process :/).



Yay! A tenth villager! Wonder why it took so long.


----------



## Villager Fan

Oh thank god! There might be 12 Villagers after all! Mint, when the new villager moves in, can you take a picture of your town map if  you don't mind? You always have some good stuff to share and I really appreciate it! ^_^


----------



## Officer Berri

I kind of like the different pace for villagers moving in. I was bummed out having one new person every day and then nothing once the village was all filled up. If they don't all move in at once it's rather nice and slow. Seems a tad more realistic that way. People hear good things about the village (decoration/shop upgrades/new buildings maybe) and the village is more likely to have a higher population?


----------



## Mint

Villager Fan said:


> Oh thank god! There might be 12 Villagers after all! Mint, when the new villager moves in, can you take a picture of your town map if  you don't mind? You always have some good stuff to share and I really appreciate it! ^_^



I don't mind.  I will take a picture. Once I get off the island I will take a picture of my map and the area where the villager is moving in.

If there are 12 villagers, would we get more slots for mailing letters? There's only 10 at the moment.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> Cafe has been paid off.
> Went forward a day (slowly returning to the proper date X__x) and my Nooks is upgrading, Cafe is completed, and a tenth villager is moving in behind my house (took out one of my cherry trees in the process :/).


That must be why no one has moved out yet.


----------



## Mairmalade

Officer Berri said:


> I kind of like the different pace for villagers moving in. I was bummed out having one new person every day and then nothing once the village was all filled up. If they don't all move in at once it's rather nice and slow. Seems a tad more realistic that way. People hear good things about the village (decoration/shop upgrades/new buildings maybe) and the village is more likely to have a higher population?



I totally agree. The pacing from what I've seen/heard is excellent. I'm hoping the max count of villagers is at ten, though. D: I've always thought of Animal Crossing as super small-town and have preferred the few to the many. Not just because it starts to feel overcrowded to me, but it's just cozy. Easier to maintain.


----------



## Dizzard

I hope it will be 12.

10 still seems too small.....but 12 is just perfect. It means more variety and really having a town with 12 villagers is still super small and cozy. 

You know in the real world 15 people wouldn't even count for a village let alone a town. It would be considered a tight cozy gathering of people living in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Mint

I will post an updated photo once the villager moves in, but until then:


----------



## Tammyface

Sorry if this was answered, but has anyone found out if we can use more characters than previously for the town name?  (in the Japanese one, at least)?


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> I will post an updated photo once the villager moves in, but until then:



Is that brown building icon the RSC?
and is that farthest south green icon a tent for the camper?


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> Is that brown building icon the RSC?
> and is that farthest south green icon a tent for the camper?



No, it's the Cafe.

The green triangle building is the campsite.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Superpenguin said:


> Is that brown building icon the RSC?
> and is that farthest south green icon a tent for the camper?



The brown icon looks like a coffee cup. She did just get the cafe, if i remember correctly. But i thought she got the RSC too...it doesnt seem to be on her map.


----------



## Mint

Lovemcqueen said:


> The brown icon looks like a coffee cup. She did just get the cafe, if i remember correctly. But i thought she got the RSC too...it doesnt seem to be on her map.



RSC doesn't have an icon (unless it's not showing because I have the RSC very close to my town hall). :c
I still haven't been able to get into it. X_x


----------



## Superpenguin

Oh yes I see it, it IS a coffee cup, clever!
I remember your RSC is like right next to your town hall.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Mint said:


> RSC doesn't have an icon (unless it's not showing because I have the RSC very close to my town hall). :c
> I still haven't been able to get into it. X_x



Maybe you have to turn the power off without saving and meet Resetti.


----------



## Superpenguin

Lovemcqueen said:


> Maybe you have to turn the power off without saving and meet Resetti.



I was just about to say this, just make sure you don't do anything productive.


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> I was just about to say this, just make sure you don't do anything productive.



I will save, run around for a moment and then turn my game off. 

When the RSC was completed, Resetti popped up by my house to talk to me. ^^;

Edit: He is yelling at me. xD
Will try again. There were three options that popped up. He left pretty quickly.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> I will save, run around for a moment and then turn my game off.
> 
> When the RSC was completed, Resetti popped up by my house to talk to me. ^^;



take many pics.


----------



## Devon

I wish nintendo would release a new american 3D trailer on the eshop


----------



## Mint

He leaves very quickly.  ...for now.

From what I found from googling, in CF the resetti surveillance center would sometimes be open after 8pm, but not always.
It may be that way in NL too.


----------



## Lyssa

Tammyface said:


> Sorry if this was answered, but has anyone found out if we can use more characters than previously for the town name?  (in the Japanese one, at least)?



Less. I was pretty upset since I tried naming my town "Obscura" like I always do. Could only fit "Obscur" :/


----------



## Mint

The amount of Japanese characters doesn't reflect the amount of characters that will be available in the English games.

Random example: Japanese pokemon games have less character space than the English versions.


----------



## BellGreen

Mint said:


> The amount of Japanese characters doesn't reflect the amount of characters that will be available in the English games.
> 
> Random example: Japanese pokemon games have less character space than the English versions.



LOL seriously? Well, Prof. Layton games have MORE MOUNTAINS of text in the English versions that the Japanese ones.


----------



## Devon

I have a question, when you take a picture in NL do the pictures automatically save to your SD card? and does it save it in 3D?


----------



## Mint

BellBringerGreen said:


> LOL seriously? Well, Prof. Layton games have MORE MOUNTAINS of text in the English versions that the Japanese ones.


Yep. Only 5 spaces to name your pokemon. :c


----------



## Mint

Devon said:


> I have a question, when you take a picture in NL do the pictures automatically save to your SD card? and does it save it in 3D?



If you set the 3d on, I would imagine it does save in 3d. 3d hurts my eyes. D:
Pictures automatically save to the SD card.


----------



## BellGreen

Mint said:


> Yep. Only 5 spaces to name your pokemon. :c



... well, I can fit my real name in that space! lol

Back to NL, I wondered why many adults were in line for AC release? I know its E, but I saw NO KIDS at the line (if your wondering, this is from a picture.)


----------



## Devon

ok thanks! 





Mint said:


> If you set the 3d on, I would imagine it does save in 3d. 3d hurts my eyes. D:
> Pictures automatically save to the SD card.


----------



## Dustbunnii

BellBringerGreen said:


> ... well, I can fit my real name in that space! lol
> 
> Back to NL, I wondered why many adults were in line for AC release? I know its E, but I saw NO KIDS at the line (if your wondering, this is from a picture.)



Well for one, adults might be buying the games for their kids and just didnt bring the kids with
Two, animal crossing is an older franchise so those might be adults who have been with it since the beginning... maybe
Three, what time was the picture taken xD? Because if it's from late at night then it would make sense that there wouldn't be any kids there.
But I also have no idea what picture you're talking about so my assumptions could be and probably are very incorrect :I


----------



## BellGreen

Dustbunnii said:


> Well for one, adults might be buying the games for their kids and just didnt bring the kids with
> Two, animal crossing is an older franchise so those might be adults who have been with it since the beginning... maybe
> Three, what time was the picture taken xD? Because if it's from late at night then it would make sense that there wouldn't be any kids there.
> But I also have no idea what picture you're talking about so my assumptions could be and probably are very incorrect :I



It was in a thread called "AC in Japan sold out" or pretty much like that.
It was probably in a mall, I dont know if at night or day lol


----------



## Dustbunnii

BellBringerGreen said:


> It was in a thread called "AC in Japan sold out" or pretty much like that.
> It was probably in a mall, I dont know if at night or day lol



Oh, lol
Well idk then. That was my best guess xD that is kind of odd that there weren't any kids though


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Got a lot of new (as in I don't think it's been mentioned here before) information today via tumblr (mainly a user called "pelshko"):

1. Fish (and I'm assuming insects and sea creatures) can now be kept in storage (dressers, drawers, etc.)

2. View attachment 1970 It appears that Saharah now comes into your house to give you carpet and wallpaper. Maybe she assesses your room and picks something that may match? I'm not sure.

3. View attachment 1971 Animals, in addition to doing things such as shaking trees and fishing, can also "read" the bulletin board.

4. View attachment 1972 This appears to be what looks like the inside of an igloo? So maybe those return as well as the camping animals.

Also, I found a lot of interesting tidbits here. Some that I don't think have been mentioned here:

1. Your house can be lit without the use of a candle, lamp, etc. There is a light switch button on the touch screen.

2. One new rock will appear each day that can be hit in exchange for a gem.

3. You can now donate things/check multiple fossils at once at the museum, instead of doing each one by itself. Also, once you donate something, you will not be able to select it from your inventory for donation again. This is handy as it'll save you the time and trouble of checking to see what is/isn't already donated.

4. The animals can also display items which you can buy at R. Parker's for ridiculously low prices.

5. Kicks' shop is apparently unlocked after spending 8,000 bells at Able Sisters.

All right, that's it. I hope none of that has already been mentioned.


----------



## Ahna

indigoXdaisy said:


> Got a lot of new (as in I don't think it's been mentioned here before) information today via tumblr (mainly a user called "pelshko"):
> 
> 1. Fish (and I'm assuming insects and sea creatures) can now be kept in storage (dressers, drawers, etc.)
> 
> 2. View attachment 1970 It appears that Saharah now comes into your house to give you carpet and wallpaper. Maybe she assesses your room and picks something that may match? I'm not sure.
> 
> 3. View attachment 1971 Animals, in addition to doing things such as shaking trees and fishing, can also "read" the bulletin board.
> 
> 4. View attachment 1972 This appears to be what looks like the inside of an igloo? So maybe those return as well as the camping animals.
> 
> Also, I found a lot of interesting tidbits here. Some that I don't think have been mentioned here:
> 
> 1. Your house can be lit without the use of a candle, lamp, etc. There is a light switch button on the touch screen.
> 
> 2. One new rock will appear each day that can be hit in exchange for a gem.
> 
> 3. You can now donate things/check multiple fossils at once at the museum, instead of doing each one by itself. Also, once you donate something, you will not be able to select it from your inventory for donation again. This is handy as it'll save you the time and trouble of checking to see what is/isn't already donated.
> 
> 4. The animals can also display items which you can buy at R. Parker's for ridiculously low prices.
> 
> 5. Kicks' shop is apparently unlocked after spending 8,000 bells at Able Sisters.
> 
> All right, that's it. I hope none of that has already been mentioned.



It is all new to me. Thanks!


----------



## Devon

indigoXdaisy said:


> Got a lot of new (as in I don't think it's been mentioned here before) information today via tumblr (mainly a user called "pelshko"):
> 
> 1. Fish (and I'm assuming insects and sea creatures) can now be kept in storage (dressers, drawers, etc.)
> 
> 2. View attachment 1970 It appears that Saharah now comes into your house to give you carpet and wallpaper. Maybe she assesses your room and picks something that may match? I'm not sure.
> 
> 3. View attachment 1971 Animals, in addition to doing things such as shaking trees and fishing, can also "read" the bulletin board.
> 
> 4. View attachment 1972 This appears to be what looks like the inside of an igloo? So maybe those return as well as the camping animals.
> 
> Also, I found a lot of interesting tidbits here. Some that I don't think have been mentioned here:
> 
> 1. Your house can be lit without the use of a candle, lamp, etc. There is a light switch button on the touch screen.
> 
> 2. One new rock will appear each day that can be hit in exchange for a gem.
> 
> 3. You can now donate things/check multiple fossils at once at the museum, instead of doing each one by itself. Also, once you donate something, you will not be able to select it from your inventory for donation again. This is handy as it'll save you the time and trouble of checking to see what is/isn't already donated.
> 
> 4. The animals can also display items which you can buy at R. Parker's for ridiculously low prices.
> 
> 5. Kicks' shop is apparently unlocked after spending 8,000 bells at Able Sisters.
> 
> All right, that's it. I hope none of that has already been mentioned.



Thanks!!!  you, should add me to your buddy list on your 3DS!  when animal crossing new leaf comes out we can vist eachothers town!


----------



## Mint

Villagers can appear in Club 444. 
Sorry if this isn't new info.


----------



## Cake

Is there anywhere I can find a list of all the outdoor furniture items?


----------



## Mint

I doubt anyone has unlocked all of the outdoor furniture items yet.

Random pictures:


----------



## Cake

Mint said:


> I doubt anyone has unlocked all of the outdoor furniture items yet.



I meant to see some of them that people have unlocked.


----------



## Mairmalade

Mint said:


> Villagers can appear in Club 444.
> Sorry if this isn't new info.



Didn't know that. o: Happy to hear the news. :3


----------



## Devon

how long did it take to unlock the dream place?


----------



## Mairmalade

Loving all the little touches. Saw a picture of an animal looking at the bulletin board -- awesome <3


----------



## Jake

mattmagician said:


> He does sing, but you can ask him not to as well.


gppd



Mint said:


> Cafe has been paid off.
> Went forward a day (slowly returning to the proper date X__x) and my Nooks is upgrading, Cafe is completed, and a tenth villager is moving in behind my house (took out one of my cherry trees in the process :/).


How many times does Nooks upgrade?



Mint said:


> The amount of Japanese characters doesn't reflect the amount of characters that will be available in the English games.
> 
> Random example: Japanese pokemon games have less character space than the English versions.





BellBringerGreen said:


> LOL seriously? Well, Prof. Layton games have MORE MOUNTAINS of text in the English versions that the Japanese ones.





Mint said:


> Yep. Only 5 spaces to name your pokemon. :c



It's because for the majority of the Japanese alphabet, each Japanese character it two enlgish letters.



indigoXdaisy said:


> Got a lot of new (as in I don't think it's been mentioned here before) information today via tumblr (mainly a user called "pelshko"):
> 
> 1. Fish (and I'm assuming insects and sea creatures) can now be kept in storage (dressers, drawers, etc.)
> 
> 2. View attachment 1970 It appears that Saharah now comes into your house to give you carpet and wallpaper. Maybe she assesses your room and picks something that may match? I'm not sure.
> 
> 3. View attachment 1971 Animals, in addition to doing things such as shaking trees and fishing, can also "read" the bulletin board.
> 
> 4. View attachment 1972 This appears to be what looks like the inside of an igloo? So maybe those return as well as the camping animals.
> 
> Also, I found a lot of interesting tidbits here. Some that I don't think have been mentioned here:
> 
> 1. Your house can be lit without the use of a candle, lamp, etc. There is a light switch button on the touch screen.
> 
> 2. One new rock will appear each day that can be hit in exchange for a gem.
> 
> 3. You can now donate things/check multiple fossils at once at the museum, instead of doing each one by itself. Also, once you donate something, you will not be able to select it from your inventory for donation again. This is handy as it'll save you the time and trouble of checking to see what is/isn't already donated.
> 
> 4. The animals can also display items which you can buy at R. Parker's for ridiculously low prices.
> 
> 5. Kicks' shop is apparently unlocked after spending 8,000 bells at Able Sisters.
> 
> All right, that's it. I hope none of that has already been mentioned.


really cool thank you x



Mint said:


> Villagers can appear in Club 444.
> Sorry if this isn't new info.


this is new but it was kinda expected since they can be everywhere else



and i ask again for the third time, what is the bear bag thing being sold in nooks?


----------



## Mint

> How many times does Nooks upgrade?


Upgraded twice so far.



> and i ask again for the third time, what is the bear bag thing being sold in nooks?


I don't know. The only one I have seen in my town was one a villager lost and I had to return it.



> how long did it take to unlock the dream place?


It's the first ? community project to appear. Costs 234,000 bells.
It all depends on when it appears in your list of projects.


----------



## Jake

Mint said:


> Upgraded twice so far.
> 
> 
> I don't know. The only one I have seen in my town was one a villager lost and I had to return it.




thank you for answering


----------



## erin49215

Mint said:


> Random pictures:



I love the dresser (in the upper left corner) and couch in the first pic! Also, the stuffed animal bears wear sweaters now? How precious. :3 On another note, I love the fence/border around the house in the Resetti pic!

Edit: Eeek, I just realized the fact that stuff can be put on top of dressers now! This probably isn't new information to anyone but me, but still.


----------



## Jake

erin49215 said:


> Edit: Eeek, I just realized the fact that stuff can be put on top of dressers now! This probably isn't new information to anyone but me, but still.



this was literally confirmed in 2009 or 2010 whenever the game was first confirmed.

but i never saw the bear/sweater thing, i wonder if they can be changed. i doubt it, just probs an update that they have sweater on


----------



## saratoga

Mint said:


> Upgraded twice so far.
> 
> 
> I don't know. The only one I have seen in my town was one a villager lost and I had to return it.
> 
> 
> It's the first ? community project to appear. Costs 234,000 bells.
> It all depends on when it appears in your list of projects.



It is not the first community project to appear. It appears officially 7 days after you have completed your first community project, and if you have an internet connection. This means that only those people that have time traveled can get it...as this game came out 6 days ago.



traceguy said:


> Moth-eaten old range is more like it. What did I have wrong in my translation
> 
> むしくい才レンジ   >>>   むしくいオレンジ
> 
> むしくい才レンジ
> むしくいオレンジ



OMG ! all of this use of google translate makes me crazy. Google translate is TERRIBLE! When in doubt you can message me, and avoid all of this "its moth eaten blah blah" stuff  "Mushikui orange" as it is written just means that it is an Orange that is infested/eaten by bugs. The person is obviously not taking care of their town, which is why it is becoming like that.


----------



## Tammyface

Jake. said:


> this was literally confirmed in 2009 or 2010 whenever the game was first confirmed.


Slightly irrelevant but WHOA... I can't believe the game was confirmed way back then O_O It's been so long!!


----------



## DaisyCrossing

So are there any screenshots of people changing their eye color yet? (The actual process of it I mean)


----------



## Officer Berri

When it comes to the dream place, what unlocks it? Just having an internet connection or interacting with people online? And if you have no access to either of these things will the dream palace project be skipped? I got my 3DS connected to the internet so I could update it, but I probably won't get online for quite a while, that's why I'm asking. I want to know if I'll have to wait for the dream place to get other projects like Brewster's or the police station or not.


----------



## Picci

Hi.
http://puu.sh/1q6sh


----------



## Mint

saratoga said:


> It is not the first community project to appear. It appears officially 7 days after you have completed your first community project, and if you have an internet connection. This means that only those people that have time traveled can get it...as this game came out 6 days ago.


When it's in the list, instead of a picture, it shows as a question mark, so I have been referring to them as ? community projects.
I know it's not the first community project to appear. ^^

Tenth villager has moved in (and it is a villager I've had before that was camping in my town!):


----------



## Stevey Queen

Picci said:


> Hi.
> http://puu.sh/1q6sh



Aww that's cute <3


----------



## X66x66

What are your opinions on the town layouts? Im not talking about the size, but the layout itself. I don't like how we can't have waterfalls coming from the top of the town and the rivers always seem to awkwardly divide the town into 2 sections.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Mint said:


> When it's in the list, instead of a picture, it shows as a question mark, so I have been referring to them as ? community projects.
> I know it's not the first community project to appear. ^^
> 
> Tenth villager has moved in (and it is a villager I've had before that was camping in my town!):



Your map looks cool!


----------



## JKDOS

How do you get more "?" projects? After unlocked the Dream Place I can no longer do "?" projects.
*
I have so far*

1 "?" completed
2 Lamps completed
1 Fountian Completed
1 bench completed
1 campsite completed.
1 bridge completed.


----------



## Dizzard

Mint said:


> Tenth villager has moved in (and it is a villager I've had before that was camping in my town!):



Just out of interest, who was it?


----------



## Mint

Dizzard said:


> Just out of interest, who was it?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Mint, how much is stuff at Tom Nook's housing store? I figure its probably somewhat pricey.


----------



## Mint

Lovemcqueen said:


> Mint, how much is stuff at Tom Nook's housing store? I figure its probably somewhat pricey.



Based on the items in the housing store today:

Door 1: 4800
Door 2: 4800
Mailbox: 4320
Exterior of house: 6720
Roof: 6240
Tiles the house sits on: 3360
Hedges/Fence: 4200

Big model house: He won't let me choose it yet.

Prices are pretty good.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Oh wow thats cheaper then I thought it would be  Thank you!


----------



## Mairmalade

Aw, Mint. That's such a cute tiger :3. Animals sure do love bunching their homes together don't they... : p


----------



## Officer Berri

I love in villages where there's a bunch of houses together and then there's that one that's waaaay far away across the map.

It's even better if it's a cranky villager.


----------



## erin49215

Jake. said:


> this was literally confirmed in 2009 or 2010 whenever the game was first confirmed.



Yeah, hence why I said it probably isn't news to anyone but me.

Anyway, it's quite exciting to see all of the new information coming out about this game. I like the Dream Town, because it'll allow me to visit other people's towns, which I pretty much never did in any of the previous games...forever alone. -.- I'm also surprised about how reasonable the prices at Nook's are. Thanks for the information, Mint! It's good to know that dolling my house up won't be a massive project.


----------



## Villager Fan

I'm kind of glad that map shows more houses bunched together rather than having everyone all spread out. It leaves so much more open space for more projects.


----------



## Sir

I'm sorry to get off subject, but does anyone know if making constellations is still available in the game?


----------



## Mint

erin49215 said:


> Yeah, hence why I said it probably isn't news to anyone but me.
> 
> Anyway, it's quite exciting to see all of the new information coming out about this game. I like the Dream Town, because it'll allow me to visit other people's towns, which I pretty much never did in any of the previous games...forever alone. -.- I'm also surprised about how reasonable the prices at Nook's are. Thanks for the information, Mint! It's good to know that dolling my house up won't be a massive project.



I was forever alone in WW. ;_;

Dolling your house up won't be a massive project, but expanding your house will be. :c




Sir said:


> I'm sorry to get off subject, but does anyone know if making constellations is still available in the game?



I haven't seen anything to suggest it is still in the game. Celeste runs the second floor of the museum but deals with the four rooms you are able to customize.


----------



## Toeto

Villager Fan said:


> I'm kind of glad that map shows more houses bunched together rather than having everyone all spread out. It leaves so much more open space for more projects.



I thought you could choose where the villagers build there houses?


----------



## JKDOS

Villager Fan said:


> I'm kind of glad that map shows more houses bunched together rather than having everyone all spread out. It leaves so much more open space for more projects.



It seems the villagers move where ever they want, thus destroying the room for projects  

Some villagers build their houses to close to things like my house or the Recycling shop.


----------



## Devon

Does anyone know how many rooms total you are aloud to have in your house yet?


----------



## CherryBlossom

Villager Fan said:


> I'm kind of glad that map shows more houses bunched together rather than having everyone all spread out. It leaves so much more open space for more projects.



I agree, it looks better too, I still wish we could choose where to place villagers houses  
I. Can't. Wait. For. This. Game. Any. Longer.


----------



## Devon

CherryBlossom said:


> I agree, it looks better too, I still wish we could choose where to place villagers houses
> I. Can't. Wait. For. This. Game. Any. Longer.



We have all waited for the game for so long haha  its funny but sad,


----------



## CherryBlossom

Devon said:


> We have all waited for the game for so long haha  its funny but sad,



I'm glad I only found out about it a few months ago, I'd die if I had to wait as long as you lot have!


----------



## Pickles

Yeah, I don't like that they get to choose where to build, mostly because I don't want to lose trees or hybrids!


----------



## Mint

Devon said:


> Does anyone know how many rooms total you are aloud to have in your house yet?



I believe there is the main room, three rooms off of the main room, an upstairs and a basement.


----------



## CherryBlossom

Pickles said:


> Yeah, I don't like that they get to choose where to build, mostly because I don't want to lose trees or hybrids!



Yeah, I really wish they could've atleast let us choose where to put those little signposts (even though I didnt like them in WW) but I don't like the idea of houses appearing in random inconvenient places


----------



## Officer Berri

Mint said:


> I believe there is the main room, three rooms off of the main room, an upstairs and a basement.



If this is the case... I'm sooo happy.  That is so much space.


----------



## History

To be honest i don't want the game to be too controllable. I love the randomness of Animal Crossing.


----------



## JKDOS

I got a Police Station place in my town now. It serves as the _Lost and Found_


----------



## Mairmalade

traceguy said:


> I got a Police Station place in my town now. It serves as the _Lost and Found_



Pitfalls incoming.


----------



## Mint

One of my villagers fell into a pitfall. 
But it was during the title screen so I was unable to get a picture. :c


----------



## JKDOS

Mairmalade said:


> Pitfalls incoming.



I got a black pitfall from the station? Also, there was a tone of bananas from when a villager parked his house on top of my banana collection. No pitfalls so far. I mostly dig up pitfalls and drop them off at the station.


----------



## Villager Fan

What does the map icon look like? Is it similar to the one in Animal Crossing for the GameCube?


----------



## Cevan

Besides the Blue Pikmin hat, Midna's helmet/hat thing, and a helmet of Fi's head, what other Nintendo clothing items have been found in fortune cookies so far?


----------



## Officer Berri

I'm pretty sure I've seen Majora's mask in pictures on Twitter, so that might be one of the fortune cookie items.


----------



## Mint

Cevan said:


> Besides the Blue Pikmin hat, Midna's helmet/hat thing, and a helmet of Fi's head, what other Nintendo clothing items have been found in fortune cookies so far?



Yellow pikmin hat, Red pikmin hat, Link's outfit- hat with hair. There's also boots and pants that I didn't recognize. Samus' helmet.


----------



## Cake

Fortune cookies?


----------



## Superpenguin

Cake said:


> Fortune cookies?



-.-
Timmy/Tommy sell fortune cookies at the store, you eat it, get a fortune, trade it in for random items.
You use 3DS play coins to buy them.


----------



## Cake

Ah, finally a use for play coins. That's pretty cool.


----------



## X66x66

Here is a list of all nintendo items! It's pretty badly translated though.


----------



## Ozzie

So about that rumored two-level-town (three with beach): i think this pretty much confirms that it won't happen but its more a 'bug' that a villager can be there...


----------



## Superpenguin

Ozzie said:


> View attachment 1982
> 
> So about that rumored two-level-town (three with beach): i think this pretty much confirms that it won't happen but its more a 'bug' that a villager can be there...



is it known that that is a resident in the town? I've seen trees on the cliffs, I think it adds nice appeal to it, and adding random animals up there makes it nicer.


----------



## Dizzard

I'm kind of surprised there are no pokemon themed items in the game, considering there was pokemon pikachu in the gamecube version.


----------



## Mairmalade

Gives me the feel that villages are closely connected. <3


----------



## Stevey Queen

Ozzie said:


> View attachment 1982
> 
> So about that rumored two-level-town (three with beach): i think this pretty much confirms that it won't happen but its more a 'bug' that a villager can be there...



Aww that sucks  i hope they fix that bug though when it comes to America. I like that map though.


----------



## Cake

Oh 3ds why can you only hold 300 play coins T.T. Also that would be awesome if random villagers could be on the cliffs but it seems unlikely to me.


----------



## BellGreen

Cake said:


> Oh 3ds why can you only hold 300 play coins T.T. Also that would be awesome if random villagers could be on the cliffs but it seems unlikely to me.



On this thread, why did you post your post in the wrong place? well, the first part anyway.

I hope we get more outdoor furniture. I want more of those face poster things


----------



## Ozzie

Superpenguin said:


> is it known that that is a resident in the town? I've seen trees on the cliffs, I think it adds nice appeal to it, and adding random animals up there makes it nicer.



i didn't think of that yet, but yeah it could be
but i thought it is similar to the villagers that are on the seperated beacharea (i think Mint has a town with such a beacharea, but i'm not sure where i saw a villager there on a screenshot..)


----------



## Mint

Ozzie said:


> i didn't think of that yet, but yeah it could be
> but i thought it is similar to the villagers that are on the seperated beacharea (i think Mint has a town with such a beacharea, but i'm not sure where i saw a villager there on a screenshot..)



Villagers do go on the beach, but my separate area of beach is very small. I managed to get a coconut tree on it and that's about all that will fit. 
If I had a villager teleport to that section of beach, there wouldn't be any room for them to move around.


----------



## Devon

Mint said:


> I believe there is the main room, three rooms off of the main room, an upstairs and a basement.



awsome! more rooms than CF .....of course CF wasnt that amazing... i hated not having enough rooms, so glad there will be more


----------



## Devon

traceguy said:


> I got a Police Station place in my town now. It serves as the _Lost and Found_




where is it located on the map?


----------



## Devon

Mint said:


> Villagers do go on the beach, but my separate area of beach is very small. I managed to get a coconut tree on it and that's about all that will fit.
> If I had a villager teleport to that section of beach, there wouldn't be any room for them to move around.



you should take a picture of your map!


----------



## Cevan

BellBringerGreen said:


> On this thread, why did you post your post in the wrong place? well, the first part anyway.



Erm, he didn't post that in the wrong place. If you'd go a page back, you'd have seen we were talking about fortune cookies, and how you use play coins to buy them, so he was making a response to that, wishing the 3DS could hold more than 300 play coins so he could get more fortune cookies.


----------



## Mint

Devon said:


> you should take a picture of your map!



I did before a few pages back. I will find the picture and repost.
^_^


----------



## BellGreen

Cevan said:


> Erm, he didn't post that in the wrong place. If you'd go a page back, you'd have seen we were talking about fortune cookies, and how you use play coins to buy them, so he was making a response to that, wishing the 3DS could hold more than 300 play coins so he could get more fortune cookies.



He never said anything about fortune cookies. Lets just end it here.

Anyway, on topic, I think we should have a wider selection of DLC. I never really saw much info about it


----------



## Cevan

BellBringerGreen said:


> He never said anything about fortune cookies. Lets just end it here.
> 
> Anyway, on topic, I think we should have a wider selection of DLC. I never really saw much info about it



I believe he did.



Cake said:


> Fortune cookies?





Cake said:


> Ah, finally a use for play coins. That's pretty cool.



I rest my case.

Anyways, with that aside, I think there will be more DLC released later on after the game's been released elsewhere. I'm looking forward to what they give out via DLC.


----------



## erin49215

I found this picture on Tumblr. It looks like the character on the left is wearing a mask like Makar, from Wind Waker.


----------



## Superpenguin

Dizzard said:


> I'm kind of surprised there are no pokemon themed items in the game, considering there was pokemon pikachu in the gamecube version.


Keep in mind, we don't know every single item that's in the game.


Lovemcqueen said:


> Aww that sucks  i hope they fix that bug though when it comes to America. I like that map though.


Don't be so quick to assume anything that has not been mentioned before is a bug.


----------



## Officer Berri

erin49215 said:


> View attachment 1986
> 
> I found this picture on Tumblr. It looks like the character on the left is wearing a mask like Makar, from Wind Waker.
> 
> View attachment 1987



Oh wow. I didn't even think about Makar when I saw that earlier. Maybe it's another fortune cookie item then!


----------



## Cevan

erin49215 said:


> View attachment 1986
> 
> I found this picture on Tumblr. It looks like the character on the left is wearing a mask like Makar, from Wind Waker.
> 
> View attachment 1987



Ooh, very nice find. Looks like it could be yet another fortune cookie item. I wonder how many different fortune cookie items there are in total?


----------



## Mint

Officer Berri said:


> Oh wow. I didn't even think about Makar when I saw that earlier. Maybe it's another fortune cookie item then!



It's not a fortune cookie item; Labelle sells it.
Those are some of our users from TBT in that picture.


----------



## Officer Berri

Ah alright then. Still good! That means I'll be more likely to get my hands on it!


----------



## Cevan

Mint said:


> It's not a fortune cookie item; Labelle sells it.
> Those are some of our users from TBT in that picture.



Ah ok. Thanks for the clarification, Mint.


----------



## Jake

Cevan said:


> Besides the Blue Pikmin hat, Midna's helmet/hat thing, and a helmet of Fi's head, what other Nintendo clothing items have been found in fortune cookies so far?


I'll give you a list in a minute (this is an almost complete list);
super mario wall
super mario floor
hero clothes
edge?
hero pants
hero hat
princess peach umbrella
majoras mask
varia head suit
midnas mask
toad hat
red pikmin hat
blue pikmin hat
yellow pikmin hat
brick block
coin
goal paul?
fire flower
super mushroom
green pipe
starman
1up mushroom
? block
wham? (pipe?)
fire bar
unlimited killer
yoshi egg
cart
pikmin
blue falcon
triple shell red
mastersword
arwing
triforce
dolphin model
virtual boy
wii balance board
varia leg suit
varia  shoes
wario beard
famous beard
varia body suit
metroid
triple banana
hero boots
some mask thing

http://kakkotobimori.wiki.fc2.com/wiki/フォーチュンクッキー?sid=c39b90608fb665e6137fad61df5fa180

I just used the google translate translations so i donno what edge means but ok



Superpenguin said:


> -.-
> Timmy/Tommy sell fortune cookies at the store, you eat it, get a fortune, trade it in for random items.
> You use 3DS play coins to buy them.



you don't need to use that face, some members arent as up to date with stuff as everyone else


----------



## Mairmalade

Awesome! I love Makar. o: Definite buy for me whenever I see it for sale.


----------



## Jake

oh yeah i might remove the Hamataros link on the first page since he doesnt seem to be palying the game anymore


----------



## Cevan

Jake. said:


> oh yeah i might remove the Hamataros link on the first page since he doesnt seem to be palying the game anymore



Probably a good idea. Last I check he was playing Little Big Planet.


----------



## Jake

yeah im going to remove it now.

remember if you come across any other livestreams dont forget to link them to us!


----------



## Mary

Ok, if u want info just check Linandko on YouTube. Voice translated gameplay videos, posted almost every day. More reliable info than any from anywhere else. No time travel, just honest day-to-day play,secrets,hints,development,features,etc. what are you waiting for?


----------



## X66x66

Delicious fruit trees will only grow in their native town, right? Like if my town fruit was pears, I could not grow a delicious orange tree?


----------



## Mint

X66x66 said:


> Delicious fruit trees will only grow in their native town, right? Like if my town fruit was pears, I could not grow a delicious orange tree?



Correct. :c
I got a delicious cherry from a friend, planted it and got regular cherries. 
And then my tenth villager built his house on the tree and killed it. -_-

My native fruit is oranges.


----------



## JabuJabule

X66x66 said:


> Delicious fruit trees will only grow in their native town, right? Like if my town fruit was pears, I could not grow a delicious orange tree?



Only the more reason to keep resetting to get my favorite fruit -- Peaches! And second, cherries. C:


----------



## Mairmalade

Speaking of peaches...I have yet to see them in someone's town. Unless I'm blind


----------



## Mint

Mairmalade said:


> Speaking of peaches...I have yet to see them in someone's town. Unless I'm blind



Whitney has peaches in her town.


----------



## Jake

Mint said:


> Correct. :c
> I got a delicious cherry from a friend, planted it and got regular cherries.
> And then my tenth villager built his house on the tree and killed it. -_-
> 
> My native fruit is oranges.



yeah i really hope i get cherries or peaches then, those 'delicious fruits' look the best IMO


----------



## Dustbunnii

I'm hoping for apples or peaches :3
I love apples, but peaches are a very cute looking fruit. I guess it will just depend on which one I happen upon first :3


----------



## Devon

OMG LOL, they are alowed to just build their houses over your trees? thats so sad


Mint said:


> Correct. :c
> I got a delicious cherry from a friend, planted it and got regular cherries.
> And then my tenth villager built his house on the tree and killed it. -_-
> 
> My native fruit is oranges.


----------



## Officer Berri

I hope I get cherries or peaches as my native fruit. They're my favorites out of all of them. Really, any of them are fine as long as they're not pears.

Pears were my native fruit in my very first Population Growing village. When I was a kid I thought they didn't look as pretty as the other fruits. So I still have a bit of a subconscious dislike for pears.

...it doesn't help that whenever I get a random fruit from the other villagers, it's almost ALWAYS a pear.


----------



## Mint

Devon said:


> OMG LOL, they are alowed to just build their houses over your trees? thats so sad



Apparently so. I was not happy.


----------



## Devon

i wouldnt be happy either, if only you could remove certain villagers 





Mint said:


> Apparently so. I was not happy.


----------



## Mint

Devon said:


> i wouldnt be happy either, if only you could remove certain villagers



I actually like this villager. xD But not the location where his house is. :/


----------



## Officer Berri

I can only imagine all the rages I will have when I discover a villager has destroyed a garden I plant.

I'm going to probably end up putting my house in a place that provides a little space for me to have a hybrid flower garden where it's impossible for a villager to fit a house. xD Maybe I'll be lucky and my precious babies won't be destroyed.


----------



## Villager Fan

I can't wait to see who your 11th and 12th villager will be!  I want this game to come out in America soooo bad and I want to see more pics of that calendar in the schedule book (haven't been able to find scans since I don't know what I would type in Japanese on Google to look for something like that) that showed pics of the villager birthdays.


----------



## Mint

Officer Berri said:


> I can only imagine all the rages I will have when I discover a villager has destroyed a garden I plant.
> 
> I'm going to probably end up putting my house in a place that provides a little space for me to have a hybrid flower garden where it's impossible for a villager to fit a house. xD Maybe I'll be lucky and my precious babies won't be destroyed.



There is a community project where it's a little fenced in area with spaces for flowers. I put my hybrid roses in it.
There will be no houses landing on them.


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh really? That's lovely! I know my village will have plenty of those!


----------



## indigoXdaisy

I think this villager should win an award for "Worst Placement of House". -__-


----------



## Officer Berri

"How convenient! If I have unwanted house guests I can just throw them out the window and watch them roll down to the beach!"

Only reasonable purpose that house placement serves! xD


----------



## Mint

indigoXdaisy said:


> View attachment 1988
> 
> I think this villager should win an award for "Worst Placement of House". -__-



Agreed. :c I hope he kicks that villager out. xD


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Officer Berri said:


> "How convenient! If I have unwanted house guests I can just throw them out the window and watch them roll down to the beach!"
> 
> Only reasonable purpose that house placement serves! xD



You literally just made me lol. Actually, a lot of your posts have made me laugh out loud, haha. 

Anyway, I think the developers should've made some places, like the one in that picture, off limits for villager houses. That is just ridiculous. The player can barely get down to their beach.


----------



## Mairmalade

Ugh that's so unfortunate. D:


----------



## X66x66

Can the need tropical fruits be native? I think it would be awesome to have a Mango as a native fruit.


----------



## BellGreen

indigoXdaisy said:


> View attachment 1988
> 
> I think this villager should win an award for "Worst Placement of House". -__-



I feel bad now.


----------



## Jake

There should be *some* limitations on where houses should and should not be places, but the games already developed there's no point complaining. Just gonna have to live with it i guess


----------



## BellGreen

Jake. said:


> There should be *some* limitations on where houses should and should not be places, but the games already developed there's no point complaining. Just gonna have to live with it i guess



Yup, gonna have to live with houses blocking the wonderful beach ramp C:


----------



## Chelyn

traceguy said:


> I got a black pitfall from the station? Also, there was a tone of bananas from when a villager parked his house on top of my banana collection. No pitfalls so far. I mostly dig up pitfalls and drop them off at the station.



So it seems that when a villager puts his house on something like a fruit tree (or maybe flowers),
al that stuff goes to the Police station/Lost and found?

That would be good! 
Would hate it if I lost any hybrids or something when a villager puts his house on top of a garden.


----------



## Jake

here's a blog i found
http://running-translations.blogspot.com.au/

tell me if you like it and i'll link it to the front page


----------



## CherryBlossom

Mint said:


> There is a community project where it's a little fenced in area with spaces for flowers. I put my hybrid roses in it.
> There will be no houses landing on them.



Ohh that sounds amazing! how big is the fenced area?



indigoXdaisy said:


> View attachment 1988
> 
> I think this villager should win an award for "Worst Placement of House". -__-



haha! I had 2 like that in WW, they nearly blocked off portions of the map



Jake. said:


> here's a blog i found
> http://running-translations.blogspot.com.au/
> 
> tell me if you like it and i'll link it to the front page



I like it


----------



## Superpenguin

Jake. said:


> here's a blog i found
> http://running-translations.blogspot.com.au/
> 
> tell me if you like it and i'll link it to the front page



I like it, I really like that picture with Blathers.


----------



## Yuuki

I'm just wondering, can we remove the existing bridge?

I'm thinking of having both wooden-type bridge..and feels like removing the current one >.<


----------



## Pickles

Mint said:


> There is a community project where it's a little fenced in area with spaces for flowers. I put my hybrid roses in it.
> There will be no houses landing on them.



Oh, awesome! Can you build more than one of a community project?


----------



## Pelshko

Mint said:


> Agreed. :c I hope he kicks that villager out. xD



Hahah, I'm trying to! It's Octavian. I think I talked to Shizue about him, but I dunno if anything's gonna happen about it.

I dunno if anyone has asked this already, but: What happens when you make a new player? Surely there can't be more than one mayor in town. I'm also guessing there's no separate player houses anymore, since we get more rooms now.


----------



## Yuuki

The other players are suppose to have their own house in the same town, but only the first player can act as Mayor. (according to some Japanese wiki)


----------



## Pelshko

Yuuki said:


> The other players are suppose to have their own house in the same town, but only the first player can act as Mayor. (according to some Japanese wiki)


Ah, that makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Mint

CherryBlossom said:


> Ohh that sounds amazing! how big is the fenced area?


There is only enough room for six flowers in it. :c 
I'm hoping a larger one will be unlocked later on.


----------



## Ozzie

http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org3625637.jpg
just saw that pic and i think its cool^^ sadly the balls from the gc-version aren't back, are they?


----------



## Toeto

Meh the town looks SO SMALL.. how can I ever build all the community projects I want and a good orchard ..


----------



## CherryBlossom

Mint said:


> There is only enough room for six flowers in it. :c
> I'm hoping a larger one will be unlocked later on.



Thanks! aww yeah hopefully, still a great idea and I hope you can get more than 1 like Pickles said


----------



## Grace

I really like the idea of flower gardens. Hope they can be made bigger too!

Sumwheat's blog has lots of pics. I did the QR thing with my new 3DSXL and they looked great in 3D. what a collection. Checked out the twitter translations too. They're really helpful, but I had some trouble separating the official twitter account translations and his own notices about zed's stuff. So much information! I think I'm getting overload! But will I stop?   NNNNNEEEEEVVVVEEERRRR! (To quote CF's Tangy)


----------



## JCnator

You guys thought that grass erosion isn't there this time around? Well, I'm going to prove you wrong!

I'd like to point that grass erosion is (sort of) back. The "dump" I removed actually left the patch of dirt intact. I've yet to see visible grass wears due of walking on the same area every time I boot the game up.


Dirt patch (before)






Dirt patch (after)


----------



## Grace

Oh No!


----------



## JabuJabule

Well, maybe it grows back. There has to be a way for it to grow back.


----------



## Dizzard

Can't you buy grass seeds in the gardening shop?


----------



## Superpenguin

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> You guys thought that grass erosion isn't there this time around? Well, I'm going to prove you wrong!
> 
> I'd like to point that grass erosion is (sort of) back. The "dump" I removed actually left the patch of dirt intact. I've yet to see visible grass wears due of walking on the same area every time I boot the game up.
> 
> 
> Dirt patch (before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirt patch (after)


This actually makes me really happy, though I wish it was easier and less expensive to be able to deteriorate your grass, ut as long as it''s back, that's all good.



Dizzard said:


> Can't you buy grass seeds in the gardening shop?


I don't think anyone has an upgraded gardening shop yet, which is when we saw the picture of what we ASSUMED were grass seeds.


----------



## Stevey Queen

It will probably grow back. Hopefully faster then it did in city folk.


----------



## BellGreen

Grace said:


> Oh No!



I kinda expected there to be erosion, its been on ACCF, why not NL


----------



## Grace

Oh, but I really wanted to be able to run around and not worry about those awful paths! Maybe there's a way to minimize this. Does anyone know if when a villager moves it also results in a dead spot? Those were terribly hard to get rid of.


----------



## JCnator

Since the large patch of dirt is left by removing my fences, I can easily assume that villager houses will do the same as well. How can a grass regrow back as soon as a building over it is gone?


----------



## BellGreen

Grace said:


> Oh, but I really wanted to be able to run around and not worry about those awful paths! Maybe there's a way to minimize this. Does anyone know if when a villager moves it also results in a dead spot? Those were terribly hard to get rid of.



Yes, they mark it with rope and a sign


----------



## Grace

This is really going to change my gameplay. Back to flowered paths and no running I guess.


----------



## BellGreen

Grace said:


> This is really going to change my gameplay. Back to flowered paths and no running I guess.



Wasn't it in ACCF? How would it change?


----------



## Grace

I was hoping that with all the complaints people were making about the animal tracks in CF they would remove that feature from NL. But I guess not. My "planned" gameplay for NL was going to be more freedom to run and not worry about the results on the grass. This may not be the case now. But on the bright side, I still haven't seen a lot of path wear in the videos I've been following, so maybe the grass wearing won't happen as rapidly in NL.


----------



## X66x66

I don't think thats necessarily grass wear... that's just removing grass to place a building. As far as people can tell, it doesn't deteriorate from walking.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Grace said:


> I was hoping that with all the complaints people were making about the animal tracks in CF they would remove that feature from NL. But I guess not. My "planned" gameplay for NL was going to be more freedom to run and not worry about the results on the grass. This may not be the case now. But on the bright side, I still haven't seen a lot of path wear in the videos I've been following, so maybe the grass wearing won't happen as rapidly in NL.



It's not animal tracks. It seems that you can run around all you want and no animal tracks will appear. What this is is when a monument in the town, such as the dump, is removed, it will leave a patch of dirt. It is in no way influenced by walking or running on grass.


----------



## JKDOS

Grace said:


> This is really going to change my gameplay. Back to flowered paths and no running I guess.



I run through the grass on New Leaf all the time, the grass is fine. Don't be too worried


----------



## Mint

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> You guys thought that grass erosion isn't there this time around? Well, I'm going to prove you wrong!
> 
> I'd like to point that grass erosion is (sort of) back. The "dump" I removed actually left the patch of dirt intact. I've yet to see visible grass wears due of walking on the same area every time I boot the game up.



That's a dump? D:
That's the "garden area" I have been using for my hybrids. xD;;;


----------



## Tammyface

traceguy said:


> I run through the grass on New Leaf all the time, the grass is fine. Don't be too worried


But still... the fact that the dirt paths happens at all sort of points that it might be possible  Just a lot slower (thankfully).
Remember, in WW when a villager moved, there was no dirt path left at all. So if there was no erosion from walking.. wouldn't they make it like that? Oh well, I guess we'll wait and see


----------



## Dustbunnii

Mint said:


> That's a dump? D:
> That's the "garden area" I have been using for my hybrids. xD;;;



I think I remember seeing you post that you've never played Population: Growing, correct?
In that version, there was a dump instead of a recycling bin, and the "garden area" you've been using looks similar to said dump 





But I guess as long as the flowers stay then you can use it as whatever you like


----------



## X66x66

I plan on using the fence as a garden too. I don't want to drop garbage in my town and lower it's rating..


----------



## JKDOS

i couldnt help but notice that the first Page posted by the OP mentions 



> "Shops can still be entered when they're being upgraded"



I'm not so sure of that. When Nooks store has upgraded (and it has twice for me) a blue metal box covers the entire store and you must wait a day for the upgrade to be completed.

EDIT: Ill get/find a picture soon


----------



## X66x66

Sorry if this has been answered already, but how do you plant bushes? Do you just buy them from the gardening shop and plant them like flowers?


----------



## Jake

Yuuki said:


> I'm just wondering, can we remove the existing bridge?
> 
> I'm thinking of having both wooden-type bridge..and feels like removing the current one >.<


Yes you can remove bridges



Ozzie said:


> http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org3625637.jpg
> just saw that pic and i think its cool^^ sadly the balls from the gc-version aren't back, are they?


no they're not back



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> You guys thought that grass erosion isn't there this time around? Well, I'm going to prove you wrong!
> 
> I'd like to point that grass erosion is (sort of) back. The "dump" I removed actually left the patch of dirt intact. I've yet to see visible grass wears due of walking on the same area every time I boot the game up.
> 
> 
> Dirt patch (before)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirt patch (after)


If you go check out the ACC they have a whole thread on animal tracks and debating it, I actually haven't made my mind up if it's in the game or not



BellBringerGreen said:


> I kinda expected there to be erosion, its been on ACCF, why not NL





traceguy said:


> I run through the grass on New Leaf all the time, the grass is fine. Don't be too worried


exactly. Also that guy who did the livestream ran crazy around his town and TT'd for like a month or more, and it didn't seem like his grass was too damaged, if it is back its definitely slowed down



traceguy said:


> i couldnt help but notice that the first Page posted by the OP mentions
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure of that. When Nooks store has upgraded (and it has twice for me) a blue metal box covers the entire store and you must wait a day for the upgrade to be completed.
> 
> EDIT: Ill get/find a picture soon


Yeah I wasn't too sure on this either but it seemed from what I had seen some shops had allowed it but w/e i'll remove it



X66x66 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered already, but how do you plant bushes? Do you just buy them from the gardening shop and plant them like flowers?


you buy them from the garden shop (after upgrade?) and you also get them from the island (hibiscus ones)


----------



## John Craft

Hey, it's been shown in many trailers you could change the time a shop opens or closes, but is it relative to what law you chose ? Can I open a shop later only if I chose late-night town, or is it always possible, even if I choose beautiful town ?


----------



## Superpenguin

John Craft said:


> Hey, it's been shown in many trailers you could change the time a shop opens or closes, but is it relative to what law you chose ? Can I open a shop later only if I chose late-night town, or is it always possible, even if I choose beautiful town ?


It depends what law you choose, but you can change your law for 20,000 bells if you want to switch between a few.


----------



## ben12061

Didn't I hear about a lawn mower item that can remove grass? My guess is that grass wear is brought on by either a lawn mower, or a building being removed and leaving a spot, and that grass doesn't grow back on its own, instead you would use a grass seed.

That would be ideal, let's you choose how you want your town to look. I personally like the random dirt patches here and there, but hate the paths.


----------



## John Craft

Superpenguin, so if I choose Beautiful town, I can't get shops to open later, then ?


----------



## Superpenguin

ben12061 said:


> Didn't I hear about a lawn mower item that can remove grass? My guess is that grass wear is brought on by either a lawn mower, or a building being removed and leaving a spot, and that grass doesn't grow back on its own, instead you would use a grass seed.
> 
> That would be ideal, let's you choose how you want your town to look. I personally like the random dirt patches here and there, but hate the paths.


The lawnmower was thought to be something you get on Grass Day, that is not true. There is no lawnmower in the game except if there is still the furniture item from the backyard theme.
I know ACC was talking about it like it existed for a while, not sure if they still are.


John Craft said:


> Superpenguin, so if I choose Beautiful town, I can't get shops to open later, then ?


You could, but you'd have to change the law to never sleeps.


----------



## ben12061

That's disappointing. I just want it to be like Gamecube again with the random, permanent patches of dirt.


----------



## Pelshko

I agree with everyone who said that the towns feel too small.. I've been having trouble deciding on good places to put my projects 

Not sure if anyone has talked about this already, but I found a bag in my town with a bear head on it. I was able to ask my villagers if it belonged to them, and Monique gave me a coconut for returning it to her.
http://i49.tinypic.com/dweuch.jpg


----------



## Mint

Dustbunnii said:


> I think I remember seeing you post that you've never played Population: Growing, correct?
> In that version, there was a dump instead of a recycling bin, and the "garden area" you've been using looks similar to said dump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I guess as long as the flowers stay then you can use it as whatever you like


Yes, the only other Ac game I've played is WW.
It's been a few days and the flowers in the "dump" have been fine. ^^ If there was some other way I could put fences around my flowers to protect them, I would use that instead.


----------



## Mairmalade

aaaaaaaa I can't get over how nice Brewster's looks and sounds. :3 The remastered track is fabulous.


----------



## Toeto

Mairmalade said:


> aaaaaaaa I can't get over how nice Brewster's looks and sounds. :3 The remastered track is fabulous.



Can you please show me that I can't find it.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Does anyone know if you can rotate the community projects? Like for example, make a bench face another direction.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> Yes, the only other Ac game I've played is WW.
> It's been a few days and the flowers in the "dump" have been fine. ^^ If there was some other way I could put fences around my flowers to protect them, I would use that instead.


I don't think planted flowers would be affected, it would probably have to be something actually dropped on the ground, if you really want to find out if it is a dump, just drop a seashell in it and wait a few days.


----------



## JKDOS

I'm gonna build one of those dumps. I just got trash all over my town because of the lack of recycling bin.


----------



## Feraligator

Since Labelle is now working back with her sisters in the Able Sister's store, do you think it connects to this?:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FNr2NUB5ns


----------



## Superpenguin

JezDayy said:


> Since Labelle is now working back with her sisters in the Able Sister's store, do you think it connects to this?:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FNr2NUB5ns


I doubt it will ever be clearly stated if it does, but I'd assume it does.
Either that or it'd due to Gracie firing Labelle.


----------



## Superpenguin

Looks like you can jump off cliffs, down go my hated villagers. >
http://ameblo.jp/momo7277/image-11404510115-12286082485.html


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Superpenguin said:


> Looks like you can jump off cliffs, down go my hated villagers. >
> http://ameblo.jp/momo7277/image-11404510115-12286082485.html



That's interesting...does anyone have any clue where in the town this is? It certainly isn't the river, but it can't be the beach, either. Is there a point in some towns where there's just the cliff and then the  ocean, without the beach?


----------



## Mairmalade

Toeto said:


> Can you please show me that I can't find it.



It was during Zed's stream about six or so hours ago. He was visiting a couple other towns during his stream so I'm not sure whose town had Brewster's, but if you look in his most recent broadcast you'll probably find it if you skim the latter half.

That's a bit of work, though. Maybe someone on TBT has Brewster's in their town now?


----------



## Jake

omg wow Zed is in Club 444 and DJ KK sounds so good!!


----------



## JabuJabule

Superpenguin said:


> Looks like you can jump off cliffs, down go my hated villagers. >
> http://ameblo.jp/momo7277/image-11404510115-12286082485.html


Woah! Epic!
And I'm pretty sure (From what the posts above me were asking), you can jump off into the water, as long as there's no beach below. This is probably near where the water and edge of town meet.

With this feature, I'm expecting random videos of Animal Crossing death/suicide. xD


----------



## Jake

JabuJabule said:


> Woah! Epic!
> And I'm pretty sure (From what the posts above me were asking), you can jump off into the water, as long as there's no beach below. This is probably near where the water and edge of town meet.
> 
> With this feature, I'm expecting random videos of Animal Crossing death/suicide. xD



I can see this too. I doubt i'll be using the feature often though, maybe once or twice, or when people are over. 
IMO i'd much rather jump at the wharf


----------



## JabuJabule

...I wanna make an Animal Crossing escape video, using this feature. 

Y'know, jumping in the water, to dive and then hide from a killer.


----------



## aniadrift

I don't even see anything in that image implying you can jump off cliffs, it's just a bunch of villagers at what looks to be the opening ceremony of a bench. What are you guys talking about?


----------



## BellGreen

aniadrift said:


> I don't even see anything in that image implying you can jump off cliffs, it's just a bunch of villagers at what looks to be the opening ceremony of a bench. What are you guys talking about?



That makes two of us! C:


----------



## Jake

you have to go through the photo album


----------



## BellGreen

Jake. said:


> you have to go through the photo album



Even if I scroll through, I see no sign of it

EDIT: Oh, I see it


----------



## BellGreen

I know this is the wrong place to ask, but since the town name thread people never answered...

When you enter your town name, do they automatically add Village to the end?

Anyway this was a post made in the wrong place, I'm just taking advantage of that by asking now lol


----------



## Jake

BellBringerGreen said:


> I know this is the wrong place to ask, but since the town name thread people never answered...
> 
> When you enter your town name, do they automatically add Village to the end?
> 
> Anyway this was a post made in the wrong place, I'm just taking advantage of that by asking now lol



I think that's only in the Japanese version


----------



## BellGreen

Jake. said:


> I think that's only in the Japanese version



Oh, might as well. I heard they have smaller town name space anyway.


----------



## JKDOS

Jake. said:


> Yes you can remove bridges
> Yeah I wasn't too sure on this either but it seemed from what I had seen some shops had allowed it but w/e i'll remove it



Other shops could be different, but here is what it looks like when Nook's store upgrades


----------



## BellGreen

traceguy said:


> Other shops could be different, but here is what it looks like when Nook's store upgrades


Well its definitely more realistic, like a real mall


----------



## Prof Gallows

traceguy said:


> Other shops could be different, but here is what it looks like when Nook's store upgrades



That's pretty cool, but I'm way more interested in that freaking awesome mask that person is wearing.


----------



## Jake

BellBringerGreen said:


> Oh, might as well. I heard they have smaller town name space anyway.


it's because most Japanese characters are equivalent to two english characters 



traceguy said:


> Other shops could be different, but here is what it looks like when Nook's store upgrades



yeah i've seen that, but i saw the sheet over the ables sisters and they were still able to enter their store


----------



## JKDOS

Prof Gallows said:


> That's pretty cool, but I'm way more interested in that freaking awesome mask that person is wearing.



I've seen that mask being sold at the hat store. They shouldn't be to rare to get.


----------



## Jake

traceguy said:


> I've seen that mask being sold at the hat store. They shouldn't be to rare to get.





Prof Gallows said:


> That's pretty cool, but I'm way more interested in that freaking awesome mask that person is wearing.



yeah that mask is sold in labelle's accessory shop, I saw it in Zed's live stream, though its the oni mask from the Bean Day holiday in ACCF which is a Japanese only event, so obv it's not handed out as an event item from tortimer or w/e. But since like the roman candle is only available n Nooks in the american version, that mask may be exclusive to the Japanese version


----------



## Prof Gallows

Then I'll need to find someone with a Japanese game if that's the case. Love masks and all any other sorts of full head coverings.


----------



## CherryBlossom

Flower garden? 



Jake. said:


> yeah i've seen that, but i saw the sheet over the ables sisters and they were still able to enter their store



 Maybe it was shampoodles?


----------



## Prof Gallows

CherryBlossom said:


> View attachment 1994
> 
> Flower garden?



I think that's one of the mini-games on the island, considering Tortimer in the back. If I remember right, you have to rearrange the flowers or something like that.


----------



## Pelshko

Possibly old news, but I got a spotpass notification for this game today. Pete gave me a letter with a harvest turkey attached.


----------



## CherryBlossom

Prof Gallows said:


> I think that's one of the mini-games on the island, considering Tortimer in the back. If I remember right, you have to rearrange the flowers or something like that.



Ahh yeah sorry, I got so excited then  also I can't remember if it's been mentioned here but on Justin's blog it says how a uk magazine says it's out spring 2013? Sorry if it's already been mentioned! 
And ooh Pelshko, that's cool that you can get spotpass notifications from it!


----------



## Superpenguin

That's the new DLC.


----------



## JCnator

So, how is the Fishing Tourney for the owners of the Japanese version of Animal Crossing: New Leaf?


I had to attempt twice to get any trophy. The first time I did, I beat the record, and then everybody trounced it after I skipped like 6 hours while TTing. I reset the day, and attempted once more, this time obtaining a silver fishing trophy. I recommend you start fishing by 4PM, because the highest scores are already there, and you have an idea on how large should your fish be. And trust me, it'll take forever finding one who is larger than the 1st place is.

Maybe that's just me, but this one is much harder than in ACCF. Fishing out a large enough fish and then time travel to 6PM isn't going to automatically make me win.


----------



## Mint

I have to find a koi bigger than 73.4. :c
The largest I have ever caught was 76.4, but I doubt I will find another one of those. -_-

So far, I am not enjoying this. xD

79.6! It is a miracle! if someone beats it I will be furious. xD


----------



## Mary

Okay, there are games on the island such as fossil tour, butterfly catching contest, and hit the acorn. There is a train, not a bus, and kapp'n will be making a return on his boat.kapp'n sings songs on his boat, and tortimer is the tour guide on this island. You can swim when wearing a Marine Suit, and yes, you CAN take your shoes off. Fortune cookies are a new item, 1is for sale each day. Each cookie can be traded in for a random prize. Hibiscus trees are for sale at the island, and there are delicious fruits that cell for more.


----------



## Mint

Mc+acforever said:


> Okay, there are games on the island such as fossil tour, butterfly catching contest, and hit the acorn. There is a train, not a bus, and kapp'n will be making a return on his boat.kapp'n sings songs on his boat, and tortimer is the tour guide on this island. You can swim when wearing a Marine Suit, and yes, you CAN take your shoes off. Fortune cookies are a new item, 1is for sale each day. Each cookie can be traded in for a random prize. Hibiscus trees are for sale at the island, and there are delicious fruits that cell for more.



When Nooks upgrades, you can buy two fortune cookies each day.


----------



## Feraligator

Sorry for going a bit off topic, but...

There's my favourite villager of all time, Walker!
And a new dog, which looks incredibly cute!

This guy is so lucky to have those two.


----------



## Pelshko

The Fishing Tourney went pretty well for me  I got a couple pieces of furniture from Chip, and then won by catching a 60.1cm Black Bass.

The furniture:
http://i49.tinypic.com/28bfc75.jpg

Reward Ceremony:
http://i48.tinypic.com/smrkpe.jpg


----------



## Dizzard

I like the sound of the fishing tourney being harder. It will help rivalry to form between you and the villagers.

Plus it's nice to not trounce the competition all the time.

How does the reward ceremony work? Do you have to be around at a particular time? Or does it just happen whenever you turn on the game and the tourney is over?


----------



## Superpenguin

Special fish furntiure? mind has been blown! WOOOOOOOSH!


----------



## Stevey Queen

The fishing tourney has always been hard for me. And I like how the pigs are much cuter in this game. It makes pigs like Spork look adorable.


----------



## Pelshko

I think you just go into the tent once the tourney is over, that's what I did anyways.


----------



## JabuJabule

JezDayy said:


> Sorry for going a bit off topic, but...
> 
> There's my favourite villager of all time, Walker!
> And a new dog, which looks incredibly cute!
> View attachment 1997
> This guy is so lucky to have those two.


I really want the new, cute brown dog. D':


----------



## Pelshko

JezDayy said:


> Sorry for going a bit off topic, but...
> 
> There's my favourite villager of all time, Walker!
> And a new dog, which looks incredibly cute!
> View attachment 1997
> This guy is so lucky to have those two.


Yeah, that new dog is pretty cool. I have him in my town too:


----------



## Superpenguin

yay animals can still sit down in seats. i was nervous they took that out from the early trailers. whew.


----------



## Pelshko

I saw an interesting looking community project on Tumblr today:
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mdi64coZDb1r4ij8zo1_400.jpg

I wonder if it serves any purpose, or is just decoration. It would so cool if you could use it :O
( sorry if this has been talked about already )


----------



## X66x66

Does anyone know if they have picnic tables in the game for a community project?


----------



## Dizzard

I don't suppose anyone playing the game is seeing any signs of an 11th villager?

(I don't know why I ask, I'm sure it would be said if an 11th villager started moving in)


----------



## Juicebox

Pelshko said:


> I saw an interesting looking community project on Tumblr today:
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mdi64coZDb1r4ij8zo1_400.jpg
> 
> I wonder if it serves any purpose, or is just decoration. It would so cool if you could use it :O
> ( sorry if this has been talked about already )



It would be cool to ride on it, don't get me wrong. But I'm not sure where it would take us.


----------



## Jake

Pelshko said:


> Possibly old news, but I got a spotpass notification for this game today. Pete gave me a letter with a harvest turkey attached.
> View attachment 1996


yeah we knew about this a while ago but it's glad to see some more images on it



Pelshko said:


> The Fishing Tourney went pretty well for me  I got a couple pieces of furniture from Chip, and then won by catching a 60.1cm Black Bass.
> 
> The furniture:
> http://i49.tinypic.com/28bfc75.jpg
> 
> Reward Ceremony:
> http://i48.tinypic.com/smrkpe.jpg





Superpenguin said:


> Special fish furntiure? mind has been blown! WOOOOOOOSH!


yeah we get fishy furniture from the FT now



Pelshko said:


> I saw an interesting looking community project on Tumblr today:
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mdi64coZDb1r4ij8zo1_400.jpg
> 
> I wonder if it serves any purpose, or is just decoration. It would so cool if you could use it :O
> ( sorry if this has been talked about already )



IMO it only costs like ~1000 bells so i'm assuming decoration


----------



## tsukune_713

Pelshko said:


> I saw an interesting looking community project on Tumblr today:
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mdi64coZDb1r4ij8zo1_400.jpg
> 
> I wonder if it serves any purpose, or is just decoration. It would so cool if you could use it :O
> ( sorry if this has been talked about already )



it looks like it might only be furniture to me especially at that price


----------



## Ozzie

So will we get bug-furniture at the bug-catching tourneys? that would be awesome


----------



## Jake

i dont know i'm hoping so (yn)


----------



## BellGreen

Now, you can put fish and bugs in the drawers! I saw a video.e


----------



## Jake

BellBringerGreen said:


> Now, you can put fish and bugs in the drawers! I saw a video.e


we've knownthis for a while


----------



## BellGreen

Jake. said:


> we've knownthis for a while



Oh well, I thought no one knew, Im not the person who would scroll through 300 pages.


----------



## mikesjay

Hi guys, I'm kinda new to the site. I was wondering for anyone playing the game, what the purpose for the scuba gear at the island is for? Is it just for show or does it serve a function when diving?


----------



## Mint

The scuba gear is probably just for show. I say probably, because I haven't bought any to try out. ^^;
I haven't needed any scuba gear while diving.


I'm not sure if anyone else has mentioned this yet, but having tiles (patterns) on the ground makes items disappear. :c If you shake a tree and some bells fall out and land on the tile, no bells for you. It happens with fruit too.


----------



## BellGreen

Mint said:


> The scuba gear is probably just for show. I say probably, because I haven't bought any to try out. ^^;
> I haven't needed any scuba gear while diving.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone else has mentioned this yet, but having tiles (patterns) on the ground makes items disappear. :c If you shake a tree and some bells fall out and land on the tile, no bells for you. It happens with fruit too.


Continuing on from the past games?! That sucks :c


----------



## Mairmalade

Easy fix -- just be careful with your patterns. I never understood why so many people went all out and made thorough 'themes.' Never looked right to me. ._.

Has anyone bought the little picnic area yet? :3


----------



## Mint

I made pathways around my town and I like having the trees line the paths. 

The little picnic area is not available yet. For all I know, it won't be available until Spring. 
It could be that some projects are only available at certain times of the year.


----------



## Superpenguin

I never understood the themes either. I always make a path though, though I do make sure that the fruit will land and not disappear.


----------



## Mairmalade

Seasonal projects? Interesting. Makes sense. Wouldn't want a picnic area made in the winter.  
Totally agree with you both on paths, though. Simple paths can really add to one's garden design and overall look of the town (for the better).


----------



## Yuuki

Mint said:


> The scuba gear is probably just for show. I say probably, because I haven't bought any to try out. ^^;
> I haven't needed any scuba gear while diving.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone else has mentioned this yet, but having tiles (patterns) on the ground makes items disappear. :c If you shake a tree and some bells fall out and land on the tile, no bells for you. It happens with fruit too.



Didn't happen to me though. My fruit just dropped to a place without the pattern. Unless, there are no empty ground around thats why it disappear?


----------



## Mint

Yuuki said:


> Didn't happen to me though. My fruit just dropped to a place without the pattern. Unless, there are no empty ground around thats why it disappear?



My fruit does that too, but I will sometimes end up with only two fruit instead of three, because the third hit a tile.


----------



## Yuuki

Mint said:


> My fruit does that too, but I will sometimes end up with only two fruit instead of three, because the third hit a tile.



Hmm, interesting. I'll take note. Btw, it's okay to keep turnips in the drawer right?...


----------



## Mint

Yuuki said:


> Hmm, interesting. I'll take note. Btw, it's okay to keep turnips in the drawer right?...



I would think so. I haven't tried it. o:


----------



## Yuuki

Mint said:


> I would think so. I haven't tried it. o:



How do you keep your turnip then? :O


----------



## Mint

Yuuki said:


> How do you keep your turnip then? :O



I don't usually buy turnips. ^^;


----------



## Jake

Yuuki said:


> Hmm, interesting. I'll take note. Btw, it's okay to keep turnips in the drawer right?...



If you're worried bout your turnips spoiling, place one set in the drawers, and leave it for a few days to see if it spoils. if it doesnt then they're safe to be placed in drawers


----------



## JKDOS

I think u just place turnips on a table


----------



## Thunder

Pelshko said:


> I saw an interesting looking community project on Tumblr today:
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mdi64coZDb1r4ij8zo1_400.jpg
> 
> I wonder if it serves any purpose, or is just decoration. It would so cool if you could use it :O
> ( sorry if this has been talked about already )





Spoiler



Holy ****, I remember riding on one of those (in fact I even have a model of one of those made out of sprite cans and a button for the wheel), pretty cool that it's in the game.





JezDayy said:


> Sorry for going a bit off topic, but...
> 
> There's my favourite villager of all time, Walker!
> And a new dog, which looks incredibly cute!
> [image]
> This guy is so lucky to have those two.



Walker fans represent! Glad both him and Butch are in the game.


----------



## CherryBlossom

Walker is so cute, I hope I get him!


----------



## Feraligator

Thunderstruck said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Holy ****, I remember riding on one of those (in fact I even have a model of one of those made out of sprite cans and a button for the wheel), pretty cool that it's in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walker fans represent! Glad both him and Butch are in the game.



I want to reset my game until I have Walker in my town, but that's unnatural. I hope dogs are more common to get first time in this game, it was hard to find a dog villager in the past games.


----------



## Klainette

idk here's some random screenshots from tumblr



Spoiler














 (it seems you can display patterns on the wall)





 (what a cool hot tub!)





 (i need that flamingo omg)





 (dat yellow pikmin hat)





 (I don't remember this villager...)





 (those Mario accessories are p. cool)





 (my favorite glasses are back o3o)


----------



## BellGreen

Klainette said:


> idk here's some random screenshots from tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it seems you can display patterns on the wall)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (what a cool hot tub!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i need that flamingo omg)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dat yellow pikmin hat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't remember this villager...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (those Mario accessories are p. cool)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my favorite glasses are back o3o)


Thanks for the images!


----------



## Tammyface

Klainette said:


> idk here's some random screenshots from tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it seems you can display patterns on the wall)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (what a cool hot tub!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i need that flamingo omg)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dat yellow pikmin hat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't remember this villager...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (those Mario accessories are p. cool)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my favorite glasses are back o3o)



OH MY GOD THAT PATTERN MURAL IS AMAZING
and I bet there's so many creative design things you can do in your house if you can put patterns on the wall  like make some sort of mural across the whole wall
I'm so excited to make patterns now omg...


----------



## BellGreen

Tammyface said:


> OH MY GOD THAT PATTERN MURAL IS AMAZING
> and I bet there's so many creative design things you can do in your house if you can put patterns on the wall  like make some sort of mural across the whole wall
> I'm so excited to make patterns now omg...


Speaking of patterns, can you rotate and place patterns on the ground?


----------



## Superpenguin

OMG I love that hot tub and Flamingo's house!

You can place patterns on the ground, I am not sure if you can rotate them, but that has been something I have wanted to be added for a while, like being able to rotate a corner path so you don't have to completely redesign it to face the other way.


----------



## BellGreen

Superpenguin said:


> OMG I love that hot tub and Flamingo's house!
> 
> You can place patterns on the ground, I am not sure if you can rotate them, but that has been something I have wanted to be added for a while, like being able to rotate a corner path so you don't have to completely redesign it to face the other way.


Yeah, it seriously takes up space. Or at least more pattern space, to the minimum.


----------



## Stevey Queen

How is that Little Mermaid mural even possible? That's so cool!


----------



## Superpenguin

Lovemcqueen said:


> How is that Little Mermaid mural even possible? That's so cool!


each square has a different design on it and when put together it makes one big picture.


----------



## Aryn Swifteye

Idk if this is the right place to post this but anyways....

Am I the only person who sees the acorn-whacking minigame as a whack-Resetti game?

>.< sorry if it's off-topic


----------



## BellGreen

Aryn Swifteye said:


> Idk if this is the right place to post this but anyways....
> 
> Am I the only person who sees the acorn-whacking minigame as a whack-Resetti game?
> 
> >.< sorry if it's off-topic


I thought all of us saw it like that.


----------



## Aryn Swifteye

Oh. It's just that I've never seen anyone refer to it as the Restti-whacking game, they always use acorn instead.


----------



## BellGreen

Aryn Swifteye said:


> Oh. It's just that I've never seen anyone refer to it as the Restti-whacking game, they always use acorn instead.



I think acorns had things to do eith the game as well.


----------



## Henrique LinkJr

Wow, so much info here, sadly I don't have the time (and patience, lol) to run through 300 pages of content, but love that this iteration adds so many new things, fruits, flowers, full clothing, community projects, and so much others. It sure seems the biggest update of the series.

Hurry up Nintendo and release it in the Americas already!!


----------



## Superpenguin

BellBringerGreen said:


> I think acorns had things to do eith the game as well.



in WW it was an acorn fest for the mush furniture and Tortimer wore an acorn head and called himself Cornimer.

The Whack-a-Head on the island I think is meant to be the Acorn head(Cornimer)


----------



## Superpenguin

Told you guys this cat was Katie.
http://pelshko.tumblr.com/post/35843067527/i-found-this-bag-in-my-town-i-asked-a-few-animals


----------



## mikesjay

Since grass wear was confirmed in the game, I feel like the sloth who manages the garden shop has a way to revive the grass. I mean, it would make sense right? I may be wrong, just a guess~


----------



## X66x66

mikesjay said:


> Since grass wear was confirmed in the game, I feel like the sloth who manages the garden shop has a way to revive the grass. I mean, it would make sense right? I may be wrong, just a guess~



I think it was confirmed he sells grass seeds? I sure hope so.

EDIT: Yeah, apparently he sells "fertilizer" in the fully upgraded nook department store.


----------



## Fuse

Here's two screenshots showing off the grasswear in ACNL if anyone has yet to see.



Spoiler












Credits to sweetiebel on Tumblr



Looks like it deteriorates very slow and there's still the possible grass seeds we can hope for as well.


----------



## Stevey Queen

You have got to be kidding me. How could they make the same mistake twice? I don't care if the grass erosion is slower, or if you can buy grass seeds. I don't want my grass to die at all. Ugh, I'm sad.

Oh well, I'm still getting this game the day it comes out.


----------



## mikesjay

Well I'm glad that was confirmed. It's not like I have to worry, as long as I have the emporium it's all good


----------



## Jake

Klainette said:


> idk here's some random screenshots from tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it seems you can display patterns on the wall)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (what a cool hot tub!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i need that flamingo omg)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dat yellow pikmin hat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't remember this villager...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (those Mario accessories are p. cool)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my favorite glasses are back o3o)


that littler mermaid thing is cool. And I'd never seen the yellow pikmin hat in use so glad i got to see that



Aryn Swifteye said:


> Idk if this is the right place to post this but anyways....
> 
> Am I the only person who sees the acorn-whacking minigame as a whack-Resetti game?
> 
> >.< sorry if it's off-topic


nope. I see it as whack the acorn tortimer



Superpenguin said:


> Told you guys this cat was Katie.
> http://pelshko.tumblr.com/post/35843067527/i-found-this-bag-in-my-town-i-asked-a-few-animals


not that i'm trying to start anything (or not believing her name is still katie) but that does not confirm in any way her name is Katia



mikesjay said:


> Since grass wear was confirmed in the game, I feel like the sloth who manages the garden shop has a way to revive the grass. I mean, it would make sense right? I may be wrong, just a guess~





X66x66 said:


> I think it was confirmed he sells grass seeds? I sure hope so.
> 
> EDIT: Yeah, apparently he sells "fertilizer" in the fully upgraded nook department store.


source? never read this (only speculation) would like to read up on it myself



Fuse said:


> Here's two screenshots showing off the grasswear in ACNL if anyone has yet to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credits to sweetiebel on Tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it deteriorates very slow and there's still the possible grass seeds we can hope for as well.


Yeah thought it would be back



Lovemcqueen said:


> You have got to be kidding me. How could they make the same mistake twice? I don't care if the grass erosion is slower, or if you can buy grass seeds. I don't want my grass to die at all. Ugh, I'm sad.
> 
> Oh well, I'm still getting this game the day it comes out.


I know you said you're still getting the game, but if you're going to whine about it then don't get the game


----------



## Feraligator

Grass deterioration doesn't matter to me. I always like to walk slow to embrace the nature.
...In other words, I like to play the game slowly and not run like an eccentric madman.


----------



## Mint

This isn't new information, but confirmation (not that there was any doubt they wouldn't be back) that these guys are back:




I doubt this is new, but I thought it was funny:


----------



## crystal_skull

So whats fishing like? Are there more fish to catch or is it all the same. That's always been one of my favorite things in the game.


----------



## mikesjay

crystal_skull said:


> So whats fishing like? Are there more fish to catch or is it all the same. That's always been one of my favorite things in the game.



It's been confirmed that there are some more new fish as well as returning fish from CF and WW. Along with fish, there are marine animals that can be caught by diving.


----------



## crystal_skull

mikesjay said:


> It's been confirmed that there are some more new fish as well as returning fish from CF and WW. Along with fish, there are marine animals that can be caught by diving.



That sounds awesome! Im going to spend a lot of time on this.


----------



## LollyPie

This is a question for those of you that have been playing the game. How are the controls? Is it better than they were on WW?


----------



## X66x66

Many japanese wikis for the game list Fertilizer as a "tool" you can purchase in the department store. I know wikis aren't fully reliable, so we'll find out once someone has Nooks fully upgraded.


----------



## Aryn Swifteye

I don't recall seeing this link posted before (but I can be very unobservant at times XD), so here is the list of all bugs, fish, and diving-collected animals:
http://worldnintendonews.wordpress.com/2012/11/05/animal-crossing-new-leaf-every-bug-fish-announced/
There are, of course, several new ones.


----------



## Officer Berri

A little disappointed about the grass deterioration being back. It's one of the main reasons I didn't get City Folk.

However, I might even like it so I'm excited to see if it even has much of an affect on my game. I doubt they'd put it back in after so many people complained about it without giving us a better way to fix it.  So it's just one more new thing for me to be excited about.


----------



## Juicebox

I've never had a problem with animal tracks, because I rarely run in game. I think it's a good compromise to make it slower, because some people liked to make paths and stuff, but this way it won't be such a nuisance.


----------



## Anna

Klainette said:


> idk here's some random screenshots from tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it seems you can display patterns on the wall)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (what a cool hot tub!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i need that flamingo omg)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dat yellow pikmin hat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I don't remember this villager...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (those Mario accessories are p. cool)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my favorite glasses are back o3o)



Ohhh that Little mermaid pattern I want that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mint

I have three options available to me to change how my town hall looks (community project).
I forgot to take pictures. Dx So I will do so once the project has been completed and I have access to the list again.
It costs 498,000 bells.


----------



## Cherrypie

Mint said:


> I have three options available to me to change how my town hall looks (community project).
> I forgot to take pictures. Dx So I will do so once the project has been completed and I have access to the list again.
> It costs 498,000 bells.



Oh! Remember in that direct one time and they went to another person's town through a dream and they saw that their town hall was like you know,(trying to think of the name) well, cool? Different? Mental blank, I forgot the real name of it for a second.


----------



## Mint

The town hall options are a Japanese-themed one, a Russian(?)-themed, and a modern glass building.
I'm building the Japanese-themed town hall.


----------



## Trundle

Mint said:


> The town hall options are a Japanese-themed one, a Russian(?)-themed, and a modern glass building.
> I'm building the Japanese-themed town hall.



I'm definitely going to do the modern glass building.


----------



## Superpenguin

You mean the Taj-Mahal type look? With the colorful swirly column type roofs.


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> You mean the Taj-Mahal type look? With the colorful swirly column type roofs.



I thought it looked more like the Kremlin than the Taj Mahal. The Taj Mahal is white.

Kremlin: 



Spoiler


----------



## Superpenguin

I just meant the layout of it, but yes in terms of color, the Kremlin hits it right on.


----------



## Henrique LinkJr

LollyPie said:


> This is a question for those of you that have been playing the game. How are the controls? Is it better than they were on WW?



I really didn't like the controls in WW, but as the main screen doesn't keep changing here I believe it is much better.

Animal tracks bothered me in CF but not so much, I still prefer to have grass though, hope the fertilizer/grass seeds does exist indeed.


----------



## Mint

The Kremlin-one looks very nice and I would have gotten it if there was a house that matched it. There are two Japanese-styled houses that can be chosen and either one will look nice with the town hall.


----------



## aikatears

Does anyone know about making roads yet? Not patterns but real roads?


----------



## Ashchu

does anyone want to come to my town?


----------



## mikesjay

Another question! How does the neighbor-moving-in process work? I know there's an area of construction before they move in, but are we able to move them around before the move in?


----------



## Jake

Mint said:


> This isn't new information, but confirmation (not that there was any doubt they wouldn't be back) that these guys are back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt this is new, but I thought it was funny:


Jacob's Ladders look nice in ths game.



crystal_skull said:


> So whats fishing like? Are there more fish to catch or is it all the same. That's always been one of my favorite things in the game.


there's like 5 new fish



mikesjay said:


> Another question! How does the neighbor-moving-in process work? I know there's an area of construction before they move in, but are we able to move them around before the move in?



from memory, they don't have the sign post places around town, so villagers can move in anywhere, and then when they do, when you do on one day, a sign post will pop up somewhere in town, and the post will say who is moving in, and then the next day there will be a house there.


----------



## Mint

I got a job.  and for my hard work I was rewarded with a carton of milk. ._. (I think it's actually coffee beans xD)
Pictures:


Spoiler
























DJ K.K. Likes "Blend" coffee. I'll remember that for next time. :x




The carton of milk coffee beans?


----------



## crystal_skull

Mint said:


> I got a job.  and for my hard work I was rewarded with a carton of milk. ._.
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ K.K. Likes "Blend" coffee. I'll remember that for next time. :x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carton of milk.



You can work for Brewster! Thats awesome!


----------



## Tammyface

Mint said:


> I got a job.  and for my hard work I was rewarded with a carton of milk. ._. (I think it's actually coffee beans xD)
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ K.K. Likes "Blend" coffee. I'll remember that for next time. :x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carton of milk coffee beans?



Awesome!!  Is that a new hairstyle for girls? Or has it been there before.. can't remember
and.. AH NAKED K.K.


----------



## Jake

Mint said:


> I got a job.  and for my hard work I was rewarded with a carton of milk. ._. (I think it's actually coffee beans xD)
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ K.K. Likes "Blend" coffee. I'll remember that for next time. :x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carton of milk coffee beans?



How long did you spend in the cafe working?


----------



## Cerulean

I'm unsure if this question has been acknowledged yet:

*How will acres work in "New Leaf"?*
Will they still be 16 by 16 spaces? Or will we eradicate acres entirely, and there will be another way to achieve a perfect town?


----------



## Mint

Tammyface said:


> Awesome!!  Is that a new hairstyle for girls? Or has it been there before.. can't remember
> and.. AH NAKED K.K.



It may be a new one; I'm not sure either. ^^; I hate the colour of it. Dx 

Yes! Naked K.K. who thinks going out in only a hat is appropriate. I messed his order up. xD But he didn't mention "blend" so too bad for him. :/



Jake. said:


> How long did you spend in the cafe working?



Not long. You serve four customers and once you're done, Brewster gives you an item.
I was trying to translate what they were saying, so it took me a bit longer than if it had been in English.


----------



## aikatears

Is working a one time thing or can do it lots?


----------



## Jake

aikatears said:


> Is working a one time thing or can do it lots?



I'm pretty sure you can do it lots


----------



## Mint

aikatears said:


> Is working a one time thing or can do it lots?



I don't think it is a one-time thing, but this is the first time I've been able to work there. I will try again tomorrow and see what happens. ^^


----------



## Mairmalade

Ah so it's a set amount of customers and then your day is done. Makes sense 

Do you get to keep your job uniform?


----------



## taratoby2000

I know this has probably been asked a bunch of times but does anyone know if it is possible to make designs for pants and skirts at able sisters? I have heard you can design shirts, dresses, and hats. I wonder if it will be included in a store upgrade...


----------



## Pickles

LOL Yeah, those look like Starbucks bags of coffee--CUTE! 



Mint said:


> I got a job.  and for my hard work I was rewarded with a carton of milk. ._. (I think it's actually coffee beans xD)
> Pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJ K.K. Likes "Blend" coffee. I'll remember that for next time. :x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The carton of milk coffee beans?


----------



## Pawtonia

Laughing too hard about naked KK!  So messed up that I can't stop thinking "I can't WAIT to work" about AC.  

Wish I could feel that way in RL! lol 

Every day that goes by means the day is getting closer til it's here in NA yet it seems like it gets harder and harder to wait now. 

Will villagers be hanging out more in the coffee shop now just at random times?  I always hated no one was in there when I'd grab a cup.  Poor Brewster always seemed lonely.


----------



## Yuuki

That should be [High Grade Coffee Beans]...=D


----------



## X66x66

To the person who asked about acres: from what i can tell, the map is 5x4. Unless I'm mistaken, each map acre is cut into 4ths. So it's 20x16 or so. Most of the 5th column is beach and ocean though. Now I don't have the game, but not counting the beach it probably is close to 16x16.


----------



## JKDOS

Hey look at what I saw on my 3DS. The game translates over appropriately to the NA Nintendo 3DS


----------



## Mint

Yuuki said:


> That should be [High Grade Coffee Beans]...=D



Thank you! 



> Do you get to keep your job uniform?


No. :c


----------



## CherryBlossom

traceguy said:


> Hey look at what I saw on my 3DS. The game translates over appropriately to the NA Nintendo 3DS



Oh that's so cool!
 I really cannot wait for this game, its just getting depressing now.. 
Sorry, I know this post isn't really of any benefit but I'm bored


----------



## Mint

It costs 3000 bells for contacts. It's similar to getting a haircut; you are asked questions and have to answer.
It's not possible to get your hair cut AND get contacts in the same day. :c
Another day of this ugly hair colour. Dx

I'll post pictures soon.

Town Hall:


Spoiler



















My new eyes:


----------



## W-indfall

Doe the inside of town hall change when the outside gets revamped?


----------



## Mint

W-indfall said:


> Doe the inside of town hall change when the outside gets revamped?



No, it doesn't. :c


----------



## crystal_skull

So cool how you can change the town hall like that. I like the original the best but its awesome how you have the option.


----------



## Fennec

... O_O I need the onion-domed town hall. I don't know why I just do. I wish I could get a house like that.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Mint said:


> It costs 3000 bells for contacts. It's similar to getting a haircut; you are asked questions and have to answer.
> It's not possible to get your hair cut AND get contacts in the same day. :c
> Another day of this ugly hair colour. Dx
> 
> I'll post pictures soon.
> 
> Town Hall:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new eyes:



Lol I like your flag. And are those the only options you can choose for your Town Hall?


----------



## Mint

Lovemcqueen said:


> Lol I like your flag. And are those the only options you can choose for your Town Hall?


Thanks. 

At the moment, those are the only options.

I got more coffee beans (different kind) from Brewster and a Coffee Maker, but I can't seem to put the coffee beans in the coffee maker to make coffee. ._.

I may need more items.


----------



## Cerulean

*@X66x66:* Thanks!


----------



## McRibbie

If you run out of coffee beans, can you order it from the catalog? Or does Brewster allow you to buy it eventually?


----------



## Mint

McRibbie said:


> If you run out of coffee beans, can you order it from the catalog? Or does Brewster allow you to buy it eventually?



I am unsure if Brewster will allow you to buy it eventually or if you would have to keep working to get more coffee beans.

I have checked the catalog and the coffee beans are not included in it. The coffee maker is, but it cannot be ordered.


----------



## aikatears

I hope you can make coffee using the maker. It be cool with visitors coming to your house and you can offer them coffee and chat at the house.


----------



## crystal_skull

aikatears said:


> I hope you can make coffee using the maker. It be cool with visitors coming to your house and you can offer them coffee and chat at the house.



That would be pretty cool.


----------



## Jake

taratoby2000 said:


> I know this has probably been asked a bunch of times but does anyone know if it is possible to make designs for pants and skirts at able sisters? I have heard you can design shirts, dresses, and hats. I wonder if it will be included in a store upgrade...


I don't think you can



Mint said:


> It costs 3000 bells for contacts. It's similar to getting a haircut; you are asked questions and have to answer.
> It's not possible to get your hair cut AND get contacts in the same day. :c
> Another day of this ugly hair colour. Dx
> 
> I'll post pictures soon.
> 
> Town Hall:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new eyes:


the modern glass town hall looks great. 

on the question of contacts, you only got to change your eye color, or did it change your eye style, too?


----------



## Yuuki

Btw, it's absolutely okay to store turnips in the drawers  but the turnip price has been absolutely horrible the past 3 days >.<


----------



## Mint

Jake. said:


> I don't think you can
> 
> 
> the modern glass town hall looks great.
> 
> on the question of contacts, you only got to change your eye color, or did it change your eye style, too?



Only my eye colour changed. I'll have to try it out a bit more, but I'm fixing my ugly hair colour today.


O__o How weird. I started up my 3ds and all of my eshop purchases were back to looking like presents as if I just downloaded them.
Including Animal Crossing...
My town seems to be fine.

Animal Crossing had the spotpass light on it. I got a letter with a piggy bank attached to it. That may be new DLC.
(it has the letter symbol on it, like my kleenex box item does, so it is indeed some sort of special item).


----------



## Mairmalade

I like that we're able to change the look of Town Hall. From what I've seen I like the original wood-style the best, though. Are you able to change the look of other locations in town as well (the recycle shop or Brewster's) for example?


----------



## Mint

Mairmalade said:


> I like that we're able to change the look of Town Hall. From what I've seen I like the original wood-style the best, though. Are you able to change the look of other locations in town as well (the recycle shop or Brewster's) for example?


If it is possible, neither has come up as a community project yet.
I'll post some pictures if I ever see them as options on my community projects list. ^^


----------



## Mairmalade

Thanks for all your dedication/information, Mint.


----------



## Mint

Just got a silver slingshot from two balloons. Will post pictures shortly.


----------



## Superpenguin

LOVE the slingshot Mint!
If there are golden tools(which I am sure there are) looks like the golden slingshot will be the first to be discovered.


----------



## mikesjay

How're you enjoying the game so far, Mint? :3 It looks really fun, but I feel the upgrades would be a challenge. I've been told that the island is super helpful for making money. 

Btw, after the dream house, are there any other community projects?


----------



## Mint

mikesjay said:


> How're you enjoying the game so far, Mint? :3 It looks really fun, but I feel the upgrades would be a challenge. I've been told that the island is super helpful for making money.
> 
> Btw, after the dream house, are there any other community projects?


The game is great so far. ^^ There's a lot to save up for and that keeps me busy. 

The island is an amazing place to make bells! I finally hit 1,000,000 bells yesterday (most of it went to my mortgage today. :c) and got a medal for that.
The best time to go is late afternoon and into the night when the sharks and beetles are more common. 

There's the second floor of the museum after the dream emporium and then I had the Cafe.
I can't seem to get the police station as a community project, but there other tbt users who have gotten it. 
There must be something I have to do to unlock it.



> If there are golden tools(which I am sure there are) looks like the golden slingshot will be the first to be discovered.


I have seen (on other sites) rumours that to get the golden tools you need three gold gems (I have two x-x) to make a golden tool. 10% chance of getting a golden shovel (supposedly).


----------



## crystal_skull

Thats awesome! Thanks for sharing those pictures.


----------



## Feraligator

I always found it difficult to make money in past games, which got me impatient. 
I'm glad the island is there to help... Because a lot of objects are very expensive!


----------



## Mint

JezDayy said:


> I always found it difficult to make money in past games, which got me impatient.
> I'm glad the island is there to help... Because a lot of objects are very expensive!



Some of the projects are quite expensive and then you add in your mortgage in with it and it gets evens worse.
Bells are a lot easier to earn in this game. ^_^ Having the Rich Town law helps too.
I saw somewhere that the selling a shark earns 15,000, but with the rich town law, I get 18,000.


----------



## FruitSalad

Are the contact lenses like an item you can take on and off?


----------



## monkE

FruitSalad said:


> Are the contact lenses like an item you can take on and off?


From what I have read, you must pay some amount of bells and answer questions to get contacts, and they are permanent (like hair) until you change them again.


----------



## Mint

FruitSalad said:


> Are the contact lenses like an item you can take on and off?



No, they're not. It's the same as getting your hair done, only it's your eyes.


----------



## Lucky03

Mint can you post a pic. of your house when it's upgraded. Thanks.


----------



## Mint

Lucky03 said:


> Mint can you post a pic. of your house when it's upgraded. Thanks.



I have all of the rooms; I'm working on increasing the size of the rooms.
I'll post pictures once I upgrade my house to the Japanese-styled house I'm after. Tom Nook always has the castle-styled house displayed. -_-

I'll take pictures of the rooms too, if anyone is interested in that.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Is there an upstairs?


----------



## Mint

Lovemcqueen said:


> Is there an upstairs?



Yes, there is. 
There's an upstairs, three rooms off of the main room and a basement.

I got another silver slingshot from the balloons. .__.

Placing this stupid arch is such a pain in the GAH. lol I gave up on trying to make it line up with the bridge and plonked it down.

Finding a place to put community projects can be very frustrating.

Anyway, it seems some projects appear if a villager asks you to build it? That arch wasn't there earlier today and one of my villagers mentioned it and suddenly it's on the list. ._.


----------



## Jake

Mint said:


> Just got a silver slingshot from two balloons. Will post pictures shortly.



yay silver slingshot. happy you get it the same way as in CF


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> I have all of the rooms; I'm working on increasing the size of the rooms.
> I'll post pictures once I upgrade my house to the Japanese-styled house I'm after. Tom Nook always has the castle-styled house displayed. -_-
> 
> I'll take pictures of the rooms too, if anyone is interested in that.


So you can expand rooms branched off of the main room? THAT'S SO COOOOOOL!



Jake. said:


> yay silver slingshot. happy you get it the same way as in CF


Didn't you just buy the Silver Slingshot at Nook's in CF?


----------



## Jake

wait yes now that you mention it you did.

where i was meant to go with that post was i remember making a post 5eva ago and i said i want the silver the be obtained the same way as the gold and it is, but you needed the silver before the gold
ok thx for telling me that nice nostalgia now

~its all coming back


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Why the heck would they bring back grass wear? People despised it the first time around and even with the fertilizer this still sucks.


----------



## Jake

I know lots of people hate grass wear, but i mean. Nintendo liked the feature, so they kept it in - it's really not even that bad.

If you don't like it, don't buy the game, enough said.


----------



## Yuuki

Mint said:


> Yes, there is.
> There's an upstairs, three rooms off of the main room and a basement.
> 
> I got another silver slingshot from the balloons. .__.
> 
> Placing this stupid arch is such a pain in the GAH. lol I gave up on trying to make it line up with the bridge and plonked it down.
> 
> Finding a place to put community projects can be very frustrating.
> 
> Anyway, it seems some projects appear if a villager asks you to build it? That arch wasn't there earlier today and one of my villagers mentioned it and suddenly it's on the list. ._.



Yeap. New type of bridges and some other projects can only appear when the villagers request for it. But I'm unsure what triggers the villagers' request though...


----------



## Superpenguin

Yuuki said:


> Yeap. New type of bridges and some other projects can only appear when the villagers request for it. But I'm unsure what triggers the villagers' request though...



If they request it, it only appears in the items you can build area right? They didn't go ahead and construct it themselves?


----------



## Yuuki

Superpenguin said:


> If they request it, it only appears in the items you can build area right? They didn't go ahead and construct it themselves?



You're right. You still need to construct it by going through [Shizue], but the option will be added to the current [Community Project List].

On a side note: Harvest Festival is officially over (for me on my side of timezone!). I *think* its from 9 am - 10 pm. Got some harvest-theme furniture, and it was fun while it lasted! <3



Basically, [Franklin] will come to your town and cook a Four-Course meal for the occasion, but you need to help him to collect the ingredients (fishes, fruits, season item). You may get those ingredients by doing fetch quests for the villagers. Villagers will stay in their house and cook, and will request different type of fishes from you.


----------



## Pelshko

The Harvest Festival sounds excellent! It's still on where I live but I haven't tried it yet 

I really like the House of Dreams ( or whatever it's called ) Yesterday, I visited one of the best towns I've seen so far in this game!
It was pretty and everything was well-placed. I took a pic of their town map:






So jealous of all that space :-(


----------



## K.K. Guitar

@Pelshko  I like the map itself, but i just don't like where the town-tree, town hall, Brewsters and RParkers are placed


----------



## Mint

You can get four items from Franklin.

I'm glad that's over with. Dx


----------



## Toeto

Meh I want a lot of community problems but I don't like a crowded town, AND I need a lot of space for fruit trees.


----------



## History

Apparently the songs have covers now!


----------



## SodaDog

is that song Spring Blossoms? K.K. and that other bird looks funny...


----------



## Pelshko

SodaDog said:


> is that song Spring Blossoms? K.K. and that other bird looks funny...


It's actually a new song which seems to translate to K.K. Jongara

I've made a list of new K.K. songs I've found so far, if anyone's interested:

けけアイドル K.K. Idol   
けけフラメンコ K.K. Flamenco 
けけガレロ K.K. Garero (?)  
けけロマ K.K. Roma
ミニマルおんがく Minimal Music            
けけじよんがら K.K. Jongara


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> You can get four items from Franklin.
> 
> I'm glad that's over with. Dx



Only 4? hmm well at least it's in the game.


----------



## Pickles

Oh, this sounds like FUN! I was wondering what this festival would be like 



Yuuki said:


> You're right. You still need to construct it by going through [Shizue], but the option will be added to the current [Community Project List].
> 
> On a side note: Harvest Festival is officially over (for me on my side of timezone!). I *think* its from 9 am - 10 pm. Got some harvest-theme furniture, and it was fun while it lasted! <3
> 
> View attachment 2068
> 
> Basically, [Franklin] will come to your town and cook a Four-Course meal for the occasion, but you need to help him to collect the ingredients (fishes, fruits, season item). You may get those ingredients by doing fetch quests for the villagers. Villagers will stay in their house and cook, and will request different type of fishes from you.


----------



## Fennec

Can you buy Harvest Items from Nook? If so, for how long prior?


----------



## Justin

Yuuki said:


> You're right. You still need to construct it by going through [Shizue], but the option will be added to the current [Community Project List].
> 
> On a side note: Harvest Festival is officially over (for me on my side of timezone!). I *think* its from 9 am - 10 pm. Got some harvest-theme furniture, and it was fun while it lasted! <3
> 
> View attachment 2068
> 
> Basically, [Franklin] will come to your town and cook a Four-Course meal for the occasion, but you need to help him to collect the ingredients (fishes, fruits, season item). You may get those ingredients by doing fetch quests for the villagers. Villagers will stay in their house and cook, and will request different type of fishes from you.



I just posted your information on the Blog, hope that is okay. It's very helpful!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Yuuki said:


> You're right. You still need to construct it by going through [Shizue], but the option will be added to the current [Community Project List].
> 
> On a side note: Harvest Festival is officially over (for me on my side of timezone!). I *think* its from 9 am - 10 pm. Got some harvest-theme furniture, and it was fun while it lasted! <3
> 
> View attachment 2068
> 
> Basically, [Franklin] will come to your town and cook a Four-Course meal for the occasion, but you need to help him to collect the ingredients (fishes, fruits, season item). You may get those ingredients by doing fetch quests for the villagers. Villagers will stay in their house and cook, and will request different type of fishes from you.



Looks like Franklin won't be hiding from getting eaten anymore. Yay for Frankie :3


----------



## Superpenguin

Fennec said:


> Can you buy Harvest Items from Nook? If so, for how long prior?


Yes, not sure for how long, probably since the beginning of November. Then there are 4 Harvest Furniture Items you get from Franklin that you probably can't buy, same with the other holidays.


----------



## Jake

History said:


> View attachment 2075
> Apparently the songs have covers now!


we already knew about this



Fennec said:


> Can you buy Harvest Items from Nook? If so, for how long prior?


yes i'm pretty sure you can but i dont know for how long


----------



## Lydiamilan

I can't wait to see pictures of all the rooms in the house!


----------



## Yuuki

Justin said:


> I just posted your information on the Blog, hope that is okay. It's very helpful!



Sure. Glad that i helped! Will surely post again when i have new info~

Update:

I'm not sure if anyone posted this yet, but [Agnes] was telling me about [Feng Shui], just to share with you lots here...




Basically, if you arrange your furniture according to the colour as stipulated below, you will earn a higher score with [Happy Home], as well as increase in your "Fortune Luck" or "Item Luck". As for how much it affects, i have no idea. >.<

- East - Red (brings Item Luck)
- West - Yellow (brings Fortune Luck)
- South - Green (brings Overall Luck)

*I’m sorry for my crappy translation, i hope it make sense to you*


----------



## Mint

Yuuki said:


> Sure. Glad that i helped! Will surely post again when i have new info~
> 
> Update:
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone posted this yet, but [Agnes] was telling me about [Feng Shui], just to share with you lots here...
> 
> View attachment 2078
> 
> Basically, if you arrange your furniture according to the colour as stipulated below, you will earn a higher score with [Happy Home], as well as increase in your "Fortune Luck" or "Item Luck". As for how much it affects, i have no idea. >.<
> 
> - East - Red (brings Item Luck)
> - West - Yellow (brings Fortune Luck)
> - South - Green (brings Overall Luck)
> 
> *I’m sorry for my crappy translation, i hope it make sense to you*



This is helpful.  Thank you!


----------



## Mint

Yuuki said:


> Sure. Glad that i helped! Will surely post again when i have new info~
> 
> Update:
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone posted this yet, but [Agnes] was telling me about [Feng Shui], just to share with you lots here...
> 
> View attachment 2078
> 
> Basically, if you arrange your furniture according to the colour as stipulated below, you will earn a higher score with [Happy Home], as well as increase in your "Fortune Luck" or "Item Luck". As for how much it affects, i have no idea. >.<
> 
> - East - Red (brings Item Luck)
> - West - Yellow (brings Fortune Luck)
> - South - Green (brings Overall Luck)
> 
> *I’m sorry for my crappy translation, i hope it make sense to you*



This is helpful.  Thank you!



MY TOWN IS GONE. LOL
I decided to experiment with a new town on my other SD card and somehow lost the data of my original town. xD


----------



## Yuuki

Mint said:


> This is helpful.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> MY TOWN IS GONE. LOL
> I decided to experiment with a new town on my other SD card and somehow lost the data of my original town. xD



Errr, you didn't back up the original SD card before doing so? =/


----------



## Mint

Yuuki said:


> Errr, you didn't back up the original SD card before doing so? =/


Nope. I'm not even sure how I did it.

I didn't save over the data on the SD card, I hit some option while using the second SD card that somehow affected the first one.


----------



## Yuuki

Mint said:


> Nope. I'm not even sure how I did it.
> 
> I didn't save over the data on the SD card, I hit some option while using the second SD card that somehow affected the first one.



Hmmm, did you redownload a fresh copy to your second SD card, or you merely copy the data from the first?


----------



## Mint

Yuuki said:


> Hmmm, did you redownload a fresh copy to your second SD card, or you merely copy the data from the first?



I had copied the data over, but the data I had copied over was from before I even started a town.

It's fine.  Maybe I'll get a better layout this time around. ^^


----------



## McRibbie

Could you restore the data?


----------



## Mint

I'm not sure if I can.

At this point, I think it's safe to say all of the data is gone.


----------



## McRibbie

Aww Mint, I'm very sorry. After all that you'd done, it's gone. Do you have someone to get the turkey dlc from?


----------



## Mint

McRibbie said:


> Aww Mint, I'm very sorry. After all that you'd done, it's gone. Do you have someone to get the turkey dlc from?



It's fine. 
I was running out of room to do anything in my town and I wasn't fond of my villagers.

This may turn out to be a good thing. ^^

Once I have the island again, it won't take me long to rebuild. :3


----------



## McRibbie

Fair enough, I redid my Wild World town so many times it's ridiculous. I've only had my town on there for just under a year. I'm going to look for Chow, triangle grass, the green train station, all the buildings near the top so they're easy to access from my house and leave space for projects, and cherries or peaches.


----------



## Mairmalade

Good luck in your new town, Mint


----------



## Mint

McRibbie said:


> Fair enough, I redid my Wild World town so many times it's ridiculous. I've only had my town on there for just under a year. I'm going to look for Chow, triangle grass, the green train station, all the buildings near the top so they're easy to access from my house and leave space for projects, and cherries or peaches.



I like this layout a lot better than my last one and so far I love these villagers. :3
I ended up with pears, which I don't like, but I'm not going to keep resetting for fruit.

My old town will live on in the data uploaded to the dream emporium.


----------



## Fuse

Superpenguin said:


> Only 4? hmm well at least it's in the game.



I think only 4 because you can purchase Harvest themed items in all of November from Nook's.


----------



## Mint

Mairmalade said:


> Good luck in your new town, Mint



Thanks. ^^

I already found a delicious pear, so luck is on my side.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Who are your new villagers?


----------



## Toeto

Mint said:


> I like this layout a lot better than my last one and so far I love these villagers. :3
> I ended up with pears, which I don't like, but I'm not going to keep resetting for fruit.
> 
> My old town will live on in the data uploaded to the dream emporium.



Can you show the lay-out?


----------



## JKDOS

Mint said:


> Nope. I'm not even sure how I did it.
> 
> I didn't save over the data on the SD card, I hit some option while using the second SD card that somehow affected the first one.



Maybe Nintendo didn't want people "copying" or making "second" towns on Animal Crossing. So when you started up the game on the other SD card, the game told you that you had another save saved somewhere else, and asked if you wanted to forget about the save and make a new one on the current SD card.

The game will probably recognize saves though some kind of "ID" system. That way people cant share saves. Also, hitting the option gave you a new "ID" so the old save isn't recognized anymore.

I hope I made sense. I'm a Computer Science guy and sometimes I might use to much jargon or go into confusing detail.


----------



## McRibbie

traceguy said:


> Maybe Nintendo didn't want people "copying" or making "second" towns on Animal Crossing. So when you started up the game on the other SD card, the game told you that you had another save saved somewhere else, and asked if you wanted to forget about the save and make a new one on the current SD card.
> 
> The game will probably recognize saves though some kind of "ID" system. That way people cant share saves. Also, hitting the option gave you a new "ID" so the old save isn't recognized anymore.
> 
> I hope I made sense. I'm a Computer Science guy and sometimes I might use to much jargon or go into confusing detail.



That's really bad of Nintendo. It should allow you to do that. But who are your villagers, Mint?


----------



## Feraligator

McRibbie said:


> Fair enough, I redid my Wild World town so many times it's ridiculous. I've only had my town on there for just under a year. I'm going to look for Chow, triangle grass, the green train station, all the buildings near the top so they're easy to access from my house and leave space for projects, and cherries or peaches.


We really relate.
A few years ago, on City Folk, there were some rules that had to apply if I wanted to keep the town.
Circle grass;
Apples;
Walker the dog;
All the main buildings on the top half;
A straight facing waterfall;
Decent villagers;
Houses in good positions;
No wasted space (Like empty spaces no-one would go to)
The Palace style gate;
Straight, simple slopes/ ramps;
And the main buildings fairly close to each other.

I probably restarted more than 100 times now, but I'm not as picky any more.
I start to get jealous when other people have Walker and I don't though...


----------



## Mint

traceguy said:


> Maybe Nintendo didn't want people "copying" or making "second" towns on Animal Crossing. So when you started up the game on the other SD card, the game told you that you had another save saved somewhere else, and asked if you wanted to forget about the save and make a new one on the current SD card.
> 
> The game will probably recognize saves though some kind of "ID" system. That way people cant share saves. Also, hitting the option gave you a new "ID" so the old save isn't recognized anymore.
> 
> I hope I made sense. I'm a Computer Science guy and sometimes I might use to much jargon or go into confusing detail.



Ohhh.  That's probably it. 

My other town was going to be one I didn't play as seriously in and messed around with. I won't be doing that again. xD;

New Map:




I will post villager pictures a bit later.

I went forward a day since I was no longer advancing and a new villager will be moving in soon. They're named Tomuson.


----------



## Toeto

Nice house placement Mint!


----------



## Feraligator

When you talk to your villagers, do you keep your tool in your hand or do you put it away before you talk?
Strange question, but I didn't like how I kept putting my tool away when I talked to someone.


----------



## Mint

Toeto said:


> Nice house placement Mint!



Thanks! 
All the good spots were taken in my first town, but not this time. :3

Villagers:








JezDayy said:


> When you talk to your villagers, do you keep your tool in your hand or do you put it away before you talk?
> Strange question, but I didn't like how I kept putting my tool away when I talked to someone.



The tool gets kept in your hand.


----------



## Feraligator

Mint said:


> Thanks!
> All the good spots were taken in my first town, but not this time. :3
> 
> Villagers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tool gets kept in your hand.



What a cute dog! I hope they're more common in this game!

And thanks for answering.


----------



## Mint

JezDayy said:


> What a cute dog! I hope they're more common in this game!
> 
> And thanks for answering.


Her's currently my favourite villager. xD

I've seen towns with two dog residents. I would think they're more common, but my last town attracted monkies. :s


----------



## Feraligator

Mint said:


> Her's currently my favourite villager. xD
> 
> I've seen towns with two dog residents. I would think they're more common, but my last town attracted monkies. :s



Haha! How many monkeys did you have?
I'm glad to know that dogs are more common.
On GameCube, there was always one cat in your town. I had a town where there were 5 cats at the start!


----------



## Stevey Queen

JezDayy said:


> Haha! How many monkeys did you have?
> I'm glad to know that dogs are more common.
> On GameCube, there was always one cat in your town. I had a town where there were 5 cats at the start!



I would always see Bob and Olivia in Gamecube, and sometimes even in the same town at once. Whenever I start a new town I always get one of them. I also saw videos on youtube and sure enough they had Bob or Olivia. It's wierd..


----------



## Mint

JezDayy said:


> Haha! How many monkeys did you have?
> I'm glad to know that dogs are more common.
> On GameCube, there was always one cat in your town. I had a town where there were 5 cats at the start!


I had two of them and both were white with grey faces and looked almost identical.
I was trying to kick at least one of them out. 

5 cats! That's crazy! Much worse than two identical monkeys.
I would love to get a cat villager this time around.


----------



## Feraligator

Mint said:


> I had two of them and both were white with grey faces and looked almost identical.
> I was trying to kick at least one of them out.
> 
> 5 cats! That's crazy! Much worse than two identical monkeys.
> I would love to get a cat villager this time around.





Lovemcqueen said:


> I would always see Bob and Olivia in Gamecube, and sometimes even in the same town at once. Whenever I start a new town I always get one of them. I also saw videos on youtube and sure enough they had Bob or Olivia. It's wierd..



So many cats! Not a bad thing, but maybe not too much.

I had Bob, Olivia, Monique, Tangy, and Kiki in the same town with a couple others like Louie (a gorilla that looks like Donkey Kong) and Midge. (A bird with pink and white feathers)


----------



## Dizzard

Are there any villager species you hope to get in particular?

I'm hoping to get a Kangaroo and a Monkey because I've never had those animals in any of my towns before. I don't think I've ever had a Wolf, an Ostrich or a Goat either actually. I think my towns have always been flooded with cats, birds and ducks. 

As somebody who didn't get City Folk and didn't get the promotion on Wild World. It's a bit like I'm getting three new species instead of two. (Deer, Hamsters and Monkeys) Four if you count the male counterpart of the Deer (I figure they must be like the cows and bulls at this point?)


----------



## Mint

I'm hoping to get a sheep villager and the new Flamingo. I've never had a sheep villager before.
I don't mind getting more monkeys as long as they are different ones.


----------



## Dizzard

Does it rain often in New Leaf?

One thing that bothered me about Wild World is that it never ever seemed to rain. (even though it was nearly always overcast) I didn't notice much variety in the weather.

I would like to see more rain, give me a reason to actually pull out the umbrella.


----------



## Mint

Dizzard said:


> Does it rain often in New Leaf?
> 
> One thing that bothered me about Wild World is that it never ever seemed to rain. (even though it was nearly always overcast) I didn't notice much variety in the weather.
> 
> I would like to see more rain, give me a reason to actually pull out the umbrella.



I've seen it rain twice. Most of the time it's nice out or there are some clouds. :c


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> I've seen it rain twice. Most of the time it's nice out or there are some clouds. :c


That's cause Autumn is a dry season in AC, it'll rain more in spring I bet.


----------



## Mint

Something I need to correct from earlier:

When I talk to a villager who is holding a tool and I'm holding a tool, my character doesn't put the tool away.

But if the villager is not holding a tool, the tool is put away.


----------



## Feraligator

Mint said:


> I've seen it rain twice. Most of the time it's nice out or there are some clouds. :c



Does the rain gradually get heavier (Wild World) or does it randomly pour down like someone decided to leak a pool in the sky..? (City Folk)


----------



## Mint

JezDayy said:


> Does the rain gradually get heavier (Wild World) or does it randomly pour down like someone decided to leak a pool in the sky..? (City Folk)



It was pouring. It looked more realistic than WW's rain.
I haven't played CF. ^^;


----------



## Feraligator

Mint said:


> It was pouring. It looked more realistic than WW's rain.
> I haven't played CF. ^^;



I liked how Wild World, it would just drop slowly and after 2 minutes it would turn into a shower. In City Folk, as soon as the hour changes the rain comes pouring down which is unrealistic...


----------



## Mint

Both times when it was raining, I started my game up while it was raining and not before.
I haven't seen how it starts to rain.


----------



## Feraligator

Mint said:


> Both times when it was raining, I started my game up while it was raining and not before.
> I haven't seen how it starts to rain.



I do like the looks of the rain though! It looks... nice, actually. In the real world its terrible...
Animal Crossing makes everything look good!


----------



## Pelshko

I was walking somewhere to place my next project, and fell into a pitfall! Shizue started panicking.
Just thought this was a funny little touch


----------



## Feraligator

Pelshko said:


> View attachment 2081
> I was walking somewhere to place my next project, and fell into a pitfall! Shizue started panicking.
> Just thought this was a funny little touch



Wow! That really made me laugh! I feel sorry for both of you!


----------



## Superpenguin

Pelshko said:


> View attachment 2081
> I was walking somewhere to place my next project, and fell into a pitfall! Shizue started panicking.
> Just thought this was a funny little touch



Oh that's so cute.


----------



## Mint

Pelshko said:


> View attachment 2081
> I was walking somewhere to place my next project, and fell into a pitfall! Shizue started panicking.
> Just thought this was a funny little touch



Shizue seems to have a pitfall resistance!
I led her over one and she didn't fall in. ._.


----------



## Pelshko

JezDayy said:


> Wow! That really made me laugh! I feel sorry for both of you!


Hahah, it happens to me a lot. I gotta start digging things up more!
Anyways the project was a windmill, it looks pretty cool. I didn't see it appear on the list of projects again, so I guess you can only have 1 in your town. I was gonna have a line of them or something  oh well


----------



## Feraligator

Pelshko said:


> Hahah, it happens to me a lot. I gotta start digging things up more!
> Anyways the project was a windmill, it looks pretty cool. I didn't see it appear on the list of projects again, so I guess you can only have 1 in your town. I was gonna have a line of them or something  oh well
> View attachment 2082



That looks more like a Wind Turbine than a Windmill? That's strange. Oh well, not that it matters anyway. It looks nicer than a real one.


----------



## Pelshko

Mint said:


> Shizue seems to have a pitfall resistance!
> I led her over one and she didn't fall in. ._.


Really? I was wondering what would happen if she walked over one haha
I read about what happened to your old town. It's such a shame, espiecally since you had perfect town status and all...
I could give you some fruit if you want. I have oranges, peaches and I think cherries too.

I believe it wasn't possible to have 2 save files on ACCF either. The only way you could copy your save to an SD card was by having homebrew on your Wii 

It's good that you prefer the new layout and villagers, though!


----------



## Pelshko

JezDayy said:


> That looks more like a Wind Turbine than a Windmill? That's strange. Oh well, not that it matters anyway. It looks nicer than a real one.


You're right! I forgot the name of it. I wonder what the actual windmills look like then, seeing as the lighthouse has a new look 

I played hide-n-seek with a few villagers today! This was in ACCF too, but I'm glad it's back in this game.


----------



## Mint

Pelshko said:


> Really? I was wondering what would happen if she walked over one haha
> I read about what happened to your old town. It's such a shame, espiecally since you had perfect town status and all...
> I could give you some fruit if you want. I have oranges, peaches and I think cherries too.
> 
> I believe it wasn't possible to have 2 save files on ACCF either. The only way you could copy your save to an SD card was by having homebrew on your Wii
> 
> It's good that you prefer the new layout and villagers, though!



If I can get perfect town status once, I can do it again. 
I almost have 100 points already, so I'm flying through this game. :3 Once I get the island, everything will be much easier. More fruit is always good! Do you by any chance have a spare slingshot I can buy from you?

My old town didn't have much room for any new projects, so I probably would have gotten bored of it soon anyway.  
The only thing I miss is my house. A few more payments and no more mortgages. Dx


----------



## Pelshko

Mint said:


> If I can get perfect town status once, I can do it again.
> I almost have 100 points already, so I'm flying through this game. :3 Once I get the island, everything will be much easier. More fruit is always good! Do you by any chance have a spare slingshot I can buy from you?
> 
> My old town didn't have much room for any new projects, so I probably would have gotten bored of it soon anyway.
> The only thing I miss is my house. A few more payments and no more mortgages. Dx


That's good  I don't have a slingshot actually.. does Nookway sell them? If I see one I'll let you have it.
Very true, the house takes a long time to pay off 

Would I be able to visit your town soon? I have a couple of petitions that need to be signed, I'll bring the fruit too.


----------



## Mint

Pelshko said:


> That's good  I don't have a slingshot actually.. does Nookway sell them? If I see one I'll let you have it.
> Very true, the house takes a long time to pay off
> 
> Would I be able to visit your town soon? I have a couple of petitions that need to be signed, I'll bring the fruit too.


It may be the next Nooks upgrade that sells them. :c

I can open my town now.   I only have 5 villagers, so you'll need the sixth signature from a different town. :c
My sixth villager should be in my town tomorrow.


----------



## Pelshko

Mint said:


> It may be the next Nooks upgrade that sells them. :c
> 
> I can open my town now.   I only have 5 villagers, so you'll need the sixth signature from a different town. :c
> My sixth villager should be in my town tomorrow.


Sure! I'll go on now 

Oh D: I might not have the next upgrade for a while.
 I guess I'll see if I can go to another town later then.


----------



## Feraligator

You guys are working through terribly fast for the game being out for 2 weeks. (I know you time travelled, but it's still fast!)
It takes you months to progress through the older Games.


----------



## Pelshko

JezDayy said:


> You guys are working through terribly fast for the game being out for 2 weeks. (I know you time travelled, but it's still fast!)
> It takes you months to progress through the older Games.


I still takes a bit of time to progress in this game. I didn't have nook n' go until about 2 weeks of playing.
I didn't time travel until recently, I went forward about another week and had club 444 open, and Shampoodles started construction.
Idk if I'll keep doing it cause I want the game to last until the English version it out


----------



## Pickles

Pelshko said:


> I still takes a bit of time to progress in this game. I didn't have nook n' go until about 2 weeks of playing.
> I didn't time travel until recently, I went forward about another week and had club 444 open, and Shampoodles started construction.
> Idk if I'll keep doing it cause I want the game to last until the English version it out



Will the English version still be fun for you, after having playing this version? Just curious!  Seems like it would be the same thing over again, just different words. LOL


----------



## Pelshko

Pickles said:


> Will the English version still be fun for you, after having playing this version? Just curious!  Seems like it would be the same thing over again, just different words. LOL


I hope so! Hahaha
I'm not looking forward to unlocking everything all over again, but if I can transfer bells from my Japanese game that shouldn't be as much of a problem.

Anyways, many of the people I played ACCF with are getting this game, so I'm sure it will be fun


----------



## Nanette710

Can you play a Japanese game on a 3ds from the US?


----------



## Pelshko

Nanette710 said:


> Can you play a Japanese game on a 3ds from the US?


Unfortunaley, no 
The 3DS is region locked, so you'd need a Japanese 3DS to play Japanese games.


----------



## Nanette710

Thanks


----------



## Pelshko

I just figured out you can display the songs you have in your house 
We may have known this already, but I didn't see anything about it.


----------



## Mint

I thought 100 points were needed before Tortimer would show up at the dock, but nope. He showed up when I had 97 (-__-; ) points. 
Island access may be granted once a certain amount of points are reached, but it doesn't have to be 100 points.


----------



## Pelshko

Mint said:


> I thought 100 points were needed before Tortimer would show up at the dock, but nope. He showed up when I had 97 (-__-; ) points.
> Island access may be granted once a certain amount of points are reached, but it doesn't have to be 100 points.


I think he showed up when I had only 60-something points. Kapp'n and his boat showed up the day after Tortimer did.


----------



## Zen

Mint said:


> I thought 100 points were needed before Tortimer would show up at the dock, but nope. He showed up when I had 97 (-__-; ) points.
> Island access may be granted once a certain amount of points are reached, but it doesn't have to be 100 points.



did you pay off some loans already? it seems to happen after paying off the 40k loan.


----------



## Mint

Zen said:


> did you pay off some loans already? it seems to happen after paying off the 40k loan.


Yes, I did pay that one off.


----------



## Jake

Yuuki said:


> Sure. Glad that i helped! Will surely post again when i have new info~
> 
> Update:
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone posted this yet, but [Agnes] was telling me about [Feng Shui], just to share with you lots here...
> 
> View attachment 2078
> 
> Basically, if you arrange your furniture according to the colour as stipulated below, you will earn a higher score with [Happy Home], as well as increase in your "Fortune Luck" or "Item Luck". As for how much it affects, i have no idea. >.<
> 
> - East - Red (brings Item Luck)
> - West - Yellow (brings Fortune Luck)
> - South - Green (brings Overall Luck)
> 
> *I’m sorry for my crappy translation, i hope it make sense to you*


Never actually tried Feng Shui, I've always been like 'i should really try that one time' but nope, never have. Maybe I'll do it in this game... doubt it though



traceguy said:


> Maybe Nintendo didn't want people "copying" or making "second" towns on Animal Crossing. So when you started up the game on the other SD card, the game told you that you had another save saved somewhere else, and asked if you wanted to forget about the save and make a new one on the current SD card.
> 
> The game will probably recognize saves though some kind of "ID" system. That way people cant share saves. Also, hitting the option gave you a new "ID" so the old save isn't recognized anymore.
> 
> I hope I made sense. I'm a Computer Science guy and sometimes I might use to much jargon or go into confusing detail.





McRibbie said:


> That's really bad of Nintendo. It should allow you to do that. But who are your villagers, Mint?


What. No. This isn't bad of Nintendo at all. It' kinda unfair to those who have the physical copy of the game. If they want another town they have to buy another copy, where as the digital people just need to buy another SD card... Seems stupid.
People could also illegally sell the game by putting it onto another SD and then selling it to make profit.. It seems really stupid IMO



Mint said:


> Ohhh.  That's probably it.
> 
> My other town was going to be one I didn't play as seriously in and messed around with. I won't be doing that again. xD;
> 
> New Map:
> 
> View attachment 2080
> 
> I will post villager pictures a bit later.
> 
> I went forward a day since I was no longer advancing and a new villager will be moving in soon. They're named Tomuson.


You're new map is really nice.



Pelshko said:


> View attachment 2081
> I was walking somewhere to place my next project, and fell into a pitfall! Shizue started panicking.
> Just thought this was a funny little touch


This is really cute haha x3



Mint said:


> Shizue seems to have a pitfall resistance!
> I led her over one and she didn't fall in. ._.


Probably the same as Tortimer in ACCF



Pelshko said:


> Hahah, it happens to me a lot. I gotta start digging things up more!
> Anyways the project was a windmill, it looks pretty cool. I didn't see it appear on the list of projects again, so I guess you can only have 1 in your town. I was gonna have a line of them or something  oh well
> View attachment 2082





JezDayy said:


> That looks more like a Wind Turbine than a Windmill? That's strange. Oh well, not that it matters anyway. It looks nicer than a real one.


Yeah, that's a wind turbine. Looks cool though. but I think I'd rather have a windmill, they showed them in an earlier trailer and they look much nicer



Pickles said:


> Will the English version still be fun for you, after having playing this version? Just curious!  Seems like it would be the same thing over again, just different words. LOL


Just my 2cents worth, but I bought Pokemon white version when I was in Japan (I was there when the game was first released in Japan and wasn't set for English release for ~6 months) and i played that for a few months until the game hit english release, and once it came out here, i really lost interest in it. I mean, yeah, I could finally read the game in english, but i already knew what to do and it just bored me



Nanette710 said:


> Can you play a Japanese game on a 3ds from the US?


Nope. Region locked



Pelshko said:


> I just figured out you can display the songs you have in your house
> We may have known this already, but I didn't see anything about it.
> View attachment 2083


Yeah we knew this a while ago, it was confirmed in an earlier trailer.


----------



## Mint

My sixth villager; Thomson:


----------



## micnmindisney

Mc+acforever said:


> Ok, if u want info just check Linandko on YouTube. Voice translated gameplay videos, posted almost every day. More reliable info than any from anywhere else. No time travel, just honest day-to-day play,secrets,hints,development,features,etc. what are you waiting for?



yes I agree.   They are the best.   They do a wonderful job. I so enjoy their videos.


----------



## Pelshko

Jake. said:


> Yeah we knew this a while ago, it was confirmed in an earlier trailer.


Oh. I guess I didn't pay enough attention to trailers.


Mint said:


> My sixth villager; Thomson:


He looks pretty cool  I hope I get one of the new animal species in my town. Preferably a hamster.

I time traveled to November 28th once, and it was snowing. I thought this was another nice touch:


----------



## Mint

Pelshko said:


> I time traveled to November 28th once, and it was snowing. I thought this was another nice touch:
> View attachment 2085


Yay, snow! 
I wasn't expecting to see snow until December (I've never played an AC game in the winter months before...^^;; )


----------



## Superpenguin

Pelshko said:


> I time traveled to November 28th once, and it was snowing. I thought this was another nice touch:
> View attachment 2085


I love how that dog puts on a rain coat. That really makes me happy. I wonder if Shizu does the same.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> Yay, snow!
> I wasn't expecting to see snow until December (I've never played an AC game in the winter months before...^^;; )



The SNow falls in AC at the end of November but the ground isn't white until December.


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> The SNow falls in AC at the end of November but the ground isn't white until December.


Ooh, okay. :3 Thanks!

Seeing the snow fall until December arrives will be nice. ^^


----------



## Jake

Pelshko said:


> I time traveled to November 28th once, and it was snowing. I thought this was another nice touch:
> View attachment 2085



omg wow so cute he has a raincoat on haha <3


----------



## Pelshko

Jake. said:


> omg wow so cute he has a raincoat on haha <3


Indeed! I'm really liking the attention to detail in this game


----------



## Pickles

Pelshko said:


> Indeed! I'm really liking the attention to detail in this game



Me, too! It's amazing!! Of course, it makes it that much harder to wait on the game to be released  I'm loving all the info y'all are giving us, though!!  Thank you!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Mint said:


> My sixth villager; Thomson:



I like him. He's a cutie. And your hat is pretty cool.

Btw, I just came up with a question. Can you swim in the river?


----------



## bionic

Mc+acforever said:


> Ok, if u want info just check Linandko on YouTube. Voice translated gameplay videos, posted almost every day. More reliable info than any from anywhere else. No time travel, just honest day-to-day play,secrets,hints,development,features,etc. what are you waiting for?



I saw their videos completely by chance earlier and have now only just read your post. Creepy!


----------



## Jake

Looks like the hammer from the minigame can be obtained outside of it.. wonder what it does?


----------



## McRibbie

Pelshko said:


> I just figured out you can display the songs you have in your house
> We may have known this already, but I didn't see anything about it.
> View attachment 2083



That album cover looks really creepy... Can you order music from the catalog?


----------



## Jake

yes yoou can


----------



## McRibbie

Great! I was worried I'd have to get Spring Blossoms twice. I'm also wondering if the live versions of K.K. songs are back from Doubutsu No Mori e+.


----------



## Yuuki

Okay, apparently for [Club 444], it's not so random after all. I got this info from a Japanese wiki,  and it seems just right (at least for me).

- at least 13 days from the day you first started your town;
- at least 10 days when you first get your mayoral duties; and
- the [Mamebutsu's Convenience Store] or [Nook n Go] is completed for at least 1 day.

It works work me because Shishou (the owner of Club 444) shows up in front of my house this morning, exactly a day after i got my [Nook n Go]. He asked me to collect 6 signatures from the villagers before he can begin the construction.


----------



## Jake

Yuuki said:


> Okay, apparently for [Club 444], it's not so random after all. I got this info from a Japanese wiki,  and it seems just right (at least for me).
> 
> - at least 13 days from the day you first started your town;
> - at least 10 days when you first get your mayoral duties; and
> - the [Mamebutsu's Convenience Store] or [Nook n Go] is completed for at least 1 day.
> 
> It works work me because Shishou (the owner of Club 444) shows up in front of my house this morning, exactly a day after i got my [Nook n Go]. He asked me to collect 6 signatures from the villagers before he can begin the construction.



yeah but some people have gotten it with out TT'ing so i donno


----------



## Superpenguin

Jake. said:


> yeah but some people have gotten it with out TT'ing so i donno



If you don't time travel, most people would still have met those requirements by now for a couple of days.


----------



## Lydiamilan

I can't wait to build snowmen like in all the previous games!


----------



## JKDOS

How many bells must you buy/sell to get Nookington from Nookway

EDIT: Because it's taking forever for me to get Nookington


----------



## Feraligator

traceguy said:


> How many bells must you buy/sell to get Nookington from Nookway
> 
> EDIT: Because it's taking forever for me to get Nookington



You have to wait 90 days and spend 240,000 bells in City Folk.

In Wild World and Population Growing, it is all of the above AND have someone buy something from Nookway.


----------



## JKDOS

JezDayy said:


> You have to wait 90 days and spend 240,000 bells in City Folk.
> 
> In Wild World and Population Growing, it is all of the above AND have someone buy something from Nookway.



In Wild World, you never had to wait 90 days. I guess I'll TT 90 days on my 3DS and see.


----------



## X66x66

I don't have a link, but there are a few Japanese wikis for this game that tell you how to upgrade to the department store. When you do, can you post pictures of the interior?


----------



## Dizzard

I was wondering, is there a link between the villagers that appear at the campsite and the villagers that move into your town?

If you talk to a villager in a tent does it make them more likely to move in?


----------



## Mint

Dizzard said:


> I was wondering, is there a link between the villagers that appear at the campsite and the villagers that move into your town?
> 
> If you talk to a villager in a tent does it make them more likely to move in?



It could be if you talk to them often enough, it will convince them to move in.
I had a camper move in not long after he had visited my town and had talked to him a few times while he was visiting. He became my tenth villager.

There was also a long gap between the ninth and tenth villager moving in.


----------



## X66x66

Ok, I found it. The wiki is Here and a bad translation from google says you need to spend 100,000 bells and have been mayor for at least 30 days. You also need to pass 4 fashion checks from Gracie.


----------



## Dizzard

I just had another thought.

If you meet a villager in a dream, do they recognise you if they later move into your town for real?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Most likely not, since it's just a dream. You can't even keep the items from the dream towns.


----------



## Cake

So has anyone got fertilizer yet? Hopefully its for grass instead of just crossbreeding flowers.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I think the fertilizer appears with the final expansion of Timmy and Tommys shop. I dont think anybody has that yet.


----------



## Jake

traceguy said:


> How many bells must you buy/sell to get Nookington from Nookway
> 
> EDIT: Because it's taking forever for me to get Nookington


give me a min yeah who ever said before you need to spend 100,000 bells and have the game for 30 days and get 4 fashion checks from gracie grace seems correct



Lovemcqueen said:


> I think the fertilizer appears with the final expansion of Timmy and Tommys shop. I dont think anybody has that yet.



actually i'm pretty sure it comes form the sloths shop after upgrading

some are saying sloths shop some are saying nooks so i donno

anyway, apparently you get either the gold or silver axe by buying 50 saplings from garden store :S


----------



## Mint

Jake. said:


> anyway, apparently you get either the gold or silver axe by buying 50 saplings from garden store :S



Really? :c
That's going to take a lot of time to get. ;_;


----------



## Jake

Mint said:


> Really? :c
> That's going to take a lot of time to get. ;_;



yeah its on a japanese wiki so i donno


----------



## Cherrypie

Saplings?  I hated buying saplings, because if I want more trees I would just go and shake a tree and plant a fruit tree. Whenever I plant trees, it's always fruit because I hate just planting normal, plain useless trees. Unless it's a pine tree sapling though, I would buy it for the lights at christmas.


----------



## Superpenguin

On the wiki is says to get the golden shovel this time you need to buy 50 bags of fertilizer.


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> On the wiki is says to get the golden shovel this time you need to buy 50 bags of fertilizer.



yeah also says you can harvest bamboo. this is kinda cool if its legit;


also does anyone have a picture of what delicious pears look like??


----------



## Mint

Jake. said:


> yeah also says you can harvest bamboo. this is kinda cool if its legit;
> 
> 
> also does anyone have a picture of what delicious pears look like??



I planted mine. Dx
If no one posts a picture, I can post one once more fruit has grown back.


----------



## Jake

yes please i'll happily wait :3


----------



## Stevey Queen

actually i'm pretty sure it comes form the sloths shop after upgrading

some are saying sloths shop some are saying nooks so i donno

anyway, apparently you get either the gold or silver axe by buying 50 saplings from garden store :S[/QUOTE]

I heard that the garden shop and nooks come together eventually.


----------



## Jake

yeah they merge after 2 or 3 upgrades


----------



## Pelshko

Jake. said:


> yeah also says you can harvest bamboo. this is kinda cool if its legit;
> 
> 
> also does anyone have a picture of what delicious pears look like??


It's dark in my town right now, but here's a pic of one in my house:


----------



## Jake

ahh thank you. I've seen all them but pears

when I get ACNL I'm going to reset until I get cherries. I think they look the best, and i've nevre had cherries before (or peaches delicious peaches look nice too) but i love cherries the best


----------



## Pelshko

You're welcome  I personally like apples the best, but I've yet to go to a town that has any. I may be wrong, but think there's two different kinds of cherries in this game. I prefer the ones that come in pairs of two.


----------



## Superpenguin

I've played every AC game and I always take my first town...always pears. I love getting pears, and I want them to be my native fruit in NL.


----------



## Mint

Pelshko said:


> You're welcome  I personally like apples the best, but I've yet to go to a town that has any. I may be wrong, but think there's two different kinds of cherries in this game. I prefer the ones that come in pairs of two.



The other "cherries" are lychees.


----------



## Jake

Pelshko said:


> You're welcome  I personally like apples the best, but I've yet to go to a town that has any. I may be wrong, but think there's two different kinds of cherries in this game. I prefer the ones that come in pairs of two.


I hate apples, they're just so boring. And the cherries that grow in 3 are a new fruit, Lychees!



Superpenguin said:


> I've played every AC game and I always take my first town...always pears. I love getting pears, and I want them to be my native fruit in NL.


When I got WW (my first AC game) pears were my native fruit and I've had that game 5eva now so I really don't like pears haha.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Jake. said:


> I hate apples, they're just so boring. And the cherries that grow in 3 are a new fruit, Lychees!
> 
> 
> When I got WW (my first AC game) pears were my native fruit and I've had that game 5eva now so I really don't like pears haha.



My first ever fruit was pears too!


----------



## Jake

hey does anyone know if its possible for it to rain on the island?


----------



## bionic

Jake. said:


> I hate apples, they're just so boring. And the cherries that grow in 3 are a new fruit, Lychees!
> 
> 
> When I got WW (my first AC game) pears were my native fruit and I've had that game 5eva now so I really don't like pears haha.





K.K. Guitar said:


> My first ever fruit was pears too!



I've always had apples.


----------



## Cherrypie

I think the delicious apples look so pretty... OoO _Glittery..._


----------



## Pelshko

Mint said:


> The other "cherries" are lychees.





Jake. said:


> I hate apples, they're just so boring. And the cherries that grow in 3 are a new fruit, Lychees!


Ah, that makes sense, thanks  I honestly had never heard of lychees before now. I'm gonna try find some cherries then.
There was a method in older games where if you mail fruit to a villager, there was a chance they'd send you a different one back. Hope that still works.

On another note, here's a pic I took yesterday. It was the dog's birthday 


Not really new info but I thought it was nice nonetheless


----------



## Feraligator

Delicous apples look really ripe and juicy.
They're dark red and look lovely!
I hope I get apples because they're my favourite. I don't mind getting cherries but I don't like peaches, pears or oranges.


----------



## Pelshko

JezDayy said:


> Delicous apples look really ripe and juicy.
> They're dark red and look lovely!
> I hope I get apples because they're my favourite. I don't mind getting cherries but I don't like peaches, pears or oranges.


I'm not really a fan of pears and cherries, but I want to have at least one of each fruit in my town. Adds a bit of variety.
I think lemons look pretty nice, I'm glad they added all these new fruit!


----------



## bionic

What do all the fruits look like?


----------



## Pelshko

Well, this is interesting. I found a basket of fruit just lying on my beach. It's either washed up ashore  or someone put it there cause I don't remember seeing it yesterday. Here's a pic of one, anyone got any idea what fruit this may be? It doesn't look like a delicious pear to me.


----------



## Ozzie

Pelshko said:


> Well, this is interesting. I found a basket of fruit just lying on my beach. It's either washed up ashore  or someone put it there cause I don't remember seeing it yesterday. Here's a pic of one, anyone got any idea what fruit this may be? It doesn't look like a delicious pear to me.



They are delicious oranges


----------



## Fuse

Jake. said:


> hey does anyone know if its possible for it to rain on the island?



Yeah, I was watching a live stream and it rained while on the boat and on the island itself. I believe it can have different weather from your town as well.


----------



## Pelshko

Ozzie said:


> They are delicious oranges


Oh, that's awesome  thanks


----------



## Anna

I hate pears, I want apples or oranges


----------



## Lydiamilan

I haven't seen any of these fruits that are supposedly in the game: Persimmons
Durians
Bananas

Also does anyone have lemon trees?


----------



## bionic

I think you get bananas on the island, I saw them on LinandKo's videos.

Here's a pic:






Are these durian fruits?






I think these are persimmons


----------



## Dizzard

Haven't seen this community project before: http://morino-book.cocolog-nifty.com/blog/images/2012/11/25/39.jpg



Spoiler



It looks like you can put up advertising for the Nook brothers in your town


----------



## Hey Listen!

can u give a link to the livestream?


----------



## Superpenguin

Hey said:


> can u give a link to the livestream?



It's in the first post.


----------



## Lydiamilan

Oh my gosh thank you for posting these


----------



## Aryn Swifteye

Lydiamilan said:


> Oh my gosh thank you for posting these


I second that! 

CF is my first AC game, and apples are my native fruit. Add to that the fact that I already love apples in real life, and you see how they are my favorite AC fruit. I'd also be happy with oranges or pears. :3 My WW natives are peaches; I'm still not as fond of them. I hope I get mangos as my first island fruit. :3


----------



## Tammyface

I have a question about community projects, not sure if it's been answered before but.. do you _have_ to complete certain projects before new ones appear? Because what if I don't want, say, a wind turbine thing in my town, but I HAVE to build one in order to unlock more things? I really hope the answer is no because that would totally take out the personalization factor of towns :[ if that made sense lol

Also what exactly are the fruits possible to get in your town? Is it just apples/peaches/cherries/oranges/pears or can any of the new fruit like lychees and persimmons naturally be your native fruit?


----------



## Jake

Pelshko said:


> Well, this is interesting. I found a basket of fruit just lying on my beach. It's either washed up ashore  or someone put it there cause I don't remember seeing it yesterday. Here's a pic of one, anyone got any idea what fruit this may be? It doesn't look like a delicious pear to me.


they're delicious oranges.
have you wifi'd with anyone recently? seems odd they'd just pop up



Fuse said:


> Yeah, I was watching a live stream and it rained while on the boat and on the island itself. I believe it can have different weather from your town as well.


Ohh thank you 



Paparazzo said:


> I think you get bananas on the island, I saw them on LinandKo's videos.
> 
> Here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are these durian fruits?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think these are persimmons


Yeah we knew about these fruits already 
it seems your island will either have bananas or coconuts


Dizzard said:


> Haven't seen this community project before: http://morino-book.cocolog-nifty.com/blog/images/2012/11/25/39.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you can put up advertising for the Nook brothers in your town


interesting, does it have a point though??



Hey said:


> can u give a link to the livestream?


it's on the first page 



Tammyface said:


> I have a question about community projects, not sure if it's been answered before but.. do you _have_ to complete certain projects before new ones appear? Because what if I don't want, say, a wind turbine thing in my town, but I HAVE to build one in order to unlock more things? I really hope the answer is no because that would totally take out the personalization factor of towns :[ if that made sense lol
> 
> Also what exactly are the fruits possible to get in your town? Is it just apples/peaches/cherries/oranges/pears or can any of the new fruit like lychees and persimmons naturally be your native fruit?


1) yes you need to complete projects in order to get/make new ones
2) normal fruits which you can get in your town are the same as in old series. Lemons, mangos, permissions, durains, lychees are all native to the island and you need to bring them back from the island to plant in your town. Apparently Shizu gives you some fruit which isn't native to your town too


----------



## Mint

Villagers will also suggest projects you should build and then those projects will appear on the list.


----------



## Superpenguin

Tammyface said:


> I have a question about community projects, not sure if it's been answered before but.. do you _have_ to complete certain projects before new ones appear? Because what if I don't want, say, a wind turbine thing in my town, but I HAVE to build one in order to unlock more things? I really hope the answer is no because that would totally take out the personalization factor of towns :[ if that made sense lol
> 
> Also what exactly are the fruits possible to get in your town? Is it just apples/peaches/cherries/oranges/pears or can any of the new fruit like lychees and persimmons naturally be your native fruit?



Don't forget after a project is built, you can remove it from your town and still have the ones you unlocked by building it.


----------



## Tammyface

Superpenguin said:


> Don't forget after a project is built, you can remove it from your town and still have the ones you unlocked by building it.


Ughhh so much money wasted </3 So you can't skip over a single project if you want to unlock everything? Oh well thanks!


----------



## Cerulean

Do delicious fruits sell for significantly more than regular ones? Also, are they completely random to have in your town? Can only your native fruit be delicious?

(Sorry if any of these have been asked already).


----------



## Jake

Cerulean said:


> Do delicious fruits sell for significantly more than regular ones? Also, are they completely random to have in your town? Can only your native fruit be delicious?
> 
> (Sorry if any of these have been asked already).



Yes, only your native fruit can be delicious, but you can get other delicious fruit from other people, but they will not grow in your town
if the delicious fruit you sell is native to your town it will sell for 600 bells (where as a normal native fruit would sell for 100) and a non-native delicious fruit will sell for 3,000 bells (compared to 500)

so pretty much delicious fruits sell for 6x more than normal fruits


----------



## ka-ron

Pelshko said:


> Well, this is interesting. I found a basket of fruit just lying on my beach. It's either washed up ashore  or someone put it there cause I don't remember seeing it yesterday. Here's a pic of one, anyone got any idea what fruit this may be? It doesn't look like a delicious pear to me.



 ohh that was me! haha


----------



## Yuuki

Hmm, this is probably not new, but the [Bronze Axe] will be broken after you use it for about..45 times? and a i found a tree trunk in triforce shape.


----------



## Mz_D

^Wow that is pretty awesome! I will be chopping down random trees now to see if I can find one too!

Today in my town I found a dropped mitten and I had to walk around and ask everyone if it was theirs. It could not be sold or sent as a gift. I got a piece of furniture from the villager that had dropped it once I found it and asked everyone else. Typical last person...>>;


----------



## Dustbunnii

Yuuki said:


> Hmm, this is probably not new, but the [Bronze Axe] will be broken after you use it for about..45 times? and a i found a tree trunk in triforce shape.
> 
> View attachment 2168



ooOOooo
I know one of the other shapes you can find is a heart.
I wonder what other shapes there are


----------



## Stevey Queen

Yuuki said:


> Hmm, this is probably not new, but the [Bronze Axe] will be broken after you use it for about..45 times? and a i found a tree trunk in triforce shape.
> 
> View attachment 2168



That's so rawesome!!!


----------



## Mint

A villager gave me a time capsule. It was placed into a mail slot instead of the main pocket area. ._. I buried it, but I'm not sure what else to do with it. 
I guess I'll leave it there for a week?


----------



## JKDOS

Mint said:


> A villager gave me a time capsule. It was placed into a mail slot instead of the main pocket area. ._. I buried it, but I'm not sure what else to do with it.
> I guess I'll leave it there for a week?



is that what it is? I just opened it :O


----------



## Mint

traceguy said:


> is that what it is? I just opened it :O



I kept talking to Aria (who gave it to me) and the time capsule was the first option when talking to her until I buried it and then she was happy, I guess. ._.


----------



## Pelshko

Mint said:


> I kept talking to Aria (who gave it to me) and the time capsule was the first option when talking to her until I buried it and then she was happy, I guess. ._.


Oh, so that's what that thing is  I opened mine too, and there was a shirt inside. Bertha was sad cause I did that. I was given another one not long ago, so I guess I'll try burying it too.


----------



## Superpenguin

Yuuki said:


> Hmm, this is probably not new, but the [Bronze Axe] will be broken after you use it for about..45 times? and a i found a tree trunk in triforce shape.
> 
> View attachment 2168


wait, the BRONZE ax?


----------



## Mint

Since community projects were being discussed earlier, I have completed a few projects; two bridges, a bench suggested by a villager, a fountain and a lamp post. Completing these projects did not unlock any new projects.

At the moment, it appears new projects are only unlocked when a villager suggests it.


I took an axe to all of the trees in my old village. Here are the results:


----------



## JCnator

Today, I just received a golden slingshot on hitting the 3 balloons tied on it, and that's after I hit a certain numbers of balloon-tied presents. I probably have accidentally skipped the silver counterpart. And the pellets are actually golden!


----------



## Dustbunnii

Mint said:


> Since community projects were being discussed earlier, I have completed a few projects; two bridges, a bench suggested by a villager, a fountain and a lamp post. Completing these projects did not unlock any new projects.
> 
> At the moment, it appears new projects are only unlocked when a villager suggests it.
> 
> 
> I took an axe to all of the trees in my old village. Here are the results:




:O
there are so many different designs to be discovered!


----------



## Jake

Mint said:


> A villager gave me a time capsule. It was placed into a mail slot instead of the main pocket area. ._. I buried it, but I'm not sure what else to do with it.
> I guess I'll leave it there for a week?


Ohh this is interesting



Superpenguin said:


> wait, the BRONZE ax?


they mean the normal axe


----------



## Mint

I should have taken a picture of the area where I buried the time capsule. I'm 99% sure of where I buried it (near my town tree), but the dig spot no longer shows.

Maybe it will show up in a year?


----------



## Cherrypie

Mint said:


> I should have taken a picture of the area where I buried the time capsule. I'm 99% sure of where I buried it (near my town tree), but the dig spot no longer shows.
> 
> Maybe it will show up in a year?



I really want to know what the purpose is... It's a cool feature though!


----------



## Villager Fan

I think Mint was on to something when her 10th villager moved in after she talked to in in the Camp Tent. I just "read" a Japanese blog where the player showed a picture of talking to Bluebear in the tent then a day or so later, Bluebear was their next villager to move into their town. I don't know how many times or now long Mint talked to her camper that made him move in, but maybe that sort of influences the chances of them doing so, which means you can basically "choose" who your 10th villager is, and maybe the 11th and 12th.


----------



## Mint

Villager Fan said:


> I think Mint was on to something when her 10th villager moved in after she talked to in in the Camp Tent. I just "read" a Japanese blog where the player showed a picture of talking to Bluebear in the tent then a day or so later, Bluebear was their next villager to move into their town. I don't know how many times or now long Mint talked to her camper that made him move in, but maybe that sort of influences the chances of them doing so, which means you can basically "choose" who your 10th villager is, and maybe the 11th and 12th.



I think it was three or four times. I played some game with him and he gave me an item.
I talked to other campers after he had moved in and played games with them too, but none of them moved in.


----------



## Villager Fan

Did any of the other campers give you items? Maybe that's what triggers it.


----------



## Mint

Villager Fan said:


> Did any of the other campers give you items? Maybe that's what triggers it.



Yes, but it was after the tenth villager had moved in. The next camper to give me an item did not move in.


----------



## Jake

That'd be cool if the time capsule shows up after a year






thats cool


----------



## bionic

is that like a glow stick wand?


----------



## Mint

My 10th villager is moving in and it isn't a camper.
It's a villager I met in another player's town; Ben.


----------



## Feraligator

Mint said:


> My 10th villager is moving in and it isn't a camper.
> It's a villager I met in another player's town; Ben.



I swear Ben is Walker's Japanese name. Can we have a picture please?


----------



## Mint

JezDayy said:


> I swear Ben is Walker's Japanese name. Can we have a picture please?



He's not in my town yet, only the sign post is.
I googled his Japanese name and yes, he is Walker.

I can post a picture of him once he moves in.


----------



## Feraligator

Mint said:


> He's not in my town yet, only the sign post is.
> I googled his Japanese name and yes, he is Walker.
> 
> I can post a picture of him once he moves in.



Lucky you! I want him in my town.


----------



## bionic

JezDayy said:


> Lucky you! I want him in my town.



Love Walker. I hope he's in my town along with Teddy


----------



## Jir

Paparazzo said:


> Love Walker. I hope he's in my town along with Teddy



Same! They're both awesome and it would be sweet to have them


----------



## History

Teddy was also my favorite. I thought i was the only one!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Found this on Tumblr.

It appears to be a snowman in the process of melting? I guess. Not sure what's up with his eyes.


----------



## Viriel

Snowman, winter, countdown...
I guess this is a countdown of the days before Christmas.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Viriel said:


> Snowman, winter, countdown...
> I guess this is a countdown of the days before Christmas.



That's a cool theory. But what about the days after Christmas?


----------



## mikesjay

In that picture, what is the point of the honeycombs from where the bees come out of? Do they have any function?


----------



## Superpenguin

Viriel said:


> Snowman, winter, countdown...
> I guess this is a countdown of the days before Christmas.





Lovemcqueen said:


> That's a cool theory. But what about the days after Christmas?


Or the New Year...


----------



## aikatears

mikesjay said:


> In that picture, what is the point of the honeycombs from where the bees come out of? Do they have any function?


To Sell them, i think its 500 bells


----------



## Yuuki

The honeycomb is also one of the secret ingredients in the harvest festival last week, and it's fun! I love catching bees  the suspense of not knowing when one will pops up when you shake the trees...and the satisfaction for catching them


----------



## Pickles

I will admit... I'm a grown woman of 31... the bees scare the crap out of me. LOL


----------



## Jake

Paparazzo said:


> is that like a glow stick wand?


yup



Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 2192
> 
> Found this on Tumblr.
> 
> It appears to be a snowman in the process of melting? I guess. Not sure what's up with his eyes.


das cool



mikesjay said:


> In that picture, what is the point of the honeycombs from where the bees come out of? Do they have any function?


theyre used in the harvest festival, and possibly other stuff


----------



## Gurgi

Aren't the honeycomb also used at R Parker's to combine with other things to get new stuff?  

Also, I wonder if that snowman's eyes count down to the day's he has left.  Kind of sad, but a "meltdown" countdown?  Not sure though, since that one in the picture is pretty far along, and it still says 7...so maybe it is a Christmas countdown?  It looks like a pretty creepy snowman if you ask me.  Does anybody know for sure if it's the one we build, or is this one that shows up by itself?  It looks like it's a killer snowman...


----------



## Viriel

Naaa I don't think so, the snowmam seems too melted to have 7 days left before complete meltdown.


----------



## McRibbie

I saw something on a Japanese wiki that said something about being able to play games with it.


----------



## Jake

Gurgi said:


> Aren't the honeycomb also used at R Parker's to combine with other things to get new stuff?



yeah i think you can use them for that, too



McRibbie said:


> I saw something on a Japanese wiki that said something about being able to play games with it.


play games with the snowman?


----------



## JCnator

Earlier in my town, I missed a silver slingshot while actually obtaining my own golden slingshot. Then, today, I got not one, but TWO silver slingshots in a row! If anyone could only obtain it only once per character, I'd be pretty sure it's actually a glitch.
I wonder if it can be triggered again by missing a silver slingshot the first time around and then obtain the golden one and multiple silver ones...


----------



## Superpenguin

You can get multiples of the silver tools.


----------



## Mint

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Earlier in my town, I missed a silver slingshot while actually obtaining my own golden slingshot. Then, today, I got not one, but TWO silver slingshots in a row! If anyone could only obtain it only once per character, I'd be pretty sure it's actually a glitch.
> I wonder if it can be triggered again by missing a silver slingshot the first time around and then obtain the golden one and multiple silver ones...



In my old town, I was able to get two silver slingshots. I never did get the gold one.


----------



## McRibbie

Jake. said:


> play games with the snowman?


Yeah, it apparently says something about bingo..


----------



## JCnator

Mint said:


> In my old town, I was able to get two silver slingshots. I never did get the gold one.



Just after I looked around the Internet, so I can conclude that silver slingshots are far more common than in ACCF. When the game will launch on both America and Europe, I'd be selling these like hotcakes!


----------



## Mint

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Just after I looked around the Internet, so I can conclude that silver slingshots are far more common than in ACCF. When the game will launch on both America and Europe, I'd be selling these like hotcakes!



I'll be doing the same with the other silver tools. Once a release date is announced for North America and Europe, I'll start hoarding them. :3

I just got the gold slingshot and I didn't see any silver ones this time.



Edit: Sorry if this has been posted already, but today I noticed three of my villagers kept mentioning the same town name and the name of a person. I searched it up the name of the person in the dream emporium and found their village!

I think it's a nice feature.  It's great to be able to find the people who visit your town.


----------



## FruitSalad

Are the bushes like flowers where after you plant them you can pick them up and move them or put them in your house? Also, do you have to water them?


----------



## Mint

FruitSalad said:


> Are the bushes like flowers where after you plant them you can pick them up and move them or put them in your house? Also, do you have to water them?



I have some bushes from the island and they are similar to trees. They can't be picked up and moved and they don't need to be watered.


----------



## Dizzard

Mint said:


> Edit: Sorry if this has been posted already, but today I noticed three of my villagers kept mentioning the same town name and the name of a person. I searched it up the name of the person in the dream emporium and found their village!
> 
> I think it's a nice feature.  It's great to be able to find the people who visit your town.



Wow that's such a cool feature, I love those kind of features where you're connected to community in a subtle way.


----------



## Mint

Katie visited me today. There's no mother involved this time. All you have to do is take her to another town.



Spoiler: Katie




























I  said I would post a picture of him and then I forgot, so here you go:





Character with a tan:





My villagers are amazing at hide-and-go-seek:


Spoiler


----------



## Trundle

Mint said:


> Katie visited me today. There's no mother involved this time. All you have to do is take her to another town.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Katie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  said I would post a picture of him and then I forgot, so here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Character with a tan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My villagers are amazing at hide-and-go-seek:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



hahahah that's awesome


----------



## Dustbunnii

The villagers are total PROS at hide-and-go-seek


----------



## Jake

Happy it's easier with the cat this time


----------



## Stevey Queen

Looks like you can use emotions sitting down now. Pretty neat :3


----------



## Jake

idk if we knew that already but that's kinda cool if we didn't know it


----------



## revika

So someone on ACC said you can't design your socks, shoes or pants. Now, I'm fairly sure you have to buy socks/shoes, but can you design your pants? Just wanted to get a confirmation on this.


----------



## DJStarstryker

revika said:


> So someone on ACC said you can't design your socks, shoes or pants. Now, I'm fairly sure you have to buy socks/shoes, but can you design your pants? Just wanted to get a confirmation on this.



No. It's dresses, shirts, skirts, and hats only as far as things you wear.


----------



## Yuuki

Does anyone know how to sit by the town tree? I've see people do it, but I don't know how, haha.


----------



## Jake

wut


----------



## Mint

Yuuki said:


> Does anyone know how to sit by the town tree? I've see people do it, but I don't know how, haha.



I believe the tree has to be a certain size. I can't sit by mine, but I was able to sit by a friend's who has a fully grown tree.

My gift from Katie:




It's the digital photo frame. It cycles through three different images.

If you give Kaizo three gold gems, he will make golden furniture for you (this is a chest of drawers):


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> I believe the tree has to be a certain size. I can't sit by mine, but I was able to sit by a friend's who has a fully grown tree.
> 
> My gift from Katie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the digital photo frame. It cycles through three different images.
> 
> If you give Kaizo three gold gems, he will make golden furniture for you (this is a chest of drawers):



oh cool I love how you get the golden furniture!


----------



## Ozzie

Mint said:


> I believe the tree has to be a certain size. I can't sit by mine, but I was able to sit by a friend's who has a fully grown tree.
> 
> My gift from Katie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the digital photo frame. It cycles through three different images.
> 
> If you give Kaizo three gold gems, he will make golden furniture for you (this is a chest of drawers):



i like that 
what does he do with other gems though


----------



## Feraligator

Can you use emotions when you're talking to a villager? I've seen some animals react to them, but not while you were talking to them.


----------



## Mint

Ozzie said:


> i like that
> what does he do with other gems though


I have no idea. I've tried bringing him other gems, but I've never been able to give them to him, even when I had three of the same colour.



JezDayy said:


> Can you use emotions when you're talking to a villager? I've seen some animals react to them, but not while you were talking to them.


They can't be used while talking to the villagers. The option to use emotions is on the bottom screen and all options available on the bottom screen disappear when talking to villagers to make room for you to select your replies to them.


----------



## Pelshko

Mint said:


> My gift from Katie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the digital photo frame. It cycles through three different images.
> 
> 
> If you give Kaizo three gold gems, he will make golden furniture for you (this is a chest of drawers):


That's pretty neat. I'm loving the new furniture in this game so far 

Ah, so THAT's how people are getting the gold furniture. I guess it's not possible to transfer your character from ACCF after all.


JezDayy said:


> Can you use emotions when you're talking to a villager? I've seen some animals react to them, but not while you were talking to them.


Nope. Nothing is displayed on the bottom screen while talking to a villager.


----------



## Mint

Jake. said:


> Happy it's easier with the cat this time



Apparently not. :c
This blog says that Maiko randomly drops her train ticket and doesn't get always get on the train.
http://www.sosostris.com/2012/11/29/animal-crossing-new-leaf-day-22/


----------



## Pickles

"Despite the fact that Maikochan wasn’t able to ride with me last night, she still sent me a letter. She told me she was able to catch the next train. She also enclosed a present. Unfortunately it was the toy camera I already had."

So, I guess it's not all bad, if she does get off the train?


----------



## Mint

Pickles said:


> "Despite the fact that Maikochan wasn’t able to ride with me last night, she still sent me a letter. She told me she was able to catch the next train. She also enclosed a present. Unfortunately it was the toy camera I already had."
> 
> So, I guess it's not all bad, if she does get off the train?



I missed that part. ^^;  Thank you for pointing that out.
That's good then.  No matter what happens, she still gives you a present.


----------



## Pickles

You're welcome!  Yeah, the present is the best part, anyway  



Mint said:


> I missed that part. ^^;  Thank you for pointing that out.
> That's good then.  No matter what happens, she still gives you a present.


----------



## Hey Listen!

Presents are quite nice.


----------



## Jake

Mint said:


> Apparently not. :c
> This blog says that Maiko randomly drops her train ticket and doesn't get always get on the train.
> http://www.sosostris.com/2012/11/29/animal-crossing-new-leaf-day-22/



eh she still gives you a present
love how the gold furniture is obtained though


----------



## Hey Listen!

golden furniture is pretty sweet


----------



## Jake

here is an album i found: http://s295.beta.photobucket.com/user/donze84/library/Animal Crossing New Leaf


----------



## Prof Gallows

good god this thing is terrifying.


----------



## Yuuki

Hmm, this is probably not new. Instead of spitting out money, this rock gave me a bunch of Jewels instead!


----------



## Pickles

LOL Shocking at first, but kind of cute, in a weird sort of way. That being said... I don't think I'd want her in my village, unless she endears me with an awesome personality.  



Prof Gallows said:


> good god this thing is terrifying.


----------



## Jake

Yuuki said:


> View attachment 2230
> 
> Hmm, this is probably not new. Instead of spitting out money, this rock gave me a bunch of Jewels instead!



no this is new, never heard of this before!


----------



## DJStarstryker

Jake. said:


> no this is new, never heard of this before!



I saw something about that on ACC. Apparently you can use those gems to make special furniture. That's how you get the gold furniture too.


----------



## Jake

DJStarstryker said:


> I saw something about that on ACC. Apparently you can use those gems to make special furniture. That's how you get the gold furniture too.



yeah this was mentioned a few pages ago


----------



## Stevey Queen

Prof Gallows said:


> good god this thing is terrifying.



That sheep is cute. And also Doc is in that picture <3 And whoever is walking on the bridge is floating lol


----------



## W-indfall

Yuuki said:


> View attachment 2230
> 
> Hmm, this is probably not new. Instead of spitting out money, this rock gave me a bunch of Jewels instead!



That's pretty cool :0.how much do the gems sell for anyway?


----------



## Jake

W-indfall said:


> That's pretty cool :0.how much do the gems sell for anyway?



3,000-5,000

the basic ones (amethyst, ruby, sapphire, emerald) sell for 3,000
silver 4,000
gold 5,000;


found this if anyone is interested;



Spoiler


----------



## Stevey Queen

Is the third expansion Nookingtons or something new? And I love the look of the Emporium.


----------



## McRibbie

Lovemcqueen said:


> Is the third expansion Nookingtons or something new? And I love the look of the Emporium.



It's the Home Improvement Center, that red looking shop in the trailer.


----------



## Superpenguin

Jake. said:


> here is an album i found: http://s295.beta.photobucket.com/user/donze84/library/Animal Crossing New Leaf


This album was mentioned within the first week of AC:NL's release.



Yuuki said:


> View attachment 2230
> 
> Hmm, this is probably not new. Instead of spitting out money, this rock gave me a bunch of Jewels instead!



Woah, that's pretty neat, it must be random whether it'll be gems are money.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

I found this on the AXA forums:



> After I bought so many things at Able Sisters, Mabel gave me a model statue. I stored it in my house. I can give/withdraw stuffs that anyone can wear. It even lets me swap everything I currently wear with those from the model. Pretty convenient, if you ask me.



I guess this means that you can dress up the mannequin (?) and you can have it displayed in your house. It also seems that you can put together an outfit on it, and then wear the entire look with the push of a button. Cool! ^^


----------



## Superpenguin

indigoXdaisy said:


> I found this on the AXA forums:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this means that you can dress up the mannequin (?) and you can have it displayed in your house. It also seems that you can put together an outfit on it, and then wear the entire look with the push of a button. Cool! ^^


Yeah this was shown in the live stream, you put clothes on the mannequin, then by clicking the mannequin you switch the outfit you are wearing with the outfit it is wearing.
I'm probably gonna have an entire museum room filled with these things.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Oh, well I don't believe it was mentioned here so everyone might not have known about it. And that's a cool idea for a museum exhibit, especially if you love the in-game fashion (like I do, lol). ^^


----------



## Stevey Queen

indigoXdaisy said:


> I found this on the AXA forums:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this means that you can dress up the mannequin (?) and you can have it displayed in your house. It also seems that you can put together an outfit on it, and then wear the entire look with the push of a button. Cool! ^^



Oooo! I love this!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Superpenguin said:


> Yeah this was shown in the live stream, you put clothes on the mannequin, then by clicking the mannequin you switch the outfit you are wearing with the outfit it is wearing.
> I'm probably gonna have an entire museum room filled with these things.



That's pretty dang cool. 
I'm just goin to throw out there that I'm tired of waiting for this game! But if waiting means it will be perfect when it's released, I can wait a little longer. I'm just so excited after going through this thread.


----------



## 18pokemon

Wait guys on the T&T Emporium, Where is the garden shop?


----------



## W-indfall

18pokemon said:


> Wait guys on the T&T Emporium, Where is the garden shop?



(inside) on the right, next to the door you come in the emporium


----------



## 18pokemon

W-indfall said:


> (inside) on the right, next to the door you come in the emporium



Well that seams like a very big inconvenience. There should be an outdoor entrance.


----------



## W-indfall

18pokemon said:


> Well that seams like a very big inconvenience. There should be an outdoor entrance.



if anything its more convenient because you can be into 2 stores at once, it not like the able sisters where you have to cross over into a separate room to access the accessory side of the store, he just stands over in the corner with the garden stuff.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

18pokemon said:


> Well that seams like a very big inconvenience. There should be an outdoor entrance.



There's no door to get into the garden area, so it's really not an inconvenience. The gardener is just standing in his own little section.


----------



## Stevey Queen

This is what happens to the garden shop. It becomes into a little section inside the Emporium. No door because it's right there.


I think there's a door to the garden shop in the Home Improvement Center, Nookingtons, whatever it is.
Yah there is:


----------



## 18pokemon

Lovemcqueen said:


> This is what happens to the garden shop. It becomes into a little section inside the Emporium. No door because it's right there.
> View attachment 2246
> I think there's a door to the garden shop in the Home Improvement Center, Nookingtons, whatever it is.
> Yah there is:
> View attachment 2247



Oh I see now. Thanks for the pic. Also, what are the requirements to get the final upgrade to the shop?


----------



## Lucky03

Anyone know where I find pics of the emporium ? Or anyone have any of the whole inside?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Lucky03 said:


> Anyone know where I find pics of the emporium ? Or anyone have any of the whole inside?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADEcR3EhqeA

Around 8:00 is when he starts running around the emporium.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Anyone know if there's any advantage to playing the island games multiplayer? Do you get more coins then? Or is it just more fun to grind for coins with other people?


----------



## Jake

DJStarstryker said:


> Anyone know if there's any advantage to playing the island games multiplayer? Do you get more coins then? Or is it just more fun to grind for coins with other people?



i'm guessing more fun to play with other people


----------



## Villager Fan

I have a question about the igloo. Is it the same as the campground where we get another random villager, or do your town villagers visit it? 

http://pbs.twimg.com/media/A9LSYQgCMAAhPD3.jpg


----------



## Jake

Villager Fan said:


> I have a question about the igloo. Is it the same as the campground where we get another random villager, or do your town villagers visit it?
> 
> http://pbs.twimg.com/media/A9LSYQgCMAAhPD3.jpg


pretty sure it's randoms



Yuuki said:


> View attachment 2230
> 
> Hmm, this is probably not new. Instead of spitting out money, this rock gave me a bunch of Jewels instead!


ok update on this.
You know how in City Folk, the silver shovel would sometimes give you extra bells from the money rock?
well in NL, the silver shovel will rarely give you gems instead of bells - pretty much makes sense since the user has a silver shovel

you're welcome xo haheoaeoaoeoeoh


----------



## X66x66

Can you get furniture from any gem, or just the gold? Also, do we know what the fertilizer does yet? Or I guess a better question is, what happens when you use it/how do you use it?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Whats that thing behind Celeste? I dunno if it's been commented on before or if its even important. I just noticed it.


----------



## Toeto

I hate it that the town tree takes so much space..


----------



## W-indfall

@Lovemcqueen It's a wall painting of a rose


----------



## Aryn Swifteye

Behind Celeste...it looks like a gong or something. I wonder what it's for...

The Emporium looks awesome 

Thank you everyone for the wonderful info!!! 

EDIT:
I posted late. You're right, it looks like rose.


----------



## Lucky03

@Lovemcqueen Thank you so much for the emporium video


----------



## Dizzard

I think that gong in the picture is for sale.

At least I was reading a blog and it said that there were items behind Celese for sale also. So in this case it seems to be the gong. If you look carefully it's sitting on the same kind of stand that the items in front of celeste are sitting on.

I would guess it makes a bong sound when you interact with it. (like most of the instruments in the game)


----------



## Mint

It's definitely not a gong. It is a rose painting that can be placed on the wall.

It's a little pricey. It was a while ago that I bought one (in my old town), but I think it was around 10,000 bells.


----------



## Frisket

This has probably already been answered but - 

Since you can buy 'event furniture' like Harvest and Jingle sets, whats the point of the holidays? Or did Franklin give out items that were not buyable? Ooorrr is it just a way to get an item without paying for it?


----------



## Mint

There's a set of ice furniture that is apparently received from a snowman when you give it the special snowflakes that can be caught.


----------



## micnmindisney

Mint said:


> There's a set of ice furniture that is apparently received from a snowman when you give it the special snowflakes that can be caught.



What?   special snowflakes?   This game seems more amazing everytime i read everyones posts.   and thank you MINT for the info.


----------



## Mint

micnmindisney said:


> What?   special snowflakes?   This game seems more amazing everytime i read everyones posts.   and thank you MINT for the info.



When it snows there are some snowflakes that look different that will occasionally appear and can be caught with a net. There's a thread about them here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63666-Catching-Snowflakes

It's unfortunate that the snowflakes appear so early. They take up pocket room and can't be stored. :c


----------



## Pelshko

Mint said:


> It's unfortunate that the snowflakes appear so early. They take up pocket room and can't be stored. :c


That sounds really bothersome. The ice furniture is really cool, though 
Looks like I better keep some pocket space!


----------



## Mint

I got another time capsule from a villager, so it is possible to get more than one.
This time I will take a picture of where I buried it.


----------



## Superpenguin

Frisket said:


> This has probably already been answered but -
> 
> Since you can buy 'event furniture' like Harvest and Jingle sets, whats the point of the holidays? Or did Franklin give out items that were not buyable? Ooorrr is it just a way to get an item without paying for it?



There are 4 items for each holiday you can only get from the host of the holiday I believe.


----------



## Hey Listen!

I feel like AC:NL is starting to be kinda like My Sims for the DS. With all the unlocking things I mean. I like it. That game was great.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I always thought it would be cool if they made an Animal Crossing game My sims styled. My sims Agent styled. That would be fun.


----------



## Aryn Swifteye

Mint said:


> It's definitely not a gong. It is a rose painting that can be placed on the wall.
> 
> It's a little pricey. It was a while ago that I bought one (in my old town), but I think it was around 10,000 bells.



Okay, cool! :3 it looks awesome, I want it when I get NL.


----------



## Pelshko

I was playing New Leaf today, and I spotted a villager that used to live in my town. I guess this confirms villagers can still visit us, even after they move out!

Pic:


----------



## Stevey Queen

Pelshko said:


> I was playing New Leaf today, and I spotted a villager that used to live in my town. I guess this confirms villagers can still visit us, even after they move out!
> 
> Pic:
> View attachment 2261



Aww that's so cool


----------



## Jir

Lovemcqueen said:


> Aww that's so cool



Woah, sweet! And they remembered you, not like they have a blank slate?


----------



## Pelshko

Jir said:


> Woah, sweet! And they remembered you, not like they have a blank slate?


Yeah, she did remember me  She even mentioned my town. Interestingly, I timed traveled and I've seen her around the mall 4 days in a row now.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Pelshko said:


> Yeah, she did remember me  She even mentioned my town. Interestingly, I timed traveled and I've seen her around the mall 4 days in a row now.



She must be on vacation in your town


----------



## Pelshko

Lovemcqueen said:


> She must be on vacation in your town


Yeah possibly  
That's pretty cool!


----------



## Mint

The first time capsule I buried has reappeared!
I'm going to see if talking to the villager who gave it to me does anything.

She opened the capsule up, took out the item (a shirt) and showed me a letter that had been in the capsule. She kept the shirt and gave me a furniture item.


----------



## Pelshko

I have now time traveled to December 11th, and not only is the sheep in my mall, but Spork too! He's another villager that used to live in my town. Perhaps old villagers visit your mall during the holiday season?
EDIT: didn't mean to post 3 images sorry -_-


----------



## Stevey Queen

That ostrich is glaring at Spork. Drama!
If you don't mind, could you get a closer up photo of that ostrich please? I can't decide if I like her or not.


----------



## CherryBlossom

Lovemcqueen said:


> That ostrich is glaring at Spork. Drama!



haha.

I love the idea of those mannequin things you can put clothes on!
and the pro designs for clothes.. I really cant wait for this game -.-


----------



## Pelshko

Lovemcqueen said:


> That ostrich is glaring at Spork. Drama!
> If you don't mind, could you get a closer up photo of that ostrich please? I can't decide if I like her or not.


Here you go.  It's actually a guy.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Thanks


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Heh. That ostrich looks a bit like Falco from Star Fox.


----------



## mattmagician

indigoXdaisy said:


> Heh. That ostrich looks a bit like Falco from Star Fox.


 Was just about to say this, haha.


----------



## mikesjay

I saw this on the 'ac3ds' tumblr tag and whoa, we can catch snowflakes?!


----------



## Stevey Queen

mikesjay said:


> I saw this on the 'ac3ds' tumblr tag and whoa, we can catch snowflakes?!View attachment 2269



Yah there's a whole thread about this 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63666-Catching-Snowflakes


----------



## indigoXdaisy

mikesjay said:


> I saw this on the 'ac3ds' tumblr tag and whoa, we can catch snowflakes?!View attachment 2269



There's already an entire thread about this: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63666-Catching-Snowflakes


----------



## Jake

Pelshko said:


> I was playing New Leaf today, and I spotted a villager that used to live in my town. I guess this confirms villagers can still visit us, even after they move out!
> 
> Pic:
> View attachment 2261



really like this, kinda was annoyed how if you saw them in the city after they moved in CF they never mentioned you


----------



## Mz_D

I had my birthday today and I was met by a villager and invited to their house. She then gave me the present and we had a little party in her house. Three other villagers were there with party hats and dancing around to the music. It was cool, got a good present a cake hat. Pictures to follow when I upload them.


----------



## Gearhead31

that is pretty cool they actually acknowledge your birthday better. Has anyone used fertilizer yet?


----------



## Mint

My pathway ate the silver slingshot (it's fine, I have six more of them >__>) I shot down and my character actually reacted to it!
Normally when the pathway eats the fruit that lands on it, there's no reaction.
I didn't get a picture. :c


----------



## Feraligator

Mint said:


> My pathway ate the silver slingshot (it's fine, I have six more of them >__>) I shot down and my character actually reacted to it!
> Normally when the pathway eats the fruit that lands on it, there's no reaction.
> I didn't get a picture. :c


If you shot a present down into the river or the cliffs on the far sides of town, your character would react. It was funny the first time seeing this! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ggrm2GX33tU


----------



## Gurgi

Mint said:


> My pathway ate the silver slingshot (it's fine, I have six more of them >__>) I shot down and my character actually reacted to it!
> Normally when the pathway eats the fruit that lands on it, there's no reaction.
> I didn't get a picture. :c



Oooo, I'm not liking the sound of the pathways "eating" everything!  I hope they can fix that for the worldwide release.  I'm not sure why it can't handle a pattern and an item lying on top of it too...weird.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Mint said:


> My pathway ate the silver slingshot (it's fine, I have six more of them >__>) I shot down and my character actually reacted to it!
> Normally when the pathway eats the fruit that lands on it, there's no reaction.
> I didn't get a picture. :c



They usually bounce off unless there's another pattern or obstacle in the way. Do they not bounce off in this game?


----------



## Mint

Lovemcqueen said:


> They usually bounce off unless there's another pattern or obstacle in the way. Do they not bounce off in this game?



They do normally bounce off. I shot it down in a bad spot. :c I thought I was close enough to the edge of the path for it to go that way.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Oh good. I was worried for a second.


----------



## Mint

JezDayy said:


> If you shot a present down into the river or the cliffs on the far sides of town, your character would react. It was funny the first time seeing this! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ggrm2GX33tU


That poor guy in the video. :c

I guess fruit isn't important enough for a reaction. 
The balloons in NL only seem to give out balloon-themed furniture. I won't be too upset if I hit a regular balloon into the river.


----------



## Mz_D

Got the birthday pictures.


Spoiler




Last part reads "Happy Birthday to me! I had a great birthday party!"

I was invited over to Brittany's house and she had decorated her house for the party. (This isn't what it usually looks like.)

You get to blow out the candles and they pop the party crackers. Then the characters start dancing around and you can speak to them. Once you walk out you get a victory pose and you're returned to your house.



I also got the usual letters in the post for your birthday. When you load up Shizue tells you happy birthday as it loads and each character will greet you with a happy birthday.


----------



## Jake

Gurgi said:


> Oooo, I'm not liking the sound of the pathways "eating" everything!  I hope they can fix that for the worldwide release.  I'm not sure why it can't handle a pattern and an item lying on top of it too...weird.



this is the same in every game, why would they fix it for everyone else..?


----------



## Mairmalade

Haha, the birthday hat is hilarious


----------



## WeiMoote

Mz_D said:


> Got the birthday pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274View attachment 2275View attachment 2276View attachment 2277
> Last part reads "Happy Birthday to me! I had a great birthday party!"
> 
> I was invited over to Brittany's house and she had decorated her house for the party. (This isn't what it usually looks like.)
> 
> You get to blow out the candles and they pop the party crackers. Then the characters start dancing around and you can speak to them. Once you walk out you get a victory pose and you're returned to your house.
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the usual letters in the post for your birthday. When you load up Shizue tells you happy birthday as it loads and each character will greet you with a happy birthday.



Each character? Like all your neighbors and such?


----------



## Dustbunnii

Mz_D said:


> Got the birthday pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274View attachment 2275View attachment 2276View attachment 2277
> Last part reads "Happy Birthday to me! I had a great birthday party!"
> 
> I was invited over to Brittany's house and she had decorated her house for the party. (This isn't what it usually looks like.)
> 
> You get to blow out the candles and they pop the party crackers. Then the characters start dancing around and you can speak to them. Once you walk out you get a victory pose and you're returned to your house.
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the usual letters in the post for your birthday. When you load up Shizue tells you happy birthday as it loads and each character will greet you with a happy birthday.




Hehe
That makes me excited for my birthday when I actually have the game :3 that's really adorable


----------



## Mz_D

When I say each character will greet you, I mean that when you talk to the villager for the first time on your birthday they will tell you "happy birthday" as a greeting. The party only seemed to be three people. I got presents from the villagers that have lived in my town the longest. I don't think I've befriended the rest yet to get presents from them.


----------



## amped4jr88

This give me more motivation to actually befriend my animals, oh and also to get villager photos


----------



## Octavia

Mz_D said:


> Got the birthday pictures.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2274View attachment 2275View attachment 2276View attachment 2277
> Last part reads "Happy Birthday to me! I had a great birthday party!"
> 
> I was invited over to Brittany's house and she had decorated her house for the party. (This isn't what it usually looks like.)
> 
> You get to blow out the candles and they pop the party crackers. Then the characters start dancing around and you can speak to them. Once you walk out you get a victory pose and you're returned to your house.
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the usual letters in the post for your birthday. When you load up Shizue tells you happy birthday as it loads and each character will greet you with a happy birthday.




What an adorable addition. I'm guessing the party is hosted by your closest animal friends? Either way, I'm enjoying how New Leaf is even more sociable this time around.


----------



## Mint

My campsite has an igloo!
I'll post pictures a bit later.















It never fails. Someone always has to blink in my photos. :c


----------



## Dustbunnii

Mint said:


> My campsite has an igloo!
> I'll post pictures a bit later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It never fails. Someone always has to blink in my photos. :c



Hahaha
I'm really glad to see that the igloos are back. Are there any sort of activities with the igloos?


----------



## Mint

Dustbunnii said:


> Hahaha
> I'm really glad to see that the igloos are back. Are there any sort of activities with the igloos?



No, they appear to only be a replacement for the tents. :c
The camper did the usual camper stuff and nothing new.


----------



## Pickles

The igloos are ADORABLE!


----------



## SodaDog

HEY!

I found a list of all the new kk songs included in the game on this video. On Aircheck, Live, and even on a music box!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLduRsGwfIg


----------



## Stevey Queen

The igloos look medieval on the inside. And Ricky <3 He is my favorite returning villager.


----------



## Qikz

Mint is this after time travelling? I'm on 6th December and I've still not got full snow


----------



## Pelshko

SodaDog said:


> HEY!
> 
> I found a list of all the new kk songs included in the game on this video. On Aircheck, Live, and even on a music box!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLduRsGwfIg


Is that really all of them? I guess I only need two more new songs then 

I don't know if we knew this already, but when you have lots of weeds in your town, Sleepy will time you to pull all of them. 
I managed to pull them all, except for one. The reward was a delicious pear.

Edit: Err, wrong pic x_x idk how to remove


----------



## micnmindisney

Mint said:


> When it snows there are some snowflakes that look different that will occasionally appear and can be caught with a net. There's a thread about them here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63666-Catching-Snowflakes
> 
> It's unfortunate that the snowflakes appear so early. They take up pocket room and can't be stored. :c



thank you so much you are so helpful.


----------



## Mint

Qikz said:


> Mint is this after time travelling? I'm on 6th December and I've still not got full snow



I went forward a few days to get rid of the snowflakes clogging up my pocket space. You'll have snow on the ground next week (I'm not saying which day, so I won't ruin the surprise.  )


----------



## Valerie

Mint: what pattern was your grass before the snowfall?


----------



## Mint

Valerie said:


> Mint: what pattern was your grass before the snowfall?



I had squares.


----------



## Valerie

Ah, thanks!

So if squares turn to hexagons, I wonder if that means circles turn to stars and triangles to squares... I guess I'll know soon enough, as more towns turn over to wintertime!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Valerie said:


> Ah, thanks!
> 
> So if squares turn to hexagons, I wonder if that means circles turn to stars and triangles to squares... I guess I'll know soon enough, as more towns turn over to wintertime!



http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Grass

This is for the other games obviously but most likely it will be the same in New Leaf.

ALSO, do certain community projects show up during a holiday season? And if so, do they vanish afterwards? And if you put some in your town, do they vanish too?


----------



## Mint

Dexter: SUCCESS!




 Finally.

Igloo at night:





I also accidentally built two of the Mother Snowman (the one you give the snowflakes too), but I can only turn in the snowflakes to the first one I made.


----------



## Dustbunnii

Oooooo I love how the igloos look at night :I 
so perdy


----------



## Mint

Helpful tip: Travelling back in time (because I want to return to the correct day) will destroy all of the snowmen you've made. I went back one day and they all disappeared. 

(Sorry if this isn't new information.)


----------



## JCnator

So, I managed to obtain a silver watering can. I'm wondering if that tool has a extended radius compared to the standard one, like ACCF did. Since the game doesn't seem to include the red turnips, I believe it could be that improvement.

I watered a flower being surrounded by others to see if the radius is actually in effect. I'm yet to see this...


----------



## CherryBlossom

Sorry if this isnt new info, but 



Spoiler






Northern Lights?

Andddd

View attachment 2296

View attachment 2295

inside the resetti centre



Also grass changes for Newleaf 

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbmkwySzma1qfaposo1_500.png (Credit to http://momokocrossing.tumblr.com/)


----------



## Winona

I really never noticed the grass shape change. I mean, I knew that there is round shaped grass, square shaped grass and triangle shaped grass, but I thought that it was just changed in the different versions of the game, like, for example, round shaped grass in City Folk.

But now I hope for round or square. Triangle looks so messy. :/


----------



## CherryBlossom

I never realised the grass changed either 

Also I found out what the town laws do (sorry if not new info again)


Spoiler



*Beautiful Town*

_Villagers can water plants.
the likelihood of villagers planting flowers increases.
Time travelling does not effect the towns environment. _

*Morning Town*

_The villagers of the town change their schedule to fit the town
The town wakes up (villagers and shops) 3 hours earlier_

*Town that Never sleeps*

_The villages of the town change their schedule to fit the town
The town goes to sleep (villagers and shops) 3 hours later_

*Rich town*

_Prices rise, but selling price rises also. 
The prices go up by 20%
The medals obtained in the island increases._


----------



## JCnator

I figured out what is the actual purpose of the silver watering can. I brought this up from another forum I regularly check...



> Okay, I noticed that my four flowers that surround where I watered are wet as well. My silver watering can has the radius, as shown below.
> 
> Z X Z
> X o X
> Z X Z
> 
> "o" is where I watered
> "X" are the affected flowers that surrounds "o"


----------



## Sazie

oh I can't wait~ This game seems very cool, like the new things as well and the using points thing~
:3 there are a few things I'm kinda disappointed about though, still can't choose to be an animal... only human xD
I know most don't mind this probably but it would be so awesome! lol I like where you can be a creature or some kind of animal~ it's what I like most about some games too, not only that but mini games and art related designs you can make~

I'm super happy that you can make more designs for clothing, wear different bottoms like paints or shorts probably~ I heard a bit about that being one of the new updates on this game New Leaf~


----------



## Mint

Bingo with a snowman:








You get one number each day and there's a free space in the middle.
You also get a bingo card that goes into your pocket.

Random Villager pics:


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Is it lame that I'm really excited for bingo? Lol. I hope they have fun games like this in the other seasons, as well.


----------



## Mint

The snowman won't let my other character play Bingo with it. I guess they both need their own snowman. :c


----------



## Chameleonsoup

That log seat is one of the best things I've seen so far. Simple pleasures, huh? It will fit perfectly with how I hope my town will look ^_^


----------



## Octavia

indigoXdaisy said:


> Is it lame that I'm really excited for bingo? Lol. I hope they have fun games like this in the other seasons, as well.


You and me both, I'm a sucker for bingo. 

I can't wait to buy coffee and drink it around town/hoard it all over my house.


----------



## Stevey Queen

That log seat is awesome. And bingo looks fun. Not a fan of bingo in real life but it should be fun with Mr.Snowman.


----------



## Mz_D

I managed to get a real painting from Redd. You have to chose from four artworks and you have to read carefully what the guy says. It's similar to the previous times where if he says something too excitedly it's an obvious fake. I found it a bit hard to tell since my Japanese isn't that great but I guess if you can't read at all it would be impossible. I think I just got lucky to be honest.

Now that I had one item at least in each exhibition I came back into the main hall of the museum and Blathers was awake and thinking. He then asked the Mayor if we could develop the museum more. After that the option for the second floor is now in my Mayor's planning section.

I'm currently building but it's 298,000bells so it might be a while.


----------



## FruitSalad

Has anyone tried to plant bell trees this game?


----------



## Mint

FruitSalad said:


> Has anyone tried to plant bell trees this game?



The only way to get the golden shovel at this point is to time travel. You have to buy 50 fertilizers to get the golden shovel and those can't be bought until Nooks and the Garden store combine. Until I get it, I'm not going to try planting any bells.

This random villager appeared while I was at my "part-time job":




I have seen this villager once, in a dream town and I don't have any campers today. I messed up their coffee really bad too. :s


----------



## Zen

Mint said:


> The only way to get the golden shovel at this point is to time travel. You have to buy 50 fertilizers to get the golden shovel and those can't be bought until Nooks and the Garden store combine. Until I get it, I'm not going to try planting any bells.
> 
> This random villager appeared while I was at my "part-time job":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this villager once, in a dream town and I don't have any campers today. I messed up their coffee really bad too. :s



which one? the koala? I have him in my town xD


----------



## Mairmalade

That's Melba, is it not? I love Melba <3


----------



## Mint

Ah, so Melba is his name! I wouldn't mind having him in my town. 

I'm still not sure why he showed up in the cafe. I didn't see him anywhere else in my town or in the mall.


----------



## aikatears

Mint said:


> Ah, so Melba is his name! I wouldn't mind having him in my town.
> 
> I'm still not sure why he showed up in the cafe. I didn't see him anywhere else in my town or in the mall.


maybe it means animals will visit random towns...that cool


----------



## Stevey Queen

Mint said:


> Ah, so Melba is his name! I wouldn't mind having him in my town.
> 
> I'm still not sure why he showed up in the cafe. I didn't see him anywhere else in my town or in the mall.



Lol Melba is a girl. And maybe she is in one of your friends towns? Just a suggestion. I think it would be more interesting if it were random animals visiting though.


----------



## Mint

Lovemcqueen said:


> Lol Melba is a girl. And maybe she is in one of your friends towns? Just a suggestion. I think it would be more interesting if it were random animals visiting though.


Oops. 
She's not in any of my friend's towns. I've only seen her once in a dream town.


----------



## mattmagician

Mz_D said:


> View attachment 2309
> 
> I managed to get a real painting from Redd. You have to chose from four artworks and you have to read carefully what the guy says. It's similar to the previous times where if he says something too excitedly it's an obvious fake. I found it a bit hard to tell since my Japanese isn't that great but I guess if you can't read at all it would be impossible. I think I just got lucky to be honest.
> 
> Now that I had one item at least in each exhibition I came back into the main hall of the museum and Blathers was awake and thinking. He then asked the Mayor if we could develop the museum more. After that the option for the second floor is now in my Mayor's planning section.
> 
> I'm currently building but it's 298,000bells so it might be a while.


What hat is that?


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Melba! my love, why did you leave me 

I would LOVE to have melba in my town for new leaf, it would make my game amazing, i would'nt mind Biskit and Aurora either!


----------



## Mz_D

mattmagician said:


> What hat is that?



That's the devil hat. It's pretty cool. I'm not sure of the exact name I'll need to check.



Here's a front view of it.


----------



## JCnator

Eh? I thought it's a ladybug helmet... And I was pretty certain it is.

By the way, I just made a Mama Snowman (head bigger than body) and she seems to ask me to create two more snowman types. Can't give snowflakes to her at that moment, though. I already made Papa Snowman (head and body are exact same size).


----------



## mattmagician

That helm is awesome!

Found these on a Blog I follow. 





Spoiler'd for massive cleavage/possible inappropriate.


Spoiler











Kinda hilarious, tbh.

Here's something I hadn't seen yet:
Turtles. 
(I'm not sure if they're an actual fish, or part of just a game though)


----------



## Lyla

That turtle is so cute! Did they have turtles in the original?


----------



## Superpenguin

turtles were not in the original except for Tortimer.

New DLC is coming out tomorrow, looks like it's a Yule Log.


----------



## Mint

More DLC? Awesome. :3
I didn't think there would be anymore this month.

Got mine! It's delivered in a letter the same way the turkey was.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Omg! A turtle! I am so keeping one as a pet :')


----------



## mattmagician

So, neat fact. 
You can use the trash can furniture to throw stuff away. 
Small touches man, small touches.


----------



## Stevey Queen

mattmagician said:


> So, neat fact.
> You can use the trash can furniture to throw stuff away.
> Small touches man, small touches.



Do you get to dig the trash back up? Just in case you change your mind.


----------



## mattmagician

Lovemcqueen said:


> Do you get to dig the trash back up? Just in case you change your mind.



I'm not sure, but I'd imagine. I'd imagine it ties to the recycling bin honestly. (I saw it in Josh Thomas' latest video, haha)


----------



## aikatears

mattmagician said:


> So, neat fact.
> You can use the trash can furniture to throw stuff away.
> Small touches man, small touches.



I thought that was cool, makes it useable instead of just being there.


----------



## Jake

mattmagician said:


> That helm is awesome!
> 
> Found these on a Blog I follow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler'd for massive cleavage/possible inappropriate.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda hilarious, tbh.
> 
> Here's something I hadn't seen yet:
> Turtles.
> (I'm not sure if they're an actual fish, or part of just a game though)



the turtle is a new fish and isn't just minigame exclusive



Superpenguin said:


> turtles were not in the original except for Tortimer.
> 
> New DLC is coming out tomorrow, looks like it's a Yule Log.



Ehh, don't really like it but w/e


----------



## Lucky03

I have a question. It may have been answered already but Im not sure. Okay so when you build something, example being the cafe, when you finish paying it off, do you have to wait one day for the ceremony or can you do it all in one day?


----------



## Mint

Lucky03 said:


> I have a question. It may have been answered already but Im not sure. Okay so when you build something, example being the cafe, when you finish paying it off, do you have to wait one day for the ceremony or can you do it all in one day?



Once you've paid off the project you have to wait until the next day to do the ceremony, because you won't see the completed project until the next day.


----------



## Toeto

A turtle  so sweet.


----------



## Chelyn

I have been searching but couldn't find the answer I was looking for so...

Does anyone know if you can leave a message or something when you visit a dreamtown?
Like on the bulletin board or maybe send them a letter?

It would be nice if you could let people know you've visited their town.
I would love to know if someone visited my town trough the dream mansion.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Chelyn said:


> I have been searching but couldn't find the answer I was looking for so...
> 
> Does anyone know if you can leave a message or something when you visit a dreamtown?
> Like on the bulletin board or maybe send them a letter?
> 
> It would be nice if you could let people know you've visited their town.
> I would love to know if someone visited my town trough the dream mansion.



Idk for sure but most likely not since it's a dream. You can completely destroy someone's town and it won't be affected at all. Because it's a dream.


----------



## X66x66

Has anyone unlocked the store blocked by the dumpster in the mall? If so, what is it?


----------



## Stevey Queen

X66x66 said:


> Has anyone unlocked the store blocked by the dumpster in the mall? If so, what is it?



It's supposedly Katrina's store. Until i see footage though, I'm in denial and hoping it's something else. In my opinion, it's stupid for her to show up town in her tent and then for her to upgrade to a full on store. Especially since her services are usually useless to me.


----------



## Gurgi

Mint said:


> The only way to get the golden shovel at this point is to time travel. You have to buy 50 fertilizers to get the golden shovel and those can't be bought until Nooks and the Garden store combine. Until I get it, I'm not going to try planting any bells.
> 
> This random villager appeared while I was at my "part-time job":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this villager once, in a dream town and I don't have any campers today. I messed up their coffee really bad too. :s



I think it's kind of funny that you have a Kangaroo and a Koala in the cafe at the same time!  It's coincidence, I know, but it's an Australian animal party!


----------



## Petunia

I've been searching for a while now and haven't been able to find out yet, but does anyone know the furniture series this sofa on the left belongs to? It's not the greatest pic but I keep seeing it everywhere and really like it.  

Here it is in another screenshot to the right... it looks like it's been redesigned at R. Parker's to a pink color.


----------



## Mint

It's nice to see a player with furniture from that set. The redesigned sofa looks great. 
Other than that picture you posted, the only time I had seen furniture from that set was in the houses of villagers, and so I can't tell you anything about the set because of that. :c I want the entire set too.

I hope someone else knows more about the set.


----------



## Lyssa

Whoa!! Nice furniture!! I haven't seen that myself yet!! :O Also - sorry if this was answered - any ideas on the stick lights? Are they just a light to hold when you walk around with no actual purpose aside from that? xD Just curious. I have two of them.


----------



## McRibbie

On the Japanese wiki that I'm using, it says it's called Rococo theme. I also discovered from this wiki that you get your coffee shop uniform after doing it 28 times.


----------



## Mint

Lyssa said:


> Whoa!! Nice furniture!! I haven't seen that myself yet!! :O Also - sorry if this was answered - any ideas on the stick lights? Are they just a light to hold when you walk around with no actual purpose aside from that? xD Just curious. I have two of them.


Yeah, they seem to be only for holding. One the 21st, Shizue will give you a special blue light stick.


----------



## Sazie

everything just seems so exciting :3 I love the games too~ gives you more to do,
lots of people must of suggested mini games! That makes me happy knowing that.

Awwww! I can't wait to buy New Leaf! lol


----------



## Jackk

I'm gunna guess that furniture is a Gracie set


----------



## Liquefy

Mint said:


> It's nice to see a player with furniture from that set. The redesigned sofa looks great.
> Other than that picture you posted, the only time I had seen furniture from that set was in the houses of villagers, and so I can't tell you anything about the set because of that. :c I want the entire set too.
> 
> I hope someone else knows more about the set.



It's a Series, not a Set.  I got the Rococo Wardrobe and the Rococo Table from Ohoshisama (a.k.a. Wishy the Star).


----------



## Chelyn

Lovemcqueen said:


> Idk for sure but most likely not since it's a dream. You can completely destroy someone's town and it won't be affected at all. Because it's a dream.



Yeah come to think if it, would be weird if you could leave a message when it's only just a dream.

Still it would be nice to know if and when people visited your town.


----------



## Dustbunnii

I think Mint (or maybe someone else) said a while ago that when her town was visited through a dream by someone else, that person and their town was mentioned by villagers and then she was able to go look them up and her dream mansion and visit their town.
So while you might not be able to leave messages (that could have a bad result anyway if people decide to be mean with it...) you'll at least know who visited your town.
I could be wrong though.


----------



## Mint

Dustbunnii said:


> I think Mint (or maybe someone else) said a while ago that when her town was visited through a dream by someone else, that person and their town was mentioned by villagers and then she was able to go look them up and her dream mansion and visit their town.
> So while you might not be able to leave messages (that could have a bad result anyway if people decide to be mean with it...) you'll at least know who visited your town.
> I could be wrong though.


You're not wrong.


----------



## CherryBlossom

Petunia said:


> View attachment 2313
> 
> I've been searching for a while now and haven't been able to find out yet, but does anyone know the furniture series this sofa on the left belongs to? It's not the greatest pic but I keep seeing it everywhere and really like it.
> 
> Here it is in another screenshot to the right... it looks like it's been redesigned at R. Parker's to a pink color.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2314



Not that anyone cares but I am also a major fan of this furniture series


----------



## Sazie

I heard you could change your furniture design or something like that... is that true? :O


----------



## Petunia

Oh thanks, finally I know it's Rococo now xD. This will be my new favorite. Here's a pic of some more pieces from the series *drool*







This is probably why Beauty and the Beast is one of my favorite Disney movies; the Beast's castle and furniture features the Rococo style from the 1700s. Is the pillar wallpaper from the previous pictures I posted part of this series?











CherryBlossom said:


> Not that anyone cares but I am also a major fan of this furniture series


*high fives*


----------



## Liquefy

Kid Cat asked me for Delicious fruit.  In return for giving him a Delicious Orange, he gave me a Rococo Wall Lamp.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

The Rococo furniture *is* gorgeous. I've seen a wall that is different to the one shown in that pic and more like the Beauty and the Beast pic shown. I'll probably never see it again now to post it!


----------



## ka-ron

Superpenguin said:


> turtles were not in the original except for Tortimer.
> 
> New DLC is coming out tomorrow, looks like it's a Yule Log.



Okay I hope someone has an answer for me..
Didn't received any letter YET, but i never got a letter with the turkey either.
Do I have to something first? 

Oh yes, about the snowman, when you roll snowballs a diffrent size, will you get another "kind" of snowman?


----------



## CherryBlossom

Petunia said:


> Oh thanks, finally I know it's Rococo now xD. This will be my new favorite. Here's a pic of some more pieces from the series *drool*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably why Beauty and the Beast is one of my favorite Disney movies; the Beast's castle and furniture features the Rococo style from the 1700s. Is the pillar wallpaper from the previous pictures I posted part of this series?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *high fives*



yaay *hi fives back*


----------



## SodaDog

like the new fancy series!!


----------



## 18pokemon

ka-ron said:


> Okay I hope someone has an answer for me..
> Didn't received any letter YET, but i never got a letter with the turkey either.
> Do I have to something first?
> 
> Oh yes, about the snowman, when you roll snowballs a diffrent size, will you get another "kind" of snowman?



You don't get a letter silly. You have to go to the post office and ask Pelly for it.


----------



## Superpenguin

18pokemon said:


> You don't get a letter silly. You have to go to the post office and ask Pelly for it.





Mint said:


> Got mine! It's delivered in a letter the same way the turkey was.


*cough*


----------



## Sunny85

I find it's so cool how you can dream to be in other cities!  I think that may be a favourite feature for meh. :3


----------



## Dizzard

Do you think they might have "Auld Lang Syne" playing at New Year's in Europe/American versions of the game?

They had it in the gamecube version and there's a lot of things coming back from the gamecube version. Not only that but they seem to making an effort to include region specific celebrations in the game.

I really hope they do, it doesn't feel like New Years unless Auld Lang Syne is playing in the background.


----------



## Liquefy

ka-ron said:


> Okay I hope someone has an answer for me..
> Didn't received any letter YET, but i never got a letter with the turkey either.
> Do I have to something first?



1) You must have SpotPass enabled/turned "ON" for your 3DS.
2) You must have SpotPass enabled/turned "ON" in-game.
3) You must have your 3DS wireless communication enabled/turned "ON."
4) You must have a hotspot within reach of your 3DS.

For the first, you need to use the systems menu.  Try to mimic the steps on an English-language 3DS.  Do you or a friend have one that you can use as a model?

For the second, the in-game SpotPass "toggle" is available when you load your game.  After you first press the "A" button, you are presented with two options.  The first option is a "Continue," the one you normally press to load the game.  The second option is the SpotPass "toggle."  After you choose this second option (itsu no ma ni tsuushin), you are asked what you want to do.  The responses to this question depend on whether SpotPass is currently "ON" or "OFF."  The first response is always "keep things the same."  The second response is "uketoranakusuru" if SpotPass is currently "ON" (so you shouldn't choose it) and "uketoruyounisuru" if SpotPass is currently "OFF" (so you should choose it).

For the third, the switch is on the right side of your 3DS.

Lastly, you need to take care of the fourth on your own.

Leave your 3DS in Sleep Mode.

Good luck!


----------



## Lydiamilan

Where can you find pictures of the furniture sets online? I just want to look at all the options!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Sazie said:


> I heard you could change your furniture design or something like that... is that true? :O


 
You can put your designs on your furniture. Kaizo, the blue alpaca does this for you.



Question for people with the game. Can you not put patterns in front of buildings/houses because I been seeing this a lot.

Better example:


----------



## JCnator

There are certain spots you can't drop a tile on that. The front of a building almost always suffered from that quirk. It's been there since the days of Animal Crossing: Wild World.


----------



## Mz_D

I personally don't want to put down any tiles. So that's fine by me. I sort of like the natural look.


This is sort of cool. I managed to get Pate to copy my move. I got the timing right and this photo looks awesome! It seems to work best with the spin. I've yet to unlock any more funky moves, so far it's just emotions which no-one has copied.

I talked to Gulliver and I have so far got two items from him. He gave me a quiz and the next day he gave me an item relating to the quiz question.

Eiffel tower, seen in the background. I might take another shot if anyone's interested.
I got asked, what country's language is this, "Comment allez vous?"


The Little Mermaid statue.
I was asked, "What country has a little mermaid statue?"

Good thing is you can buy these items so if you visit on the Street Pass another person's house you will be able to buy their Landmark statues.


----------



## Jake

I have a Q

Ok. so you want the gingerbread themed house so you buy all the parts at Nooks, then a few weeks after you decide you want the mermaid exterior, so you buy them all. Then after a few months you decide you want the gingerbread exterior back again, do you have to buy the whole series again or does it  get put in storage so you can just switch it out?


----------



## Dustbunnii

Jake. said:


> I have a Q
> 
> Ok. so you want the gingerbread themed house so you buy all the parts at Nooks, then a few weeks after you decide you want the mermaid exterior, so you buy them all. Then after a few months you decide you want the gingerbread exterior back again, do you have to buy the whole series again or does it  get put in storage so you can just switch it out?



As an addition to his question:
is there a catalog of some sort for exteriors?


----------



## Prof Gallows

If anyone with the game has access to it yet, could you post a picture of a custom train station if you have one?

pretty interested to see different ones of those.

also, not sure if it was confirmed yet or not, but villager pictures.


----------



## Chelyn

Dustbunnii said:


> I think Mint (or maybe someone else) said a while ago that when her town was visited through a dream by someone else, that person and their town was mentioned by villagers and then she was able to go look them up and her dream mansion and visit their town.
> So while you might not be able to leave messages (that could have a bad result anyway if people decide to be mean with it...) you'll at least know who visited your town.
> I could be wrong though.





Mint said:


> You're not wrong.



Oh that's great! Thanks


----------



## Pelshko

Prof Gallows said:


> also, not sure if it was confirmed yet or not, but villager pictures.


We knew about these from an earlier screenshot. It's still cool to see that many, though! 
I'm SOOO jealous that they have Tangy's villager pic! She's my favorite villager.


----------



## Gurgi

Do we know how to get the villager's pictures this time?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Gurgi said:


> Do we know how to get the villager's pictures this time?



Just by being nice to them, doing what they ask, sending them letters, etc. Also, I think they mail them to you this time. Which I don't like that but whatever.

Anyways, not very big news but look what i found:


They made new froggy chairs. This is my favorite chair :3


----------



## Devon

it always rake soooo long to get those pictures though


----------



## Devon

its funny, the last month i stopped visiting this site because i don't want to get tired of animal crossing. but it seems i cant stay away!


----------



## Pickles

FROGGY chairs!! Oh my GOSH! I love them!! <3 Thank you for posting that!! I wonder, is there a letter "trick" like there was previously? I mean, by adding certain words into a letter, even if they don't make sense to us, will that work to befriend them and get gifts/pictures? Does anyone remember what I'm talking about? It's been so long since I played, I can't even remember which AC that was... 



Lovemcqueen said:


> Just by being nice to them, doing what they ask, sending them letters, etc. Also, I think they mail them to you this time. Which I don't like that but whatever.
> 
> Anyways, not very big news but look what i found:
> View attachment 2327
> They made new froggy chairs. This is my favorite chair :3


----------



## Superpenguin

Lovemcqueen said:


> Just by being nice to them, doing what they ask, sending them letters, etc. Also, I think they mail them to you this time. Which I don't like that but whatever.
> 
> Anyways, not very big news but look what i found:
> View attachment 2327
> They made new froggy chairs. This is my favorite chair :3



are you sure those weren't jsut taken to the blue alpaca to be recolored?


----------



## Zen

Superpenguin said:


> are you sure those weren't jsut taken to the blue alpaca to be recolored?



it is. the green one has been recolored it seems. i'll check, i think i still have one if not, nook order.


----------



## FruitSalad

I know it'll be a while until we know the answer, but I wonder if changing colors effects feng shui or how many points are earned in the HRA, etc.


----------



## Pelshko

Wait, any kind of furniture can be recolored?! I did not know this. 
I gotta try it out.


----------



## Feraligator

Pelshko said:


> Wait, any kind of furniture can be recolored?! I did not know this.
> I gotta try it out.



Stuff like sofas, chairs, tables, beds, and lots of other stuff! Take an item to the blue Alpaca called Kaizo in R-Parkers and see if he accepts it.


----------



## Pelshko

JezDayy said:


> Stuff like sofas, chairs, tables, beds, and lots of other stuff! Take an item to the blue Alpaca called Kaizo in R-Parkers and see if he accepts it.



It worked! 

Before:


After:


----------



## SodaDog

Nice!


----------



## Justin

So, people with the game... Have any of you gotten an Igloo in your town yet? I'm looking for more information like if the villagers in them still have a game for items and stuff.


----------



## Mz_D

As soon as the snow was on the ground my campsite turned into an igloo.


I've just got an inside pic though. The camper will have a big pot of stew in the centre.


----------



## Mint

Justin said:


> So, people with the game... Have any of you gotten an Igloo in your town yet? I'm looking for more information like if the villagers in them still have a game for items and stuff.



Yes, I posted some pictures a few pages back and I have re-posted them below.
The villagers will play games with you for items, but they do that when in the regular tent too.


----------



## Jake

I still can't get over how great the igloo looks at night


here's another style of bridge (i havent seen it so assuming no one else has either)


----------



## JCnator

It is just me, or I did managed to get Anchovy in my town after talking to him a lot and have played a game of "Rocks, Papers, Scissors" from his tent/igloo?

Few days after I saw him in his tent, he is the latest villager to ever move in my town. He even recognized me the last time I went to his tent.


----------



## Jake

added this blog to the first post

http://www.sosostris.com/


----------



## Lyssa

Jake. said:


> I still can't get over how great the igloo looks at night
> 
> 
> here's another style of bridge (i havent seen it so assuming no one else has either)



Oh! I have this bridge as an option in my town - as well as a red brick bridge - but I want more options before I build my third one XD


----------



## Prof Gallows

So far the red brick bridge has been my favorite one that I've seen. Though that modern looking(?) bridge would be good for a town with road patterns placed around.


----------



## BlueBear

Wow, haven't been on here for ages, and it looks like I've missed out on heaps of information! 
Does anybody have a picture of the red brick bridge they wouldn't mind sharing?
The igloo at night looks lush!


----------



## ka-ron

@Liquefy
Thank you so much! Seems that the ingame streetpass option was off!  You've been a great help <3


----------



## Pelshko

BlueBear said:


> Does anybody have a picture of the red brick bridge they wouldn't mind sharing?


I think I've got that in my town. Here's a pic!


----------



## Toeto

Am I the only one who thinks that pattern paths look really ugly?
I'm not doing that in my town.


----------



## Viriel

Toeto said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that pattern paths look really ugly?
> I'm not doing that in my town.



I agree with ya. I don't really think they're ugly, but the grass sound when walking on them is annoying me.


----------



## Petunia

Toeto said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that pattern paths look really ugly?
> I'm not doing that in my town.


I think they can be ugly, too. I wish they'd add a transparent marker to the pattern making. You could cut away areas of your design so they don't look so square-ish on the ground, or round out corners, etc.

I plan on making natural pathways by wearing down the grass and maybe using rows of bushes, trees and flowers to help define it.

Speaking of which, do we have confirmation of whether just running will wear down grass? I can't remember where, but I remember reading that along with fertilizer which may help grow it back, there will also be ways of cutting away grass. Is this true? This would make pathmaking a lot easier.


----------



## Stevey Queen

The fertilizer isn't for the grass. And in my opinion, some pathways are ugly but some actually look good. Like the one in Nintendo Town.


----------



## Lilnoo

Can i ask, how does street pass even work? I heard it is quite useful on the game to get items. 
I just dont know how it works though...


----------



## mattmagician

Lovemcqueen said:


> The fertilizer isn't for the grass. And in my opinion, some pathways are ugly but some actually look good. Like the one in Nintendo Town.



Proof on this?


----------



## Stevey Queen

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63649-Fertilizer-confirmed-for-ACNL/page3

Page 3, Zedamex's post.

And page 5, Jake's post.


----------



## mattmagician

Lovemcqueen said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63649-Fertilizer-confirmed-for-ACNL/page3
> 
> Page 3, Zedamex's post.
> 
> And page 5, Jake's post.



Thanks


----------



## Feraligator

Do you get to write it Diary's like you did in the first game? Looking back at them was always fun to see what you'd wrote.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Lilnoo said:


> Can i ask, how does street pass even work? I heard it is quite useful on the game to get items.
> I just dont know how it works though...



When you streetpass someone with the game, the person's house will appear in the Streetpass Neighborhood beyond the Shopping District. Here you can check out random people's houses. And apparently you can buy the furniture in it. And the person's character will appear too and you can talk to them and they will give you small little items like pinwheels and ice cream cones.

It's better explained in the 45 minute nintendo direct they had in October, I believe.


----------



## Lydiamilan

I don't like makin orchards or unnatural paths. I sort of like the random trees and flower or bush paths.


----------



## aikatears

If i need to make patterns i want to make it as real as it can be....still wish we can make roads.


----------



## Hey Listen!

Toeto said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that pattern paths look really ugly?
> I'm not doing that in my town.



Agreed.  It's not for me.


----------



## mattmagician

Talking to Josh from The Bit Block:

regrowing grass is easier, when it snows / rains you will see it regrow.
also if you plant flowers in dirt and then water them the next day you will notice a difference in grass growth
it seems to die off in areas you dont even walk lol
i have been taking snapshots since last night and i'm going to show it regrowing over the course of a week
but.. it definitely seems to be easier to regrow it and harder to kill it


So, that's cool to hear.


----------



## aikatears

mattmagician said:


> Talking to Josh from The Bit Block:
> 
> regrowing grass is easier, when it snows / rains you will see it regrow.
> also if you plant flowers in dirt and then water them the next day you will notice a difference in grass growth
> it seems to die off in areas you dont even walk lol
> i have been taking snapshots since last night and i'm going to show it regrowing over the course of a week
> but.. it definitely seems to be easier to regrow it and harder to kill it
> 
> 
> So, that's cool to hear.


sweet!


----------



## Stevey Queen

mattmagician said:


> Talking to Josh from The Bit Block:
> 
> regrowing grass is easier, when it snows / rains you will see it regrow.
> also if you plant flowers in dirt and then water them the next day you will notice a difference in grass growth
> it seems to die off in areas you dont even walk lol
> i have been taking snapshots since last night and i'm going to show it regrowing over the course of a week
> but.. it definitely seems to be easier to regrow it and harder to kill it
> 
> 
> So, that's cool to hear.



This. Has made my day


----------



## Pickles

That is *very* nice to hear! Thank you! 



mattmagician said:


> Talking to Josh from The Bit Block:
> 
> regrowing grass is easier, when it snows / rains you will see it regrow.
> also if you plant flowers in dirt and then water them the next day you will notice a difference in grass growth
> it seems to die off in areas you dont even walk lol
> i have been taking snapshots since last night and i'm going to show it regrowing over the course of a week
> but.. it definitely seems to be easier to regrow it and harder to kill it
> 
> 
> So, that's cool to hear.


----------



## Sora

mattmagician said:


> Talking to Josh from The Bit Block:
> 
> regrowing grass is easier, when it snows / rains you will see it regrow.
> also if you plant flowers in dirt and then water them the next day you will notice a difference in grass growth
> it seems to die off in areas you dont even walk lol
> i have been taking snapshots since last night and i'm going to show it regrowing over the course of a week
> but.. it definitely seems to be easier to regrow it and harder to kill it
> 
> 
> So, that's cool to hear.



Hmmm I wounder  if the Beautiful Rule makes it impossible to kill? Also anyone know what the New and Late Rules do?


----------



## mattmagician

I believe you're reffering to the "Early Bird" and "Night Owl" rules? 
Early Bird = Things open earlier, and villagers are active earlier.
Night Owl = Opposite effect.


----------



## Sora

mattmagician said:


> I believe you're reffering to the "Early Bird" and "Night Owl" rules?
> Early Bird = Things open earlier, and villagers are active earlier.
> Night Owl = Opposite effect.


Sorry my translations are a bit wrong lol


----------



## Stevey Queen

Apparently you change the gyroids at Club 444. Thought that was a nice touch.


----------



## RisingSun

Lovemcqueen said:


> View attachment 2336
> 
> Apparently you change the gyroids at Club 444. Thought that was a nice touch.



That's kind of cool...maybe it is a way to store some of the gyroids that you collect?


----------



## Jake

Yay gyroid usage


----------



## Stevey Queen

Hopefully Brewster will still store gyroids for us.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

I'm so happy that grass regrows itself noticeably on it's own. Hearing erosion was back was the worst news for me but it's sounding more and more manageable.


----------



## Gurgi

Lovemcqueen said:


> Hopefully Brewster will still store gyroids for us.



Wait...he what?  Which AC game did Brewster keep your gyroids?  I have a bunch in City Folk in my drawers...I had no idea Brewster might keep them!


----------



## Stevey Queen

He does in city folk if you visit him enough times.


----------



## Dustbunnii

Yaaay for easier grass regrowth D


----------



## Stevey Queen

So does anybody know what you do with the bamboo other then grow it?


----------



## 18pokemon

Lovemcqueen said:


> So does anybody know what you do with the bamboo other then grow it?



From what I understand you just grow it (like a tree or a bush). It just sits there and looks cool.


----------



## FruitSalad

Lovemcqueen said:


> So does anybody know what you do with the bamboo other then grow it?



I think you can dig up the shoots and sell them.


----------



## Jake

Lovemcqueen said:


> So does anybody know what you do with the bamboo other then grow it?



you can harvest them


----------



## chronic

I can't wait to grow a bamboo forest.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tortimer shows up at the coffee shop sometimes.


----------



## BlueBear

Pelshko said:


> I think I've got that in my town. Here's a pic!



Only just seen this, thanks a lot 
Its a pretty bridge, think I'll have a few of them


----------



## CherryBlossom

Sorry if this has already been asked (probably has) but with the smaller town projects like benches and bridges, can you have 2 of the same design in one town?


----------



## Stevey Queen

CherryBlossom said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked (probably has) but with the smaller town projects like benches and bridges, can you have 2 of the same design in one town?



I think so. At the most, I have seen 4 streetlights in a town (and this was just one picture of the town so there could be more). But idk for sure. Somebody who has the game should answer this question lol.


----------



## CherryBlossom

Lovemcqueen said:


> I think so. At the most, I have seen 4 streetlights in a town (and this was just one picture of the town so there could be more). But idk for sure. Somebody who has the game should answer this question lol.



haha thanks, that's alright then, it would be a shame if you couldnt 

Also does anyone know if you can edit PRO designs? or other people's pro designs? 
(e.g if you wanted to change the colours/sleeves etc)


----------



## Mint

Prof Gallows said:


> Tortimer shows up at the coffee shop sometimes.



He also sometimes shows up during your part-time job. 




CherryBlossom said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked (probably has) but with the smaller town projects like benches and bridges, can you have 2 of the same design in one town?



Yes, you can have at least 3. I'm not sure of the exact amount since I only have two of the same bench at the moment, but the bench shows on my list of projects, which means I could build another one.


----------



## Mz_D

I got the second floor to the museum built this week.


Where you can buy the silver shovel and silver net. There's also sometimes some rare wallpaper and carpet.

You can buy a museum style item as well. I've so far seen three different types of display cases.

You can buy a museum room for 10,000 bells and display items, decorate the walls and floors or just dump items. 

I decided to just make a gyroid exhibit.

There are four rooms available.

The best thing about the silver shovel is that the gold rock instead of dropping coins will now drop expensive gems instead!


I'm not sure what the benefits of the silver net is yet other than looking pretty and sparkling.


----------



## Mint

If you get a petition from a villager, complete it that same day. I've had one for a few days, when I went to another town to have it signed, none of the villagers would sign it.


----------



## JCnator

I wonder what to do if a petition expires... Is there a way to rid it ourselves, or we have to talk to that villager to give the thing back?


----------



## Mint

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I wonder what to do if a petition expires... Is there a way to rid it ourselves, or we have to talk to that villager to give the thing back?



I was able to sell the petition to RParkers.


----------



## Jake

Don't know if people know this, but you know the dump bin in the town hall in CF/WW and how it isn't in this game?

Well if you place a trash can in your house in this game and interact with it it'll serve the same purpose as the dumpster


----------



## Superpenguin

Jake. said:


> Don't know if people know this, but you know the dump bin in the town hall in CF/WW and how it isn't in this game?
> 
> Well if you place a trash can in your house in this game and interact with it it'll serve the same purpose as the dumpster



We discussed this a few pages back, but thanks all the same.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I just wanna throw this out there, but since you can buy K.K. songs at Nook's now, I guess those industry fat cats got to put a price on his music after all.


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> We discussed this a few pages back, but thanks all the same.



Oh.
must have skipped past that, I read every single post made every time I log on, so I guess some goes by me.

But none the less - I like that trash cans have a use now


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Lovemcqueen said:


> I just wanna throw this out there, but since you can buy K.K. songs at Nook's now, I guess those industry fat cats got to put a price on his music after all.



Lol, and he's no longer modestly playing in front of a train station or in a small cafe. He's got his own club now. What a sell out.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jake. said:


> Oh.
> must have skipped past that, I read every single post made every time I log on, so I guess some goes by me.
> 
> But none the less - I like that trash cans have a use now



Me too 



indigoXdaisy said:


> Lol, and he's no longer modestly playing in front of a train station or in a small cafe. He's got his own club now. What a sell out.



The celebrity life caught up to him. lol


----------



## Mz_D

One good thing about KK's selling out is that you get the album covers.


Olivia finally becomes a model!


----------



## mattmagician

indigoXdaisy said:


> Lol, and he's no longer modestly playing in front of a train station or in a small cafe. He's got his own club now. What a sell out.



I wouldn't be too surprised if he mentions something about doing this so his music reaches more hearts. How it's not about the money as much as it is the fun. Or something.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

mattmagician said:


> I wouldn't be too surprised if he mentions something about doing this so his music reaches more hearts. How it's not about the money as much as it is the fun. Or something.



It sounds like you are the AC:NL dialogue writer! 
But in all seriousness, that is probably what he is going to say, i wouldn't like K.K. to turn into an arrogant celebrity, he has a good pixelated heart, that shouldn't be changed


----------



## Jake

community project i haven't seen before


----------



## BlueBear

Jake. said:


> community project i haven't seen before



Totem pole?! Omg wow! I want one of them in my town


----------



## Pelshko

Does anybody know if having your town as "Beautiful Village" means you don't need to water flowers? I think I've seen posts suggesting it does, but I'm not 100% sure. I ask this because I once time traveled a whole year by accident, and none of my flowers died.


----------



## Dustbunnii

Pelshko said:


> Does anybody know if having your town as "Beautiful Village" means you don't need to water flowers? I think I've seen posts suggesting it does, but I'm not 100% sure. I ask this because I once time traveled a whole year by accident, and none of my flowers died.



I think I've seen in the past that you don't have to worry about the flowers on the days that you don't get on; they won't die from time traveling or from a long period of not playing. I believe they can still die if you get on every day and don't water them when they're wilting though. I could be wrong about that, but I'm pretty sure I'm at least close to being right about it.


----------



## Feraligator

Pelshko said:


> Does anybody know if having your town as "Beautiful Village" means you don't need to water flowers? I think I've seen posts suggesting it does, but I'm not 100% sure. I ask this because I once time traveled a whole year by accident, and none of my flowers died.



A whole year?! Those flowers must have special powers in the Beautiful Village status.


----------



## Viriel

Pelshko said:


> Does anybody know if having your town as "Beautiful Village" means you don't need to water flowers? I think I've seen posts suggesting it does, but I'm not 100% sure. I ask this because I once time traveled a whole year by accident, and none of my flowers died.



I think that flowers will survive much longer without water than in a "normal" town, but you still have to water them sometimes.
Also in a Beautiful village, your inhabitants will water the flowers too.


----------



## Mint

Villagers water flowers whether you have a Beautiful town or not.

It could be that they water them more often in a Beautiful town.


----------



## Viriel

Mint said:


> Villagers water flowers whether you have a Beautiful town or not.
> 
> It could be that they water them more often in a Beautiful town.


Damn, my brain's such a troll at the moment


----------



## Pelshko

Dustbunnii said:


> I think I've seen in the past that you don't have to worry about the flowers on the days that you don't get on; they won't die from time traveling or from a long period of not playing. I believe they can still die if you get on every day and don't water them when they're wilting though. I could be wrong about that, but I'm pretty sure I'm at least close to being right about it.


Oh, that makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## Sora

the only thing the 'Beautiful' town rule does is: villagers will randomly place flowers, weeds and garbage are rarer, and cocaroaches are very unlikely to appear


----------



## mattmagician

SO, this is a thing. 


You can buy it here but shipping is a bit much. 

Interested to see the inside. Might get a copy if I can determine things inside it. Would really help with what I'm working on, haha.


----------



## Sora

mattmagician said:


> SO, this is a thing.
> View attachment 2348
> You can buy it here but shipping is a bit much.
> 
> Interested to see the inside. Might get a copy if I can determine things inside it. Would really help with what I'm working on, haha.



YES! I am so happy they are making a guide! Now I can know how to conquere every event!


----------



## Mint

You can get more than one number for your bingo card each day, if you go to another town that has a bingo snowman.

Unfortunately the snowman in the other town had chosen a number I already had scratched off on my card.


----------



## Sora

Wait do you keep a single bingo card for however many days until you complete it?


----------



## Mint

Sora said:


> Wait do you keep a single bingo card for however many days until you complete it?



It looks like it. I didn't have a bingo snowman for a few days, but the card was still good once I had rebuilt one.
I still don't know if I only need a line or the full card.


----------



## Sora

Cross your fingers for just a line lol


----------



## Stevey Queen

mattmagician said:


> SO, this is a thing.
> View attachment 2348
> You can buy it here but shipping is a bit much.
> 
> Interested to see the inside. Might get a copy if I can determine things inside it. Would really help with what I'm working on, haha.



Is that the guide book? It's huge! I hope they make an english one on the day it comes out.



Mint said:


> You can get more than one number for your bingo card each day, if you go to another town that has a bingo snowman.
> 
> Unfortunately the snowman in the other town had chosen a number I already had scratched off on my card.



You probably don't know this yet but what do you win by playing Bingo?


Are people making this from scratch or you can upload pictures somehow and make it a design?


----------



## Mint

Lovemcqueen said:


> You probably don't know this yet but what do you win by playing Bingo?
> 
> View attachment 2349
> Are people making this from scratch or you can upload pictures somehow and make it a design?


Bingo- I have no idea. :c

They could be making it from scratch or they could be using some program that shows them how to draw it.


----------



## Sora

Hmm the guide seems to come with an 80 page booklet where you can check off bugs, fish, collectables, and artwork. 80 PAGES!


----------



## Superpenguin

Mz_D said:


> One good thing about KK's selling out is that you get the album covers.
> 
> View attachment 2346
> Olivia finally becomes a model!


Isn't that cat Monique?


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> Isn't that cat Monique?



http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Villagers
It's Olivia. 


I got another item from Brewster for working at the Cafe; the espresso machine (the one closest to me).





And there's this:








I've been going through my other furniture, but I have yet to find anything else that Kaizo will add gems too.

Just found another item! I will post a picture when it is done.


----------



## CHR:)S

Can someone tell me what the link to the list of Animal Crossing NL animals are? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## Stevey Queen

cRz said:


> Can someone tell me what the link to the list of Animal Crossing NL animals are? I can't seem to find it anywhere.



http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Villagers

It was in Mint's post right above yours.

Edit: And below mine lol


----------



## Mint

cRz said:


> Can someone tell me what the link to the list of Animal Crossing NL animals are? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


Some of them are on this page: http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Villagers


My other character has a bunch of furniture from this series (modern series). I will gem-ify it all. 









It's so bright! -shields eyes-

I forgot to mention that you only need one gem to make gem-encrusted furniture and not three gems, which is how many gold gems are needed to make gold furniture.


----------



## Pickles

I am loving the furniture customization!! So many possibilities


----------



## Sora

Sorry if this was already posted but can someone tell me how the whole customization system works?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Sora said:


> Sorry if this was already posted but can someone tell me how the whole customization system works?


 Do you mean the furniture customization? You take a piece of furniture to the blue alpaca, Kaizo, and you can recolor it, put one of your designs on it, and i guess you can also gem-ify it too  which btw looks pretty.


----------



## Sora

I meant that yeah. Does it cost money or materials to just put a design or to change the colors?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Sora said:


> I meant that yeah. Does it cost money or materials to just put a design or to change the colors?



Probably. Mint will know the answer to that.


----------



## Sora

Lovemcqueen said:


> Probably. Mint will know the answer to that.



Wow thanks for the extensive help


----------



## Petunia

So, do we know how gem-ifying furniture affects HRA scores/feng shui?

Though I'm pretty sure I'll finally be ignoring the HRA in NL. I always feel so pressured to make stuff match all the time, especially when villagers would come over and grade your decorating.


----------



## CherryBlossom

http://cdn.nintendo3dsblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Animal-Crossing-New-Leaf-Screenshot-19.jpg

Does anyone know what furniture set this is? Is it Scandinavian or something? And has it been customised?


----------



## mikesjay

That guide book someone posted a few pages back, maybe post some scans of the available fish, diving creatures and bugs, as well as other stuff?


----------



## Zen

CherryBlossom said:


> http://cdn.nintendo3dsblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Animal-Crossing-New-Leaf-Screenshot-19.jpg
> 
> Does anyone know what furniture set this is? Is it Scandinavian or something? And has it been customised?



Scandinavian Set. Uncustomized.


----------



## Liquefy

mikesjay said:


> That guide book someone posted a few pages back, maybe post some scans of the available fish, diving creatures and bugs, as well as other stuff?



That would be illegal.  That would be a violation of copyright.


----------



## froggy27

CherryBlossom said:


> http://cdn.nintendo3dsblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Animal-Crossing-New-Leaf-Screenshot-19.jpg
> 
> Does anyone know what furniture set this is? Is it Scandinavian or something? And has it been customised?



Wow I love this! I'm definitely going to collect this set, and i love the wallpaper too!  <3


----------



## Gurgi

OMG, that totem pole is an expensive project!!

And that guide book is SO huge!  Man, so much more than previous games.  I sure hope they have the guide available soon after launch here.  I've always used them as checklists.

And "gem-ifying" furniture is really neat, I didn't know you could do that.  I've always hated the modern series, but adding gems to it made it pretty.  With the sheer amount of customization, it seems that it's almost endless what you can do to decorate your house.  So many variations!


----------



## Mint

Sora said:


> I meant that yeah. Does it cost money or materials to just put a design or to change the colors?



It costs money + the materials, usually around 100-200 bells.

It may have been around 10,000 bells for the gold furniture and it was 3000 bells to gem-ify the piggy bank, but adding gems to the modern series didn't cost that much.


----------



## Gurgi

I have a question.  Maybe it's been answered before, but I haven't seen it.  

Anyway, if you build a community project, but later want to move it to another spot in town, can you?  Like moving a bench from one end of town to the other?

Also, can you replace one project with another one in the same spot, or do you have to "demolish" one before placing another in it's place?


----------



## Mint

Gurgi said:


> I have a question.  Maybe it's been answered before, but I haven't seen it.
> 
> Anyway, if you build a community project, but later want to move it to another spot in town, can you?  Like moving a bench from one end of town to the other?
> 
> Also, can you replace one project with another one in the same spot, or do you have to "demolish" one before placing another in it's place?


There doesn't seem to be a option to move projects, only to destroy them.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Gurgi said:


> I have a question.  Maybe it's been answered before, but I haven't seen it.
> 
> Anyway, if you build a community project, but later want to move it to another spot in town, can you?  Like moving a bench from one end of town to the other?
> 
> Also, can you replace one project with another one in the same spot, or do you have to "demolish" one before placing another in it's place?



You can't move a completed community project. You'd have to delete it and then rebuild it somewhere else, still having to pay the set amount. And you have to demolish one project before replacing it with another.


----------



## Sora

Mint said:


> There doesn't seem to be a option to move projects, only to destroy them.



Resetti does like breaking things, my head especially.


----------



## Jake

Petunia said:


> So, do we know how gem-ifying furniture affects HRA scores/feng shui?
> 
> Though I'm pretty sure I'll finally be ignoring the HRA in NL. I always feel so pressured to make stuff match all the time, especially when villagers would come over and grade your decorating.


yeah i agree. thought i'll only pay attention to the HRA until i get all rewards (they have some pretty neat rewards in this game) then i'll do what I want



CherryBlossom said:


> http://cdn.nintendo3dsblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Animal-Crossing-New-Leaf-Screenshot-19.jpg
> 
> Does anyone know what furniture set this is? Is it Scandinavian or something? And has it been customised?


new set uncustomized



mikesjay said:


> That guide book someone posted a few pages back, maybe post some scans of the available fish, diving creatures and bugs, as well as other stuff?


we already know what fish, bugs and diving things are in the game. 



Gurgi said:


> I have a question.  Maybe it's been answered before, but I haven't seen it.
> 
> Anyway, if you build a community project, but later want to move it to another spot in town, can you?  Like moving a bench from one end of town to the other?
> 
> Also, can you replace one project with another one in the same spot, or do you have to "demolish" one before placing another in it's place?





Mint said:


> There doesn't seem to be a option to move projects, only to destroy them.



Adding to this, I think I read/heard somewhere it costs a few thousand (maybe 5,000? possibly less) to remove community projects


----------



## Sora

Jake you are good at finding the japanese wikis. Do you know of one with a list of the HRA awards?


----------



## Jake

Sora said:


> Jake you are good at finding the japanese wikis. Do you know of one with a list of the HRA awards?



Actually Saratoga just posted 5 of them a while ago and I just bookmarked the post and check it every now and then;

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...y-info-sites&p=1271542&viewfull=1#post1271542

I would search for you but I'm heading out soon so either you can do it now or if I remember i'll do it when i get back 

I do know that you get a flag banner thing and a trpohy


----------



## Sora

Jake. said:


> Actually Saratoga just posted 5 of them a while ago and I just bookmarked the post and check it every now and then;
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...y-info-sites&p=1271542&viewfull=1#post1271542
> 
> I would search for you but I'm heading out soon so either you can do it now or if I remember i'll do it when i get back
> 
> I do know that you get a flag banner thing and a trpohy



K thanks for the help


----------



## Jake

adding this blog to the first post
http://pub.ne.jp/privespa_blog/


----------



## Sora

awesome I checked em' all out but couldn't find it. It must still be too early. Do you know what a "pea shop" is? They classify ACNL's Gracie Grace as one. Is it the 3rd floor shop name?


----------



## Sora

I just came up with another question. Can you recieve a wifi gift multiple times if you have 2 or more characters in your game?


----------



## Jake

Sora said:


> awesome I checked em' all out but couldn't find it. It must still be too early. Do you know what a "pea shop" is? They classify ACNL's Gracie Grace as one. Is it the 3rd floor shop name?


pea shop is nook jr's shop



Sora said:


> I just came up with another question. Can you recieve a wifi gift multiple times if you have 2 or more characters in your game?


tmk yes


----------



## CherryBlossom

Zen said:


> Scandinavian Set. Uncustomized.



Thank you! I know what i'll be collecting


----------



## Gurgi

Thanks for the answers, guys!  So, basically, you'd better be certain of where you REALLY want your community projects, because it will cost you to change your mind later...


----------



## Mairmalade

Jake. said:


> adding this blog to the first post
> http://pub.ne.jp/privespa_blog/



So nice to start seeing regularly updated Animal Crossing blogs once again. I really like his brick path pattern. I'll probably steal a similar brick path pattern and recolor it to have a brown color scheme as opposed to red. I think that would look awesome~


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I'm not sure I've seen anyone ask, but are all these shops they've added like City Folk where you have to travel to get to them, or are they just in your town? I've seen so many pictures but I just can't tell.


----------



## Stevey Queen

ShinyYoshi said:


> I'm not sure I've seen anyone ask, but are all these shops they've added like City Folk where you have to travel to get to them, or are they just in your town? I've seen so many pictures but I just can't tell.



This is kinda worded weird or I just don't understand, but all the shops are in the Shopping District which is past the railroad tracks. It is faster to get to then in City Folk where you had to take the bus to the city. The only shops in town are R. Parkers and the Roost, which is a community project.

I hope I answered your question


----------



## Sora

ShinyYoshi said:


> I'm not sure I've seen anyone ask, but are all these shops they've added like City Folk where you have to travel to get to them, or are they just in your town? I've seen so many pictures but I just can't tell.



Also to add... they are basically in your town but in a reserved space that requires a very quick loading screen to get to (its like going into someones house). They are located, as said, on the railroad tracks. A new feature is that now friends can come with you.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Sora said:


> Also to add... they are basically in your town but in a reserved space that requires a very quick loading screen to get to (its like going into someones house). They are located, as said, *on the railroad tracks*. A new feature is that now friends can come with you.



My, wouldn't that be a sight. Lol

Also, I don't believe anyone has posted this video here, yet:






The first couple of minutes show what happens when it's your birthday. Pretty cool.


----------



## 18pokemon

http://club.nintendo.jp/present/P153/index.html

Hey guys did you see this? pretty nifty but almost seams pointless. just My option tho.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Sora said:


> Also to add... they are basically in your town but in a reserved space that requires a very quick loading screen to get to (its like going into someones house). They are located, as said, on the railroad tracks. A new feature is that now friends can come with you.



Alright, I understand. Thanks  Lovemcqueen, you helped, too.


----------



## Sora

18pokemon said:


> http://club.nintendo.jp/present/P153/index.html
> 
> Hey guys did you see this? pretty nifty but almost seams pointless. just My option tho.



Oh wow I really want that.  Too bad it'll never be released in US!


----------



## Sora

indigoXdaisy said:


> My, wouldn't that be a sight. Lol



What does that mean? -_-


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Sora said:


> What does that mean? -_-



You wrote that the shops were located _on_ the railroad tracks, rather than behind them. It means that that would be a strange sight to see... It was only a joke.


----------



## Sora

indigoXdaisy said:


> You wrote that the shops were located _on_ the railroad tracks, rather than behind them. It means that that would be a strange sight to see... It was only a joke.



K... for now, I'm watching you.


----------



## Stevey Queen

A geyser :3


----------



## Jake

Lovemcqueen said:


> A geyser :3
> View attachment 2369



geyser is old news but cool


----------



## Mint

Bingo gives out ski furniture.






More gem furniture. The bed has a silver gem encrusted on it. 
It also looks like it is possible to add gold gems to furniture, but I'm saving my gold gems to make more solid gold furniture.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Mint said:


> Bingo gives out ski furniture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More gem furniture. The bed has a silver gem encrusted on it.
> It also looks like it is possible to add gold gems to furniture, but I'm saving my gold gems to make more solid gold furniture.



That ski lift chair is awesome!

This has probably been asked before but how do you make this snow woman? If you roll two snowballs together doesn't that just make a snowman? How would you add the third snowball?


----------



## Mint

Lovemcqueen said:


> That ski lift chair is awesome!
> 
> This has probably been asked before but how do you make this snow woman? If you roll two snowballs together doesn't that just make a snowman? How would you add the third snowball?
> View attachment 2371



The third snowball pops out on its own. Only two snowballs are needed to make her.


I found a time traveller. 
Carnations are back:





We've already seen these, but here's a clear shot of the tulip shaped bush.




It kind of looks like a giant piece of foam to me. :x I doubt I'll build one of these.

This makes me want to get apples as a native fruit in my NA copy of NL.


----------



## I'm in love

cool. My fav so far is the Snow-woman one. When Animal Crossing new leaf comes out i'm so gunna be the first one to get it then i'm gunna make a  snow woman. I have a question though on Animal Crossing New Leaf is there Wi-Fi connection in other words Can you go to other players towns? I searched on the internet but, it said nothing about it.


----------



## Mint

I'm in love said:


> cool. My fav so far is the Snow-woman one. When Animal Crossing new leaf comes out i'm so gunna be the first one to get it then i'm gunna make a  snow woman. I have a question though on Animal Crossing New Leaf is there Wi-Fi connection in other words Can you go to other players towns? I searched on the internet but, it said nothing about it.



Yes, you can go to other player's towns.


----------



## Hey Listen!

Summer looks amazing in this game ^.^


----------



## Zen

18pokemon said:


> http://club.nintendo.jp/present/P153/index.html
> 
> Hey guys did you see this? pretty nifty but almost seams pointless. just My option tho.



I have points, too. But I actually already have one from a magazine xD


----------



## Mairmalade

Hey said:


> Summer looks amazing in this game ^.^



Yeah, the rich green color looks excellent. Especially with those delicious looking apples~


----------



## Jake

The gem furniture looks really ****ty to me


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> The gem furniture looks really ****ty to me



Get your eyes checked.

:O


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Get your eyes checked.
> 
> :O



/opinion

"When you water with it you actually turn in a circle in front of you watering probably up to 9 squares. I say probably because I didn’t test that. I tried to get a good shot showing dripping flowers, but I semi-failed at that."

http://www.sosostris.com/2012/12/19/animal-crossing-new-leaf-day-42/

interesting...



ok to get Katrina in the mall apparently you need to visit her 20 times, then you'll open up a community project which costs 340,000 Bells and her fortune telling house will go to the trash can area in the mall



To change how the train station looks, you need to use the train station 100 times (ie; go on the train 100 times to villages) - idk if allowing people to come visit you counts, I'd assume so.

Then after you hit 100, speak to Porter, and he will open up community projects where you can customize the train station, you can have the default, japanese style, fairy tale, or modern styled train stations - they cost the same as the town hall, 480,000 bells


----------



## Tammyface

Jake. said:


> The gem furniture looks really ****ty to me



Wait I actually agree! I thought I was the only one haha. I mean I understand if people like it but I don't think I'll use it in my house at all


----------



## Jake

Tammyface said:


> Wait I actually agree! I thought I was the only one haha. I mean I understand if people like it but I don't think I'll use it in my house at all



Yeah I don't think i'll be using it either, may change my mind though


anyway, in case you haven't seen, made a thread of all community projects - http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63838-Community-Projects

linking to first page;

further more i made a post elsewhere on HRA rewards, so imma post it here, too;

10,000 points: HRA T-Shirt
20,000 points: Academy Flag
30,000 points: HRA Jacket
50,000 points: Silver Trophy
70,000 points: Gold Trophy
90,000 points: Big Silver Trophy
100,000 points: Big Gold Trophy

Then after this point you get access to golden exterior house items;
300,000 points: Golden Roof
500,000 points: Golden wall
700,000 points: Golden door
900,000 points: Golden fence
1,000,000 points: Golden post

Pretty sure this is the fully upgraded golden house
Actually no, I think this is it: http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/supizon/imgs/f/c/fc1cba41-s.jpg
also here is an image of the trump series (new gracie grace series)
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/supizon/imgs/d/f/df00f723-s.jpg


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Jake. said:


> The gem furniture looks really ****ty to me


I didn't like any either, until I saw the modern bed with silver in Mint's post. I like that.


----------



## Sora

Now i'm going to waste all my time on getting points from the HRA Jake lol! I really want a big gold trophy along with a gold house!


----------



## Jake

yeah the gold house looks really cool


----------



## Pelshko

Jake. said:


> yeah the gold house looks really cool


Woah, a black pitfall?!  I wonder what's different about it.


----------



## RisingSun

From what I saw on another forum...the "X" hole is smaller and less noticeable...idk what else is different.


----------



## Jake

Ya there's an image of it somewhere but i'm tired but i'll find it anyway


----------



## Mint

I need that gold exterior. 
I don't like gem furniture either. xD The only thing I've liked so far is my gem-ified piggy bank.


----------



## Gurgi

After seeing the "ice palace" series you get from Snowmom, I think I might gem-ify that to make it look even more crystalized.


----------



## Mint

Gurgi said:


> After seeing the "ice palace" series you get from Snowmom, I think I might gem-ify that to make it look even more crystalized.


Not all furniture can be gem-ified. :c I tried one of the pieces from the Ice series and it didn't work.
Kaizo is so picky. Dx


----------



## Gurgi

Mint said:


> Not all furniture can be gem-ified. :c I tried one of the pieces from the Ice series and it didn't work.
> Kaizo is so picky. Dx



D'oh!  Oh well, it's still such a pretty series, I want it all.


----------



## WeiMoote

Gurgi said:


> D'oh!  Oh well, it's still such a pretty series, I want it all.



From what we know, Kaizo won't touch any special furniture, like the Jingle furniture. He also won't touch some furniture.

I tried to get Zed to make a Phone Booth blue, and Kaizo said no. (So much for having a life-sized TARDIS model...)


----------



## Stevey Queen

WeiMoote said:


> From what we know, Kaizo won't touch any special furniture, like the Jingle furniture. He also won't touch some furniture.
> 
> I tried to get Zed to make a Phone Booth blue, and Kaizo said no. (So much for having a life-sized TARDIS model...)



That's lame. I want a TARDIS D:


----------



## Octavia

Sorry if this is old news, but it looks like we've got the Egg Series and the Untidy Series. 



Spoiler


----------



## Jake

Octavia said:


> Sorry if this is old news, but it looks like we've got the Egg Series and the Untidy Series.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2381



already knew of the egg series, knew of the untidy series but had never seen a picture. thanks


----------



## Stevey Queen

I hate eggs and why would anybody wanna have untidy furniture? lol


----------



## mikesjay

Where did you find that Octavia? And the untidy series looks cool haha!


----------



## Octavia

mikesjay said:


> Where did you find that Octavia? And the untidy series looks cool haha!



Random Google search, ended up finding a few pages from the guide. Here's the full picture with a couple others:
http://puu.sh/1Dro3
http://puu.sh/1Drna
http://puu.sh/1Drp9

It's pretty nice how the guide mentions what the villager likes and dislikes. It even tells you what they're wearing.


----------



## aikatears

Note to self...get guide book when game comes out in us.


----------



## Villager Fan

Octavia said:


> Random Google search, ended up finding a few pages from the guide. Here's the full picture with a couple others:
> http://puu.sh/1Dro3
> http://puu.sh/1Drna
> http://puu.sh/1Drp9
> 
> It's pretty nice how the guide mentions what the villager likes and dislikes. It even tells you what they're wearing.



What did you type into Google to find those?

I wonder if the guidebook will tell us how many villagers can live in your town. I am eager to know if 12 is max or not. That pretty much have everything in there is seems, so I am sure it's mentioned somewhere in the guidebook.


----------



## Villager Fan

Sorry, double post. :<


----------



## Jake

Villager Fan said:


> What did you type into Google to find those?
> 
> I wonder if the guidebook will tell us how many villagers can live in your town. I am eager to know if 12 is max or not. That pretty much have everything in there is seems, so I am sure it's mentioned somewhere in the guidebook.



I'm almost certain 12 is the maximum


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> I'm almost certain 12 is the maximum



Guidebook confirms that 10 people is max not counting anyone in the campsite.


----------



## Jake

Zen said:


> Guidebook confirms that 10 people is max not counting anyone in the campsite.



oh really. Cool. I'm happy with 10


----------



## mikesjay

Cool. I was also wondering the same question Villager Fan, what to type to find those scans?


----------



## Feraligator

It's awesome. Just awesome. You know how it is the shortest day (Winter Solstice) right?

Well, 9:00 AM and it's still dark in the game. I think this is a nice touch.

I guess, with the longest day (Summer Solstice), it will work the same way.


----------



## RisingSun

JezDayy said:


> It's awesome. Just awesome. You know how it is the shortest day (Winter Solstice) right?
> View attachment 2396
> Well, 9:00 AM and it's still dark in the game. I think this is a nice touch.
> 
> I guess, with the longest day (Summer Solstice), it will work the same way.



That would be cool...I hope we all have the game by then


----------



## Tammyface

JezDayy said:


> It's awesome. Just awesome. You know how it is the shortest day (Winter Solstice) right?
> View attachment 2396
> Well, 9:00 AM and it's still dark in the game. I think this is a nice touch.
> 
> I guess, with the longest day (Summer Solstice), it will work the same way.


damnn!! The attention to detail in this game is so awesome! But wait.. where I live it's always light by 9:00 am, so this will be a bit weird for me, haha x)


----------



## Feraligator

Tammyface said:


> damnn!! The attention to detail in this game is so awesome! But wait.. where I live it's always light by 9:00 am, so this will be a bit weird for me, haha x)



Really? It got light at 11:00 AM only and dark again at 2:00 PM over here in the UK.


----------



## froggy27

JezDayy said:


> It's awesome. Just awesome. You know how it is the shortest day (Winter Solstice) right?
> View attachment 2396
> Well, 9:00 AM and it's still dark in the game. I think this is a nice touch.
> 
> I guess, with the longest day (Summer Solstice), it will work the same way.



Lol, It's almost as bad as that here! (Well, not quite but...) 
And that house scares me -_- it reminds me of a school, or a prison. Mind you they are pretty similar things xD
It's amazing just how much detail is in this game! It seems they thought of almost everything


----------



## Octavia

Villager Fan said:


> What did you type into Google to find those?



Sorry, I don't remember what I typed in to get those.  I searched for the guide (とびだせ どうぶつの森 ザ・コンプリートガイド ) today and ended up with a bunch of goodies, enjoy:

http://i.imgur.com/1KDf4.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ykEig.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/AqgRU.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Y0Isy.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Apd1e.jpg
http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org3755064.jpg
http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org3754521.jpg
http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org3755784.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ocucG.jpg


Better picture of the untidy/egg/stripe furniture: http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/c/3/c37bcd3b.jpg
Simple furniture: http://i.imgur.com/Jeez4.jpg
Snowman furniture: http://i.imgur.com/gmfGu.jpg
Community projects: http://i.imgur.com/mMYtB.jpg

Edit: More pictures


Spoiler



http://game.ferretroom.info/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/20121221101343_474_1.jpg
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/b/2/b2d3164f.jpg
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/d/0/d05582b1.jpg
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/5/e/5e4080e5.jpg
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/4/1/41eb4d49.jpg
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/3/5/35b04481.jpg
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/a/3/a34334af.jpg
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/b/3/b3d959c8.jpg
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/a/7/a7933967.jpg
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/9/8/98ea4dc2.jpg
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/6/e/6ed7a0fc.jpg
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/a/3/a34334af.jpg

http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/1/f/1f1cb56d.jpg
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/7/0/702cd0c7.jpg
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/f/8/f8471406.jpg
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/6/4/640d5c3c.jpg
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/6/6/667703a6.jpg
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/5/2/528c2444.jpg
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/9/a/9a39fbe8.jpg
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/0/5/05553c9c.jpg


Snowman info: http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/8/9/89ca4d98.jpg
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/b/b/bb3c229f.jpg
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/4/e/4e72d26a.jpg




Let me know if the links die, I'll upload the pictures.


----------



## Superpenguin

Octavia said:


> http://i.imgur.com/ykEig.jpg


It looks like it shows you how to identify the real from the fake.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> Not all furniture can be gem-ified. :c I tried one of the pieces from the Ice series and it didn't work.
> Kaizo is so picky. Dx



In one of those pictures it shows a toilet but only being able to be gemified by a gold gem or a black gem, so maybe a lot more items CAN be gemified just with specific gems?


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> In one of those pictures it shows a toilet but only being able to be gemified by a gold gem or a black gem, so maybe a lot more items CAN be gemified just with specific gems?



That's a silver gem.
That's good to know.  Once I rebuild, I can try this out some more.


----------



## Pickles

Oooo, now THAT would be awesome! I really hope we get a similar guide in the US! I love guides  



Superpenguin said:


> It looks like it shows you how to identify the real from the fake.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

I found this on google http://kj8-0922.img.jugem.jp/20121221_12326.jpg
it looks like a 3 person photo hole (sorry if its old news).


----------



## mattmagician

I can not WAIT til scans of the guide are up instead of just pictures. WIll make things much easier.


----------



## Liquefy

mattmagician said:


> I can not WAIT til scans of the guide are up instead of just pictures. WIll make things much easier.



That's illegal and copyright infringement.


----------



## Viriel

Hey guys, could someone tell me about how many houses slots are avalaible for the StreetPass Model Housing Village ?
Even just a picture would be great


----------



## Liquefy

Viriel said:


> Hey guys, could someone tell me about how many houses slots are avalaible for the StreetPass Model Housing Village ?
> Even just a picture would be great



There is room for 48 houses; 16 in each of three areas.


----------



## Viriel

Thanks for the quick reply man


----------



## Mint

DavidOfTAK said:


> I found this on google http://kj8-0922.img.jugem.jp/20121221_12326.jpg
> it looks like a 3 person photo hole (sorry if its old news).


That board appears on the 21st for the Winter Solstice.


----------



## RisingSun

I would assume they are encouraging you to visit your friends on the Winter Solstice, because as Rick Riordan so elegantly put it:

Gods and men have always gathered together on the Winter Solstice because of the evil magic that stirs on this day.

Of course, that is a paraphrase, but still an interesting thought from his book, _The Lost Hero_.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

DavidOfTAK said:


> I found this on google http://kj8-0922.img.jugem.jp/20121221_12326.jpg
> it looks like a 3 person photo hole (sorry if its old news).





It's actually a 4 person!


----------



## WeiMoote

So... Does the sun ever rise at all during this event?


----------



## aikatears

DavidOfTAK said:


> I found this on google http://kj8-0922.img.jugem.jp/20121221_12326.jpg
> it looks like a 3 person photo hole (sorry if its old news).


4 Person


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

aikatears said:


> 4 Person


Oh even better


----------



## Jake

DavidOfTAK said:


> I found this on google http://kj8-0922.img.jugem.jp/20121221_12326.jpg
> it looks like a 3 person photo hole (sorry if its old news).


its a 4 person and for the winter solstice 



Octavia said:


> Sorry, I don't remember what I typed in to get those.  I searched for the guide (とびだせ どうぶつの森 ザ・コンプリートガイド ) today and ended up with a bunch of goodies, enjoy:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1KDf4.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/ykEig.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/AqgRU.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/Y0Isy.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/Apd1e.jpg
> http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org3755064.jpg
> http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org3754521.jpg
> http://www.dotup.org/uploda/www.dotup.org3755784.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/ocucG.jpg
> 
> 
> Better picture of the untidy/egg/stripe furniture: http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/c/3/c37bcd3b.jpg
> Simple furniture: http://i.imgur.com/Jeez4.jpg
> Snowman furniture: http://i.imgur.com/gmfGu.jpg
> Community projects: http://i.imgur.com/mMYtB.jpg
> 
> Edit: More pictures
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> http://game.ferretroom.info/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/20121221101343_474_1.jpg
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/b/2/b2d3164f.jpg
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/d/0/d05582b1.jpg
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/5/e/5e4080e5.jpg
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/4/1/41eb4d49.jpg
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/3/5/35b04481.jpg
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/a/3/a34334af.jpg
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/b/3/b3d959c8.jpg
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/a/7/a7933967.jpg
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/9/8/98ea4dc2.jpg
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/6/e/6ed7a0fc.jpg
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/a/3/a34334af.jpg
> 
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/1/f/1f1cb56d.jpg
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/7/0/702cd0c7.jpg
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/f/8/f8471406.jpg
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/6/4/640d5c3c.jpg
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/6/6/667703a6.jpg
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/5/2/528c2444.jpg
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/9/a/9a39fbe8.jpg
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/0/5/05553c9c.jpg
> 
> 
> Snowman info: http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/8/9/89ca4d98.jpg
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/b/b/bb3c229f.jpg
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/neet_ch/imgs/4/e/4e72d26a.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if the links die, I'll upload the pictures.


Scans galoreeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!



Viriel said:


> Hey guys, could someone tell me about how many houses slots are avalaible for the StreetPass Model Housing Village ?
> Even just a picture would be great


48



anyway, linking Octavia's post full of scans to the front page for convenience


----------



## 18pokemon

So dose anyone know if the cave on that one consent map is still in the game?


This one?


----------



## RisingSun

18pokemon said:


> So dose anyone know if the cave on that one consent map is still in the game?
> View attachment 2401
> This one?



I've seen nothing about it in anyone's gameplay, so I'm going to say it's not there anymore.  If it was, someone would have found it by now.


----------



## Christian

Not sure if this is known, but LinandKo confirmed that fertilizer helps worn away grass.


----------



## mattmagician

Liquefy said:


> That's illegal and copyright infringement.


As are pictures.


----------



## 18pokemon

Christian said:


> Not sure if this is known, but LinandKo confirmed that fertilizer helps worn away grass.



What episode was this?


----------



## Christian

18pokemon said:


> What episode was this?



13.

She says it in a comment that is most upvoted.

"LinandKo 2 weeks ago
This has actually been﻿ by far my #1 asked question, but there are sooo many comments that I know its hard to sift through them. Hopefully people will see this one and upvote it so that more can see it. YES, there is grass wear but it is a lot slower, and not nearly as devestating as the Wii version. There is a product, called fertilizer that can restore worn grass, that you get once you upgrade the gardening store. Hope this helps...am kind of sick of seeing this question haha "


----------



## 18pokemon

Christian said:


> 13.
> 
> She says it in a comment that is most upvoted.
> 
> "LinandKo 2 weeks ago
> This has actually been﻿ by far my #1 asked question, but there are sooo many comments that I know its hard to sift through them. Hopefully people will see this one and upvote it so that more can see it. YES, there is grass wear but it is a lot slower, and not nearly as devestating as the Wii version. There is a product, called fertilizer that can restore worn grass, that you get once you upgrade the gardening store. Hope this helps...am kind of sick of seeing this question haha "



Well I have heard almost 5 different things that it dose. I'm just going to Wait for a reliable source to explain. (linandco isn't that reliable).


----------



## Jake

18pokemon said:


> Well I have heard almost 5 different things that it dose. I'm just going to Wait for a reliable source to explain. (linandco isn't that reliable).



exactly this. They first mentioned that you got all silver tools from the museum shop, and then a few episodes later they said they were buying whatever from the gardening shop to get either the silver can/shovel.

Lin also said in her latest video correcting her self about color contacts saying 'sorry i got false information off a wiki' where she said you needed 10 cuts but hers opened up after 2 weeks


People who make videos aren't reliable (take Josh from bitblock for example: his videos are great, but he originally thought Lychees were 'shiny cherries'). And fertilizer has already been confirmed to only help with trees and flowers


----------



## Stevey Queen

Christian said:


> 13.
> 
> She says it in a comment that is most upvoted.
> 
> "LinandKo 2 weeks ago
> This has actually been﻿ by far my #1 asked question, but there are sooo many comments that I know its hard to sift through them. Hopefully people will see this one and upvote it so that more can see it. YES, there is grass wear but it is a lot slower, and not nearly as devestating as the Wii version. There is a product, called fertilizer that can restore worn grass, that you get once you upgrade the gardening store. Hope this helps...am kind of sick of seeing this question haha "



Fertilizer was confirmed to not have anything to do with the grass. It helps with trees and flowers. I don't know what it does for them though.


----------



## Jake

Lovemcqueen said:


> Fertilizer was confirmed to not have anything to do with the grass. It helps with trees and flowers. I don't know what it does for them though.



increased the chances of flowers breeding and trees developing delicious fruit


----------



## RisingSun

You also have to think about the fact that Lin and Ko are playing this  without time travelling, and  therefore do not have the gardening center to test the  theory that fertilizer helps the grass.  It isn't so much that they are unreliable, it  is that they are trusting in unreliable wikis, as they are quickly to admit  when they discover they have false information.


----------



## Jake

*Bunny Day*


Spoiler









So Zipper T. is back





*Hey. Good day~*

Seems you fish out eggs in the river





*I lifted the egg out of the river~*

and give him the egg in exchange for furniture








*Girls Day (Japan only)*


Spoiler








Seems there's a two person photo board
I'm sure you get an item for it but I'm unsure what it is



*Valentines Day*


Spoiler








Looks like you get a pudding



*Carnival*


Spoiler










So it seems carnival is different this time.
instead of collecting candies, feathers fall from the sky and you have to catch them with your net;










_*I got a cool blue feather~*_

then i'm guessing when you get all 3 (or 4) colors they merge together to make a rainbow feather





*Got all colors, this is a rare feather~*





*RAINBOW!!!!*
Pave gives you his furniture in exchange for a rainbow feather










*Villagers dress up for festival!*
She is giving the villager a group of 3 feathers... ?

I'm still not sure on if you merge 3 feathers together to get a rainbow or if they fall from the sky. need more info on this



*New Years Eye/Day*


Spoiler












Same as always so no real explanation needed

but there seems to be a photoboard


----------



## tsukune_713

Jake. said:


> *Bunny Day*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Zipper T. is back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey. Good day~*
> 
> Seems you fish out eggs in the river
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I lifted the egg out of the river~*
> 
> and give him the egg in exchange for furniture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Girls Day (Japan only)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems there's a two person photo board
> I'm sure you get an item for it but I'm unsure what it is
> 
> 
> 
> *Valentines Day*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you get a pudding
> 
> 
> 
> *Carnival*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems carnival is different this time.
> instead of collecting candies, feathers fall from the sky and you have to catch them with your net;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*I got a cool blue feather~*_
> 
> then i'm guessing when you get all 3 (or 4) colors they merge together to make a rainbow feather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Got all colors, this is a rare feather~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RAINBOW!!!!*
> Pave gives you his furniture in exchange for a rainbow feather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Villagers dress up for festival!*
> She is giving the villager a group of 3 feathers... ?
> 
> I'm still not sure on if you merge 3 feathers together to get a rainbow or if they fall from the sky. need more info on this
> 
> 
> 
> *New Years Eye/Day*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as always so no real explanation needed
> 
> but there seems to be a photoboard




awe all the pics dont work for me 
it says referal denied when i try


----------



## Mint

I can't see the pictures either. :c
I'm looking forward to these holidays.


----------



## Feraligator

Can't see the pictures either!


----------



## Dizzard

Shame about this pictures, I would love to see some more of the holidays.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

If you're on a desktop/laptop computer, right-click on the image and choose to open the image in a new window/tab. It should appear, then.


----------



## Superpenguin

indigoXdaisy said:


> If you're on a desktop/laptop computer, right-click on the image and choose to open the image in a new window/tab. It should appear, then.


still says referral denied, I'd love to see the pictures, but it's nice to hear the information.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Superpenguin said:


> still says referral denied, I'd love to see the pictures, but it's nice to hear the information.



On the referral denied page, copy the link it shows you and paste that in the search bar. Should work then.


----------



## Dustbunnii

Lovemcqueen said:


> On the referral denied page, copy the link it shows you and paste that in the search bar. Should work then.



Or, when right-clicking the broken image, just click on "copy img URL" and paste it onto another page.
Too bad the pics don't seem to work otherwise


----------



## Lydiamilan

I'm not sure if this has been answered, but do the statues redd sells now have a place in the art section of the museum? I love art so much and I love the new sculptures!


----------



## Mint

Lydiamilan said:


> I'm not sure if this has been answered, but do the statues redd sells now have a place in the art section of the museum? I love art so much and I love the new sculptures!



Yes, they do have a place in the museum.


----------



## Jake

Soz. The images were working fine for me.
Whenever I can be bothered to get out of bed, have a shower and get on lappy I'll post it again and hope it works.
Which reminds me. have to do the same for community projects


----------



## oath2order

Mint said:


> Yes, they do have a place in the museum.



That's awesome!

Can you talk via microphone in multiplayer? I know when I was doing a trade in Black with a friend, we didn't know the microphones worked for that game.


----------



## Jake

there is no voice chat in this game


----------



## Jake

fixed?


*Bunny Day*


Spoiler










So Zipper T. is back





*Hey. Good day~*

Seems you fish out eggs in the river





*I lifted the egg out of the river~*

and give him the egg in exchange for furniture








*Girls Day (Japan only)*


Spoiler








Seems there's a two person photo board
I'm sure you get an item for it but I'm unsure what it is



*Valentines Day*


Spoiler








Looks like you get a pudding



*Carnival*


Spoiler










So it seems carnival is different this time.
instead of collecting candies, feathers fall from the sky and you have to catch them with your net;








_*I got a cool blue feather~*_

then i'm guessing when you get all 3 (or 4) colors they merge together to make a rainbow feather





*Got all colors, this is a rare feather~*





*RAINBOW!!!!*
Pave gives you his furniture in exchange for a rainbow feather










*Villagers dress up for festival!*
She is giving the villager a group of 3 feathers... ?

I'm still not sure on if you merge 3 feathers together to get a rainbow or if they fall from the sky. need more info on this



*New Years Eye/Day*


Spoiler













Same as always so no real explanation needed

but there seems to be a photoboard


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> there is no voice chat in this game



OH COME ON. That's annoying.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jake. said:


> fixed?
> 
> 
> *Bunny Day*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Zipper T. is back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey. Good day~*
> 
> Seems you fish out eggs in the river
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I lifted the egg out of the river~*
> 
> and give him the egg in exchange for furniture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Girls Day (Japan only)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems there's a two person photo board
> I'm sure you get an item for it but I'm unsure what it is
> 
> 
> 
> *Valentines Day*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you get a pudding
> 
> 
> 
> *Carnival*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems carnival is different this time.
> instead of collecting candies, feathers fall from the sky and you have to catch them with your net;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*I got a cool blue feather~*_
> 
> then i'm guessing when you get all 3 (or 4) colors they merge together to make a rainbow feather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Got all colors, this is a rare feather~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *RAINBOW!!!!*
> Pave gives you his furniture in exchange for a rainbow feather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Villagers dress up for festival!*
> She is giving the villager a group of 3 feathers... ?
> 
> I'm still not sure on if you merge 3 feathers together to get a rainbow or if they fall from the sky. need more info on this
> 
> 
> 
> *New Years Eye/Day*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as always so no real explanation needed
> 
> but there seems to be a photoboard



Fixed


----------



## 18pokemon

oath2order said:


> OH COME ON. That's annoying.



Skype?


----------



## RisingSun

oath2order said:


> OH COME ON. That's annoying.





18pokemon said:


> Skype?



You could also use Yahoo Messenger or Apple FaceTime/Messenger (depending on whether you actually want to see the person you are playing with  )


----------



## JCnator

I remember on how annoying it was back in the ACCF days to get everything during Festivale. What you get by mixing luck-based mini-games and prone of duplicate items? Well, you get a tedious grindfest. It took me 4 hours to collect all of those Pav? things. 

Thankfully, the one for ACNL seems like it's a lot smoother than that. I just can't wait to participate it when I get the opportunity to do so. Whew... My worst nightmare has come to an end!


----------



## Jake

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I remember on how annoying it was back in the ACCF days to get everything during Festivale. What you get by mixing luck-based mini-games and prone of duplicate items? Well, you get a tedious grindfest. It took me 4 hours to collect all of those Pav? things.
> 
> Thankfully, the one for ACNL seems like it's a lot smoother than that. I just can't wait to participate it when I get the opportunity to do so. Whew... My worst nightmare has come to an end!



yeah the new festival in NL looks much better, I wonder if you can use the left over feathers to get the feather accessories...


----------



## 18pokemon

Jake. said:


> yeah the new festival in NL looks much better, I wonder if you can use the left over feathers to get the feather accessories...



I doubt it, but, you never know.


----------



## aikatears

I just had a thought there is ? pokemon typing game that comes with ? wireless keyboard that works with the 3ds. Could that work for other games where you need to type like new Leaf? Wonder if that ? good test.


----------



## Jake

Yeah I know. I was excited for the typing game but I don't think it would work with New Leaf. If it does then I'm so happy. I'm buying the game regardless;





seems villagers can sit on stumps


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> Yeah I know. I was excited for the typing game but I don't think it would work with New Leaf. If it does then I'm so happy. I'm buying the game regardless;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems villagers can sit on stumps



More ways for me to harass the wolves. Excellent.

Agreed, I'm buying it no matter what.


----------



## Jake

Brewster matryoshka doll?


dis ***** fell asleep on da stump


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jake. said:


> Brewster matryoshka doll?
> 
> 
> dis ***** fell asleep on da stump



I want those Brewster dolls D: 

And I think I have seen pictures of them falling asleep on the benches. Either that or inside the house. Anyways, it's still cool. Fang looks so peaceful sleeping <3


----------



## indigoXdaisy

I don't remember where (it was probably here on this forum, somewhere), but I remember reading that those Brewster "dolls" are actually gyroids that resemble him. Makes sense, since he's such a huge fan of gyroids.  I wonder what sound they make...


----------



## Jake

ohhh if theyre gyroids thats super cute


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Lovemcqueen said:


> I want those Brewster dolls D:
> 
> And I think I have seen pictures of them falling asleep on the benches. Either that or inside the house. Anyways, it's still cool. Fang looks so peaceful sleeping <3



I want those Brewster gyroids!

And yes, they do fall asleep on benches, and apparently also on stumps, thats kinda cute


----------



## Mairmalade

Jake. said:


> ohhh if theyre gyroids thats super cute



Mm, makes sense. If you look closely you'll notice they all resemble the sizes of respective gyroids.


----------



## Hey Listen!

Mairmalade said:


> Mm, makes sense. If you look closely you'll notice they all resemble the sizes of respective gyroids.



They also have the silly little arms. WANT THEM


----------



## Pokeking

Those gyroids also look awesome to me. I'm thinking of a food based house so this would work.


----------



## Stevey Queen

It would be cool, but unlikely, if you put all of those Brewster gyroids in your house and the noise they make sounded like the Roost soundtrack.


----------



## Valerie

I went ahead and translated a Japanese wiki (re-organizing it along the way). Anyway, here it is: 
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_FBMk_MtRIf4aaPWNp8HRyZoJZXdvaQrvi7aKptL5Fs/edit


----------



## aikatears

Valerie said:


> I went ahead and translated a Japanese wiki (re-organizing it along the way). Anyway, here it is:
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_FBMk_MtRIf4aaPWNp8HRyZoJZXdvaQrvi7aKptL5Fs/edit



Nice very nice!


----------



## JCnator

So, I managed to deliver every gift to every villagers with my four characters. All of my characters got their wreath from Jingle for having delivered everything.
It's worth noting that if you won't get a Jingle Picture if you make one misstep when it comes on delivering the right presents to the right villagers. Everything has to be perfect or you won't get it at all. If you have talked enough times to villagers to get as many clues as possible of what they want before December 24th, you'll be able to deliver the presents without resorting to trials and errors.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> So, I managed to deliver every gift to every villagers with my four characters. All of my characters got their wreath from Jingle for having delivered everything.
> It's worth noting that if you won't get a Jingle Picture if you make one misstep when it comes on delivering the right presents to the right villagers. Everything has to be perfect or you won't get it at all. If you have talked enough times to villagers to get as many clues as possible of what they want before December 24th, you'll be able to deliver the presents without resorting to trials and errors.



It's not that hard, you can just write it down somewhere, or on your 3ds notes


----------



## SodaDog

Brewster Gyroids? nice touch. i wonder what sound they make....


Hey, they even have that old telephone? nice.


----------



## 18pokemon

New Pic from twitter. Lookin' snazzy.


----------



## Stevey Queen

18pokemon said:


> View attachment 2415
> 
> New Pic from twitter. Lookin' snazzy.



That's cool


----------



## Zen

18pokemon said:


> View attachment 2415
> 
> New Pic from twitter. Lookin' snazzy.



love the wallpaper. finally got all the number lamps myself. was only missing the 6 xD


----------



## Toeto

Those Gyroids


----------



## Lydiamilan

I would love to see a photo of the statues and sculptures in the museum.


----------



## Tammyface

18pokemon said:


> View attachment 2415
> 
> New Pic from twitter. Lookin' snazzy.



Wait that is such a coincidence because for homecoming my class did something REALLY similar as part of our decorations! Except, you know, in real life


----------



## Mint

I doubt this is new, but it can rain on the island! It's the first time I've seen it rain on the island. ^^;
Snails can also appear on hibiscus. I haven't seen any on regular flowers yet.


----------



## Jake

I feel so stupid, I can't remember the Japanese name for the wish festival thing...

ughhh, anyway I have found an image of it. Let me try remember the name of it...
*TANABATA!!!!*






also have another 3 photoboards for events. One is for Oni (i forget the festival name, bean day?) one for Children's Day, and one for whatever one the rice one is (i'll upload them in a sec) its moon viewing festival  (Equinox I think in english)

Btw these are all Japanese only holidays so there not going to be in the English game












this is a really cool customisation.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Bean throwing festival is called Setsubun.


----------



## Jake

same diff;


i think this one if for the fireworks festival


----------



## Chameleonsoup

The tree with wishes pinned on it was one of my favourite CF items. Hopefully it will return as well as being on the photo board!


----------



## JCnator

A custom regal furniture appearing on a catalog? Did that player first picked it up instead of the regular one? If yes, then it could mean that the player is unable to order the regular one just because they picked up an edited one.


----------



## Zen

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> A custom regal furniture appearing on a catalog? Did that player first picked it up instead of the regular one? If yes, then it could mean that the player is unable to order the regular one just because they picked up an edited one.



It's a picture of the catalog in the Happy Home Exhibition. He can look at it but not order it since it has been modified by the owner.


----------



## JCnator

The background of that picture (similar to my catalog machine) made me think it was a catalog from Nook's. I never seen any ACNL StreetPass yet because nobody seems to own it in my area at the moment, so I never seen that happening. That will probably change when the game gets released overseas, and whenever I travel to elsewhere.


----------



## Skitty

The best place for streetpassing is by game/electronics stores, hobby shops, anywhere they sell bubble tea, and convention areas, imo


----------



## McRibbie

I somehow managed to streetpass someone from my bed today, and I usually get a couple by leaving it on when going to college every time. Hopefully it's as popular in other regions as it is in Japan.


----------



## Pokeking

The best place for me is the mall. For example, I got three streetpasses. There were several fall festivals in the area and I always picked up at least one.


----------



## Skylar

(slightly off topic, but I had to share my epiphany)
I figured out why it's taking so long for Nintendo to release the English version of New Leaf.
The developers must be having a hard time coming up with bug and fish related puns!


----------



## Dizzard

I had never gotten a streetpass until I brought my 3DS with me on a trip to Dublin. I got 5 streetpasses....and while that seemed like a lot at the time. This is Dublin we're talking about, it doesn't get much bigger in Ireland.... (This was from walking around the main city area a week or so before Christmas so it was far busier than usual)

I usually don't really like anything like streetpass or anything that limits your enjoyment of the game if you can't have somebody beside you. Somebody I find on the internet is much better and would probably be far more willing than somebody I know in real life.


----------



## Pickles

I've never had a streetpass until the other day. Not sure where I picked it up, either, but it was my first one ever. Some girl named Missy. LOL It's just not that common around here to find people that carry their DS around with them.


----------



## PapaNer

Pickles said:


> I've never had a streetpass until the other day. Not sure where I picked it up, either, but it was my first one ever. Some girl named Missy. LOL It's just not that common around here to find people that carry their DS around with them.



I also live in Alabama.  Prattville, actually.  I usually carry my ds to wal mart and walk around with it, and if ever I go to gamestop or they have a midnight release I carry it there also.


----------



## Pickles

No way!! Small world, PapaNer! I live in Prattville, too.  I don't think I've ever met anyone online that even knew where Prattville was, much less lives here. 



PapaNer said:


> I also live in Alabama.  Prattville, actually.  I usually carry my ds to wal mart and walk around with it, and if ever I go to gamestop or they have a midnight release I carry it there also.


----------



## souljahbill

Guess you two have someone to street pass with now.


----------



## Haihappen

Didn't NOE say that the game's release will be Q2 2013 for Europe?
Because the German and the UK Nintendo homepage say "Q1 2013".
I really hope it's Q1 now! 

And also, I was wondering if there's a site with many QR codes and design patterns for the game?


----------



## Jake

Haihappen said:


> Didn't NOE say that the game's release will be Q2 2013 for Europe?
> Because the German and the UK Nintendo homepage say "Q1 2013".
> I really hope it's Q1 now!
> 
> And also, I was wondering if there's a site with many QR codes and design patterns for the game?



Yeah Australia's still says Q2 tho. LOL.
but it still has the images from 2010 so LOL

France and Spain have Q1 also

and we have some good QR codes on out tumblr;
http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/tagged/qr


----------



## Haihappen

Jake. said:


> Yeah Australia's still says Q2 tho. LOL.
> but it still has the images from 2010 so LOL
> 
> France and Spain have Q1 also
> 
> and we have some good QR codes on out tumblr;
> http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/tagged/qr



looks great thanks!
I will follow this blog
will you post more qr codes in the future? I'm specially interested in "path patterns"


----------



## Jake

Haihappen said:


> looks great thanks!
> I will follow this blog
> will you post more qr codes in the future? I'm specially interested in "path patterns"



Yeah we post any QR codes we come across and like.
Fear not. We're planning on spamming paths at one point. I'm currently saving all path patterns and posting them later one. We found a really amazing path of the streetpass plaza tile but it didn't have a QR code. But we do have some really nice paths


----------



## Mint

Here's some more QR codes: http://matome.naver.jp/odai/2135257984551812701


----------



## XenoVII

Wouldn't it be best to have a thread related to QR codes? You know, I'll make some.


----------



## Jake

Just had a 2 hour debate with myself on whether or not I should import a Japanese 3DS game and download the game..
Still no conclusion >.>


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> Just had a 2 hour debate with myself on whether or not I should import a Japanese 3DS game and download the game..
> Still no conclusion >.>



I think you mean console.

And yeah, I've had the same debate myself... settled on not doing it. I can wait and it will be better waiting. Why?


It will be more enjoyable in your native language
Almost none of my friends will be able to play with me (I don't have a lot of friends willing to put down $350 for a single game...)
It's a ridiculous cost, a lot more could be done with the money


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> I think you mean console.
> 
> And yeah, I've had the same debate myself... settled on not doing it. I can wait and it will be better waiting. Why?
> 
> 
> It will be more enjoyable in your native language
> Almost none of my friends will be able to play with me (I don't have a lot of friends willing to put down $350 for a single game...)
> It's a ridiculous cost, a lot more could be done with the money



yeah I meant console
the cheapest price i could find was $169 for a 3DS and $52 for the game (downloaded) - which is like... $221? and in Australia it costs more than that to even buy a 3DS LOL (it costs $228)
So that's my main reason as to why I'd buy it
but when the game comes out here I'm more than likely gonna buy a 3DS XL so... then I'll have like three 3DS's asghjhgf

I DONT EVEN KNOW


----------



## Justin

$169 for a Japanese 3DS? Where? I've pretty much always seen around $200-$250, plus shipping.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> $169 for a Japanese 3DS? Where? I've pretty much always seen around $200-$250, plus shipping.


Nippon-yasan (the plain black 3DS not including shipping)
Meh. Nahh I'm just gonna wait

But man I was looking on eBay and there were *****s selling the LL one for like $700 like get ****ed


----------



## mattmagician

I'll be getting mine roughly in a week. However, AC isn't the only game I'd like. there's quite a few games that as of now aren't planned to come here. So, that's mostly why.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Japanese 3DS' run around 14,000 yen new (~$160) for the regular ones (non-LL), so those over $200 ones are really throwing a high importer premium on there. I'm not surprised though. I paid Ye Olde Importer Premiums for years until I moved here a few months ago.

You can get a Japanese 3DS for as cheap as around 9,000 yen (~$100) for a regular one that's used, in good condition. Unfortunately you'd have to buy them in person. 

I'm considering buying one, but not for NL. Wanna buy stuff like Hatsune Miku Project Mirai, Taiko no Tatsujin 3DS, and also Bravely Default if that never gets an NA release. There's a lot of 3DS games out already that probably won't make it outside of Japan, so if you're into games more than just AC (some AC players seem to only play AC), there's a lot to make the JP 3DS cost worth it.


----------



## Jake

Exactly, I'm only going to use it for NL. So I'm afraid of buying one for that reason


----------



## Liquefy

Jake. said:


> Exactly, I'm only going to use it for NL. So I'm afraid of buying one for that reason



It won't be very long before the English-language versions are released.


----------



## Jake

Liquefy said:


> It won't be very long before the English-language versions are released.



yeah and i'm going to buy an XL when I get the game and if i get the Japanese version I'd have three 3DS's...

Anyway my friend is on an exchange in Japan she could probably buy it for me ahahheaheaheh LOL jk

If I still did Japanese though I'd defs buy the Japanese versio and not buy the English one but oh well


----------



## Feraligator

At least we can say that Animal Crossing comes out this year. It makes it sound like it's coming closer.


----------



## XenoVII

DJStarstryker said:


> I'm considering buying one, but not for NL. Wanna buy stuff like Hatsune Miku Project Mirai, Taiko no Tatsujin 3DS, and also Bravely Default if that never gets an NA release. There's a lot of 3DS games out already that probably won't make it outside of Japan, so if you're into games more than just AC (some AC players seem to only play AC), there's a lot to make the JP 3DS cost worth it.



That is the exact same reason I'm buying a Japanese 3DS, just I'm buying a LL (XL) and you forgot:
- Beyond the Labyrinth
- Project X Zone  
- Time Travelers
- E.X. Troopers
... except if you don't particularity care for them. The reason I'm getting an LL (XL) is because:
- It helps the whole "Japanese Nintendo Collection"
- It helps the general "Nintendo Collection"
- The 3DS is region-locked
- I already have a regular 3DS

Anyways, if I get a Japanese 3DS, I will buy New Leaf (Jump Out) 1st to get that out of the way. Then some of the others (except E.X. Troopers and Time Travelers, I'm debating whether or not to get them on other systems. More likely E.X. Troopers since it's cheaper). I might do a little something and try to translate (I am still learning Japanese and programming, which is a lot for a kid. Not to mention, I'm not the best in either one, particularly programming). I know there are enough for the beginning, but better to have more than less, right?


----------



## Merelfantasy

I also had my doubts about buying a XL or a normal sized 3DS. I think I'm going to go with the normal sized one, because my hands are quite small and it saves me 40 euros. Yes, that's quite a bit. Furthermore I've always been content with the way the smaller screens looked. Oh and FYI a normal sized one is 168,99 euro's and an XL version of a 3DS is 199,99 euros. Life isn't free :c


----------



## Jake

i still dont get why everywhere else XL's are more expensive but they're the same price here asdsfdfjghsds


----------



## Mint

I doubt this is new, but here's where Pascal goes after getting a scallop from you:
With the scallop:





After the scallop was eaten:









He seemed to drift around endlessly. I kept following him until I got bored.

Terrible photo of rain on the island:





Snail on the hibiscus:


----------



## Superpenguin

Pascal is so cute! <3
Love just seeing some pictures, thank you!


----------



## Merelfantasy

Jake. said:


> i still dont get why everywhere else XL's are more expensive but they're the same price here asdsfdfjghsds



That's pretty awesome


----------



## Haihappen

Jake. said:


> Yeah we post any QR codes we come across and like.
> Fear not. We're planning on spamming paths at one point. I'm currently saving all path patterns and posting them later one. We found a really amazing path of the streetpass plaza tile but it didn't have a QR code. But we do have some really nice paths



accidentally found some patterns
so maybe you can add them to your collection:

http://blog-imgs-54.fc2.com/q/u/e/questnikki/20121201210906ff3.jpg
http://questnikki.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-269.html
http://blog-imgs-54.fc2.com/q/u/e/questnikki/ishi.jpg
http://blog-imgs-54.fc2.com/q/u/e/questnikki/ishi2.jpg
http://blog-imgs-54.fc2.com/q/u/e/questnikki/renga02.jpg
http://blog-imgs-54.fc2.com/q/u/e/questnikki/shikiishi.jpg
http://questnikki.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-285.html
http://questnikki.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-280.html
http://questnikki.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-276.html
http://questnikki.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-275.html
http://questnikki.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-275.html


----------



## PoodleDoodle

I'm sorry to everyone for being rude earlier.


----------



## Volvagia

These two blogs have some cute clothing, they're sort of lolita-ish:

http://nayanikki.blog110.fc2.com/blog-category-6.html 

http://obscured.chillout.jp/blog/ 

This blog has cool patterns:

http://potofu66.blog.fc2.com/

And this one has some amazing anime related patterns/clothes:

http://cocoa82551.blog.fc2.com/


----------



## amped4jr88

Im sorry this is probably a really dumb question but how do qr codes work exactly? Like how would i get to use them, do you lke take a pic of the code from here with your 3ds or what? I mean ik on iphones you scan them for various things but i just wasnt sure for this...


----------



## JCnator

You actually need to befriend Sable in order to be able to use the QR Code Machine. Talk to her every day until that thing appears.

On the machine, you can create QR codes of your selected pattern (it will create images in your SD Card), or import one by reading a QR code. To do the latter option, you aim the 3DS's outer cameras at the code you want to read. A QR code looks like this.


----------



## oath2order

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> You actually need to befriend Sable in order to be able to use the QR Code Machine. Talk to her every day until that thing appears.
> 
> On the machine, you can create QR codes of your selected pattern (it will create images in your SD Card), or import one by reading a QR code. To do the latter option, you aim the 3DS's outer cameras at the code you want to read. A QR code looks like this.



Oh so they gave us a reason to befriend Sable? That's awesome!


----------



## Dustbunnii

Volvagia said:


> These two blogs have some cute clothing, they're sort of lolita-ish:
> 
> http://nayanikki.blog110.fc2.com/blog-category-6.html
> 
> http://obscured.chillout.jp/blog/
> 
> This blog has cool patterns:
> 
> http://potofu66.blog.fc2.com/
> 
> And this one has some amazing anime related patterns/clothes:
> 
> http://cocoa82551.blog.fc2.com/




The outfits from the first blog are so cute :I
I was commenting to myself about how cute they were with most of them...
I'll have to bookmark it for when I get the game.


----------



## ac3ds

Not sure if this has already been posted (just a quick update from my phone) but #animalcrossingmemories is trending on twitter!!!


----------



## Merelfantasy

Maybe if the game actually comes out we can make a new thread for the QR codes? And maybe also for our own patterns?


----------



## Jake

Merelfantasy said:


> Maybe if the game actually comes out we can make a new thread for the QR codes? And maybe also for our own patterns?



Jeremy has a pattern thing hidden from the view of the public eye


----------



## Merelfantasy

Jake. said:


> Jeremy has a pattern thing hidden from the view of the public eye



Sounds exciting!


----------



## Stevey Queen

Merelfantasy said:


> Maybe if the game actually comes out we can make a new thread for the QR codes? And maybe also for our own patterns?



We already have a QR code thread.


----------



## Jake

Hoes taking our (specifically; my) information again

http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/5713368/1/Flowers_Bushes

for **** sake why do I even bother wasting my time on this **** when these ****s just take my work >.>


----------



## Viriel

Jake. said:


> Hoes taking our (specifically; my) information again
> 
> http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/5713368/1/Flowers_Bushes
> 
> for **** sake why do I even bother wasting my time on this **** when these ****s just take my work >.>



Don't get mad on this, at least she apologized.
But I know exactly how finding your work on another site (without your agreements ftw) feels.


----------



## Jake

Viriel said:


> Don't get mad on this, at least she apologized.
> But I know exactly how finding your work on another site (without your agreements ftw) feels.



I never get mad (that post was me being stupid) I just get annoyed because my brain and programming doesn't understand how others don't understand why people can't do basic things like copy and pasting.


----------



## Superpenguin

Jake. said:


> Hoes taking our (specifically; my) information again
> 
> http://www.animalcrossingcommunity.com/Topic/5713368/1/Flowers_Bushes
> 
> for **** sake why do I even bother wasting my time on this **** when these ****s just take my work >.>



That would be annoying that they didn't at least acknowledge you, but at least they apologized now(probably after seeing your post)


----------



## oath2order

And the thread has been locked too


----------



## Zen

Finally got my ATM today. Goddamn turnips xD


----------



## Octavia

It's a shame that Pokemon has a release date ( October ), but Animal Crossing still doesn't.


----------



## JabuJabule

Octavia said:


> It's a shame that Pokemon has a release date ( October ), but Animal Crossing still doesn't.



I said literally the exact same thing on my Facebook. It's really sad, isn't it?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Not so much sad as it is that AC just doesn't have as big a demand as Pokemon does/will.


----------



## Pokeking

Octavia said:


> It's a shame that Pokemon has a release date ( October ), but Animal Crossing still doesn't.



I find it perplexing. I like Pokemon as well, but Animal Crossing needs some love too. I can only hope that they have a surprise announcement about the game soon.


----------



## Dustbunnii

I feel like with Animal Crossing we'll get a release date closer to when the game will actually be released.
Pokemon has been around a bit longer than Animal Crossing, and it has its own cartoon, trading card game, and a bunch of other stuff... and it was (and still is) a lot more popular, so it makes sense to me that they would announce the release for Pokemon before they announce the release for New Leaf. There is a much higher demand for it. 
Either way, a release date will be announced sooner or later. We just have to be patient.


----------



## Mairmalade

Hopefully we get a date within a couple months or so. :c


----------



## mattmagician

South Korea is getting it on Feb 7th


----------



## XenoVII

It will come out anywhere between Q1 and Q2, just be patient and it will come.


----------



## mattmagician

If you guys just want screens, feel free to check out my (mostly) AC tumblr


----------



## Jake

yesterday I ordered a Japanese 3DS online and then like 10 minutes after I placed my order I felt really bad and selfish for ordering one lol (don't get me started I feel regret really easy) and I felt so bad that I actually had the power to import a Japanese 3DS where some people don't even have access to a 3DS and  I felt really really bad for ordering one so then  emailed the company asn asked if they could cancel my order and give me a refund. Thankfully I did and now I feel so much better and am considering donating some money to charity to help myself feel better

But like, you have no idea, in that short 24 hours I have the 3DS ordered, I felt so selfish and I was so mad at myself. But now my order has been cancelled I am so happy

fun story of the day


----------



## Justin

Stop it you guys.  You're really tempting me.


----------



## JCnator

But then, you could've provided details that we didn't found out yet. That isn't selfish. And also, the fact that there are Japanese exclusive items in this game that you could distribute to others who don't own the Japanese version of it can be considered as generosity. 


I felt the same way you did when I ordered my Japanese 3DS (and also while waiting for my system to arrive), but it's less significant than you did. I didn't changed my mind, received the system, and played on it for a while longer. I don't have any regret now, since I could purchase games that weren't released in North America. Give it some time to deal with the regrets and fears, and you'll find out it's not bad at all.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Stop it you guys.  You're really tempting me.


sry but i cancelled so all is good.



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> But then, you could've provided details that we didn't found out yet. That isn't selfish. And also, the fact that there are Japanese exclusive items in this game that you could distribute to others who don't own the Japanese version of it can be considered as generosity.
> 
> 
> I felt the same way you did when I ordered my Japanese 3DS (and also while waiting for my system to arrive), but it's less significant than you did. I didn't changed my mind, received the system, and played on it for a while longer. I don't have any regret now, since I could purchase games that weren't released in North America. Give it some time to deal with the regrets and fears, and you'll find out it's not bad at all.


Yeah I considered this this morning when I woke up (as my order was still present they only cancelled it like 20 minutes ago). 'cause I was like 'I could set my english to beautiful town, and jap to rich town, just keep the jap game's gate open so people on tbt can come sell their items for more bells, or turnips (if prices were high) and i could do the same, too. And I considered the items thing. But then I still felt really bad and I was just like 'I'm so selfish for doing this' so I asked if they could cancel my order (as it hd not yet been shipped) and I felt so much better once they cancelled it.

But yeah, I could have found stuff out - I speak moderate Japanese, I can read words but not sentences if that makes sense? - but.. I can't explain it, I just felt so bad and selfish and horrible for buying one.


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> Stop it you guys.  You're really tempting me.



Don't do it! XD


----------



## Mz_D

Got my first portrait today. Brittany moved out and I had been good friends with her in her goodbye letter she sent me her portrait!




It mentions her birthday and her motto is something about shopping. Snooty type... go figure.

You can also see the fake painting of the famous Japanese print. The mount fuji is much larger than the original.

I also found a new option for delivering parcels (not sure if this was in CF) but Anchovy refuse my present from Peewee, I then had a choice of opening it or leaving it. I left it and returned to Peewee who said I could keep it.


----------



## Gurgi

I'm not sure if that option was in CF, I never saw it.  Any gift was always accepted by whatever neighbor, but they might love it, or hate it...they still took it.  Then, the original animal would ask how they liked it, and your reward might have been based on that.  Nobody ever refused a gift though, that seems new.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

That's how I remember it too Gurgi. I didn't play CF for long but I'm positive it was that way in WW.


----------



## Feraligator

Jake. said:


> yesterday I ordered a Japanese 3DS online and then like 10 minutes after I placed my order I felt really bad and selfish for ordering one lol (don't get me started I feel regret really easy) and I felt so bad that I actually had the power to import a Japanese 3DS where some people don't even have access to a 3DS and  I felt really really bad for ordering one so then  emailed the company asn asked if they could cancel my order and give me a refund. Thankfully I did and now I feel so much better and am considering donating some money to charity to help myself feel better
> But like, you have no idea, in that short 24 hours I have the 3DS ordered, I felt so selfish and I was so mad at myself. But now my order has been cancelled I am so happy
> 
> fun story of the day



That's how I felt when I went on a Japanese website. I was like, "I don't understand any Japanese so the game will be no fun".


----------



## Prof Gallows

Mz_D said:


> View attachment 2547



Does that typewriter have any animation? =O


----------



## souljahbill

Prof Gallows said:


> Does that typewriter have any animation? =O



It does. I saw it in a video. It makes the typewriter sounds and goes bing.


----------



## Prof Gallows

souljahbill said:


> It does. I saw it in a video. It makes the typewriter sounds and goes bing.



Oh man! I love it when things go bing when there's stuff!


----------



## Mz_D

Gurgi said:


> I'm not sure if that option was in CF, I never saw it.  Any gift was always accepted by whatever neighbor, but they might love it, or hate it...they still took it.  Then, the original animal would ask how they liked it, and your reward might have been based on that.  Nobody ever refused a gift though, that seems new.


That's what I thought, this was the first time I've seen a delivery refused. Poor Peewee was shocked but he shrugged it off being the cranky guy that he was.



Some animals have a game when you deliver a present and ask you to guess what's inside. I always go with "shirt" and I'm usually right, I then get the item.

The typewriter does have an animation as well as the click, click, click, BING! The roll moves along and then resets as if you've written a line.


----------



## XenoVII

Jake. said:


> 'cause I was like 'I could set my english to beautiful town, and jap to rich town, just keep the jap game's gate open so people on tbt can come sell their items for more bells, or turnips (if prices were high) and i could do the same, too. And I considered the items thing. But then I still felt really bad and I was just like 'I'm so selfish for doing this' so I asked if they could cancel my order (as it hd not yet been shipped) and I felt so much better once they cancelled it.
> 
> But yeah, I could have found stuff out - I speak moderate Japanese, I can read words but not sentences if that makes sense? - but.. I can't explain it, I just felt so bad and selfish and horrible for buying one.



That was the same thing I am doing! Anyways, I will buy other games besides AC on my JP 3DS at some point.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Looks like Winter will be rather short in this game

Also apparently this came from the bell tree forums tumblr so sorry if some of you already knew.


----------



## McRibbie

It happens a month earlier than usual! But it'll probably still end at the same time.


----------



## Kaijudomage

McRibbie said:


> It happens a month earlier than usual! But it'll probably still end at the same time.



So basically seeing the trees coming back to green serves as a transition between seasons so it isn't so abrupt, in this case still being able to build snowmen even though the trees are green.


----------



## mattmagician

So, AC is out of Q1 in US. 
Below you'll find Nintendo's Q1 release schedule:

Wii U
Publisher Title Available
Activision The Amazing Spider-Man™ Ultimate Edition March
The Walking Dead: Survival Instinct March 26
Capcom Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate March 19
D3Publisher The Croods: Prehistoric Party! March 19
Electronic Arts Need For Speed Most Wanted March 19
Nintendo LEGO? City: Undercover March 18
SEGA Aliens™: Colonial Marines Q1
Ubisoft Rayman? Legends Feb. 26
Nintendo eShop for Wii U
Gaijin Games BIT.TRIP Presents... Runner2: Future Legend of Rhythm Alien Q1
Neko Puddle Q1
SEGA The Cave™ Jan. 22
TECMO KOEI AMERICA Corp. Fist of the North Star?: Ken’s Rage 2 Feb. 7
Two Tribes Toki Tori 2 Q1
Zen Studios Zen Pinball 2 Q1

Nintendo 3DS
ATLUS (Index Digital Media, Inc.) Etrian Odyssey™IV: Legends of the Titan Feb. 26
Shin Megami Tensei?: Devil Summoner?: Soul Hackers April 16
Capcom Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate March 19
D3Publisher The Croods: Prehistoric Party! March 19
Konami Digital Entertainment, Inc. Castlevania: Lords of Shadow – Mirror of Fate March 5
Pro Evolution Soccer 2013 3D Feb. 12
Little Orbit Monster High™ Skultimate Roller Maze™ March 13
NAMCO BANDAI Games America Inc. NARUTO? Powerful Shippuden March 5
Nintendo Brain Age™: Concentration Training Feb. 10
Fire Emblem Awakening Feb. 4
LEGO? City Undercover: The Chase Begins April 21
Luigi’s Mansion™: Dark Moon March 24
Pok?mon™ Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity March 24
SEGA Sonic & All-Stars Racing Transformed™ Feb. 12
Nintendo eShop for Nintendo 3DS
Agetec, Inc. Bloody Vampire Jan. 31
Witch’s Cat Jan. 31
Big John Games Coaster Creator 3D Q1
Capcom Resident Evil?: The Mercenaries 3D Q1
Disney Interactive Disney/Pixar Finding Nemo: Escape to the Big Blue Jan. 17
Maximum Games Deer Drive Legends Jan. 17
Nicalis Ikachan Q1
Guxt Q1
Nintendo Tokyo Crash Mobs™ Jan. 17
Fire Emblem Awakening DEMO Jan. 17
Brain Age™: Concentration Training DEMO Jan. 24
Renegade Kid ATV Wild Ride 3D Q1
Rising Star Games Jewel Master: Cradle of Egypt 2 March 19
Shin’en Nano Assault EX Q1
Ubisoft Tom Clancy’s Ghost Recon? Shadow Wars Jan. 24
Tom Clancy’s Splinter Cell? 3D Q1

Granted, this could mean it's out in April/May. But still


----------



## Jake

new it lol


----------



## RisingSun

Where did you get this list?  Luigi's Mansion won't be coming out on the same day as Pokemon MD, they are both first party games.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Not to be that guy, but could we keep the release date talk out of the information thread?

It's just going to clutter it up with assumptions.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Prof Gallows said:


> Not to be that guy, but could we keep the release date talk out of the information thread?
> 
> It's just going to clutter it up with assumptions.



For real. I just want people to stop talking about it. There's no point in speculating the release date anymore. We'll get it when we get it.


----------



## Dizzard

RisingSun said:


> Where did you get this list?  Luigi's Mansion won't be coming out on the same day as Pokemon MD, they are both first party games.



Pokemon are second party.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Whats the difference between 1st party, 2nd party, 3rd party anyways?


----------



## RisingSun

Dizzard said:


> Pokemon are second party.



Ummm....no...according to this list it is a Nintendo published, thereby making it first party.  That is all I'm going to say on this thread, if you want to continue the debate, let's move it to the appropriate thread.


----------



## Tenyu

Lovemcqueen said:


> Whats the difference between 1st party, 2nd party, 3rd party anyways?



First party games are published by the console manufacturer, second party games are developed by independent companies with exclusive agreements with the console manufacturer, third party games are developed and published by Joe Shmo, Ltd.


----------



## Hey Listen!

I haven't been on this thread in a while.  I gave in.  I'm weak.


----------



## mikesjay

I saw this on that link posted about the upcoming Nintendo games:

_Below is a partial list of upcoming launch dates in the United States and Canada. Note that game titles and launch dates are subject to change._


----------



## Prof Gallows

Please use this thread
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ounce-Animal-Crossing-New-Leaf-s-release-date

for assumptions on a release date. Seriously guys, clogging up this thread with all your guesses is just pushing the actual, legitimate information back to where nobody can find it.


----------



## Dizzard

RisingSun said:


> Ummm....no...according to this list it is a Nintendo published, thereby making it first party.  That is all I'm going to say on this thread, if you want to continue the debate, let's move it to the appropriate thread.



There's no need.

Nintendo publishing a game doesn't make it first party. Otherwise Bayonetta 2 (which will be published by Nintendo on the Wii U) would be a first party game. At the very least it doesn't make the series first party. (which is what I meant, I wasn't talking about that particular pokemon game)


----------



## SockHead

stay on el topico


----------



## Superpenguin

SockHead said:


> stay on el topico



It's actually "stay on la tema"

If you're going to use Spanish, use it properly, thank you. 
Anyways, I just recently started getting back in the news of ACNL, I've been busy with school and Harvest Moon!

I was just wondering if all the diving objects count as fish in the museum?


----------



## Stevey Queen

SockHead said:


> stay on el topico



Like were getting so much AC information at the moment anyways.


----------



## mattmagician

Superpenguin said:


> It's actually "stay on la tema"
> 
> If you're going to use Spanish, use it properly, thank you.
> Anyways, I just recently started getting back in the news of ACNL, I've been busy with school and Harvest Moon!
> 
> I was just wondering if all the diving objects count as fish in the museum?



As far as I've seen so far, yes.


----------



## Mz_D

The diving marine life have a different file list but it is all shown in the same area.; the aquarium. Though it does have its own room.





I also got more villager photos. Canberra, the new koala and Anchovy. Interestingly I got two from Canberra, both I got in a letter after she had visited my house. Anchovy's I received after I delivered a package to him. 




Funny thing is that Anchovy in my village has managed to get a crush on the big sis type, Charmy. It seems Big sis and Lazy get along quite well.


----------



## Gurgi

God, I love the lighting in the aquarium section of the museum!!


----------



## Stevey Queen

asdfghjk!


----------



## Jake

ya das old news i even hve lvly hq pics

http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/post/40491065707/animal-crossing-new-leaf-reset-surveillence-center


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> ya das old news i even hve lvly hq pics
> 
> http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/post/40491065707/animal-crossing-new-leaf-reset-surveillence-center



They had to make him optional because children got scared? >.>

How much storage space for items do we get?


----------



## Jake

u get ur house, + drawers (which i sink is 216 i dno maybe its 180 but its around dere or somefun) den u get da 4 museum rooms


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jake. said:


> ya das old news i even hve lvly hq pics
> 
> http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/post/40491065707/animal-crossing-new-leaf-reset-surveillence-center



aren't you the coolest kid on the block.


----------



## oath2order

Lovemcqueen said:


> aren't you the coolest kid on the block.



You're funny. I like you.

Seriously though, there is going to be a LOT of stuff in the game; I hope I don't get overwhelmed. I'm kind of scared of that happening, actually.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Make more characters and mail them the furniture/items you don't have room for.

That way you'll have an entire house(s) just to store things.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> Make more characters and mail them the furniture/items you don't have room for.
> 
> That way you'll have an entire house(s) just to store things.



That's what I did in WW and that's where I stored all the nonorderable furniture, and all the pictures.


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> ya das old news i even hve lvly hq pics
> 
> http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/post/40491065707/animal-crossing-new-leaf-reset-surveillence-center



Surveillance*

affect*

Also, it doesn't count as one of the 30 community projects, so no harm in building it.


----------



## Jake

Thank you. Yeah I know if doesn't count towards them but donno if I included them. Thanks for spelling correction


----------



## Stevey Queen

oath2order said:


> You're funny. I like you.
> 
> Seriously though, there is going to be a LOT of stuff in the game; I hope I don't get overwhelmed. I'm kind of scared of that happening, actually.



<333


----------



## Superpenguin

I don't know if this was posted yet since it's now 3 days old, but a new commercial, featuring Some nice winter scenes, especially love the Northern Lights in this game!
http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/movie/index.html


----------



## Jake

Lol someone just asked me on Tumblr 
"who came up with the idea to call 'Animal Crossing 3DS' New Leaf as that isn't the official title of the game"

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## aikatears

Jake. said:


> Lol someone just asked me on Tumblr
> "who came up with the idea to call 'Animal Crossing 3DS' New Leaf as that isn't the official title of the game"
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


Wow...just wow. I would like to see that rock they been living in.


----------



## Superpenguin

Jake. said:


> Lol someone just asked me on Tumblr
> "who came up with the idea to call 'Animal Crossing 3DS' New Leaf as that isn't the official title of the game"
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


Yes it is so fun to laugh at people who do not keep up to date on video game info.



aikatears said:


> Wow...just wow. I would like to see that rock they been living in.



*they've* or *they have*

If you are going to crack something about living in/under rocks, make sure you spell properly so people can't say..
"Wow, you can hardly type a properly worded sentence, what rock have you been living under?"


----------



## aikatears

Superpenguin said:


> Yes it is so fun to laugh at people who do not keep up to date on video game info.
> 
> 
> 
> *they've* or *they have*
> 
> If you are going to crack something about living in/under rocks, make sure you spell properly so people can't say..
> "Wow, you can hardly type a properly worded sentence, what rock have you been living under?"


S?re i can do that when i am not on ? phone where its spell-correction thing mess up or replace everything i type. 
:/


----------



## Stevey Queen

Penguin calm down :c We all make spelling/grammar mistakes.


----------



## oath2order

Lovemcqueen said:


> Penguin calm down :c We all make spelling/grammar mistakes.



I think it'd be more interesting to see why Penguin chose to comment on Aika's grammar, of all people. I mean there are other people who are more deserving of grammar critique.

Anyways, What rock are they under though? I mean, you would think that someone would at least look that up to see if it's real.


----------



## indigoXdaisy

Superpenguin said:


> *they've* or *they have*
> 
> If you are going to crack something about living in/under rocks, make sure you spell properly so people can't say..
> "Wow, you can hardly type a properly worded sentence, what rock have you been living under?"



Really? Did you stop to consider that this user's first language may not be English? Did you realize that their username has the name "Aika" in it, which is a Japanese name? Did you ever think that they may be, I don't know... Japanese? Non-native English speakers might have some trouble with grammar. No need to insult them so immaturely.


----------



## Superpenguin

I think you all just read my post in a different way than it was posted and received the wrong emotions by it. I was in no way trying to be rude but giving advice. It can be so hard to express emotion online.

So anywaaays... I don't know if anyone read this post yet or what so:


Superpenguin said:


> I don't know if this was posted yet since it's now 3 days old, but a new commercial, featuring Some nice winter scenes, especially love the Northern Lights in this game!
> http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/egdj/movie/index.html


----------



## Bambi

The northern lights are so pretty! I saw them in LinandKo's youtube video of Christmas


----------



## blushingangels

Superpenguin said:


> I think you all just read my post in a different way than it was posted and received the wrong emotions by it. I was in no way trying to be rude but giving advice. It can be so hard to express emotion online.
> 
> So anywaaays... I don't know if anyone read this post yet or what so:



A piece of friendly advice for you, since you seem to be so intent on giving it out: Anyway is an adverb, and therefore cannot be plural, making "anywaaays" incorrect.


----------



## Bambi

What are we all? English teachers?

"Anyways" is common enough slang. At least where I am it is.

at lst she nt tkin lak dis.


----------



## Superpenguin

I guess I'll be the one to get us back on AC:NL discussion here.

I noticed that the tree leaves start to turn green while still having snow on them as winter ends, and I think that is so neat.


----------



## Bambi

That's a lot like where I am living now  We have such weird weather. It will be +16c in the middle of February and then we can have snowstorms in June when the leaves are all green lol.


----------



## Gummy

Bambi said:


> That's a lot like where I am living now  We have such weird weather. It will be +16c in the middle of February and then we can have snowstorms in June when the leaves are all green lol.



I know what that's like... New England weather can be really crazy where I am! One week a heat wave, a blizzard the next...

Also, is there a way that I can look at the color changes I can make to all the furniture items? I can't find anything like that anywhere.


----------



## Superpenguin

Gummy said:


> I know what that's like... New England weather can be really crazy where I am! One week a heat wave, a blizzard the next...
> 
> Also, is there a way that I can look at the color changes I can make to all the furniture items? I can't find anything like that anywhere.



I know there are guidebooks showing which furniture items can be 'gemified' and by which specific gems.

For example, let's say a table can be gemified, but only by sapphire and emerald gems.


----------



## mikesjay

Superpenguin said:


> I know there are guidebooks showing which furniture items can be 'gemified' and by which specific gems.
> 
> For example, let's say a table can be gemified, but only by sapphire and emerald gems.



Really? That's interesting, how certain ones can be gemified by only certain gems. Are there any other functions for the gems besides selling and "bedazzling" furniture? It'd be cool if there could be a department in the museum dedicated to it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

mikesjay said:


> It'd be cool if there could be a department in the museum dedicated to it.



You could use one of the rooms you get in the museum for gems/gem furniture.


----------



## souljahbill

mikesjay said:


> Really? That's interesting, how certain ones can be gemified by only certain gems. Are there any other functions for the gems besides selling and "bedazzling" furniture? It'd be cool if there could be a department in the museum dedicated to it.



There are only 5 or 6 types so a museum room wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## mikesjay

souljahbill said:


> There are only 5 or 6 types so a museum room wouldn't be necessary.



I think it'd still be a good idea to do. Are all four rooms available when you upgrade the museum to have the second floor?


----------



## Stevey Queen

mikesjay said:


> I think it'd still be a good idea to do. Are all four rooms available when you upgrade the museum to have the second floor?



I believe it cost 10,000 bells to open each room.


----------



## Gummy

Superpenguin said:


> I know there are guidebooks showing which furniture items can be 'gemified' and by which specific gems.
> 
> For example, let's say a table can be gemified, but only by sapphire and emerald gems.


Oh, I see! Do different gems produce different colored items, too?


----------



## ProfessorFisty

All dis Luigi's Mansion:  Dark Moon business has got me wonderin' if Wisp makes a triumphant return.


----------



## XenoVII

ProfessorFisty said:


> All dis Luigi's Mansion:  Dark Moon business has got me wonderin' if Wisp makes a triumphant return.



I'm pretty sure he's not, sorry. Buy I know the lamps are in there. Weird... but just for decoration.


----------



## Jake

Wisp doesn't return, but you can buy the lamp from Nooks.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Jake. said:


> Wisp doesn't return, but you can buy the lamp from Nooks.



R.I.P. Wisp.


----------



## FruitSalad

Anyone know if rafflesias exist in this game/ what happens when you have too many weeds?

edit: actually I found a picture







still, anything new happen if you have too many weeds?


----------



## BabyDaisy!!!

Does any one know how bushes work? Like can you buy them in the garden shop and do they take a few days to grow? Or does anyone have a link to more information on bushes, because that would help.


----------



## Pickles

Oh neat! I never have gotten one of those in any of my games. How many weeds do you have to have?? And does it stay forever? I mean, do you have to water it, etc, for it to stay?  



FruitSalad said:


> Anyone know if rafflesias exist in this game/ what happens when you have too many weeds?
> 
> edit: actually I found a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still, anything new happen if you have too many weeds?


----------



## Liquefy

FruitSalad said:


> Anyone know if rafflesias exist in this game/ what happens when you have too many weeds?
> 
> edit: actually I found a picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still, anything new happen if you have too many weeds?



Yes, Rafflesias do appear in this game.
I don't know what happens when there are too many weeds, but a Rafflesia appeared in my alternate town when I chopped down all my trees.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Pickles, it goes after you clean up your town. Once the weeds and litter are gone then the rafflesia will go too. I never got one legitimately, only when I got bored and time travelled.

ETA: Liquefy's post didn't show until I posted mine, I didn't know that about the trees, I thought it was all down to weeds and litter - interesting!


----------



## Liquefy

BabyDaisy!!! said:


> Does any one know how bushes work? Like can you buy them in the garden shop and do they take a few days to grow? Or does anyone have a link to more information on bushes, because that would help.



Yellow Hibiscus and Red Hibiscus are available for sale on Resort Island.
These two plus others (Holly, Pink Azalea, White Azalea, Blue Hydrangea, Pink Hydrangea, Fragrant Olive) are available for sale in the Garden Center when it becomes part of Home Center Mametsubu.

They grow to maturity two days after planting

Dates for blooms (in village):
Holly - December through March
Pink Azalea - April 11 through June 15
White Azalea - April 11 through June 15
Blue Hydrangea - June 16 through July 5
Pink Hydrangea - June 16 through July 5
Red Hibiscus - July 6 through September 15
Yellow Hibiscus - July 6 through September 15
Fragrant Olive - September 16 through November 30


----------



## Stevey Queen

Liquefy said:


> Yellow Hibiscus and Red Hibiscus are available for sale on Resort Island.
> These two plus others (Holly, Pink Azalea, White Azalea, Blue Hydrangea, Pink Hydrangea, Fragrant Olive) are available for sale in the Garden Center when it becomes part of Home Center Mametsubu.
> 
> They grow to maturity two days after planting
> 
> Dates for blooms (in village):
> Holly - December through March
> Pink Azalea - April 11 through June 15
> White Azalea - April 11 through June 15
> Blue Hydrangea - June 16 through July 5
> Pink Hydrangea - June 16 through July 5
> Red Hibiscus - July 6 through September 15
> Yellow Hibiscus - July 6 through September 15
> Fragrant Olive - September 16 through November 30



I didn't know they had bloom dates.  I wish they could be pretty all year long.


----------



## Gurgi

Wow, cool!  I didn't know the bushes had bloom times, and I didn't know there were so many varieties.  I love Hydrangea and Azalea bushes in real life, it will be great to have them here.  Does anybody have pictures of all the blooming bushes?


----------



## Pickles

Darn! They're kind of cool looking. Too bad you can't pull them up and put them in your house  



Chameleonsoup said:


> Pickles, it goes after you clean up your town. Once the weeds and litter are gone then the rafflesia will go too. I never got one legitimately, only when I got bored and time travelled.
> 
> ETA: Liquefy's post didn't show until I posted mine, I didn't know that about the trees, I thought it was all down to weeds and litter - interesting!


----------



## Jake

Gurgi said:


> Wow, cool!  I didn't know the bushes had bloom times, and I didn't know there were so many varieties.  I love Hydrangea and Azalea bushes in real life, it will be great to have them here.  Does anybody have pictures of all the blooming bushes?



http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/post/39876775838/all-flowers-bushes-in-animal-crossing-new-leaf


----------



## Juicebox

I actually like the bushes more than the actual flowers. I'm gonna love putting them in my town.


----------



## Bambi

_The bushes are awesome!!! I *love* the blue Hydragena._


----------



## Toeto

Still no release date?
Brb in a month to check again.


----------



## oath2order

So, are the bushes purely decorative?


----------



## Mz_D

The bushes act like trees. Though you can't shake them for coins. They have the same planting rules as trees as well and need to be one space away from buildings/etc. You can't move through them and have to go around. So you could make a maze with them.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mz_D said:


> They have the same planting rules as trees as well and need to be one space away from buildings/etc.
> So you could make a maze with them.



So they don't have the same planting rules as trees as you can place them next to each other.


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> So they don't have the same planting rules as trees as you can place them next to each other.



ya, same with bamboo i think


----------



## JCnator

Bushes can't be cut with axes, but you can instantly dig them up effortlessly.

The bamboos basically act likes a tree, except they spawn the seeds in form of diggable spot near these plants.


----------



## BabyDaisy!!!

Thanks for the info!
So, if you wanted to remove the bush, would you dig it up? And if the bush isn't blooming is it just like a regular bush?


----------



## Jake

You have to dig up a bush to remove it
when a bush isn't blooming it looks like a regular bush, but different species have different colorations/leaf designs.

The holly bush is darker than most and has jagged leaves etc.


----------



## Jake




----------



## SodaDog

hmm wonder whats inside?


----------



## Jake

It's Katrina's store...


----------



## Superpenguin

Jake. said:


> It's Katrina's store...



Yeah but what does it look like? Is it is just like her tent or what?


----------



## Jake

It just looks like the inside of her tent, I have an image of what the inside looks like but it seriously just looks like the tent there's no reason to.
Apparently her fortunes are more expensive and she sells some items - that's just what i've translated though and I don't even know if it's 100% legit so better wait for Zen to confirm.
I also think you have more control over her fortunes or something - I think she has better hours in the mall, too as opposed to the tent


----------



## Liquefy

Jake. said:


> It just looks like the inside of her tent, I have an image of what the inside looks like but it seriously just looks like the tent there's no reason to.
> Apparently her fortunes are more expensive and she sells some items - that's just what i've translated though and I don't even know if it's 100% legit so better wait for Zen to confirm.
> I also think you have more control over her fortunes or something - I think she has better hours in the mall, too as opposed to the tent



Yes, the inside is identical to that of her tent.
No, fortunes still cost 500 bells each.
Yes, she sells the Celebration Hat and the Tingle Hat for 10,000 bells each.  (The Celebration Hat is orderable for only 240 bells.)
No, you have no control over fortunes.
No, the hours are the same:

Katrina's Tent is usually open from 9am to 7pm.  The Fortune-Telling Mansion is usually open from 9am to 7pm.


----------



## Jake

Thank you for clearing that up


----------



## Zen

Quick note: I caught a Coelacanth while it was snowing.


----------



## oath2order

Zen said:


> Quick note: I caught a Coelacanth while it was snowing.



Congratulations! Coelacanths are evil.


----------



## Juicebox

oath2order said:


> Congratulations! Coelacanths are evil.



I caught two of them back in the Gamecube games and sold them both without realizing they are rare.

Haven't seen one for eight years.


----------



## Jake

I never caught one in WW with 2 years of playing..

I caught heaps in CF though, once I caught 3 or 4 within an hour


----------



## Mint

I caught three of them in my previous town, Bagel, in one night and then invited a friend over who caught two that night.
I caught one two today in my newest town.

But I never saw one in WW. ._.


----------



## Superpenguin

I've never caught one in GC, I found only one in WW, and I seem to get tons in CF.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

I remember catching a Coelacanth in WW, I think i just donated it


----------



## Jake

I found some super sexy screenshots give me a minute;


----------



## mikesjay

OMG Jake that last picture! Any reason why the creds are rolling?


----------



## Stevey Queen

mikesjay said:


> OMG Jake that last picture! Any reason why the creds are rolling?



When you sit down by your town tree, it shows your record as mayor (what you accomplished, i think) and also maybe the credits, idk.

I think your tree needs to be a certain size for this to happen.

Idk, this is such old news that I forgot what's it about.


----------



## Jake

Lovemcqueen said:


> When you sit down by your town tree, it shows your record as mayor (what you accomplished, i think) and also maybe the credits, idk.
> 
> I think your tree needs to be a certain size for this to happen.
> 
> Idk, this is such old news that I forgot what's it about.



Ya this - I think once it reaches the third stage you can sit by it and it tells you your progress as mayor blah blh ah blah


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Wow! i might sit down on my tree every once in a while to see what i've accomplished so far


----------



## Jake

Yeah I never really planned to sit on the tree - why would I waste like 2 minutes looking at **** when I can be doing other things.
But I'll probably sit once a week.


----------



## Zen

i sit at the tree to get visitor info (number of)


----------



## Prof Gallows

The tree thing is neat and all, but I'm more interested in the fact that there are two people in that dream town.

Can you have more than one person to go to a dream town at once?


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> The tree thing is neat and all, but I'm more interested in the fact that there are two people in that dream town.
> 
> Can you have more than one person to go to a dream town at once?


It might not even be a Dream Town, I'm sure you can purchase the exact same sleeping cap and gown from the Able Sisters.


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> The tree thing is neat and all, but I'm more interested in the fact that there are two people in that dream town.
> 
> Can you have more than one person to go to a dream town at once?



What pingu said

It's a normal town they're just wearing the pajamas


----------



## Prof Gallows

I see.


That's disappointing.


----------



## oath2order

Honestly, I don't care too much for the Dream House thing. Sure, it looks cool, but I can't see myself using it much.


----------



## SonicHyuga

I'll be using it often. What can be better than seeing other people's towns with your own eyes than just screenshots here?

Plus you get 5,000 bells a day for just updating your town, so you might as well.


----------



## Octavia

oath2order said:


> Honestly, I don't care too much for the Dream House thing. Sure, it looks cool, but I can't see myself using it much.



That's actually one of the features I'll be using the most. Visiting towns from all over the world and seeing how creative some can be/getting ideas from other towns sounds fun.


----------



## Superpenguin

oath2order said:


> Honestly, I don't care too much for the Dream House thing. Sure, it looks cool, but I can't see myself using it much.



Neither can I. I mean I will still get the building and everything, but I'll probably use it only on rare occasions.


----------



## Jake

Wow. I thought people would be all over the dream mansion. It's honestly my favorite feature of the game, and I'm going to have to need lots of self control to not time travel to unlock it lol


----------



## Zen

Jake. said:


> Wow. I thought people would be all over the dream mansion. It's honestly my favorite feature of the game, and I'm going to have to need lots of self control to not time travel to unlock it lol



it unlocks pretty early (a week after being mayor) so i think you'll be alright.

i do admit, i haven't used the dream mansion much lately. I do use it for inspiration sometimes and of course to visit towns for patterns. 

I really should get a dream address...


----------



## aikatears

I am so going to be using the dream mansion, I have started saving address of towns


----------



## Julie

Same, the dream mansion is an awesome source for finding more inspiration!


----------



## DJStarstryker

I don't care about the dream mansion stuff as much myself. I kinda know how I want to make my town, and seeing other people's towns won't really help me make mine better necessarily.

I'm mostly interested in the Street Pass features. Want to get other peoples' houses in my town so I can order things they have in their houses and so their characters will give me free stuff. Just hope the US version is compatible with the Japanese version as far as Street Pass features go. Seeing as I live in Japan, could just take my game with me around Tokyo and get a lot of Street Passes. Think it'll be easy to fill up the Street Pass part of my town if they're compatible. I see people play this game on the train *all the time*.


----------



## Zen

DJStarstryker said:


> Seeing as I live in Japan, could just take my game with me around Tokyo and get a lot of Street Passes. Think it'll be easy to fill up the Street Pass part of my town if they're compatible. I see people play this game on the train *all the time*.



I'm surprised you haven't been playing this game. 0_o

3DS used 100$. 
game 50$.
so much fun - priceless.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Zen said:


> I'm surprised you haven't been playing this game. 0_o
> 
> 3DS used 100$.
> game 50$.
> so much fun - priceless.



Because my written Japanese is terrible. I won't get as much fun out of it if I can't read it. 

Trust me on this. I played Suikoden in Japanese fairly recently. The only reason I survived that is I found a copy of the script somewhere in English. Animal Crossing is a game you can't make a script for, because everyone has different villagers and the villagers react to you in different ways all the time.

Ironically, thanks to Suikoden and riding on the train all the time in Tokyo, I probably know more kanji than I know hiragana or katakana. And that's just sad. AC is made for everyone to play, so doesn't have much kanji.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Someone could probably make a script, but reading it would involve a lot of backtracking due to villagers having random responses.

You're smart for waiting. What point is there getting a game you can only half enjoy?


----------



## Zen

DJStarstryker said:


> *Because my written Japanese is terrible. I won't get as much fun out of it if I can't read it.
> *
> Trust me on this. I played Suikoden in Japanese fairly recently. The only reason I survived that is I found a copy of the script somewhere in English. Animal Crossing is a game you can't make a script for, because everyone has different villagers and the villagers react to you in different ways all the time.
> 
> Ironically, thanks to Suikoden and riding on the train all the time in Tokyo, I probably know more kanji than I know hiragana or katakana. And that's just sad. AC is made for everyone to play, so doesn't have much kanji.



That sounds like an incentive to study and to take the game slowly. Also this game has a fair amount of kanji; though nearly everything has furigana to make it easier on kids.




Prof Gallows said:


> Someone could probably make a script, but reading it would involve a lot of backtracking due to villagers having random responses.
> 
> You're smart for waiting. *What point is there getting a game you can only half enjoy?*



You get as much out of the game as you put into it


----------



## mikesjay

I think the upcoming DLC looks way too cool. 
The "Aurora screen" delivering this Friday, the first in Japan. JEALOUS.


----------



## Jake

sexy blog time


----------



## Octavia

mikesjay said:


> I think the upcoming DLC looks way too cool.
> The "Aurora screen" delivering this Friday, the first in Japan. JEALOUS.



How beautiful. I hope we get nice dlc like this when the game is finally released.


----------



## oath2order

Octavia said:


> How beautiful. I hope we get nice dlc like this when the game is finally released.



Is DLC orderable from whoever does ordering? Because I know for sure that I'mma ask the Japanese players for that because that Aurora Borealis thing looks awesome.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Oh my goodness, I hope that's orderable...


----------



## Superpenguin

That thing is the best DLC ever! I have to get it from a Japanese Player or an American-Japanese player.


----------



## Mint

It's so pretty.  It looks like it is the DLC received from Pelly, so it will be orderable.

The DLC gift that Pete gives out is never orderable.


----------



## McRibbie

The Kagamimochi is apparently orderable, and that was given out by Pete. I do wish that they'd patch it to make all DLC orderable.


----------



## Stevey Queen

mikesjay said:


> I think the upcoming DLC looks way too cool.
> The "Aurora screen" delivering this Friday, the first in Japan. JEALOUS.



Looks kinda weird :/


----------



## Justin

I'm so jealous of that Aurora Screen item... I NEED IT.


----------



## mikesjay

I wonder if it has any animation. I'm pretty sure it will, but I wonder how?


----------



## BabyDaisy!!!

I like it, but I don't really know where I would put it.... Maybe in front of my bed?


----------



## Superpenguin

I plan on having one room the Snowflake/Ice Series, and I really want that Aurora to put in it.


----------



## suttonmitchell

BabyDaisy!!! said:


> I like it, but I don't really know where I would put it.... Maybe in front of my bed?



I really like that idea. If it is orderable, I could make invisible walls with em as well.


----------



## Hey Listen!

suttonmitchell said:


> I really like that idea. If it is orderable, I could make invisible walls with em as well.



It would be cool to have a maze made out of them.


----------



## Zen

suttonmitchell said:


> I really like that idea. If it is orderable, I could make invisible walls with em as well.



Depends on how it arrives. If it's from the post office, then it's more than likely to be orderable. If it's from nintendo and pete delivers it, then it isn't.


----------



## Gurgi

I love that aurora screen!  It's so soothing, and since we can't see the aurora all the time outside, it will be nice to have a "permanent" one in our houses.  I'm sure it has animation, it must.


----------



## SodaDog

nice screen, i hope we can recolour it.


----------



## suttonmitchell

Gurgi said:


> I love that aurora screen!  It's so soothing, and since we can't see the aurora all the time outside, it will be nice to have a "permanent" one in our houses.  I'm sure it has animation, it must.



I agree with it being a soothing addition to my home. I really hope it has a slow and smooth animation. I'll let you guys know on Friday.


----------



## Fjoora

_I have created a seperate thread for this, but I figured I would post this here as well since this is a thread for AC:NL Information and is a heavily visited thread._

I have been asking around about this for awhile, but does anyone know of a place to go to get a full list (*preferably with pictures for each item*) besides the Japanese Wiki?

I love that wiki, but on this, it doesn't have pictures for every item and I'd very much like to get a full picture of what is available.

Thank you to all who reply.


----------



## oath2order

I don't think anybody has that yet.


----------



## JKDOS

I've been away from the forums and haven't played my Animal crossing Jump out in a couple months as well. Just recently I remembered that I am still waiting for this game to come out in NA. My question is, have I missed any release details? Or is it still set for Early/first half 2013?


----------



## RisingSun

Still early/first half of 2013 for NA....Q2 for Europe....Feb 7 for South Korea


----------



## Liquefy

Jesirawr said:


> _I have created a seperate thread for this, but I figured I would post this here as well since this is a thread for AC:NL Information and is a heavily visited thread._
> 
> I have been asking around about this for awhile, but does anyone know of a place to go to get a full list (*preferably with pictures for each item*) besides the Japanese Wiki?
> 
> I love that wiki, but on this, it doesn't have pictures for every item and I'd very much like to get a full picture of what is available.
> 
> Thank you to all who reply.



Complete list, but no images:
http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs/65825


----------



## JCnator

Tired waiting a minute or so to reach in the island alone? Well, just tap on the screen a several times and it will immediately skip to the hut. The same can be done while leaving.

I accidentally discovered it lately, so I bet that this wasn't already told. Or it was?


----------



## Fame

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Tired waiting a minute or so to reach in the island alone? Well, just tap on the screen a several times and it will immediately skip to the hut. The same can be done while leaving.
> 
> I accidentally discovered it lately, so I bet that this wasn't already told. Or it was?



wow that could actually be quite useful than just having to sit through his song every goddamn time
can it be used on wifi? idk how it would work on wifi tho


----------



## JCnator

Fame said:


> wow that could actually be quite useful than just having to sit through his song every goddamn time
> can it be used on wifi? idk how it would work on wifi tho



Well, when your buddies are with you, you can tell to Kapp'n to not sing, in which will save a lot of time when navigating through the seas. Otherwise, you'd have to tap on the touch screen several times to skip the song part.


----------



## Jake

I'm gonna link the TBT master post for ACNL in the first post since it's really useful;
http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/post/39828209142/animal-crossing-new-leaf-guides-and-information


----------



## Mint

I got my aurora screen and to answer the questions asked a few days ago:
It can't be recoloured, it has a very slow animation and it can be ordered!


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Ooh Mint, please say you'll be taking orders in a few months!


----------



## SodaDog

ah well.


----------



## Mint

Chameleonsoup said:


> Ooh Mint, please say you'll be taking orders in a few months!



I can take orders in a few months.  They cost around 4000 bells to order which is nice and cheap. ^^


----------



## SodaDog

im itching for a release date!


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Hurrah! Thanks  I'm getting all excited again now and plotting to sell all my fruit and collecting seashells haha! Ahh I love the first week in a new town <3


----------



## aikatears

Mint said:


> I can take orders in a few months.  They cost around 4000 bells to order which is nice and cheap. ^^


even if we end up getting these it be nice to have them early...its great that some of the dlc can be ordered. I have to make a list and save up once I get the game.


----------



## Mz_D

I found a new item this morning. It's festival related, some beans! You get to throw them and they scatter. If they hit a villager they get a shocked face for a second... too fast to take a photo of. These beans are used in Japan in the Setsubun festival. Which is in the start of February.



You can see the beans scattering in this pic.

I was able to buy it from the Home Centre for 800 bells on the 1st of Feb. It doesn't have it's own icon, just the brown bag the same as the glow sticks.

I kept throwing beans at Charmy and chased her and she didn't seem to get mad at me, so there doesn't seem to be any negative effect unlike the net.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I really like that! It's really cool to see that they would add beans you can throw for the bean throwing festival.

Though it makes me wonder if the holidays outside of Japan will get things like this or not.


----------



## Mz_D

Yeah I worried about that as well. Setsubun is a very Japanese festival. I don't know if it would translate to the European or American versions.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Mz_D said:


> Yeah I worried about that as well. Setsubun is a very Japanese festival. I don't know if it would translate to the European or American versions.



Probably not sadly. There aren't any holidays or festivals I can think of that would be similar..


----------



## Superpenguin

Are the beans unlimited per bag? Or is there a limit of x amount of throws?


----------



## Chameleonsoup

With all the 'localising' they've been doing, it's probably not going to be outside Japan!


----------



## Jake

Chameleonsoup said:


> With all the 'localising' they've been doing, it's probably not going to be outside Japan!



Well setsubun is a Japanese holiday so why would it make it outside the Japnese game?
it never did in the previous series...


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Mmm. That was just a little joke. About how long the game is taking to come out.


----------



## Mz_D

I was chasing Charmy around the village throwing beans at her and it didn't seem to run out. Then again I only did it for about a minute. Maybe the beans will go rotten after 7 days. I'll keep using them everyday and find out.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Mz_D said:


> I was chasing Charmy around the village throwing beans at her and it didn't seem to run out. Then again I only did it for about a minute. Maybe the beans will go rotten after 7 days. I'll keep using them everyday and find out.



D: I wanna throw beans at villagers D: Idc if it's a japanese holiday, I want it in the American version.


----------



## Juicebox

I've always wished that they would mix Japanese and Western holidays into the games, but I know it's not going to happen.

But I can survive without Setsuban.


----------



## RisingSun

Its a shame, really, that this one holiday probably won't make it out of Japan.  If they would put it in the other regions, it could go  a long way to intercultural understanding (not to mention, I'd use any excuse to throw something at my villagers )


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I like some japanese holidays. I'm not sure about throwing beans at people though.


----------



## Superpenguin

I don't care if the holiday doesn't come out of Japan, I just want the beans lol, and I'm sure we can get some by visiting Japanese towns, or asking Japanese players.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Hope so. That also raises a question I've been wanting to know(though this probably isn't the right thread to be asking, oh well.)

Those people who bought the JP version, are you going to keep playing it when the English version comes out? Would be a really cool way for people to get the JP exclusive stuff.


----------



## Mint

Prof Gallows said:


> Those people who bought the JP version, are you going to keep playing it when the English version comes out? Would be a really cool way for people to get the JP exclusive stuff.



Some are, some aren't. I'm keeping my JP version and have already started gathering items for my NA copy of the game and for friends who will have the NA version.


----------



## Valerie

I'm going to keep my Japanese game as well. I actually have considered cancelling my pre-order of the American game. One cart is enough to keep me busy!  I couldn't imagine doing 2 at once.

Oh, and just to say: very excited that the aurora screen is order-able! They really are very pretty.


----------



## Octavia

MDofDarkheart said:


> I like some japanese holidays. I'm not sure about throwing beans at people though.



I do as well. I highly doubt we'll get Setsubun and even if we did, I guarantee some bleeding hearts would go around claiming and protesting that this is animal abuse.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Octavia said:


> I do as well. I highly doubt we'll get Setsubun and even if we did, I guarantee some bleeding hearts would go around claiming and protesting that this is animal abuse.



*Promoting violent behavior. =p

But like SP said, we'll probably be able to get them from JP players.


----------



## Mint

Throwing beans is fun. :c And the villagers abuse you back by throwing them at you. xD


----------



## Prof Gallows

Mint said:


> Throwing beans is fun. :c And the villagers abuse you back by throwing them at you. xD



Yes, I believe that there is an archaic term for that in NA..
if I remember correctly.. it's called having fun. Good thing that sort of thing is being outlawed.


----------



## XenoVII

Prof Gallows said:


> Yes, I believe that there is an archaic term for that in NA..
> if I remember correctly.. it's called having fun. Good thing that sort of thing is being outlawed.



Heh, heh, yeah... 
Anyways, does anyone remember the dates of Tabanta and Setsubun?


----------



## Octavia

Setsubun is on February 3rd, Tanabata is on July 7th. 



Prof Gallows said:


> *Promoting violent behavior. =p


Thanks for that.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Setsubun is the third of Feb.


edit: late on that. lol


----------



## Mz_D

Also the aim of the festival is not to throw beans at people but around the house to ward off evil.


----------



## Khiara

There was a new nintendo direct about NL in japan


----------



## Superpenguin

There's a whole thread dedicated about that bro.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ssing-Nintendo-Direct-February-1st-(Japanese)


----------



## FruitSalad

Does that bag of beans ever run out or can you just keep throwing beans with a single bag?


----------



## Mint

FruitSalad said:


> Does that bag of beans ever run out or can you just keep throwing beans with a single bag?



Mine hasn't run out and I have thrown a lot of beans.  I don't think it ever runs out.


----------



## mikesjay

The Aurora Screen DLC has been out in Japan. Any of you receive it?


----------



## Mint

mikesjay said:


> The Aurora Screen DLC has been out in Japan. Any of you receive it?



Yes, a few of us have it and it can be ordered from the catalog.


----------



## AVGanondorf

How do you obtain the bag of beans?


----------



## Pelshko

AVGanondorf said:


> How do you obtain the bag of beans?


You can purchase it from the store, it's looks like the usual item in a bag


----------



## mattmagician

This'll be posted on my tumblr later today, thought I'd give you guys a first look
Updated Nintendo Village footage


----------



## McRibbie

Well, that was unexpected. I'm hoping they'll give away the rest of the Nintendo themed patterns from the Direct, but I'm glad to see the new patterns there.


----------



## Bea

I like that some festivals are region specific. That encourages us to make friends in Japan so we can go to their towns and celebrate Setsubun. And of course they can come to our towns and celebrate some North American holidays. It gives the games such a 'real' feeling, like you're actually travelling across the world


----------



## Bambi

Bea said:


> It gives the games such a 'real' feeling, like you're actually travelling across the world



I agree!


----------



## Viriel

"Friends in Japan" ?
But how are we going to write down japanese signs on an occidental 3DS, for entering them in our friends list ?


----------



## RisingSun

The 3ds friend codes automatically put in the name when you both hook up.  I don't know if someone with a Japanese 3ds and spelled their name in Japanese characters want to friend with me to test this theory, but I will bet either the console will translate or it will fix the name you put in.


----------



## JCnator

If you're playing with anyone who has a Japanese 3DS, you might see some Japanese from them, even if you're not able to type them at all with your American/European 3DS. Whenever someone has you added (provided you did the same) and connect online, it'll fix the names of the registered players. Even with Korean and Japanese! Therefore, you won't have to correctly type their name, but it's still recommended for quicker identifying, just in case. Same goes for Animal Crossing: New Leaf as well.


----------



## TomoEGoto

I feel quite newbish for asking, but how do you catch Shizue asleep to unlock the Dream Mansion?
I was curious because none of the wikis that I have looked at so far has any real concrete information
and I was wondering if it's late at night or at random times you will find her asleep.

Another quick (and quite newbish) question is, how do you grow delicious fruits and is it only exclusive to your town fruit?


----------



## JCnator

I have no accurate information to tell about unlocking the Dream Mansion, but I believe you had to wait a certain number of days and have connected to Internet at least once. I got it that way.

You can only grow your native delicious fruit. If you attempt to plant a foreign delicious fruit, that tree will just spawn their normal fruits instead.



Also...


> I played Festivale today (I actually time travelled to Monday, as it's needed to easily manage my schedule).
> 
> Like in ACCF, confettis are everywhere in my town. Festivale appears to be quite different in comparaison.
> From what I've seen so far, colored feathers (there are 7 different colored feathers, including the rainbow one) are found floating around the town and can be caught with a net. You can also trade with villagers for another feather, or perhaps risking it to get a chance of obtaining one of the Pav? Series items by playing a "game". You can also hand out 3 of the asked colored feathers or one rainbow feather to Pav? herself to obtain the Series. She may give duplicates, so patience is still a must to snag every single Pav? furniture.
> 
> Much, much less painful than ACCF's Festivale, as it doesn't take too long to collect the Series. It took me less than 3 hours to do so, along with the help of a friend.



I'm not entierely sure if the games you play with villagers are entierly luck-based or if there's some sort of skill involved to easily get through of them.


----------



## Mint

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I'm not entierely sure if the games you play with villagers are entierly luck-based or if there's some sort of skill involved to easily get through of them.



The rock-paper-scissors game is luck based. The other game, the villagers give you hints using the emotions they show.


----------



## LeAckerman

Did anyone else notice in the E3 2011 pics the trees and speech bubble look diffrent from now? I just noticed it today. :O


----------



## Superpenguin

IcarusGamer said:


> Did anyone else notice in the E3 2011 pics the trees and speech bubble look diffrent from now? I just noticed it today. :O



I'm sorry but did you just open your eyes for the first time today?
Here's one of the several threads that talked about it:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...and-replaced&p=1247377&viewfull=1#post1247377


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Superpenguin said:


> I'm sorry but did you just open your eyes for the first time today?
> Here's one of the several threads that talked about it:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...and-replaced&p=1247377&viewfull=1#post1247377



To be fair, that thread was in july 2012..


----------



## Superpenguin

Takoya said:


> To be fair, that thread was in july 2012..



To be fair, it still exists and is not closed.
Anyway, does the fishing tourney furniture come from each fish entry?


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Wow, no need to get sarky. You can't expect people to view every old thread.


----------



## Sora

Takoya said:


> Wow, no need to get sarky. You can't expect people to view every old thread.



I agree with you man. I mean that thread is 1: hard to find and 2: outdated.


----------



## RisingSun

And once again, we have moderators that are not moderators.  While the poster did have old news, it may be that he has just now learned about the game and was looking through old YouTube videos and noted that.  Also, anything that isn't on the first page of the forum is kind of free game to repost.  Instead of making the poster feel stupid and unloved, how about saying, yeah, most people knew about that and here is a thread that details it.  Why do we need to say rude things about looking before posting? If you can't say something nice, don't say anything.


----------



## Mz_D

Superpenguin said:


> To be fair, it still exists and is not closed.
> Anyway, does the fishing tourney furniture come from each fish entry?


I've had four or five fishing tourneys now and got one or two of the furniture set from each. (I'm always super busy on a Saturday so it's hard for me to play all day.) 

What has happened though is I've got the next furniture piece along so each time is not reset it continues. Which would have meant if it didn't I would have had 5 squid chairs. (That's the first item I got) You get a prize each time you bring in a winning fish. So you need to remember what size was the last one so you can beat it and get another item.

Also not sure if this has been mentioned yet but my Shampoodle's has started selling boy hair styles as well as girl's. So my girl character can get a boy's style. I can see some wonderful cross dressing now.


----------



## amped4jr88

Sora said:


> I agree with you man. I mean that thread is 1: hard to find and 2: outdated.



EXACTLY THIS!!! You cannot expect every person to have read every thread, there is no need to get rude with people just because they mention something that YOU knew months ago because of an old thread. (And I am not targeting just the person that responded to this thread, Im talking all the people who do it when people post something "old") Some people don't spend every day on here checking every post, nor do they have time to look through hundreds of pages to find that exact bit....I mean come ON! A friendly, "yes I, along with some others noticed this...you can check out (link to old thread) where it was originally discussed for more details" would have sufficed. I love frequenting this thread for information but one thing I do not like is how rude people are if you post ONE bit of info that they already knew or was posted 6 months ago. I love coming here for information, but the snappiness and stuff is really a mood-killer. All this  I shouldn't be "scared" to post a thread about something for fear of this type of uncalled for rudeness and being made to look stupid.


----------



## Pickles

I agree. The exact reason I won't create a thread, and just lurk most of the time... People, especially on the internet, can be real butts sometimes. Easy to do when you can't see the person you're hurting. 



amped4jr88 said:


> EXACTLY THIS!!! You cannot expect every person to have read every thread, there is no need to get rude with people just because they mention something that YOU knew months ago because of an old thread. (And I am not targeting just the person that responded to this thread, Im talking all the people who do it when people post something "old") Some people don't spend every day on here checking every post, nor do they have time to look through hundreds of pages to find that exact bit....I mean come ON! A friendly, "yes I, along with some others noticed this...you can check out (link to old thread) where it was originally discussed for more details" would have sufficed. I love frequenting this thread for information but one thing I do not like is how rude people are if you post ONE bit of info that they already knew or was posted 6 months ago. I love coming here for information, but the snappiness and stuff is really a mood-killer. All this  I shouldn't be "scared" to post a thread about something for fear of this type of uncalled for rudeness and being made to look stupid.


----------



## Feraligator

Pickles said:


> I agree. The exact reason I won't create a thread, and just lurk most of the time... People, especially on the internet, can be real butts sometimes. Easy to do when you can't see the person you're hurting.



I agree with everyone who is saying this. This forum is controlled by moderators who do their job properly, and not too drastically with harsh words and signs. People who try to be like moderators actually don't think properly and say hurtful things to the user. These people should be reported. There's many people here who think they can control the place. Moderators can do the job.


----------



## Superpenguin

Can we please get back to AC:NL related stuff? I mean seriously there is one comment that people see as "rude" and they all of a sudden rage and get off track.

Okay, so what are the benefits of being a VIP in the HRA?


----------



## oath2order

So, moving off of that tangent...




Mz_D said:


> Also not sure if this has been mentioned yet but my Shampoodle's has started selling boy hair styles as well as girl's. So my girl character can get a boy's style. I can see some wonderful cross dressing now.



Oh, good, so we can do that.


----------



## Dizzard

Does anyone know if there is anything unusual in the Korean versions of the game that weren't in the Japanese versions?

I'm just wondering since they can have holidays different between regions, what if they also had villagers different between regions and you had to connect for them to be unlocked in your game. (like the monkeys in wild world) Has there been anything like that around?


----------



## JCnator

Superpenguin said:


> [...]
> Okay, so what are the benefits of being a VIP in the HRA?



If you get high scores while being a VIP member in HHA, you will be able to decorate your house in gold. There's a roof, wall, door, fences and mailbox.


----------



## Officer Berri

Sounds pretty tacky.  Good thing though. It means I wont have to worry about my score.


----------



## Bambi

Officer Berri said:


> Sounds pretty tacky.  Good thing though. It means I wont have to worry about my score.



lol agree with you there


----------



## AndyB

If there a post that you feel to be rude, report it. A member of staff will see to dealing with it.

Penguin, there was no need to be so critical over a new thread. It happens a lot. With how some users are, bumping an older thread can result in the same kind of attitude.


----------



## Superpenguin

AndyB said:


> If there a post that you feel to be rude, report it. A member of staff will see to dealing with it.
> 
> Penguin, there was no need to be so critical over a new thread. It happens a lot. With how some users are, bumping an older thread can result in the same kind of attitude.


My apologies.

Anyway, that golden house exterior stuff sounds neat, but too much gold!


----------



## Mz_D

oath2order said:


> So, moving off of that tangent...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, good, so we can do that.


I'm not sure what the unlocking ability for that is though it has been 2 months since Shampoodle has opened and I haven't used it for a while but I have been buying the odd accessory. 

She'll ask a new question when you sit down in the chair first if you want to have a girl's style or boy's.

The 11th saw the carnival festival and that wonderful Peacock who sure can dance. I found it really hard to play the three games. Paper, Scissors, stone was all by chance and so was the "This way or that" game where you have to choose the direction, if you get the same as the villager you win. The third game was a type of charades with a riddle. So something like "It's cold *Shivers*.... then it's hot *angry face* what is it?" Followed by multiple choice. I think this might be easier in English for me as in Japanese there were so many words I don't know yet.

I found the feather quest hard and a bit broken. One time I handed in feathers but they weren't taken and I had to hand them in again and I got the same item. I did get so many of the same item that I gave up at 11pm last night and I don't know if I got a full set. There doesn't seem to be any order to it and it's just random.



Coco sure suits this look though.

Swapping feathers was also an option. Juri here totally wants my white feather. (I love his shocked face.)

The Peacock sure looks cool at night. So sparkly.


----------



## BabyDaisy!!!

Those feather hats look cool!
(Oh by the way, am I the only one creeped out by the horses eyes?)


----------



## Superpenguin

I love how animals wear the headdress for festivale! Pave looks so much better during the night, just wow!


----------



## Pickles

Nope, creeps me out a bit, too. LOL I agree, though! LOVE the feather hats! 



BabyDaisy!!! said:


> Those feather hats look cool!
> (Oh by the way, am I the only one creeped out by the horses eyes?)


----------



## JCnator

Well, if you have 11 different furnitures, a carpet and a wallpaper, then you have completed the Pav? Series. What I did to obtain all of them is by obtaining feathers scattered throughout my town and asked villagers to trade for the right ones. When they ask me to play games, I simply refuse on doing that, as they waste more of my time than it actually worth. Oh, and a rainbow feather means a free Pav? furniture!
Having some friends to collect things render this task a bit faster and less boring, especially considering you can swap duplicates and feathers easily. Every time a player manages to gather 3 of the asked feathers, Pav? will switch colors before you actually come back.


----------



## oath2order

Mz_D said:


> Followed by multiple choice. I think this might be easier in English for me as in Japanese there were so many words I don't know yet.



Isn't his name still Pave? And yeah, it probably will be XD


----------



## Torotix

I think the name is Bellarina or something and it's a girl in the Japanese version..like a reverse Gracie..


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Isn't his name still Pave? And yeah, it probably will be XD


His name is still Pave (why would they change it?)
Actually I can't say whether or not he's going to be called Pave in the english version - but why would it change; his name is the same as it was in CF so it should be the same in english




Torotix said:


> I think the name is Bellarina or something and it's a girl in the Japanese version..like a reverse Gracie..


Name is Japanese is Bereriina so Bellarina is correct. He is male in the Japanese version and female in the english version (though I never saw him as female in the Wii so I still say he's male)

I mean, even if they label him as female, he's a peacock and only male peacocks look like that, so if they want to make him female they have to change his look entirely... so he's male in both games regardless of what Nintendo labels.


----------



## Mz_D

I was actually talking about the quiz that the villagers give. I got confused when I had the multiple choice as there were a lot of words I didn't know. When I knew the words it was easy enough, but still a bit tricky for kids.

Peacocks in real life, it's only the male that have those feathers and the female is a brown colour and called a peahen. So I would do the same and always think of Pave or Bellarina as a male. (I mean isn't Pave the more male sounding name while Bellarina isn't...)

Juri's shocked face is awesome, he's usually got his eyes closed though so for those guys that want the unicorn you shouldn't worry too much about the zombie face. I sort of really like it.

When I was half way through collecting feathers if I stopped and had to save and reload the colour would always change. So I had to run up and check each time. It also helped with hiding the feathers in letters as the villagers if they win a game will take your feathers instead of giving you one. You can drop them on the ground as well, you can see the dropped feathers in one of my previous pics.

I checked and I missed the bed and the small table. I got 10 wallpapers though which shows I was trying.


----------



## Torotix

I didn't know they said Pave was a female, I'd never heard that he was meant to be a female in the English version, and I think even young kids know that peacocks are always male anyway..


----------



## Gurgi

Yeah, I'm almost positive that Pave was male even in the English version of City Folk.


----------



## Juicebox

Yeah, I remember thinking he was male as well. Maybe I didn't pay attention during the dialogue.


----------



## Officer Berri

Pave is noted as 'him' in the Premiere Edition of the Prima Games City Folk Strategy guide, so I'd say that even if they did call him female in game it wasn't fooling anybody. xD


----------



## Superpenguin

Torotix said:


> I didn't know they said Pave was a female, I'd never heard that he was meant to be a female in the English version, and I think even young kids know that peacocks are always male anyway..



Peacocks aren't only males(how would they reproduce?)
The male ones are just more colorful, while females are a lot more brownish and dull in color, sort of like ducks.

I've always seen Pave as a male.


----------



## Bambi

Superpenguin said:


> Peacocks aren't only males(how would they reproduce?)
> The male ones are just more colorful, while females are a lot more brownish and dull in color, sort of like ducks.
> 
> I've always seen Pave as a male.




Peacock's are always male. The females are called Peahens and in general they are called "Peafowls"  In the genus "Pavo" hence the name.


----------



## Cevan

Is it true you need to reset your game and have Resetti scold you once to unlock the Resetti Reset Center in the town projects?


----------



## Superpenguin

Cevan said:


> Is it true you need to reset your game and have Resetti scold you once to unlock the Resetti Reset Center in the town projects?



I know that is an easy way to do it, but I thought there was another possible way.


----------



## JCnator

Tonight, I visted RSC, and there's a device that let use your 3DS microphone when holding the A button on it.
I shouted various words, and Resetti commented on them.






Eventually, the red alarm ran off and Resetti launched off while leaving some flaming blazes! Probably because I shouted "リセット" (Risetto) while using the device, or waited long enough. 











I honestly laughed at this!


----------



## SonicHyuga

PLEASE tell me that last part says this: 






I remember that being an hilarious conversation.


----------



## JCnator

Shame I didn't took the very last dialog before the door behind Resetti closed. I believe he said something like he did in ACCF, but not exactly.

I can interpret the last two pictures on my previous posts.
The second picture says like : "Lemme see... RESET! RESET!"
And the third one has Resetti shouting: "RANGER!"


----------



## Haihappen

from the European Nintendo Direct:


----------



## Joey

When you download new leaf off eshop does it freeze sometimes or is it the exact same as the physical copy. I think I read somewhere that someone was complaining that it freezes or something.


----------



## Nooblord

I think it has something to do with the format of your SD cards, which I'm sure there are ways to fix.
What I'd like to know is how many blocks New Leaf takes up? That includes extra data, because Nintendo Video didn't take too many blocks but had, like, a gazillion blocks worth of extra data.


----------



## Joey

Haihappen said:


> from the European Nintendo Direct:



I thought her name was Isabelle


----------



## Jonk

Melinda is her German name.^^


----------



## Joey

Jonk said:


> Melinda is her German name.^^



Oh, thanks


----------



## Zen

Joey said:


> When you download new leaf off eshop does it freeze sometimes or is it the exact same as the physical copy. I think I read somewhere that someone was complaining that it freezes or something.



Overall the same. Depends on the SD card it seems. I haven't had any freezes in either. 

Though I haven't played with the digital version that long. I would ask Mint or 7777777. I can vouch perfection for the physical copy though xD


----------



## Mint

Joey said:


> When you download new leaf off eshop does it freeze sometimes or is it the exact same as the physical copy. I think I read somewhere that someone was complaining that it freezes or something.



TheBigJC7777777 has had freezing issues with his game.

Mine has had issues with the save data becoming corrupt which results in the entire loss of a town. Physical copies can corrupt too. I transferred my data over to a different SD card and it has been fine ever since. -knocks on wood-

We both have digital copies.


I hope my current town can hold out long enough until I get a physical copy to evacuate some items over to. D:


----------



## Joey

Mint said:


> TheBigJC7777777 has had freezing issues with his game.
> 
> Mine has had issues with the save data becoming corrupt which results in the entire loss of a town. Physical copies can corrupt too. I transferred my data over to a different SD card and it has been fine ever since. -knocks on wood-
> 
> We both have digital copies.
> 
> 
> I hope my current town can hold out long enough until I get a physical copy to evacuate some items over to. D:



Thanks for that


----------



## JCnator

Actually, my digital copy was having freezing issues that popped rather "frequently" since I formatted both of my SD Cards with Windows XP's tool. It took me a while to realize that I've done a big mistake, and resorted to a much better SD card formatting tool and being. And I got another freeze when visiting at someone else's town.
For some reason, playing online actually amplifies the crash rate when a SD card is poorly formatted or defective. The SD card gets a bigger load of accesses whenever someone enter/exit from an area, and that increases the probability of my game to eventually "lock-up". Ironically, it's a good way to know if your SD card is working well for a game that asks saving and loading quite often.
Also, since I was deactivating the SD card before pulling it away from my laptop, I haven't witnessed any freeze.


If you are going to opt for a digital version of the game, make sure you got a reliable SD Card and a great formatting tool. Otherwise, you'll experience a lot of freezes, especially when playing online for long hours. And whatever you do...
Don't... EVER... use... Windows XP's... formatting tool!


----------



## PaisleyMouse

Is the SD card that comes in the 3DSxl considered reliable? What do I need a formatting tool for. Sorry I feel really dumb for asking this. I have no idea.


----------



## JCnator

The one I'm currently using is included on every 3DS XL system. After I formatted with a proper software and safely removing it whenever I want to pull it out from my PC, it's reliable. Panasonic SD Formatter is among one of the better formatting tools. If you plan to use it, be sure you backup everything, then in the options set to "Full(Overwrite)" with Format Size Adjustment set to "On", and then you can start the formatting of your SD card.


----------



## Zen

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> The one I'm currently using is included on every 3DS XL system. After I formatted with a proper software and safely removing it whenever I want to pull it out from my PC, it's reliable. Panasonic SD Formatter is among one of the better formatting tools. If you plan to use it, be sure you backup everything, then in the options set to "Full(Overwrite)" with Format Size Adjustment set to "On", and then you can start the formatting of your SD card.



Was there a reason for the formatting? Or just a precaution?

I'm currently playing the digital version that came with the bundle without formatting the card. Essentially playing it straight out of the box. I wonder if there may be problems later on...


----------



## JCnator

Well, if you're certain that you didn't formatted at all after you first opened it (providing that it isn't pre-owned), then I'm pretty sure that you won't get as many crashes as I did. Otherwise, it might be wise to do so.


----------



## Zen

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Well, if you're certain that you didn't formatted at all after you first opened it (providing that it isn't pre-owned), then I'm pretty sure that you won't get as many crashes as I did. Otherwise, it might be wise to do so.



Nah it's brand spanking new.  If I run into a problem, I'll format it post-haste. Until then, I'm off to testing it. My real town is on the physical cart anyway


----------



## PaisleyMouse

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> The one I'm currently using is included on every 3DS XL system. After I formatted with a proper software and safely removing it whenever I want to pull it out from my PC, it's reliable. Panasonic SD Formatter is among one of the better formatting tools. If you plan to use it, be sure you backup everything, then in the options set to "Full(Overwrite)" with Format Size Adjustment set to "On", and then you can start the formatting of your SD card.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Torotix

If nobody mentioned it before, R-Parkers is now called Re-tail.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Torotix said:


> If nobody mentioned it before, R-Parkers is now called Re-tail.



I guess they thought R-Parkers would have been considered racist outside of Japan. =p

The Re-tail name is eh.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Prof Gallows said:


> I guess they thought R-Parkers would have been considered racist outside of Japan. =p
> 
> The Re-tail name is eh.



I think it's more that it's harder to get the R. Parkers pun outside of Japan. You can't get R. Parkers out of  the word "alpacas" unless you say it with a Japanese accent.


----------



## Prof Gallows

DJStarstryker said:


> I think it's more that it's harder to get the R. Parkers pun outside of Japan. You can't get R. Parkers out of  the word "alpacas" unless you say it with a Japanese accent.



True. Though I was being sarcastic. lol

I'm not a fan of the "Re-Tail" thing. It's kind of funny, but it probably would have been better as "Al Packers" or something.


----------



## Anna

It's going to be weird seeing them not as R-parkers, I thought the text looked weird in English too as I'd been watching so much in Japanese.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> True. Though I was being sarcastic. lol
> 
> I'm not a fan of the "Re-Tail" thing. It's kind of funny, but it probably would have been better as "Al Packers" or something.



But it was sort of meant to start with R so to sound like "Re" as in Redo, and so the R could be the alpaca head on the sign.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> But it was sort of meant to start with R so to sound like "Re" as in Redo, and so the R could be the alpaca head on the sign.



Well that's dumb. >=/

When I get the game I'm making a pattern and putting it in front of the shop that says, "Al Packers".


----------



## Prof Gallows

This deserves it's own post, don't care I'm double posting.

This.






neighbor





is a flipping





DRAGON. =O


----------



## Mz_D

I bought a guide this week as I got a bonus and well... I'm a geek.

That dragon's Japanese name is "E-to" which is like calling him "Umm" in English. He's technically under the crocodile set but then so's the Unicorn is also held under a horse. I really hope I can get him to move in along with the unicorn. ^w^

(My camera took it a little big so I hid his profile picture in the spoiler.)


Spoiler






He's a lazy type, birthday Feb 12th, starting top is a Dragon suit.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Ohh! He's amazing. Really hope that I can get him.


----------



## Jake

Mz_D said:


> I bought a guide this week as I got a bonus and well... I'm a geek.
> 
> That dragon's Japanese name is "E-to" which is like calling him "Umm" in English. He's technically under the crocodile set but then so's the Unicorn is also held under a horse. I really hope I can get him to move in along with the unicorn. ^w^
> 
> (My camera took it a little big so I hid his profile picture in the spoiler.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830
> 
> 
> He's a lazy type, birthday Feb 12th, starting top is a Dragon suit.



Actually the dragons name is Tatsuo 
E-to is his default catchphrase, which means 'umm...'


----------



## Mz_D

Oops, I read it wrong. E-to is his end of sentence.  His name is Tatsuo.

What makes him even more awesome is that his starter shirt is the one that looks like Bruce Lee's jumpsuit. (There are bottoms that match to that top too.)


----------



## Volvagia

That has got to be the cutest dragon ever! And he's a lazy type... I want him!


----------



## Joey

I hope I get that dragon in my town too.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Ha, that dragon's birthday is the same as my cousin's!


----------



## xStarie

First off, That dragon is AMAZING. Who doesn't want him?
~
Second off, I'm not sure if someone already posted this but i'd rather not look throuhg 468 pages of text... 
Kaizo(who is the blue alpaca in Re-tail) and been re-named Cyrus for NA version. Cyrus is a pretty cool name and totally fits Kaizo in my opinion


----------



## Campy

While I don't dislike the name Cyrus, I can't help but think of the bad guy named Cyrus in pok?mon D/P. I'm not sure if I can trust him with my furniture now.


----------



## xStarie

Campy said:


> While I don't dislike the name Cyrus, I can't help but think of the bad guy named Cyrus in pok?mon D/P. I'm not sure if I can trust him with my furniture now.



Oh man.. Never thought of it that way... But, he's a freaking alpaca... You can always trust the alpacas


----------



## Superpenguin

Mz_D said:


> Oops, I read it wrong. E-to is his end of sentence.  His name is Tatsuo.
> 
> What makes him even more awesome is that his starter shirt is the one that looks like Bruce Lee's jumpsuit. (There are bottoms that match to that top too.)


He totally stole that shirt from Hopper, just like one of the hamsters did with Egbert. -.-


----------



## Haihappen

Mz_D said:


> Oops, I read it wrong. E-to is his end of sentence.  His name is Tatsuo.



Tatsu is also japanese for dragon. He has kind of old chinese styled furniture... I already love him (and Takoya) ~
Also love his weird, green design.. gecko-dinosaur-crocodile-dragon-ish


----------



## Officer Berri

xStarie said:


> First off, That dragon is AMAZING. Who doesn't want him?



*slowly raises hand*

I like dragons and all, but his design doesn't scream dragon to me. It screams frilled lizard. xD


----------



## Superpenguin

xStarie said:


> First off, That dragon is AMAZING. Who doesn't want him?


I don't want him. I don't like his whole design.
I like the unicorn though, if I get the dragon, I will just keep wifi'ing with whoever wants him until he moves there.


----------



## Haihappen

US box art


----------



## Mz_D

I plan at some point to chop up the giant book I have and scan in all the villagers and translate what I can. I mostly play AC for the villagers so I love having all this info about them and seeing their starting house. The only thing I know I won't be able to translate is what the saying is at the bottom part it shows their photo and what their favourite words are. Most of that seems to be in Kanji which is quite difficult.

Hopper still has his original shirt so Tatsuo and Hopper can share.

There's no way I can scan the whole book it's 700 pages at least. I would definitely scan the QR codes that I got as well though.

Wow the English version cover already! Cool, though Re-Tail still looks weird. I wish they had got better lettering for the sign of the shop.


----------



## Liquefy

Mz_D said:


> I plan at some point to chop up the giant book I have and scan in all the villagers and translate what I can. I mostly play AC for the villagers so I love having all this info about them and seeing their starting house. The only thing I know I won't be able to translate is what the saying is at the bottom part it shows their photo and what their favourite words are. Most of that seems to be in Kanji which is quite difficult.
> 
> Hopper still has his original shirt so Tatsuo and Hopper can share.
> 
> There's no way I can scan the whole book it's 700 pages at least. I would definitely scan the QR codes that I got as well though.



Why in the world are you anouncing to all of us that you are planning to commit copyright infringement crimes?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Liquefy said:


> Why in the world are you anouncing to all of us that you are planning to commit copyright infringement crimes?



Who cares?

I mean really. We have scans, and youtube videos, and everything on these forums and all of that is considered copyright infringement.


----------



## DJStarstryker

If you were to re-do that information yourself, on the form of a wiki or something, in a different format and with your own pictures, it's not as much of an issue. The problem is just scanning stuff is more blatant copyright infringement.


----------



## Campy

Mz_D said:


> Wow the English version cover already! Cool, though Re-Tail still looks weird. I wish they had got better lettering for the sign of the shop.


But the "R" is a cute pink alpaca! I think that's what it's supposed to look like, at least.


----------



## Mz_D

Campy said:


> But the "R" is a cute pink alpaca! I think that's what it's supposed to look like, at least.



That's the only part I like, which is from the original design. The E-TAIL part is a bit ugly but I guess it's trying to be a engraved wood effect. I honestly think the design could grow on me but it may take a while to get use to it.

The other thing that is effecting my scanning and yes I would change the lettering is my own lazy personality which leads me to doing silly derp things like misreading stuff.


----------



## Jake

oops i have to update this.


idk when i'll have time. a staff member can if they want to but w/e


----------



## Dustbunnii

Officer Berri said:


> *slowly raises hand*
> 
> I like dragons and all, but his design doesn't scream dragon to me. It screams frilled lizard. xD



I feel the same :I I love dragons, but the horns on his head are the only thing that indicate "dragon" to me... and the pink lips weird me out too xD
If he happens to move in, then cool.... but that unicorn is top priority for sure.


----------



## Feraligator

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TG45QqZMU8c

Does anybody know about this? I find it creepy.

At 3:33 to 3:34 AM, the TV switches to an Alien speaking and then it disappears. It's a good little feature, but isn't this a bit weird?


----------



## Joey

JezDayy said:


> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TG45QqZMU8c
> 
> Does anybody know about this? I find it creepy.
> 
> At 3:33 to 3:34 AM, the TV switches to an Alien speaking an then disappears. It's a good little feature, but isn't this a bit weird?



I think thats kinda creepy too


----------



## Officer Berri

That's so creepy it's awesome.

I love when games throw in creepy little Easter eggs like that. xD


----------



## mikesjay

That is so neat!! I cannot wait to find other easter eggs in the game :O


----------



## JabuJabule

That is creepy! I think it's the same alien from the UFO item.


----------



## JabuJabule

Did you guys know that if you dig a hole next to a stump, sit on it, turn toward the hole and jump off, you fall in the hole like a pitfall?


----------



## FruitSalad

Oh it's just a silver axe


----------



## Feraligator

JabuJabule said:


> Did you guys know that if you dig a hole next to a stump, sit on it, turn toward the hole and jump off, you fall in the hole like a pitfall?



Really? I'll do that a lot for the fun of it!
Also, there is a black pitfall that makes the stars in the ground harder to see.


----------



## JabuJabule

JezDayy said:


> Really? I'll do that a lot for the fun of it!
> Also, there is a black pitfall that makes the stars in the ground harder to see.



Yep! I should be a lot of fun! 
And I heard! That'll be awesome as well.

How many spaces do drawers have in this game?


----------



## Feraligator

JabuJabule said:


> Yep! I should be a lot of fun!
> And I heard! That'll be awesome as well.
> 
> How many spaces do drawers have in this game?



They have about 216, I think. There is 3 compartments: A, B and C, and each contain 6 tabs of 12 spaces. In City Folk, you had 12 spaces in 16 tabs, which was 192.


----------



## JabuJabule

Awesome! Thank you so much. 






Does anyone know what this new set's name is? I want it!


----------



## Officer Berri

Ooh that set is so pretty! I want it too! *grabby hands*


----------



## Feraligator

Yeah, it looks awesome.


----------



## Mint

JabuJabule said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what this new set's name is? I want it!


That's the Rococo series.


----------



## JabuJabule

Strange name, yet it fits. This set may be on par for me for the Regal series, and that's my top favorite!

Edit - Oh, that's a style of art too. Marvelous!


----------



## Liquefy

JabuJabule said:


> Yep! I should be a lot of fun!
> And I heard! That'll be awesome as well.
> 
> How many spaces do drawers have in this game?



Your storage space holds 180 items.


----------



## Princess

Just gonna leave this here..

http://ac3dsnewleaf.tumblr.com/


----------



## Mz_D

That's a cool blog. Lot's of nice QR codes. *drools*

The Rococo series can be re-coloured to a dark yellow brown, a black wood colour or a white wood colour. Rococo is also a style of architecture from the 18th century. So just think Marie Antoinette furniture style.


----------



## Zen

Mz_D said:


> That's a cool blog. Lot's of nice QR codes. *drools*
> 
> The Rococo series can be re-coloured to a dark yellow brown, a black wood colour or a white wood colour. Rococo is also a style of architecture from the 18th century. So just think Marie Antoinette furniture style.



It can also be done in pink.


----------



## JabuJabule

Mz_D said:


> That's a cool blog. Lot's of nice QR codes. *drools*
> 
> The Rococo series can be re-coloured to a dark yellow brown, a black wood colour or a white wood colour. Rococo is also a style of architecture from the 18th century. So just think Marie Antoinette furniture style.


Do you know where I could see pictures? That sounds amazing!


----------



## New leaf 180

@Mint love the pictures very cool series


----------



## Blue Cup

Dunno if anyone has mentioned this yet or not, but in the New Leaf segment of the US Nintendo Direct, they talked to one of the characters in the Happy Home town, revealing a town name (Treehaus), which is 8 characters long.





Doubt they would have spelled it like that had the limit been 9 or 10 characters, so I guess it's safe to assume that the town name limit is 8 characters.


----------



## Haihappen

Blue Cup said:


> Dunno if anyone has mentioned this yet or not, but in the City Folk segment of the US Nintendo Direct, they talked to one of the characters in the Happy Home town, revealing a town name (Treehaus), which is 8 characters long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt they would have spelled it like that had the limit been 9 or 10 characters, so I guess it's safe to assume that the town name limit is 8 characters.



you mean New Leaf?
and the limit has always been 8 characters hasn't it?


----------



## Bree

Yeah, but we were hoping it to be 9-10 characters long. My full name has nine letters in it, so I always have to shorten it to a nickname :/


----------



## Mint

Pete is giving out the Campus DLC.  I got the notebook closet from him.

It costs just over 2000 bells to remake the closet, which is expensive when compared to most other items.


----------



## Superpenguin

Are they orderable through your catalog?


----------



## Mint

Superpenguin said:


> Are they orderable through your catalog?



They can be ordered. !!!! The closet can be ordered for around 23,000.


----------



## Nuxill

That's so cool that you can remodel DLC furniture! Is it possible with all of them or just the closet?


----------



## Mint

Nuxill said:


> That's so cool that you can remodel DLC furniture! Is it possible with all of them or just the closet?


Only the closet, couch, bed, and dot liner (not sure if it's a display piece or if it does anything) can be remade.


----------



## Jake

I don't like the campus DLC but its good that it can be ordered since i'd want its record and if I ever want to use it I can simply order


----------



## TriforceofTime

Blue Cup said:


> Dunno if anyone has mentioned this yet or not, but in the New Leaf segment of the US Nintendo Direct, they talked to one of the characters in the Happy Home town, revealing a town name (Treehaus), which is 8 characters long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt they would have spelled it like that had the limit been 9 or 10 characters, so I guess it's safe to assume that the town name limit is 8 characters.



Indeed, since Nintendo of America's localization team is known as Nintendo Treehouse.


----------



## oath2order

Well, nice to have that confirmed...


----------



## Stevey Queen

@the players playing the Japanese version, how many blocks does it take up when you do the digital download option?


----------



## Zen

Lovemcqueen said:


> @the players playing the Japanese version, how many blocks does it take up when you do the digital download option?



However many blocks is 1GB


----------



## Peoki

Lovemcqueen said:


> @the players playing the Japanese version, how many blocks does it take up when you do the digital download option?



The digital download is about 5655 blocks.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Peoki said:


> The digital download is about 5655 blocks.



That's frightening.


----------



## oath2order

Well, I'm definitely going for the physical copy.


----------



## Haihappen

Lovemcqueen said:


> That's frightening.



not for me
I have 71 998 free blocks
and I will get the digital copy


----------



## Fame

i still have like 25k blocks left on my xl and if i cant get the physical copy on release day, ill just download it


----------



## mikesjay

I don't know if this has been mentioned before, but I did catch an owl perched on the town bulletin board while it was snowing on Zed's video. It was a small white owl "hoo"-ing and I thought it was a neat addition!


----------



## Officer Berri

Is the owl the night-time version of the bird that appears on the billboard?

I really like little touches like that. I also really like owls. xD


----------



## Mint

Officer Berri said:


> Is the owl the night-time version of the bird that appears on the billboard?




Yes, it is.


----------



## Officer Berri

I've never played City Folk, so I never got to see the really cute bird and now I get a cute little owl too! New Leaf I love you.


----------



## Haihappen

Officer Berri said:


> I've never played City Folk, so I never got to see the really cute bird and now I get a cute little owl too! New Leaf I love you.



The owl is suuuper cute~


----------



## oath2order

So I just read this

I never realized how large the house was omg. I mean, chances are, I'll be playing so obsessively that I'll have the 6x6 main room in the first week...Then I'll just focus on getting the 4x4 sizes of all the other rooms.


----------



## Zen

oath2order said:


> So I just read this
> 
> I never realized how large the house was omg. I mean, chances are, I'll be playing so obsessively that I'll have the 6x6 main room in the first week...Then I'll just focus on getting the 4x4 sizes of all the other rooms.



Focus on the second floor, left, and right rooms. They are needed to get the house redesign (fairy tale, Japanese, etc).


----------



## oath2order

Zen said:


> Focus on the second floor, left, and right rooms. They are needed to get the house redesign (fairy tale, Japanese, etc).



Oh, I know you have to get the base size of each room to get the redesigns.

But we're getting the game in the summer. Getting 137,800 bells in the first week will be easy.


----------



## Campy

oath2order said:


> But we're getting the game in the summer. Getting 137,800 bells in the first week will be easy.


Especially with this method:






You don't need to watch the entire thing to get what he's doing. He's basically just catching very pricy bugs at night on the island. But it looks very appealing and easy the way he's doing it. I believe he made over 350,000 bells in less than an hour!


----------



## Superpenguin

Campy said:


> Especially with this method:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to watch the entire thing to get what he's doing. He's basically just catching very pricy bugs at night on the island. But it looks very appealing and easy the way he's doing it. I believe he made over 350,000 bells in less than an hour!



The island is always Summer though, so it wouldn't matter if we got the game in Winter, we could still catch summer bugs from the island(once we unlock it)


----------



## Sora

Hmmm so if I'm using 2 characters... I only have to collect 275,600 bells. Easy enough now that fish will respawn more frequently. (That killed CF for me when I caught every fish in my town and had to wait like 2 hours.


----------



## Mz_D

The island really is the best place to get bells but you can't save during your time there and you need at least 30 minutes of free time to fill the basket. I usually don't have the time so I have to skip it most of the time, which is probably why my character is still so poor.

Currently on Feb 25th the snow is all gone! Spring has come in game and the Papa Snowmen refuse to finish the bingo game! I was so close with almost getting the full ski set as well! I'll have to wait till December now for the snow.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

That vidoe is kind of black though. It's hard for me to see the bugs that he is catching.


----------



## Peoki

MDofDarkheart said:


> That vidoe is kind of black though. It's hard for me to see the bugs that he is catching.


The main part of the video was to show that there _is_ a faster way in collecting bells. They're different than those in your town which is why they're considered "exotic" and are worth more when you bring them back. Don't know why you would want to see them otherwise, lol. keep them a surprise until you get the game?


----------



## Sora

Hey I just realized something... if a majority of us TRUE (lol jk)  members stay on the site post game launch, we will have an awesome community. (Lol yes I know this has been talked about) And then we can align ourselves with other communities! (Keeping ourselves at top) AND THEN CONQUERE EVERY AC FANSITE IN THE WORLD! MWAHAHAHAHA!

Also the addition of being able to buy fruits not in your town at the Dep. Store is a nice addition. Esp. when none of us end up having peaches!


----------



## DJStarstryker

^ That'd sure be nice. I like people on these forums more than some of the other AC communities. That's why I actually post here and not other places.


----------



## Torotix

To be honest though I do hope some of the members from acc choose to stay at acc..there is a reason forums get bad reputations..and it has little to do with the layout.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Torotix said:


> To be honest though I do hope some of the members from acc choose to stay at acc..there is a reason forums get bad reputations..and it has little to do with the layout.



ACC has a pretty crappy staff. If they knew how to run a site properly, their members wouldn't be out of control.

Plenty of ACC refugees have come here looking to be part of a better community and they've fit in really well without causing any trouble.
But I will agree that the layout over there is horrible and ugly.


----------



## Gandalf

Prof Gallows said:


> ACC has a pretty crappy staff. If they knew how to run a site properly, their members wouldn't be out of control.
> 
> Plenty of ACC refugees have come here looking to be part of a better community and they've fit in really well without causing any trouble.
> But I will agree that the layout over there is horrible and ugly.



I second this. Just looking at the acc gives you a very unfriendly vibe. Their pattern collection and pattern creator were always very helpful however. They were the only reasons I ever went back.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Gandalf said:


> I second this. Just looking at the acc gives you a very unfriendly vibe. Their pattern collection and pattern creator were always very helpful however. They were the only reasons I ever went back.



And now that we're implementing a similar[size=-20]**cough*better*[/size] system, hopefully we'll be able to get a big collection of them with helpful members.


----------



## Leer

I switched from ACC because of the unfriendly atmosphere and nasty members. :/
If I got one more 'lol boys wearing dresses gross' comment I was gonna behead somebody.

But I sincerely look forward to playing with some of you guys!!


----------



## Superpenguin

Glitch said:


> I switched from ACC because of the unfriendly atmosphere and nasty members. :/
> If I got one more 'lol boys wearing dresses gross' comment I was gonna behead somebody.
> 
> But I sincerely look forward to playing with some of you guys!!


I sincerely look forward to playing with you too, as long as there is none of that beheading involved. D:


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I think it's odd that both genders can wear the other ones clothing but I like it!


----------



## JCnator

The funny thing is, when you wear a skirt, your character (regardless of their gender) will run with the hands up. When I tried it with my male character, I laughed at it. xD


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Oh? Do the females run with hands up or down?


----------



## JCnator

Depends of what bottom you wear, regardless of your gender. Wear a pant and you'll run normally. Wear a skirt (or dresses, I believe?) and you'll run like a girl with the hands up.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

O_O That's interesting.

Especially for the girls who irl run like guys!
I always walk/run with my hands at my side.


----------



## JabuJabule

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Depends of what bottom you wear, regardless of your gender. Wear a pant and you'll run normally. Wear a skirt (or dresses, I believe?) and you'll run like a girl with the hands up.



It's with dresses and skirts.

I can't wait to put on a dress and run like a girl. It'll be cool.


----------



## Officer Berri

I probably will never wear pants in the game. Too used to wearing the girl clothes from the older games.

It's odd. I hate wearing anything but yoga pants in real life but give me the option to wear pants in a game and I'll laugh at you and put on a skirt.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Officer Berri said:


> I probably will never wear pants in the game. Too used to wearing the girl clothes from the older games.
> 
> It's odd. I hate wearing anything but yoga pants in real life but give me the option to wear pants in a game and I'll laugh at you and put on a skirt.



You are the opposite of my sister! She hates dresses IRL though she doesn't play AC at all.


----------



## DJStarstryker

I've only seen the running with the hands up thing in Japan. Have never seen it anywhere else. It's only women who do it, so that's probably why it's a skirt/dress thing in NL. They don't always do it though. In fact, I rarely see it. When I first moved to Japan, I thought that was some goofy anime stereotype that's not in the real world, because girls in anime do it all the time. Not true. I admittedly stared in shock when I saw a Japanese woman run by me like that with her arms up one time maybe 2 months after I got here. I was like O_O

It is weird they bothered to put that separate animation in AC though.


----------



## Officer Berri

DJStarstryker said:


> I've only seen the running with the hands up thing in Japan.



I uhm...

I run like that. o_o; I live in the United States. Granted, it's probably because I watched anime growing up, but unless I was running in gym glass, I run like the girl characters in animal crossing.

I just noticed I do this the other day, too. So it's not something I've been doing on purpose. ;-; I'm weird...


----------



## Juicebox

Oddly enough, I run like the stereotypical ninja, with arms back and all. XD. I'm still really slow though, so I look dumb. I'm not sure why I do it.


----------



## Pickles

LOL That is AWESOME



Juicebox said:


> Oddly enough, I run like the stereotypical ninja, with arms back and all. XD. I'm still really slow though, so I look dumb. I'm not sure why I do it.


----------



## blushingangels

Pickles said:


> LOL That is AWESOME



Don't encourage them. It's pretty weeby.


----------



## AndyB

Blushingangels, don't go around calling people names just from something they enjoy. The attitude isn't necessary either.


----------



## Juicebox

I'm weeby and I'm proud!
---
I've actually been craving the gamecube version recently. I might try to find a used copy and play that for a couple months to hold me over before NL comes out. I could try to borrow it from my sister, but she's pretty forgetful.


----------



## Officer Berri

Heh, I still have my copy of Animal Crossing: Population Growing that I bought waaaay back when. My brother borrowed it from me before I started a new town. It had a bit of faint scratches on it when I found it. In the wrong case.

...Let's just say he's never allowed to touch the precious again.


----------



## Pokeking

I do still have Population Growing, but don't really play it. I've been using it consult my old patterns and plan to do so again when the game does come out.


----------



## Superpenguin

I have the GC version but ever since my remote ran out of batteries, I stopped playing. Why do they have to take AAA batteries, no one keeps those handy. D:


----------



## Jake

I really need to update this.. I know I keep saying this but I seriously don't have time... fml


----------



## Jake

I found a picture of a tadpole


----------



## Prof Gallows

I found a picture of nightmares.







lol nah. it's actually a spider crab.

edit: if anyone hasn't checked the guide yet, you gotta dive to get this beast.


----------



## Hey Listen!

Prof Gallows said:


> I found a picture of nightmares.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol nah. it's actually a spider crab.
> 
> edit: if anyone hasn't checked the guide yet, you gotta dive to get this beast.



I can't wait to pull my nightmares out of the ocean...


----------



## Officer Berri

Tadpole reaction: Omg it's so adorable ahhhh I want to just catch it and keep it in my house forever and name him tiddles and ahhhhh.

Spider Crab Reaction: HOLY GOD WHY.

Our character actually dives under the water, sees that thing, and decides "Yeah. That's something I want to grab in its natural habitat. No ill can come from this decision."

I... I think our character is a few crayons short of a full box.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I dunno, seems pretty sane to me.

"I dove in the ocean and got a spider crab, look!" "Whoa, that's awesome!"

"I'm the mayor of a town full of animals." "Uh huh."


----------



## Officer Berri

Yes I suppose catching Spider Crabs is probably the least fantastical thing someone who lives in an Animal Crossing village can write home to mom.

"Mom you'll never guess what happened! After I got off the train everyone thought I was the mayor and now I'm the mayor!"

Now that I think about it... who lets their kid ride off on a train/taxi/bus with absolutely no idea of where they're going to live once they get to the town. All they have is the town's name, the clothes they're wearing, and whatever money they have at the start of the game. (If they even have money. I can't even remember it's been so long since I started a town.)

I think our characters all rebel and run away from home and mom is just so nutters that she is cool with it. Dad's probably not cool with it so that's why we don't get letters from him that much. Papa's mad at us guys. D:


----------



## Prof Gallows

Ah! I mentioned this in another thread.

Our characters are most likely young adults. The cartoony style of AC makes it look like our characters are younger.
In letters that your Mom sends you, sometimes she'll mention how much you've grown up, and how you're old enough to be on your own.


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh I've never had my doubts our characters are old enough to live on their own... I have a tendency to use 'kid' in regards to anyone 18 or younger now that I'm 22. >>; I need to stop that..


----------



## oath2order

Officer Berri said:


> Tadpole reaction: Omg it's so adorable ahhhh I want to just catch it and keep it in my house forever and name him tiddles and ahhhhh.
> 
> Spider Crab Reaction: HOLY GOD WHY.
> 
> Our character actually dives under the water, sees that thing, and decides "Yeah. That's something I want to grab in its natural habitat. No ill can come from this decision."
> 
> I... I think our character is a few crayons short of a full box.



*google image search*

NOPE. NOPENOPENOPENOPENOPENOPENOPENOPENOPENOPE


----------



## Superpenguin

Officer Berri said:


> Yes I suppose catching Spider Crabs is probably the least fantastical thing someone who lives in an Animal Crossing village can write home to mom.
> 
> "Mom you'll never guess what happened! After I got off the train everyone thought I was the mayor and now I'm the mayor!"
> 
> Now that I think about it... who lets their kid ride off on a train/taxi/bus with absolutely no idea of where they're going to live once they get to the town. All they have is the town's name, the clothes they're wearing, and whatever money they have at the start of the game. (If they even have money. I can't even remember it's been so long since I started a town.)
> 
> I think our characters all rebel and run away from home and mom is just so nutters that she is cool with it. Dad's probably not cool with it so that's why we don't get letters from him that much. Papa's mad at us guys. D:



I know we got 1k bells in the start of GC, but we had to pay that to Tom Nook right after we picked a house. -.-


----------



## Officer Berri

Maybe that's why our characters moved to an animal village. It's a lot cheaper than living in a human village. That or they just got really really lucky.


----------



## Superpenguin

That's probably why, especially since you can get 500 just for one fruit. O_O


----------



## Hey Listen!

Hey, it's good fruit.


----------



## Juicebox

I always give my characters a back story since I never name the character after myself.

Like my City Folk's character was named LaLaLa, and she moved to the Animal Village to have time to work on her music in peace. My gamecube character moved because she was sick, and she figured that the fresh air would do her good.

I wonder what NL's character's motives for moving are.


----------



## Hey Listen!

Juicebox said:


> I always give my characters a back story since I never name the character after myself.
> 
> Like my City Folk's character was named LaLaLa, and she moved to the Animal Village to have time to work on her music in peace. My gamecube character moved because she was sick, and she figured that the fresh air would do her good.
> 
> I wonder what NL's character's motives for moving are.



I really like this idea.  I'm tempted to make one myself.


----------



## Officer Berri

I've had two ideas for the backstory of my New Leaf character.

1. She's originally from Sunvill (my very first ACG town that got deleted), and she's decided she's tired of living in a small town and wants a change of pace. That and to avoid paying the last chunk of change on her house so that her crazy landlord doesn't build a gold statue of her and drop it at the train station for everyone to see. Of course, the same NPCs would all be handwaved in my head cannon and I'd pretend they were all different. Except Rover. "Oh god its you."

2. My character's been huddled up at home all of her life. Always had trouble making friends because she was so shy. Didn't help that her mom was so... unique. One day she stumbled upon an advertisement for housing in a small beachside town. Calm, quiet, and peaceful! Just the type of place she'd always wanted to live! So she asked for her parents' permission and they gave her blessing. She nervously bought a ticket and set out, hoping to find herself and her way in the world.


----------



## Juicebox

I'm considering making my girl a recent graduate of High School. All of her friends had gone of to college while she was unable to afford the tuition herself, leaving her alone in her small town. She has always had an affinity with animals, and decides that she could try moving there for a year while she saves up to go to school. However, she ends up being the mayor and makes new friends as she moves on to the next level in her life.


----------



## tsukune_713

lol that crab scares me XD
i might be scared when i see it first when i get it XD
i dont really make a story for my characters though lol


----------



## Nuxill

Coming up with a backstory for your character is a really cute idea! I kind of gave my player characters their own personalities in Wild World but never any backstories. I'm not sure what it would be though....

Also those crabs are creepy, but I'm glad that at least they aren't coconut crabs. Hoooo boy if I ever saw one of those things in real life I'd high-tail it outta there. They're _huge_.


----------



## Punchyleaf

D: it would be worse seeing them hanging on the trees!!


----------



## Sam

Nuxill said:


> Also those crabs are creepy, but I'm glad that at least they aren't coconut crabs. Hoooo boy if I ever saw one of those things in real life I'd high-tail it outta there. They're _huge_.



*google search* \?…?/ @.@ ._.


----------



## Pokeking

It is an interesting concept, but one that I haven't used. I'm a creative person, but alas I'm not that creative.


----------



## ACking

Sam said:


> *google search* \???/ @.@ ._.


I googled them as well. Ohmigod what? I wouldn't like finding one of those.


----------



## BabyDaisy!!!

Nuxill said:


> Coming up with a backstory for your character is a really cute idea! I kind of gave my player characters their own personalities in Wild World but never any backstories. I'm not sure what it would be though....
> 
> Also those crabs are creepy, but I'm glad that at least they aren't coconut crabs. Hoooo boy if I ever saw one of those things in real life I'd high-tail it outta there. They're _huge_.



Spider crabs creep me out more because I'm going to think those are Japanese spider crabs, which are super huge...


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I'm thinking up 4 characters. Two boys and two girls. All siblings.


----------



## Officer Berri

I'm going to have a version of myself in-game, and a version of 4 of my original characters I have. (Two of them are twins, so one character could technically represent both of them. The only difference in them is their hair color. xD I could just say they're twins who live together.)


----------



## Jake

I'm havin me and another character


----------



## Superpenguin

I can't decide whether or not to have more than one character at this point, if I can find a good spot that I don't have any plans for in town, then I will have some more characters.


----------



## Jake

Superpenguin said:


> I can't decide whether or not to have more than one character at this point, if I can find a good spot that I don't have any plans for in town, then I will have some more characters.



tbh this is how I was at first.
But  I mean, you'll be able to display more patterns in your town, and have more storage (possible get Katrina quicker depending on when you make them)

That's why I'm getting another (plus I want a female character LOL)


----------



## Superpenguin

Jake. said:


> tbh this is how I was at first.
> But  I mean, you'll be able to display more patterns in your town, and have more storage (possible get Katrina quicker depending on when you make them)
> 
> That's why I'm getting another (plus I want a female character LOL)



The patterns thing is always the main reason I get more characters, but then I decided I was going to do a two-pattern path, but yeah getting Katrina is definitely worth it, and plus you can only buy one piece of art from Redd per character even if he has more than 1 original, so that would be another reason...

I want a female character too lol


----------



## Officer Berri

All my characters are gonna be ladies.

How do more human villagers help with getting Katrina? o.o


----------



## Superpenguin

Officer Berri said:


> All my characters are gonna be ladies.
> 
> How do more human villagers help with getting Katrina? o.o



More villagers = more times to see Katrina when she visists.
The faster you get the required amount of times(I forgot what it is) the faster she opens up shop in the mall.


----------



## Jake

You need to visit Katrina 20 times in town before she opens up store in the mall.

However each character can only visit her once per time the visits.

So if you have 1 character it'll take 20 visits
2 characters will take 10 visits
3 characters will take 6/7 visits
4 characters will take 5 visits


----------



## Officer Berri

Oh alright! I didn't know getting her in the mall had to do with how many times you see her! That gives me even more reason to make new characters.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

I think I'll have four characters in my town.  One would be me, one would probably be my sister, the other two would just be for getting things faster and more pattern space.  Also you can use their money for community projects! I don't want them cluttering my town though so I'll put them in a corner or something


----------



## Superpenguin

I'd hate to put my other humans in corners, it'd totally wreck the look of my town.


----------



## Liquefy

Superpenguin said:


> I'd hate to put my other humans in corners, it'd totally wreck the look of my town.



It could be the Suburb.
It could recreate the Home acre in the GameCube version.


----------



## Superpenguin

Liquefy said:


> It could be the Suburb.
> It could recreate the Home acre in the GameCube version.



It'd be nice, just not for my town, I am only set on two characters at this point anyway, I know the house doesn't take up much room, but still.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

Superpenguin said:


> I'd hate to put my other humans in corners, it'd totally wreck the look of my town.



No not different corners! I'd hate that.  One corner like a tiny neighborhood with stone paths and flowers.  It would totally match my town


----------



## Jake

KirbyHugger8D said:


> No not different corners! I'd hate that.  One corner like a tiny neighborhood with stone paths and flowers.  It would totally match my town



Yea Zed went to a dream town where they had all 4 characters and they places two houses in the top right corner of the town next to each other - looked really nice


----------



## Fame

Im only having another character for patterns tbh


----------



## Joey

I think I'm going to have 2 male characters so I can get stuff faster.


----------



## Dustbunnii

The only reason I would make another character would be for pattern storage, but I'm hoping I won't feel the need for that. I never liked it when animals would make requests for me to tell the other character something because I don't always want to play on that other character.


----------



## Bulbadragon

I'll probably have one character. I have no siblings to use the game, and I normally don't make other characters.


----------



## PapaNer

I usually only make one person, but since each character has their own house I'll do more than one as I play.  I just like having more than once house to decorate and such.  Much better than the whole Wild World situation


----------



## Volvagia

Same, I think I'll only have one character. I might make another one, depending on if I want another house or not.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

I might make some more characters just so it feels more like a dense, but cozy community


----------



## Superpenguin

Anyone else prefer the more common marine suits over the rarer ones?


----------



## Officer Berri

Which ones are rare and which ones aren't? I've only seen a couple of them.. so I probably don't even know what all of them look like.

(Personally I think they all look pretty bad.. I hate full body swimwear. D: )


----------



## Superpenguin

Officer Berri said:


> Which ones are rare and which ones aren't? I've only seen a couple of them.. so I probably don't even know what all of them look like.
> 
> (Personally I think they all look pretty bad.. I hate full body swimwear. D: )



Well the 'rare' ones I know of are the pink one with the palm tree, the red and white striped, the red and back type one(this is one is okay), and the full blue one with a dolphin just under the neck(this one is okay too).

I personally really like the green and black and the full red one with I think ther eis black on the sides which both are apparently very common.


----------



## Officer Berri

I remember seeing a pink one that I really liked.

But those two you described that you really like sound a lot nicer!


----------



## PapaNer

I ruined it.


----------



## Lauren

Where is everyone buying NL? I thought about GameStop but when will I get it?


----------



## Dustbunnii

Lauren said:


> Where is everyone buying NL? I thought about GameStop but when will I get it?



I considered GameStop, but then I felt like it might be better to support a local game shop, so when it's closer to release I'm going to try and get in contact with some nearby game shops to see if they'll be carrying it at release. If they're not, then I'll go with GameStop.


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Wiki Face Guide!
http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Face+Guide


----------



## Joey

I like the red and black marine suit the best. Is there any difference between them like the speed you can go or is it just different colour.


----------



## Superpenguin

Joey said:


> I like the red and black marine suit the best. Is there any difference between them like the speed you can go or is it just different colour.



Just different colors. They all serve the same purpose.


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

MDofDarkheart said:


> Wiki Face Guide!
> http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Face+Guide


Thanks for posting this!  I like the first choice for girls the best.  That's the one I always choose!


----------



## Superpenguin

KirbyHugger8D said:


> Thanks for posting this!  I like the first choice for girls the best.  That's the one I always choose!


I still can't decide between face 3(boy) or face 8(boy) for my character. I am sort of leaning towards face 8 though right now.


----------



## Officer Berri

Going for the first choice for girls. It's my favorite of all the faces!


----------



## KirbyHugger8D

Superpenguin said:


> I still can't decide between face 3(boy) or face 8(boy) for my character. I am sort of leaning towards face 8 though right now.



I actually like the third one better because he doesn't look as cross eyed, but overall I like the first one the best for boys


----------



## Superpenguin

I like Face 2 the best for girls.
Boy Face 1 just has too big of eyes for my tastes.


----------



## Volvagia

I want Face #4 or #1 for girls. Right now, I'm thinking more #4.


----------



## Joey

For my first character I am going to have face 3 and for my second character i am going to have face 1


----------



## Dustbunnii

I'm currently debating between girl faces 1 and 8
I'll probably go with 1 though.
Face 8 would probably be fine if the pupils weren't off to the side or if they were a bit larger... I'm not sure :I
First day that I have the game I just might play around with that face to see how I like it and then decide xD
it might look better with colored eyes.... I just dont know D: I haven't seen enough pictures with it to know


----------



## Jake

Lauren said:


> Where is everyone buying NL? I thought about GameStop but when will I get it?


I'm getting mine at JB Hi-Fi - pretty sure it's Australia only - it's a department store and a warehouse so they buy in bulk and sell everything for like $20 less



MDofDarkheart said:


> Wiki Face Guide!
> http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/Face+Guide


Either face #1, or #3 for boy. Face #1 for girl



Dustbunnii said:


> I'm currently debating between girl faces 1 and 8
> I'll probably go with 1 though.
> Face 8 would probably be fine if the pupils weren't off to the side or if they were a bit larger... I'm not sure :I
> First day that I have the game I just might play around with that face to see how I like it and then decide xD
> it might look better with colored eyes.... I just dont know D: I haven't seen enough pictures with it to know


I don't know why I quoted this and too lazy to remove it sry


----------



## Aivilo

Jake. said:


> I'm getting mine at JB Hi-Fi - pretty sure it's Australia only - it's a department store and a warehouse so they buy in bulk and sell everything for like $20 less



JB Hi-Fi is in NZ too  I'm getting mine at EB Games, have it preordered.


----------



## bootie101

I'm getting my Aussie version from EB cause my closest JB is 30 minutes away.. I have ordered the Japanese version and console too though which I hope comes next week.


----------



## Superpenguin

OMG! I love the Scallop pun!


----------



## K.K. Guitar

I always had face 1 in Wild World, so this will feel like my old character has finally grown up to be a little taller!


----------



## Jake

When Katrina open her store in the mall, she'll offer you a hat for 10,000 bells which seems to appear to be something like a 'Tingle' had from The Legend of Zelda;


----------



## Superpenguin

OMG! Raindrops make little ripples in the river! That is just too awesome.


----------



## keybug55

Apparently at night, there will be a little owl on the bulletin board instead of the canary


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I'm glad people like my face guide link.
I'll try to find other useful links too.

I found this. Just thought it might interest some people.
Don't think it's very useful though.

http://nookipedia.com/wiki/Animal_Crossing:_New_Leaf

Useful ones below.

http://acwiki3ds.wikispaces.com/home


----------



## McRibbie

keybug55 said:


> Apparently at night, there will be a little owl on the bulletin board instead of the canary


And his name shall be Kaepora Gaebora.


----------



## Dizzard

Since the ghost isn't in this game. Is there any reason to wander around in the middle of the night now?


----------



## Punchyleaf

For the awesome 11pm music


----------



## Superpenguin

Dizzard said:


> Since the ghost isn't in this game. Is there any reason to wander around in the middle of the night now?



Bug hunting.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Dizzard said:


> Since the ghost isn't in this game. Is there any reason to wander around in the middle of the night now?



Spooky Midnight walks.


----------



## Superpenguin

Dizzard said:


> Since the ghost isn't in this game. Is there any reason to wander around in the middle of the night now?



Admiring your illuminated Public Works Projects.


----------



## Jake

rare fish/bugs


----------



## Superpenguin

Late night swimming


----------



## Prof Gallows

Shooting stars would also be another good reason to walk around at night.


----------



## JabuJabule

Superpenguin said:


> Late night swimming



I think you mean....skinny dipping with your animal villagers!!!!

*runs*


----------



## Superpenguin

JabuJabule said:


> I think you mean....skinny dipping with your animal villagers!!!!
> 
> *runs*



Just one of the perks of being mayor. Besides, the sheep only wear scarves anyway...

I wish in a future version of AC, we could choose what sound is made when we walk on patterns.(Stone, dirt, grass, sand, etc.)


----------



## Officer Berri

Prof Gallows said:


> Shooting stars would also be another good reason to walk around at night.



I've never once been able to get my character to wish on a shooting star. ;-; I always have something in my hands when one of them shows up. I have never seen one while I walked around carrying nothing.


----------



## JCnator

There are certain days when there's meteor shower. A lot of shooting stars will be seen on the sky, and all you do is press A button (providing you aren't holding anything) whenever a star passes in. Do that once, and you will get a spotlight furniture the next day.


----------



## Superpenguin

Officer Berri said:


> I've never once been able to get my character to wish on a shooting star. ;-; I always have something in my hands when one of them shows up. I have never seen one while I walked around carrying nothing.



I was only ever to do it during WW. Once I got like 5 in the same day, but it will only give you one item/letter per day.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Haha I was just about to ask that!

But I've only seen the star once :< and I missed it because i didn't know what it was


----------



## Officer Berri

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> There are certain days when there's meteor shower. A lot of shooting stars will be seen on the sky, and all you do is press A button (providing you aren't holding anything) whenever a star passes in. Do that once, and you will get a spotlight furniture the next day.



Ah, alright. That's nice! If I'm still unlucky with shooting stars on the average night, at least I have hopes to actually wish on one during a meteor shower! Will the game announce on the town message board when a meteor shower is going to take place?


----------



## Superpenguin

Officer Berri said:


> Ah, alright. That's nice! If I'm still unlucky with shooting stars on the average night, at least I have hopes to actually wish on one during a meteor shower! Will the game announce on the town message board when a meteor shower is going to take place?



Yes it will!


----------



## Officer Berri

Great! Now I just gotta remember to actually check my message board every day.


----------



## McRibbie

Superpenguin said:


> Just one of the perks of being mayor. Besides, the sheep only wear scarves anyway...
> 
> I wish in a future version of AC, we could choose what sound is made when we walk on patterns.(Stone, dirt, grass, sand, etc.)


...
Unpopular opinion here, but I really don't like pattern paths. They're kinda ugly and don't ever gel with the grass.


----------



## Officer Berri

The fact they don't blend into the ground underneath them is one of the reasons I don't use pattern paths (the other being the fact it takes too long to plan them out). I wish there was a way we could make parts of a pattern 'transparent' for use specifically as a path pattern. That'd make path making much more interesting to me because I could make stepping stone pathways or dirt looking paths that blend into the grass instead of having a straight edge.


----------



## Gandalf

McRibbie said:


> ...
> Unpopular opinion here, but I really don't like pattern paths. They're kinda ugly and don't ever gel with the grass.



I agree with you to a certain extent. A path 2 squares wide with flowers on the outside always worked for me though haha. Kind of helps to bring them together.

Depending on how the grass deterioration works out in New Leaf, I may just stick to a dirt path. The dirt looks much better in this game than in previous ac titles in my opinion.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Officer Berri said:


> The fact they don't blend into the ground underneath them is one of the reasons I don't use pattern paths (the other being the fact it takes too long to plan them out). I wish there was a way we could make parts of a pattern 'transparent' for use specifically as a path pattern. That'd make path making much more interesting to me because I could make stepping stone pathways or dirt looking paths that blend into the grass instead of having a straight edge.



I was just thinking the same thing this afternoon!


----------



## Fjoora

Officer Berri said:


> The fact they don't blend into the ground underneath them is one of the reasons I don't use pattern paths (the other being the fact it takes too long to plan them out). I wish there was a way we could make parts of a pattern 'transparent' for use specifically as a path pattern. That'd make path making much more interesting to me because I could make stepping stone pathways or dirt looking paths that blend into the grass instead of having a straight edge.



It would be great food for thought for the next Animal Crossing!


----------



## PapaNer

Jesirawr said:


> It would be great food for thought for the next Animal Crossing!



the next animal crossing...in year 2020


----------



## Officer Berri

I think it would be sooner than 2020. |:

Population Growing came out in 2002. Wild World came out in 2005. City Folk came out in 2008. All of which were games with pretty much the same premise and style.

PG->WW: 3 Years.
WW->CF: 3 Years.

New Leaf is coming out this year, 2013.

CF->NL: 5 Years.

I assume one could say those two extra years were spent because this game is so drastically different from the others. It's quite possible that if the next games in the series are similar to New Leaf we won't have as long a wait. But still I would guess that the next game could come out between 2016 and 2018.


----------



## Liquefy

Officer Berri said:


> I think it would be sooner than 2020. |:
> 
> Population Growing came out in 2002. Wild World came out in 2005. City Folk came out in 2008. All of which were games with pretty much the same premise and style.
> 
> PG->WW: 3 Years.
> WW->CF: 3 Years.
> 
> New Leaf is coming out this year, 2013.
> 
> CF->NL: 5 Years.
> 
> I assume one could say those two extra years were spent because this game is so drastically different from the others. It's quite possible that if the next games in the series are similar to New Leaf we won't have as long a wait. But still I would guess that the next game could come out between 2016 and 2018.



DnM -> DnM+: 8 Months (April 2001 to December 2001)
DnM+ -> DnMe+: 2 Years (December 2001 to June 2003)
DnMe+ -> OyDnM: 3 Years (June 2003 to November 2005)
OyDnM -> MeIDnM: 3 Years (November 2005 to November 2008)
MeIDnM -> TDnM: 4 Years (November 2008 to November 2012)


----------



## Justin

Well I suspect the Animal Crossing team at EAD is probably working on Wii Sports U right now or something along those lines to be released this year or early next year. After they're done with that, they'll probably get to work on the next Animal Crossing for Wii U.


----------



## Valerie

What I've seen of grass deterioration so far:

- Grass grows when flowers are on it and watered
- Grass grows after rain/ snow
- Grass deterioration does not occur under patterns, nor does it seem to grow. Patterns seem to freeze the grass
- Running does not deteriorate grass very quickly. For about 2 weeks I ran up and back on a stretch of ground for 5 minutes, I had planned to see how long it would take to deteriorate: I noticed no difference (The study stopped after that because I lost my town...)  I will be doing this again at some point.

Long story short: Grass deterioration is not much to worry about: run to your hearts content!


----------



## Zen

Valerie said:


> What I've seen of grass deterioration so far:
> 
> - Grass grows when flowers are on it and watered
> - Grass grows after rain/ snow
> - Grass deterioration does not occur under patterns, nor does it seem to grow. Patterns seem to freeze the grass
> - Running does not deteriorate grass very quickly. For about 2 weeks I ran up and back on a stretch of ground for 5 minutes, I had planned to see how long it would take to deteriorate: I noticed no difference (The study stopped after that because I lost my town...)  I will be doing this again at some point.
> 
> Long story short: Grass deterioration is not much to worry about: run to your hearts content!



I think I mentioned this quite a while back. But isn't it great info to have? 

On a side note, I ran into these at a gacha machine yesterday.


----------



## Juicebox

Zen said:


> I think I mentioned this quite a while back. But isn't it great info to have?
> 
> On a side note, I ran into these at a gacha machine yesterday.



Can't... deal... with... so.... much.... WANT!


----------



## aikatears

saw one of those that someone got from ebay (tumblr post) those would be great contest prizes...


----------



## Jake

They cost like $15AUD on ebay here LOL

any way not related, but when I was in Japan. Idk where I was mayb near mt. fuji idk i was on a cable car and it was steamy everywhere I don't even remember where it was. it was Mt. Fuji I just checked the pendant I got

But there was a Pokemon gacha and I put in however many yen it costs for one (200 yen I think??) anyway I twisted it and 3 came out lol


----------



## Anna

Zen said:


> I think I mentioned this quite a while back. But isn't it great info to have?
> 
> On a side note, I ran into these at a gacha machine yesterday.



I bought the pink one on ebay yesterday it cost me ?9 -_-


----------



## Zen

Anna said:


> I bought the pink one on ebay yesterday it cost me ?9 -_-



That's a hell of a markup  they're 200? at the machine.


----------



## Anna

Zen said:


> That's a hell of a markup  they're 200? at the machine.



Thats Ebay for you, charge twice as much for something haha, In England I've never seen things like this before and I just thought it was so cute I had to buy it


----------



## PapaNer

I need the whole machine!


----------



## Pickles

Me, too! I thought about ordering one from Ebay, but how do you pick just one??


----------



## TomoEGoto

Pickles said:


> Me, too! I thought about ordering one from Ebay, but how do you pick just one??


One does not simply order one.

I remember Nintendo had this thing where you could go to those similar to the Gacha machines where you get AC:WW characters and they were like cellphone straps that can be hung anywhere. I have Blueberry (The blue bear) and the Siamese cat who I can't remember the name. The Wal-Mart near my house had them and we only gotten three before the promotion ended. 

Makes me hope that we'll get something like the styluses. Those are so cool. 
To be honest, $2.12 USD (which is 200Y give or take) isn't that bad for Gacha machines considering what you can get from them.
Here, about seventy-five to a dollar or more will get you a low quality item or in some rare instances (as AC) you may strike gold.


----------



## Pickles

I wish we had machines like that here! I would spend my change collection trying to win everything AC related, and I stink at those machines. LOL


----------



## Officer Berri

Man I used to collect quarters as a child so I could win prizes out of a pokemon machine by where my mother worked. There were cute little key chain like things made of metal and other neat prizes! I won every prize in the machine, I was so good at it.  But They've all gone missing since then. If I ever saw one of those machines for sale somewhere I would save up the money and buy it. I loved it so much I cried when it was gone.

...I still collect quarters to this day, because of that machine. I don't know why they don't have more little fun things like that here in America. All I ever see are crane games. |: I hate crane games. They are designed so you won't win.


----------



## Pickles

Yeah, they are, Berri! AND they never have good prizes in them. Crappy 25 cent stuffed animals with the occasional watch.


----------



## Officer Berri

What bugs me most about crane games is that my step dad plays them all the time and WINS. Then he gives the toys to the dogs and they get tore up. At least he gave me a Pikachu he got one time. >>

Though I should keep my eyes on what he brings home in case he somehow comes across a magic crane game that has Animal Crossing plushies.


----------



## Pickles

O_O and then let me know so I can pay him to win me some. LOL 



Officer Berri said:


> Though I should keep my eyes on what he brings home in case he somehow comes across a magic crane game that has Animal Crossing plushies.


----------



## Superpenguin

I love crane games, I've won so many things from them. <3


----------



## Officer Berri

When I was a kid I won three teddy bears at once because one of them had ribbons on her and the other two had gotten tied up in them. One of them was a panda. ;-; I miss you cuddly tiny panda.

I've loved pandas ever since. xD I always wanted to get the panda teddy bears in Animal Crossing because of it.


----------



## Superpenguin

The majority of prizes I won were marine life. I won a puffer fish, a whale, dolphin, and others.


----------



## Zen

And complete!


----------



## ACking

Zen said:


> And complete!



Soooooo......cool!!!!!


----------



## Anna

;3 they are so cute


----------



## KarlaKGB

Are those styluses?


----------



## Joey

Yes^


----------



## Zen

KarlaKGB said:


> Are those styluses?



Indeed they are! I completed the set from the gacha machine yesterday


----------



## Octavia

What I'd do for that Lisa stylus. It's a shame we won't see these being sold outside of Japan.


----------



## Pickles

I wanna know where the Bob love is. I want a Bob stylus or key chain or SOMETHING.


----------



## Officer Berri

I DEMAND OFFICER COPPER MERCHANDISE.

Give it all to meeeeeee xD


----------



## Justin

Officer Berri said:


> I DEMAND OFFICER COPPER MERCHANDISE.
> 
> Give it all to meeeeeee xD









It was a thing for Wild World!


----------



## Officer Berri

It's not him in Officer uniform BUT I'LL TAKE IT. D:

Gamestop why you no sell cool things like this?


----------



## Anna

My stylus is taking agesssssssssss to come


----------



## amped4jr88

Sorry if this has been addressed and Im not aware but on the first page that "The most important link you need to know everything about new leaf" what happend to that? I really liked the info there and now I dont know wehre to find it!


----------



## Jake

amped4jr88 said:


> Sorry if this has been addressed and Im not aware but on the first page that "The most important link you need to know everything about new leaf" what happend to that? I really liked the info there and now I dont know wehre to find it!



oops. I'm pretty surprised this wasn't piked up earlier;

http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/39828209142/animal-crossing-new-leaf-guides-and-information


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Thank you for doing this Bidoof.
Your blog is awesome.


----------



## amped4jr88

Jake. said:


> oops. I'm pretty surprised this wasn't piked up earlier;
> 
> http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/39828209142/animal-crossing-new-leaf-guides-and-information



hehe thank you!


----------



## Officer Berri

Yeah Jake your blog is awesome I have it bookmarked and everything. It's really informative!


----------



## Jake

Officer Berri said:


> Yeah Jake your blog is awesome I have it bookmarked and everything. It's really informative!



Good. so you should 


Anyway I know I've been pretty slack lately but around mid-April most of the guides should be posted (I plan on having them all out by June 1st June 8th at latest)


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Is there maybe an English version for the official website? I don't speak or read Japanese, so I can't do anything on there. Thanks for any replies!


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Madison123 said:


> Is there maybe an English version for the official website? I don't speak or read Japanese, so I can't do anything on there. Thanks for any replies!



Nintendo did recently release the English official website, but it doesn't really have much on it:

http://animal-crossing.com/newleaf/

You can also see the link on this thread:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?65542-The-Official-Site-is-Running


----------



## MadisonCrossing

Thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## Lisha

Villagers will sometimes give you their time capsules and ask you to bury it for them and then dig them up on a certain date. When you do, you need to return it back to the animal and they'll reward you.

Sorry if this is old news, but Lin&Ko's new 2hr special video featured this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XeNqZrCaus

It was covered within the first 10 minutes of the video. I honestly can't wait for this game. ; u;


----------



## Zen




----------



## aikatears

Zen said:


>


I saw that on my tumblr dash, love it


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Zen said:


>



Thats amazing! I love Assassin's Creed and Animal Crossing equally.
Funny fact:   
                   Assassin's Creed= AC
                   Animal Crossing= AC


----------



## Officer Berri

Tis why people shouldn't just use the first letters of each word in a games title to refer to it.

...On top of it being a lazy practice. >.>


----------



## Sena

Officer Berri said:


> Tis why people shouldn't just use the first letters of each word in a games title to refer to it.
> 
> ...On top of it being a lazy practice. >.>



It's not really a problem if the game you're talking about is established in context, though.
Like, it's pretty obvious in the sentence "there are some brutal kills in AC" that I'm not talking about Animal Crossing, haha.

I run in to that problem a lot with Gears of War and God of War, though. I'm a Gears of War fan but I've never played a God of War Game. Sometimes when I say "GoW" people think I'm talking about God of War instead, so I've learned to either type out Gears of War fully or shorten it to "Gears."


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I would shorten Assassin's Creed to Creed and Animal Crossing to AC.
I don't play Assassin's Creed but I do play Animal Crossing so most of my friends know which I am talking about when I say AC.


----------



## Zen

Shirt design. Can be bought here:
http://sharkrobot.com/new-products-pre-order/where-s-my-money-pre-order-till-5-10


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Oh my god, that just made my day. Ordering the shirt now.


----------



## Haihappen

Zen said:


> Shirt design. Can be bought here:
> http://sharkrobot.com/new-products-pre-order/where-s-my-money-pre-order-till-5-10



oh but it won't be available before May 10th?


----------



## Treasu(red)

OKAY I need someone's help. 

Question: How many villagers total will there be in Animal Crossing: New Leaf?

I don't mean how many in your village. I mean how many TOTAL. 
I'm trying to check and see if I have all the villager pictures and I need the final number to make sure my collection is complete.


----------



## bootie101

Treasu(red) said:


> OKAY I need someone's help.
> 
> Question: How many villagers total will there be in Animal Crossing: New Leaf?
> 
> I don't mean how many in your village. I mean how many TOTAL.
> I'm trying to check and see if I have all the villager pictures and I need the final number to make sure my collection is complete.



http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs/65246

says 333 if you scroll down. 

not sure how correct that is though? seems to many


----------



## Treasu(red)

Interesting. I just saved all the scanned files, counted the villagers on each by elimination, then wrote the total down. I got 327. That means I'm missing 6? Also I only have 106 'close up' pictures of villagers. *sigh* The rest are low quality full page scans.
*rubs chin* I'll just keep looking I suppose.


----------



## Haihappen

bootie101 said:


> http://www.gamefaqs.com/3ds/997811-animal-crossing-new-leaf/faqs/65246
> 
> says 333 if you scroll down.
> 
> not sure how correct that is though? seems to many



Let me check my Ninendo Dream complete cataloge...

it's exactly 333


----------



## RoosterInURbutt

333!! At lest it's only half evil!


----------



## Sena

333, really? That seems like such a high number...
That many isn't on the wiki page... or is it?


----------



## Volvagia

Wait, it's called Club LOL in the European version? 

http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Games/Nintendo-3DS/Animal-Crossing-New-Leaf-273841.html
(->New Leaf, New Life -> Nightclub)


----------



## Prof Gallows

Volvagia said:


> Wait, it's called Club LOL in the European version?
> 
> http://www.nintendo.co.uk/Games/Nintendo-3DS/Animal-Crossing-New-Leaf-273841.html
> (->New Leaf, New Life -> Nightclub)



Yeah, seems to be that way. Kinda silly. =p


----------



## Dizzard

Is Fody Coster real?

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Fody_Coster


----------



## Superpenguin

Dizzard said:


> Is Fody Coster real?
> 
> http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Fody_Coster


I don't think so. Why would he be in only one region?
Also, that page is a wiki and full of spelling errors.


----------



## JKDOS

Villagers throw a birthday bash for you and give you a gift as well.

They also have you "Make a Wish" and then "Blow out the candles"


----------



## Anna

traceguy said:


> Villagers throw a birthday bash for you and give you a gift as well.
> 
> They also have you "Make a Wish" and then "Blow out the candles"



What's the duck called??


----------



## Jake

Anna said:


> What's the duck called??



Off the top of my head I think she's called Komomi but I'll go check for you right now


edit;
yup I was right


----------



## TomoEGoto

Quick question: It's about the FC... so is the FC just your 3DS code and town name?
I know it's stupid but I'm trying to remember if it's the same or different.


----------



## Superpenguin

TomoEGoto said:


> Quick question: It's about the FC... so is the FC just your 3DS code and town name?
> I know it's stupid but I'm trying to remember if it's the same or different.



It's just your 3DS Code. You can have up to 100 Friends.


----------



## Caius

http://www.siliconera.com/2013/04/24/a-tour-of-the-shops-in-animal-crossing-new-leaf/


----------



## oath2order

Wait you can stack fruit.

wat.

nobody told me this.

this is amazing.


----------



## Officer Berri

I've known about stacking fruit for a while now, actually. xD


----------



## Kaijudomage

oath2order said:


> Wait you can stack fruit.
> 
> wat.
> 
> nobody told me this.
> 
> this is amazing.



Indeed! 
Here's a thought, an entire pocket full of Perfect fruit baskets (fruit stacks to 9) can go for 432k bells as Perfect fruit goes for 3k a piece when it's foreign to a town.


----------



## Zen

Finally got around to playing more. Been busy these days. :/

But hey the 7/11 ATM DLC works just like a regular ATM. So, that's nice. I kind of wanted it to function differently, like nooks furniture order machine. Oh well.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Zen said:


> Finally got around to playing more. Been busy these days. :/
> 
> But hey the 7/11 ATM DLC works just like a regular ATM. So, that's nice. I kind of wanted it to function differently, like nooks furniture order machine. Oh well.



I'm still really curious if the US game will be able to get Japanese DLC that requires physically going somewhere, like the 7-11 DLC did. If they release another set of 7-11 stuff (or something similar) once I get my game, I'm going to try it.


----------



## AL64

traceguy said:


> Villagers throw a birthday bash for you and give you a gift as well.
> 
> They also have you "Make a Wish" and then "Blow out the candles"


How is it done ? I mean if I don't have a table with free space on it for the cake ?


----------



## bootie101

AL64 said:


> How is it done ? I mean if I don't have a table with free space on it for the cake ?


My birthday was actually celebrated at another animals house not mine as I don't think I had the room.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Birthdays are celebrated at another animals house, not your own house ^^ you then get to take the cake home


----------



## bootie101

Wait.. I didn't get cake last time I received a different gift.. Can't remember what but wasn't cake


----------



## Jake

bootie101 said:


> Wait.. I didn't get cake last time I received a different gift.. Can't remember what but wasn't cake



yeah there are a few different gifts you can get


----------



## Gandalf

I'm glad my birthday is well after the release date. Nintendo seem to have really put an effort into the day and I'm looking forward to seeing it haha


----------



## MDofDarkheart

I have to wait until next year to get anything for my birthday in New Leaf.
My birthday is March 7th.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

My birthday is august 8th, so i won't have to wait that long! 
In the previous games i always loved to get presents from all of my villagers. and this time, it's even better.
So i'm pumped!


----------



## Batsu

Someone was interested in pictures of the skirts from the Perfect Guide -- here's an album for anyone else who wants to see them:

http://imgur.com/a/PM8j1


----------



## JLou

I have a question about the town law -- do you get to choose right at the beginning what you want, or do you have to wait and pay for it?  I saw that you pay 20,000 bells to change it -- but haven't seen anyone say if it starts out on anything specific.


----------



## Fame

JLou said:


> I have a question about the town law -- do you get to choose right at the beginning what you want, or do you have to wait and pay for it?  I saw that you pay 20,000 bells to change it -- but haven't seen anyone say if it starts out on anything specific.



you can choose when you get 100 mayor points for free then you can change it after for 20k but the change takes place the next day


----------



## AL64

Thanks. I'm glad to know I won't have to prepare my house for my virtual birthday 

Btw do we know now how many characters we have for our town name ?
This french screenshots shows 8


----------



## Peoki

^ It will most likely be the same for EU/NA versions- maximum of 8 characters for the town name.


----------



## Officer Berri

Batsu said:


> Someone was interested in pictures of the skirts from the Perfect Guide -- here's an album for anyone else who wants to see them:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/PM8j1



Well. Looks like I'm gonna be wearing dresses most of the time. Those are less that pretty to me. xD Now I just have to hope the dresses are pretty!


----------



## Lisha

Animals have sleepovers?! 

That's so cuteeeee.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I think that's just an animal visiting another. I highly doubt they actually sleep over lol


----------



## Stargirl

Can you actually write back to Mom in this game? I've asked multiple times and heard rumors but I've never actually gotten an answer. 

Thanks.


----------



## LeslieAnne

If you can, then I have no idea how. When you go to the post office, you only have the options to mail letters to someone in your town or your future self.


----------



## Handagote

Is it possible to plant trees and flowers around the shopping mall area? The part with the bench is usually really void of trees and flowers, bushes, etc.


----------



## Punchyleaf

No, can't put anything Down in the shopping centre


----------



## Loreley

Batsu said:


> Someone was interested in pictures of the skirts from the Perfect Guide -- here's an album for anyone else who wants to see them:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/PM8j1



Thank you very much for sharing this! It's nice to see all the skirts :>
May I ask you if you have any more scans of the guide? I'd love to see them.


----------



## Batsu

Loreley said:


> Thank you very much for sharing this! It's nice to see all the skirts :>
> May I ask you if you have any more scans of the guide? I'd love to see them.



No prob! I can take more pictures if there's something specific you want to see.


----------



## Handagote

I have another question. Are there any rules as to what to expand first with the house? Do i need to increase the m^2 size of the rooms before i add more rooms? Or can i have a house with all rooms but with small m^2 sizes of the rooms?


----------



## Punchyleaf

You can expand or not exapand the house however you please this time around.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

I heard that the main room had to be fully expanded and then the upstairs had to be built. After that you could expand any where you wanted. I'm pleased to hear that's not the case Loviechu


----------



## Handagote

Chameleonsoup said:


> I heard that the main room had to be fully expanded and then the upstairs had to be built. After that you could expand any where you wanted. I'm pleased to hear that's not the case Loviechu



Yeah, because i have this strange idea of adding ustairs and two rooms downstairs without expanding the size of the rooms themselves. Kind of makes a cozy house.


----------



## Mint

Chameleonsoup said:


> I heard that the main room had to be fully expanded and then the upstairs had to be built. After that you could expand any where you wanted. I'm pleased to hear that's not the case Loviechu


Actually, this is true. The main floor must be fully expanded and the upstairs must be built before you can build the other rooms.


----------



## Villager Fan

The male, orange, Pig villager's name has been confirmed. His name is Kevin. Probably comes from actor Kevin Bacon, thus "bacon" being derived from pigs. It's a stretch, but what other pig reference is there for "Kevin?" lol


----------



## Superpenguin

Villager Fan said:


> The male, orange, Pig villager's name has been confirmed. His name is Kevin. Probably comes from actor Kevin Bacon, thus "bacon" being derived from pigs. It's a stretch, but what other pig reference is there for "Kevin?" lol


Not everything has to be a reference, but thanks for the name info.


----------



## Villager Fan

More Villager names:
Orange female hamster = Soliel
Black/gray bear cub = Barold
Male blue kangaroo = Rooney
Brown and yellow squirrel = Sheldon

Found here: http://www.sosostris.com/


----------



## Jinglefruit

Another Villager name;
The Wooly Mammoth (elephant) - Tucker
And they have a 'Keaton' moving in which we should discover soon.

Source: Sienna on Animal-Crossing.tumblr


----------



## Spudster

Looking forward to the release, From what I've seen It is A great improvement.


----------



## Aurynn

Maybe someone else already asked this question, but in the videos on the Internet I see on the touch screen a map (or the inventory etc.). Is it possible to switch the top screen to the touch screen, so you can see the sky (like WW?)


----------



## Jake

Aurynn said:


> Maybe someone else already asked this question, but in the videos on the Internet I see on the touch screen a map (or the inventory etc.). Is it possible to switch the top screen to the touch screen, so you can see the sky (like WW?)



no not possible


----------



## WeiMoote

Villager Fan said:


> More Villager names:
> Orange female hamster = Soliel
> Black/gray bear cub = Barold
> Male blue kangaroo = Rooney
> Brown and yellow squirrel = Sheldon
> 
> Found here: http://www.sosostris.com/



Soliel: When did Punky Brewster enter the Animal Crossing world and turn into a hamster?


----------



## Mz_D

Wow, all these name changes. I remember I had the orange hamster in my village her Japanese name is Shanty. It made me think of Shanty town so I think it's a good change.

Also a looong time ago I remember someone asking about the time capsules that you bury for the villagers. It gets dug up one month later, but someone wondered what would happen if that villager moves away before it reappears.
I recently got a letter from my moved villager. He told me that it was time for his time capsule to be found and that I should go ahead and dig it up and take the present. So yay! Free shirt for me!

I'm also finding that villagers that have moved out are coming back to shop in my mall area. I have Brittany and Anchovy coming back to see me.


----------



## Villager Fan

New Red-maned Lion village = Rory
Charmy/Green Female Bear villager = Charlise
White female hamster villager = Flurry
Yellow/Blue New Eagle villager = Keaton
New black rabbit male villager = Cole

There is a new villager coming up named "Tex" but it's unknown as to who that is yet.


----------



## Anna

How often do campers visit?


----------



## Superpenguin

Villager Fan said:


> White female hamster villager = Flurry
> Yellow/Blue New Eagle villager = Keaton
> New black rabbit male villager = Cole



I LOVE THESE NAMES! I'd comment on the others...but I don't particularly like those animals.  ...or their species in general.


----------



## Juicebox

Villager Fan said:


> There is a new villager coming up named "Tex" but it's unknown as to who that is yet.



I'm going to bet that it's the bull with the hat.


----------



## AL64

Anybody knows somebody who upload 3D screenshots from the English game ? 
I know a few that does back in late 2012, but those screen was bad quality


----------



## mattmagician

Anna said:


> How often do campers visit?



I've seemed to have between one and two weekly, but then some weeks I'll have none.


----------



## Superpenguin

This penguin's name is Tex.


----------



## Mint

Bolt became Tex? Aw. :c I don't like most of the English names for the new villagers, but I'll get used to them.


----------



## Anna

mattmagician said:


> I've seemed to have between one and two weekly, but then some weeks I'll have none.


Thanks


----------



## Superpenguin

The unicorn's name is Julian.


----------



## WeiMoote

Does anyone know about the "Cardboard Box" series? It's shown in this video...


----------



## Peoki

WeiMoote said:


> Does anyone know about the "Cardboard Box" series? It's shown in this video...


It would be nice if you posted the timestamp at which it appeared. 

Kamomi is now named Molly. 


Spoiler: img credit: tinycartridge@tumblr


----------



## WeiMoote

Peoki said:


> It would be nice if you posted the timestamp at which it appeared.
> 
> Kamomi is now named Molly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: img credit: tinycartridge@tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546



It appears at the 1:00 minute mark.


----------



## Punchyleaf

I like Molly! Lovely name c:


----------



## Villager Fan

Apparently the new female pink Alligator is named Gayle, but that's from the Wiki so I don't know what the original source is on that. Also spotted on the the Wiki, the pink deer villager with yellow hair is named Fuchsia, and the purple deer villager is named Deirdre.


----------



## Mint

Natalie is Deirdre?
;____; There was nothing wrong with the name Natalie.


----------



## Anna

Peoki said:


> It would be nice if you posted the timestamp at which it appeared.
> 
> Kamomi is now named Molly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: img credit: tinycartridge@tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546



Omg. I love her if she's in my town when I start I will be over the moon!!


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> Natalie is Deirdre?



It's cute. It would've been awful for any other species because it's a pun for her species.

"*Deer* Draw"


----------



## Officer Berri

Villager Fan said:


> Apparently the new female pink Alligator is named Gayle, but that's from the Wiki so I don't know what the original source is on that. Also spotted on the the Wiki, the pink deer villager with yellow hair is named Fuchsia, and the purple deer villager is named Deirdre.



Deirdre is an awesome name yaaaaaaay! I'm glad her name's not Natalie anymore. >_> I had a friend named Natalie once. ...once.


----------



## Juicebox

Mint said:


> Natalie is Deirdre?
> ;____; There was nothing wrong with the name Natalie.



All of the deer names have been some kind of play on words. Natalie would be kind of random in that regard.


----------



## Mint

She will always be Natalie to me. :c
I've never come across the name Deirdre until now and didn't even know how to pronounce it. I thought it was French, but it's not. Thanks for the pronunciation guide!


----------



## Klainette

Mint said:


> She will always be Natalie to me. :c
> I've never come across the name Deirdre until now and didn't even know how to pronounce it. I thought it was French, but it's not. Thanks for the pronunciation guide!



I know someone named Dierdre. As far as I know, it's a very uncommon name though. I like the pun c:

Unrelated, but do we have a name for that black hamster yet? I really like him.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Hamuji?
I don't know, but I hope his name is a cute, but oddly funny name. I kind of hope it's one that's like ...not fitting for him lol
Like Joe or something


----------



## Villager Fan

I thought Natalie was the white deer? Nadia was the purple one.


----------



## Peoki

WeiMoote said:


> It appears at the 1:00 minute mark.


Sorry, I didn't have the time to watch the whole video- which lead me to skipping through to find the item set. 
I believe the cardboard box series can only be obtained through Re-Tail when certain villager types put them up for sale; much like the Messy/Sloppy series.


----------



## Mike!

Mint said:


> She will always be Natalie to me. :c
> I've never come across the name Deirdre until now and didn't even know how to pronounce it.



Even though it's a very uncommon name, lots of people here in the UK know how to pronounce Deirdre because there's a famous soap character with that name. However, there are actually two pronunciations, I discovered a few years back. In the UK it's pronounced DEER-DREE, but in the US (if Desperate Housewives is to be believed!) it's DEER-DRUH.


----------



## Jake

Peoki said:


> It would be nice if you posted the timestamp at which it appeared.
> 
> Kamomi is now named Molly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: img credit: tinycartridge@tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546



I liked that duck but Molly is a horrible name, but I'll get over it soon


----------



## Villager Fan

So purple kangaroo villager Sylvia retains her name as "Sylvia" (except I think previously it was Silvia.)

And the new female orange chicken villager's name is.....Broffina!? Is there a reference or pun that I am not getting here?

Also, appears as though Hamsuke's name is Hamlet, and the pink ostrich/flamingo villager is named Flora.


----------



## Mint

Villager Fan said:


> So purple kangaroo villager Sylvia retains her name as "Sylvia" (except I think previously it was Silvia.)
> 
> And the new female orange chicken villager's name is.....Broffina!? Is there a reference or pun that I am not getting here?
> 
> Also, appears as though Hamsuke's name is Hamlet, and the pink ostrich/flamingo villager is named Flora.


Flora and Hamlet are great names.  
Cassandra is now Broffina?  Interesting... If there is a pun in that one, I don't get it either.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Broffina.. Hmm.. Maybe it's a pun on how she looks? Her house design tastes? I guess we will have to wait. Her catch phrase will most definitely be "Brofist" if I have her in my town though lol

Hamlet, it fits him because it just SOUNDS like a lazy name, and isn't he a lazy villager? XD


----------



## Officer Berri

Broffina is the greatest weird name I have ever heard. That is awesome. xD


----------



## Mint

Loviechu said:


> Broffina.. Hmm.. Maybe it's a pun on how she looks? Her house design tastes? I guess we will have to wait. Her catch phrase will most definitely be "Brofist" if I have her in my town though lol
> 
> Hamlet, it fits him because it just SOUNDS like a lazy name, and isn't he a lazy villager? XD


Hamlet is a jock. 

Broffina has some of the gorgeous furniture in her house. Maybe Broffina is supposed to sound posh?


----------



## Punchyleaf

He's a jock?  but he looks so.. Lazy o.e
Hmm... So her name went from Cassandra -> Broffina... And she has Georgeous furniture? Do you know what her catchphrase is?


----------



## SFFRulesOK

I thought Hamuji/Hamlet was a cranky villager? Which would fit, because the original Hamlet was a very angry and angsty man.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Hamuji - black grumpy hamster
Hamsuke (Hamlet) - yellow hamster they first showed way back when


----------



## Mint

Loviechu said:


> He's a jock?  but he looks so.. Lazy o.e
> Hmm... So her name went from Cassandra -> Broffina... And she has Georgeous furniture? Do you know what her catchphrase is?


He may look lazy, but he doesn't act lazy at all.
Cassandra's catchphrase is ケッコー (Kekko). 

It seems all of the villagers I've had are the ones whose English names are being revealed. xD;


----------



## Punchyleaf

Yeah, it seems she's more snooty and "posh" but.. broffina? It just sounds like a fancy name... For a chicken lol 

At least you know they're names now!


----------



## Mint

Loviechu said:


> Yeah, it seems she's more snooty and "posh" but.. broffina? It just sounds like a fancy name... For a chicken lol
> 
> At least you know they're names now!



Yeah, but I have to remember the Japanese names too, so I don't confuse my Japanese friends. xD One of them doesn't like the changes made to villager names and thinks it's strange that the names get changed.

I guess we don't know Jun's English name yet?


----------



## Punchyleaf

I hope jun gets a buff-but cute name. Like twinkle toes c: LOL

Well they have been seeing the names differently for years now, and seeing the new names, I'm sure they are bound to be like "wut Is dis? Nintendo. Wat r u doing? Nintendo. STAHP."
XD


----------



## Mint

Loviechu said:


> I hope jun gets a buff-but cute name. Like twinkle toes c: LOL
> 
> Well they have been seeing the names differently for years now, and seeing the new names, I'm sure they are bound to be like "wut Is dis? Nintendo. Wat r u doing? Nintendo. STAHP."
> XD



Some of the names stay close to the originals. Punchy's Japanese name means "slap", but I can see it now:
Japanese friend who has Cassandra (one of them really does have her), "Cassandra is Cassandra in English?" "No, she's Broffina." "Oh...-confused- What does that mean?" "I have no idea." "Oh..." 

^^;;;


----------



## oath2order

I'm just glad that NoE doesn't do any weird name changes. Ya'll would be so mad


----------



## Punchyleaf

LOL punchy is slap xD I don't see why they changed it, I liked Cassandra better, but Broffina has some decent possibilities as well. Haha I would ask what it meant to, especially since it probably just looks like Nintendo went from giving her a name to just slapping a keyboard


----------



## Mint

I googled Broffina and it is either a very rare, obscure name, or NOA made it up. There's almost no results for it.


----------



## Joey

Mike! said:


> Even though it's a very uncommon name, lots of people here in the UK know how to pronounce Deirdre because there's a famous soap character with that name. However, there are actually two pronunciations, I discovered a few years back. In the UK it's pronounced DEER-DREE, but in the US (if Desperate Housewives is to be believed!) it's DEER-DRUH.



In Ireland we pronounce it DEER-DRA

I don't really like the name Broffina but I like Hamlet


----------



## Superpenguin

The new female penguin(not Frappe) is named Flo. I thought Flo was better suited for Frappe, but whatever. Flo better be in my town because 

1. she is a penguin
2. Progressive Insurance


----------



## Villager Fan

It's a stretch, but maybe Broffina is a reference to how some people pronounce (chicken) broth as "broff." Adding the -ina made it girly.


----------



## Klainette

Villager Fan said:


> It's a stretch, but maybe Broffina is a reference to how some people pronounce (chicken) broth as "broff." Adding the -ina made it girly.


seconding this, i was about to say that 'broff' sounds like 'broth' lol

It's kinda a weird name though, imo. Cassandra sounded nicer.


----------



## SFFRulesOK

Loviechu said:


> Hamuji - black grumpy hamster
> Hamsuke (Hamlet) - yellow hamster they first showed way back when



Oh, whoops! For some reason I thought Hamsuke was a girl...


----------



## Punchyleaf

Monty the monkey kept his name c:


----------



## Villager Fan

Loviechu said:


> Monty the monkey kept his name c:



I think all of the old villagers kept their names, except for maybe Hazel and Sally who switched again.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Whoops. I never realized Monty was from old games xD my bad :>


----------



## Officer Berri

Superpenguin said:


> The new female penguin(not Frappe) is named Flo. I thought Flo was better suited for Frappe, but whatever. Flo better be in my town because
> 
> 1. she is a penguin
> 2. Progressive Insurance



xD oh god. My grandparents hate Flo. I love that name though! :3


----------



## aikatears

hmm I recall that there was a small debate on if Timmy and Tommy were Tom Nook’s nephews or not...seems nintendo gave the final word on facebook.



> Tom Nook’s nephews, Tommy and Timmy are back in Animal Crossing: New Leaf. They now run general store on their own instead of Tom Nook!


here


----------



## Joey

aikatears said:


> hmm I recall that there was a small debate on if Timmy and Tommy were Tom Nook’s nephews or not...seems nintendo gave the final word on facebook.
> 
> 
> here



Which one of them runs the first few of the shops because there is only one of them in Nooklings Junction and some of the others.


----------



## laceydearie

Joey said:


> Which one of them runs the first few of the shops because there is only one of them in Nooklings Junction and some of the others.



Actually, they alternate days for a while. Timmy runs it on  T-T-S and Tommy runs it M-W-F-U.
Edited for accuracy.


----------



## aikatears

Joey said:


> Which one of them runs the first few of the shops because there is only one of them in Nooklings Junction and some of the others.



this would need to be confirm but I have heard that they take turns with the first few shops, like one does morning and the other night but am not sure if that true or not.


----------



## Joey

Thanks both of you ^^


----------



## aikatears

ah find this
take a look for days
this is by chris over at acc who has a thread with pics


----------



## Punchyleaf

Bob - the scruffy new dog, is called "*shep*"

I like it. It reminds me of *Shep*ard dog


----------



## Gandalf

Prima guide is 15% off at the Book Depository and has free postage to most countries. Not sure if its been mentioned already but still worth checking out if you are looking to buy. its been 15% off for a while now..

http://www.bookdepository.com/Animal-Crossing-New-Leaf-Stephen-Stratton/9780307897077


----------



## Punchyleaf

$14.99 is alright, but amazon still has it beat by $2! Haha c: nice find though c;


----------



## Mars

I saw the listing at Amazon. It's $16.48 with standard shipping though.
At least this other listing has free shipping. Yay~


----------



## Punchyleaf

Hmm... Seeing the dimensions.. The book is 8.4 inches x 5.3 
That's about as big as the Nintendo official one (JPN) 
Huh.. If that's true, then this is bound to be just as good (minus about 100 pages) as the official JPN Nintendo one as that's about as big, dimension-wise, that guide is.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Gandalf said:


> Prima guide is 15% off at the Book Depository and has free postage to most countries. Not sure if its been mentioned already but still worth checking out if you are looking to buy. its been 15% off for a while now..
> 
> http://www.bookdepository.com/Animal-Crossing-New-Leaf-Stephen-Stratton/9780307897077



Ooh, it's 25% off on the UK site. I may order it from there, thank you!


----------



## Villager Fan

The female gray mouse with blonde hair and a pink bow as ears (Chyuuko?) is named *Penelope*.


----------



## Officer Berri

A blonde mouse named Penelope?

Great, if she's in my town I'm gonna be thinking of Sly Cooper ALL of the time! ...As opposed to 'every time I think of raccoons'.


----------



## K.K. Guitar

Officer Berri said:


> A blonde mouse named Penelope?
> 
> Great, if she's in my town I'm gonna be thinking of Sly Cooper ALL of the time! ...As opposed to 'every time I think of raccoons'.



Exactly my thoughts


----------



## Anna

Hamuji is now Hamphrey


----------



## Batsu

Aww, Hamphrey is such a cute name. I hope he'll be in my town (and I get a megaphone quickly).


----------



## Dizzard

I think I like most of the new names, especially Molly and Shep.

Broffina is very odd and I don't really get Barold either.....but for the most part it sounds good.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Hamphrey? That is adorable!! D:


----------



## Stevey Queen

Too lazy to look for it so does anyone have a list of all the new villagers with their english names and images?


----------



## Punchyleaf

If you look down about 3-5 threads, you will see it


----------



## Dizzard

Is the way your own birthday and the birthday of a villager celebrated the same? (or at least similar)

Just because when the game comes out my birthday will be a long time away and it would be nice to experience a birthday earlier.

Edit: I was also wondering, if you keep talking to a villager do they start repeating themselves? Do they obsess over current holidays? One of the lowest points of Wild World for me is that they always seemed to obsess over upcoming events rarely talking about anything else. It was boring.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Not sure for the birthday thing.

For your villager question, I've heard the AI is better in this game. The villagers are supposed to talk about all kinds of stuff. What you mentioned is ultimately why I got bored of Wild World, so I hope it's not that way.


----------



## Loreley

Has anyone found out what to do to get the Perfect Town Status yet?


----------



## meagan

Does anyone know if we can tell where the waterfall is just by looking at the map when Rover is asking us which is our town?


----------



## Mint

Dizzard said:


> Is the way your own birthday and the birthday of a villager celebrated the same? (or at least similar)
> 
> Just because when the game comes out my birthday will be a long time away and it would be nice to experience a birthday earlier.
> 
> Edit: I was also wondering, if you keep talking to a villager do they start repeating themselves? Do they obsess over current holidays? One of the lowest points of Wild World for me is that they always seemed to obsess over upcoming events rarely talking about anything else. It was boring.


Villagers still repeat themselves, not as often, but they do. I've seen them say things 2-3 times in a row. >__> They do talk about holidays a lot too and the fishing contest.


----------



## Superpenguin

meagan said:


> Does anyone know if we can tell where the waterfall is just by looking at the map when Rover is asking us which is our town?



Look to where the river begins/ends. That's where the waterfalls are.


----------



## meagan

Superpenguin said:


> Look to where the river begins/ends. That's where the waterfalls are.


Thank you


----------



## TomoEGoto

Did the Halloween event change too?
Franklin asks you to help with Thanksgiving and Jingles tasks you to be Santa. So what does that mean for Halloween?
If anyone knows. It would be nice to take the helms of Jack and asking candy from your neighbors and playing tricks on them when they don't give you candy.


----------



## Superpenguin

TomoEGoto said:


> Did the Halloween event change too?



http://bidoofcrossing.tumblr.com/post/43298155214/animal-crossing-new-leaf-halloween
Obviously there are Spoilers there so don't look if you don't want to spoil Halloween(Cause it is different)


----------



## Wish

I am not sure if this has been mentioned, but I'd just like to post this for everyone.

You CANNOT delete the mayor without deleting your town. So make sure you pick a nice spot for your house.

I was screwing around with the options, and I accidentally clicked erase town. I shut down my 3DS right away and it still erased. So please be careful :U


----------



## Jinglefruit

Litwick said:


> I am not sure if this has been mentioned, but I'd just like to post this for everyone.
> 
> You CANNOT delete the mayor without deleting your town. So make sure you pick a nice spot for your house.
> 
> I was screwing around with the options, and I accidentally clicked erase town. I shut down my 3DS right away and it still erased. So please be careful :U



I am sorry for your loss. I am sure somewhere out in the void there is a town mourning the loss of it's mayor. 
But thank you for the warning.


----------



## Wish

no worries =) in fact, my new map is almost identical to my old one.


----------



## DorsalAxe

That's really weird :/


----------



## Punchyleaf

How's it weird? 

I love the map on the top though. I like the positioning of the small lake on the top one better than the bottom


----------



## Anna

I like where the town tree is in both of them


----------



## oath2order

I want my small lake in the corner of a river bend. I like those kinds of lakes


----------



## Anna

Spoiler



Didn't know if anyone mentioned you can catch turtles in the game!! Just wondering if anyone knew where?


----------



## oath2order

Anna said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know if anyone mentioned you can catch turtles in the game!! Just wondering if anyone knew where?



Ocean?


----------



## Anna

oath2order said:


> Ocean?



Yeah maybe seeing as different species can live in both river and the sea just curious


----------



## Wish

Thank you for your comments 

the top one is my new town

also I made some animalcrossing videos on my channel technirai if anyone wants to see, I'm no pro though


----------



## Anna

Litwick said:


> Thank you for your comments
> 
> the top one is my new town
> 
> also I made some animalcrossing videos on my channel technirai if anyone wants to see, I'm no pro though


I will check them out now


----------



## DorsalAxe

Loviechu said:


> How's it weird?



I just think it's weird that the game generates such similar layouts. I hope this is just a fluke.


----------



## Prof Gallows

DorsalAxe said:


> I just think it's weird that the game generates such similar layouts. I hope this is just a fluke.



Sadly it's not. Our towns only have two levels.

The town level, and the beach level. The town map generation only has to go through rivers, ponds, hills(to the beach), and rocks.
So a lot of maps are going to be very similar or identical.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> Sadly it's not. Our towns only have two levels.
> 
> The town level, and the beach level. The town map generation only has to go through rivers, ponds, hills(to the beach), and rocks.
> So a lot of maps are going to be very similar or identical.



But rivers can vary quite a bit.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> Sadly it's not. Our towns only have two levels.
> 
> The town level, and the beach level. The town map generation only has to go through rivers, ponds, hills(to the beach), and rocks.
> So a lot of maps are going to be very similar or identical.



But rivers can vary quite a bit.


----------



## Joyce

Does anybody know how much the grass will be affected over time? I watched quite some videos on Youtube and never saw dry lands in anybody's town yet.. And I never run. Does that make a difference?

Not that I don't want a path. With all these great patterns, I MUST have a path.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> But rivers can vary quite a bit.



Indeed, as well the ponds and rocks can vary. It's not as complex as it was in WW or CF, but it's not going to be like every town has the same exact layout. Plus after people start customizing and placing things, that is what really makes the town unique.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> Indeed, as well the ponds and rocks can vary. It's not as complex as it was in WW or CF, but it's not going to be like every town has the same exact layout. Plus after people start customizing and placing things, that is what really makes the town unique.



True, maybe that's why it's not too complex this time.


----------



## Anna

Joyce said:


> Does anybody know how much the grass will be affected over time? I watched quite some videos on Youtube and never saw dry lands in anybody's town yet.. And I never run. Does that make a difference?
> 
> Not that I don't want a path. With all these great patterns, I MUST have a path.



It takes a lot longer to wear in this game, apparently putting patterns down prevents it as well, but yeah longer than in city folk


----------



## Dreamer

I have NO idea if this was already posted or if I'm in the wrong thread, so please excuse me if I missed something. 

So, yeah... my sister opened her Nat Geo Kids magazine, and the first TWO pages was a...... New Leaf ad!!! Omg. It wasn't anything super special, but I can post scans if ya need. It was still SUPERRR EXCITINGGG to see!!! It's really happening!!! *SQUEAL*

Uh, yeah, just thought I'd mention.


----------



## DJStarstryker

There's a Nintendo Direct tonight. Err, this morning for those in the US. Think they're going to talk about New Leaf at all? Once again, it's later at night for me when I am planning to get up early, so I don't know if I'll watch it or not.


----------



## Campy

DJStarstryker said:


> There's a Nintendo Direct tonight. Err, this morning for those in the US. Think they're going to talk about New Leaf at all? Once again, it's later at night for me when I am planning to get up early, so I don't know if I'll watch it or not.


I thought they were going to talk about Wii U stuff only. Could be wrong, though.


----------



## Justin

In North America, the Direct is advertised as 3DS and Wii U. For Europe and Japan, it's just been Wii U.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Anna said:


> It takes a lot longer to wear in this game, apparently putting patterns down prevents it as well, but yeah longer than in city folk



I just don't understand why they made patterns protect the grass. If you cover the whole town in patterns you can't see the lovely perfect grass! If you don't, it wears away! It makes no sense to me at all


----------



## WeiMoote

I was watching Zed's stream, and he visited an English town in his Japanese copy in a Dream World...

The sign said Re-Tail instead of R-Parkers!


----------



## K.K. Guitar

WeiMoote said:


> I was watching Zed's stream, and he visited an English town in his Japanese copy in a Dream World...
> 
> The sign said Re-Tail instead of R-Parkers!



That's kinda cool! So it also changes for the people from the other region!


----------



## AL64

Chameleonsoup said:


> I just don't understand why they made patterns protect the grass. If you cover the whole town in patterns you can't see the lovely perfect grass! If you don't, it wears away! It makes no sense to me at all


It's not you, it makes no sense.


----------



## Bubble Pop

Ah I just got the Animal Crossing New Leaf puzzle piece in Puzzle Swap on Street Pass Quest (Find Mii), exciting, I want it all now!!!


----------



## Anna

Bubble Pop said:


> Ah I just got the Animal Crossing New Leaf puzzle piece in Puzzle Swap on Street Pass Quest (Find Mii), exciting, I want it all now!!!



What! seriously! ahhh!
How come I only got Fire Emblem


----------



## Joyce

Anna said:


> It takes a lot longer to wear in this game, apparently putting patterns down prevents it as well, but yeah longer than in city folk



Thanks.  Sounds a bit strange, but yeah.


----------



## Bubble Pop

An English Animal Crossing New Leaf stationery has been sent out now I see! It features Isabelle and has the AC leaf symbol flying about.


----------



## Punchyleaf

The new wolf (black and brown) his name is Kyle


----------



## Batsu

Does anyone know the item limit for the 8x8 size rooms?


----------



## oath2order

Batsu said:


> Does anyone know the item limit for the 8x8 size rooms?



Rooms have item limits?


----------



## Batsu

Yeah, you can only put so many items into a room before the game tells you "the floor's going to give out." At least, that's what happened in the older games.


----------



## Byngo

I've never heard of this... And I stuffed one of my rooms in the GCN version.


----------



## Batsu

It definitely happens in Wild World, I haven't played City Folk in forever but I'm quite sure it happens there too.


----------



## Jinglefruit

I think it was only in WW and CF. But I am pretty sure they've removed it now. - Seeing as I've seen rooms full of items with every wall covered and extra items on tables.


----------



## Sora

Yeah my CF house had a room loaded with furniture and it never gave me this message. It only told me when I blocked my entrance.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

It only did that in WW because of memory limits.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Well there's still limits obviously, but I think the biggest rooms can hold 48 items, including wall items, not sure about the 8x8 :/ or is the biggest 8x8


----------



## oath2order

Batsu said:


> Yeah, you can only put so many items into a room before the game tells you "the floor's going to give out." At least, that's what happened in the older games.



I _vaguely_ remember that...


----------



## Karpim

Look all the fish in the game with frecuency tables 

Page fish 01 - 18/
Page fish 19 - 36/
Page fish 37 - 54/
Page fish 55 - 72/


----------



## Batsu

Jinglefruit said:


> I think it was only in WW and CF. But I am pretty sure they've removed it now. - Seeing as I've seen rooms full of items with every wall covered and extra items on tables.





Sora said:


> Yeah my CF house had a room loaded with furniture and it never gave me this message. It only told me when I blocked my entrance.





Loviechu said:


> Well there's still limits obviously, but I think the biggest rooms can hold 48 items, including wall items, not sure about the 8x8 :/ or is the biggest 8x8



Thanks, guys! And yes, Loviechu, 8x8 is the biggest room size. 



JimmyJacobAC said:


> It only did that in WW because of memory limits.



That makes sense and explains why I can't remember seeing it happen in CF. I really ought to check in on my CF game.


----------



## Chameleonsoup

There was a picture a few weeks back with all the possible river layouts and I can't find it now anywhere... Does anybody have the link to share with me please?


----------



## Ozzie

Chameleonsoup said:


> There was a picture a few weeks back with all the possible river layouts and I can't find it now anywhere... Does anybody have the link to share with me please?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?65949-River-Layout
Here it is 
i searched for it yesterday too and found it (thanks to google^^)


----------



## Chameleonsoup

Thank you, Ozzie! I just found it on a wordpress site and came to edit. You're too quick!


----------



## Dizzard

I'm hoping to pre-order the game at my local gamestop tomorrow. Hopefully it will be in time. I hear a lot of shops are only selling pre-orders?

I was pretty busy before now but now I finally have room to breath.


----------



## Superpenguin

The 7-Eleven Items are back in Japan(all of them) being awarded a different one every few weeks from tomorrow until August 2nd.


----------



## oath2order

I'm officially going digital on dis.


----------



## Wish

oath2order said:


> I'm officially going digital on dis.



I have digital, hasn't crashed at all. And if people are worried, they can just back it up on their computer. Not hard at all, just save it in a folder


----------



## Punchyleaf

I'm going digital too and a hard copy for my fianc? since ill just make a character there too lol


----------



## Karpim

i'm online now.


----------



## aikatears

I wonder if our boys day is the same event like Japanese game event. And toy day...I can live with that. Event calendar and more are up and running at the us new leaf site.


----------



## PumpkinVine47

aikatears said:


> I wonder if our boys day is the same event like Japanese game event. And toy day...I can live with that. Event calendar and more are up and running at the us new leaf site.



Where the *^*& is Girl's Day then?! 

Seriously. 

This is MALARKEY.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

I think Boy's Day is just a mistranslated "Children's Day" like what we had in the Gamecube version. Either that, or Girl's Day is in the EU version.


----------



## kyriefluffins

Can I send letters to out-of-town friends from my own town?


----------



## Mint

kyriefluffins said:


> Can I send letters to out-of-town friends from my own town?



No. :c You can only send letters to friends while in their town.


----------



## kyriefluffins

Ah, that sucks because I think you could in CF .


----------



## oath2order

Can you plant fruit trees on the island?


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Not native town fruit cause you can't bring it there. But any fruit from the island or tours can be planted there.

That reminds me, any flowers and tropical+beach fruit you get in the tours, you can keep.


----------



## oath2order

JimmyJacobAC said:


> Not native town fruit cause you can't bring it there. But any fruit from the island or tours can be planted there.
> 
> That reminds me, any flowers and tropical+beach fruit you get in the tours, you can keep.



Okay, so what fruit do you get from the island?


----------



## Jinglefruit

oath2order said:


> Okay, so what fruit do you get from the island?



Durians, Lychee, Mangoes, Lemons, Bananas and Coconuts. And maybe Persimmons - though they are supposed to only be bought from the gardening store I think they can be found in tours and grown.

Though you can also find normal native fruit in some tours, so surely you could plant them on your island?


----------



## oath2order

Jinglefruit said:


> Durians, Lychee, Mangoes, Lemons, Bananas and Coconuts. And maybe Persimmons - though they are supposed to only be bought from the gardening store I think they can be found in tours and grown.
> 
> Though you can also find normal native fruit in some tours, so surely you could plant them on your island?



Oh, good, honestly, I was getting worried about having too much planted on in the main town.


----------



## Jinglefruit

oath2order said:


> Oh, good, honestly, I was getting worried about having too much planted on in the main town.



I know how you feel. I'm limiting my town to just a couple of the red fruits and coconuts, and hiding spare fruits on the island.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Jinglefruit said:


> Durians, Lychee, Mangoes, Lemons, Bananas and Coconuts. And maybe Persimmons - though they are supposed to only be bought from the gardening store I think they can be found in tours and grown.
> 
> Though you can also find normal native fruit in some tours, so surely you could plant them on your island?



If they are in tours then yeah, you can plant them on the island. There isn't much room though.


----------



## Jinglefruit

JimmyJacobAC said:


> If they are in tours then yeah, you can plant them on the island. There isn't much room though.



Awesome, I only want 1 of each fruit tree not in my town, which should be fine.


----------



## Jake

Jinglefruit said:


> Durians, Lychee, Mangoes, Lemons, Bananas and Coconuts. And maybe Persimmons - though they are supposed to only be bought from the gardening store I think they can be found in tours and grown.
> 
> Though you can also find normal native fruit in some tours, so surely you could plant them on your island?



You get persimmons from the garden store only


----------



## Jinglefruit

Jake. said:


> You get persimmons from the garden store only



Can they not be swiped from Island tours then? I'm pretty sure they can be found in the maze tour at least, but I'm not sure if all tours allow for them to be brought back.


----------



## Mint

Jinglefruit said:


> Can they not be swiped from Island tours then? I'm pretty sure they can be found in the maze tour at least, but I'm not sure if all tours allow for them to be brought back.



Fruit in maze tours cannot be brought back. :c


----------



## Jake

Jinglefruit said:


> Can they not be swiped from Island tours then? I'm pretty sure they can be found in the maze tour at least, but I'm not sure if all tours allow for them to be brought back.



As said below; you can't take fruit from the maze tours; only fruit shaken from trees. And persimmons don't grow on the island.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Mint said:


> Fruit in maze tours cannot be brought back. :c





Jake. said:


> As said below; you can't take fruit from the maze tours; only fruit shaken from trees. And persimmons don't grow on the island.



Damn, guess I'll have to wait for the upgrade or find some generous soul online then. 
Thanks for letting me know! I would totally have spent ages trying to trick Ol' Tort out of his Persimmons.


----------



## Wish

I have persimmons I think, you can have some  I have all the fruit I am sure


----------



## oath2order

I will, of course, have all the original fruits in my town


----------



## DJStarstryker

Hey, did anyone see that we already know what 2 of the North American DLCs are? We're going to get the Rainbow Screen in June and the Palm Tree Lamp in July via SpotPass. Go here and click on "Receive in-game gifts from Nintendo" to see pics.


----------



## Mint

There's a thread about it here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?66505-First-US-DLC-! ^^
There's also DLC at Best Buy for NA too.


----------



## oath2order

When you have multiple people visiting, you can have more than one of them in your house, right? It's not like WW, right?


----------



## Mint

oath2order said:


> When you have multiple people visiting, you can have more than one of them in your house, right? It's not like WW, right?



Yes, you can have multiple players in your house at once.


----------



## oath2order

Mint said:


> Yes, you can have multiple players in your house at once.



OKAY GOOD. I know that Nintendo regressed on a few things in this game, so I just wanted to make sure that wasn't one of them.

That applies to every building, right?


----------



## Mint

oath2order said:


> OKAY GOOD. I know that Nintendo regressed on a few things in this game, so I just wanted to make sure that wasn't one of them.
> 
> That applies to every building, right?



No, the Hair Salon, Katrina, and Redd's tent are one player only. I never wified in WW and never played CF and so I'm unsure if that's how it was in those games too. Everything else, more than one player can go in.
I'm not too sure about the housing store though. ^^;


----------



## Jinglefruit

Litwick said:


> I have persimmons I think, you can have some  I have all the fruit I am sure



Thank you kind soul, that would be accepted most graciously! 





oath2order said:


> OKAY GOOD. I know that Nintendo regressed on a few things in this game, so I just wanted to make sure that wasn't one of them.
> 
> That applies to every building, right?



Pretty sure you can, I've seen 4 people in the club/Nook twins and museum in videos. Though I think it's only 1 person at a time for Redds tent.
Though it does make me wonder if people can wander around in the background when you get a fortune from Katrina, and what excuse Luna would have if you tried to Dream visit from someone elses town.

EDIT: Damn Mint! You're too quick! xD But do you know about the Dream suite as well, I guess you can't go on a visit if you're hosting, but can you still update your town and get the 5,000 bells for it?


----------



## DJStarstryker

oath2order said:


> OKAY GOOD. I know that Nintendo regressed on a few things in this game, so I just wanted to make sure that wasn't one of them.



What's a regression? I didn't play CF and it's been years since I last played an AC game (whenever it was I stopped playing WW), so I haven't seen much. Of course, there's the loss of the NES games, but those haven't been around since the original. Obviously we lost the WW constellations too. Is there something else?


----------



## oath2order

DJStarstryker said:


> What's a regression? I didn't play CF and it's been years since I last played an AC game (whenever it was I stopped playing WW), so I haven't seen much. Of course, there's the loss of the NES games, but those haven't been around since the original. Obviously we lost the WW constellations too. Is there something else?



Well, they regressed in that they still kept the unpopular animal tracks. They didn't allow the usage of the microphone.


----------



## WeiMoote

Josh uploaded a new Animal Crossing vid...

The BOX that you put island stuff into is now called "Items Drop Off Box".

(Sorry if someone already confirmed it.)


----------



## Campy

WeiMoote said:


> The BOX that you put island stuff into is now called "Items Drop Off Box".


Now that's what I'd call an original name!

... Then again, I guess it's really just that. A box that you drop off items in. Works for me.


----------



## Dizzard

I was just looking on amazon....

They're selling New Leaf Prima guides for ?8.96 and Wild World Prima guides for ?13.99

Huh? Is it because the Wild World guide is rare? Really strange...

By the way, is it possible to download a few pages of the guide free? Like a preview?


----------



## Jinglefruit

http://youtu.be/jBSR8nCHoJc

That totally counts as information right? You have no idea how happy this made me.


----------



## Gandalf

Jinglefruit said:


> http://youtu.be/jBSR8nCHoJc
> 
> That totally counts as information right? You have no idea how happy this made me.



Love this! Super handy for when you can't be bothered carrying a slingshot everywhere


----------



## oath2order

That's brilliant and so useful!


----------



## ProfessorFisty

You can still put designs on the viking hats right? (feels like an imbecile for asking)


----------



## antioikologoi2

I wish if there are not gyroids. I don't like them at all! I love Animal Crossing Series!


----------



## oath2order

antioikologoi2 said:


> I wish if there are not gyroids. I don't like them at all! I love Animal Crossing Series!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4094



The Gyroids will be in the game.



ProfessorFisty said:


> You can still put designs on the viking hats right? (feels like an imbecile for asking)



I think so.


----------



## Dizzard

Does anyone find it a little odd that we don't have english names for the two new personalities yet?

I'm guessing Smug is just a fan translation? Uchi doesn't mean anything to an english person either....I suppose the terms aren't mentioned anywhere in the actual game?


----------



## Jinglefruit

Dizzard said:


> Does anyone find it a little odd that we don't have english names for the two new personalities yet?
> 
> I'm guessing Smug is just a fan translation? Uchi doesn't mean anything to an english person either....I suppose the terms aren't mentioned anywhere in the actual game?



I don't think the terms we use are ever mentioned in the past games. I'm guessing the original 6 were printed in the first guidebook, so we'll get some terms from Prima.

We also don't have a proper name for the sea creatures yet I don't think.


----------



## mrgoose

first time poster here, y'all.

i wanted to know, can you go to the main street when your gates are open? it would be a shame if you can't, especially since the museum is there and i'd love to show my stuff off in multiplayer.


----------



## Superpenguin

mrgoose said:


> first time poster here, y'all.
> 
> i wanted to know, can you go to the main street when your gates are open? it would be a shame if you can't, especially since the museum is there and i'd love to show my stuff off in multiplayer.



Yes, yes you can.


----------



## mrgoose

Alright, cool. I figured you'd be able to but one of the reviews said "Other aspects that I’m not fond of involve the lack of accessibility when your town gates are open, restricting your movements to your town only and not allowing access to your city shops. " 

i can't post links but it was the review on Gaming-age(dot)com


----------



## Superpenguin

mrgoose said:


> Alright, cool. I figured you'd be able to but one of the reviews said "Other aspects that I’m not fond of involve the lack of accessibility when your town gates are open, restricting your movements to your town only and not allowing access to your city shops. "
> 
> i can't post links but it was the review on Gaming-age(dot)com



I think those reviewers got confused with what AC game they were playing then. I believe shops like the Dream Mansion can't be accessed(why would you need it anyway though?) and some shops will probably only be able to have one guest at a time. Shampoodles and Katrina's most likely.


----------



## AL64

Nintendo took so much of an eternity to translate this game, I didn't learn anything anything in this trhead for weeks, even if the community tryed hard.


----------



## BellGreen

I'm so happy I got a GameStop card. If I trade in another game, I get it for free. And I already found another game 

I'm so excited for the game. There is so much that Nintendo put into this game, and it should be the first game a newcomer plays.


----------



## Dizzard

I was wondering, the new fruits Lemons, Durians, Persimmons, Mangos and Lychees. Can they appear as your town fruit or are they exclusive to the island?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Dizzard said:


> I was wondering, the new fruits Lemons, Durians, Persimmons, Mangos and Lychees. Can they appear as your town fruit or are they exclusive to the island?



They can't be native. You can grab them from the island and plant them in your town though.


----------



## AL64

Hey guys are there yet good, and by good I mean : good looking and complete checklist for the game, in english. I'd like something printable-friendly for fishes/bugs etc... and furnitures/clothes ?


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

I am not usually the kind of person to ask questions about things but I am curious how does the taking pictures work in the new game do you still have to manually save them to the sd card or do you just snap a photo and it auto saves ?


----------



## JCnator

Every time you hold L and R buttons, the picture will be taken and saved directly to the SD Card.


----------



## ACCFSuperstar

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Every time you hold L and R buttons, the picture will be taken and saved directly to the SD Card.



AWESOME! that means I can make a image sequence !


----------



## Dizzard

Is it obvious that a picture is taken? Is there a shutter sound?


----------



## JCnator

Dizzard said:


> Is it obvious that a picture is taken? Is there a shutter sound?



There shouldn't be a loud shutter sound if you take a in-game picture. If you were to take a picture with any of the 3 lens on a 3DS, it would produce that loud shutter sound regardless of the audio volume your 3DS is set, just to let the people surrounding become aware about that.


----------



## DJStarstryker

AL64 said:


> Hey guys are there yet good, and by good I mean : good looking and complete checklist for the game, in english. I'd like something printable-friendly for fishes/bugs etc... and furnitures/clothes ?



There's this for fish and bugs.

There's lists of other things around on the internet, but they're not in a good printable format.


----------



## Diableos

Is it true that there's at least one delicious fruit or delicious fruit tree in your town as soon as you start the game?


----------



## Zenaphalis

Diableos said:


> Is it true that there's at least one delicious fruit or delicious fruit tree in your town as soon as you start the game?


I don't believe so, and also I swear It isn't called delicious fruit, it's prefect fruit in this game.


----------



## Diableos

Zenaphalis said:


> I don't believe so, and also I swear It isn't called delicious fruit, it's prefect fruit in this game.



I think it is called perfect, but I just keep saying delicious. 

Oh well! I just heard that was the case, unless the person I heard it from was just lucky?


----------



## Punchyleaf

Perfect Fruit is the English term for it

And it has a random chance of appearing, dunno for certain if it will in fact be there on your first day


----------



## Diableos

Loviechu said:


> Perfect Fruit is the English term for it
> 
> And it has a random chance of appearing, dunno for certain if it will in fact be there on your first day



Ah, well thanks for answering the question, you two! I hope I do have some perfect fruit right away though.


----------



## Mint

Loviechu said:


> Perfect Fruit is the English term for it
> 
> And it has a random chance of appearing, dunno for certain if it will in fact be there on your first day



It will be there on your first day. ^^


----------



## Punchyleaf

Really? Woo! That's awesome! Now to get my hands on a shovel lol


----------



## Mint

There's always a shovel in stock too. ^^


----------



## Fame

yeah theres one tree which has a perfect fruit on it. just make sure you dont sell/eat/give it away or you'll have to find someone nice enough to give you one of theirs.


----------



## Shriken

Hey all, I remember seeing a website with all of the possible town maps, does anyone have a link? I tried searching for it, but with 479 pages, it's a daunting task..


----------



## Punchyleaf

Mint said:


> There's always a shovel in stock too. ^^



Yeah but my store will be closed as I'm playing at midnight x(


----------



## Mint

Loviechu said:


> Yeah but my store will be closed as I'm playing at midnight x(



Right, right... TT forward, grab a shovel, TT back? xD;


----------



## Diableos

I read online that you can talk to Isabelle and she'll ask for some items or something, and if you give them to her, she'll give you some tools. Apparently that's how you obtain the watering can before the flower shop opens.



Mint said:


> It will be there on your first day. ^^



Oh, that's awesome! I hope I get some nice fruit as my first ones. Maybe some apples or oranges. :3


----------



## Punchyleaf

Nhuuuu I don't want to TT ;3;
What's the earliest that wifi is available?


----------



## Mint

Loviechu said:


> Nhuuuu I don't want to TT ;3;
> What's the earliest that wifi is available?



As soon as you've saved for the first time and have paid 500 bells to get your photo taken at the photo booth.


----------



## Superpenguin

I just remembered when you trip while holding a balloon...it's gone forever. Tripping is as common as ever in this game. I am scared. D: Better lay off running with balloons.


----------



## Punchyleaf

Oh so I can wifi pretty early then!


----------



## Fame

Superpenguin said:


> I just remembered when you trip while holding a balloon...it's gone forever. Tripping is as common as ever in this game. I am scared. D: Better lay off running with balloons.


really? that kinda sucks. don't you only trip when you have bad luck? 



Diableos said:


> I read online that you can talk to Isabelle and she'll ask for some items or something, and if you give them to her, she'll give you some tools. Apparently that's how you obtain the watering can before the flower shop opens.


so do you just keep talking to her until shes says to get something (like a seashell) and she'll give you tools? does it have to be after you've placed your tent and got your photo taken?


----------



## Superpenguin

Fame said:


> really? that kinda sucks. don't you only trip when you have bad luck?



In previous games you would trip if you got that fortune from Katrina. In New Leaf you can just start randomly tripping if you have bad luck randomly. Luck is so confusing to me.


----------



## Diableos

Superpenguin said:


> I just remembered when you trip while holding a balloon...it's gone forever. Tripping is as common as ever in this game. I am scared. D: Better lay off running with balloons.



When did Animal Crossing become Brawl? :/ I'd probably just hoard any balloons in my home.


----------



## Superpenguin

I think at midnight we are going to see a big shift from the 100+ members viewing the New Leaf forum to go and view the Train Station forum.


----------



## Fame

Superpenguin said:


> I think at midnight we are going to see a big shift from the 100+ members viewing the New Leaf forum to go and view the Train Station forum.



I wont ;w; i refuse to come here until next week friday. too sad to see others enjoying the game in english. :c


----------



## Bri

Superpenguin said:


> I think at midnight we are going to see a big shift from the 100+ members viewing the New Leaf forum to go and view the Train Station forum.


Eh, I'll just stick around here. I don't have much interest in Wi-Fi'n on the first week.


----------



## Officer Berri

I'm not even gonna be around here for the next couple days. I'm antsy to play so I'm gonna spend my time avoiding AC related stuff where people are talking about playing. xD Once my copy comes in the mail I'll come back.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

This was posted a couple weeks ago, but does anyone have the guide that shows what eye color each eye style starts out within the NA and EU version of the game?


----------



## Officer Berri

http://www.jvgs.net/new-leaf-face-guide.htm

There you go Maggie!


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount

There we go. been looking for it everywhere XD thanks


----------



## Officer Berri

No problem. xD I'd seen it earlier today so it was easy to locate!


----------



## Anna

Has anyone got Molly and Fauna in the same town? If so I am so jealous!


----------



## Superpenguin

I am beginning to tan in-game. I need the lemon pack now.


----------



## Diableos

I haven't actualy had a definite answer on this before, but if you're given a perfect fruit from a friend and the fruit isn't native to your town, will the tree you plant still grow perfect fruit?


----------



## Superpenguin

Diableos said:


> I haven't actualy had a definite answer on this before, but if you're given a perfect fruit from a friend and the fruit isn't native to your town, will the tree you plant still grow perfect fruit?



No, only your native perfect fruit can grow into a perfect fruit tree.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Bri said:


> Eh, I'll just stick around here. I don't have much interest in Wi-Fi'n on the first week.



Mostly the same for me. I'm trying to catalog all of the re-orderable Japanese DLC and I'll probably try to trade fruits, but I don't have any interest in actually doing any real visiting of towns or playing island games multiplayer until I get my town more set up.


----------



## WeiMoote

I'm not sure this is the right place to say this, but I found a slight audio glitch.

Don't worry; this doesn't affect the game. It involves a TV, and a furniture that makes constant noise, like a wall fan.

Pretty much, when the Exercise Program is on (The TV Show that does the exercising music from the Gamecube version), sometimes, the fan will "start itself up" again.


----------



## Iced_Holly

Superpenguin said:


> No, only your native perfect fruit can grow into a perfect fruit tree.



Wait, seriously? Aw, and I was looking forward to making a perfect apple orchard.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Special Operative Blaire said:


> Wait, seriously? Aw, and I was looking forward to making a perfect apple orchard.



Make your own town's perfect fruit orchard then sell it in other towns. 3,000+ bells per fruit.


----------



## mhoving

Is it already known how the European calendar will look like? I know this has been asked many times, but now that the Prima guide is released...


----------



## Little Joey

I was wondering if you can move your house somehow. I think there is a demolish your house option, but does it mean you can move the location of your house?


----------



## Peoki

Little Joey said:


> I was wondering if you can move your house somehow. I think there is a demolish your house option, but does it mean you can move the location of your house?


Unfortunately not. If the house you want to demolish belongs to the Mayor- this option will destroy your town.


----------



## BellGreen

The game is extremely fun! My brother got it too. We both managed to get the permit late this night. Hopefully we get accepted. I'm pretty sure more things are unlocked after that.


----------



## Stargirl

If anyone was confused on when you get the island, like I was, Tortimer comes to your town after you pay off your first _mortgage_- not the tent, but the one after for 38,500 bells. Then Kapp'n will come the next day with his boat, and will be there forever after that.


----------



## Mokuren

New german trailer for AC:NL. Like it


----------



## Fox

Mokuren said:


> New german trailer for AC:NL. Like it
> 
> [video]




I NEED IT NOW.


----------



## Jinglefruit

Mokuren said:


> New german trailer for AC:NL. Like it



Seems better than most English adverts, and I don't understand it. xP Actually seems to cover the game and in a cutesy way.


----------



## Anna

That was a cute trailer!


----------



## Anna

Does anyone know if you can delete the first bridge? Once you have others


----------



## Jinglefruit

Anna said:


> Does anyone know if you can delete the first bridge? Once you have others



Yes you can, but building a bridge counts as one of your 30 Public works projects, and the first bridge doesn't count as one. So it helps marginally if you keep it. 

I'm not sure if it lets you delete a bridge if you only have 2 though, I have a feeling once you have 1 built you are forced to keep 2 of them. As I've not seen any proof that you can go back to only have 1 bridge. :/


----------



## Anna

Jinglefruit said:


> Yes you can, but building a bridge counts as one of your 30 Public works projects, and the first bridge doesn't count as one. So it helps marginally if you keep it.
> 
> I'm not sure if it lets you delete a bridge if you only have 2 though, I have a feeling once you have 1 built you are forced to keep 2 of them. As I've not seen any proof that you can go back to only have 1 bridge. :/



Thanks!


----------



## Officer Berri

In case anyone doesn't know, popping balloons with your net does count towards getting a silver/gold slingshot.

...I now have two silver slinghots and I never got a normal one. <.<;


----------



## Fox

Officer Berri said:


> In case anyone doesn't know, popping balloons with your net does count towards getting a silver/gold slingshot.
> 
> ...I now have two silver slinghots and I never got a normal one. <.<;



I didn't know this, thanks for the heads up  Popped two today with my net


----------



## Jinglefruit

Officer Berri said:


> In case anyone doesn't know, popping balloons with your net does count towards getting a silver/gold slingshot.
> 
> ...I now have two silver slinghots and I never got a normal one. <.<;



That's handy! Shame all my balloons were blowing to the East today and my beach is the otherside. Did manage to get any. D:


----------



## TomoEGoto

I have a brilliant titbit to offer for those awaiting to receive their copies of NL if they haven't already.

When you manage to unlock the Island, you can get two (from personal experience) fruits.
The fruit that you find on the island itself and fruit that you find when you play minigames.

When you're playing a minigame, say Bug Hunting or some other, you'll notice trees with a particular fruit.
Since the time for beginners is five minutes, you have enough time to collect a few of the fruit and once the game is over, you'll find that the fruit is still in your Items.

This is the only way other than to get the other fruits thus far.
I don't think you can take fruit from the games where you collect them so don't hold me on that.

Anyway, I hope I'm not spoiling it for anyone.


----------



## Fox

TomoEGoto said:


> I have a brilliant titbit to offer for those awaiting to receive their copies of NL if they haven't already.
> 
> When you manage to unlock the Island, you can get two (from personal experience) fruits.
> The fruit that you find on the island itself and fruit that you find when you play minigames.
> 
> When you're playing a minigame, say Bug Hunting or some other, you'll notice trees with a particular fruit.
> Since the time for beginners is five minutes, you have enough time to collect a few of the fruit and once the game is over, you'll find that the fruit is still in your Items.
> 
> This is the only way other than to get the other fruits thus far.
> I don't think you can take fruit from the games where you collect them so don't hold me on that.
> 
> Anyway, I hope I'm not spoiling it for anyone.



This is news to me  Thanks for sharing, I will check it out when I have island access


----------



## CrankyCupcake

TomoEGoto said:


> When you're playing a minigame, say Bug Hunting or some other, you'll notice trees with a particular fruit.
> Since the time for beginners is five minutes, you have enough time to collect a few of the fruit and once the game is over, you'll find that the fruit is still in your Items.



I'm doing this, and I also collect the flowers in the butterfly catching minigame. Now my town has lots of new flowers. I love the lilies, they're so pretty, I think they're my favorite flowers now.


----------



## Hazel

This is probably really obvious but I was just wondering do you still get free tools during the Bug-Off/Fish-Off events from the animal who is judging it? 

I'm pretty sure you could get a free fishing rod or net in City Folk if you didn't have one. I just got NL today and there was no net in Nooklings and Isabelle won't give me one either and I'll need a net for the Bug-Off tomorrow if theres none in the shop.


----------



## WeiMoote

I was just watching a Livestream of New Leaf, and the streamer got Katrina to read 20 fortunes...

This is kinda a suggestion, but don't get your fortune read, until you reach 19 fortunes read in your town, including visitors visiting your town.


----------



## Jinglefruit

WeiMoote said:


> I was just watching a Livestream of New Leaf, and the streamer got Katrina to read 20 fortunes...
> 
> This is kinda a suggestion, but don't get your fortune read, until you reach 19 fortunes read in your town, including visitors visiting your town.



Can't see what the advantage would be here... But wouldn't it work if you just made a new character on the day of the 20th visit and had them be the 20th fortune?


----------



## seanman1224

What does the campsite do?


----------



## Superpenguin

seanman1224 said:


> What does the campsite do?



Allows you to interact with other villagers that aren't living in your town. You can play games with them to win furniture and other stuff. Also, you can convince them to move in if you have room, so in a way you can pick a villager(s).


----------



## seanman1224

Ok, thanks!  Does it have to be nighttime to initiate a bonfire?

And sorry for posting on the wrong board.


----------



## Superpenguin

seanman1224 said:


> Ok, thanks!  Does it have to be nighttime to initiate a bonfire?
> 
> And sorry for posting on the wrong board.



You can build the bonfire whenever you want day or night. It will only be lit during the night though.


----------



## seanman1224

Will the villagers who don't live in your town only come at night?


----------



## Superpenguin

seanman1224 said:


> Will the villagers who don't live in your town only come at night?



There is nothing special about a bonfire...


----------



## seanman1224

LOL, ok. I just heard that villagers come to the campsite and I was just wondering how you get villagers to come. Sorry!


----------



## Superpenguin

seanman1224 said:


> LOL, ok. I just heard that villagers come to the campsite and I was just wondering how you get villagers to come. Sorry!



They come randomly. I think this is much better explained through experience. After you build the campsite, just wait. You'll see it all play out.


----------



## seanman1224

OK, thank you


----------



## TomoEGoto

New update on the Island Minigames:

-You can take fossils from the Fossil hunting minigames.
-Any fruit in any minigame but the fruit collecting one (with the variety of fruit) can be brought back.
-Flowers can be brought back from minigames.
-Bugs and fishes cannot be brought back.

Update #2: 

-The particular fruit you can bring back can change each time you play a minigame.


----------



## Peoki

TomoEGoto said:


> New update on the Island Minigames:
> 
> -You can take fossils from the Fossil hunting minigames.
> -Any fruit in any minigame but the fruit collecting one (with the variety of fruit) can be brought back.
> -Flowers can be brought back from minigames.
> -Bugs and fishes cannot be brought back.
> 
> Update #2:
> 
> -The particular fruit you can bring back can change each time you play a minigame.



Wow, nice! I had no idea (and never would have thought) you could take back the fossils from the mini game(s). I think I'll stick to searching for the four that pop up in town every day; it's not much fun when everything is handed to you right off the bat. 

Thanks for sharing the tips. I've been going to the island just to snag flowers. haha


----------



## Lisha

Does anyone know what time the Bug Off ends? I can't do errands for my villagers while they're looking for Bugs and Marcel (who is in his house) wouldn't give me one and got creeped out because I wouldn't leave him alone.


----------



## Superpenguin

Lisha said:


> Does anyone know what time the Bug Off ends? I can't do errands for my villagers while they're looking for Bugs and Marcel (who is in his house) wouldn't give me one and got creeped out because I wouldn't leave him alone.



6pm


----------



## Mint

I've never been able to bring fossils back from the fossil mini-game. Even when I have leftover fossils in my pocket, they've never been brought back. ._.


----------



## Superpenguin

Mint said:


> I've never been able to bring fossils back from the fossil mini-game. Even when I have leftover fossils in my pocket, they're never been brought back. ._.



Same, Tortimer even tells you that you can't in the beginning. If I ask Lloid for a net or rod, I can bring back the bugs and fish I catch from the fossil hunt tour though.


----------



## Freya-Gruber

There is a strange thing that happen with one particular outfit I bought. It is the pirate coat: when I put it on  my pant is removed so I end up bar legs. So the coat is pretty like a dress with a pirate outfit pattern on it. Does there is another one for boy maybe?


----------



## Octavia

Editing out information.


----------



## BellGreen

Is Redd's shop the ONLY place to get a painting?


----------



## Superpenguin

BellBringerGreen said:


> Is Redd's shop the ONLY place to get a painting?



Sometimes the animals will trade/give/sell you one.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC

Just to let you guys know, the "Home Center" is called T.I.Y in the English version. I think it's quirky and funny like the rest of the puns in this game.


----------



## trinest

Does the wealthy town ordnance effect house and public work prices? If so by how much?


----------



## Jinglefruit

trinest said:


> Does the wealthy town ordnance effect house and public work prices? If so by how much?



No it does not. Neither does it affect house expansion costs or the Turnip prices.


----------



## trinest

Sweet, I'll change over then. Need to find a way to discourage me from playing all night ha!


----------



## Odette

Does running on patterns (self-made paths) kill the grass underneath? _(I hope so since I'd kinda like dirt paths)_


----------



## Mint

Odette said:


> Does running on patterns (self-made paths) kill the grass underneath? _(I hope so since I'd kinda like dirt paths)_



Yes. :3


----------



## hexomega

Been playing since day one and haven't seen Katrina in town. On one day, the villagers all talked about her but I looked everywhere and couldn't find her. Where did other people find her?


----------



## Odette

Mint said:


> Yes. :3


Yay


----------



## Punchyleaf

hexomega said:


> Been playing since day one and haven't seen Katrina in town. On one day, the villagers all talked about her but I looked everywhere and couldn't find her. Where did other people find her?



Town Plaza where the tree is, is where all visitors show up


----------



## Fresh

Is it true that the only the way you can get the Messy/Sloppy series is by residents putting them up at Re-Tail


----------



## Superpenguin

Fresh said:


> Is it true that the only the way you can get the Messy/Sloppy series is by residents putting them up at Re-Tail


Yes, but you can also get it from scheduling a time to visit a neighbor's home. Then when they ask you if you want to buy something, buy a piece of their Sloppy Series if they have it.


----------



## Fresh

Superpenguin said:


> Yes, but you can also get it from scheduling a time to visit a neighbor's home. Then when they ask you if you want to buy something, buy a piece of their Sloppy Series if they have it.



Gonna take forever to get that series then. I didn't know you could buy their furniture when they invite you to vist.


----------



## DJStarstryker

Fresh said:


> Gonna take forever to get that series then. I didn't know you could buy their furniture when they invite you to vist.



Yep. I bought a tatami bed off of one of my villagers the other day when she invited me over.  

It's also worth taking the villagers up on their invitation because the next day they'll send you a letter with a present attached thanking you for visiting.


----------



## Cake

How long does it take for fruit to regrow


----------



## oath2order

Cake said:


> How long does it take for fruit to regrow



One day for native, three for foreign


----------



## Cake

oath2order said:


> One day for native, three for foreign



 My native fruit is taking longer than one day


----------



## RibShark

Can you only get the silver axe from the town's island, or is there a chance you will be able to get one from Club Tortimer as well?


----------



## TheShootingStar

I thought you got silver tools from the museums gift shop?(second story) Also how do you get your town perfect?


----------



## Juicebox

How do you get the messy series?


----------



## Mint

RibShark said:


> Can you only get the silver axe from the town's island, or is there a chance you will be able to get one from Club Tortimer as well?



They show up on both the town's island and CT. It might be easier to find them on CT since the items change every time you go.


----------



## Superpenguin

Juicebox said:


> How do you get the messy series?



Buy them from a villager when you visit their house, or wait until a villager puts them up in Re-Tail.


----------



## dissembled

Where do you obtain furniture? I've seen a very limited selection at Re-Tail and the island as well. I also know that you can obtain them from the balloons and trees. Is that all?

Is there a way you can have two mayors using one game cartridge? If not, is it possible to delete your save file and start over? If possible, how can you delete it? I own a retail copy. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lisha

dissembled said:


> Where do you obtain furniture? I've seen a very limited selection at Re-Tail and the island as well. I also know that you can obtain them from the balloons and trees. Is that all?
> 
> Is there a way you can have two mayors using one game cartridge? If not, is it possible to delete your save file and start over? If possible, how can you delete it? I own a retail copy.
> 
> Thanks.


Your animals will often give you things. If you snoop in the cupboards/fridges/things you can open and comment on, sometimes you'll find an item and they'll let you take it. If you let them visit your house and vice versa, they'll mail you a present the following day attached to a thank you letter. People online often let you buy stuff from their stores that they might not want, you can also exchange furniture with them. Some people are collecting certain sets and are willing to trade items/bells/fruit to get what they want.

You can only have one mayor per town. Any characters created after the mayor are just villagers. You can delete your town by speaking to Isabelle when you start up the game and asking to demolish your (the mayor's) home.


----------



## dissembled

Lisha said:


> Your animals will often give you things. If you snoop in the cupboards/fridges/things you can open and comment on, sometimes you'll find an item and they'll let you take it. If you let them visit your house and vice versa, they'll mail you a present the following day attached to a thank you letter. People online often let you buy stuff from their stores that they might not want, you can also exchange furniture with them. Some people are collecting certain sets and are willing to trade items/bells/fruit to get what they want.
> 
> You can only have one mayor per town. Any characters created after the mayor are just villagers. You can delete your town by speaking to Isabelle when you start up the game and asking to demolish your (the mayor's) home.



Thanks for the quick reply.

I forgot to ask this question last time, unfortunately. Can you obtain the wet suit only from the island store or is it more obtainable at the Club Tortimer Island? (I'm not a member of Club Tortimer yet so I can't see for myself.)


----------



## Mint

dissembled said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I forgot to ask this question last time, unfortunately. Can you obtain the wet suit only from the island store or is it more obtainable at the Club Tortimer Island? (I'm not a member of Club Tortimer yet so I can't see for myself.)



Wet suits can be obtained from both the regular island store and Club Tortimer, but Club Tortimer has some exclusive wet suit colours.


----------



## dissembled

Mint said:


> Wet suits can be obtained from both the regular island store and Club Tortimer, but Club Tortimer has some exclusive wet suit colours.



I'm now a member of Club Tortimer and found a wet suit on that island during my first try!  I'm not sure if I'll go there a lot however, since the game automatically saves numerous times whenever I'm there. A bit of an annoyance in my opinion.


----------



## Mint

dissembled said:


> I'm now a member of Club Tortimer and found a wet suit on that island during my first try!  I'm not sure if I'll go there a lot however, since the game automatically saves numerous times whenever I'm there. A bit of an annoyance in my opinion.



It saves whenever someone new either comes to the island or leaves. There are many who island hop to find the exclusive CT items.
It's a bit annoying, but it's also nice that it saves, since there's no way to save on the regular island (unless you have friends over). I've learned how to catch beetles a lot faster because of the frequent saves. :3


----------



## Anna

Its the Summer Solstice tomorrow is that an Event? and If so is it just for Europe?


----------



## DJStarstryker

Anna said:


> Its the Summer Solstice tomorrow is that an Event? and If so is it just for Europe?



It's not an event, but if you talk to Isabelle at the plaza between 6am and midnight she'll give you an item (ladder shades).


----------



## Mint

Anna said:


> Its the Summer Solstice tomorrow is that an Event? and If so is it just for Europe?



It's also for every region, not just Europe. ^^


----------



## samyfav

Does anyone know if Mannequins count as one item for your room or each clothes counts as one on the mannequin?


----------



## Odette

It seems the ivory piano is no longer in this game... which I'm very sad about. I'm wondering if this is because the ebony piano can be recoloured in New Leaf. Does anybody know if the ebony piano can be recoloured?


----------



## Octavia

Odette said:


> It seems the ivory piano is no longer in this game... which I'm very sad about. I'm wondering if this is because the ebony piano can be recoloured in New Leaf. Does anybody know if the ebony piano can be recoloured?



Yes, it can. The ebony piano can only be available in black or white.


----------



## Anna

How long does the dream suite take to unlock Im over 7 days of play and still haven't got it


----------



## Ethereal

Anna said:


> How long does the dream suite take to unlock Im over 7 days of play and still haven't got it



I think its 10, because on the 10th day it was available for me to construct and so was T&T.

I have a question too... How do you know if someone is "hacking" or "cheating"?


----------



## Superpenguin

Ethereal said:


> I think its 10, because on the 10th day it was available for me to construct and so was T&T.
> 
> I have a question too... How do you know if someone is "hacking" or "cheating"?



It's 7 days after your first PWP.

You ask them.


----------

